# 2013-14 Ohio Snow & Ice Thread



## Young Pup

Ok here is the new thread for the new year. I will post this link again to get some of you ready to roll.

http://kyweathercenter.com/?p=7431#comments


----------



## NickT

What's up fellas? Ready for another snow fighting season!!! YOLO !!!!!


----------



## muffy189

what do you think on this winter jp is it going to be better than last year.


----------



## BruceK

Muffy check out the link YP posted. According to that we will be having to modify our snow stacking plans to handle this winter.!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1645797 said:


> what do you think on this winter jp is it going to be better than last year.


I think we have the potential for another good year. The chatter is starting to ramp up on the weather forums and they are leaning that way too. payup


----------



## Flawless440

Lookin good, bring it on.... Its nice to have a break from the daily grind of these dam mow crews.... Everyone whines, guys and their drama.. Lookin forward to pusin some cold white stuff.


----------



## BruceK

Heard there was frost in parts of Ohio Saturday morning. The cold is coming early.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

I was just thinking it was about time for this thread to start! Looking forward to a good winter, although we need to buy some equipment and salt to be totally ready.

Jp, you pay for skyeye right? I have checked it out a few times this year and I am trying to figure out if it's worth it? They seem to be more accurate than others I see. I am just not sure if it's worth it through the rest of the year. What is your take?


----------



## golfcar

Ready for the change in weather. I'm looking forward to playing in the snow.


----------



## Young Pup

ohiogreenworks;1646288 said:


> I was just thinking it was about time for this thread to start! Looking forward to a good winter, although we need to buy some equipment and salt to be totally ready.
> 
> Jp, you pay for skyeye right? I have checked it out a few times this year and I am trying to figure out if it's worth it? They seem to be more accurate than others I see. I am just not sure if it's worth it through the rest of the year. What is your take?


I use it year round. Good source of information and Rich ( the owner) is pretty accurate. Josh, who posts on there does a fantastic job as well.


----------



## Young Pup

You can always check out this free site. AbsoluteVorticity.com

Guys that used to be on skyeye post there. You must register before you can see the forum. 

Edit: Tell them I sent you there, and I get a free Corvette. LOL


----------



## magneto259

Hey fellas what is a good site to get past total snow accumulations? I can never find one worth a crap! I think I can find stuff on the NOAA's site on occasion but it is a super pain in the ass to navigate! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Young Pup

magneto259;1646980 said:


> Hey fellas what is a good site to get past total snow accumulations? I can never find one worth a crap! I think I can find stuff on the NOAA's site on occasion but it is a super pain in the ass to navigate! Thanks in advance!


Try this:

http://www.wunderground.com/history/


----------



## magneto259

Awesome! Thanks for the help. I forgot about that site.


----------



## Young Pup

No problem.


----------



## born2farm

Anyone on here looking to pick up some work or sub out some work in the Mansfield area please PM me!


----------



## SkyhawkSteve

*Dollar General Stores*

Anyone know or willing to share who has the Dollar General Stores in Southwest Ohio, we have had several built and just opening in the area, and would like to see if there is any work to add.

Thanks and have a great season

:yow!:ussmileyflag


----------



## magneto259

What rates are you guys running on deicing? Last year I was running about 17 lbs per 1000 square feet with good results. Lots of posts I read push the ton per acre figure. Last year I got beatup on a couple bids because they said my salt was too high.


----------



## CBJason

http://www.seattlepi.com/news/us/article/Heavy-snow-thunderstorms-moving-into-Midwest-4868690.php

Think we'll see any of this? (Seattle is a long way from Ohio...my guess is, if any, it'll be a dusting by the time it gets here...)


----------



## Young Pup

CBJason;1650264 said:


> http://www.seattlepi.com/news/us/article/Heavy-snow-thunderstorms-moving-into-Midwest-4868690.php
> 
> Think we'll see any of this? (Seattle is a long way from Ohio...my guess is, if any, it'll be a dusting by the time it gets here...)


No.That picture is from South Dakota. We are going to be on the warm side of this storm. I say we will see our first flakes in a month. But nothing to plow or salt at that time.


----------



## jk4718

Running about 8 degrees above average for at least the next week (minus the obvious Monday cool down). I have a feeling that we will skip fall and go right into winter this year. We are probably in for a really good winter or a really bad one. My money is on pushing more wet concrete snow again. gag


----------



## born2farm

Everyone getting equipment ready yet?

We might be looking for a few (or a lot) of subs for this year. Finalizing some contracts and working on some big leads. Anyone in the Columbus or Mansfield area looking for work? Some of the routes could be very flexible schedule wise. PM me or send an email to [email protected]. Should know more in the following week or two.


----------



## CBJason

Anything for the west side of Cleveland?


----------



## Young Pup

Don't be surprised if some of us don't see our first flakes in a couple of weeks. And no, I am not talking about your neighbors either. 

http://www.instantweathermaps.com/GFS/2013101412/USA_SNODI_sfc_384.gif


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1653200 said:


> Don't be surprised if some of us don't see our first flakes in a couple of weeks. And no, I am not talking about your neighbors either.
> 
> http://www.instantweathermaps.com/GFS/2013101412/USA_SNODI_sfc_384.gif


The link doesn't work.xysport


----------



## Young Pup

Let's see if this works.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1653203 said:


> The link doesn't work.xysport


Are you still following Eric Elwell on fb???


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1653205 said:


> Are you still following Eric Elwell on fb???


Yeah. He's pretty down to Earth on Facebook. I think I have only seen him once on the actual news though.

Question for you though. I had my accuweather subscription last winter. It was okay for the getting the models. What was one of the other sites that you use?


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1653213 said:


> Yeah. He's pretty down to Earth on Facebook. I think I have only seen him once on the actual news though.
> 
> Question for you though. I had my accuweather subscription last winter. It was okay for the getting the models. What was one of the other sites that you use?


try this one.

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/


----------



## jk4718

Are you guys up north ready yet.:laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

The models keep showing cold and chances of snow.  Be interesting to see today's run.


----------



## Young Pup

For Columbus per the NWS:

Wednesday A chance of rain and snow showers before noon, then a chance of rain showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 45. Chance of precipitation is 50%. New precipitation amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.


----------



## CBJason

Yeah, that's worth getting excited about! LOL


----------



## jk4718

CBJason;1655090 said:


> Yeah, that's worth getting excited about! LOL


The event is not worth getting excited about, but the fact that this weather is two full months earlier than the last few years is promising


----------



## PlowTeam5

Checking in for a new year of plowing.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1655092 said:


> The event is not worth getting excited about, but the fact that this weather is two full months earlier than the last few years is promising


I agree, just looking at trends. If we start seeing snow early in the season then hopefully that will bode well for the whole season. :waving:


----------



## allseasons87

If any of you guys are on Facebook, join the group 'association of weather enthusiasts'. A lot of sharp guys on there discussing the weather (current & future).


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1655382 said:


> If any of you guys are on Facebook, join the group 'association of weather enthusiasts'. A lot of sharp guys on there discussing the weather (current & future).


I will check that out. Thanks.


----------



## Young Pup

A couple of pictures from this morning about 3 to 5 miles away from me.


----------



## BruceK

We had almost 1/4" here west of Dayton. Put the plows on both trucks but it melted before I got out of the driveway. kidding. After a few weeks of cold November looks to be slightly above average temps so we are still a ways from hooking up.

In case you were wondering.......

Dayton (data back to 1911)
Earliest date of measurable snowfall October 18, 1989 (0.2 inches)

Earliest date of 1 inch or more of snowfall October 19, 1989 (4.8 inches)

Most snowfall on any day in October 4.8 inches (October 19, 1989)

Most snowfall on October 31st 0.4 inches (1993)

Number of times measurable snow has fallen on October 31st Once (1993)

Average date of first measurable snowfall (1981-2010) November 24

Average date of first 1 inch or more of snowfall (1981-2010) December 8


----------



## jk4718

I looked up that same historical information on Columbus and our first biggest snow was 5.1" on October 21, 1925. I dug a little deeper
Columbus:
Earliest 1" of snow: 10/22/1925- 1" (Top 10 for least amount of snow, 3 plowable events all season)

Biggest snowfall in October: 10/30/1993-3.6" (Only 4 plowable events= the October snow, two events in the same January week and a 2.1" snow in March...another bad year)


----------



## Jendco

Does anyone in Ohio have a vendor or idea where I would be able to purchase truckload quantities of Ice Removal Salt... Specifically Calcium Pellets, Magnesium and GreenScape??

We are a supply house out of Columbus and need some direction!

Thanks,
Bill

my thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148793


----------



## cwby_ram

Thought it was about time to hop back on here for the winter. Good to see y'all again!:waving:


----------



## NickT

Glad to see the Ohio crew back on the forum. We had our first snow flakes in canton on Thursday I'm not predicting a huge winter but I would just like to make some decent money.... The last two winters were below normal. I think we are due for a good one!!!


----------



## jk4718

Back to normal temps for the next 7 days of the forecast. Guess I will leave the plows buried for another month.


----------



## Mike S

Im clocking in too.


----------



## Young Pup

Glad to see the gang coming back. It sure feels like winter is coming. With the wind today, the leaves should be falling pretty quickly. The tree in front of our house is almost bare.


----------



## Flawless440

I might be lookin for a lot of subs, work in all parts of town, huge one in worthington area... 
Also lookin for a 6500 series salt truck...
I'm not ready at all, duramax need injectors, ball joints on F450, need to come up with a plow, bunch of misc crap..
To busy with work to get on it...


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1657788 said:


> I might be lookin for a lot of subs, work in all parts of town, huge one in worthington area...
> Also lookin for a 6500 series salt truck...
> I'm not ready at all, duramax need injectors, ball joints on F450, need to come up with a plow, bunch of misc crap..
> To busy with work to get on it...


We will have a plow truck with vbox and laborer that should be able to handle a few more lots. PM me


----------



## procuts0103

Ok, Its Nov. 1 tomorrow! Lets see some snow! Contracts start tomorrow aswell... life is good!

M


----------



## Mike S

jp! Anything cool on the weather websites that looks promising?


----------



## Young Pup

For those of you who are not on fb. Here is what my truck looks like after a tree fell on it. Time to get a plow on the gmc.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1659226 said:


> For those of you who are not on fb. Here is what my truck looks like after a tree fell on it. Time to get a plow on the gmc.


You can still plow with that, JP! Easy access to salt bags.


----------



## cwby_ram

cwby_ram;1659284 said:


> You can still plow with that, JP! Easy access to salt bags.


Seriously, though, sorry to see that. At least it was just a truck, I guess.


----------



## CBJason

cwby_ram;1659285 said:


> Seriously, though, sorry to see that. At least it was just a truck, I guess.


Amen to that - sorry to see the truck damage, but like he alluded to...property damage is temporary, losing loved ones is a lifetime. Glad no one but the truck was hurt.


----------



## born2farm

Sorry to hear about your truck. Any frame damage or just bed? Looks like its time for a flatbed.


----------



## Flawless440

Jendco;1656233 said:


> Does anyone in Ohio have a vendor or idea where I would be able to purchase truckload quantities of Ice Removal Salt... Specifically Calcium Pellets, Magnesium and GreenScape??
> 
> We are a supply house out of Columbus and need some direction!
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill
> 
> my thread: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148793


Trupoint, Buckeye Power Sales, Central Salt


----------



## Flawless440

Holyshi_ JP.. That sucks..

I slept right threw that storm... Wife kids were hiding in the basement..
Hope you get what you want from insurance company... Tell them the plow was on there as well


----------



## BowTieDmax

If that's a Duramax and your insurance totals it see what there buy back is. I buy and fix Duramax's and I would be interested.


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks guys. We will see what the insurance company says on Monday.


----------



## Young Pup

BowTieDmax;1659429 said:


> If that's a Duramax and your insurance totals it see what there buy back is. I buy and fix Duramax's and I would be interested.


Nope it is a gasser.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1659008 said:


> jp! Anything cool on the weather websites that looks promising?


Something around the middle of the month. But it is going back and forth right now. To much time on that one.


----------



## chevyman51

Damn Jp that sucks big time. But maybe you can upgrade. I slept through the storm. Good luck with the insurance


----------



## BruceK

Hey YP that damage actually looks fairly symmetrical, almost like it was done on purpose. Maybe you could enter it in a custom truck show.

Sorry to see the storm picked your truck. There was a lot of damaged buildings and vehicles in nearby Vandalia where they had an F1. Your truck looks great compared to the ones I saw on the news last night. Hope the insurance guy gets to you quickly, there are going to be a lot of claims up this way.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1659479 said:


> Something around the middle of the month. But it is going back and forth right now. To much time on that one.


I was hoping that winter would come early this year to keep me out of the mud. Im burned out:angry:!!!!!!!!!!!! Bring on the snow!!!!!!!Thumbs Up At least not until you get squared away with a new setup.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1659600 said:


> I was hoping that winter would come early this year to keep me out of the mud. Im burned out:angry:!!!!!!!!!!!! Bring on the snow!!!!!!!Thumbs Up At least not until you get squared away with a new setup.


I am getting burned out too Mike. Hopefully by noon on Monday I will need to know what direction I have to go.

I posted more pics here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1659696&posted=1#post1659696


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1659569 said:


> Damn Jp that sucks big time. But maybe you can upgrade. I slept through the storm. Good luck with the insurance


Sure does, but I am glad nobody got hurt and it happened when it did.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1659575 said:


> Hey YP that damage actually looks fairly symmetrical, almost like it was done on purpose. Maybe you could enter it in a custom truck show.
> 
> Sorry to see the storm picked your truck. There was a lot of damaged buildings and vehicles in nearby Vandalia where they had an F1. Your truck looks great compared to the ones I saw on the news last night. Hope the insurance guy gets to you quickly, there are going to be a lot of claims up this way.


Yeah Bruce, the tree pissed me off. The birds kept sitting in it crapping on my truck. So when the winds picked up, I decided to go kick the tree. Taught that thing a lesson. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Mike looked at the noon runs today and it is looking like rain in the middle of the month. Honestly I don't think we will be pushing till December. Maybe a couple of salts before then.


----------



## procuts0103

Here we go again.... I cant wait for Winter! Its so wet out, hard to get in a yard to mow or clean up...

M


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1660021 said:


> Here we go again.... I cant wait for Winter! Its so wet out, hard to get in a yard to mow or clean up...
> 
> M


I hear ya. The yards I normally use a 36 on, I have been using a 21 just to keep the weight off of them.Heck the 21 is even leaving ruts. lol The zero turns are tearing up anything and everything if we are not careful. :realmad:


----------



## Young Pup

Insurance says not totaled. Sitting at 6 grand so far. Need to go to a body shop for closer inspection


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1660288 said:


> Insurance says not totaled. Sitting at 6 grand so far. Need to go to a body shop for closer inspection


Wow, I hope that it's a quick process for you, JP.


----------



## BruceK

YP - It is not allowed to snow before November 20th since I will be in Seattle for 7 days. From what I've been reading we probably won't have work until the week before Christmas.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1660568 said:


> Wow, I hope that it's a quick process for you, JP.


It is what it is.  They could have it up to 30 days. We shall see.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1660598 said:


> YP - It is not allowed to snow before November 20th since I will be in Seattle for 7 days. From what I've been reading we probably won't have work until the week before Christmas.


Yep, everything is all over the place right now. Heck it might snow in two days the way the weather has been acting lately. lol


----------



## procuts0103

This weather is ridiculous.... just got customers back on contracts after the pathetic winter 2 years ago. All to going back to what looks like a repeat of 2 years ago.... what a joke. Let it fricken snow!!!

M


----------



## jk4718

I have to admit that it is kind of fun to watch the long range stuff, even if they are only about 10% accurate.


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1661060 said:


> I have to admit that it is kind of fun to watch the long range stuff, even if they are only about 10% accurate.


God I hope thats wrong. We started getting things ready a few weeks ago but now we are in full blown clean up mode. Did just sign a contract for 20k sf of walks and 2 more good medium-sized commercial accounts tho. I want snow but give me another month


----------



## born2farm

Couldn't agree with bossman more. I want snow, just not yet.


----------



## Young Pup

It will probably happen. I said a couple of weeks ago about this storm. Now that the truck is down. It will happen.


----------



## procuts0103

I would like to salt or something..... leaves are not fun. I'm ready for the change of seasons. Hopefully next week we can push and get all the bugs worked out....


----------



## jk4718

I'm with you guys. My plows are still in storage and I have patios booked up until the 1st week of December. It would be my luck if winter came early then turn to a bust in January.


----------



## jk4718

Don't be so vain JP. We both know that truck can still plow. haha


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1661226 said:


> Don't be so vain JP. We both know that truck can still plow. haha


If I had it, I bet it would to.


----------



## jk4718

Hell, if the shop and the ins company weren't holding it hostage it really just looks like the bed was damaged. I hope it gets worked out before a real event comes.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1661143 said:


> It will probably happen. I said a couple of weeks ago about this storm. Now that the truck is down. It will happen.


You really think it will happen or are you being sarcastic? You got me worried now.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1661235 said:


> You really think it will happen or are you being sarcastic? You got me worried now.


Part of me is being sarcastic. The other part is getting worried. The late model runs come out in over an hour. If they still show this, then I will be very concerned.


----------



## Bossman 92

How much we talking?


----------



## Young Pup

This is from the 12z gfs model run. Which was the noon run today.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1661251 said:


> This is from the 12z gfs model run. Which was the noon run today.


WHAT???? So central PA gets 2'??? What do you think? Maybe a north shift of 200 miles???


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1661253 said:


> WHAT???? So central PA gets 2'??? What do you think? Maybe a north shift of 200 miles???


With that run pa gets nailed. lol It will be interesting to see what the next model runs do with this baby.


----------



## BruceK

Comeon YP don't get these guys all fired up. We all know the ground temp is still in the 40's and even if it comes down quick it will all melt in a few hours. But more than likely the snow line will pull up closer to the lake.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1661290 said:


> Comeon YP don't get these guys all fired up. We all know the ground temp is still in the 40's and even if it comes down quick it will all melt in a few hours. But more than likely the snow line will pull up closer to the lake.


Got to get their hopes up.   I think the next runs will have it going north too. How far not sure. But if it does the guys around the lake could be affected.


----------



## Bossman 92

I don't care where it goes.....as long as its no where near here!


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1661316 said:


> I don't care where it goes.....as long as its no where near here!


I like your thinking on this one. I am hoping that this goes back to Canada. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Right now it appears the heaviest is going south of me even.On the 0z gfs run :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

;looks a little different. This is through 192 hours. I am going to bed. Enjoy.


----------



## Young Pup

The gfs has backed off on the big snows. But the euro is now showing a big storm from what I just read. I have to eat so I will do some more reading in a bit.


----------



## born2farm

We are not close to ready for this. Picking up a truck tomorrow, got to get a blade on it, spreaders are a week out for delivery. Blah. Seems like you never get a head no matter how early we start.


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1661768 said:


> We are not close to ready for this. Picking up a truck tomorrow, got to get a blade on it, spreaders are a week out for delivery. Blah. Seems like you never get a head no matter how early we start.


Same boat here, man. I think the ground is still going to a bit too warm, but I'm getting a little worried. Have to make it work one way or the other...


----------



## BruceK

Not worried in Dayton.


----------



## Flawless440

I'm getting a storage container delivered on the 20th for a salt bin... So no salt till then, i guess i could dig out some old tailgate spreaders.... You know the motors always need replaced... It will hit cause no one is ready


----------



## born2farm

We could scramble if we had to plow. Salt is another story.


----------



## Bossman 92

I agree. If we had to plow we could get by but I have 2 v boxes that are waiting on new drag chains and another that is being switched over to electric. I dont even want to think about digging out old tailgate units


----------



## Young Pup

Last night model runs have pushed it a little further east. Be interesting to see what the noon runs show today. 

But, I will be out working so I won't be able to tell till after work.Ordered a plow for the other truck yesterday. Gets installed on Monday


----------



## BruceK

YP - Which plow did you pick?


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1661910 said:


> YP - Which plow did you pick?


Meyer lot pro.

When it rains its pours. The truck that is to get the plow has a oil leak and the transmissiin lines neef replaced. Found a puddle under it a little bit ago. Its five o clock somewhere right. But unfortunately I have to get this work done.


----------



## BruceK

Meyer has changed a lot in the past few years. My '96 has it's issues but it is for backup and I have plenty of parts. Still like'n my Snow Dogg even though we had to work out some hydraulic issues in its first season is has been running strong ever since.


----------



## KevinClark

I love oue Snow Dogg. Great plow and company. Have only had simple little issues. On 3 years now.


----------



## Flawless440

Got a huge 40' storage container comin monday for salt.... Start gearing up, i guess... Sucks, got so much other stuff going on.


----------



## born2farm

Got a spreader ordered this morning, bought an 07 f450 and it goes in tomorrow for a frame shortening and a flatbed.


----------



## Bossman 92

So whats the word on this week? Picking up new drag chains here in a few.... just in case.


----------



## procuts0103

I'm hoping for 2-4 is all. Something to get our feet wet. Just put on 2 more trucks so we need to get a schedule down........

M


----------



## Young Pup

Monday night into Tuesday could be a salt for some up north. Not holding my breath for us down here. It is my fault. :laughing:


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1662399 said:


> Monday night into Tuesday could be a salt for some up north. Not holding my breath for us down here. It is my fault. :laughing:


Sounds good to me


----------



## rblake

Got 2 v boxes up and running and a fresh load of salt coming on Monday. Hope it comes


----------



## procuts0103

rblake;1662426 said:


> Got 2 v boxes up and running and a fresh load of salt coming on Monday. Hope it comes


Hope it does something for Christ sake..... it is Nov.


----------



## NickT

Weather channel saying 1-2 " Monday night for stark county ... Crap I'm not ready


----------



## Young Pup

Ok guys here is the latest run of the snow potential Through 48 hours. Looks like salting could be in the cards from quite a few of us.


----------



## BruceK

This front is very finicky. As I see it the transition from rain to snow timing is vulnerable. I would consider these amounts to be maximums but the reality is the transition to colder air will likely happen after much of the moisture is through. Eastern parts of the state might hold onto the moisture a little longer but that brings the snow in the daylight hours which will also reduce it's ability to accumulate on pavement. I'm not planning on needing to work.


----------



## Young Pup

Yep, I will wait to load any salt on the truck. Well, I will have to anyway it goes in for the plow in am. Heading out to take the leaf box off so they can get in their shop. And I just put it on last week. lol Glad it is pretty much easy to do. Although a pain at the same time. lol


----------



## Flawless440

Local guys say 1/2" in the grass


----------



## Young Pup

From Eric Elwell on channel 10 from facebook:

The latest models are in, and it does look like we are going to get a little snow over the next 36-48 hours. Below is a comparison of the NAM and GFS computer models, the two main models we use for forecasting. Notice both are similar with the GFS model a little more aggressive than the NAM . After a discussion with the National Weather Service, it looks like much of central Ohio will pick up around 1" to 1.5" of snow Monday night. However with the warm ground temperatures, some of this snow will melt fairly quickly by early Tuesday morning. The arctic front will push into central Ohio right around sunset.

Look for rain to develop as the front moves in. Temperatures will begin to fall quickly as the front moves through and rain will quickly change over to snow. As temperatures fall below freezing after midnight Monday night, some slick spots on bridges and overpasses will be possible. This could mean a slow commute Tuesday morning. Of course, we'll keep you posted as new information comes in tonight. I'll also have complete coverage and the latest forecast models coming up after CBS primetime (approx 11:30pm).


----------



## Young Pup

Guys if you are on FB, I suggest you give this guy a like. He is one of the guys I follow and his out of Dayton. He does a pretty damn good job in his predictions. 

His name is Josh. Give him a Like. You will not be disappointed

Ohio Valley Forecasting Center


----------



## BruceK

Early and late season storms are usually overpredicted. Mostly because of ground temperatures. I'm still not convinced we'll be working.


----------



## jk4718

BruceK;1663051 said:


> Early and late season storms are usually overpredicted. Mostly because of ground temperatures. I'm still not convinced we'll be working.


True. But if there is enough of it, then it will flash freeze the ground. We saw that with the early December pushes that we had last year.

Between now and the third week of December my ears won't perk up unless I see 2-4" on the NAM.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1663096 said:


> True. But if there is enough of it, then it will flash freeze the ground. We saw that with the early December pushes that we had last year.
> 
> Between now and the third week of December my ears won't perk up unless I see 2-4" on the NAM.


If 2 to 4 show up on the nam, then we are going to have to throw a party.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1663111 said:


> If 2 to 4 show up on the nam, then we are going to have to throw a party.


If I'm in the middle of this patio and fireplace when that happens I will puke. lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1663118 said:


> If I'm in the middle of this patio and fireplace when that happens I will puke. lol


I think you will be ok. But just in case, take some 7 up and crackers with you to settle your stomach. :laughing:


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1663124 said:


> I think you will be ok. But just in case, take some 7 up and crackers with you to settle your stomach. :laughing:


It's fine. A few years ago we were building a patio during the entire month of December. I broke out the 1500 sqft tarp to throw over the job. A storm rolled in and I showed up to work afterwards with the plows still on the trucks and had to shovel 4" off of the tarp. The funny thing is that I had to get some gravel and actually went in to the quarry with the plow on. I realllly don't want to go through that mess again. Hell, we had heaters thawing pavers in the driveway and they would refreeze before I could lay them. No Bueno!


----------



## Flawless440

I hate went the 9's freeze......

Local guys saying a dusting... still on the fence about trying to get salt today.... I haven't fired up any spreaders...


----------



## procuts0103

Fox 8 calling for 3-6 up here!


----------



## Young Pup

Per the nws around here:

Tonight Rain and snow showers, becoming all snow after 1am. Low around 25. West wind 10 to 17 mph becoming north in the evening. Winds could gust as high as 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

Taking the truck in now for the plow.


----------



## born2farm

NWS is saying 1-3 depending on which area were in. Hoping for the lesser of the two. It will be a sleepless night for sure.


----------



## jk4718

Here is the updated forecast for tonight. I guess I better go get my plows too! wesport


----------



## Fred886

2-4 up here. Putting on the two doggs tonight!


----------



## jk4718

BTW- I hope everyone realizes that my graphic was from March!


----------



## Fred886

Haha... Calling for 4-8 now with lake effect. Still think the rain and ground temps won't let that much snow happen


----------



## jk4718

Fred886;1663383 said:


> Haha... Calling for 4-8 now with lake effect. Still think the rain and ground temps won't let that much snow happen


You should still see half of that stick though.


----------



## Young Pup

Got the truck back from the plow install. Looks good. To dark to get picture. Made some adjustments to the headlight and the speed in which it goes down. It went down like a ton of bricks.

Be interesting to see how this shakes out tonight.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## KevinClark

Anyone ever go to take equipment out for the season to find half broke and the other half not work right? O and on fairly new equipment?!?!?!


----------



## Young Pup

That is not good Kevin.


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1663363 said:


> Here is the updated forecast for tonight. I guess I better go get my plows too! wesport


I HATE you.


----------



## R75419

The patio table the wife told me to put away Saturday is collecting a dusting along with the grass here in the Bowling Green area.


----------



## KevinClark

Anyone have a model for youngstown or trumbull county?


----------



## BruceK

JK4718 Did you make that map? That looks like a wishcast. I have my heels dug in. I refuse to believe Dayton will get any accumulation on the pavement.


----------



## Mike S

We got all the junk out and it all worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Now it surely will not snow, im ready for once.


----------



## KevinClark

Got the "junk" out. Said lots of bad words as the push spreader wont push/spin. Blower ran like death "someone" left fuel in it and it was bad. About 3-4 days till we get the new truck spreader. Bad timing this season.....


----------



## Young Pup

Just lost the low beams on the plow and truck. The high beams work on both though.


----------



## Flawless440

all the bulk spreaders are screwed up.. got one to fire up but then the dam clutch isn't spinning.. Need some feedback on the snow ex bulk spreaders.. These byers gas spreader let me down a lot.. Couldnt get any bulk salt delivered, so i had to go to the big salt pile off 670 and pick it up.. First time doing that.. So i spent all day getting ready and this crap doesn't work. Couldn't even get a tailgate spreader to work..

So im going with its not going to stick.. Ground temps now are 40-55 degrees

Going to bed and not stressing anymore


----------



## Young Pup

Startiing to change over here.


----------



## Young Pup

Courtesy of Josh from fb. But from Matt up in Bowling Green. Here is their stadium.


----------



## racer47

all my stuff ready, salt on truck, didn't put on plow yet, can do it in 60 seconds. I think ground is to warn to stick it will really have to snow and wind chill kick in. but im ready so it wont happen.. :laughing, if it does, good luck on the first run of many I hope. its just rain 45 minutes south of Columbus im in Chillicothe 45601 by the way all you meyer guys I have rebuild pumps to sell I can rebuild your pump and set pressure . all parts in stock also have a western pump, harness and control for sale ..740 649 8015


----------



## cwby_ram

KevinClark;1663520 said:


> Anyone ever go to take equipment out for the season to find half broke and the other half not work right? O and on fairly new equipment?!?!?!


Kevin, that's my normal process. I got everything dug out and hooked today. Seems to be working with minimal persuasion. Looks like it'll get througha storm, which probably means it won't have to tonight.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1663678 said:


> all the bulk spreaders are screwed up.. got one to fire up but then the dam clutch isn't spinning.. Need some feedback on the snow ex bulk spreaders.. These byers gas spreader let me down a lot.. Couldnt get any bulk salt delivered, so i had to go to the big salt pile off 670 and pick it up.. First time doing that.. So i spent all day getting ready and this crap doesn't work. Couldn't even get a tailgate spreader to work..
> 
> So im going with its not going to stick.. Ground temps now are 40-55 degrees
> 
> Going to bed and not stressing anymore


Look into the electric swensons man. Thrown LOTS of salt without a hiccup


----------



## born2farm

Ugh what a night. Dealer called and said our new SaltDogg V box was in, scrambled to get a guy there, picked it up, brought it home into the shop and installed it. Screwed with it for five hours and couldnt get the auger to turn. Come to find out our controller is missing a wire. Of course the new truck is in the shop getting the frame shortened and the bed put on so we cant run that v box either. Mad scramble to get the tailgate spreader back on another truck. So we are going to try and cover two salt routes with one tailgate unit tonight. This ought to be interesting.


----------



## BruceK

Grass is just barely white here in Dayton. Sidewalk is only wet. It is more than half over. Going to bed.


----------



## BruceK

YP I have my Meyer set up to drop fast. I loved that it would get pedestrians attention and they would get out of the way. Also helped to break thick ice.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Roads just wet in north canton


----------



## cwby_ram

BruceK;1663763 said:


> YP I have my Meyer set up to drop fast. I loved that it would get pedestrians attention and they would get out of the way. Also helped to break thick ice.


Mine drops hard, too. Helps with the ice. Always cringed when it hit, but good for waking me up every so often!


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1663763 said:


> YP I have my Meyer set up to drop fast. I loved that it would get pedestrians attention and they would get out of the way. Also helped to break thick ice.


I thought about that breaking up the ice. I will see how it goes. I might increase it down the road.


----------



## Young Pup

Out my front door.


----------



## Bossman 92

So how did it go for everyone this morning? We salted almost all of our walks and about half of our lots. Most everything was just wet untill about daybreak when the temps dropped and things got slick quick.


----------



## Fred886

Not enough to plow my residentials. Waiting to see how the lake effect sets up to see when I need to go out


----------



## Mike S

Did the walks and some salt also this morning. Glad it didn't do more than it did.


----------



## Bossman 92

It was a good one to start with for sure.


----------



## racer47

2 inches here on grass, roads and lots clean .started at 1am stopped at 5am ..:now all melting im going bow hunting .:laughing: for you guys running the meyer e 60 pumps their is adjustment screw on front of pump, behind upper plug on left set screw needs moved in to slow drop move out to speed drop the e 58 also have the ajustments youtube it ussmileyflag any questions pm me or call 740 649 8015


----------



## cwby_ram

racer47;1663939 said:


> 2 inches here on grass, roads and lots clean .started at 1am stopped at 5am ..:now all melting im going bow hunting .:laughing: for you guys running the meyer e 60 pumps their is adjustment screw on front of pump, behind upper plug on left set screw needs moved in to slow drop move out to speed drop the e 58 also have the ajustments youtube it ussmileyflag any questions pm me or call 740 649 8015


Rebuilt my e60 last season and thought about slowing it down a bit, but like Bruce said, it's good for ice breaking, so I just left it.

I salted one of our higher priority properties, but that was it. It got real slick right about dawn.


----------



## racer47

I like them fast ,faster plow hits the ground, faster I can go. faster you can go, more you make in less time on the lot. I could never run e 47 or e 57 to slow for me ,,when I upgrade - new truck I want plow with built in wings. not sure of brand yet, wife says run it till it drops its paid for and works ,but that's because I work on my own stuff ..plows, trucks ,spreaders, pump. but my stuff has been run hard for years ,now Im seeing rust issues on truck frames , tweeked frame by back shock . I say plow will out last truck :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

1.5 on the truck 2.0 in the grass here.


----------



## born2farm

Well we got to salt most of our stuff. Finally got the new v box running....after we were done of course. Not sure what the issue was, but as soon as I got it to the dealer for them to look at it ran flawlessly.


----------



## Young Pup

Just put some pictures of up of the new plow.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1664055#post1664055


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Got our 4 spreaders on by 11pm last night, loaded trucks down by 11:30. Went out @ 2am finished by 6am. Good starter for the year! Good thing the spreaders got put away last spring ready to go for this year. But good thing it wasn't much more snow though all our equipment is on job sites still!


----------



## NickT

Wow you guys that salted are either lucky or ripping people off. stark county had snow on the grass but the roads were wet and never froze Lol


----------



## Flawless440

I didn't even get a phone call, order a new engine for a spreader and a clutch for the other... 
Need injectors for a duramax and a plow for it then we be ready...


----------



## born2farm

We salted and we were not ripping people off. We had ice under about 1/2" of snow. Was a slippery mess.


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1664488 said:


> We salted and we were not ripping people off. We had ice under about 1/2" of snow. Was a slippery mess.


Didn't have the snow on top here, but it was slick. Only one I did was a doctor's office, but it was justified as far as I'm concerned. They take the better safe than sorry route. No ripping off here.


----------



## Young Pup

I did not salt, but after talking to a buddy I should have. Said things went down hill about 6 or so. Said things froze up pretty quick. No phone calls or complaints though. So I am happy with that.


----------



## born2farm

That's the same thing we ran into. We did a bunch of salting after the sun came out.


----------



## muffy189

NickT;1664408 said:


> Wow you guys that salted are either lucky or ripping people off. stark county had snow on the grass but the roads were wet and never froze Lol


Im in Salem and we salted here


----------



## NickT

Not accusing anyone just trying to get some banter going.... Live long and prosper......


----------



## Bossman 92

NickT;1664408 said:


> Wow you guys that salted are either lucky or ripping people off. stark county had snow on the grass but the roads were wet and never froze Lol


Well.... while you were home watching cartoons we were out taking care of our customers needs. I have customers who dont sit on their asses and wait for a problem but take a proactive approach and allow us to use good judgement and take care of the situation before it arises. Also... IF you were awake when the sun came up you would have known that the wet roads did become quite slick.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1664560 said:


> I did not salt, but after talking to a buddy I should have. Said things went down hill about 6 or so. Said things froze up pretty quick. No phone calls or complaints though. So I am happy with that.


That's about when I went out, 6:30. I dug my feet along time trying to decide if it was necessary. If I'd gone out earlier I may have decided against it.


----------



## NickT

Bossman 92;1664705 said:


> Well.... while you were home watching cartoons we were out taking care of our customers needs. I have customers who dont sit on their asses and wait for a problem but take a proactive approach and allow us to use good judgement and take care of the situation before it arises. Also... IF you were awake when the sun came up you would have known that the wet roads did become quite slick.


Nice try boss man but I'm at work everyday at 6 am, .... Not one lot in my area of stark county needed salted just reporting the facts bro by the way I do like cartoons just never have time to watch them !!! YOLO


----------



## procuts0103

So what's going on with this snow storm supposedly going to materialize next week?

M


----------



## KevinClark

I would like to know to.


----------



## Young Pup

We are going to have a blizzard. :laughing: Well the truck is totaled. Found out late yesterday. Time to start looking for another one. :crying::crying:


----------



## Mike S

Sorry to hear that jp but out with the old and in with the new. Give me your check book and I will find you a new truck!


----------



## Mike S

Will they at least let you get the plow mount and wiring off of it so that you can buy another truck and have a plow for it without having to spend a bunch of money? You know that they never give you what you want or need to get to replace your truck so take what ever you can!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1665461 said:


> Will they at least let you get the plow mount and wiring off of it so that you can buy another truck and have a plow for it without having to spend a bunch of money? You know that they never give you what you want or need to get to replace your truck so take what ever you can!!!!!!!!!!


I am going down in the am to pull stuff off. Strobe lights, salt spreader wiring, plow wiring. The body shop is going to pull the mount off for me as I don't think I can do that with hand held sockets. I will try though.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1665460 said:


> Sorry to hear that jp but out with the old and in with the new. Give me your check book and I will find you a new truck!


I bet you will.


----------



## procuts0103

Duramax fisher combo is always nice... OK OK what about the SNOW


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1665455 said:


> We are going to have a blizzard. :laughing: Well the truck is totaled. Found out late yesterday. Time to start looking for another one. :crying::crying:


Sorry to hear that. Did it wind up bending the frame? That did look like a pretty big tree...


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1665543 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Did it wind up bending the frame? That did look like a pretty big tree...


Yep, frame damage and other things not seen on the original estimate.


----------



## Young Pup

So for the snow threat. Still waiting to see the model run. Sunday looks like severe weather as in thunderstorms and tornadoes. Pretty much like Halloween night. 

Got a tip for all of you. DON'T PARK UNDER ANY TREES. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1665594 said:


> So for the snow threat. Still waiting to see the model run. Sunday looks like severe weather as in thunderstorms and tornadoes. Pretty much like Halloween night.
> 
> Got a tip for all of you. DON'T PARK UNDER ANY TREES. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I dunno, JP, I could use a new one. Got anymore trees at your place?


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1665607 said:


> I dunno, JP, I could use a new one. Got anymore trees at your place?


One in the front yard. I sure as heck don't want to lose that.

Model wise, I week from tonight into next weekend looks to be the threat for a storm. Model still running, but this one looks big.


----------



## Young Pup

Take a look this will be next Saturday


----------



## Young Pup

Looking like all rain with backside snow showers. I am out for the night. Got a hard day ahead with the dismantling of the truck. :crying:


----------



## jk4718

Let me know if they give you a number to buy the truck off of them. I could use a hell of a lot of parts off of it....even more if it was a 6.0


----------



## Flawless440

Sold my last meyer plow yesterday....
Well i do still have a old 87 f350 with a meyer, thinking of trading the whole rig..
I found a "like new" Boss straight im going to try to pick up on monday... 9', way big for a straight blade..
Price is right and its super clean..
I'll be running all Boss and one western, hell of a change from last year


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1665980 said:


> Sold my last meyer plow yesterday....
> Well i do still have a old 87 f350 with a meyer, thinking of trading the whole rig..
> I found a "like new" Boss straight im going to try to pick up on monday... 9', way big for a straight blade..
> Price is right and its super clean..
> I'll be running all Boss and one western, hell of a change from last year


I also have a boss 9' straight blade and yes it is big but we put wings on ours and on the large open areas you can move some serious snow quickly.

Congrats on the change on plow brand


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1665956 said:


> Let me know if they give you a number to buy the truck off of them. I could use a hell of a lot of parts off of it....even more if it was a 6.0


Well, it is a 6.0. I asked them a price. Make me an offer. I need to sign the title over on Monday. I have no place to store it or I would keep it. Just had a new exhaust manifold put on the passenger side, new transmission lines as well. I did have the tires switched out though as they only had about 7 thousand miles on them.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1665980 said:


> Sold my last meyer plow yesterday....
> Well i do still have a old 87 f350 with a meyer, thinking of trading the whole rig..
> I found a "like new" Boss straight im going to try to pick up on monday... 9', way big for a straight blade..
> Price is right and its super clean..
> I'll be running all Boss and one western, hell of a change from last year


congrats on the new plow


----------



## procuts0103

Any chance of lake effect this week?


----------



## Young Pup

Looking at the noon runs, there is a chance for some lake effect towards the end of the week. But it is n/e of Cleveland


----------



## procuts0103

Might have a salt run this evening???


----------



## Maclawnco

Freezing rain next Tues and sleet sat. This will be on my guys as I'll be relaxing with my wife and margaritas in Mexico.


----------



## KevinClark

Sounds like great fun


----------



## 496 BB

Young Pup;1666025 said:


> Well, it is a 6.0. I asked them a price. Make me an offer. I need to sign the title over on Monday. I have no place to store it or I would keep it. Just had a new exhaust manifold put on the passenger side, new transmission lines as well. I did have the tires switched out though as they only had about 7 thousand miles on them.


Let me know if you part it out. If the engine has decent miles (didnt check whole thread so you may have mentioned it) Id be interested. Dont want trans or tcase.


----------



## Young Pup

It has 115,xxx on the engine. I have the title signed and notarized and will be giving it to the insurance company. Don't have a place to put it to part it out. 

Trying to find another is pain the butt. This sucks.


----------



## procuts0103

So..... Can we talk about the weather coming up this weekend? Looks like we could be plowing some white gold. I dont know about you but I want a a$$ kicking winter. Enough is enough bring on the snow, the last couple years have been down right crappy!

M


----------



## KevinClark

I second that... all of it


----------



## Flawless440

I'm hearing Saturday night.....

Whats the word JP??


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Subscribing to the new thread, hoping for a relaxing week Thanksgiving, you guys can keep your big snow talk until December!


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1667334 said:


> I'm hearing Saturday night.....
> 
> Whats the word JP??


First model run of the day(nam) possible salt run early in the am on Saturday. Going to depend on the ground temps.

I am heading out now for the rest of the day so I wont see the other run till later on. Last nights runs showing the possibility as well. Again, ground temps will be key. We have been cold, lets see how warm we get going into the weekend.


----------



## procuts0103

Young Pup;1667428 said:


> First model run of the day(nam) possible salt run early in the am on Saturday. Going to depend on the ground temps.
> I am heading out now for the rest of the day so I wont see the other run till later on. Last nights runs showing the possibility as well. Again, ground temps will be key.
> 
> have been cold, lets see how warm we get going into the weekend.[/QUOTE
> 
> Looks good for this weekend.....


----------



## KevinClark

Salt run Saturday am or Sunday am JP?


----------



## Young Pup

Yep, looking likely for you n/e Ohio guys. Looks like the LE will try to get going as well. Have not fully looked at the models. Just took a quick peek. :waving:


Tell you guys what, I wish this green season was over. I have never been so far behind doing leaves as I am this year. Sucked up three yards today and my truck is packed. Put a tarp of the netting so I can try to keep them dry with the rain moving in over night.


----------



## procuts0103

Yeah, this year has been tough! Warm cold warm cold. I like to put the mowers away first part of Nov. ( contracts start for snow! ) and get ready to plow. It is a pain in the a$$ to move plows, load mowers and unload. Lets just get plowing already!

M


----------



## Young Pup

Don't get me wrong this has been a great year revenue wise. I am just burned out and last 2 months have been bad on equipment issues. 


Tonights runs still show some LE for you n/e guys. Looks light at the moment. Saturday night into Sunday at the moment.


----------



## Flawless440

Flurries, is what local guys are saying for Saturday...

I hope their right, i don't want to spend all day again messing with these dam spreaders..


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1668374 said:


> Flurries, is what local guys are saying for Saturday...
> 
> I hope their right, i don't want to spend all day again messing with these dam spreaders..


Yep, that sounds about right. Models were not showing much here.


----------



## Young Pup

LE looks to kick in for you n/e boys. What are the locals calling for up there??


----------



## Flawless440

Hold off on snow, still have a few weeks of leaves to get done, booked till middle January with trees... Got to love dead ash trees.. payuppayup Apartment Complexes full of them..


----------



## KevinClark

Far north could be over 4" my area a trace to 2" max. Hope for a salt on Sunday morning.


----------



## muffy189

KevinClark;1668686 said:


> Far north could be over 4" my area a trace to 2" max. Hope for a salt on Sunday morning.


An inch or two in Salem


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1668681 said:


> Hold off on snow, still have a few weeks of leaves to get done, booked till middle January with trees... Got to love dead ash trees.. payuppayup Apartment Complexes full of them..


Those leaves are kicking my a##. lol


----------



## KevinClark

Salem is close to us


----------



## Young Pup

Well, hopefully you guys will get some work out of this. Thumbs Up


----------



## KevinClark

Leaves are killing us to this year. We are so behind its nuts. Here's to hoping for something out of this weekend


----------



## procuts0103

I hate leaves... no money in them up here. Snow plow contracts is where it at!!!


----------



## KevinClark

You guys get hammered with snow up there.


----------



## procuts0103

Love every minute of it.....


----------



## Flawless440

procuts0103;1668735 said:


> I hate leaves... no money in them up here. Snow plow contracts is where it at!!!


No money in them is right... Do them cause you have to.... Drop the ball on leaves and you can kiss snow contract good bye.... Hate Them


----------



## procuts0103

Flawless440;1668864 said:


> No money in them is right... Do them cause you have to.... Drop the ball on leaves and you can kiss snow contract good bye.... Hate Them


People don't understand how much more work leaves are and we have to charge more. Then we give the bill and they freak out. Piss on leaves....


----------



## NickT

Saying 1 -3 for stark county .... Wondering what the ground temp is .... Does anyone have a good website for that?


----------



## KevinClark

Buckeye traffic.org states site that monitors the road temps


----------



## KevinClark

Had some quick flash freeze with bad black ice out here. Did a salt on most of the properties early on. Have to recheck around 4-5 am.


----------



## Kwise

I've used buckeye traffic. Pretty cool site. Nice to know the ground temps


----------



## procuts0103

KevinClark;1669249 said:


> Had some quick flash freeze with bad black ice out here. Did a salt on most of the properties early on. Have to recheck around 4-5 am.


Weather people suck!!! We got NOTHING


----------



## born2farm

Got nothing here. Had a dusting in some spots when I got home last night. Went out at 6 to check the stuff thats open today, only to find dry pavement.


----------



## coldcoffee

procuts0103;1669376 said:


> Weather people suck!!! We got NOTHING


Looks like the winds must have shifted a bit. We've been getting hit about 50 miles South of Ashtabula. Three salt runs and minor plowing w/ some drifts since Saturday night. Though you guys were suppose to get effect from Lake Huron & Erie. This morning the lots were like sand dunes w/ the strong winds, luckily most was blowing off. Black ice last night, cars wrecks everywhere causing detours.


----------



## jk4718

The models are firing up. The Euro is showing central Ohio some love. The NAM and GFS are keeping it on the west edge of the state.


----------



## Young Pup

Been busy this weekend here painting and cleaning the house. The gfs looks to be coming back towards the nam and euro. Be interesting to see the euro run this afternoon.

Oh and I forgot, been looking for a truck too.


----------



## [email protected]

We still have a lot of clean ups and maintenance work to do on these campus houses...please hold off on the snow


----------



## Young Pup

We really need to keep an eye on this guys. I need to get back to doing some work at the house but should have more later. 

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PITTSBURGH PA
312 PM EST SUN NOV 24 2013

OHZ040-041-049-050-058-059-068-069-PAZ013-020-021-029-031-073-075-
WVZ001>004-012-021-022-250415-
/O.NEW.KPBZ.WS.A.0006.131126T1500Z-131127T1800Z/
CARROLL-COLUMBIANA-HARRISON-JEFFERSON OH-GUERNSEY-BELMONT-NOBLE-
MONROE-LAWRENCE-BEAVER-ALLEGHENY-WASHINGTON-GREENE-WESTMORELAND-
FAYETTE-HANCOCK-BROOKE-OHIO-MARSHALL-WETZEL-MARION-MONONGALIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CARROLLTON...SALEM...CADIZ...
STEUBENVILLE...CAMBRIDGE...ST. CLAIRSVILLE...CALDWELL...
WOODSFIELD...NEW CASTLE...BEAVER...PITTSBURGH METRO AREA...
WASHINGTON...WAYNESBURG...GREENSBURG...LATROBE...UNIONTOWN...
WEIRTON...BETHANY...WHEELING...MOUNDSVILLE...NEW MARTINSVILLE...
FAIRMONT...MORGANTOWN
312 PM EST SUN NOV 24 2013

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH
WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PITTSBURGH HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH
WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...IN EXCESS OF 6 INCHES POSSIBLE.

* SNOW BEGINNING...LIGHT SNOW WILL DEVELOP MONDAY NIGHT. STEADIER
SNOW WILL MOVE FROM SOUTH TO NORTH THROUGH THE MORNING TUESDAY.

* PERIOD OF MOST INTENSE SNOW...TUESDAY NIGHT.

* PERIOD OF POSSIBLE TRANSITION...SNOW MAY MIX WITH OR CHANGE TO
RAIN OR SLEET EVERYWHERE FOR A PERIOD TUESDAY AFTERNOON AND
EVENING.

* SNOW ENDING...WEDNESDAY.

* WINDS...NORTHEAST AT 5 TO 15 MPH.

* IMPACTS...HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED DUE TO
ACCUMULATION OF A WINTRY MIX OF SNOW...SLEET...AND ICE.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THAT SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE
ACCUMULATION MAY SEVERELY IMPACT TRAVEL. PREPARE FOR WINTER
WEATHER AND MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS VIA THE NATIONAL WEATHER
SERVICE HOMEPAGE NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR OTHER NEWS MEDIA.

&&

$$


----------



## procuts0103

Yeah yeah... just like the foot of snow everyone said we would get.... bs


----------



## [email protected]

I've heard anywhere from 1-2" here in Columbus area? Any details on this yet or is it too early?


----------



## Plowing Cowboy

I say bring it on. This is the 1st year I'm really ready for it. Checked my plow out tonight, and what do you know, everything actually worked! I like the 4+" storms since I mostly do drives, not much going on if we don't get a bunch.


----------



## Young Pup

To soon. The first mode,l the nam is starting now. I too heard 1 to 2 on channel 4 in cmh. That looks like a good call at the moment. Let's see what the models show tonight.


----------



## jk4718

I didn't want plowable snow, but if it's going to be too cold for me to finish this last patio then I better make some money somewhere else! lol


----------



## Young Pup

The gfs has trended back to the west imo. Here is a snowfall map through 90 hours.


----------



## Young Pup

Helps if I put the map up. lol


----------



## jk4718

NAM has pulled back west also


----------



## allseasons87

Looking like a salt run or 2 tomorrow


----------



## BruceK

I am not very optimistic for anything measurable in the Dayton area but the noon model runs should tell the story a little better. We might have a light salt run here. You guys east of here are in for a little more. Keep an eye on your local NWS forecast update early this afternoon.


----------



## Young Pup

I'm out working. But from what I can see on my phone looks the models came a little further west. Pay attention to the radar too. More of a n/w movement imo.


----------



## KevinClark

Looking good for my area. Local and NWS calling 4"-8" Tues night into Wednesday morning plus icy conditions.


----------



## born2farm

Whats the opinion for Central and North Central Ohio? I'm thinking salt run tonight and maybe get to push tomorrow?


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1670179 said:


> Whats the opinion for Central and North Central Ohio? I'm thinking salt run tonight and maybe get to push tomorrow?


I don't know, I'm waiting to see what JP things tonight. The local weather guys aren't saying much other than flurries to maybe half inch, but it looks to me like those maps up there say different...


----------



## wnwniner

cwby_ram;1670209 said:


> I don't know, I'm waiting to see what JP things tonight. The local weather guys aren't saying much other than flurries to maybe half inch, but it looks to me like those maps up there say different...


I think it depends a lot on ground temps, it has been cold the last few days but will it all stick? Also still hearing some chances of mixing/ice vs all snow. Hoping to get enough to push. Radar seems to have a lot of mostiure headed at us, lets hope it doesnt bring too much warm air with it.


----------



## cwby_ram

wnwniner;1670213 said:


> I think it depends a lot on ground temps, it has been cold the last few days but will it all stick? Also still hearing some chances of mixing/ice vs all snow. Hoping to get enough to push. Radar seems to have a lot of mostiure headed at us, lets hope it doesnt bring too much warm air with it.


Million dollar question: Will it stick? We'll see...


----------



## BruceK

It will stick as long as it doesn't fall as rain. Yes temps to the southwest deserve watching. Looking at the actual radar is key as the models so far are disagreeing.


----------



## wnwniner

jk4718;1669993 said:


> NAM has pulled back west also


I thought someone posted a link for this map/model last year but cant find it. is there somewhere on the interwebs you can see the latest models as they get updated? just looking for the link, thanks.


----------



## born2farm

NWS I still not showing much for us. I could care less as long as we get to salt.


----------



## [email protected]

Probably just a salt run for central OH


----------



## jk4718

Wnwniner- For free NAM and GFS use wxcaster.com or instantweathermaps.com

Looks like tomorrow is the typical roll of the dice for Columbus. The ground is cold enough to hold the snow if it comes down fast enough. The latest NAM showed 1" in Dublin to 4" by Pickerington. That could easily swing higher or lower depening on the temps. If your east of 270 I would definitely dust off the plows, if your west of 270 I would turn off the TV so you don't get too jealous.


----------



## [email protected]

Couldn't have said it better myself, jk4718


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like we are gonna get to use the loader at Petro tomorrow in Youngstown! Finally! Calling for 6 plus down there......


----------



## jk4718

procuts0103;1670341 said:


> Looks like we are gonna get to use the loader at Petro tomorrow in Youngstown! Finally! Calling for 6 plus down there......


Gas stations...I HATE those damn fill lids that sit 6" above the concrete. About once a year I pop one of those things off and have to dig around in a pile to find it. :laughing:


----------



## NickT

Ready to roll lets go snow!!!!! NWS saying 6-8 for stark county.


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, I retract my "will it stick" comment. It's going pretty good here north of Columbus, and it's been sticking since out started a little bit ago. Starting to look like it'll turn into some pushing for us too!


----------



## Young Pup

Wow, what a busy day. Just now sitting down to eat dinner and guess what. We have snow falling and everthing is covered. The street is just wet at the moment.


----------



## Bossman 92

What a damn day. Got everything ready to roll I guess. Salt gets here first thing in the morning so thats a big one off the list. Snowing here now so we will at least get to salt in the am. Hate it when winter comes this early, still have cleanups to do.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1670514 said:


> What a damn day. Got everything ready to roll I guess. Salt gets here first thing in the morning so thats a big one off the list. Snowing here now so we will at least get to salt in the am. Hate it when winter comes this early, still have cleanups to do.


\\

I have plenty of leaf work left too. Had a truck full of leaves. Ran it to the dump. Took the leaf box off the truck. Got the plow on. And was going to hook up the 1075 snow ex but the spinner is froze up. So I will run with the 575 until I can free up the spinner. It is soaking in pb blaster as well as my hands and clothes. lol


----------



## cwby_ram

Bossman 92;1670514 said:


> What a damn day. Got everything ready to roll I guess. Salt gets here first thing in the morning so thats a big one off the list. Snowing here now so we will at least get to salt in the am. Hate it when winter comes this early, still have cleanups to do.


Me too. Got a few in today.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1670517 said:


> \\
> 
> I have plenty of leaf work left too. Had a truck full of leaves. Ran it to the dump. Took the leaf box off the truck. Got the plow on. And was going to hook up the 1075 snow ex but the spinner is froze up. So I will run with the 575 until I can free up the spinner. It is soaking in pb blaster as well as my hands and clothes. lol


The spinner was frozen up on my 1075, too, when I put it on last week. Luckily, broke free with a few taps and a lot of lubricant. Hope yours is as easy!


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1670517 said:


> \\
> 
> I have plenty of leaf work left too. Had a truck full of leaves. Ran it to the dump. Took the leaf box off the truck. Got the plow on. And was going to hook up the 1075 snow ex but the spinner is froze up. So I will run with the 575 until I can free up the spinner. It is soaking in pb blaster as well as my hands and clothes. lol


Do you ever use fluid film? We hit a shot on everything every 3 months throughout the year. The drag chains on the v box's start right up. I would like to get it in a 5 gallon bucket and cost the undersides of the truck. But like you, leaf work has been taking forever it seems this year.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1670531 said:


> The spinner was frozen up on my 1075, too, when I put it on last week. Luckily, broke free with a few taps and a lot of lubricant. Hope yours is as easy!


I hope so, it will only go one way right now. Starting to spin to the right. I gave up on it so I can eat. I had to beat on it to get it to the left. lol


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1670540 said:


> I hope so, it will only go one way right now. Starting to spin to the right. I gave up on it so I can eat. I had to beat on it to get it to the left. lol


I think I helped it out a little with a spud bar (carefully) between the little horns on top of the auger. Mine wound up sitting outside most of the year, I'm sure that didn't help me.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1670543 said:


> I think I helped it out a little with a spud bar (carefully) between the little horns on top of the auger. Mine wound up sitting outside most of the year, I'm sure that didn't help me.


Got ya thanks.


----------



## born2farm

Well I guess its bed time (or more like sit here and monitor radar and traffic cam time). I have all the trucks ready....I guess. Still got a lot of work to do to get them in 100% winter mode, but I wasn't planning on pushing snow before thanksgiving. We will see what this storm brings. Be safe everyone.


----------



## born2farm

Light dusting here in Central and North Central Ohio. Getting the salt trucks on the road in a few, then see what today brings.


----------



## NickT

Dusting here too , hope it ramps up this afternoon as expected


----------



## born2farm

It's going to have to bring some cold air with it. Were at 32 degrees right now.


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1670610 said:


> It's going to have to bring some cold air with it. Were at 32 degrees right now.


I was just noticing how warm it was. Not much to do here. Dusted off some walks here and there, but that's about it.


----------



## procuts0103

cwby_ram;1670614 said:


> I was just noticing how warm it was. Not much to do here. Dusted off some walks here and there, but that's about it.


32 here in bula.... couple lots had a 1/4 inch in them had to salt as they were slick..... but that's about it so far.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1670539 said:


> Do you ever use fluid film? We hit a shot on everything every 3 months throughout the year. The drag chains on the v box's start right up. I would like to get it in a 5 gallon bucket and cost the undersides of the truck. But like you, leaf work has been taking forever it seems this year.


Check out Chassis Saver, we switched from fluid film.. Its messy everthing sticks to it..


----------



## Flawless440

We went out and salted some last night... Some lots were hit and miss...

Had to try out my new Spreader... Boss VBX Bulk electric .... This thing is sweet.. Shoot detaches with two pins, and adjustable taller or shorter, Un-jams automatically, Super bright work lights, Vibrating conveyor belt, Big led screen, tells you any issues going on with the spreader, adjust belt speed, and spinner speed.. Looks great with the new Boss V on the Red F250... Set me Back $5200 plus tax....

Can't wait to use it again, Still don't have anything else ready, need to get a few hours of sleep before 20 ton of salt is delivered then back to working on junk gas spreaders and i guess put some plows on some trucks.. 

Customers calling and complaining about leaves..:realmad:


----------



## knowsymon

Reading these posts, its certainly obvious we are not really ready for this. Pushing before turkey day?! Guess I'm glad it's not on turkey day. Still have leaf clean ups myself, got blades to put on and waiting on pallets to be delivered. Sending a shout out to my northeast Ohio Lake county, bro's... Be careful out there, models looking crazy for you! :salute:


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1670659 said:


> Check out Chassis Saver, we switched from fluid film.. Its messy everthing sticks to it..


Never heard of it. Where is it available? It is an aerosol spray or a liquid


----------



## racer47

1.5 to 2 on the ground, lots and roads clear, 32 degrees here. hope gets a lot colder tonight , plows spreaders ready . I am always ready for the white stuff or a good salting . well at least the money,payup I will let you no when it changes down here. everybody be safe out their


----------



## [email protected]

Trucks are loaded with a couple skids and plows are on. Looks like we won't get any accumulation until later tonight...looks like it'll last till about 3am here in central OH


----------



## NickT

If only I could plow grass I could be making money right now!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I am ready to go. Got the spreader working and now I am just waiting for till later on. I think I will take a nap.


----------



## Maclawnco

I'm doing my part for you all. Down in Mexico, went snorkeling today. Loved some corona, lounged in the pool. Hoping my guys get to salt tonight but doubtful. Enjoy the snow. Lol


----------



## Plowing Cowboy

We have 3-4 inches here south of Lisbon. We've been right on the line between snow/ice/rain. Should have some driveways after it slows down.


----------



## racer47

couple more inches on grass roads just starting to cover I,m heading out for a little bit , I have a few roads we do that are very steep on top of a hill / mountain I,m letting lots go till it stops .


----------



## procuts0103

Plowing Cowboy;1670993 said:


> We have 3-4 inches here south of Lisbon. We've been right on the line between snow/ice/rain. Should have some driveways after it slows down.


Getting our butts kicked in Girard.... still coming down probably inch an hour id say. I don't know who is worse the truckers or the cars popping right out in front of me. Unbelievable


----------



## KevinClark

Have a week and half old salt Dogg tsg 03 spreader. Used one time. Today go to use it and controller is bad. Call tech support at buyers. They wouldn't help at all. I have a dealer 15 mins away but told me have to go to place of purchase 2 hours away during this 10" storm. I'm highly pissed off at buyers and snow Dogg.


----------



## [email protected]

Heading out for a salt run. Be safe out there gents!


----------



## jk4718

KevinClark;1671066 said:


> Have a week and half old salt Dogg tsg 03 spreader. Used one time. Today go to use it and controller is bad. Call tech support at buyers. They wouldn't help at all. I have a dealer 15 mins away but told me have to go to place of purchase 2 hours away during this 10" storm. I'm highly pissed off at buyers and snow Dogg.


On any kind of tailgate spreader I have always tossed the controllers and ran it to a toggle switch. The instant on and off worked just as well as the variable speed. It would cost you $4 and about 10 minutes to make the switch, plus you could undo it when you get a new controller, if you don't mind the splice in your wiring.


----------



## born2farm

Storm was kinda a bust for us. The lots that were salted today are still wet pavement. Heading out at 3am to do some spot salting, but not much going on.


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1671111 said:


> Storm was kinda a bust for us. The lots that were salted today are still wet pavement. Heading out at 3am to do some spot salting, but not much going on.


I'm thinning I'll head out sound 2:30 or so, too. I didn't put much salt down this morning, but it looks likely mostly just salting for us, too. We'll find out in a bit.


----------



## BruceK

No work for us in Dayton, just fine by me.


----------



## racer47

:mechanic salted lots and roads and a lot of walks only had to plow 2 lots and the roads but had to shovel and salt a lot of concrete walks ussmileyflag


----------



## NickT

Been out plowing since 12am heavy wet snow at least 3" in the parking lots


----------



## Burkartsplow

It fizzled out last night around 11 and temps skyrocketed up to 36 the over night hours. Melted off pretty quickly and everything is wet in downtown cleveland and surrounding suburbs. Well still have leaves to do.


----------



## Karma1

Bust for me, I live in Pickerington (southeast Columbus) I plow Kroger shopping centers, the whole thing. My big lot takes 8 hours to plow, the small one takes 5. I've got two trucks running this year. I checked out the big lot last night but the salt was doing the trick, only thing is we sub out the salt to contract sweeper. It would have been nice to work last night.I'm waiting to see if my office lots call.


----------



## Mike S

Karma1;1671252 said:


> Bust for me, I live in Pickerington (southeast Columbus) I plow Kroger shopping centers, the whole thing. My big lot takes 8 hours to plow, the small one takes 5. I've got two trucks running this year. I checked out the big lot last night but the salt was doing the trick, only thing is we sub out the salt to contract sweeper. It would have been nice to work last night.I'm waiting to see if my office lots call.


Pickerington! I grew up in good ole ptown


----------



## Burkartsplow

Karma1;1671252 said:


> Bust for me, I live in Pickerington (southeast Columbus) I plow Kroger shopping centers, the whole thing. My big lot takes 8 hours to plow, the small one takes 5. I've got two trucks running this year. I checked out the big lot last night but the salt was doing the trick, only thing is we sub out the salt to contract sweeper. It would have been nice to work last night.I'm waiting to see if my office lots call.


8 hours is a long time to plow a Kroger lot, how many acres? You should get a salter and make that money


----------



## Young Pup

Salt event here. The pavement did hold that much snow, but the sidewalks and grass is covered over. I am guessing on 2 inches on the grass.


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1671066 said:


> Have a week and half old salt Dogg tsg 03 spreader. Used one time. Today go to use it and controller is bad. Call tech support at buyers. They wouldn't help at all. I have a dealer 15 mins away but told me have to go to place of purchase 2 hours away during this 10" storm. I'm highly pissed off at buyers and snow Dogg.


Did you get it working? Also I sent you a message a couple of days ago did you get it??


----------



## k&j Landscaping

Boreas a bust in Cleveland, only 1 inch and mostly on grass. Back to leaves after it melts off this weekend:waving:


----------



## Flawless440

Karma1;1671252 said:


> Bust for me, I live in Pickerington (southeast Columbus) I plow Kroger shopping centers, the whole thing. My big lot takes 8 hours to plow, the small one takes 5. I've got two trucks running this year. I checked out the big lot last night but the salt was doing the trick, only thing is we sub out the salt to contract sweeper. It would have been nice to work last night.I'm waiting to see if my office lots call.
> 
> How did u swing a big contract like that and don't run salt?
> Contract sweeper kinda expensive?
> We r right by u in Reynoldsburg


----------



## Young Pup

Happy Turkey Day everyone. After the snow melts lets get our leaf work done and be done with the green season. Then we can get down to business on plowing.


----------



## procuts0103

Young Pup;1671725 said:


> Happy Turkey Day everyone. After the snow melts lets get our leaf work done and be done with the green season. Then we can get down to business on plowing.


Is it going to melt??? Looks cold for awhile


----------



## KevinClark

JP. Got your message. We got hit hard so was tied up. I will get with you this week. Thanks.


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1671774 said:


> Is it going to melt??? Looks cold for awhile


Wishful thinking on my part.  I saw the cold on the models as well.



KevinClark;1671778 said:


> JP. Got your message. We got hit hard so was tied up. I will get with you this week. Thanks.


Cool, just checking with you. Did the spreader issue get resolved?


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1671725 said:


> Happy Turkey Day everyone. After the snow melts lets get our leaf work done and be done with the green season. Then we can get down to business on plowing.


2nd that JP, happy T Day..
Looks like a week of warm up, then back to winter...


----------



## NickT

Happy thanksgiving everyone and Hanukkah to the Jews ..... I hope the wind blows those gigantic balloons away for the parade in NYC that would be entertaining!!!!


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1671725 said:


> Happy Turkey Day everyone. After the snow melts lets get our leaf work done and be done with the green season. Then we can get down to business on plowing.


I'm with you. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## muffy189

Plowing Cowboy;1670993 said:


> We have 3-4 inches here south of Lisbon. We've been right on the line between snow/ice/rain. Should have some driveways after it slows down.


Did you enjoy the snow


----------



## muffy189

Happy thanksgiving everyone, I still got 6 calls for driveways today, they were packed down but hey it's still money


----------



## cwby_ram

muffy189;1672060 said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone, I still got 6 calls for driveways today, they were packed down but hey it's still money


I got a driveway call today, too. Couldn't they have called yesterday when I was out?


----------



## Young Pup

I have wobbled, but I have not fallen down yet.


----------



## Summit1464

Nick,
Plowing on the eastside? My prediction for 1 maybe 2 inches just south of you turned out to be correct. Have a great holiday...:waving:


----------



## muffy189

cwby_ram;1672168 said:


> I got a driveway call today, too. Couldn't they have called yesterday when I was out?


Of course not thats not how it works they wait until the plow is off lol. Which isnt far from the truth in my 27 years of plowing anyhow.


----------



## cwby_ram

muffy189;1672241 said:


> Of course not thats not how it works they wait until the plow is off lol. Which isnt far from the truth in my 27 years of plowing anyhow.


Of course, and it really didn't even need it. Short little driveway, half was dry pavement. Oh well, money is money, client is happy. Brother-in-law rode along, good conversation. All is good.


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like a warm up next week? Might hit 50 on Thursday???? Hopefully it turns back cold.... I'm loving this snow!!!

M


----------



## Flawless440

O-H-I-O

Go Bucks..... Beat Michigan


----------



## Young Pup

What a game. After this post I am heading to the er to get my heart put back into rhythm. Holy cow.

Ok Back to weather. Josh posted on his facebook page and I wanted to share it with you. Here is his post with it:

I am sure some of you have seen the European run from the 00Z run last night. I will post it just to let those who have not have the chance to take a look at it. I wish I could buy this run and bottle it up three or four times a winter season, but for now.....we can dream.


----------



## SServices

Saw the same thing on weather bell. I hope it pans out


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1672996 said:


> What a game. After this post I am heading to the er to get my heart put back into rhythm. Holy cow.
> 
> Ok Back to weather. Josh posted on his facebook page and I wanted to share it with you. Here is his post with it:
> 
> I am sure some of you have seen the European run from the 00Z run last night. I will post it just to let those who have not have the chance to take a look at it. I wish I could buy this run and bottle it up three or four times a winter season, but for now.....we can dream.


JP could you post that pic a little further north and east to show mahoning and Columbiana counties please


----------



## Plowing Cowboy

muffy189;1672057 said:


> Did you enjoy the snow


Sure did! It was a good warm up for hopefully a good season. And no equipment problems....yet.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1673087 said:


> JP could you post that pic a little further north and east to show mahoning and Columbiana counties please


That is the only picture he had up. I am trying to find a good link to find that info. There are a couple of pay sites out there but not sure if I want to pay for it since I only look at the euro in the winter time.


----------



## procuts0103

Young Pup;1673129 said:


> That is the only picture he had up. I am trying to find a good link to find that info. There are a couple of pay sites out there but not sure if I want to pay for it since I only look at the euro in the winter time.


Hell yeah!!! Hope it comes true


----------



## Young Pup

I have one site that I go to but nothing like that precip map I posted. I am not counting on it. I sent him a message to see where he got it from.


----------



## procuts0103

Young Pup;1673157 said:


> I have one site that I go to but nothing like that precip map I posted. I am not counting on it. I sent him a message to see where he got it from.


Dam goofy weather. 50 on Thursday then hopefully colder for the weekend? I wish it would just stay cold. I hate this back and forth crap!


----------



## jk4718

This newer one seems a lot more reasonable.


----------



## Young Pup

The snowfall map I posted yesterday is coming from a pay site weatherbell. I bet the one above came from there too. Can't believe I still have snow in my yard. I wanted to get the outside lights up on the roof, but I still have some ice and snow out there. Maybe we can get all the lower stuff done then in the next day or so do the roof.


----------



## KevinClark

JP any updates on this storm????


----------



## jk4718

The GFS is now liking the idea of snow. Things will change a hundred (well 28) times between now and then, but it;s nice to see both of them saying _something_ measurable.


----------



## jk4718

Latest GFS is turning it down a notch. This will be another temperature event. There will be cold and moisture, but will it be cold enough....We can always hope so.


----------



## Young Pup

Justin I believe those are the 18 runs. Those are not very reliable. The 0z runs are starting to come in. 

Still too early to tell with this one. The early euro seems to be thinking all snow while the gfs thinking a mix and possible ice.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1673753 said:


> Justin I believe those are the 18 runs. Those are not very reliable. The 0z runs are starting to come in.
> 
> Still too early to tell with this one. The early euro seems to be thinking all snow while the gfs thinking a mix and possible ice.


I'm not really going to pay attention until Wednesday. I am playing it safe and bringing one of the trucks in for new manifolds tomorrow though. Which reminds me....Have you found a replacement yet?


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1673755 said:


> I'm not really going to pay attention until Wednesday. I am playing it safe and bringing one of the trucks in for new manifolds tomorrow though. Which reminds me....Have you found a replacement yet?


k

Not yet, I have a good lead on one in n/e Ohio. Just like the one that was totaled. lol Same year with less miles. Got to call him on Monday and I will be needing to drive up there.

check this link out. It is for KY. But you get to see the whole state of Ohio in the maps. 

http://kyweathercenter.com/


----------



## KevinClark

JP where at in n/e


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1673767 said:


> JP where at in n/e


Chardon, ohio. Anybody know of a mechanic in the area to look over this thing for me??????


----------



## KevinClark

I don't but I live close to there. Would really like to meet u and have lunch or something.


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1673792 said:


> I don't but I live close to there. Would really like to meet u and have lunch or something.


I will let you kknow my plans after I speak to the gentleman with the truck.

Looks like this week after Tuesday is going to be wet and then snow. I might have to come up at night.  I have customers calling me and asking where have I been. Well, duh we had snow on the ground up until today.


----------



## KevinClark

Let us know. We will make time to meet you!


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1673799 said:


> Let us know. We will make time to meet you!


Will do. This is going to be an interesting week.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1673812 said:


> Will do. This is going to be an interesting week.


Indeed. I gotta catch up on work, too. But I'm hunting tomorrow, so I'll have to double-time it Tuesday and Wednesday I guess.


----------



## procuts0103

Hard to believe its December and we are looking at 50 on Wednesday. After we had teens last week..... Goofy


----------



## Young Pup

Snowfall by this weekend.


----------



## Young Pup

Snowfall for the whole run.


----------



## NickT

That looks promising JP ^^^^ ...... Hey now, while your on your whirlwind your of NE Ohio stop thru canton for a cold one!!!!


----------



## procuts0103

Hell yeah! Thats what Im talking about! Fresh load of salt coming tomorrow and snow this weekend! Life is Good!

M


----------



## KevinClark

Hoping it actually comes through!!!


----------



## muffy189

I know I could use another snow soon


----------



## NickT

NickT;1673863 said:


> That looks promising JP ^^^^ ...... Hey now, while your on your whirlwind your of NE Ohio stop thru canton for a cold one!!!![/QUOT
> 
> Sorry meant whirlwind tour!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

It is either going to be Wednesday or Thursday. Might not have time to meet up depending on the weather though. Just some local forecasts and I am not liking the mention of ICE. 

Productive day as we moved a good amount of leaves. Now I need to keep it up on Tuesday and possibley Wednesday morning.


----------



## R75419

These computer models keep leaving nw ohio without much snow..... the flip side is that we keep getting our outside masonry done.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1673758 said:


> k
> 
> Not yet, I have a good lead on one in n/e Ohio. Just like the one that was totaled. lol Same year with less miles. Got to call him on Monday and I will be needing to drive up there.
> 
> check this link out. It is for KY. But you get to see the whole state of Ohio in the maps.
> 
> http://kyweathercenter.com/


Go Diesel.... more power, better MPG, hold there value, last for ever


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1674396 said:


> Go Diesel.... more power, better MPG, hold there value, last for ever


Last forever, unless a tree has a say in it...

Duramax's are nice, though. Father-in-law is pushing 350k miles in his.


----------



## Flawless440

Been trying to let the ground dry some so we can put machines on it to do leaves. Now rain the next 3 days, can't win... Guess doin them in the rain, behind on trees.... Sucks


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1674396 said:


> Go Diesel.... more power, better MPG, hold there value, last for ever


I thought about that.


----------



## Young Pup

From Josh on FB:

The European continues to lead the way with accumulating snowfall over the next week to ten days. I, personally, am still struggling to see where it gets all this "snow" because I believe ICE will be falling in southern and south-central Ohio into northern Kentucky with wave 1 on Thursday night/early Friday. Some places might even stay all rain. Wave 2, which comes at us Friday afternoon through AM Saturday, will likely be a bit colder but still some areas should receive freezing rain/sleet in southern areas with a better shot at snow farther north. I post the map and advise not to take accumulation specifics with any weight right now; however, I do believe that the entire area will get into at least some snow between late Thursday night through next Tuesday.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is another post from josh on fb.

The European has been consistent in bringing heft snowfall accumulations to the region starting late Thursday through early next week. Still, at this time, I believe where the heaviest "snow" amounts are being depicted, will be rain Friday turning over to some ice, then be more rain and ice Sunday. I know I have beaten the drum the last few days suggesting that one should not pay attention to amounts and that still is the case. Farther north, the snowfall totals through the middle of next week might be closer to verifying when all is said and done. Here is the map for the "Eye Candy" pleasure.


----------



## procuts0103

Are we looking at a pan handle hook setup??? Gulf moisture?


----------



## Maclawnco

Sorry guys I'll be praying for ice as we have 2 brand new trucks that don't have mounts or anything til mid next week.


----------



## Pushin4U

Looks like we got some snow on our way!! :yow!::yow!:


----------



## procuts0103

Hope so it's time !!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Well, it looks to be a long weekend. Been busy all day and will be going out in the am to do some more leaf work. Weather permitting of course. I am amazed at how some of these stupid yards look. Dang winds did the trick on some of them. Blew them in from the neighbors.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1675837 said:


> Well, it looks to be a long weekend. Been busy all day and will be going out in the am to do some more leaf work. Weather permitting of course. I am amazed at how some of these stupid yards look. Dang winds did the trick on some of them. Blew them in from the neighbors.


I'm leafing tomorrow, too, hopefully. Shouldn't have taken Monday off to hunt.


----------



## 496 BB

What? No mention of all this snow we about to get? Thought this place would be buzzing by now.


----------



## Young Pup

Too busy out workin right now. The nam is coming in and from what I can tell on my phone alot of precip will be falling.


----------



## procuts0103

I'm out working too but I cannot get my mind off of all the snow is coming this weekend I love it


----------



## justgeorge

496 BB;1676005 said:


> What? No mention of all this snow we about to get? Thought this place would be buzzing by now.


Same here busy prepping. On here now because I needed to research an intermittent low beam problem on my Western. I think it's gone away though....

Hooked up my salt box and tested it; I didn't salt last year but it fired right up. Now I just have to change my tires/wheels and I'm good to go.


----------



## NickT

Hmmm ......will it be snow or rain???? The ground I'm sure warmed up a little the past few days


----------



## Maclawnco

I'm still praying for 2 salting total. All our loaders are in place if weather has other thoughts


----------



## golfcar

Seems odd putting on plow and salt box in nearly 60 degree weather, but I done it this morning. I hope we get some snow.


----------



## BruceK

The NWS is having a tough time determining the freezing rain line. I have never seen them post this much of a detailed explanation.

NWS Wilmington:
THE BIGGEST CHANGE SEEN IN DETERMINISTIC NWP ON 05.12Z RUNS WAS A
SHIFT IN NCEP GUIDANCE /NAM AND GFS/ TO A SLOWER SEEP OF COLDER
AIR ALOFT /OR IN OTHER WORDS A LONGER DURATION OF FREEZING RAIN
POTENTIAL/. NON-NCEP GUIDANCE /ECMWF...CMCREG...CMCGLB/ HAVE NOT
WAVERED IN ALLOWING COLDER AIR TO SEEP IN A SHIFT THIS ALL TO
SNOW. SO CHANGES IN TODAY/S FORECAST WERE A NOD TOWARD NCEP
GUIDANCE AND ALLOW MORE POTENTIAL FOR GLAZE-ICE ACCUMULATION VIA
FREEZING RAIN...ESPECIALLY ALONG AND JUST EAST OF I-71 INCLUDING
CINCINNATI...WILMINGTON...AND AREAS SOUTH OF COLUMBUS. IN
FACT...TAKEN VERBATIM...THE 05.12Z NAM WOULD ARGUE FOR SIGNIFICANT
/HIGH-IMPACT ICING IN THIS CORRIDOR. POSSIBLE...YES...BUT THIS WAS
A SHIFT IN CONTINUITY FOR THE NAM...AND REALLY HAS VERY LITTLE
SUPPORT FROM THE OTHER GUIDANCE. THE 05.12Z GFS SITS AT A VERY
NICE MIDDLE-ROAD...BETWEEN THE NAM AND MUCH COLDER NON-NCEP
GUIDANCE. THUS USED GFS THERMAL PROFILES TWEAKED A BIT COLDER TO
FIT IT SQUARELY IN THE MIDDLE OF THE 05.12Z DETERMINISTIC NWP
ENVELOPE...NOT NEARLY AS "ICE STORM" LOOKING AS THE NAM...BUT NOT
NEARLY AS "ALL SNOW" AS THE CMC/ECMWF. PERHAPS NOT
SURPRISINGLY...THE THERMAL FIELDS OF THE GFS ALIGN CLOSELY WITH THE
05.09Z SREF MEAN. TOUGH FORECAST...WHEN THE GAMUT FROM SIGNIFICANT
SNOW (6-10") OR SIGNIFICANT ICE (0.25"-0.50") ROUGHLY ARE
JUXTAPOSED ON TOP OF EACH OTHER AMONG GUIDANCE...AND SEPARATION OF
SAID DISCREPANCIES IS NO MORE THAN A TIER OR TWO OF COUNTIES. COBB
TECHNIQUES RUN AT CINCINNATI BEAR THIS OUT...FORECASTING 0.75" ICE
ACCUMULATION AND 3" SNOW /NAM/ TO 0.50" ICE AND 9" OF SNOW
/GFS/...TO VERY LITTLE ICE AND 6"+ SNOW /ECMWF/. THUS...IT GOES
WITHOUT SAYING THAT GRADIENTS IN MY FORECAST TODAY ARE LIKELY
OFF...BUT REPRESENT THE CONSENSUS OF SFC AND LOW LEVEL THERMAL
FIELDS. FORECAST DETAILS STILL APT TO SHIFT.

THE 05.12Z GFS FORECAST SOUNDINGS SUGGEST PRECIPITATION SPREADING
IN THIS EVENING WILL MIX/CHANGE TO SLEET/FREEZING RAIN IN THE WEST
BY MID EVENING AND SPREAD INTO THE I-71 CORRIDOR NEAR OR JUST
AFTER MIDNIGHT. A FAIRLY RAPID CHANGE TO SNOW IS EXPECTED FAR WEST
INCLUDING SERN IND/WCNTL OH AS COLD AIR DRIVES IN...BUT SOUNDINGS
"STALL" THE EROSION OF WARM AIR ALOFT THROUGH ABOUT 18Z IN THE
I-71 CORRIDOR LATE TONIGHT INTO MUCH OF FRIDAY MORNING...EVEN
CONSIDERING WET BULB PROCESSES...MAINTAINING A PARTIALLY MELTING
ELEVATED WARM LAYER UP TO 1.5C...LIKELY NOT WARM ENOUGH FOR
COMPLETE MELTING /AND THUS A HIGHER FZRA THREAT/. CROSS SECTIONS
NORMAL TO THICKNESSES IN THE RIGHT ENTRANCE REGION OF THE JET
SUGGEST A SLOPED REGION OF STRONG FGEN ACROSS THE AREA TONIGHT
THROUGH FRIDAY...INDICATING TRANSIENT BANDS OF HEAVIER PCPN...AND
SOME QUITE HEAVY LIKELY FRIDAY CONSIDERING AMPLE/DEEP NEGATIVE
SATURATED GEOSTROPHIC POTENTIAL VORTICITY ATOP THE FGEN FORCING
REGION AND VERTICAL MOTION MAXIMUM. THIS SUGGESTS THE POTENTIAL
RELEASE OF SLANTWISE INSTBY BY FGEN CIRCULATIONS. STILL SEEING TWO
DISTINCT PERIODS OF HEAVIER PRECIPITATION POTENTIAL...ONE
TONIGHT...AND ONE LATE FRIDAY MORNING INTO TOMORROW AFTERNOON...THE
LATTER OF WHICH WILL DRIVE MOST OF THE WINTRY ACCUMS...AND MAY
INCLUDE 1"/HR SNOW RATES FM SERN IND UP THROUGH THE DAYTON AREA TO
WEST OF CMH.

SO THE POTENTIAL IS THERE FOR BOTH A BAND OF HEAVY SNOWFALL /6-10"/
FROM SRN IND INTO WCNTL OH...AND A BAND OF HEAVY MIXED
SLEET/FREEZING RAIN/SNOW ALONG THE I-71 CORRIDOR. SOUNDINGS LOOK
AWFULLY SLEETY IN THIS CORRIDOR...BUT WE/RE IN THE NOISE LEVEL OF
MODEL ACCURACY IN TERMS OF THE ELEVATED WARM LAYER WHERE A DEGREE
EITHER DIRECTION COULD CHANGE THE NAME OF THE GAME...SO THERE COULD
BE SIGNIFICANT SNOW OR SIGNIFICANT GLAZE ICE IN THIS REGION TOO.
JUST TOO TOUGH TO TELL. FURTHER EAST IT APPEARS THE WAVERING NATURE
OF THE THERMAL ZONE WILL ALLOW MUCH OF THE PRECIP TO FALL AS
RAIN...AND THIS AREA MAY NEED SOME FLOOD HEADLINES AS WE SEE THIS
EVOLVE. THERE IS LIKELY TO BE A STRONG GRADIENT OF WINTER ACCUMS
ACROSS NERN KY INTO SCNTL OH...AND HAVE TRIED TO GRADIENT THIS AS
BEST AS POSSIBLE IN GRIDDED FORECAST.


----------



## Flawless440

I'm rolling salt trucks at 11 pm tonight, then planning on going out tommorrow night after all the yahoos are off the road. 

Suppose to get a load of 20 pallets of sidewalk salt tomorrow afternoon.. that will be fun to deal with in the middle of all this..

Still have one truck not ready, but subs will have it covered..

Everyone be safe out there.....


----------



## Young Pup

Holy crap, I might be finally ready. Did leaf work until 2pm. Took the leaf box of the truck, put the plow on the truck. Went and got calcium. Unloaded calcium. Loaded up salt put spreader on. I am ready for a cold one. 

Will check out the weather forums in a bit, but I got to shower and eat. But from what I just looked at. We are going to get our butt handed to us more than likely. 

That is us I 70 crew from Dayton to the east.


----------



## allseasons87

Just finished our walkway setup this morning. 5x6 trailer behind plow truck, 50 gallon tank with 3.8 gpm fill up pump, 2 5 gallon walk behind earthway sprayers, bagged product, and single stage blower & shovels. Should be much easier to spray the walks instead of lugging buckets around. Waaaaaay more profitable too!!


----------



## Bossman 92

Well....... I guess we are finally ready too. I thought we were ready last time but my guys managed to mangle 2 of our boss plows which slowed us down a bit. (actually 1 already had issues but I didnt realize it was that bad) After many hours of heat and BFH's along with lots of welding we are ready to roll. I guess we will wait and see what happens but it sounds like we will be plowing by mid day tomorrow.


Flawless.. I need to just bite the bullet and order a truck load of sidewalk melt also. We already ran thru 2 tons of melter and had to get 2 more today. Off to a great start for sure just need for it to keep coming.

Good luck and be safe guys


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1676344 said:


> Just finished our walkway setup this morning. 5x6 trailer behind plow truck, 50 gallon tank with 3.8 gpm fill up pump, 2 5 gallon walk behind earthway sprayers, bagged product, and single stage blower & shovels. Should be much easier to spray the walks instead of lugging buckets around. Waaaaaay more profitable too!!


Good luck with that setup! If you would take some pics and let us know how you like it I would be grateful for sure. Also is this your first time using the earthway sprayers? If so I would love some feed back.


----------



## jk4718

You have to love Ohio...I finished up the water feature and mulched today and I will be plowing tomorrow.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1676363 said:


> Good luck with that setup! If you would take some pics and let us know how you like it I would be grateful for sure. Also is this your first time using the earthway sprayers? If so I would love some feed back.


I have used earthways before, but never for my own biz. We'll see tonight & tomorrow how the setup pans out. Ill snap some pics tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## NickT

Wow that is sharp ^^^^^ I'm almost ready..... picking up a new Meyer motor tomorrow ..... I took the old one off tonight ... It went well , I was stressed for nothing !!!


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1676370 said:


> You have to love Ohio...I finished up the water feature and mulched today and I will be plowing tomorrow.


That looks great. Good work.

I think central ohio will see 6 to 8 inches of snow. That is from looking at some model information here the last few minutes. We may go higher though. Less as you go north and south of here. But still plowable snow.


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1676396 said:


> I have used earthways before, but never for my own biz. We'll see tonight & tomorrow how the setup pans out. Ill snap some pics tonight or tomorrow.


How did you like the earthways?


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1676411 said:


> That looks great. Good work.
> 
> I think central ohio will see 6 to 8 inches of snow. That is from looking at some model information here the last few minutes. We may go higher though. Less as you go north and south of here. But still plowable snow.


Hey jp how does that break down? Like how much tonight/tomorrow/tomorrow night? Thanks


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1676415 said:


> How did you like the earthways?


I thought they were great. I purchased the S15's, which are a 5 gallon tank, as apposed to the s25, which is a 6 gallon tank for $200 more for each unit. I could probably fit 6 gallons in them if filled to the top. I've only sprayed water out of them this far inside the shop to calibrate spray width. I will let you know how they work after in the field use. So far I love them though. That 50 gallon tank will treat around 50,000 sq ft of walks on the low side.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1676420 said:


> Hey jp how does that break down? Like how much tonight/tomorrow/tomorrow night? Thanks


As we all know timing is the factor in that. I just saw a report from Josh of fb that Cox Dayton international airport has light freezing rain falling there already. Let me see I can save his map and share it here so you all can get an idea what he thinks.


----------



## Young Pup

If you are on FB. Please like his page and follow him. He does a fantastic job imo.

Ohio Valley Forecasting Center

Looking at all the guidance the cold air continues to win. I know you have heard me say that about 10 times the last two days, but it is true. Throughout this storm I felt more "snow" would be realized than what models showed. Heck, I had higher amounts, but could it be that I was not high enough? Yes, looks like some areas will indeed get walloped more. Here is why I do not like to throw out amounts 4 or 5 times in the days leading up because nothing is set in stone. Well, here is the map in coordination with Weather Blocks for the graphic of this impending snowstorm/winter storm.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok you guys here is the total snowfall for the nam which goes to 84 hours.


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like us northeastern guys are sitting on the sidelines watching this time..... Ohwell lake effect next week!!!


----------



## Young Pup

the second model of the night. The gfs. My last post as I am getting up at 3:30 to do a weather check.


----------



## Maclawnco

Depression. Right in the bullseye for this.


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag just rain in Chillicothe ohio 45601, it did go from 62 yesterday to 33 now. looks like I will rebuild e 60 today ,instead of a salt run. good luck out their .


----------



## born2farm

Just started switching over to snow. Heading out for the first salt run here in a few


----------



## muffy189

Freezing rain/sleet in Salem going to salt shortly


----------



## Young Pup

Time to go to work. Get up. LOL Heading out to salt.


----------



## procuts0103

Bust up here in bula so far.... slushy in y town. Driving around looking for snow lol...


----------



## Flawless440

Been out since 11, done with first round salt..
Going to sleep for 5 hours... 

Careful in the morning rush hour... Its going to be a nightmare


----------



## born2farm

We didnt end up with much here. Got to salt most of the routes. Sent the guys home untill we see what today brings.


----------



## NickT

Young Pup;1676586 said:


> Time to go to work. Get up. LOL Heading out to salt.


Haha Roll trucks!!!!!


----------



## MyLawnCareLLC

The temp dropped here and starting some snow flurries here in downtown youngstown Hoping for a nice amount tonight if the ground stays cold, be safe out there


----------



## Flawless440

Weres the snow??
They r still saying 4-6" as of noon....
I think i'm going to wait till after rush hour now...

Marysville on the news pics show grass covered and the roads look bad out there, Blacklick out here, grass not covered...

They are down playing from earlier..


----------



## procuts0103

I doubt we will get anything.... once again it's great to be a weatherman... just guess get it wrong and still keep your job!


----------



## buckhigh

Bust here in Cleveland. Woke up every hour on the hour to check radar and look out the window amounted to a wasted day. Wish I would have just slept through the night, and try to push some more leaves. 

Can anyone in the Brecksville-Broadview Hts area let me know what the weather is doing? Radar shows nothing...


----------



## procuts0103

I don't get it.... south of us they are getting pounded and know nothing what to do with it. But here we need it to make a living and its doing nothing!!! Wtf


----------



## MyLawnCareLLC

:laughing:Just checked NWS & NOAA the radar and forecasts are showing it'll hit the youngstown area starting 3/4 pm and getting heavt 6/7pm :bluebounc. Hopefully they are going to be right... For once lol:laughing:


----------



## born2farm

Snow is coming down pretty good now. Sticking to the ground, but the pavement is still wet. I dont think we will see much accumulation till after sun down.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Flawless440;1676774 said:


> Weres the snow??
> They r still saying 4-6" as of noon....
> I think i'm going to wait till after rush hour now...
> 
> Marysville on the news pics show grass covered and the roads look bad out there, Blacklick out here, grass not covered...
> 
> They are down playing from earlier..


They must have done very selective shooting in Marysville, then.

I'm in Marysville. and it's been lightly snowing all day here and it's barely accumulating in the grass, and still melting on contact on untreated asphalt and concrete. Don't think much will accumulate until the sun goes down. A few days in the 60s has the ground warmed up.

I want to know if the 2-3" that has fallen and melted on contact is counted towards the high totals I'm still hearing, or if that's on top of all the melted snow that already fell.


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag temp down to 29.rain has turned to ice . starting to get some ice on trucks and deck ,the kids got out of school early. says were going to get snow after 3 pm , I am 45 minutes south of Columbus , its coming down hard. going to fire up the trucks and get it on. looks like its going to be a long night .


----------



## jk4718

JohnRoscoe;1676827 said:


> They must have done very selective shooting in Marysville, then.
> 
> I'm in Marysville. and it's been lightly snowing all day here and it's barely accumulating in the grass, and still melting on contact on untreated asphalt and concrete. Don't think much will accumulate until the sun goes down. A few days in the 60s has the ground warmed up.
> 
> I want to know if the 2-3" that has fallen and melted on contact is counted towards the high totals I'm still hearing, or if that's on top of all the melted snow that already fell.


 That counts towards the totals. The latest from the locals guys are saying 8-10" for Columbus to Marysville. Should come down at an inch an hour in the next couple hours. This is going to be a hell of a way to start the year. I hate starting with a big one, but I'll take the money.

JP- You are right about the Ohio Valley guy on Facebook. The locals were saying "Oh, I think we will see a lot less then this bc of the rain" and Ohio Valley was saying "my gut feeling is that this could be big". Thumbs Up


----------



## cwby_ram

Bout the same here. After chasing bad grounds around the truck all morning, I'm going to sleep for a couple hours before it starts sticking.


----------



## BruceK

Salted lanes in the parking lots this AM with 3/4" of snow on them at 8am. Now the entire lots are just wet. There is still lots on the radar to the west of us but suspect the sun will need to go down before it can start accumulating again. I was able to make all my meetings scheduled for today after all. Essentially a bust so far.


----------



## NickT

Snow is getting heavy in canton... Nothing sticking to the lots yet ...... Waiting for the sun to go down.


----------



## Flawless440

Counts towards totals...

I would say we will be lucky to push all properties...

At least another salt... I just spent a Grand on a big Toro snow blower... Thought we would have a half a foot of snow to deal with....

Still a better start than last season..


----------



## thesnowman269

Something tells me all the snow is going a little south this year


----------



## BruceK

snowman - one snow does not make a trend.


----------



## KevinClark

I have a feeling your right and its going to keep sitting over Trumbull and Mahoning counties.


----------



## Bossman 92

Well we are off to a great start for the season. We were able to salt everything this morning making this our third full salt run of the year. Also able to plow everything (some things 2x) last week. If this keeps up its gonna be a busy few months. 


Now looking forward to rolling all plow trucks late tonight. Good luck and be safe boys!


----------



## KevinClark

Boss man where are you from???


----------



## Kwise

Far cry from the 3-6 they were calling for in Stark county


----------



## thesnowman269

BruceK;1676917 said:


> snowman - one snow does not make a trend.


I agree it is to early
To make a call like that but this will be the second time the snow has gone south for me this year


----------



## [email protected]

We have about 1.5" on the ground here in Grove City. We'll be heading out here in a bit to plow and salt a second time today. Be safe guys


----------



## 496 BB

Heres something new..... WAY OFF. I dont know why I get caught up in the hype. NOONE can predict the weather. I dont know what we have here but its nowhere near what was called for and doubt it will even come close when its done.


----------



## k&j Landscaping

We have a solid dusting in Cleveland. Blowing leaves in artic air next week. Way off up here too. 2 storms in a row a bust. Back to leafing and scaping next week.


----------



## procuts0103

Let down again!!!! Just snow already....


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing pretty hard in Grandview guys. Not sure why some of you are not seeing it. 

I saw a post about total snowfall. The accumulations numbers were for the whole event.Not just what we plow. this was not suppose to really get going till this afternoon. So far, I think it is working out pretty good.


----------



## 496 BB

Ok its starting to FINALLY start good here on far eastside. Bout time we get this. Still dont see the 8-10 ILN was calling for early this morning even though they reduced it later.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1676854 said:


> That counts towards the totals. The latest from the locals guys are saying 8-10" for Columbus to Marysville. Should come down at an inch an hour in the next couple hours. This is going to be a hell of a way to start the year. I hate starting with a big one, but I'll take the money.
> 
> JP- You are right about the Ohio Valley guy on Facebook. The locals were saying "Oh, I think we will see a lot less then this bc of the rain" and Ohio Valley was saying "my gut feeling is that this could be big". Thumbs Up


trying to tell you guys to like his page.  He works his butt off that is for sure.


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1677029 said:


> Ok its starting to FINALLY start good here on far eastside. Bout time we get this. Still dont see the 8-10 ILN was calling for early this morning even though they reduced it later.


Good to hear this.


----------



## BruceK

Almost completely tapered off here. 2-3" on concrete walk since I came home about 4. Took nap now heading out to see what happened on the asphalt. There is a solid 6" in the grass by the house. Oh what it could have been.


----------



## Flawless440

496 BB;1677029 said:


> Ok its starting to FINALLY start good here on far eastside. Bout time we get this. Still dont see the 8-10 ILN was calling for early this morning even though they reduced it later.


Good hear from you Chris......

2-3" inches in my long treated driveway in Blacklick.... We r rolling trucks at 10pm..

Might get to use the new big snow blower, while i'll watch it being used from the truck LOL...


----------



## Flawless440

They saying its over at 10 pm still??

Just got in a 3 hour nap, ready to hit it..


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1677064 said:


> They saying its over at 10 pm still??
> 
> Just got in a 3 hour nap, ready to hit it..


Pretty much. It has gotten much lighter on this side of town. I am heading out in a few minutes to get a start on things. No nap for me though.


----------



## muffy189

JP what is that guy on Facebook name


----------



## cwby_ram

muffy189;1677085 said:


> JP what is that guy on Facebook name


Ohio Valley Forecasting


----------



## KevinClark

All I can say like everyone else is...... bust. 3 salts and one push. Way less than forecasted for us.


----------



## procuts0103

So what's up for tomorrow's storm?


----------



## KevinClark

I seen something about it but have no idea the details. Waiting for JP to let us know lol


----------



## jk4718

From Chris Bradley
"Here's the update on tomorrow's wintry mix. Snow begins around 11AM in the Columbus area and mixes with freezing rain and sleet around 3PM. Inch of snow of before the switch to freezing rain. Then a 1/10th inch of ice before the mix turns to rain late Sunday night."

Btw- My pictures on the truck are 4 years old (back when truck wraps were really expensive). My driver found a fire hydrant the hard way. It was 1' off the blacktop on a corner and the back right tire fell off into the mud and boom. After looking at the pictures again the vinyl might have been the only thing holding the bed together when I look at all the rust that was underneath the trim. lol I guess I can finally get new vinyl, so maybe I'll owe him a beer for that. I thought about screwing with the guys at dent wizard, but I just got home and I too tired. haha


----------



## KevinClark

Anyone have a forecast or storm idea for NE Youngstown area?


----------



## Young Pup

Just officially got done with round one a little bit ago. had to go by driveways to check on them. Elderly lawncare customers that need to be done. Need to go get some salt for round 2 and we be taking a nap. Hopefully not during the Buckeyes game. 

Not sure what is going on with Sunday's mess. I need to look at the models and see what they show. Hopefully it won't be that big of a deal, but if ice is involved it could be a BIG deal.


----------



## procuts0103

So tomorrow is not going to be a good snow provider?


----------



## kc2006

KevinClark;1677479 said:


> Anyone have a forecast or storm idea for NE Youngstown area?


We'll get hammered because they haven't said anything about it on the local news.


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;1677695 said:


> We'll get hammered because they haven't said anything about it on the local news.


That wouldn't surprise me one bit


----------



## KevinClark

I second both of the above


----------



## Flawless440

Ended up with a 1" push on all props, with a Pre-salt Thursday (no effect on lots or walks)

Load of walk salt made it this morning... That was fun to unload 18 skids after being up all night..

Came home, slept for a few hours then to my kids b ball game.. I guess sleep a little more then start it all over again tomorrow...

Is it spring yet... LOL


----------



## Flawless440

1-2 inches starting now, ending with freezing rain.... 

I remember in 2005  I think, we had several inches of snow in the first week of December..

I can't remember any other season working this early in the season


----------



## procuts0103

Hope it continues thru march! Last couple winters have not been too good. Lot of people out there needing the money. Let it snow!


----------



## Bossman 92

Anybody have snow falling now? Not sure what to expect today some people saying 1-2 others saying less than 1/2".


----------



## Maclawnco

why is anyone complaining about multiple salts out of one event? We got to salt both our two biggest clients 3x and they asked us to clear the slush sat morning. It was cool seeing our loaders work in the daylight hours.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1677903 said:


> 1-2 inches starting now, ending with freezing rain....
> 
> I remember in 2005 I think, we had several inches of snow in the first week of December..
> 
> I can't remember any other season working this early in the season


Heck I am wondering when the last was we had 3 accumulating snows before Christmas.Heck it will be 4 with todays snow.


----------



## wnwniner

Bossman 92;1677953 said:


> Anybody have snow falling now? Not sure what to expect today some people saying 1-2 others saying less than 1/2".


light snow in north Columbus, sidewalks have a dusting in my neighborhood, pavement just wet.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1677475 said:


> From Chris Bradley
> "Here's the update on tomorrow's wintry mix. Snow begins around 11AM in the Columbus area and mixes with freezing rain and sleet around 3PM. Inch of snow of before the switch to freezing rain. Then a 1/10th inch of ice before the mix turns to rain late Sunday night."
> 
> Btw- My pictures on the truck are 4 years old (back when truck wraps were really expensive). My driver found a fire hydrant the hard way. It was 1' off the blacktop on a corner and the back right tire fell off into the mud and boom. After looking at the pictures again the vinyl might have been the only thing holding the bed together when I look at all the rust that was underneath the trim. lol I guess I can finally get new vinyl, so maybe I'll owe him a beer for that. I thought about screwing with the guys at dent wizard, but I just got home and I too tired. haha


Wow, a hydrant did that?


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1677953 said:


> Anybody have snow falling now? Not sure what to expect today some people saying 1-2 others saying less than 1/2".


had light snow in Grandview in CMH. Light dusting on untreated areas.


----------



## Bossman 92

Maclawnco;1677958 said:


> why is anyone complaining about multiple salts out of one event? We got to salt both our two biggest clients 3x and they asked us to clear the slush sat morning. It was cool seeing our loaders work in the daylight hours.


I agree with you 100%. I would rather salt than plow anyday. Quick and easy with only a couple guys out working.


----------



## Bossman 92

wnwniner;1677968 said:


> light snow in north Columbus, sidewalks have a dusting in my neighborhood, pavement just wet.


Thank you! :salute:


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1677970 said:


> had light snow in Grandview in CMH. Light dusting on untreated areas.


Thank you too! We salted everything pretty heavy yesterday morning so that may take care of this light stuff.

What are your thoughts on this one? Looks to warm up after midnight which should take care of any small accums we get


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1677981 said:


> Thank you too! We salted everything pretty heavy yesterday morning so that may take care of this light stuff.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this one? Looks to warm up after midnight which should take care of any small accums we get


This looks to be a light event. Nothing major. Was just looking at some tempature models for cmh and we get to about 27 today and that is it on the latest models. Be interesting to see how high we go. As for the overnight if temps can climb then the pavement should be wet. If the hoover around 30 to 32 then I think ice will be an issue. Especially with how cold it got last night.


----------



## procuts0103

Radar shows it lifting away to the east.... haha. But we are under a winter advisory for what????? Seems like If it's cloudy out they will issue a warning for it. What a joke....


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1678107 said:


> Radar shows it lifting away to the east.... haha. But we are under a winter advisory for what????? Seems like If it's cloudy out they will issue a warning for it. What a joke....


I have to agree. I dont see where the rest of this "storm" is coming from


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like everything has moved out of state.... can you say bust... again! Better get used to this I guess.


----------



## Flawless440

Great Info

just got back from Upper Arlington.... Everything is Clear, city on roads, trucks loaded but not throwing salt...


----------



## muffy189

So did anyone get any snow


----------



## procuts0103

Cloudy up here in bula but nothing


----------



## KevinClark

Procuts I agree 100% with your thinking all the way. We need a good winter to make up for the last 2.


----------



## procuts0103

I'm not saying we need 12 inch snow falls but 2-4 snows would be nice. Keep everyone working and making money. Wishful thinking....


----------



## racer47

I had salt run Friday afternoon at 3 , then it started snowing hard, stoped by midnight . snowed 4to 5 inches from 4 pm to 12 pm Friday night . plowed and salted from 12pm friday till 12 noon Saturday . put down 3 skids of salt. we got 1 inch today I only did 1 road on top of big hill everything else melted off , great run for me for December .


----------



## muffy189

racer47;1678344 said:


> I had salt run Friday afternoon at 3 , then it started snowing hard, stoped by midnight . snowed 4to 5 inches from 4 pm to 12 pm Friday night . plowed and salted from 12pm friday till 12 noon Saturday . put down 3 skids of salt. we got 1 inch today I only did 1 road on top of big hill everything else melted off , great run for me for December .


That's great where ya ay


----------



## BruceK

Just got called out by the pizza shop. Lot is iced over. Guess I'm working tonight after all.


----------



## Young Pup

Took the car out for a drive and went up a private drive that I do that 6 houses use. It is getting slick. Tires were spinning in spots.


----------



## procuts0103

Lucky guys.... I'm sitting looking out the window trying to find snow...


----------



## BruceK

It's not snow, it's freezing drizzle. I couldn't tell from in the house. Did my two lots that are open tonight. Will be back out before sunrise to hit the rest.


----------



## NickT

Well that so called storm was a big pile of poop ... Maybe 1 " in the drive way, that was Friday it's all gone today


----------



## NickT

I'm hearing snow changing over to rain by morning


----------



## procuts0103

The weather stations make such a big deal out of nothing. They should only call for warnings or advisories when we actually have something coming our way... Other than that, I dont wanna hear about potential 1-3 inches of snow. Who cares thats nothing and we can handle it without a million warnings. When something big is going to hit, then let us know. Quit hyping every little thing up and getting us excited about NOTHING!

M


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1678630 said:


> The weather stations make such a big deal out of nothing. They should only call for warnings or advisories when we actually have something coming our way... Other than that, I dont wanna hear about potential 1-3 inches of snow. Who cares thats nothing and we can handle it without a million warnings. When something big is going to hit, then let us know. Quit hyping every little thing up and getting us excited about NOTHING!
> 
> M


They could be using one of these to get the message out: :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

All clear in the Grandview area. Maybe a slick spot here or there. But I did not slide on any while out checking lots. Back to bed for me.


----------



## BruceK

With temps just now touching 32 I skipped my 9am businesses. Salt on all the early birds this morning. We got a thin ice coating on most surfaces. It's a very thin glaze but made it slick.


----------



## born2farm

We salted all of our stuff. More for reassurance so I didn't have to worry about it today. Nap timw


----------



## BruceK

Forgot to mention, blew a brake line in the salt truck last night. Made things interesting getting everything done safely. Kept it under 20 on the way home.


----------



## Flawless440

BruceK;1678823 said:


> Forgot to mention, blew a brake line in the salt truck last night. Made things interesting getting everything done safely. Kept it under 20 on the way home.


That sucks, salt rusting brake line to blame on that one...


----------



## Flawless440

I didn't do anything. Had guys on call up till 9pm, called it all off and went to bed. Just took my kids to the bus stop, little icy on untreated areas. Everything else look good, i am worried about walkways at our apartment complexes... Guess i'll hope for temps to rise...

Calling for light snow tonight maybe a inch, saying starting at 2am in till 8am.. High of only 27 tomorrow... So i guess that is a salt event..


----------



## muffy189

Anything on the long range forcast JP? Looks like the next 10 days may be quiet


----------



## Karma1

Burkartsplow;1671309 said:


> 8 hours is a long time to plow a Kroger lot, how many acres? You should get a salter and make that money


It's about 13 acres, that's my worst case heavy snow time limit, I plowed it the other night in 5 hrs.


----------



## born2farm

BruceK;1678823 said:


> Forgot to mention, blew a brake line in the salt truck last night. Made things interesting getting everything done safely. Kept it under 20 on the way home.


Must have been that kind of night. I lost all of my marker and taillights about 530. Still had headlights and four ways. Gotta look into that today.

Anybody see much happening tonight?


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1678940 said:


> Must have been that kind of night. I lost all of my marker and taillights about 530. Still had headlights and four ways. Gotta look into that today.
> 
> Anybody see much happening tonight?


Must have been. I lost my headlights about 3:30, thanks to the melting dodge headlight switch. New switch installed in the CarQuest parking lot, good to go for now.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1678883 said:


> Anything on the long range forcast JP? Looks like the next 10 days may be quiet


Some of us are going to see light snow tonight into Tuesday morning.one to 2 inches at the most imo. Then it looks quiet until this weekend. Model showing a nice event but I am sure that will change. To early for specifics.

Time to take a trailer in for a new coupler. When I unhooked it last week it was severely cracked. I am pretty lucky it has not given way while pulling with the equipment on it.


----------



## Mike S

So 5-9 inches Friday/only got a inch, 1-2 on Sunday/only got a dusting, and now 1-2............ Not complaining but cant wait to see what we actually get! LOL


----------



## Bossman 92

Alright jp what do you think? I have heard as little as snow showers to as much as 3". Kind of a big spread there. Its been an unusually busy start to the season so far


----------



## KevinClark

Waiting OK JP input also for my area lol


----------



## Flawless440

Talking a crazy storm Friday, Saturday, Sunday... 

Set to go out 2 am

Accuweather saying a coating to a inch


----------



## BruceK

This morning's Models just picked up our next system. Yesterday they were calling the weekend clear now it seems to be setting up a similar system to last Friday. For Dayton Snow friday night, rain mixing in Saturday and snow Saturday night. Will have to see what it looks like as we get closer.

Tonight a dusting. Narrow band may get 1.5" but I don't expect more than that. At least a salt run.


----------



## procuts0103

They can't get the 12 hour forecast right let alone 5 days from now. I'm not putting any faith in this weekend storm till I see snow! AccuWeather seems to be wrong lately...


----------



## BruceK

GFS has the heaviest accumulations up near Toledo. But you are right things will change in 5 or so days.....


----------



## R75419

BruceK;1679450 said:


> GFS has the heaviest accumulations up near Toledo. But you are right things will change in 5 or so days.....


xysport that would work for us.... We got to salt today, that is all we have done this year. We need a little thaw in the c-bus area, we have 6 days worth of block to lay on a nursing home project.


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1679440 said:


> They can't get the 12 hour forecast right let alone 5 days from now. I'm not putting any faith in this weekend storm till I see snow! AccuWeather seems to be wrong lately...


Accuweather is ALWAYS wrong.


----------



## Young Pup

Fellas, I had to go to bed. I was exhausted so I missed some posts. Low end 1 inch high end 3 inches in isolated spots. Look at radar and if you get under the darker band you will be on the high end. Laying back down for a bit.

Flurries have started here.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing pretty good here now.


----------



## magneto259

It is here in Heath too. Probably will be pushing!


----------



## procuts0103

Got s*** here.


----------



## born2farm

Ended up with around a half inch here. Salted all or zero tolerance stuff. Even got to push one of our schools just to get the salt to work a little fast.

I do know one thing, these salt runs are spoiling us. So much less stress then doing a full push. Id be happy salting every night.


----------



## procuts0103

We are already in a snow advisory??? Huh


----------



## BruceK

Just stopped for lunch. Been out since 5am. 2" pushed most of my lots and even a few picky residentials. Couple more residential driveways and I'll be done. Hopefully this will melt off my three church lots by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## wnwniner

front loaded winter so far-lets hope it continues for the next 2-3 months!

Map of the weekend storm below from the euro model.


----------



## Flawless440

WTF... went out at 2am to salt ended with 2", big contracts called for a push, wasn't ready at all..

. Tons of walks, push all but one condo community.. It all work out, everybody was happy.. 
Morning rush hour was crazy..

Had calls for new contracts because other guys dropped the ball

Radio was doggin the weather men all morning

Long Day, Just got home at 5:30


----------



## procuts0103

How do you drop the ball it's winter... your ready or not! Wish it fricken snow here. Calling for 2 plus inches here in bula. Looked outside and nothing..... it's gonna be a long winter


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1680279 said:


> WTF... went out at 2am to salt ended with 2", big contracts called for a push, wasn't ready at all..
> 
> . Tons of walks, push all but one condo community.. It all work out, everybody was happy..
> Morning rush hour was crazy..
> 
> Had calls for new contracts because other guys dropped the ball
> 
> Radio was doggin the weather men all morning
> 
> Long Day, Just got home at 5:30


We got home about the same time. Very crazy this morning. Oh well timing is everything. This event was bad timing. LOL


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Anyone seen anything more for this weekend. Toledo weather guys saying this looks like it could be big? There saying 8 - 10inches already!


----------



## Young Pup

SNOMACHINE;1680389 said:


> Anyone seen anything more for this weekend. Toledo weather guys saying this looks like it could be big? There saying 8 - 10inches already!


I have not looked at any models today. Probably won't look tonight. But I saw what was posted earlier. Still to early to tell the track but the way this year has started out nothing is going to surprise me anymore.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1680279 said:


> WTF... went out at 2am to salt ended with 2", big contracts called for a push, wasn't ready at all..
> 
> . Tons of walks, push all but one condo community.. It all work out, everybody was happy..
> Morning rush hour was crazy..
> 
> Had calls for new contracts because other guys dropped the ball
> 
> Radio was doggin the weather men all morning
> 
> Long Day, Just got home at 5:30


Very poor timing on this one for sure. Did about the same here...went out at 3 to salt.....that didnt last long. Had to call everyone in and make due. Overall it was a good event.

I will say I am gonna have to figure something better for our walks. Just have too many SF to maintain over too many sites.

These late morning storms suck


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1680431 said:


> I have not looked at any models today. Probably won't look tonight. But I saw what was posted earlier. Still to early to tell the track but the way this year has started out nothing is going to surprise me anymore.


So I told myself, I was not going to look at the 0z runs tonight. I lied to myself


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the 12z nam output for snowfall:


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the gfs for the same time as the nam:


----------



## Young Pup

then the gfs out to hour 120:


----------



## NickT

This thread is on the cutting edge of weather forecasting , JP you r the man, I always check here first


----------



## Flawless440

Accuweather says 2-4" Friday into Saturday

Skid loader down today, can't load salt, having a 40 tons of bulk salt coming in the morning.. Dirt keeps getting in the fuel, been a on going issue for years. We have had to cut a hole in the fuel tank to clean it out many times then use a plastic welder to patch it back up.. Told wife need a new loader for a back up, she wasn't trying to hear it. Guess i'll rent one till its fixed.


----------



## BruceK

After we get rested up from this coming weekend there may be a little clipper system next Wednesday. (from the CMC)


----------



## jk4718

I'm not holding out much hope for the 2-4" on Saturday, but it would be nice to get 3 pushes in before Christmas. I'm really curious how the rest of the season will go.


----------



## BruceK

One Indiana forecaster is suggesting a Christmas storm may be brewing.


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1681313 said:


> I'm not holding out much hope for the 2-4" on Saturday, but it would be nice to get 3 pushes in before Christmas. I'm really curious how the rest of the season will go.


We are pushin Saturday, pushin Wednesday, Pushin Christmas, Worst winter in 100 years.. Everybody needs to go and by back up trucks and equipment..


----------



## wnwniner

Flawless440;1681377 said:


> We are pushin Saturday, pushin Wednesday, Pushin Christmas, Worst winter in 100 years.. Everybody needs to go and by back up trucks and equipment..


From KYWeatherCenter.com-"One way you know winter means business… every time there is even a small chance for winter weather… it happens. Folks who continue to forecast a big change to warmth need to take a step back and look at what's happened and continues to happen. Can we get a few warm days from time to time? Sure… but this is not a pattern that will feature anything more than that."

Sounds like the last few weeks may be a snapshot of the next 2 months.


----------



## underESTIMATED

NickT;1681119 said:


> This thread is on the cutting edge of weather forecasting , JP you r the man, I always check here first


+1 for sure! :waving: :waving:


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1681264 said:


> Accuweather says 2-4" Friday into Saturday
> 
> Skid loader down today, can't load salt, having a 40 tons of bulk salt coming in the morning.. Dirt keeps getting in the fuel, been a on going issue for years. We have had to cut a hole in the fuel tank to clean it out many times then use a plastic welder to patch it back up.. Told wife need a new loader for a back up, she wasn't trying to hear it. Guess i'll rent one till its fixed.


No better luck here, man. Went to start the truck Monday morning, wouldn't do anything by crank. Finally decided to give up and startstart switching equipment to another truck. Got the spreader switched by morning. Had to call in some back up guys to get everything done. Hopefully finish getting the plow switched tomorrow. Long, stressful week for me, but I sure went complain about all the snow!


----------



## BruceK

Stopped at the local Speedway for coffee yesterday morning and said loud enough for eveyone getting coffee to hear "I just heard on the radio to expect 14 more weeks like this one". They all groaned.


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1681377 said:


> We are pushin Saturday, pushin Wednesday, Pushin Christmas, Worst winter in 100 years.. Everybody needs to go and by back up trucks and equipment..


That's my problem. My truck is scheduled to get 4 grand worth of exhaust, head and body work done, but I have no idea when I can afford to send it into the shop for a week. I had two bolts break on the manifold. I am half tempted to weld the damn thing to the block and let her go for the rest of the winter. If your "worst winter in 100 years" happens I'll burn the thing in April and buy a new one. haha

It's been a while since I've done a Christmas push (although I do remember wearing a santa hat on that run). The ice storm was right before Christmas, but that was horrible.


----------



## Young Pup

Been busy trying to get caught up on my paper work. But I stopped to look at these. The nam at hour 84


----------



## Young Pup

the gfs at hour 84


----------



## Young Pup

And I saw this posted on skyeye weather so here is the gfs at hour 96.


----------



## Young Pup

NickT;1681119 said:


> This thread is on the cutting edge of weather forecasting , JP you r the man, I always check here first





underESTIMATED;1681572 said:


> +1 for sure! :waving: :waving:


thank guys. going back to paperwork for a bit then bed. I can't believe I am this far behind.


----------



## Young Pup

Shoot we might all be buying new trucks if this pans out for the whole gfs run.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1681810 said:


> Shoot we might all be buying new trucks if this pans out for the whole gfs run.


I'm overdue for one. Quick burst of snow this evening here, covered my road and sidewalks. Gonna get back up in a few hours and see if I'll get a salt run out of it. Then back to plow swapping... (anybody got any creative suggestions for separating a Meyer bracket from the hoop that's been in it for years?)


----------



## muffy189

cwby_ram;1681820 said:


> I'm overdue for one. Quick burst of snow this evening here, covered my road and sidewalks. Gonna get back up in a few hours and see if I'll get a salt run out of it. Then back to plow swapping... (anybody got any creative suggestions for separating a Meyer bracket from the hoop that's been in it for years?)


Heat and lots of it. We had 1 we had to cut the bracket to get the hoop out


----------



## muffy189

Another salt run this morning. Easy money


----------



## Bossman 92

Got to salt a few places this morning but not many. On a side note I was luckey enough to get to use the porta potty at 4am with a temp reading of 8. Not something I would reccomend unless an absolute emergency.


----------



## cwby_ram

muffy189;1681842 said:


> Heat and lots of it. We had 1 we had to cut the bracket to get the hoop out


Gonna try it. No salt run for me, but back to working on the truck. Gonna attempt to straighten that hoop, or pull it off. It'll work as is, just looks kinda hillbilly.


----------



## muffy189

Bossman 92;1681990 said:


> Got to salt a few places this morning but not many. On a side note I was luckey enough to get to use the porta potty at 4am with a temp reading of 8. Not something I would reccomend unless an absolute emergency.


That's something I would never ever want to do lol


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1681990 said:


> Got to salt a few places this morning but not many. On a side note I was luckey enough to get to use the porta potty at 4am with a temp reading of 8. Not something I would reccomend unless an absolute emergency.


At least you didn't have to watch out for the dreaded blue splash. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1681990 said:


> Got to salt a few places this morning but not many. On a side note I was luckey enough to get to use the porta potty at 4am with a temp reading of 8. Not something I would reccomend unless an absolute emergency.


What a crappy way to start the day. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

oK the 12z nam is in:


----------



## jk4718

To better translate: 12z Nam:3-4", 12z GFS: 3-5"


----------



## [email protected]

So what's the forecast for Columbus for Friday and Saturday?


----------



## NickT

Bossman 92;1681990 said:


> Got to salt a few places this morning but not many. On a side note I was luckey enough to get to use the porta potty at 4am with a temp reading of 8. Not something I would reccomend unless an absolute emergency.


Boy that's a real crappy way to start the day!!! Bahahahah


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1682116 said:


> To better translate: 12z Nam:3-4", 12z GFS: 3-5"


thank you. I'm on the road to look ay a tr uck. I like the three to five call for us right now


----------



## Young Pup

damn its cold out here too


----------



## JohnRoscoe

3-5" sounds aggressive if temps are rising into high 30s throughout the day, but it's a lot harder for an amatuer to forecast temps than precip., so who knows.


----------



## jk4718

Chris Bradley just pinned us at 2-4" with totals dropping fast south of 70. He's using less than a 10:1 ratio (which would make it an inch or so higher). Either way this is another hard one for them with temps hovering near freezing and calculating the refrigerator effects of the current snow cover. Either way it looks like a safe bet that North of 70 better keep the blades on the trucks. Of course...this all could drift South and we get dumped on again. haha

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=ILN


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1682278 said:


> damn its cold out here too


You think?  I changed my plow motor, solenoid and all the power wires. Had a torpedo heater blowing on my the whole time. My knees stayed warm, but I'm still trying to warm up my ears and my toes.


----------



## jk4718

Nws- ...winter weather advisory in effect from 9 pm friday to 7 pm est
saturday...

The national weather service in wilmington has issued a winter
weather advisory for snow...which is in effect from 9 pm friday
to 7 pm est saturday.

* hazard types...snow.

* accumulations...snow accumulation of 4 to 6 inches is expected.

* timing...snow will develop friday evening and continue through
the night. The snow will continue through much of saturday
before tapering off early saturday evening.

* impacts...travel difficulties are expected due to reduced
visibilities and snow accumulations.


----------



## Mike S

2-4........................... So does that mean 6-9 or a dusting since they have not got one storm right!


----------



## NortheastSNO

All I want is one good snow storm, nothing major 3-5 inches in the AM then 2-3 inches in PM. Get two plows in.

Going to start the snow dance, worked last year.


----------



## Young Pup

told you guys three to five for us.still on the road at a rest stop at the moment so not surprised about the winter weather advisory out let's see how this plays out


----------



## jk4718

Mike S;1682360 said:


> 2-4........................... So does that mean 6-9 or a dusting since they have not got one storm right!


Probably both. Watch us get 4" then it turns to rain and washes it all off before we can finish plowing it. lol


----------



## Bossman 92

Definately not the way I wanted to start the day off. lol

Well picked up another 2 skids of sidewalk ice melt and bought another toro snow blower. Hopefully now my walk guys can pick up the pace a little.

I guess I got 1 of the last 2 stroke snow blower toro made. A 221QR Seems like a powerful unit.


----------



## KevinClark

Does anyone know of a good salt vendor in the Youngstown area?


----------



## unit28

looking at GFS around the 18th to 22nd....hmmmm


----------



## BruceK

The last NWS update has removed all mention of rain from the weekend forecast. Bodes well for higher snow totals. They should be predicting amounts this evening. The NAM is still showing 6-8 for our area. That might be a little optimistic. I expect NWS will put us in a 3-6 range.


----------



## Flawless440

Spent all day working on our loader, we fixed it and was able to load 40 ton salt in the container.. 
It was a cold one, shop couldn't get above 40 degrees.. 
I guess we ready, see what happens..


----------



## muffy189

KevinClark;1682422 said:


> Does anyone know of a good salt vendor in the Youngstown area?


Kevin I go to millstone on 46 between Columbiana and canfield


----------



## KevinClark

muffy189;1682679 said:


> Kevin I go to millstone on 46 between Columbiana and canfield


How's there prices?


----------



## muffy189

KevinClark;1682769 said:


> How's there prices?


Not too bad pretty much average for a pallet


----------



## Young Pup

JohnRoscoe;1682281 said:


> 3-5" sounds aggressive if temps are rising into high 30s throughout the day, but it's a lot harder for an amatuer to forecast temps than precip., so who knows.


Yep, I am an amateur that is for sure. But I do look at the temp models too. Now I don't completely understand the upper air dynamics just yet, but I understand enough to "guess" on snowfall amounts.


----------



## Young Pup

After looking over last nights runs, I will lower to 2 to 4 for central ohio. Higher amounts to the north. Subject to check with today;s runs. I am heading out town again. I think, don't want to cut myself short setting up the truck later.  So hopefully the noon runs will shed more light on this storm.


----------



## BruceK

Looks like all of Ohio except for the most southern counties will got a little work this weekend. Yes even the dry slot in Toledo should be hooking up. Everyone be careful out there especially during the shopping madness during the day on Saturday.


----------



## KevinClark

This should be a load of fun with all the idiot shoppers! Only 2 shopping weekends till Christmas lmao.


----------



## alsam116

cincy local weather stations saying 1-2 but not all accumulating then switch to rain lunch time tomorrow well see they were wrong when they said 1 inch tues we ended up with 3 so we shall c


----------



## jk4718




----------



## kc2006

KevinClark;1682422 said:


> Does anyone know of a good salt vendor in the Youngstown area?


Bulk or bag? Lesco in austintown used to be about the cheapest on bag. M&m in youngstown has clean dry bulk and is about $115 a ton.


----------



## [email protected]

Bout to head out to pre salt here in a bit. Just got done prepping the trucks. Be safe out there tonight and tomorrow guys


----------



## jk4718

OUCH...the 18z NAM just knocked Columbus down to 1-2"


----------



## magneto259

Boooooooooo!


----------



## muffy189

Salt loaded plow hooked up let it snow


----------



## Young Pup

Finally got my truck set back up from driving around northern Ohio the past two days at 10:45 tonight. Ordered some food and then. 

Just sitting down to eat some dinner.As soon as I got home with my pizza, it started to snow. lol Been a long day of driving and finally got myself another truck.  Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow.


----------



## KevinClark

JP hope you have a safe and good event! Ours starts at 6-7am


----------



## KevinClark

Everyone else have a safe and good event!!!


----------



## [email protected]

JP what's the word for us in Columbus? I've heard 1-2" tonight and 1-2" tomorrow?


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1684041 said:


> JP what's the word for us in Columbus? I've heard 1-2" tonight and 1-2" tomorrow?


Just now looking at the models. Snowing pretty hard right now here in Grandview. I will be right back.


----------



## Young Pup

KevinClark;1684036 said:


> JP hope you have a safe and good event! Ours starts at 6-7am


Thanks Kevin, now that my belly is full I will be ready. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Taking a blend of these two models, I can the 2 to 4 they are calling for here in Columbus. I won't be surprised if we see more though in the general area.


----------



## Young Pup

Time for a nap now as I am mentally and physically drained at the moment. Everyone be safe out there and keep the shiny side up and rubber on the ground. :redbounce :yow!:


----------



## Flawless440

Heading out... Be safe... Weekend, no Rush hour..

JP- What truck did you buy? Someone drive up with you to bring it home?

Looks like lots of snow out here on the east side


----------



## magneto259

There is not much in Heath.


----------



## underESTIMATED

sh1t here either @ Akron/Canton Airport. 

Could salt, but nothing worth starting the truck over.


----------



## born2farm

Well we had about a half inch in the ground when I rolled out at 330. Over an inch or more now and it's coming down hard


----------



## Flawless440

maybe 1 inch out here. It has all switch to rain now 5:30 a.m.


----------



## magneto259

I couldn't help it. I checked on a couple of my lots and they are mostly water. lol If it picks up here I'll throw some salt down before they open. The spots where there was some snow was slicker than snot on a doorknob.


----------



## magneto259

Well i guess i'll go back to bed then. The rain will hit me next.


----------



## jk4718

Had 2" in Hilliard of really fluffy stuff. The salt knocked that down. I shoveled my driveway at 2:30 and it stopped snowing right after that. It's finally picking back up and is still snow here...for now.


----------



## procuts0103

Anybody give me a report from Youngstown? Thanks


----------



## KevinClark

Howland..... wet roads and no accumulations. Said around 9-10am. I will try to keep u updated if u would like.


----------



## NickT

Barley snowing in canton .... Looks like this storm will Peter out too .... Rain by afternoon. Bull Shiz


----------



## Young Pup

Took a 3 hour nap. Looking out the window, I think we have "snain" mix here.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1684146 said:


> Heading out... Be safe... Weekend, no Rush hour..
> 
> JP- What truck did you buy? Someone drive up with you to bring it home?
> 
> Looks like lots of snow out here on the east side


2005 Chevrolet Silverado 2500 hd with ONLY 25,000 miles. A couple in their 50's had it. He recently passed away. They barely used it. Clean inside and out. A couple of scratches and a small crease on the drivers side. But this is in awesome shape.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1684367 said:


> 2005 Chevrolet Silverado 2500 hd with ONLY 25,000 miles. A couple in their 50's had it. He recently passed away. They barely used it. Clean inside and out. A couple of scratches and a small crease on the drivers side. But this is in awesome shape.


Nice find! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Bossman 92

Anybody out working? Just finished a salt run here. Well a partial salt run anyway.


----------



## [email protected]

All lots pushed today and it's all rain now. We'll wait till midnight or so to go cleanup the mess and salt if we get a freeze.


----------



## racer47

nothing but rain here ,didn't even get a salt run in .


----------



## Flawless440

Our Dublin/Hilliard route we pushed.. We were salting but we have a retail store and manager wanted pushed because of shoppers.. Then our 2" trigger condo's called and wanted pushed.. Did some express plows in bexley and the rest got salted.. Still have a crew out salting the rest of the walks in the rain.. I figured we started them should finish them..

Good event home by 10 made some decent coin..

New bulk spreader is bad as_


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a picture thread of the new truck. I just snapped these a little bit ago.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=151005


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1684532 said:


> Here is a picture thread of the new truck. I just snapped these a little bit ago.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=151005


Brave man parking next to that tree.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1684540 said:


> Brave man parking next to that tree.


LMAO Don't worry, if we get any kind of winds that will be going up the street and around the corner.


----------



## KevinClark

Youngstown warren area is getting hit hard and fast.


----------



## rblake

Pushed a few north of Dayton, salted down south of town, letting the rest sit until tomorrow. I guess it could be worse. Not bad for the 14th of December.


----------



## cwby_ram

Just did the couple places that were open today. Kinda rain/snow here at the moment. I'll go check on everything late this evening and see how it looks. Just got in from shoveling my walks and, boy, did that stuff get heavy!


----------



## 496 BB

Did you guys hear that???? No??? It was the forecast BUSTING again. Still plowed but again it was still waaaaay off.


----------



## jk4718

I'm not sure what forecast you saw but it was correct at 2-4". They were very clear that south of 70 could see mostly rain. I hit 3" in Hilliard. I didn't get to plow, but that was due to the timing.


----------



## procuts0103

Wow just got home..... still gotta go clean everything again. Bula got pounded. Pushed 3 times today. I love winter in early DEC. I hope we continue this thru march... let it snow!!


----------



## BruceK

We had 2-3". Turned to slush. Plowed off slosh before last nights refreeze until 9pm. Checked a few lots just now. Freezing drizzle happening right now. Heading back out to salt several churches.

Dayton airport officially at 3.2" for yesterday's snowfall.


----------



## magneto259

Yesterday was kind of a bust around here. Got a couple of saltings in though and done a few this morning.


----------



## Young Pup

At the airport they officially got 1.9 inches of snow. For the year we are 15.5 inches of snow. Were they all plowable? NO. Did some us get to salt? YES When someone puts out a forecast of how many inches of snow will fall it doesn't mean that it will all stick to the pavement just for us so we can plow or salt. 

Yesterday was a bust in some respects but I still got some work in. So I won't complain. It is mother nature she is in complete control and whatever happens, will happen.


----------



## NickT

Plowed for 9 hours here .... Took a long time to do the lots the snow was spreading out as you would plow it


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1685282 said:


> At the airport they officially got 1.9 inches of snow. For the year we are 15.5 inches of snow. Were they all plowable? NO. Did some us get to salt? YES When someone puts out a forecast of how many inches of snow will fall it doesn't mean that it will all stick to the pavement just for us so we can plow or salt.
> 
> Yesterday was a bust in some respects but I still got some work in. So I won't complain. It is mother nature she is in complete control and whatever happens, will happen.


I'm one of the guys on the plow only side. We don't do maintenance and I don't have the time in the fall to try to sell salt. I was a little bummed that I didn't get to plow this last one, but I am definitely not complaining. I have plowed twice so far this year and that's better than last years first plowing on the 18th. The models are silent between now and Christmas, but this has still been a great start to the season. I only budget a small amount of revenue on snow removal and I'm already at 41% of that. I normally don't even count on plowing before Christmas anyways. Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1685433 said:


> I'm one of the guys on the plow only side. We don't do maintenance and I don't have the time in the fall to try to sell salt. I was a little bummed that I didn't get to plow this last one, but I am definitely not complaining. I have plowed twice so far this year and that's better than last years first plowing on the 18th. The models are silent between now and Christmas, but this has still been a great start to the season. I only budget a small amount of revenue on snow removal and I'm already at 41% of that. I normally don't even count on plowing before Christmas anyways. Thumbs Up


I agree all of this work is a bonus to me. With the bad weather in November and not getting all the final cleanups down, I will take this. 

there could be a salt run on Monday and Tuesday. Models are showing some light snow. Heck the radar looks interesting as well.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1685454 said:


> I agree all of this work is a bonus to me. With the bad weather in November and not getting all the final cleanups down, I will take this.
> 
> there could be a salt run on Monday and Tuesday. Models are showing some light snow. Heck the radar looks interesting as well.
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


The end of the season was horrible and came early. I still have a pair of clean ups and a patio that I couldn't squeeze into 2013. My money is on a strong January thaw this year and I can do them then, if not then I'll be making snow money...it's a win/win.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1685462 said:


> The end of the season was horrible and came early. I still have a pair of clean ups and a patio that I couldn't squeeze into 2013. My money is on a strong January thaw this year and I can do them then, if not then I'll be making snow money...it's a win/win.


'
heck I was hoping for thaw so I an finish putting up the outside decorations. But no, I am going out to do that now. LOL Just minor stuff but it is cold out there. My face is freezing that is why I am in here now.


----------



## muffy189

Any know where a good myers lower bracket for a 03 dodge 2500 hoop style


----------



## Maclawnco

It snowed? Didn't notice. Lol

Double plow double salt. Pleased with that.


----------



## NickT

Young Pup;1685471 said:


> '
> heck I was hoping for thaw so I an finish putting up the outside decorations. But no, I am going out to do that now. LOL Just minor stuff but it is cold out there. My face is freezing that is why I am in here now.


Sack up cupcake!!! Lol


----------



## Young Pup

NickT;1685574 said:


> Sack up cupcake!!! Lol


that is mr. cupcake to you. LOL All done outside. Go get a skid of salt later and I will be ready for the next salting.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1685548 said:


> Any know where a good myers lower bracket for a 03 dodge 2500 hoop style


No luck on craigslist?


----------



## jk4718

Ohio Valley Forecasting Center
Liked · 54 minutes ago

#European #OhioValley #SnOMG #Christmas

I am going to post a map for the next 10 days on the European 12Z run this afternoon. Please note, this is not a forecast, and things will change some more; however, this look I believe is much more believable then the chatter of 50s and rain or warming for a long period of time you may have heard. Am I confident with one foot or more of snow between now and Christmas, absolutely not, but am I positive that colder air establishes itself again in the region by next weekend and the threat of storm systems with snow threats, yes.

So here is the map of snowfall through Christmas morning courtesy of Weatherbell....


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1685616 said:


> No luck on craigslist?


No not yet


----------



## Flawless440

Its all work to me.. Think i have been out 5 or 6 times..
Have major clean ups that still needs done..
Have a 45 working days tree job that we started and need to get back on it.
In the middle of re-habbing a house that i'm trying to flip.

But yet i'm broke cause people cant pay their bills on time, always rich on paper...


----------



## 496 BB

Yea dont count snow out just yet before Christmas. SOMETHING is gonna happen next weekend for sure. Whether it be all rain or ice or snow remains to be seen. Ive never seen colors like these on the models this far out. Crazy. BUT then again its Ohio and anything can and will change up to an hour beforehand. AND the forecast will be WRONG as usual. I know forecasting is hard and I dont do it but damn you go to school for this for how long and still cant ever come close?

Last storm totals were 4-6" 12 hours prior. Only AFTER it started snowing did NWS redo it to 2-4 and then barley got that. I dont get how they are always wrong and still have a job. If Im wrong all the time I dont have a job. I dont plow for the money. I do it for fun albeit I do get paid for it but its not the reason I do it. But when Im trying to schedule my other business's around it and its wrong it irritates me.


----------



## Pushin4U

Chris Bradley from 10TV just posted this, I know its a way away but, hes talking like 10+ inches towards Christmas Time! Merry Christmas to us!:redbounce


----------



## jk4718

Chris Bradley
If you are dreaming of a White Christmas... here's a welcome surprise for you from the Euro Model. Yes... the snow on the ground right now will melt later this week as highs climb into the upper 40s and lower 50s.

But the ECMWF is picking up on a new snowstorm that could bring fresh snow for Santa! This would hit the area a week from now and into the Monday before Christmas. Certainly this is a ways off... but always fun to look into the future!


----------



## jk4718

Oh boy, the gfs now shows it. I feel a little Christmas tingle. lol


----------



## Flawless440

Oh great be out pushin by myself, nobody will come to work


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1686010 said:


> Oh great be out pushin by myself, nobody will come to work


I know the feeling. I have 3 drivers for one truck and it's still like pulling teeth. Nobody has a work ethic anymore.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1686010 said:


> Oh great be out pushin by myself, nobody will come to work


LOL Thats the first thing that came to my mind. I have 1 guy who wont show but my others will. Thinking of $hitt canning him anyways..


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1686015 said:


> I know the feeling. I have 3 drivers for one truck and it's still like pulling teeth. Nobody has a work ethic anymore.


Nobody has a work ethic is right. Everyone wants a check but nobody wants to earn it. Even at $20 - $25 an hour I cant get guys who are worth a damn.


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1686048 said:


> Nobody has a work ethic is right. Everyone wants a check but nobody wants to earn it. Even at $20 - $25 an hour I cant get guys who are worth a damn.


Hell, 13 years ago I made $15 an hour to plow and I worked every minute I could. I would go 30+ hours straight without complaining. Now I get guys wanting to go home after 8 hours. My Dad always says "Make it while you can".


----------



## KevinClark

We still have 4 clean ups to do and a few salts to do yet tonight. Got some good work out of this storm. I'm praying for snow between now and Christmas to add a little more to the December invoices and close out 2013. 2014 here we come!!!!


----------



## Maclawnco

KevinClark;1686066 said:


> We still have 4 clean ups to do and a few salts to do yet tonight. Got some good work out of this storm. I'm praying for snow between now and Christmas to add a little more to the December invoices and close out 2013. 2014 here we come!!!!


I told my wife, if we plow again in December I'm calling all our contracts and saying we are done for the winter. I budgeted 6 figures for winter and a few more salts and a plow or two Will get our target met in December alone.


----------



## Flawless440

WTF.. woke up to take kids to the bus, and the roads are covered with snow.. radar shows snow...
News said nothing accumulating.. 
Man this sucks, what is everyone else doing????


----------



## magneto259

Thats what I thought. I might be stuck in my day job til this afternoon hopefully it dont get too bad. At least its a dry powder.


----------



## born2farm

We were out about 130 cleaning up the stuff that wasn't open this weekend. About 330 it started putting down the snow here. We have about an inch of slop now.


----------



## Bossman 92

I went out at 330 to spot salt a few places. It didnt start snowing here till close to 530. I dont mind it if I know its coming and I can prepare but this surprise crap sucks.


----------



## golfcar

Anybody in Marion looking for some more lots [plow and salt]? It is a small apartment complex lot only no shoveling. PM if interested Thanks


----------



## muffy189

Locals are saying nothing but rain for this weekend. Sure hope that changes


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1685454 said:


> I agree all of this work is a bonus to me. With the bad weather in November and not getting all the final cleanups down, I will take this.
> 
> there could be a salt run on Monday and Tuesday. Models are showing some light snow. Heck the radar looks interesting as well.
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx





Flawless440;1686365 said:


> WTF.. woke up to take kids to the bus, and the roads are covered with snow.. radar shows snow...
> News said nothing accumulating..
> Man this sucks, what is everyone else doing????





Bossman 92;1686666 said:


> I went out at 330 to spot salt a few places. It didnt start snowing here till close to 530. I dont mind it if I know its coming and I can prepare but this surprise crap sucks.


Surprise??? Look at my post from yesterday about a possible salt run. So there is no surprise for tomorrow, be ready to work.  Time for a nap, been running around all day after working this morning.


----------



## jk4718

Well yesterday afternoon this was right on top of us, then it went waaaay west of us. Now it's creeping back towards us. This is a long shot, but it's enough for me to keep my truck out of the exhaust shop.


----------



## k&j Landscaping

its going to be rain for xmas week. Awaiting arrival of clipper snow up north tonight for salting. Locals calling for an inch. I see less. Very light blues on the radar=very light snow.


----------



## BruceK

About 2" here. Pushed and/or salted my zero tolerance lots Started at 7 finished by 4. Going back out at 3 to do a big church lot for a morning funeral. I want more sleep than this. I hope we don't get another dusting tonight.


----------



## Flawless440

Another salt run 2 am to 6 am just in time to get kids up and out the door.. Then some sleep. going on a 1 hour nap..


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1687650 said:


> Another salt run 2 am to 6 am just in time to get kids up and out the door.. Then some sleep. going on a 1 hour nap..


We got to push a couple low triggers. Plenty of salting. I just got back in, time for me to take a nap too.


----------



## Karma1

Flawless440;1686010 said:


> Oh great be out pushin by myself, nobody will come to work


If you ever need help pushing snow hit me up,once I push my Kroger lot
I'm looking for more.


----------



## muffy189

How's the models looking for the weekend?


----------



## KevinClark

muffy189;1687993 said:


> How's the models looking for the weekend?


From what I'm hearing 50's and rain..... hope it changes but don't think so. Happy holidays.


----------



## muffy189

KevinClark;1688041 said:


> From what I'm hearing 50's and rain..... hope it changes but don't think so. Happy holidays.


Yeah that's what all the locals are saying I hope it's wrong


----------



## KevinClark

muffy189;1688047 said:


> Yeah that's what all the locals are saying I hope it's wrong


You and us both! Were done with the warm and rain!


----------



## Bossman 92

So has anyone gotten any snow out of this small clipper? Been up since yesterday at 3am and ready for bed. Just don't want to hit the hay if we got to go out and salt again. Been a good couple days with a full salt yesterday and a full push and salt this morning. On track for a great winter...hopefully we can keep it up. xysport


----------



## buckhigh

Bossman 92;1688312 said:


> So has anyone gotten any snow out of this small clipper? Been up since yesterday at 3am and ready for bed. Just don't want to hit the hay if we got to go out and salt again. Been a good couple days with a full salt yesterday and a full push and salt this morning. On track for a great winter...hopefully we can keep it up. xysport


Just a dusting in the Westpark area. Tanchak is only calling for .7" for the westside of Cleveland. 2-4" for eastern counties. Was hoping to get another push out of this, but don't mind the weekend thaw. Would love to get back to blowing some leaves.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

We had about 2 inches total last night & today! Half salt runs. Half got plowed. Me & my guys had 4 hrs of sleep since 5am Saturday morning. We finished up about 2 this afternoon. Need a couple days to recoup. But best storm we've had in almost 3 years. Burned through 420 gallon of diesel fuel, 130 ton of salt, 3.5 pallets of calcium. And only lost 1 blower out of it! Lol through the rod rite out the side of the motor! Hope all went well for everyone!


----------



## R75419

SNOMACHINE;1688353 said:


> We had about 2 inches total last night & today! Half salt runs. Half got plowed. Me & my guys had 4 hrs of sleep since 5am Saturday morning. We finished up about 2 this afternoon. Need a couple days to recoup. But best storm we've had in almost 3 years. Burned through 420 gallon of diesel fuel, 130 ton of salt, 3.5 pallets of calcium. And only lost 1 blower out of it! Lol through the rod rite out the side of the motor! Hope all went well for everyone!


I finally got a chance to sit down this evening and see what was going on here. Good start to the season for us! About 9 inches since Sat. Our 19 year old sidewalk laborer asked me if he would be home for lunch when we left Sat morn at 4:30. I got him to his house Sun morn at 4! Talk about baptism by fire....


----------



## BruceK

Looks like we are off through Christmas. Time to finish up the shopping.  A record December for most of us and it may not be over. Merry Christmas.


----------



## NickT

BruceK;1688521 said:


> Looks like we are off through Christmas. Time to finish up the shopping.  A record December for most of us and it may not be over. Merry Christmas.


Where the heck is trotwood ,
Bruce?


----------



## jk4718

Trotwood is nw of Dayton. They have really gotten the shaft the last few winters. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Well hopefully, I can get the gutters cleaned on the back of the house for the last time in the next day or so. Seems we will be wet with rain.


----------



## BruceK

NickT;1688653 said:


> Where the heck is trotwood ,
> Bruce?


Nick, We actually border Dayton's west side. Customers in both. We need a big year to make up for the last two.

Bruce


----------



## procuts0103

55 on Sunday.... if that ain't a kick in the dick! Wtf happened to white xmax ?


----------



## BruceK

NWS Dayton just added snow to the forecast for Christmas night. I wonder if this is a wishcast or if it might actually be something.


----------



## procuts0103

60 now on Sunday... This is BS. This winter has been a great start and Ive already made more money than I did for half of last season. Lets keep it going, hope this is just a pattern reload and we get hammered after this crap warmth. Its winter, Im expecting cold for the next 3 months. Some guys on here were talking about blowing leaves next week? Are you high??? 

M


----------



## buckhigh

procuts0103;1690816 said:


> 60 now on Sunday... This is BS. This winter has been a great start and Ive already made more money than I did for half of last season. Lets keep it going, hope this is just a pattern reload and we get hammered after this crap warmth. Its winter, Im expecting cold for the next 3 months. Some guys on here were talking about blowing leaves next week? Are you high???
> 
> M


Waiting on the snow to melt and I'm back to blowing leaves. I still have 4-5 leaf cleanups that need to get done. And they don't want to wait till Spring...puff puff give!


----------



## procuts0103

Money's money... I guess payup


----------



## NickT

Puff puff pass..... What's this Christmas snow you speak of Bruce ? The wooly bear I found this year only had 1 stripe up by his head .... This means snow only in the beginning of winter and that's it....... Then I accidently stepped on it Lol


----------



## Kwise

Mother nature is just melting off the piles to make room for more.


----------



## procuts0103

I hope so... we sure could use a good winter


----------



## BruceK

NickT;1691007 said:


> Puff puff pass..... What's this Christmas snow you speak of Bruce ? The wooly bear I found this year only had 1 stripe up by his head .... This means snow only in the beginning of winter and that's it....... Then I accidently stepped on it Lol


I thought the wooly's were extinct.

Our NWS forecast is still mentioning snow Christmas night:



> Christmas Day Partly sunny, with a high near 38.
> Wednesday Night A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. Chance of precipitation is 30%.
> Thursday A chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 34. Chance of precipitation is 30%.


But the midday GFS model shows it all staying in Canada. I have not looked at the other models. Also GFS temp predictions are suggesting a significant cold wave after the first. I hope that doesn't last all January but it is possible.


----------



## Bossman 92

I heard the same thing. After the first of the year we go back into the freezer. I am actually enjoying this breif mild spell. Gives us a chance to wash and cleanout trucks without freezing balls. A few minor repairs then back at it. Got another load of salt coming Monday morning.


----------



## procuts0103

Why don't you want cold for January? Last I checked we plow snow in January and we need cold! I hope its freezing till April. This has been a great start to winter....

On a side note. Everyone here that gets salt from arms and Morton. Is it blue in color or that **** brown white crap they been trying to pass on to us?? We must have an old pile here cause its been white crap salt as of late!


----------



## BruceK

Pro don't get me wrong, I want below freezing and snow as much as you do. I don't want an extended period of single digits or lower which is what they are suggesting.


----------



## born2farm

I just want it to be cold enough to snow. None of this single digit crap


----------



## Bossman 92

Yup, warm it up to reload the pattern and let's do it again. Single digits suck and salt doesn't work as well. Give me 28-32 all day long


----------



## procuts0103

I understand and agree with you. I think we are in for a good season! Any info on Monday snow. Fox 8 said maybe enough to whiten things back up......


----------



## Flawless440

Little breaks are good, give customers a chance to pay invoices... 
I got a line on 3 new big contracts that are up Jan 1st... Got my fingers crossed


----------



## born2farm

Its flat out pouring here. This would be some serious snow. Whats up with these weekend storms? The last three weeks we have been getting the storms move in late Fridays and expand over the weekend.


----------



## procuts0103

Sure does stink watching money go down the drain. This rain would have been some good plowing. Ohwell next time......


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1691946 said:


> Its flat out pouring here. This would be some serious snow. Whats up with these weekend storms? The last three weeks we have been getting the storms move in late Fridays and expand over the weekend.


Much rather have them on the weekends myself. Less stressful to get them done before everyone opens in the mornings.


----------



## procuts0103

Possible lake effect on Monday thru Tuesday..... so they say.


----------



## Young Pup

Did everyone float away with the rain that we got? At least we have spots to stack snow again.


----------



## BruceK

Still a few remnants of snow piles on two of my lots. Probably where I piled all the slush that eventually froze hard.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1694103 said:


> Did everyone float away with the rain that we got? At least we have spots to stack snow again.


Didn't float away but I did have a little stream running thru the basement, it did allow me to get my new mount put on the truck. Now let it snow


----------



## procuts0103

Snow back in the forecast for tonight! Might have a chancea at a white Xmas!


----------



## Flawless440

I seen that as well.... Whats its looking like JP???


----------



## Flawless440

Anybody got a driver/helper laid off?? Can offer a few days a week while not snowing... Weird i can find help in the winter.... Everybody is a crack head or what ever these people are doing now a day..


----------



## Young Pup

I am just thinking some light snow/flurries myself. Some models show it, some don't.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

The Morton I get is blue and it sucks. Doesn't throw worth a crap. Prefer the Cargill nice and dry.


----------



## procuts0103

Really? The blye is awesome for me! I can't stand the white.... I called Cargill and they won't sell me any.


----------



## 496 BB

Id rather have 20* and snow. Then its not that heavy concrete crap that always seems to bend the damn plow mounts back. Sick of wet snow. It sucks all around.

Im not complaining one bit about it not snowing for a couple weeks. Need a break to chill out anyways.


----------



## BowTieDmax

procuts0103;1694807 said:


> Really? The blye is awesome for me! I can't stand the white.... I called Cargill and they won't sell me any.


Blue works great. The white grey crap is from the penny dock


----------



## procuts0103

Penny has a new blue fresh pile down there. Buddy of mine sent me pics of it this fall while on his boat. Wonder when they'll dig into that?


----------



## Flawless440

What do you guys pay per ton delivered??
I have been dealing with Midwest paying $69.50 Delivered. Also got a semi load 18 pallets of sidewalk salt from them.
Been real happy with product, price and service.. I think they are out of Indiana, first season with them


----------



## procuts0103

Im 65.60 per ton delivered but mine as well be 100, when you get **** product. Im not happy at all. I called and complained talked to the head guy and still got no where. I got good blue stuff first load and everything after that has been crap. Im only doing 200 ton a season but come on, Im the customer here make it right!

Im thinking about going with North American Salt. Got a load off a buddy last week, yeah its white but its pure white! Bright white to be exact. Clean and dry so far really happy with it.... Well see.

M


----------



## Flawless440

procuts0103;1695077 said:


> Im 65.60 per ton delivered but mine as well be 100, when you get **** product. Im not happy at all. I called and complained talked to the head guy and still got no where. I got good blue stuff first load and everything after that has been crap. Im only doing 200 ton a season but come on, Im the customer here make it right!
> 
> Im thinking about going with North American Salt. Got a load off a buddy last week, yeah its white but its pure white! Bright white to be exact. Clean and dry so far really happy with it.... Well see.
> 
> M


Thats what Midwest looks like Bright White and dry


----------



## BruceK

This just popped up on Facebook:

BARTENDER JOKE OF THE WEEK A blonde driving a car became lost in a snowstorm. She didn't panic however, because she remembered what her dad had once told her. "If you ever get stuck in a snowstorm, just wait for a snow plow to come by and follow it." Sure enough, pretty soon a snow plow came by, and she started to follow it. She followed the plow for about forty-five minutes. Finally the driver of the truck got out and asked her what she was doing. And she explained that her dad had told her if she ever got stuck in a snow storm, to follow a plow. The driver nodded and said, "Well, I'm done with the Wal-Mart parking lot, do you want to follow me over to Best Buy now?"


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, just finished wrapping the kids presents (so I didn't have to stay up this late tomorrow night), looked out the window and it looks like we may have a salt run here in a little bit. All hard surfaces are covered over up this way.


----------



## born2farm

Heading out to salt here! Nice coating every where


----------



## KevinClark

Were heading out to salt our few zeros


----------



## Flawless440

Not enough to do anything about here.. Surfaces are covered


----------



## Bossman 92

Another partial salt run here.


----------



## BruceK

All quiet here. Barely a dusting.


----------



## KevinClark

We were able to do full salts today. Slick under the minimal snow cover. But, busy locations with it being Christmas eve and leading into Christmas.


----------



## magneto259

Another sneaky snow event. Did some salt runs this morning as well.


----------



## Young Pup

Salted the places that were open here.


----------



## KevinClark

Anything on the horizon before the end of the year JP? And merry early Christmas


----------



## Flawless440

All melted off by noon... Saving Customers $$$


----------



## Flawless440

Marry Xmas Guys!!!

Saw Wisconsin got 3 Ft of snow, 100,000 with out power in the cold, 14 Died..
Not a way to bring in the Holiday...


----------



## magneto259

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## f250man

Merry christmas ohio


----------



## NickT

To all the ohio snow plowers Merry Christmas fellas!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KevinClark

Merry Christmas!!!!! To all of our snow plowing, plow site family..... cheers to all of us for a safe and good season.


----------



## cwby_ram

Merry Christmas, y'all!


----------



## Bossman 92

Merry Christmas guys. JP what do you think...any snow tonight?


----------



## Young Pup

For you guys up in northern Ohio. I would say that is a good bet. For us down here, I am not to positive yet.  Time for dinner. Check back later.


----------



## R75419

Merry CHRISTmas to all.... headed to bed soon for a 3:30am wake up call for a salt run!


----------



## [email protected]

Yea most likely no snow down here, maybe a partial salt run...which I'm ok with. MERRY CHRISTMAS fellas


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1696969 said:


> Yea most likely no snow down here, maybe a partial salt run...which I'm ok with. MERRY CHRISTMAS fellas


Yep, I think we are going to be safe down here. At least I hope, I have no salt on the truck. I would have to go load some up if I need it. lol


----------



## allseasons87

I hope so too. I'm 2.5 hours away in Ashtabula ohio. Just been watching radar, but should be in the clear.


----------



## allseasons87

Midnight would be my cut off to leave time to make it back in time


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1697066 said:


> I hope so too. I'm 2.5 hours away in Ashtabula ohio. Just been watching radar, but should be in the clear.


Did you have a White Christmas up there?


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1697070 said:


> Did you have a White Christmas up there?


Yeah I came up Christmas Eve evening and was just behind the storm. Few flurries today as well. May be 3-4" on the ground


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1697071 said:


> Yeah I came up Christmas Eve evening and was just behind the storm. Few flurries today as well. May be 3-4" on the ground


Sweet. Enjoy the snow as we are green down here.  Going out to do some leaves tomorrow.


----------



## allseasons87

Yeah were back to leaves Monday and a pretty good size landscape lighting install. You seeing that clipper coming into North Dakota right now? may be something to watch


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1697079 said:


> Yeah were back to leaves Monday and a pretty good size landscape lighting install. You seeing that clipper coming into North Dakota right now? may be something to watch


Oh yeah, I am eyeballing that. I think that will stay up in the state up north of us though.  We need to keep an eye on a southern system on Sunday. that may skirt us to the s/e. Any change in track we are in. Also a clipper comes in on Monday on tonights run of the gfs.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1697084 said:


> Oh yeah, I am eyeballing that. I think that will stay up in the state up north of us though.  We need to keep an eye on a southern system on Sunday. that may skirt us to the s/e. Any change in track we are in. Also a clipper comes in on Monday on tonights run of the gfs.


Cool! December has been a very productive month (for snow not cleanups lol)


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1697088 said:


> Cool! December has been a very productive month (for snow not cleanups lol)


I agree. Who would have thought we would be doing cleanups at the end of December. LOL Also, it is very strange seeing leaf trucks from the city of UA and Grandview still out running around.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1697091 said:


> I agree. Who would have thought we would be doing cleanups at the end of December. LOL Also, it is very strange seeing leaf trucks from the city of UA and Grandview still out running around.


Yeah I agree. I figured they would have taken their box's off and said see ya next year. That early consistent snow screwed up our cleanups. Only have 1 or 2 residentials and 2 apartment complexes to do. Then time for shop work and fix all the broken stuff!


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1697091 said:


> I agree. Who would have thought we would be doing cleanups at the end of December. LOL Also, it is very strange seeing leaf trucks from the city of UA and Grandview still out running around.


Haha no ****, they did one cleanup run early December and haven't had a chance to do another full one really. They were out when we had those 2 50-60* days a week or so ago.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1697095 said:


> Yeah I agree. I figured they would have taken their box's off and said see ya next year. That early consistent snow screwed up our cleanups. Only have 1 or 2 residentials and 2 apartment complexes to do. Then time for shop work and fix all the broken stuff!


I have about a dozen or so residentials left. Some I am waiting to see if the city will pick up their leaves. If not, I am going back to get them up. I am not putting my leaf box back on, I will just load them up on the trailer. I have some properties over on campus that need to be done too. He called thanksgiving week for me to do them. And we know what has happened since then. LOL

Well, off to bed. Enjoy your snow you have up there.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1697100 said:


> Haha no ****, they did one cleanup run early December and haven't had a chance to do another full one really. They were out when we had those 2 50-60* days a week or so ago.


I hear ya, they are having the same issues as us. fighting the weather to get their jobs done.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1697101 said:


> I have about a dozen or so residentials left. Some I am waiting to see if the city will pick up their leaves. If not, I am going back to get them up. I am not putting my leaf box back on, I will just load them up on the trailer. I have some properties over on campus that need to be done too. He called thanksgiving week for me to do them. And we know what has happened since then. LOL
> 
> Well, off to bed. Enjoy your snow you have Will do! I'm just glad I don't have to make the 2.5 hour trip back just for a quick salt run!


----------



## procuts0103

Leaves can sit! All 3 trucks are go for winter. Not switching back and forth just isn't worth it. Winter has been excellent so far! Way more money in snow than them pesky leaves... 

JP. Thanks for all your weather info! It's really helpful


----------



## born2farm

These kind of nights are the worst. They were calling for up to an inch so I set my alarm for 2:55am. Woke up...nothing. Set it for 3:55am...woke up to nothing again. Repeat this for every hour until 6:55 when I finally convinced myself nothing was going to happen and went to bed lol.


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1697276 said:


> These kind of nights are the worst. They were calling for up to an inch so I set my alarm for 2:55am. Woke up...nothing. Set it for 3:55am...woke up to nothing again. Repeat this for every hour until 6:55 when I finally convinced myself nothing was going to happen and went to bed lol.


Thats the worst part of it all


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1697158 said:


> Leaves can sit! All 3 trucks are go for winter. Not switching back and forth just isn't worth it. Winter has been excellent so far! Way more money in snow than them pesky leaves...
> 
> JP. Thanks for all your weather info! It's really helpful


Your welcome.


----------



## Young Pup

Stay tuned. This is going to be interesting. I am heading out to do some leaf work. They are calling for it so I may as well go do them. 

Looking at the 12z gfs and the s/e storm. Any more slowing of that storm and or sped up of the cold front we are in business. smile


----------



## muffy189

Well how's the upcoming week looking?


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1698391 said:


> Well how's the upcoming week looking?


Went bowling last night so I did not look at any models. Worked doing leaves today so I just peeked at the 12z gfs. Light snow Sunday night into Monday morning. I will look at tonights 0z run later on.

The bigger storm later in the week stays south at them moment, but we all see light snow. Looks like a lot of clippers heading our way.

Time for dinner. will check the runs later on.


----------



## Flawless440

Thanks for the update JP... Have crews out all weekend working on dam leaves... Hook up the dump trailers with the Vacs and roll out..


----------



## Young Pup

No problem. As of right now, I have 3 properties left for leaf removal. I should be done tomorrow (Saturday) I hope. lol I said screw the leaf loader. I did not want to set the truck up again in case we got snow.  

Looking like a light snow event sunday night into Monday am. maybe a salt run. More up n/e ohio it looks like. Looking towards around New year's day a storm that needs to be watched.


----------



## muffy189

Thanks for the update JP


----------



## BruceK

It is still a long way out but Thursday into Friday looks like a few inches statewide. This one bears watching.


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1698861 said:


> No problem. As of right now, I have 3 properties left for leaf removal. I should be done tomorrow (Saturday) I hope. lol I said screw the leaf loader. I did not want to set the truck up again in case we got snow.
> 
> Looking like a light snow event sunday night into Monday am. maybe a salt run. More up n/e ohio it looks like. Looking towards around New year's day a storm that needs to be watched.


I lied, I forgot about the ones on campus that I need to do. 4 more left to do leaves on. 

As for snow tonight, I think we will only see snow showers/flurries. Looking like most of the precip that we are seeing now will be gone by the time very cold air gets here.

Also, these stupid models are all over the place on these snow events. So much that the long range has changed so many times the past few days. We get cold, we get warm, we get cold, we get warm. Craziness at it's best. So if you local weather guys forecast seem to change every day you now know why.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1700299 said:


> I lied, I forgot about the ones on campus that I need to do. 4 more left to do leaves on.
> 
> As for snow tonight, I think we will only see snow showers/flurries. Looking like most of the precip that we are seeing now will be gone by the time very cold air gets here.
> 
> Also, these stupid models are all over the place on these snow events. So much that the long range has changed so many times the past few days. We get cold, we get warm, we get cold, we get warm. Craziness at it's best. So if you local weather guys forecast seem to change every day you now know why.


Thanks Jp. It does seem everything has changed back and forth a lot the last few days. Hopefully we can get winter back on track after the new year. What are your thoughts on the storm at the end of the week?


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1700319 said:


> Thanks Jp. It does seem everything has changed back and forth a lot the last few days. Hopefully we can get winter back on track after the new year. What are your thoughts on the storm at the end of the week?


Wednesday through early Friday morning looks like light snow on the noon runs. then once again we get a warm up next weekend followed by some more cold air and potential snow. Only out to hour 156 on the model run though.

Edit: Sunday looking like a bigger storm with rain changing to snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is Sunday at hour 183 which is on Sunday late night about 10pm.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1700359 said:


> Wednesday through early Friday morning looks like light snow on the noon runs. then once again we get a warm up next weekend followed by some more cold air and potential snow. Only out to hour 156 on the model run though.
> 
> Edit: Sunday looking like a bigger storm with rain changing to snow.


That's next Sunday?


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1700377 said:


> That's next Sunday?


Yes next Sunday on today's model run.


----------



## BruceK

YP that's a bit far out to get excited yet. As you mention temps have been fluctuating in the models and shifting that track 100 miles either way would net completely different results. I'm kinda liking our chances on Thursday, not a biggie but should be a push event.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1700445 said:


> YP that's a bit far out to get excited yet. As you mention temps have been fluctuating in the models and shifting that track 100 miles either way would net completely different results. I'm kinda liking our chances on Thursday, not a biggie but should be a push event.


I agree 100%. Way to much model uncertainty at this point. Pure craziness is all I can say.


----------



## jk4718

My two kids haven't figured out their rainbow looms yet. I REALLY need to plow some snow because I have become the official loom master in the house. haha


----------



## KevinClark

jk4718;1701303 said:


> My two kids haven't figured out their rainbow looms yet. I REALLY need to plow some snow because I have become the official loom master in the house. haha


Now that's funny


----------



## muffy189

It was a pleasant surprise to get a salt run in today


----------



## KevinClark

muffy189;1701584 said:


> It was a pleasant surprise to get a salt run in today


Yes it was. They are calling for 4"-8" thursday night and 1"-2" tonight.


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1701303 said:


> My two kids haven't figured out their rainbow looms yet. I REALLY need to plow some snow because I have become the official loom master in the house. haha


Lol that's awesome. Thumbs Up. Look at the bright side, with those mad skills you could start selling them and forget about snow all together. payup


----------



## Bossman 92

muffy189;1701584 said:


> It was a pleasant surprise to get a salt run in today


Yes it was and it sounds like its one of several this week


----------



## muffy189

KevinClark;1701601 said:


> Yes it was. They are calling for 4"-8" thursday night and 1"-2" tonight.


No kidding That will definitely be nice


----------



## BruceK

No salt runs here in the Dayton area. Very light snow falling since 10am. Not covering anything.


----------



## magneto259

Same here in Heath. Nothing. Some big flakes earlier but no accumulation at all.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a euro map. It is up to Friday.


----------



## Young Pup

Let's see if this one is better.


----------



## Bossman 92

What are your thoughts on tonight Jp? Sounds like nothing much but the radar shows some decent moisture headed this way.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1702106 said:


> What are your thoughts on tonight Jp? Sounds like nothing much but the radar shows some decent moisture headed this way.


I have seen that. Been eyeballing it all day long. The models showed you guys up north getting in most of the action. But the radar looks like we are going to get into it too. Not sure what to really think by way of accumulation at this time. Think I will eat some dinner then take another look. Thumbs Up


----------



## Bossman 92

Thank you sir:salute:


----------



## 496 BB

Heres how it works:

If forecast calls for under 2" then * by 2

If forecast calls for over 2" then / by 2

Spot on every time....

Also as of right now we are going to get slammed or nothing. Models all over.


----------



## k&j Landscaping

Good lake effect in Cuyahoga county today. Have 8 pushes plus more in salt already this month. Awesome winter so far. calling for 4-8 across northern counties wed. into Thursday. You guys should be up here


----------



## Young Pup

Looking at that system that is coming in tonight into Tuesday. I could see areas up in n/e Ohio get 2 to 4. More if the lake gets involved with this overnight. 

Us down south someone might get lucky and get 2 inches. but most should see dusting to 1 inch. The further south you get of Columbus the less there will be. 

Weds into Thursday/Friday, well that is another ball game that will be trouble for some. It will be interesting to see what the models show tonight for that system.  I think I need one of these.


----------



## KevinClark

Hey guys. Question. I just picked up a used toro 621 snow blower tonight. Seen it run perfect yesterday started on 2nd pull for the guy. Got it home tonight it will start but only runs about ten seconds and stalls. Any ideas?????


----------



## cwby_ram

KevinClark;1702249 said:


> Hey guys. Question. I just picked up a used toro 621 snow blower tonight. Seen it run perfect yesterday started on 2nd pull for the guy. Got it home tonight it will start but only runs about ten seconds and stalls. Any ideas?????


Silly question, but it has got me a few times, is the gas on?


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1702256 said:


> Silly question, but it has got me a few times, is the gas on?


that or make sure it has plenty of gas in it. My snow blower once it gets below a certain level it does the samething.


----------



## 496 BB

KevinClark;1702249 said:


> Hey guys. Question. I just picked up a used toro 621 snow blower tonight. Seen it run perfect yesterday started on 2nd pull for the guy. Got it home tonight it will start but only runs about ten seconds and stalls. Any ideas?????


If you moved it upside down or jolted it in anyway check the float in the carb bowl. They can get stuck and flood the intake valve. If you see gas leaking thats it.

If not blow out fuel line lightly. If still nothing change plug. Or at least check it to see what it looks like.


----------



## KevinClark

Has fuel. I took fuel line off at the carb and no fuel came pouring out. Seems like a plugged fuel line.


----------



## Young Pup

Most of this will fall by 9 or 10pm on Thursday. This is the nam.


----------



## BruceK

Thanks for posting YP. That's got 4-6 for Dayton. More than I was expecting.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1702407 said:


> Thanks for posting YP. That's got 4-6 for Dayton. More than I was expecting.


 Your welcome. Not a problem. Here is what the gfs shows at hour 84. Some differences so it will be interesting to see what the euro shows later on. Also the noon runs tomorrow will be interesting to see.


----------



## BruceK

Both models seem to have identical storm tracks but the NAM is finding a broader swath of significant moisture. That seem to be the NAM's tendency and doesn't always work out that heavy. Tomorrow's noon runs may not even be in agreement.


----------



## Young Pup

I agree about the nam. I don't think the gfs is placing the surface low correctly right now too. The noon runs will be interesting as will be the euro later on. 

Looks like maybe a dusting coming in later. I hope I don't have to salt. I need to have the 06 gmc at the shop to get line x'd at 9am. Should have done it this summer but just did not make time to do it. Now that I am salting with it, I need it done like yesterday. lol


----------



## BruceK

Had my 09 in today for a replacement mounting bracket on the Dogg. 4 years old and Dogg covered it, apparently a problem area for more than just me. The square cross tube cracked along the top.


----------



## cwby_ram

Just got back from presalting a couple of subbed lots. Not entirely sure why, but they called so we went. Looks like a little may be coming on radar. Guess I'll take a quick nap before getting up to check.
I have to add, it seemed a little strange salting nothing. We don't normally presalt.


----------



## born2farm

Heading out to load up salt. Looks like a quick salt run at least


----------



## NickT

Snowing pretty good here maybe a inch on the concrete .... Let's bring in The new year with a plow!!!!


----------



## magneto259

I don't think I will get that lucky today. They said maybe close to half of and inch.


----------



## Young Pup

These models stink. At no point did it show snow today here in the central part of the state. I dropped the truck off to get line x'd and the streets are starting to cover over. Looks like I will be borrowing a truck from a friend if I have to do anything today. Unless I go out and run the wiring to the new truck for the salt spreader.


----------



## NickT

Well it stopped here already , no plowing sure would be nice to plow in the next day or so!!


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1702704 said:


> These models stink. At no point did it show snow today here in the central part of the state. I dropped the truck off to get line x'd and the streets are starting to cover over. Looks like I will be borrowing a truck from a friend if I have to do anything today. Unless I go out and run the wiring to the new truck for the salt spreader.


Could be worse...I have my truck in the shop with both heads off. The worst case scenario for my new manifolds turned a little worse. Heads being drilled and magnafluxed, head gaskets, manifolds, front pipes, plugs, wires, two pulleys, radiator hoses, belts, water pump, and thermostat. The shop is closed tomorrow which gives them two days to put it all together before this possible Sunday snow. FML:crying:


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1702713 said:


> Could be worse...I have my truck in the shop with both heads off. The worst case scenario for my new manifolds turned a little worse. Heads being drilled and magnafluxed, head gaskets, manifolds, front pipes, plugs, wires, two pulleys, radiator hoses, belts, water pump, and thermostat. The shop is closed tomorrow which gives them two days to put it all together before this possible Sunday snow. FML:crying:


Damn which truck? What the snow tomorrow night into Thursday morning??


----------



## Young Pup

12z nam snowfall map


----------



## BruceK

YP my friends in Conn will be disappointed by this run. It pulls the heaviest precip well up into northern New England. It will be great for the ski areas in VT and NH. It did go a bit further north for us too, I hope that trend doesn't continue.


----------



## magneto259

jk4718;1702713 said:


> Could be worse...I have my truck in the shop with both heads off. The worst case scenario for my new manifolds turned a little worse. Heads being drilled and magnafluxed, head gaskets, manifolds, front pipes, plugs, wires, two pulleys, radiator hoses, belts, water pump, and thermostat. The shop is closed tomorrow which gives them two days to put it all together before this possible Sunday snow. FML:crying:


Damn that sucks. I know this weather it wacky! But the white stuff puts money in the bank! Bring it on!


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1702748 said:


> YP my friends in Conn will be disappointed by this run. It pulls the heaviest precip well up into northern New England. It will be great for the ski areas in VT and NH. It did go a bit further north for us too, I hope that trend doesn't continue.


Yeah, the nam has been north all along. The gfs is running now so hopefully it will look like it did last night.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the gfs out to hour 84. That gets us to Friday night at 7pm


----------



## Young Pup

Ok I posted the gfs out to hour 84 above. Here it is now out to 132 hours. Judge for yourself.


----------



## Young Pup

And then out to hour 156 late Monday.


----------



## jk4718

Sounds like a salt run tomorrow night, maybe a couple things getting pushed further north. Sunday has been looking more and more like the solid bet. My truck should be done in time for Sunday 
The bigger story to me is the cold....low's of -10 next Tuesday. I told my fiance we should take a family trip to Florida next week, but she was a no go for that idea. I've seen wind chills as low as -20, but thinking of actual temps that cold.....


----------



## Maclawnco

It's going to snow? Oh no.... The white death is coming!


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1702863 said:


> Sounds like a salt run tomorrow night, maybe a couple things getting pushed further north. Sunday has been looking more and more like the solid bet. My truck should be done in time for Sunday
> The bigger story to me is the cold....low's of -10 next Tuesday. I told my fiance we should take a family trip to Florida next week, but she was a no go for that idea. I've seen wind chills as low as -20, but thinking of actual temps that cold.....


I am thinking we might see a push tomorrow night around here. I would not rule out 2 to 4 for our area. Unless something drastically changes, that is my thinking.

That Sunday system looks like a doozzy. Then the cold afterwards, forget about it. It will be bone chilling cold that is for sure. I might just leave my trucks run all night. lol I know the battery in the car will be dead that is for sure. It is getting up there in age. Think I will drive the next couple of days and hope for the best. lol


----------



## Bossman 92

[/U]QUOTE=Maclawnco;1702890]It's going to snow? Oh no.... The white death is coming![/QUOTE]

Better run out and stock up on bread and milk payup


----------



## KevinClark

Bossman 92;1702995 said:


> [/U]QUOTE=Maclawnco;1702890]It's going to snow? Oh no.... The white death is coming!


Better run out and stock up on bread and milk payup[/QUOTE]

Now that's funny. Thats what everyone out here does when they hear SNOW lol


----------



## 496 BB

Duh. Cant run out of milk sandwiches


----------



## Flawless440

Picked these 3 new huge contracts i've been fighting for since September.. Gave me no heads up to prepare... Just got back for Coughlin in Pataskla bought a 2014 2500 chevy reg cab boss straight blade, bought it without looking at it.. Have to drive to Circleville to pick it up in the morning.. Then to pick up a new bulk spreader from kaffmenburger, wanted another Boss VBX bulk spreader but its on back order for 4 weeks.. So im going with the Western version..
Next talking to iron pony about a UTV with plow for more dam walkways..

Guess time to order more bulk salt...

Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!! Stress is killing me..






vbx


----------



## MahonLawnCare

How much u get the 2500 for ?


----------



## procuts0103

Asked my dealer yesterday day for a 2500 13 or 14 he said good luck??? I wanted dmax tho.... guess there is not many to be had?? 

Congrats on the contracts.... I love the stress if you don't want then I'll take um! Lol.


----------



## Young Pup

Happy New Year guys. First run of the night.


----------



## Young Pup

here is the gfs out to hour 60. Goodnight all. Be safe


----------



## Flawless440

MahonLawnCare;1703275 said:


> How much u get the 2500 for ?


33K...36K out the door.. Boss Straight blade, it was suppose to have a V plow on it.. Almost backed out 3 signatures in... Still mad about that 
Came out to $580 a month.. thats really the bottom line not the total price..
Figured im paying $525 on my 07 bought with a v plow and 40k miles.. $50 more new truck 0 miles.. 07 is almost paid off..

Sure it won't snow now, that i bought the dam thing... More ***** i can't afford


----------



## BruceK

Nice, that is a little more favorable for Dayton Friday morning.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1703357 said:


> Nice, that is a little more favorable for Dayton Friday morning.


Ok I lied, I couldn't help myself. Here is the gfs through hour 144 Monday night. But the snow should be over by the afternoon on this run.Good golly miss molly. lol


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1703353 said:


> 33K...36K out the door.. Boss Straight blade, it was suppose to have a V plow on it.. Almost backed out 3 signatures in... Still mad about that
> Came out to $580 a month.. thats really the bottom line not the total price..
> Figured im paying $525 on my 07 bought with a v plow and 40k miles.. $50 more new truck 0 miles.. 07 is almost paid off..
> 
> Sure it won't snow now, that i bought the dam thing... More ***** i can't afford


I was trying to add up your shopping list in my head. I need some of that Flawless kind of money. lol payup


----------



## NickT

^^^^ none of us are in the flawless category of big bucks lol......... To my plow site family happy new year ...... Yeah I'm a little drunk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KevinClark

Happy New Years everyone.


----------



## Flawless440

:laughing:You guys are funny... I rake it in but never fast enough or in time... Owe everyone $$$$... 15k more to kurtz before spring hits so i can charge it back up... 10k to kaffmenburger to pay off over the summer..Salt Bill runnin 5k, Uncle Sam with his hand out, then all the regular crap... Always playing catch up.. Kinda Sucks


----------



## kc2006

Flawless440;1703353 said:


> 33K...36K out the door.. Boss Straight blade, it was suppose to have a V plow on it.. Almost backed out 3 signatures in... Still mad about that
> Came out to $580 a month.. thats really the bottom line not the total price..
> Figured im paying $525 on my 07 bought with a v plow and 40k miles.. $50 more new truck 0 miles.. 07 is almost paid off..
> 
> Sure it won't snow now, that i bought the dam thing... More ***** i can't afford


That's the worst part about buying trucks unseen, even new. When I bought my new Chevy this summer I drove an hour and a half, got there and it didn't have power windows, the ad was messed up. I had them down to 21,200 and made them drop another grand for it not having the "convenience package" or whatever they call it. It felt good to leave the lot knowing I got a brand new truck with a v-plow for less than a 4 year old truck on their lot with 40k miles lol.


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1703401 said:


> :laughing:You guys are funny... I rake it in but never fast enough or in time... Owe everyone $$$$... 15k more to kurtz before spring hits so i can charge it back up... 10k to kaffmenburger to pay off over the summer..Salt Bill runnin 5k, Uncle Sam with his hand out, then all the regular crap... Always playing catch up.. Kinda Sucks


Just had to give you a little crap for the shopping spree. lol Although after reading this I guess that's where I'm glad that I'm taking it slow. I owe on one truck and that's it, everything else is paid for. If I need something I buy it with cash, otherwise I rent it. I have enough stress to deal with than the thought of having a 15k mulch bill. lol


----------



## jk4718




----------



## Young Pup

This map below is just for the Sun-mon system. Just learned something new on this after seeing it on skyeye.


----------



## [email protected]

So what's it looking like for tonight here in Columbus? What time is it supposed to start snowing and how much?


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the est. total snowfall for the system coming in tonight. As far as timing not sure yet. Im just going to keep an eye on radar through out the day. I would guess after midnight at this point. But it may start to fill in this afternoon.


----------



## BruceK

I'm expecting it to kick in around daybreak here in Dayton. Wouldn't be surprised if it about the same in Columbus.


----------



## kc2006

Young Pup;1703728 said:


> Here is the est. total snowfall for the system coming in tonight. As far as timing not sure yet. Im just going to keep an eye on radar through out the day. I would guess after midnight at this point. But it may start to fill in this afternoon.


JP, help me out with these maps. Are they like total snowfalls for x amount of time? Because that map puts me in the dark blue, is that 5.5" of snow then over what period of time? Because locals are saying 1.5 tonight 2.5 tomorrow only. I'm just trying to put this all together to understand better.


----------



## jk4718

kc2006;1703890 said:


> JP, help me out with these maps. Are they like total snowfalls for x amount of time? Because that map puts me in the dark blue, is that 5.5" of snow then over what period of time? Because locals are saying 1.5 tonight 2.5 tomorrow only. I'm just trying to put this all together to understand better.


Go to instantweathermaps.com 
- You can select the nam or gfs model
- The first box is the model run i.e- 2014-01-01 12z (the noon run)
- The second box select Total
- Third box select surface snowfall (inches)
- The fourth box and the root of your question is how far out in the run you want to see. Selecting 24 hrs would should you All of the predicted in the next 24 hours. It runs in 3 hour increments, so just select which one you want to see or use the "previous" and "next" buttons to move it forward and backwards in time.

Note: For the last map I posted it shows the total snowfall from noon today (12z) to January 6th at 3am (3z)
Young Pups last map is from noon today until Friday at 6pm (18z)


----------



## MahonLawnCare

^^thx for posting...


----------



## Fannin76

Hey Bruce I'm from Fairborn. Im pumped to get some much needed snow. I thought the first part of december was punking us. this two weeks of basically nothing has sucked.


----------



## BruceK

Fannin I'm betting today is the only day we see bare ground for the month of January.


----------



## underESTIMATED

MahonLawnCare;1703936 said:


> ^^thx for posting...


+1! Thumbs Up


----------



## kc2006

jk4718;1703925 said:


> Go to instantweathermaps.com
> - You can select the nam or gfs model
> - The first box is the model run i.e- 2014-01-01 12z (the noon run)
> - The second box select Total
> - Third box select surface snowfall (inches)
> - The fourth box and the root of your question is how far out in the run you want to see. Selecting 24 hrs would should you All of the predicted in the next 24 hours. It runs in 3 hour increments, so just select which one you want to see or use the "previous" and "next" buttons to move it forward and backwards in time.
> 
> Note: For the last map I posted it shows the total snowfall from noon today (12z) to January 6th at 3am (3z)
> Young Pups last map is from noon today until Friday at 6pm (18z)


Thanks for the explanation, I'll play with that later, that definitely helps.


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like 8am-2pm for the snow here in Cbus.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1703925 said:


> Go to instantweathermaps.com
> - You can select the nam or gfs model
> - The first box is the model run i.e- 2014-01-01 12z (the noon run)
> - The second box select Total
> - Third box select surface snowfall (inches)
> - The fourth box and the root of your question is how far out in the run you want to see. Selecting 24 hrs would should you All of the predicted in the next 24 hours. It runs in 3 hour increments, so just select which one you want to see or use the "previous" and "next" buttons to move it forward and backwards in time.
> 
> Note: For the last map I posted it shows the total snowfall from noon today (12z) to January 6th at 3am (3z)
> Young Pups last map is from noon today until Friday at 6pm (18z)


Thank you Justin, I have been out setting up the truck. Now time for dinner.

JP


----------



## Flawless440

middle of the day...... Those suck......

Temps staying cold??? Is that sun going to be shinning??


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1704130 said:


> middle of the day...... Those suck......
> 
> Temps staying cold??? Is that sun going to be shinning??


Temps staying cold and then getting bitter cold tomorrow night.  Gonna have to hammer the salt and get it melted off before the sun goes down tomorrow. Being a day storm tho we should get a couple plows and salts out of it


----------



## underESTIMATED

jk4718;1703925 said:


> Go to instantweathermaps.com
> - You can select the nam or gfs model
> - The first box is the model run i.e- 2014-01-01 12z (the noon run)
> - The second box select Total
> - Third box select surface snowfall (inches)
> - The fourth box and the root of your question is how far out in the run you want to see. Selecting 24 hrs would should you All of the predicted in the next 24 hours. It runs in 3 hour increments, so just select which one you want to see or use the "previous" and "next" buttons to move it forward and backwards in time.
> 
> Note: For the last map I posted it shows the total snowfall from noon today (12z) to January 6th at 3am (3z)
> Young Pups last map is from noon today until Friday at 6pm (18z)


Since I'm a complete n00b.

I did a quick google search, and didn't really find my quick answer.

In layman terms, what's the difference (or what is NAM vs. GFS) between those two?


----------



## Bossman 92

I believe one map forecasts snowfall from noon today thru noon Friday the other shows snowfall from noon today thru noon Monday. I think those are the time frames as I didn't go back and look at exact times on the maps


----------



## Bossman 92

Nam and gfs are two different forecasting models used to predict snowfall and rainfall


----------



## Flawless440

Planning on pre-salt my retails around 4 am.. Then bring plow drivers in at noon, thinking sidewalk crews for complexes around 5pm.. Boss man scaring me with the low temps after sun go's down.. Might screw up sidewalks.. Maybe a little earlier on sidewalks.. Have to see were the eye of the storm is..


----------



## Young Pup

underESTIMATED;1704160 said:


> Since I'm a complete n00b.
> 
> I did a quick google search, and didn't really find my quick answer.
> 
> In layman terms, what's the difference (or what is NAM vs. GFS) between those two?


'
the gfs goes out further 16 days.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Forecast_System

The nam is a shorter range model

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/data-acces.../north-american-mesoscale-forecast-system-nam


----------



## muffy189

I went to load the truck with salt and thought I had a nice stock pile and low and behold it wasn't as nice as I thought. So I guess its a salt run first thing in the am.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1704262 said:


> '
> the gfs goes out further 16 days.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Forecast_System
> 
> The nam is a shorter range model
> 
> http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/data-acces.../north-american-mesoscale-forecast-system-nam


The only one that I haven't found for free (at least on showing snow totals) is the Euro....which was showing this Sunday storm a week ago.


----------



## jk4718

Looking like 2-3" tomorrow and 4-6" on Sunday. I hope we hold off a January thaw and keep this rolling


----------



## Fannin76

Bruce I friggin hope this is the only bare ground day!


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1704318 said:


> The only one that I haven't found for free (at least on showing snow totals) is the Euro....which was showing this Sunday storm a week ago.


Yep, the euro is not free. I look on fb at Eric Elwell or Chris Bradley. They seem to post it there. Or Josh post's it sometimes too.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1704248 said:


> Planning on pre-salt my retails around 4 am.. Then bring plow drivers in at noon, thinking sidewalk crews for complexes around 5pm.. Boss man scaring me with the low temps after sun go's down.. Might screw up sidewalks.. Maybe a little earlier on sidewalks.. Have to see were the eye of the storm is..


Yea we are gonna hammer walks especially with icemelt hoping to keep them wet. Hopefully we can get things clean and dry before temps fall. We have quite a few places that freak as soon as they can't see black pavement so daytime storms with cold temps suck. On a 4" day time storm I have numerous places that we will push 2+ times. Good luck all


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam for tomorrows system only.


----------



## Young Pup

here is the gfs, out to the same hours as the nam.


----------



## Young Pup

I want to be asleep right now. After I post this, I am going back to bed. But here is total snowfall for the next two weeks. Get some back up drivers hired if this pans out. LOL It will be interesting to see if this holds or goes away.


----------



## Maclawnco

have had a guy with me in the office since midnight... this storm is pissing me off. On our coffee run just now, I see the residual salt from our salting on Monday is keeping our lots wet and its been snowing for about an hour now.


----------



## muffy189

Nothing doing here, but from the looks of radar it shouldn't be too much longer, either this storm didn't sink as far south as they thought it would or its slower than they thought


----------



## Fannin76

Here in Dayton its certainly close to 2 inches


----------



## procuts0103

Getting our asses handed to us here in bula. Over a foot here.......


----------



## Botchy5967

Coming down pretty good in Mayfield Village right now.


----------



## Young Pup

First salt run done. I came home to wait till people got iinto work. About got rear ended already this morning. Idiot was driving way to fast. Icy under the snow.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1704618 said:


> First salt run done. I came home to wait till people got iinto work. About got rear ended already this morning. Idiot was driving way to fast. Icy under the snow.


Traffic sucks right now


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1704646 said:


> Traffic sucks right now


I hope its better I am going back out to do some drive lanes on commercial stuff.


----------



## NickT

Coming down good in canton..... Maybe a 1" 1/2 on treated surfaces


----------



## Flawless440

Got in a hour ago from salt run, let the traffic die down.. My large retail store already called and said they have 2" in hilliard.. I salted it heavy at 5am..

Heading back out in a hour... If everyone shows up for walks, i'll have 18 guys workin.. I'm nervous


----------



## Fred886

Lake effect is coming down pretty good in solon now


----------



## born2farm

This wind can quit anytime. Quick dinner break then back at it.


----------



## allseasons87

born2farm;1705127 said:


> This wind can quit anytime. Quick dinner break then back at it.


Did a condo complex at 1 pm today, lot and walks were wet when I left. Just checked back on it, had over a foot on most areas of walks from drift. Going home to eat then back out at midnight. Just fighting ourselves as of right now.


----------



## Young Pup

In for dinner then back out there. This wind sucks. Been out since my post this am. Get your rest on Saturday folks, because what I just read on skyeye we could be buys on Sunday into Monday.  Need to get more calcium tomorrow.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1705475 said:


> In for dinner then back out there. This wind sucks. Been out since my post this am. Get your rest on Saturday folks, because what I just read on skyeye we could be buys on Sunday into Monday.  Need to get more calcium tomorrow.


I've been out since then too. Waiting on people to leave this office building so I can finish it. Ten more minutes and they'll have to wait until the morning salt run. At least we'll maybe get a day to rest. Certainly thankful for a good start to the winter!


----------



## magneto259

Not too bad of an outing yesterday. Cleaned up some this morning where cars were parked. Hopefully it warms up enough for some salt to eat the hard pack away to get ready for Sunday!


----------



## born2farm

Got two pushes on everything. Some got 3 $$$. Just a waiting game on this salt getting to work. We have a few lots down to wet blacktop but not as many as I like.


----------



## magneto259

I wish I could see wet blacktop on mine. lol. High traffic lots get mashed to stone.


----------



## procuts0103

Finally got fresh blue Morton bulk salt in... my lots are black! Yes folks there is a difference. The old brown white crap I been getting wouldn't melt snow in 80 degree weather!


----------



## wnwniner

from 10tv chris Bradley...
"Ok folks... new GFS model brings the snow line further east. I'm going to review all the models and have a detailed update for you later this afternoon. I think this could be a big storm on Sunday for sure!"


----------



## Bossman 92

Anybody hear from Flawless yet?? Hopefully all his shovel guys showed up and he isn't out doing walks by himself.  Hope the new places went well for ya man.

Well that was a good storm for sure. Could have done without the wind/drifting snow but whatever. Took a lot longer for the lots to turn to water this morning but after a few phone calls to customers explaining why they weren't wet I think everyone understands. Now gotta find a new sidewalk leader...can't take an hour to do a 5 minute job.


----------



## [email protected]

Just got back in. Cleaned up lots from yesterday and salted the piss out of everything. Lots look ok as of now, but not quite blacktop yet. Rest now and prepare for Sundays wrath!


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1706165 said:


> Anybody hear from Flawless yet?? Hopefully all his shovel guys showed up and he isn't out doing walks by himself.  Hope the new places went well for ya man.
> 
> Well that was a good storm for sure. Could have done without the wind/drifting snow but whatever. Took a lot longer for the lots to turn to water this morning but after a few phone calls to customers explaining why they weren't wet I think everyone understands. Now gotta find a new sidewalk leader...can't take an hour to do a 5 minute job.


I hope he had better luck than a friend of mine...who's loader driver was found with a 12 pack in the cab. lol


----------



## jk4718

Decisions decisions. Truck isn't going to be ready for Sunday. Rented a skid loader yesterday for a week. I'm debating buying a box or a snow bucket. The big question is Which model is right: GFS shows 6-9" and the NAM is showing 1-2". I know Chris Bradley is thinking that the size of the storm will pull warm air up into itself to bring rain, but I can't see that happening with this much snow cover. Maybe JP has an opinion, but it seems like the NAM usually underrates the chilling of the snow cover. Guess that's the $1,000 question (or up to $2000 in my case).


----------



## Maclawnco

jk4718;1706270 said:


> Decisions decisions. Truck isn't going to be ready for Sunday. Rented a skid loader yesterday for a week. I'm debating buying a box or a snow bucket. The big question is Which model is right: GFS shows 6-9" and the NAM is showing 1-2". I know Chris Bradley is thinking that the size of the storm will pull warm air up into itself to bring rain, but I can't see that happening with this much snow cover. Maybe JP has an opinion, but it seems like the NAM usually underrates the chilling of the snow cover. Guess that's the $1,000 question (or up to $2000 in my case).


It's just money. Buy what you need and deal with the bill later.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1706257 said:


> I hope he had better luck than a friend of mine...who's loader driver was found with a 12 pack in the cab. lol


What who caught him?



jk4718;1706270 said:


> Decisions decisions. Truck isn't going to be ready for Sunday. Rented a skid loader yesterday for a week. I'm debating buying a box or a snow bucket. The big question is Which model is right: GFS shows 6-9" and the NAM is showing 1-2". I know Chris Bradley is thinking that the size of the storm will pull warm air up into itself to bring rain, but I can't see that happening with this much snow cover. Maybe JP has an opinion, but it seems like the NAM usually underrates the chilling of the snow cover. Guess that's the $1,000 question (or up to $2000 in my case).


I think the cold air will win out. With the snow in place on the ground and the cold air coming in I say the cold wins. It may get warm for a couple of hours, but I don't see prolong warmth during the day to cut down on totals. Lets see what the 0z runs show tonight.

Edit: Just look what the cold air did with the snow totals yesterday. Above what some models were saying.


----------



## Bossman 92

Still nothing from flawless. Maybe he retired off this storm:laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

Lets go buckeyes!


----------



## NickT

Bossman 92;1706457 said:


> Still nothing from flawless. Maybe he retired off this storm:laughing:


What ..... And leave all this?!!


----------



## jk4718

Here's a fun thought for next Thursday


----------



## BruceK

Was working an apartment complex yesterday afternoon and every time I backed up the truck went sideways. Finally opened the door and leaned out to see if I was dragging something and discovered the left rear wheel was locking up in reverse. Called my mechanic he said I had a slightly warped rotor which might have gotten much worse. I said order a rotor and I'll come by the shop, I can't have the truck down with snow on the ground. At 5pm we were taking off the rotor and the emergency brake lining fell to the floor. He thinks the heat from the warped rotor caused it to separate from the brake shoe. I think In reverse the loose lining was jamming into the other shoe and causing the bind. He still thinks the warped rotor was causing the wheel to bind. Twenty minutes later I was on my way with a new rotor. Problem solved. Anyone else ever hear of this happening.


----------



## fortydegnorth

BruceK;1706973 said:


> Was working an apartment complex yesterday afternoon and every time I backed up the truck went sideways. Finally opened the door and leaned out to see if I was dragging something and discovered the left rear wheel was locking up in reverse. Called my mechanic he said I had a slightly warped rotor which might have gotten much worse. I said order a rotor and I'll come by the shop, I can't have the truck down with snow on the ground. At 5pm we were taking off the rotor and the emergency brake lining fell to the floor. He thinks the heat from the warped rotor caused it to separate from the brake shoe. I think In reverse the loose lining was jamming into the other shoe and causing the bind. He still thinks the warped rotor was causing the wheel to bind. Twenty minutes later I was on my way with a new rotor. Problem solved. Anyone else ever hear of this happening.


My dad has an '03 superduty and the backing plates got rusty and the e-brake could no longer support itself. The shoes got all jammed up in the rotor and locked up the rear wheel. Not exactly the same but those pieces can definitely lock up a wheel if given the chance. Good thing it's a simple fix when you need it.


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1706270 said:


> Decisions decisions. Truck isn't going to be ready for Sunday. Rented a skid loader yesterday for a week. I'm debating buying a box or a snow bucket. The big question is Which model is right: GFS shows 6-9" and the NAM is showing 1-2". I know Chris Bradley is thinking that the size of the storm will pull warm air up into itself to bring rain, but I can't see that happening with this much snow cover. Maybe JP has an opinion, but it seems like the NAM usually underrates the chilling of the snow cover. Guess that's the $1,000 question (or up to $2000 in my case).


Would you be interested in doing any extra work with the skid? One of our apartment complexes may call after this next storm to clear out open parking stalls.


----------



## Young Pup

Took a break last night and watched the game. wrong decision on my part. Miller was hurt and should have been out of the game on the last drive. His shoulder is messed up I belived. 

OK back to the weather. 2 models show us getting some good snow. While the third is showing some warmer weather. Which will win? Going to look at the noon runs today to see what is going to happen.


----------



## Young Pup

This is from Josh on FB. Residential may just have to wait with these wind chill values. I will calling them in a bit to tell to stock up as we won't work in those conditions.  as far as walks are concerned. Of course sitting in the truck is good though. 

#Forecast #Weekend #Snow #Cold #Deadly

The main topic on the front page is the impending winter storm and what it will exactly do between now and Monday morning. Great question. As someone who tries to get the main points out quickly, I regretfully have to say I do not know the defined answer yet. A lot of things have to unfold, but you know I am giving it 100%. What I am going to do is tell you what I think....

The Arctic air that greeted us will be fleeting a bit on Saturday. However, I believe the cold, dense air is not being handled properly by the models. The war between models are evident. My track has been for the low to come up through central Kentucky, move north-northeast to around Portsmouth, Ohio to Zanesville, Ohio then into Erie, PA. Is that track correct? Not likely, but I think it can be pretty close to that projected path. I think as the low tries to move northeastward, the cold air damming at the surface will force a more eastward track on a southerly component. Once it moves east to a point, then the low will move north and northeast bringing it close to those cities referenced. How much? How bad? Those questions can hopefully be answered later today. Also, and this is just as important is the wind that will get involved with this storm by Sunday afternoon. I am not going to use the "B" word, yet, but do not be surprised if that word could become a common term Sunday afternoon through Monday morning. I still believe this storm really starts to deepen Sunday. This right here is why a lot of answers still need to be answered between now and then. While that is the top story, the bigger story is what happens after the storm.

Bitter Arctic air is going to slam into the region by Sunday afternoon and last through Wednesday morning. Deadly cold temperatures are going to greet the region. When you add wind chills, you are messing with danger if you go outside. People and pets are not meant to handle this cold for any length of time, so if you go outside starting Sunday afternoon pleas be aware of deteriorating conditions and dangerous cold. It is looking quite likely that a sustained period of wind chills will be 30 degrees F below zero, maybe even up to 45 degrees below zero. Wind Chill Watches will likely go out today, then be upgraded to Wind Chill Warnings. School and businesses will likely be shut for the beginning of the week. I know money drives society, but if conditions are too dangerous, one should consider the value of life over money and employers should understand the well-being first. That might sound a little poignant, but it is with just cause in this scenario. 

As always, stay tuned for more updates.


----------



## Maclawnco

I talked to another friend locally here - between he and I we do about half the sites in our 2 towns. We both agreed we are pulling all our sidewalk guys off after midnight Sunday and don't care what anyone says or threatens.


----------



## born2farm

Maclawnco;1707709 said:


> I talked to another friend locally here - between he and I we do about half the sites in our 2 towns. We both agreed we are pulling all our sidewalk guys off after midnight Sunday and don't care what anyone says or threatens.


Right there with you. We have it specified in our contracts that we reserve the right to do this. Never thought I would have to use it, but looks like this storm we will. No since killing guys over some sidewalks. They can wait.


----------



## kc2006

BruceK;1706973 said:


> Was working an apartment complex yesterday afternoon and every time I backed up the truck went sideways. Finally opened the door and leaned out to see if I was dragging something and discovered the left rear wheel was locking up in reverse. Called my mechanic he said I had a slightly warped rotor which might have gotten much worse. I said order a rotor and I'll come by the shop, I can't have the truck down with snow on the ground. At 5pm we were taking off the rotor and the emergency brake lining fell to the floor. He thinks the heat from the warped rotor caused it to separate from the brake shoe. I think In reverse the loose lining was jamming into the other shoe and causing the bind. He still thinks the warped rotor was causing the wheel to bind. Twenty minutes later I was on my way with a new rotor. Problem solved. Anyone else ever hear of this happening.


Fords are horrible for brake issues. I have to pull all four calipers every 3-5 months and relube the slides. I had a caliper stick and heat up the rear rotor to the point the ebrake did the same thing.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Latest models are showing the storm staying to the west more again. Every hour it seems like it changes. I wouldnt mind another 4-6" storm here for us in central ohio. Looks like everyone in the western part of the state will have their hands full either way the storm goes.


----------



## NickT

PlowTeam5;1707767 said:


> Latest models are showing the storm staying to the west more again. Every hour it seems like it changes. I wouldnt mind another 4-6" storm here for us in central ohio. Looks like everyone in the western part of the state will have their hands full either way the storm goes.


PT 5 in the house ..... Where u been man ?.....


----------



## PlowTeam5

NickT;1707838 said:


> PT 5 in the house ..... Where u been man ?.....


Working and plowing. LOL. I dont get on here much except when its going to snow to see what everyone else has to say about the forecasts.


----------



## BruceK

NWS just put out their first totals for Dayton at 4-6" during the day and an undisclosed amount in the evening. Several of the models are not that optimistic suggesting more rain will mix in for us. Looks like Indi and Munci will be in the sweet spot for a foot. Last couple of model runs keep moving this a little more n/w each run. I hope that trend doesn't continue and all I will need is a squeegee.


----------



## [email protected]

...accumulating snow expected sunday and sunday night... 

...brutally cold wind chill to follow monday into tuesday... 

.a winter storm will move across the ohio valley sunday and 
sunday night. Arctic air moving in behind the storm will usher in 
the coldest weather in 20 years. 

...winter weather advisory in effect from 9 am sunday to 4 am est 
monday... 

...wind chill warning in effect from 4 am monday to 5 pm est 
tuesday... 

The national weather service in wilmington has issued a wind 
chill warning...which is in effect from 4 am monday to 5 pm est 
tuesday. A winter weather advisory has also been issued. This 
winter weather advisory for snow is in effect from 9 am sunday to 
4 am est monday. The winter storm watch is no longer in effect. 
The wind chill watch is no longer in effect. 

* hazard types...snow sunday and sunday night followed by 
extremely cold wind chill readings monday into tuesday. 

* accumulations...snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches is expected. 

* timing...snow and rain will move into the area sunday morning. 
Some extended periods of rain are expected through sunday 
afternoon...with snow expected to occur late sunday afternoon 
through the evening. Snow will taper off after midnight...but 
winds and rapidly falling temperatures will lead to hazardous 
conditions through early monday morning. Arctic air will spread 
into the region from monday morning through tuesday. 

* impacts...hazardous travel conditions are expected due to 
reduced visibilities and snow accumulations. The frigid 
conditions will be dangerous to those venturing outside. 
Prolonged exposure may cause frostbite. 

* winds...winds from monday through tuesday will be westerly at 10 
to 20 mph...with gusts up to 30 mph. 

* temperatures...temperatures will drop below zero on 
monday...reaching values of 10 to 20 below zero on monday night. 
Temperatures on tuesday will be near zero to 10 below zero. 

* wind chill readings...wind chills will be between 5 and 15 below 
zero on monday morning...falling to 30 to 40 below zero from 
monday afternoon through tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Flawless440

Checking in guys... Didn't get done till last night 1 am...

We made though.... Dam sidewalk guys suck Boss Man

All night guys would show up work for 5-7 hours then be done, and want paid while i'm on the other side of town..

Still having major issues with gas spreaders, had to hand unload one.. With a new engine
Think i might try to buy 3 new bulk spreaders..
Dam skid loader down again, just went and rented one.. Talking to Bobcat about a new after this next storm..

New properties went good, all my guys were great, except C List sidewalk junkies 
We had to run EMI plow trucks off two of the properties.. I let one keep working on my prop for a hour, it was great he did all the back draging parking spots.. When he was done i rolled up to him and told him to get the hell of my property..
All the Boss Plows held up great.. None of them dumb calls anymore about meyer plows not working.

Still have to get a better plan for walks..

Put a new guy in the new truck and sent him to the new biggest property, this guy banged it out in 10 hours, we were thinking more like 20 hours. He said Emi helped on 2 small lots before they got the call to leave.
I couldn't believe it..

My Cleveland subs said their local guys call for 1" and they got 10".. It was ma-ham up their.. havent seen Burkhart on here in awhile.. He knock it all out...

Haven't looked at billing yet but it was the biggest in Flawless history $$$$ 

Well that's the Flawless update..


----------



## Flawless440

So what time is it going to start tomorrow??

Rain first, so pre-salting is out..


----------



## Flawless440

Accweather Shows: Rain till 6 pm then snow till 12am.. Then temp drops 20 degrees in 2 hours.. 0 by 3 am


----------



## Young Pup

First model of the night is saying maybe an inch or two at the end. That is it. The model is the nam. I honestly just don't know what the hell is going on.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1708635 said:


> First model of the night is saying maybe an inch or two at the end. That is it. The model is the nam. I honestly just don't know what the hell is going on.


Ive talked to a couple of weather geek friends of mine and they say the same thing, they're lost. Lol just a wait and see event I guess


----------



## born2farm

NOAA is still putting me with snow starting earlier in the morning. Planning on going into the office around 5 or 6 and just see what the day brings. Be safe fellas as this cold is going to be brutal.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1708660 said:


> Ive talked to a couple of weather geek friends of mine and they say the same thing, they're lost. Lol just a wait and see event I guess


Gfs is a tad bit better but not much. I'm calling it a night. Can't take anymore of it. Oh well, at least I can catch up on the paper work. Spent the afternoon working on some friends trucks to get him up and running. 2 of the 4 trucks were down. Ended up taking the pump off my plow in storage off my old truck to put on his to get him going.


----------



## needmoresnow

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?zoneid=OHZ036&zflg=1 Still has us getting 6-10 total


----------



## allseasons87

needmoresnow;1709051 said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?zoneid=OHZ036&zflg=1 Still has us getting 6-10 total


That's what I'm seeing. Ide be happy with 2" though before the cold arrives


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1709097 said:


> That's what I'm seeing. Ide be happy with 2" though before the cold arrives


At this point, 2" sounds like a better deal. Get it cleaned up and then get the heck out of the cold. I'm sure it won't be that easy, though. We'll see when it gets here. Be ready, and be safe!


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1709104 said:


> At this point, 2" sounds like a better deal. Get it cleaned up and then get the heck out of the cold. I'm sure it won't be that easy, though. We'll see when it gets here. Be ready, and be safe!


It's never that easy lol


----------



## allseasons87

allseasons87;1709129 said:


> It's never that easy lol


picked up a skid of peladow and a skid of proslicer to work with the cold temps


----------



## BruceK

Since the predictions have had so much trouble with the rain/snow line I'll just have to watch the radar. So far the current radar rain line in Indiana seems to be on course to have Dayton right in the crosshairs of either one. Can't even nowcast this storm. Now I'm wondering if only half my customers will have rain today? My customers are all within 7 miles, that's how close it is.


----------



## muffy189

BruceK;1709371 said:


> Since the predictions have had so much trouble with the rain/snow line I'll just have to watch the radar. So far the current radar rain line in Indiana seems to be on course to have Dayton right in the crosshairs of either one. Can't even nowcast this storm. Now I'm wondering if only half my customers will have rain today? My customers are all within 7 miles, that's how close it is.


That's pretty close, I think we may just see rain here in NE Ohio even though theres a winter storm warning


----------



## born2farm

Sounds like we're going to go from rain to snow to flash freeze to a mess. Oh what a joy this will be.


----------



## procuts0103

Just got fresh load of blue Morton salt. I could care less what it does lol....


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1708942 said:


> Gfs is a tad bit better but not much. I'm calling it a night. Can't take anymore of it. Oh well, at least I can catch up on the paper work. Spent the afternoon working on some friends trucks to get him up and running. 2 of the 4 trucks were down. Ended up taking the pump off my plow in storage off my old truck to put on his to get him going.


Time to trade in them meyers.. Sounds like my whole last season  Hate them.. Always had to carry back up E-60's in the truck.. If i had room i would have carried a back up blade in the bed..:laughing:


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1709401 said:


> Sounds like we're going to go from rain to snow to flash freeze to a mess. Oh what a joy this will be.


Hey Brock,
Didnt you guys pick up a spreader salt dog sp2000? Has the auger

I'm trying to pick up 2 more, kaffmenbuger is on back order for the Boss and Western with the drag chains.. They have 1 salt dogg left.

Everything i hear about the auger has been bad.. If salt gets wet it doesn't the spreader doesn't perform.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1709443 said:


> Time to trade in them meyers.. Sounds like my whole last season  Hate them.. Always had to carry back up E-60's in the truck.. If i had room i would have carried a back up blade in the bed..:laughing:


Their Meyers are older than me. Lol my new one is doing good.


----------



## Young Pup

Keep an eye on radar today. All ready snowing at mad river ski right now.


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;1709462 said:


> Hey Brock,
> Didnt you guys pick up a spreader salt dog sp2000? Has the auger
> 
> I'm trying to pick up 2 more, kaffmenbuger is on back order for the Boss and Western with the drag chains.. They have 1 salt dogg left.
> 
> Everything i hear about the auger has been bad.. If salt gets wet it doesn't the spreader doesn't perform.


I have an SHPE1500 and SHPE3000. Overall I like both spreaders. Our salt is not soaking wet, but it has some moisture to it. I did have the 1500 freeze up two nights ago, but it was just an issue of bridged material over the auger. I would not hesitate to purchase a few more if I had a need right now. If you are looking to get another one I can check with my dealer up here to see what they have and/or can get.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1709462 said:


> Hey Brock,
> Didnt you guys pick up a spreader salt dog sp2000? Has the auger
> 
> I'm trying to pick up 2 more, kaffmenbuger is on back order for the Boss and Western with the drag chains.. They have 1 salt dogg left.
> 
> Everything i hear about the auger has been bad.. If salt gets wet it doesn't the spreader doesn't perform.


kaffenbarger or ace should have swensons. Give em a try man! You'll sell everything else you have and get more of them! O dot uses Swenson municipal units for a reason!DO NOT GO WESTERN!


----------



## allseasons87

I bought a western tornado and sold it after the 1st season. Poorly designed


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1709531 said:


> I bought a western tornado and sold it after the 1st season. Poorly designed


What is it doing in Dublin? Rain in Grandview.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1709544 said:


> What is it doing in Dublin? Rain in Grandview.


I moved to west orange rd and 23 area. Warmer and light rain here. Trucks are in shop loaded up though. If we don't get enough snow to push, I'm going to hammer down salt before the freeze happens tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1709557 said:


> I moved to west orange rd and 23 area. Warmer and light rain here. Trucks are in shop loaded up though. If we don't get enough snow to push, I'm going to hammer down salt before the freeze happens tomorrow.


Cool, yep, looks like major salting at this point.

Edit: where did you get the peladow from. I have winter heat and am not to impressed with it. Thanks


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1709562 said:


> Cool, yep, looks like major salting at this point.
> 
> Edit: where did you get the peladow from. I have winter heat and am not to impressed with it. Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> Pm sent


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1709531 said:


> I bought a western tornado and sold it after the 1st season. Poorly designed


Tell me more about the western tornado... I bought it but havent been able to pick it up.... I'm told it's similar to the Boss VBX i bought so i was cool with it..

Thanks Brock... Good Info.... I'm stuck dealing with Kaffmenburger i have a huge credit account their... They been great to me, love those guys & gals


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1709630 said:


> Tell me more about the western tornado... I bought it but havent been able to pick it up.... I'm told it's similar to the Boss VBX i bought so i was cool with it..
> 
> Thanks Brock... Good Info.... I'm stuck dealing with Kaffmenburger i have a huge credit account their... They been great to me, love those guys & gals


maybe then updated it since we bought one. Chain slipped off the sprocket in the rear, would convey VERY slowly with a full load, only a 1.25 yard capacity. If you do a little research on this site, you'll find its rare someone didn't have a problem with them. Western had to issue an "upgrade" kit to make them work properly. The conveyor system just seemed cheaply made in my opinion. I went Swenson and will never look at another spreader. At a price tag of $7K, you get what you pay for.


----------



## jd$jess

rain in east liberty which is 4 miles from mad river moutain


----------



## procuts0103

4k for a fisher poly caster 1.5 yard. Love it! I also have a Dogg 2.0 salter. Biggest piece of **** I ever owned. Its 2 months old. 2500 takes it...


----------



## 496 BB

Whats up with these models? How they say we are in snow then less than 24 hours later they say...nope not for you. Damn Id hate to be a forecaster. You would think they could improve on these yearly but they always seem to suck.

Id ask about the Thursday storm but I know nothing anyone says will be right unless its 12 hours away.


----------



## allseasons87

496 BB;1710074 said:


> Whats up with these models? How they say we are in snow then less than 24 hours later they say...nope not for you. Damn Id hate to be a forecaster. You would think they could improve on these yearly but they always seem to suck.
> 
> Id ask about the Thursday storm but I know nothing anyone says will be right unless its 12 hours away.


Snow or not, I'm making a salt run at midnight to stay ahead of the freeze. Customers don't want to see moisture on the ground and - temps, at least mine dont.


----------



## rnolloth

*Disappointing storm*

What a total bust this storm is turning out to be... Such high hopes of a good event with a 2-3 pushes and salting events.


----------



## snowyangel

Yes tell me about it, it's pouring rain here in Troy I was geared up for all snow. And bengals are going to loose. What a day.


----------



## Flawless440

procuts0103;1709899 said:


> 4k for a fisher poly caster 1.5 yard. Love it! I also have a Dogg 2.0 salter. Biggest piece of **** I ever owned. Its 2 months old. 2500 takes it...


Whats the problem with the salt dogg?


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1710154 said:


> Whats the problem with the salt dogg?


I would say auger is #1 problem


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1710181 said:


> I would say auger is #1 problem


Going to ask my sales guy about the swensons.. I seen them on their website but i don't think they have them in stock... Selling out of everything


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;1710244 said:


> Going to ask my sales guy about the swensons.. I seen them on their website but i don't think they have them in stock... Selling out of everything


Your going to own one of every brand pretty soon lol


----------



## dlcequip

Salt dog 2250 best salt spreader it has a huge auger and big motor. I have owned salt dogs for five years and have had good luck with them my first salt dog which was a 1500 I still have and is still spreading take the baffles out or open them up all the way and it spreads like a dream.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1710244 said:


> Going to ask my sales guy about the swensons.. I seen them on their website but i don't think they have them in stock... Selling out of everything


I bought another one the same season as the first. Just a bulletproof spreader.


----------



## Bossman 92

Well glad all went well for ya flawless. AND yes sidewalk guys are the worse part of this. I don't mean to be the d bag here but I hope we don't get big amounts of snow tonight. As cold as its gonna be the snow will be power and winds gusting to 40 mph spells nightmare. Gonna dump salt and hopefully keep this **** wet long enough for the wind to dry it out.

Flawless I know you said you wanted drag chain salters but I talked to my boss dealer last week and he had nothing but good to say about the auger driven spreaders. Said they sold a pile of them with no complaints so far. Just a thought


----------



## KevinClark

dlcequip;1710261 said:


> Salt dog 2250 best salt spreader it has a huge auger and big motor. I have owned salt dogs for five years and have had good luck with them my first salt dog which was a 1500 I still have and is still spreading take the baffles out or open them up all the way and it spreads like a dream.


I have there tail gate one new this year. Need a baffle for it.


----------



## snowcrazy

rnolloth;1710101 said:


> What a total bust this storm is turning out to be... Such high hopes of a good event with a 2-3 pushes and salting events.


Its not so much the storm as the idiots promising it...... These forecasters piss me off so bad some times. Im in southern ohio also. We were in the 2-4" range yesterday 24 hours ago. Now there saying less than an inch and just looking at what the model showed I don't see us getting ANY snow in my area. Both trucks loaded to the gills with salt, plows on and everything ready................. Oh well, I guess I will just unload 5,000lbs of bagged salt tomorrow AGAIN........ I like being ready for these storms when they get here but its about a 50/50 chance with these dip **** forecasters im getting stuff ready for nothing.......

rnolloth, where you located???


----------



## KevinClark

Anyone have any idea what's going to happen in Youngstown with this one? Locals saying complete different thing from NWS and the weather channel is different from both. Seems like its gonna be a surprise event IMO.


----------



## PlowTeam5

snowcrazy;1710276 said:


> Its not so much the storm as the idiots promising it...... These forecasters piss me off so bad some times. Im in southern ohio also. We were in the 2-4" range yesterday 24 hours ago. Now there saying less than an inch and just looking at what the model showed I don't see us getting ANY snow in my area. Both trucks loaded to the gills with salt, plows on and everything ready................. Oh well, I guess I will just unload 5,000lbs of bagged salt tomorrow AGAIN........ I like being ready for these storms when they get here but its about a 50/50 chance with these dip **** forecasters im getting stuff ready for nothing.......
> 
> rnolloth, where you located???


Next time they call for a storm like this, do not load anything up on the trucks and leave the plows off. That will a guaranteed way to get it to snow.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1710271 said:


> Well glad all went well for ya flawless. AND yes sidewalk guys are the worse part of this. I don't mean to be the d bag here but I hope we don't get big amounts of snow tonight. As cold as its gonna be the snow will be power and winds gusting to 40 mph spells nightmare. Gonna dump salt and hopefully keep this **** wet long enough for the wind to dry it out.
> 
> Flawless I know you said you wanted drag chain salters but I talked to my boss dealer last week and he had nothing but good to say about the auger driven spreaders. Said they sold a pile of them with no complaints so far. Just a thought


I'm just hoping for a salt run. Looks like a TV and fireplace day tomorrow with those temps


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing and 40 degrees here.


----------



## Young Pup

I have been catching up on paperwork all afternoon. still not done. But in all seriousness. The wind chills will be brutal. If we get any significant snow. the residentials will have to wait. Or I will get a lane open to their garage and that is it. We will not be doing any walks with those wind chills.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1710295 said:


> I'm just hoping for a salt run. Looks like a TV and fireplace day tomorrow with those temps


Don't forget the blankets.


----------



## snowcrazy

PlowTeam5;1710292 said:


> Next time they call for a storm like this, do not load anything up on the trucks and leave the plows off. That will a guaranteed way to get it to snow.


I hear ya.................. I buy bagged by the skid and because this stuff was supposed to move In on sunday night I was forced to get the salt yesterday............. I need a forklift and bigger garage!!! LOL


----------



## dlcequip

KevinClark;1710274 said:


> I have there tail gate one new this year. Need a baffle for it.


A tailgate spreader is a little different than a v box.


----------



## allseasons87

Rain picking up here in lewis center but temps are definitely dropping


----------



## jd$jess

still rain here in bellefontaine


----------



## Flawless440

With you Boss Man and All seasons, just looking for a salt run.... Bad enough have to throw sidewalk salt on 6 apartment complexes..
4-5 Pallets


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1710460 said:


> With you Boss Man and All seasons, just looking for a salt run.... Bad enough have to throw sidewalk salt on 6 apartment complexes..
> 4-5 Pallets


think I saw one of your trucks at a condo complex on Dierker rd not too long ago. We do Park Place condos right down the road.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1710460 said:


> With you Boss Man and All seasons, just looking for a salt run.... Bad enough have to throw sidewalk salt on 6 apartment complexes..
> 4-5 Pallets


we went ahead and got a few of the cheap $50 Scotts 50 lb spreaders with the edge guard for our larger sites. One bag in the hopper, one on the handle so you don't have to walk back to the truck as much. The guys love them opposed to buckets


----------



## [email protected]

43 and rain here off 70w and 270. Once it stops raining we're hammering salt down for sure


----------



## Young Pup

Cold front has passed Cincy. A couple of hours here and it should be here. Maybe sooner!!!!!!!!


----------



## 496 BB

KevinClark;1710277 said:


> Anyone have any idea what's going to happen in Youngstown with this one? Locals saying complete different thing from NWS and the weather channel is different from both. Seems like its gonna be a surprise event IMO.


None. Anything east of Dayton is getting nothing. Its a sw to ne line from west to east.

Im also willing to bet this Thursday storm is rain as well since it shows a decent amount with it. If its 2" we will get it. Im tired of these little pansy amounts. I want something challenging and not so monotonous. Id rather sleep then plow 2" anymore.


----------



## allseasons87

496 BB;1710652 said:


> None. Anything east of Dayton is getting nothing. Its a sw to ne line from west to east.
> 
> Im also willing to bet this Thursday storm is rain as well since it shows a decent amount with it. If its 2" we will get it. Im tired of these little pansy amounts. I want something challenging and not so monotonous. Id rather sleep then plow 2" anymore.


Man I love 2" storms! Meets all contracts, easy $, saves transmissions and other expensive ****! Ill take 3 2" storms a week and love it.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1710517 said:


> think I saw one of your trucks at a condo complex on Dierker rd not too long ago. We do Park Place condos right down the road.


We sure do... My mom use to live in park place.. Those are perfect size complexes, in and out.. Easy money payup.. You guys handle the grounds care as well?


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1710845 said:


> We sure do... My mom use to live in park place.. Those are perfect size complexes, in and out.. Easy money payup.. You guys handle the grounds care as well?


Yeah. Took over the contract last spring from EMI. Property management was being nickeled and dimed to death from them.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1710663 said:


> Man I love 2" storms! Meets all contracts, easy $, saves transmissions and other expensive ****! Ill take 3 2" storms a week and love it.


 2-3" are perfect... I would like to see a 8" come in on a Friday evening.. Spend all weekend cleaning up.. Push everything 2-3 times... Been awhile..


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1710851 said:


> Yeah. Took over the contract last spring from EMI. Property management was being nickeled and dimed to death from them.


Love to hear that... I kick them in the balls every chance i get.. They stole a good one from me, since then i been on a mission.. I got 5 of theirs so far and counting.. 2 of them are huge.. Management was really unhappy with them.. The one they stole from me they already lost to Five Season this winter.. I'm going to bid on it again this spring.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1710855 said:


> 2-3" are perfect... I would like to see a 8" come in on a Friday evening.. Spend all weekend cleaning up.. Push everything 2-3 times... Been awhile..


Yeah that would be nice. My favorite is 2-3 saltings in a slow steady event. Don't have to even drop the blades and still great $


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1710868 said:


> Love to hear that... I kick them in the balls every chance i get.. They stole a good one from me, since then i been on a mission.. I got 5 of theirs so far and counting.. 2 of them are huge.. Management was really unhappy with them.. The one they stole from me they already lost to Five Season this winter.. I'm going to bid on it again this spring.


**** five seasons too. Taken over one or 2 from them as well.


----------



## Young Pup

Cold front moved through a few minutes ago. down to 34 here


----------



## Flawless440

Ground temps 36-41 degrees... Rain to snow never pans out


----------



## [email protected]

Probably a wintry mix for an hour or so here in a bit, then it's done


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1710953 said:


> Cold front moved through a few minutes ago. down to 34 here


37 here. Heading out around midnight to do a full salt run after the rain stops. Nothing worse than driving on ice!!


----------



## CELandscapes

Flawless440;1710983 said:


> Ground temps 36-41 degrees... Rain to snow never pans out


It did for us. We're plowing at midnight


----------



## allseasons87

My other truck that is subbed out got the call to be there at 2 for a run


----------



## [email protected]

Yup, we're going out at 2am for a salt run also, allseasons


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1711011 said:


> Yup, we're going out at 2am for a salt run also, allseasons


It's gonna be f'n cold! Luckily I'm not the one hitting walks!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1710991 said:


> 37 here. Heading out around midnight to do a full salt run after the rain stops. Nothing worse than driving on ice!!


Yeah, I am heading out about the same time. Might end up with two salt runs.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## allseasons87

Big ole fat flakes coming down now


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1711017 said:


> It's gonna be f'n cold! Luckily I'm not the one hitting walks!


Yea no ****! I'm not either, I'll be salting in a truck lol


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1711029 said:


> Big ole fat flakes coming down now


Dang snowing here too. I missed that.LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Small flakes here. Bout to warm up the trucks and go for the first salt run.


----------



## Young Pup

Street is starting to cover over. Time to get ready to fire up the truck.  On second thought, it looks cold out there. I might climb in bed instead. lol Snowing pretty good.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1711078 said:


> Street is starting to cover over. Time to get ready to fire up the truck.  On second thought, it looks cold out there. I might climb in bed instead. lol Snowing pretty good.


lol! I'm slowly gettin dressed. Just fired up the keurig :yow!:
Windy as can be


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1711079 said:


> lol! I'm slowly gettin dressed. Just fired up the keurig :yow!:
> Windy as can be


Yep that wind is whipping here too. Hmm should I stay or go. LOL Ok I am going.


----------



## allseasons87

Slick as hell out here!!!


----------



## born2farm

Snowing pretty good here . Almost an inch down. Guys coming in at two. I'm waiting it out. Quick plow and salt and go home


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1711114 said:


> Snowing pretty good here . Almost an inch down. Guys coming in at two. I'm waiting it out. Quick plow and salt and go home


I'm gonna wait a minute, too. Maybe head out around 1:30 or 2. Got a decent covering here, hoping it'll be enough to do a quick push, salt is gonna have a hard enough time as it is.


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1711119 said:


> I'm gonna wait a minute, too. Maybe head out around 1:30 or 2. Got a decent covering here, hoping it'll be enough to do a quick push, salt is gonna have a hard enough time as it is.


Out here now. Not quite enough to scrape. Trying to hammer down salt before the temps start going way down


----------



## [email protected]

Just came back in from hammering salt down on all our properties. Laying on the couch for an hour then going out for another round of salting. These lots will look like gravel when we're done haha


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1711120 said:


> Out here now. Not quite enough to scrape. Trying to hammer down salt before the temps start going way down


Allseasons, I think I passed you or one of your guys at the light at 5th and Olentangy a bit ago...Yea there wasn't enough to scrape at all.


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1711158 said:


> Allseasons, I think I passed you or one of your guys at the light at 5th and Olentangy a bit ago...Yea there wasn't enough to scrape at all.


yea he's got a few down that way. We just scraped a lot in Delaware. They got a lot more up here than in columbus. We opened our chute door all the way and lots are covered with treated bulk, loaded peladow and proslicer on walkways. I think we're good for the day. No sense in losing a finger or a toe in way below zero temps.


----------



## magneto259

Nothing but ice on the roads and lots here. I hammered in the salt but probably isn't going to do a damn thing with these temps dropping fast.


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1711167 said:


> yea he's got a few down that way. We just scraped a lot in Delaware. They got a lot more up here than in columbus. We opened our chute door all the way and lots are covered with treated bulk, loaded peladow and proslicer on walkways. I think we're good for the day. No sense in losing a finger or a toe in way below zero temps.


Who do you get your Peladow from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1711181 said:


> Who do you get your Peladow from if you don't mind me asking?


John deer landscapes was where I got it last. They sell out quickly though, so it's usually a special order with them


----------



## [email protected]

Question for y'all. How much do you get per lb of treated salt spread?


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1711339 said:


> Question for y'all. How much do you get per lb of treated salt spread?


Varies from customer to customer (location, tolerances, site difficulty, if we do their grounds care as well, etc). I have noticed though that customers will pay a little bit more when they know it's treated or pre wet salt. I wanna pre wet treated salt next year! Super salt!


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1711167 said:


> yea he's got a few down that way. We just scraped a lot in Delaware. They got a lot more up here than in columbus. We opened our chute door all the way and lots are covered with treated bulk, loaded peladow and proslicer on walkways. I think we're good for the day. No sense in losing a finger or a toe in way below zero temps.


I scraped one of the higher priority ones in Sunbury. Glad I did to. Had it burned down pretty well, before temps went down. Happy with how that one turf out. Just hammered salt on the rest, we'll see. Got my nap in and no phone calls yet. Must be a good sign.


----------



## cwby_ram

[email protected];1711339 said:


> Question for y'all. How much do you get per lb of treated salt spread?


We do it per bag, bulk sure would have been nice for this one.


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1711625 said:


> I scraped one of the higher priority ones in Sunbury. Glad I did to. Had it burned down pretty well, before temps went down. Happy with how that one turf out. Just hammered salt on the rest, we'll see. Got my nap in and no phone calls yet. Must be a good sign.


Yea we were wet on everything before departure. Threw it down again to be safe lol


----------



## born2farm

Well we started pushing around 1am. Had everything pushed and hammered with salt and then it started pounding snow until about eight. Got a second push on everything and then salted. Some lots are down to wet blacktop but some are not. Wind is blowing it across lots as fast as we can tackle it right now. In to take a nap and see what happens. Ended up with 3in in a few spots


----------



## BruceK

Went out at the transition to snow about 8pm last night to clean up a lot I just picked up that had not been plowed this year. It was still slushy and everything came off great. By the time I was finished the temp was down to 23 and on the ride back I thought the truck was riding lower than usual. This morning I realized I had picked up a 2-3" coating across the entire fron of my plow. At least a couple hundred pounds out front accounts for the low rider syndrome last night. Pulled into a friends shop in town to thaw and all is good. I did not salt last night and have an issue with one customer today and will make a salt run this afternoon. Everyone else has been quiet. None of my customers in the past have been willing to spring for boutique salt mixes. Maybe this event will change some minds.


----------



## Bossman 92

Well we salted all of our **** once. Some things 2x and all walks have been done 2x. Walks look good and are dry or wet depending on wind. Our lots vary from nice and wet to not so nice and white. The ones with no traffic and poor sun angle look the worse...although its probably not as bad as I think. Talked to several accounts and let them know that with these temps the ice melting material isn't near as effective as it is when the temps are say above 15 and they all said they understood and thanked us for our efforts...


----------



## Young Pup

I got everything salted like all of you. Put down extra. Went by the lots earlier, most part they are in great shape. A spot here or there where cars were parked last night. But no complaints and I am happy with how they look. 

Oh someone left the freezer door open, will you please shut the damn thing.


----------



## Young Pup

Just had a knock on the door. Opened it up, nobody there. Shut the door, and another knock. Opened it up looked down and there is an icicle there. He asked me to come in because he was cold. Stay warm!!!!


----------



## Flawless440

We rolled trucks at 3... salt worked some what.. much better when the sun popped out... Happy to knock it out fast before temp dropped..

Whats Thursday lookin like?


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1712054 said:


> Just had a knock on the door. Opened it up, nobody there. Shut the door, and another knock. Opened it up looked down and there is an icicle there. He asked me to come in because he was cold. Stay warm!!!!


lost our power when it got windy around noon. Power just came back on it 5. It really was a fireplace day like I planned!


----------



## 496 BB

Flawless440;1712156 said:


> Whats Thursday lookin like?


Like this last one


----------



## Flawless440

496 BB;1712195 said:


> Like this last one


Minus the 0 degrees I hope? ?

Im calling it.... first week of February we are getting out 6-8 inch storm...


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1712356 said:


> Minus the 0 degrees I hope? ?
> 
> Im calling it.... first week of February we are getting out 6-8 inch storm...


Bring it on. Hit 3rd tier on some accounts!


----------



## PlowTeam5

Any news on thursday?


----------



## Flawless440

Seen a guy today that takes care of the target by me on E. Broad.. was running a blizzard 8-10 plow with the 16' Ewing back plow... I have only seen them on this sight.. Thats the only reason i new what it was.. On a new Ford 6.7 diesel crew cab long bed... Hell of a rig.... That back plow is 7k.. Thats alot for 6' ft more on your swipe.


----------



## Young Pup

First time I have seen the model runs in a couple of days. That system for weds/thurs has dried up on tonights 0z nam. gfs is the next one up.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1712548 said:


> Seen a guy today that takes care of the target by me on E. Broad.. was running a blizzard 8-10 plow with the 16' Ewing back plow... I have only seen them on this sight.. Thats the only reason i new what it was.. On a new Ford 6.7 diesel crew cab long bed... Hell of a rig.... That back plow is 7k.. Thats alot for 6' ft more on your swipe.


Those ebling back blades would be sweet if you had a lot of loading docks or industrial buildings to back drag. Ide rather go get another wideout though


----------



## bosman

allseasons87;1712590 said:


> Those ebling back blades would be sweet if you had a lot of loading docks or industrial buildings to back drag. Ide rather go get another wideout though


I was there videoing him today for a bit. Front blade was only used to stack. You can carry two or three times the snow with a back blade compared to an 810. It has cut our time in half on a few properties. Property X last year was serviced with a Meyers plow with wings totaling 10' and took 2 hours minimum. This season, with a 16' ebling, 1 hour every time, and we're seeing similar results on other properties too.


----------



## Young Pup

Looks to be gone on the gfs too. Good night all, I am beat.


----------



## Flawless440

bosman;1712636 said:


> I was there videoing him today for a bit. Front blade was only used to stack. You can carry two or three times the snow with a back blade compared to an 810. It has cut our time in half on a few properties. Property X last year was serviced with a Meyers plow with wings totaling 10' and took 2 hours minimum. This season, with a 16' ebling, 1 hour every time, and we're seeing similar results on other properties too.


You guys have had that target for a while?
I see your trucks a lot with the mulch blower in that area...
You guys have a nice set up..


----------



## 496 BB

They use equipment dont they? I always tell my wife how that lot always looks good and Meijer next door always looks like ****. Thats how it should be done....on top of it.

Jason I seen you (or your guys) the other day on Main st heading east in the red Ford. You had the skid steer with you. I was turning off Wagoner heading west. I was in the plow truck.


----------



## 496 BB

If anyone sees an 2004+ 8.1L for sale just engine let me know. Its going in plow truck for next year. This current engine is pissing me off this year with all of its bs little problems.


----------



## Young Pup

Light snow is back on the nam run this am for the northern half of Ohio.


----------



## Young Pup

Just having some fun. NO wars over this.


----------



## procuts0103

How much snow? Enough to plow?


----------



## Bossman 92

That's good stuff Jp. :laughing: Just how much snow and when will it fall? 

Thanks Jp


----------



## Young Pup

Timing I am guessing will be Weds evening rush to about 7 am Thursday morning. Give or take some time. Here is the snow map. then I will post what the model looks like on the NAM ONLY. the gfs comes out in a bit. Light as in 1 to 2 maybe 3.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is what the model looks like.


----------



## Young Pup

The gfs is a little quicker and south with it. Here are two model pictures.


----------



## Young Pup

gfs snow map.


----------



## Flawless440

496 BB;1713036 said:


> They use equipment dont they? I always tell my wife how that lot always looks good and Meijer next door always looks like ****. Thats how it should be done....on top of it.
> 
> Jason I seen you (or your guys) the other day on Main st heading east in the red Ford. You had the skid steer with you. I was turning off Wagoner heading west. I was in the plow truck.


Yea Chris that was me.. Dam loader down, had to go rent murrays baby loader.
I bought some magnets for my truck during snow events.. Usually don't have the logo on my truck..

You know you need to drop a cummins common rail in that plow truck.. Cheaper
We just put a 454 in our bucket truck but next will be that old cummins. Came across a winnscapes truck cheap, so we used the engine and dump hoist then junked the truck. $600 in scrape.. Dam near what i paid for the truck


----------



## 496 BB

Yea but Im keeping my TH400 trans. Its stout as hell. Backing up in a Cummins and a TH400 would take an hour. If you ever seen me plow you would understand...lol. I dont mess around and am a wheelman by all means. We do that church with there at Wagoner and Broad...Grace Bretheran. I dont salt just plow. My dude I work for does salting and plows some too.


----------



## 496 BB

Until someone drives an 8.1L TUNED you have no idea what that motor is capable of. Lets just say I raced my buddy in his 6.0L PSD on Edge Juice Attitude whatever on level 4 and still pulled away until about 80mph when starting from a rolling start. From dead stop its all over as that 8.1L flexes.

There is sooooo much torque management built into these its unreal. GM did it on purpose as to not take away Duramax sales. Trust me Id love to have a Dmax but thats more money and I got enough projects going on with Kart Racing and **** in the summer.


----------



## underESTIMATED

496 BB;1713291 said:


> Until someone drives an 8.1L TUNED you have no idea what that motor is capable of. Lets just say I raced my buddy in his 6.0L PSD on Edge Juice Attitude whatever on level 4 and still pulled away until about 80mph when starting from a rolling start. From dead stop its all over as that 8.1L flexes.
> 
> There is sooooo much torque management built into these its unreal. GM did it on purpose as to not take away Duramax sales. Trust me Id love to have a Dmax but thats more money and I got enough projects going on with Kart Racing and **** in the summer.


I don't understand the fascination with street racing. Especially trucks.

When I was younger I understood it was acting like a toolbag and putting other peoples lives at risk should a tire blow @ 80mph.

Now, I think it makes you look more like a toolbag while bragging about it on da internetz.


----------



## Flawless440

underESTIMATED;1713298 said:


> I don't understand the fascination with street racing. Especially trucks.
> 
> When I was younger I understood it was acting like a toolbag and putting other peoples lives at risk should a tire blow @ 80mph.
> 
> Now, I think it makes you look more like a toolbag while bragging about it on da internetz.


Take it to the track.....

Nothing better watching 600hp powerstroke tear up rice burners... Even more fun to push a V plow with it..

How do u feel about the CCW laws?

Why do they produce these after market performance parts? Or make cars that go 200MPH... Its a hobbie..

Everyone is entitled to a opinion..

I always carry a toolbag with me... Never know when ***** will break :laughing:


----------



## Flawless440

496 BB;1713291 said:


> Until someone drives an 8.1L TUNED you have no idea what that motor is capable of. Lets just say I raced my buddy in his 6.0L PSD on Edge Juice Attitude whatever on level 4 and still pulled away until about 80mph when starting from a rolling start. From dead stop its all over as that 8.1L flexes.
> 
> There is sooooo much torque management built into these its unreal. GM did it on purpose as to not take away Duramax sales. Trust me Id love to have a Dmax but thats more money and I got enough projects going on with Kart Racing and **** in the summer.


I had the 8.1 with Allison for a while, great power.. I traded it for a Dmax when gas shot up.. Years ago.. 1 ton dump 6mpg... It was sweet, red, tinited windows, black leather... Miss that work truck only 35k miles when i traded it..


----------



## underESTIMATED

Flawless440;1713332 said:


> Take it to the track.....
> 
> Nothing better watching 600hp powerstroke tear up rice burners... Even more fun to push a V plow with it..
> 
> How do u feel about the CCW laws?
> 
> Why do they produce these after market performance parts? Or make cars that go 200MPH... Its a hobbie..
> 
> Everyone is entitled to a opinion..
> 
> I always carry a toolbag with me... Never know when ***** will break :laughing:


Those powerstrokes are more "rice burning" and burrito eating than the "rice burners" you're referring to.

CCW laws I have no comment. I'm very well armed.

Personalizing a vehicle I understand, as well as building fast cars.

Bragging about it on the internet, I don't. I outgrew that phase 10 years ago. /shruggs

Back on topic?


----------



## Bossman 92

underESTIMATED;1713341 said:


> Those powerstrokes are more "rice burning" and burrito eating than the "rice burners" you're referring to.
> 
> CCW laws I have no comment. I'm very well armed.
> 
> Personalizing a vehicle I understand, as well as building fast cars.
> 
> Bragging about it on the internet, I don't. I outgrew that phase 10 years ago. /shruggs
> 
> Back on topic?


I didn't read anywhere where BB said anything about street racing. For all you know he was on a closed track. Also how are the power strokes rice burning?


----------



## underESTIMATED

Bossman 92;1713358 said:


> I didn't read anywhere where BB said anything about street racing. For all you know he was on a closed track. Also how are the power strokes rice burning?


What track(s) let you "race" from a rolling start?



496 BB;1713291 said:


> ...still pulled away until about 80mph when *starting from a rolling start.* From dead stop its all over as that 8.1L flexes.
> ...


I don't care what he does, bragging about racing online is dumb.

Especially on a plowing forum? let alone a weather related thread.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1713332 said:


> Take it to the track.....
> 
> Nothing better watching 600hp powerstroke tear up rice burners... Even more fun to push a V plow with it..
> 
> How do u feel about the CCW laws?
> 
> Why do they produce these after market performance parts? Or make cars that go 200MPH... Its a hobbie..
> 
> Everyone is entitled to a opinion..
> 
> I always carry a toolbag with me... Never know when ***** will break :laughing:


I only run at the track anymore. Too much to lose/risk on the street. Have a modded 300ZX twin turbo. It's my stress reliever


----------



## muffy189

So back on weather topic, how did everyone make it through the bone chilling temps last night? My full time job with the city of Salem requires me to take care of crosswalk areas which I was doing yesterday and hit a patch of ice and went down in dramatic fashion spinning and running like with 2 scoops of salt and didn't spill any but tore up my shoulder and back... But hey the lady driving past got a good laugh


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1713375 said:


> So back on weather topic, how did everyone make it through the bone chilling temps last night? My full time job with the city of Salem requires me to take care of crosswalk areas which I was doing yesterday and hit a patch of ice and went down in dramatic fashion spinning and running like with 2 scoops of salt and didn't spill any but tore up my shoulder and back... But hey the lady driving past got a good laugh


Sorry to hear about the fall. Both trucks started up today. Heading out to start up the car in a bit. I drove it last night, I hope it starts today.  What we saw in December we will see in January. Warm up, cool down, cold, snow and rain. It is the pattern we are in. but the bitter cold can hit the road anytime. LOL


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1713386 said:


> Sorry to hear about the fall. Both trucks started up today. Heading out to start up the car in a bit. I drove it last night, I hope it starts today.  What we saw in December we will see in January. Warm up, cool down, cold, snow and rain. It is the pattern we are in. but the bitter cold can hit the road anytime. LOL


Thanks JP My truck started fine, I had to jump my daughters car, my city truck sits in a heated garage and it was hard starting this morning but its a ford lol.


----------



## Bossman 92

I haven't left the house today lol. Although I did start my one truck today and she wasn't too pleased about that lol. I have a few places that will need salt in the am but I don't plan on doing that till I have to. Too damn cold out!!


----------



## cwby_ram

My truck has been starting well. My wife's suburban, not so much, but she didn't have to go anywhere, so I'll wait to change the battery until it's a little warmer. Got called out to salt a lot this am (EMI lot, I'm of the same opinion as you, Flawless). Just hunkered down and trying to keep pipes from freezing.


----------



## Young Pup

Well the car started up just fine. It is in the garage, but it is a 98 mustang which was my Mom's. It only has 45,000 miles on it. But the battery has given me fits the last couple of months if it sits. I figured it I kept it running I would wait until spring/summer to put a new battery in it.


----------



## Young Pup

Tell you what, just looked at radar we have snow that will be around in the am. Much ahead of what the models showed at noon. I am going back to look at those stupid freaking things to see what the heck if I missed it or if it is faster than expected.  There was a little blimp on the nam around noon tomorrow. But nothing on the gfs until later on.

Ok Rich set me straight on Skyeye. Here is what is causing the snow. From his post there. 

That’s not from the next system. That’s just “warmer” air moving over the heavily snow-covered ground and having the moisture squeezed out by the cold into light snow…which may not be reaching the ground. Surface obs show no snow in that area.


----------



## [email protected]

My 08 2500 fired right up this morning but made a god awful sound for a split second, don't knows what that was lol. I've been chasing my tail all day tending to this water main break on my west broad lot...it has 2-3" of ice where the break is and 6" downhill from it. Customer wants it calciumed every 2 hrs to make the tenants happy until the water company shows up tomorrow morning. I need a nap now


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1713544 said:


> My 08 2500 fired right up this morning but made a god awful sound for a split second, don't knows what that was lol. I've been chasing my tail all day tending to this water main break on my west broad lot...it has 2-3" of ice where the break is and 6" downhill from it. Customer wants it calciumed every 2 hrs to make the tenants happy until the water company shows up tomorrow morning. I need a nap now


I'm not gonna start anything except the wife's car until it warns up a bit tomorrow


----------



## Flawless440

[email protected];1713544 said:


> My 08 2500 fired right up this morning but made a god awful sound for a split second, don't knows what that was lol. I've been chasing my tail all day tending to this water main break on my west broad lot...it has 2-3" of ice where the break is and 6" downhill from it. Customer wants it calciumed every 2 hrs to make the tenants happy until the water company shows up tomorrow morning. I need a nap now


Had one on my big complexes last season.. Took water company 2 weeks to repair.. In the mean time crazy ice 4" everyday... We had to remove it every other day with a skid loader, then hit it with salt.. Major pain in the a$$


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1713561 said:


> Had one on my big complexes last season.. Took water company 2 weeks to repair.. In the mean time crazy ice 4" everyday... We had to remove it every other day with a skid loader, then hit it with salt.. Major pain in the a$$


Tell me about it. We'll see if they get it fixed tomorrow. If not, I'll have to rent a loader to remove the ice


----------



## 496 BB

Hehehe it seems we have a disgruntled old man here. Look here pal what you do in your free time is your business. What I do is my business. I had NO intentions on coming across as bragging. Maybe you have a complex? I DO NOT street race. I do agree it is dangerous. What my friend and I did was on a 4 lane deserted road (Rt 40 Jason) at 11:30 at night. Im sorry if I offended you. Maybe you should try some midol. Its too bad people have to get all bent outta shape over something so stupid. All I was saying was the engine was a beast. Its not a race truck. Its a towing vehicle. If you want to be more of an internet warrior please feel free to PM me. Have a nice day sir


----------



## [email protected]

I wanna race your BB right now. Lettuce do this. Rt 40, 30mins...be there.


----------



## 496 BB

Hold on. Got to PM someone and ask if its okay. 

On second thought no. I dont want to be a toolbag :laughing:


----------



## BruceK

[email protected];1713570 said:


> Tell me about it. We'll see if they get it fixed tomorrow. If not, I'll have to rent a loader to remove the ice


You should only need the loader until Friday when temps go above freezing.


----------



## Flawless440

You guys are funny


----------



## PlowTeam5

allseasons87;1713365 said:


> I only run at the track anymore. Too much to lose/risk on the street. Have a modded 300ZX twin turbo. It's my stress reliever


Interested in racing my RX7 this summer?


----------



## procuts0103

I see we are in for alittle warm up this weekend? Hopefully its just a pattern reload... Winter has been great so far and would like 3 more months of it! I did see on Fox 8 next week, midweek that it gets cold again and maybe snow...

Side note, anyone here having trouble getting bulk salt? Heard from a friend Arms is slowing down on deliveries? Said so many people are ordering and going over the quote, that they are cutting back? Hope not....

Just bought a Ford L9000 Dump Truck, so I can haul my own salt! Hopefully they will let me thru the gate at the dock LOL. I do have a contract but who knows...

M


----------



## allseasons87

PlowTeam5;1713762 said:


> Interested in racing my RX7 this summer?


Yea dude. Win, lose I'm always up to run. Having some clutch engagement issues on a new upgraded clutch I hope to sort out when the cold spell passes.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1713786 said:


> Yea dude. Win, lose I'm always up to run. Having some clutch engagement issues on a new upgraded clutch I hope to sort out when the cold spell passes.


Love me some fried rice.....:laughing:


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1713828 said:


> Love me some fried rice.....:laughing:


It ain't no ricer


----------



## NickT

One tool bag full of rice please..... (Popcorn popping)


----------



## allseasons87

NickT;1713882 said:


> One tool bag full of rice please..... (Popcorn popping)


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Mike S

[email protected];1713544 said:


> My 08 2500 fired right up this morning but made a god awful sound for a split second, don't knows what that was lol. I've been chasing my tail all day tending to this water main break on my west broad lot...it has 2-3" of ice where the break is and 6" downhill from it. Customer wants it calciumed every 2 hrs to make the tenants happy until the water company shows up tomorrow morning. I need a nap now


Is this water main on Murryhill and broad or something like that? If it is I will be there tomorrow fixing it! LOL! They wanted me to do it yesterday............................... I just wasn't feeling it............... Salting pays better:salute:


----------



## Mike S

Alright who put the most salt down yesterday????LOL!!!!!!!payup:waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Good to see you post Mike, text me to let me know how it is going?


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the first run of the night from the nam for weds/thurs.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the gfs. Good night all.


----------



## Mike S

Thanks JP and thanks for asking about wife and new born. Since your asking and those who don't know, So after the stom of the 2nd I got home early morning of the 4th to my wife saying her water broke. So off to the hospital and by the way 1.5months early. C-section time and then my new born son(William Michael Stutske) had to go to the NICU. 1 hour after he was born I got called in. They are both doing ok but William will have to spend some time there. He is on oxygen and has a feeding tube in him. Got some good news today though she will get released in a day or so and William was supposed to be in the icu for 6 weeks but they now think 2 weeks! And I finally got 4.5 hrs of sleep! LOL!


----------



## [email protected]

Mike S;1714011 said:


> Is this water main on Murryhill and broad or something like that? If it is I will be there tomorrow fixing it! LOL! They wanted me to do it yesterday............................... I just wasn't feeling it............... Salting pays better:salute:


No it's at the West Broad Plaza on Georgesville & Broad. In front of Golden Chopsticks....you can't miss it lol


----------



## [email protected]

Mike S;1714021 said:


> Alright who put the most salt down yesterday????LOL!!!!!!!payup:waving:


We put down 4900lb of rock salt and 1500lb of -5* blend


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1714085 said:


> Thanks JP and thanks for asking about wife and new born. Since your asking and those who don't know, So after the stom of the 2nd I got home early morning of the 4th to my wife saying her water broke. So off to the hospital and by the way 1.5months early. C-section time and then my new born son(William Michael Stutske) had to go to the NICU. 1 hour after he was born I got called in. They are both doing ok but William will have to spend some time there. He is on oxygen and has a feeding tube in him. Got some good news today though she will get released in a day or so and William was supposed to be in the icu for 6 weeks but they now think 2 weeks! And I finally got 4.5 hrs of sleep! LOL!


That is great news Mike. Will continue those prayers for you.  Keep the updates coming.  
PS Get off the computer and get some damn sleep.


----------



## Flawless440

Mike S;1714085 said:


> Thanks JP and thanks for asking about wife and new born. Since your asking and those who don't know, So after the stom of the 2nd I got home early morning of the 4th to my wife saying her water broke. So off to the hospital and by the way 1.5months early. C-section time and then my new born son(William Michael Stutske) had to go to the NICU. 1 hour after he was born I got called in. They are both doing ok but William will have to spend some time there. He is on oxygen and has a feeding tube in him. Got some good news today though she will get released in a day or so and William was supposed to be in the icu for 6 weeks but they now think 2 weeks! And I finally got 4.5 hrs of sleep! LOL!


Wow! Congrats... Thats a way to bring in the new year


----------



## cwby_ram

Mike S;1714085 said:


> Thanks JP and thanks for asking about wife and new born. Since your asking and those who don't know, So after the stom of the 2nd I got home early morning of the 4th to my wife saying her water broke. So off to the hospital and by the way 1.5months early. C-section time and then my new born son(William Michael Stutske) had to go to the NICU. 1 hour after he was born I got called in. They are both doing ok but William will have to spend some time there. He is on oxygen and has a feeding tube in him. Got some good news today though she will get released in a day or so and William was supposed to be in the icu for 6 weeks but they now think 2 weeks! And I finally got 4.5 hrs of sleep! LOL!


Eventful start to the year! Congrats on the little one. Glad to hear everything is going in the right direction. We'll be praying it continues!


----------



## NickT

allseasons87;1713896 said:


> Who are you talking to?


Does it really matter?


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Anybody up to plowing a couple of cell sites in Toledo? If so send me a PM or call me at 248-675-947

Thanks Mike


----------



## PlowTeam5

allseasons87;1713786 said:


> Yea dude. Win, lose I'm always up to run. Having some clutch engagement issues on a new upgraded clutch I hope to sort out when the cold spell passes.


Thats never fun. Get er fixed and lets run them when it warms up. I am always down to race some new cars instead of racing the same friends all the time.


----------



## Bossman 92

Glad to hear things are going well for ya Mike and will keep your family in our thoughts. 
Not sure how much bulk we put down maybe 5-6 tons but we did put down almost 2 tons of blended ice melt. Took a drive last night to check on a few lots and every damn one of them was melted off and covered in salt. I guess we did get enough down on Monday.


----------



## [email protected]

PlowTeam5;1714480 said:


> Thats never fun. Get er fixed and lets run them when it warms up. I am always down to race some new cars instead of racing the same friends all the time.


Yea getting beat by this Lexus all the time is really wearing Sam out


----------



## Mike S

Thanks guys the family and I really appreciate it.


----------



## allseasons87

PlowTeam5;1714480 said:


> Thats never fun. Get er fixed and lets run them when it warms up. I am always down to race some new cars instead of racing the same friends all the time.


no doubt. I've got a few buddies who are always up to run as well.


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1714553 said:


> Yea getting beat by this Lexus all the time is really wearing Sam out


Are you Anthony gray? your lexus is sick if so. Ls?


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1714695 said:


> Are you Anthony gray? your lexus is sick if so. Ls?


Yes LOL Do I know you? Yes it's a turbo LS


----------



## NickT

Mike S;1714085 said:


> Thanks JP and thanks for asking about wife and new born. Since your asking and those who don't know, So after the stom of the 2nd I got home early morning of the 4th to my wife saying her water broke. So off to the hospital and by the way 1.5months early. C-section time and then my new born son(William Michael Stutske) had to go to the NICU. 1 hour after he was born I got called in. They are both doing ok but William will have to spend some time there. He is on oxygen and has a feeding tube in him. Got some good news today though she will get released in a day or so and William was supposed to be in the icu for 6 weeks but they now think 2 weeks! And I finally got 4.5 hrs of sleep! LOL!


Thoughts and prayers are with you mike 
I went through the same thing when my twin boys were born ...they were so small.... It's amazing what hospitals can do these days.... Now 10 years later you would never know my boys were in the NICU for 3 weeks before they came home... Kids are a real life roller coaster ride man.... Good luck


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1714734 said:


> Yes LOL Do I know you? Yes it's a turbo LS


You probably don't know me. I've seen your car at quaker state and on a forum or 2


----------



## allseasons87

Just picked up some bulk and sprayed down with liquid calcium & beet juice. Hands feel disgusting. Ready for the next one!


----------



## cwby_ram

Bossman 92;1714482 said:


> Glad to hear things are going well for ya Mike and will keep your family in our thoughts.
> Not sure how much bulk we put down maybe 5-6 tons but we did put down almost 2 tons of blended ice melt. Took a drive last night to check on a few lots and every damn one of them was melted off and covered in salt. I guess we did get enough down on Monday.


Swung by some of ours this morning and was noticing how white with salt they were. But then so was most of the neighboring lots and the roads...


----------



## Flawless440

Are they still calling for snow tonight? I think theirs enough salt down to cover it.

I'm going to have to brake out some old school american muscle on you guys.... You guys ever take your rides out to national trails? I have a good friend who is a head guy at jegs, always get to hang in their tower room.. Food, drinks, good times. This past fall he decided to quiet his jegs job after 17 years and move to Florida with no job lined up.. Crazy, just woke up one day and said F it, i'm gone..


----------



## born2farm

Any body seeing snow? We got a few good bursts. Lots are wet, side roads covered a little.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1715080 said:


> Are they still calling for snow tonight? I think theirs enough salt down to cover it.
> 
> I'm going to have to brake out some old school american muscle on you guys.... You guys ever take your rides out to national trails? I have a good friend who is a head guy at jegs, always get to hang in their tower room.. Food, drinks, good times. This past fall he decided to quiet his jegs job after 17 years and move to Florida with no job lined up.. Crazy, just woke up one day and said F it, i'm gone..


yea I've been out to trails a few times. Jeg jr. lives next door to us. Place is insane.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1715087 said:


> yea I've been out to trails a few times. Jeg jr. lives next door to us. Place is insane.


Kobe? the 17 year old runnin stock cars?
Jeg Jr might be his dad..

They have so many cars, Audi's like crazy... Wild, all from selling auto parts


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1715100 said:


> Kobe? the 17 year old runnin stock cars?
> Jeg Jr might be his dad..
> 
> They have so many cars, Audi's like crazy... Wild, all from selling auto parts


I think it's his dad. Always bmw's, merdeces, range rovers, audis pulling out of their half mile gated driveway. I'm over here next door trying to save up for more gravel around our shop haha


----------



## 496 BB

Mike S;1714085 said:


> Thanks JP and thanks for asking about wife and new born. Since your asking and those who don't know, So after the stom of the 2nd I got home early morning of the 4th to my wife saying her water broke. So off to the hospital and by the way 1.5months early. C-section time and then my new born son(William Michael Stutske) had to go to the NICU. 1 hour after he was born I got called in. They are both doing ok but William will have to spend some time there. He is on oxygen and has a feeding tube in him. Got some good news today though she will get released in a day or so and William was supposed to be in the icu for 6 weeks but they now think 2 weeks! And I finally got 4.5 hrs of sleep! LOL!


If you ever need to talk about NICU I can tell you ALL about it. My son was born 2.5 month early and was in there for about 6 weeks. Went thru it all from breathing machine to feeding tube to c-pap to him ripping it all off and breathing on his own. He was 4.4lbs when he was born. They said he was huge for that early but he looked tiny to me. Anyways PM me if you need some help.

BTW hes 19 months and healthy as can be now. Already caught up. It will be all ok when its done. Just needs to bake outside the womb for little while longer...lol. Just keep doing the Kangaroo care with him.


----------



## NickT

Got some snow here in canton ....just a dusting there's enough salt down it should melt on impact ..... When's the next plowing event?


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1714763 said:


> You probably don't know me. I've seen your car at quaker state and on a forum or 2


Ah cool cool. What's your name again? We go out I trails a lot on Fridays and any open track events. You'll have to come out to a Columbus Racing track day with us all. As a matter of fact, go join ColumbusRacing.com if ya want...good forum we got goin.


----------



## Young Pup

tonights snow looks to be light. Thursday's snow is back to the s/w of us. We should keep an eye on that. I might call it an early one tonight as I feel beat for some reason.


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1715163 said:


> Ah cool cool. What's your name again? We go out I trails a lot on Fridays and any open track events. You'll have to come out to a Columbus Racing track day with us all. As a matter of fact, go join ColumbusRacing.com if ya want...good forum we got goin.


John Balcerek. Have a pearl white Z TT. I'll check it out


----------



## Flawless440

Wells Fargo gave me the green light on my new loader today.. Hoping to pick it up tomorrow, have 60 ton of salt coming. Just in time to put it in the salt, start watching it rust. Has all the bells and whistles a/c, heat, key pad start. My hardscape guy already saying no one is a loud to touch it.

It better keep snowing.. payup


----------



## born2farm

Well we ended up with some good snow showers tonight. Everything I have went past so far has been wet, but still going out to check around 3.

Flawless - You getting another bobcat loader? What you going to be running on the front of it?


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1715259 said:


> Well we ended up with some good snow showers tonight. Everything I have went past so far has been wet, but still going out to check around 3.
> 
> Flawless - You getting another bobcat loader? What you going to be running on the front of it?


Coming with a 10' box, need it for salt more than anything in till we can figure out whats going on with this fuel system on our big loader... If we ever get a big storm i'll have to take it out. 
Spring, thousands of yards of mulch to move, then hopefully get into some patio's in the summer.


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like light flurries tonight possible. Possibly get a salt run in tomorrow night into Friday!! Have a good night guys.


----------



## Fannin76

The nicu sucks my daughter was 8 weeks early and had to stay in the nicu for 3 weeks. it was a killer we were living in nky and she was at Miami valley in Dayton. I only got to see her twice a week for the first month of her life. 

ok guys I have a question.....I run a half ton with brand new boss 7'6" straight blade. what should I be charging hourly. I don't want to low ball or over price, just want to be competitive .


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1715745 said:


> The nicu sucks my daughter was 8 weeks early and had to stay in the nicu for 3 weeks. it was a killer we were living in nky and she was at Miami valley in Dayton. I only got to see her twice a week for the first month of her life.
> 
> ok guys I have a question.....I run a half ton with brand new boss 7'6" straight blade. what should I be charging hourly. I don't want to low ball or over price, just want to be competitive .


What's your operating expenses? Fuel, insurance, oil, wear and tear, truck/plow payments, etc... what is YOUR time worth? Everyone's biz needs different amounts of $ to turn a profit and stay healthy. I don't know if many will tell you exactly what they charge, but I would say between 80-125 per hr to keep our market healthy.


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;1715755 said:


> What's your operating expenses? Fuel, insurance, oil, wear and tear, truck/plow payments, etc... what is YOUR time worth? Everyone's biz needs different amounts of $ to turn a profit and stay healthy. I don't know if many will tell you exactly what they charge, but I would say between 80-125 per hr to keep our market healthy.


Business insurance is 72/month(2 mill policy) 70$ per tank I get 6 -8 hrs per tank plowing 30$ oil changes


----------



## Fannin76

Plow is 114/ month 225/skid salt no employees no workers comp


----------



## Fannin76

And the plow is brand new under warranty everything should pretty much be covered under it. My expenses are relatively low business wise but I am our only income


----------



## Greensway

Flawless440;1712548 said:


> Seen a guy today that takes care of the target by me on E. Broad.. was running a blizzard 8-10 plow with the 16' Ewing back plow... I have only seen them on this sight.. Thats the only reason i new what it was.. On a new Ford 6.7 diesel crew cab long bed... Hell of a rig.... That back plow is 7k.. Thats alot for 6' ft more on your swipe.


Was this what you saw? 
I thought years ago getting the first Blizzard 810 in town was going out on a limb and paid a lot more for it versus a Meyer, it proved to be one of the best purchases. Now I see many out there in town.

Fast forward ten / twelve years to now... I found something just as amazing as the Blizzard... the Ebling back blade!

It doesn't replace the front plow, but adds much more clearing power to a plow truck.

Once again, I have tested this new plow for the area and everyone can go out and copy the setup.... I approve!


----------



## Flawless440

Thats the one.. You were at meijer gas station..
You guys from from out east?
Mark Griger had target lots for awhile. I had a booth at the home and garden show next to him. Are you a sub for him or you guys have contract now?

Your lot always looks great!!! Grounds in the warm season look great as well.. Always see a mulch blower out there.
How many miles on that 6.7? Any issues?
Nice set up


----------



## Flawless440

Fannin76;1715762 said:


> And the plow is brand new under warranty everything should pretty much be covered under it. My expenses are relatively low business wise but I am our only income


What are you looking to do?
Must guys start by subbing, $50-$60 a hour...
If your going after your own contracts, do not charge hourly, its per push by how many inches..
With a tight route you can avg. $200+ a hour, I don't charge salt by the pound either.. Salt drop price.. Reason being if i can't get bulk salt i have to by expensive bags and put them in a bulk hopper..
I haven't crossed the line and took on seasonal contracts yet, i think the profit margins are lower.


----------



## Fannin76

Well as of now I have 3 parking lots if my own that are per push. I do 5 duplex drives at a per push rate. 6 or so resis 2 paid for seasonal. I sub about 3 hrs at 65$/hr. now I was asked to bid a bigger apartment complex they wanted hourly rates. Here's what my bid was.
$85/hr up to 5 in
125/hr 5.1 and up
50/hr sidewalks
$.20/pound of salt, or $10/bag
and I bid 200/hr if I have to bring in Bob cats dump trucks or trailers etc. 

now if you private messaged me it wouldn't let me check them. so text me 937-631-7181


----------



## Greensway

Flawless440;1715852 said:


> Thats the one.. You were at meijer gas station..
> You guys from from out east?
> Mark Griger had target lots for awhile. I had a booth at the home and garden show next to him. Are you a sub for him or you guys have contract now?
> 
> Your lot always looks great!!! Grounds in the warm season look great as well.. Always see a mulch blower out there.
> How many miles on that 6.7? Any issues?
> Nice set up


This store opened in 2005, we have had the contract since new.
The 6.7 was bought in November & no issues except the dash has a compartment on top that flips up to access usb,, when you crank up the defroster it cooks the radio & cuts in and out... if that is the worst thing that ever happens to this truck, I am okay with that!

We got another 2014 F350 at the same time, the gas 6.2 engine, it has had no issues at all either, it is a salt truck & seems to handle well, we really overload it since it doesn't leave the property and go on the road.

If your thinking of buying a new truck, the diesel of course is the powerhouse, but the gas would do just as well in my opinion. Ford has made quite a few improvements in the last few years.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1715080 said:


> Are they still calling for snow tonight? I think theirs enough salt down to cover it.
> 
> I'm going to have to brake out some old school american muscle on you guys.... You guys ever take your rides out to national trails? I have a good friend who is a head guy at jegs, always get to hang in their tower room.. Food, drinks, good times. This past fall he decided to quiet his jegs job after 17 years and move to Florida with no job lined up.. Crazy, just woke up one day and said F it, i'm gone..


Do you have a car you race there? I live 5 mins from it in pataskala. If like to race whatever you got with my rx7 there this season.


----------



## Maclawnco

Flawless440;1715860 said:


> I haven't crossed the line and took on seasonal contracts yet, i think the profit margins are lower.


We had one for last 2 years and I was so thankful when I got my termination notice this fall. It was a large retailer and was always asking for work to be done before contract scope said it needed to be done. Please plow at 1" with a 2" trigger sort of thing.


----------



## Bossman 92

So what do you think for snow chances tonight Jp? After looking at the radar I am not sure what to think..:waving:


----------



## Maclawnco

got a call from a mgt co a few mins ago saying be ready to plow tonight. This front is pulling more moisture than expected and sites that it reached hours ago are accumulating more than the weather guessers thought.


----------



## cwby_ram

Maclawnco;1716546 said:


> got a call from a mgt co a few mins ago saying be ready to plow tonight. This front is pulling more moisture than expected and sites that it reached hours ago are accumulating more than the weather guessers thought.


Hey, Mac, where abouts are you?


----------



## Fannin76

Anyone know what Dayton is looking like for tonight?


----------



## Bossman 92

I think MAC is in the Dayton area


----------



## Fannin76

Should I be putting the plow on Mac?


----------



## cwby_ram

Brother-in-law just said something about 1-3" tonight, but I'm not sure where he heard that. It'd be a surprise to me. Got a deer in the bed of the truck I wasn't planning on taking out until morning...


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1716624 said:


> Brother-in-law just said something about 1-3" tonight, but I'm not sure where he heard that. It'd be a surprise to me. Got a deer in the bed of the truck I wasn't planning on taking out until morning...


Post a pic! Buck or doe?


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1716630 said:


> Post a pic! Buck or doe?


Little doe. I'd post a pic but it isn't mine. I sat out in the woods the couple days before the deep freeze and didn't see anything. My buddy had better luck than me. I've not had a good season, but then again, when they've been moving, I've been sitting in the truck...

Edit: so it doesn't sound like a stolen deer, my buddy shot two, but will only eat one.


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1716649 said:


> Little doe. I'd post a pic but it isn't mine. I sat out in the woods the couple days before the deep freeze and didn't see anything. My buddy had better luck than me. I've not had a good season, but then again, when they've been moving, I've been sitting in the truck...
> 
> Edit: so it doesn't sound like a stolen deer, my buddy shot two, but will only eat one.


Sweet. I'll take a doe any day. Haven't had much time at all to get out this year. Father in law has already filled all his tags and supplied me with plenty of ground, backstrap, smokies, & stew cuts.


----------



## Fannin76

Mmmmm back strap is like meat candy


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1716683 said:



> Mmmmm back strap is like meat candy


I cut one into small medallion steaks and fried them up. They were great. The wife usually crock pots em


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1716670 said:


> Sweet. I'll take a doe any day. Haven't had much time at all to get out this year. Father in law has already filled all his tags and supplied me with plenty of ground, backstrap, smokies, & stew cuts.


Same story here. Would have loved to have shot my own, but as long I get some meat out of it, I'll be happy. Gonna try to process it tomorrow.


----------



## Maclawnco

Bossman 92;1716584 said:


> I think MAC is in the Dayton area


That's right.

Hope we don't plow tonight. Way too many broken trucks right now. Will get thru but it won't be pretty.


----------



## rblake

just came through Dayton about 40 mins ago. everything is covered. about 1/2 inch up by the airport. should be a easy evening.


----------



## Young Pup

Channel 4 said 1 to 3 on the 6pm news cast. With the heaviest outside of the outerbelt. I have been thinking 1 to 2 around here myself. Radar looks nice, but not holding my breath on the 1 to 2 right now.  Got to make a run to the storm. Oh yeah, it has started snowing here.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1716728 said:


> Channel 4 said 1 to 3 on the 6pm news cast. With the heaviest outside of the outerbelt. I have been thinking 1 to 2 around here myself. Radar looks nice, but not holding my breath on the 1 to 2 right now.  Got to make a run to the storm. Oh yeah, it has started snowing here.


just started here. Already feels wet lol


----------



## [email protected]

Snowing here, nothing is sticking yet tho


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1716734 said:


> just started here. Already feels wet lol


Everything is covered here. Even the streets that were white from the salt.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1716785 said:


> Everything is covered here. Even the streets that were white from the salt.


One of my guys said city of Hilliard is out plowing already


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1716789 said:


> One of my guys said city of Hilliard is out plowing already


Grandview will be out shortly is my guess.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1716806 said:


> Grandview will be out shortly is my guess.


Gonna be 43 degrees tomorrow. Dropped the blades today so of course it snows lol. Hopefully can just get away with a salt but we'll see.


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1716813 said:


> Gonna be 43 degrees tomorrow. Dropped the blades today so of course it snows lol. Hopefully can just get away with a salt but we'll see.


It's covered over here pretty good now.


----------



## Young Pup

1.5 around Richmond Indiana. Just saw this on skyeye.


----------



## Fannin76

I had an inch and a half an hour ago


----------



## BruceK

Just under 2" when it tapered off here just west of Dayton
just got back from a salt run at my retail lots that are open tonight.


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks guys.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1716856 said:


> Thanks guys.


Threw some treated salt down in the driveway. Burned it off quickly and anything additional is burning off


----------



## [email protected]

I'm gonna burn it off with salt. Around and inch here now


----------



## Fannin76

Bruce I thought we were supposed to measure in the pot holes....jk


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1716874 said:


> Threw some treated salt down in the driveway. Burned it off quickly and anything additional is burning off


Cool. thank you. Trying to decide what to do.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1716897 said:


> Cool. thank you. Trying to decide what to do.


Gonna be warm. Even overnight shows above freezing. Gonna scrape and salt walks and salt lots. We could either salt lots or just scrape em and no salt, but I'll take that in and out salt


----------



## Flawless440

Man, i wasn't planning on doing anything tonight.. Trying to lay a walkway tomorrow.. This is all going to melt tomorrow.. Waste of customers money.. Guess set alarm for 2... Hit the retails and let the rest go..


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1716904 said:


> Gonna be warm. Even overnight shows above freezing. Gonna scrape and salt walks and salt lots. We could either salt lots or just scrape em and no salt, but I'll take that in and out salt


I am sitting at 29 degrees here. Will be interesting to see what the temps do later on.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1716907 said:


> Man, i wasn't planning on doing anything tonight.. Trying to lay a walkway tomorrow.. This is all going to melt tomorrow.. Waste of customers money.. Guess set alarm for 2... Hit the retails and let the rest go..


Think I'm just gonna hit 1. Got a hilly retirement center in Delaware. They want salt if there's anything at all on the ground. GREAT customer. Need more of those!


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1716916 said:


> I am sitting at 29 degrees here. Will be interesting to see what the temps do later on.


May just spray walks and save on the granulars.


----------



## Young Pup

Grandview is out plowing.  I am heading out to check a couple of private drives.


----------



## muffy189

It just started snowing here so I went out and got the plow lined up so all I have to do is hook up or pull away


----------



## NortheastSNO

Ashtabula area calling for less than an inch, weather channel said. Lets hope its a peaceful night here. Lots are white with salt so should be ok
. SMS sent email this morning say 1 inch possible.


----------



## magneto259

Nothing worth doing here. Slushy


----------



## born2farm

2.5 in here. Sorta raining. This will dissappear fast


----------



## allseasons87

Just finished up servicing zero tolerance accounts. Pushed them all. Wet snow but temps are colder than I had expected. Curious to see if they'll drop when the sun starts to rise.


----------



## Young Pup

I did all but one. It is a pizza shop that opens at 11am. I will get up at 10 am and see if the sun does it dirty work on it. Still sitting at 31 here. had 2 inches maybe a little more. Got tired of measuring the stuff. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1717255 said:


> 2.5 in here. Sorta raining. This will dissappear fast


]\\

did you do anything?


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1717262 said:


> ]\\
> 
> did you do anything?


Yup we pushed all of our stuff


----------



## Flawless440

I didn't do anything, woke up at 2, checked my drive and it was already melting so i went back to bed. Text manager of my big retail and ask if he wanted a truck that temps are rising should melt by 10-11. He said no let it go so that means nobody gets service..
Shovel off this base and hope the nines aren't frozen, get this walkway laid.
Hope to pick up new loader today.. I'll try to post some pics


----------



## [email protected]

Pushed all of the lots, salted a few zero tolerance. Quick couple g's to start the weekend off


----------



## Bossman 92

A nice easy salt run here. Temps were hovering between 30 & 32 here all night. Didn't take much salt and everything is wet.

Jp any more snow this weekend or is it time for a few


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1714891 said:


> Just picked up some bulk and sprayed down with liquid calcium & beet juice. Hands feel disgusting. Ready for the next one!


I don't suppose you would share where you got the beet juice would ya? Looking to finish my pre - wet system this weekend and need something to spray. Pm me if you want

Thanks


----------



## WALKERS

Hey felas, do any of you know about the western unimount plows I have a coil sticking on one of the valves where it is staying energized. At all times and the plow won't go right at all. Does everything else but that.
Thanks in advance for any info :salute:


----------



## Flawless440

WALKERS;1717457 said:


> Hey felas, do any of you know about the western unimount plows I have a coil sticking on one of the valves where it is staying energized. At all times and the plow won't go right at all. Does everything else but that.
> Thanks in advance for any info :salute:


Post in western form.. guys are usally good about helping..


----------



## NickT

I had a western a while ago ... The joystick controller would always short out making me think it was a bad valve or coil....... Anyway plowed all lots had 2" of snow melted off quick as soon as I scrapped it


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1717411 said:


> A nice easy salt run here. Temps were hovering between 30 & 32 here all night. Didn't take much salt and everything is wet.
> 
> Jp any more snow this weekend or is it time for a few


Just looking at today's model run. Seems like we might get some light snow Saturday night after the rain moves through. Warm up on Sunday and then on Monday night into Tuesday looking at another shot of snow. Last night model run is showing it too.


----------



## born2farm

Whats everyone hearing on salt shortage? We were notified today that we better start exploring our options. We buy with another local company. Only have storage for 100ton....we have went through 300 ton combined so far. We have access to 500 tons if we can take delivery of it first of the week....after that they are saying they have to cut us off and haul for state contracts only.

I know it is a long shot....but if anybody knows of a supplier who will let us pre buy some right now and hold off on delivery let me know. Even if it is just 25 or 50 ton it is better then nothing.


----------



## procuts0103

That's bull ****! We commit to tonnage and they pull this crap. Cater to the state who pays half of what we pay...... cut us off, that's real fair.....


----------



## procuts0103

Just had a thought... can you get a load anytime if you get it yourself? I have a l9000 and can pickup anytime for myself...


----------



## Bossman 92

Good question. I don't know about you guys but I am looking forward to a night without snow. Gonna have a few beers and hang out with friends and the family without worrying about getting up every hour.


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1717936 said:


> Good question. I don't know about you guys but I am looking forward to a night without snow. Gonna have a few beers and hang out with friends and the family without worrying about getting up every hour.


2nd That.....


----------



## Bossman 92

Hey bud you get that new skiddy picked up today? Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## NortheastSNO

Quick question who has burger kings in Ashtabula County, got call today asking if i would like to bid, current plower didnt show for 4 th time this week.whent by and lot looked plowed and salted to me. Some turf damage but it looks plowed.


----------



## Bossman 92

Not sure who has them around here but they always look like **** and don't get done until the snow gets deep. Salt??? No way here


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1717952 said:


> Hey bud you get that new skiddy picked up today? Looking forward to some pics.


No, they are killing me Bobcat Enterprise, Hilliard.. They took days to get approval, now they are trying to locate the machine so i can pick it up.
Sales guy didn't even call me today.. I'm getting pissed, they are all busy trying to repair for the cent show.. Really dispointed in customer service.. Looking forward to building a relation ship, and always wanted a bobcat.. Bought my mustang in 08, the dealer got out of service and parts so i quit dealing with them.
All other equipment, approval and pick of equipment always a day or two..

Rental go's back tomorrow


----------



## Flawless440

procuts0103;1717923 said:


> Just had a thought... can you get a load anytime if you get it yourself? I have a l9000 and can pickup anytime for myself...


It helps, but they cut us contractors off first.. Save it for the city


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1717668 said:


> Whats everyone hearing on salt shortage? We were notified today that we better start exploring our options. We buy with another local company. Only have storage for 100ton....we have went through 300 ton combined so far. We have access to 500 tons if we can take delivery of it first of the week....after that they are saying they have to cut us off and haul for state contracts only.
> 
> I know it is a long shot....but if anybody knows of a supplier who will let us pre buy some right now and hold off on delivery let me know. Even if it is just 25 or 50 ton it is better then nothing.


I'm going though it.. 75 ton on order for over a week.. One truck has made it, being told 2 trucks next week.. Being told great lakes are frozen can't get boats in from Canada that salt is on.. Bag product for my sidewalks, plants have already shut production down. Be trying to get another 18 pallets on a truck for over a week. Not looking good, jacked price up $1 a bag, $2 by the time it gets here.. 
I haven't checked on the salt pile off of 670.. Stuff coming from up north has been dry and real white.

Man Brock 300 ton thats a ***** ton of salt...


----------



## procuts0103

Burger King up here guy does it for 20 bucks I heard.....

Flaw, I hope it helps. Dam truck is costing me a fortune. Plates. Ins. Minor repairs......


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1718040 said:


> I'm going though it.. 75 ton on order for over a week.. One truck has made it, being told 2 trucks next week.. Being told great lakes are frozen can't get boats in from Canada that salt is on.. Bag product for my sidewalks, plants have already shut production down. Be trying to get another 18 pallets on a truck for over a week. Not looking good, jacked price up $1 a bag, $2 by the time it gets here..
> I haven't checked on the salt pile off of 670.. Stuff coming from up north has been dry and real white.
> 
> Man Brock 300 ton thats a ***** ton of salt...


I started spraying my pile down. Been cutting waaaay back on material usage


----------



## NortheastSNO

procuts0103;1718046 said:


> Burger King up here guy does it for 20 bucks I heard.....
> 
> Flaw, I hope it helps. Dam truck is costing me a fortune. Plates. Ins. Minor repairs......


I bet he gets a burger too. Last i heard NLCI LAND had it.


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;1718040 said:


> I'm going though it.. 75 ton on order for over a week.. One truck has made it, being told 2 trucks next week.. Being told great lakes are frozen can't get boats in from Canada that salt is on.. Bag product for my sidewalks, plants have already shut production down. Be trying to get another 18 pallets on a truck for over a week. Not looking good, jacked price up $1 a bag, $2 by the time it gets here..
> I haven't checked on the salt pile off of 670.. Stuff coming from up north has been dry and real white.
> 
> Man Brock 300 ton thats a ***** ton of salt...


I should clarify. 300 ton combined between me and a buddy of mine who has a local landscape business. We deal with him because we didn't want to tie up a loader with salt


----------



## Maclawnco

I talked to my current supplier who gets from Cargill in Toledo and he said no shortage yet. I think we spread close to 250 tons for the season so far. Have another 200 tons on BIG thru WGS and their claim to fame is we never leave you high and dry.


----------



## Flawless440

procuts0103;1718046 said:


> Burger King up here guy does it for 20 bucks I heard.....
> 
> Flaw, I hope it helps. Dam truck is costing me a fortune. Plates. Ins. Minor repairs......


I'll do it for $19, I win, ha haThumbs Up

If you call Henderson Trucking, they own the lot the salt sits on here in Columbus... I have gone there and picked up 5 ton at a time when i have been told i can't get a truck.. Sometimes better just to show up down there.


----------



## Flawless440

Maclawnco;1718136 said:


> I talked to my current supplier who gets from Cargill in Toledo and he said no shortage yet. I think we spread close to 250 tons for the season so far. Have another 200 tons on BIG thru WGS and their claim to fame is we never leave you high and dry.


Mac.. Are you using Midwest?? Thats were he is pulling from and i'm curious if he is jerking me around trying to jack up price.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Maclawnco;1718136 said:


> I talked to my current supplier who gets from Cargill in Toledo and he said no shortage yet. I think we spread close to 250 tons for the season so far. Have another 200 tons on BIG thru WGS and their claim to fame is we never leave you high and dry.


WGS left us high and dry several years back with the shortage. I won't buy into his BIG program anymore. We went elsewhere for the last several years. Nice guy but I hate paying a down payment with zero guarantee.


----------



## Maclawnco

Flawless440;1718150 said:


> Mac.. Are you using Midwest?? Thats were he is pulling from and i'm curious if he is jerking me around trying to jack up price.


No, our mulch supplier is doing us really well on salt this year.


----------



## Maclawnco

fortydegnorth;1718164 said:


> WGS left us high and dry several years back with the shortage. I won't buy into his BIG program anymore. We went elsewhere for the last several years. Nice guy but I hate paying a down payment with zero guarantee.


My understanding was the down payment was for a guarantee. This will be a fun February maybe....


----------



## born2farm

I dont know about you guys.....but it was sure nice to spend a whole night in bed.


----------



## Bossman 92

It was nice not worrying about snow last night. Although I did wake up at 1 on my own. Waiting on a delivery from fed ex with parts to change electric motors on the one salter. At least it's a nice warm day to mess with it.


----------



## procuts0103

How can there be a shortage???? Big piles down here at Penney dock...


----------



## born2farm

procuts0103;1718965 said:


> How can there be a shortage???? Big piles down here at Penney dock...


I think it all depends on who you talk to and who they have to supply. I have been on the phone with several suppliers. Some say there is a shortage some say there isnt.


----------



## Bossman 92

I talked to my supplier a few days ago and he said it was getting harder for them to get salt but didn't seem like it was a huge deal. I called for a load about 9 and had it by 3 the same day. I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## BruceK

Anyone heard about this company
http://www.plowz.com/
http://www.plowz.com/

They offer an ap for your phone to schedule snow removal for your driveway. The site also says they are looking for operators. Nice concept, wondering how the manage rates.


----------



## allseasons87

BruceK;1719517 said:


> Anyone heard about this company
> http://www.plowz.com/
> http://www.plowz.com/
> 
> They offer an ap for your phone to schedule snow removal for your driveway. The site also says they are looking for operators. Nice concept, wondering how the manage rates.


I would assume they take national averages if it's a new program


----------



## cwby_ram

BruceK;1719517 said:


> Anyone heard about this company
> http://www.plowz.com/
> http://www.plowz.com/
> They offer an ap for your phone to schedule snow removal for your driveway. The site also says they are looking for operators. Nice concept, wondering how the manage rates.


Just saw this on Facebook. Looked at it briefly and quickly dismissed it. It'd be more hassle than it would be worth for me, but an interesting concept. I seem to recall seeing something similar last year on the forum. Plow Team, maybe?


----------



## muffy189

Well that was a bit slick this morning, the city crews hadn't been out yet and as I was salting one of my lots I saw 3 cars slide thru a light then the 4th one T boned a car


----------



## Flawless440

You guys get all the action...


----------



## NickT

Came into work my regular job today and the lot was a little slick ... Hope u guys that salt were out this morning!!!!


----------



## procuts0103

Full salt here..... nice surprise for sure!


----------



## allseasons87

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4504193

Looks like Wisconsin is using cheese & cheese brine to de - ice the roads due to its high salt content. Now I have seen it all.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1720189 said:


> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4504193
> 
> Looks like Wisconsin is using cheese & cheese brine to de - ice the roads due to its high salt content. Now I have seen it all.


that is one way to get rid of the mice. Put it on the road, mice come out and get run over by car. Taking care of 2 issues at one time. :laughing:


----------



## procuts0103

Snow this week???


----------



## BruceK

GFS looks pretty dry until the end of the month. There might be a few light salt events before then. Things will change but that's the best we've got right now for Ohio.


----------



## Maclawnco

BruceK;1720538 said:


> GFS looks pretty dry until the end of the month. There might be a few light salt events before then. Things will change but that's the best we've got right now for Ohio.


Not to be rude but didn't you also say we wouldn't see grass all Jan? It's cool to play meteorologist but it's just as cool to say I dunno too.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Looks like a salt event late Tuesday into Wednesday morning for northern ohio.


----------



## Young Pup

Maclawnco;1720591 said:


> Not to be rude but didn't you also say we wouldn't see grass all Jan? It's cool to play meteorologist but it's just as cool to say I dunno too.


He is just saying what the models show is all. No plowable events in the future if you BELIEVE today's model runs. Tonight's first run still shows light snow events this week. Models are like women, always changing their minds. Don't shoot the messengers.


----------



## Young Pup

Burkartsplow;1720614 said:


> Looks like a salt event late Tuesday into Wednesday morning for northern ohio.


And you would be right.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Burkartsplow;1720614 said:


> Looks like a salt event late Tuesday into Wednesday morning for northern ohio.


I saw the same thing for southern ohio. Looks like the rain may end with a little snow and ice. I'd love a salt run this week. xysport


----------



## BruceK

Not a meteorologist just looking at their models. Yeah I'm pretty disappointed in the loss of snow cover. But the big warmup we had wasn't showing that strong on the earlier models. I guess you take you life into your hands when you read too much confidence into these things when the are more than a few days into the future. (I got chastised by my close friends on my personal facebook page as well.)


----------



## jk4718

I'm not sure what the complaint is. If you haven't made more money so far this winter than you did last winter then you're doing something wrong. I'm fine with a little break. Time to relax, repair and regroup. Things can change quickly in those models. Hell, if it says a big snow more than a week out it's only 10% right, that same accuracy can be used if it says no snow in the next 384 hours


----------



## Flawless440

I don't mind a break leaves to get done today.. Get back on this tree project... Gravel this driveway so we can get this house on the market..
Snow better not be done with these new payments i took on.. That would be my luck.. 

Six weeks away, we will be edging beds....


----------



## procuts0103

I can't believe we are talking about spring projects already! God I hate spring! Still have 2 months of snow left. Hope we get pounded. I make tons more in winter. So bring on a snowy second half!


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1721154 said:


> I can't believe we are talking about spring projects already! God I hate spring! Still have 2 months of snow left. Hope we get pounded. I make tons more in winter. So bring on a snowy second half!


I 2nd that for sure


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1721142 said:


> I don't mind a break leaves to get done today.. Get back on this tree project... Gravel this driveway so we can get this house on the market..
> Snow better not be done with these new payments i took on.. That would be my luck..
> 
> Six weeks away, we will be edging beds....


You ever tried recycled asphalt for a gravel drive? $6 a ton. I think I'm gonna try it out at our shop.


----------



## born2farm

allseasons87;1721333 said:


> You ever tried recycled asphalt for a gravel drive? $6 a ton. I think I'm gonna try it out at our shop.


We use it at the farm. Packs rock hard. We use a bunch of it. The only downside is that a ton doesn't go very far. The stuff is pretty heavy.


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1721333 said:


> You ever tried recycled asphalt for a gravel drive? $6 a ton. I think I'm gonna try it out at our shop.


A friend of mine (Molly @ Wholesale Stone Supply) has used it in her stone yard. The loader buried most of it in a year. If you're in Lewis center I would try recycled concrete. There's a place right over in Gahanna that sells it cheap. It would be halfway between the blacktop and quarry gravel.


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1721443 said:


> A friend of mine (Molly @ Wholesale Stone Supply) has used it in her stone yard. The loader buried most of it in a year. If you're in Lewis center I would try recycled concrete. There's a place right over in Gahanna that sells it cheap. It would be halfway between the blacktop and quarry gravel.


I know what place your talking about, can't think of the name. They have a recycled #304 which I've been told works good as well


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1721333 said:


> You ever tried recycled asphalt for a gravel drive? $6 a ton. I think I'm gonna try it out at our shop.


Space im renting now has tons of it.. I have used it as well, i think Colvin gravel had it $3 a ton.. I would stay away from it, held well over summer. Winter it's mud, this stuff was 3' thick.. Landlord is all over me to fix it with a loader.. Stuff is two small.. Maybe 2's first.

2 months left on my lease.. Hope to sell this house we been re-habbing and finally after 13 years buy a dam shop. I live on 4 acres but im sick of having all the guys bull$hit at my house.


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1721522 said:


> I know what place your talking about, can't think of the name. They have a recycled #304 which I've been told works good as well


It's just across the bridge from where that Tiki restaurant was. One of those places that I go to about every 5 years when I have concrete to dump on that side of town so I drive around for a few minutes until I find it.


----------



## Young Pup

Looking like back to winter weather starting tomorrow night into Wednesday. Then this weekend looks rather interesting now on the gfs tonight.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1722276 said:


> Looking like back to winter weather starting tomorrow night into Wednesday. Then this weekend looks rather interesting now on the gfs tonight.


Keep it coming!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1722292 said:


> Keep it coming!


We will have to see what happens. We know these models have been goofy as of late. I think a salt event is in the works for tomorrow night. But this weekend we will need to keep an eye on.

Figures making the 1075 into a swing away mount. Could not get the pieces out of the frame to make the switch, so it is at the welders. Dropped it early this am hoping I would get back this Monday afternoon. But nope. Hoping they can separate them so it can me mounted up tomorrow.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1722301 said:


> We will have to see what happens. We know these models have been goofy as of late. I think a salt event is in the works for tomorrow night. But this weekend we will need to keep an eye on.
> 
> Figures making the 1075 into a swing away mount. Could not get the pieces out of the frame to make the switch, so it is at the welders. Dropped it early this am hoping I would get back this Monday afternoon. But nope. Hoping they can separate them so it can me mounted up tomorrow.


Found myself wishing mine was a hitch mount today. Being down to one truck at the moment, the spreader gets in the way of my hitch. Got some things to catch up that would be easier with the trailer...


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1722306 said:


> Found myself wishing mine was a hitch mount today. Being down to one truck at the moment, the spreader gets in the way of my hitch. Got some things to catch up that would be easier with the trailer...


I am getting tired of taking the thing off to go load up a skid of salt. LOL Plus, I have a plan that I think will help with taking it off the truck when it becomes a swing away. I hope it works. LOL

I still have the 575 I can still use though.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1722308 said:


> I am getting tired of taking the thing off to go load up a skid of salt. LOL Plus, I have a plan that I think will help with taking it off the truck when it becomes a swing away. I hope it works. LOL
> 
> I still have the 575 I can still use though.


I was just looking at it thinking about building a little rack or something. Good point with the pallets. I'm kinda sorta looking for a second truck again, that'll fix the problem. For now I'll have to be happy borrowing the wife's suburban to move the trailer around, although I don't think she's too keen on me working out of her truck!


----------



## jk4718

cwby_ram;1722306 said:


> Found myself wishing mine was a hitch mount today. Being down to one truck at the moment, the spreader gets in the way of my hitch. Got some things to catch up that would be easier with the trailer...


I cut the sides of my 1075 frame and made it so it was a bolt on. Then I could hook up a trailer without having to take the salter off.


----------



## jk4718

Looks like we go into a clipper train cycle at the end of the week. GFS is showing 1-2" Friday, then this nice little gem...


----------



## jk4718

Here is the full 120hr


----------



## cwby_ram

jk4718;1722331 said:


> I cut the sides of my 1075 frame and made it so it was a bolt on. Then I could hook up a trailer without having to take the salter off.


Good thinking. I really need to work on the frame anyway. Maybe a late fall project for next year.


----------



## cwby_ram

jk4718;1722333 said:


> Here is the full 120hr


Wouldn't mind if that pans out!


----------



## Flawless440

That would be perfect.. caught up on some things this week, bring snow for the weekend. .


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1722308 said:


> I am getting tired of taking the thing off to go load up a skid of salt. LOL Plus, I have a plan that I think will help with taking it off the truck when it becomes a swing away. I hope it works. LOL
> 
> I still have the 575 I can still use though.


JP mine is a 1075 and it swing away and it is so nice to get a pallet of salt just by swinging it instead of pulling it off, I have a stand on casters I just roll under it raise it up a little and pull the pipe out and it's off. When I need the hitchI cut a tube to fit around the pipe, I jack the spreader up put the tubes on and go


----------



## Fannin76

So I recently put a bid in for an apartment complex. I think it was 85/hr up to 5 inches....any way I just receive word they found a company to do it for $50/hr no matter how many inches on the ground.....are you kidding me? That's what my side walk bid was. Some people are just idiots.


----------



## k&j Landscaping

Gotta love lowballers. Just wait until the next inevitable blizzard and they quit right in the middle or their crap equipment breaks. These people will learn. It is very frustrating I know.


----------



## jk4718

Fannin76;1722668 said:


> So I recently put a bid in for an apartment complex. I think it was 85/hr up to 5 inches....any way I just receive word they found a company to do it for $50/hr no matter how many inches on the ground.....are you kidding me? That's what my side walk bid was. Some people are just idiots.[
> 
> It'll cost them when the guy shows up with some old tahoe with a E47 on it.
> 
> Part of depends on the overhead though. I would have gone in there @ $60-$65 an hr with no incrementals and $40 for the walk labor, but I have very little overhead. I would go lower than that if there was salt.
> 
> My brother in law had an interesting theory that guys that bid that low probably just pad the hours. (Plow 8 and bill for 10).


----------



## Maclawnco

Fannin76;1722668 said:


> So I recently put a bid in for an apartment complex. I think it was 85/hr up to 5 inches....any way I just receive word they found a company to do it for $50/hr no matter how many inches on the ground.....are you kidding me? That's what my side walk bid was. Some people are just idiots.


Problem being you're bidding apartments. We let our membership in the GDAA lapse this year. Not even worth our time responding to RFP'S from their communities they went so low.


----------



## fortydegnorth

I have one job that we do by the hour. It's an easy, large job, and it's always after the snow is over. They have their own equipment so we only get called when they need it. We charge $100 per hour and they always pay. We don't go slow either. I want to be done and home just as bad as anyone. I would never quote a regular job by the hour. I would think the complex would get screwed over more than the contractor. I'd have a truck there taking his time and cleaning it curb to curb and between cars. Heck it may take 2-3 days to finish! :laughing:


----------



## NickT

Maclawnco;1722706 said:


> Problem being you're bidding apartments. We let our membership in the GDAA lapse this year. Not even worth our time responding to RFP'S from their communities they went so low.


What's the GDAA?


----------



## CELandscapes

NickT;1722757 said:


> What's the GDAA?


Greater Dayton Apartment Association


----------



## Fannin76

Haha don't dis the Tahoe. I use a Tahoe but I have a brand new boss on it. its just more comfortable personally. but I did let them know when they weren't happy with the quality to give me a call.


----------



## Fannin76

And they only wanted hourly bids


----------



## Flawless440

When a bid ask for hourly i bid $100 a hour.. 9' plows..
I have seen a lot of brickmen bids, they are $95 hour for 9' stakebed truck..

I have one contract that is hourly.. Storage facility.. Snow blow around all the doors, then push it all out..


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1722666 said:


> JP mine is a 1075 and it swing away and it is so nice to get a pallet of salt just by swinging it instead of pulling it off, I have a stand on casters I just roll under it raise it up a little and pull the pipe out and it's off. When I need the hitchI cut a tube to fit around the pipe, I jack the spreader up put the tubes on and go


That is what I was planning on doing. thanks.  Well, I have to fab this freaking mount. Nothing is going right on this project. Talked to the place I bought it from and they are going to reimburse me some money. NOT enough for the problem imo. I should just return the thing and go local. That is what I get for changing my mind two times and getting it off the freaking internet.

Put a fork in me, I am done. Snow or no snow tonight, I might not go out.  My head is pounding.


----------



## NickT

Young Pup;1722938 said:


> That is what I was planning on doing. thanks.  Well, I have to fab this freaking mount. Nothing is going right on this project. Talked to the place I bought it from and they are going to reimburse me some money. NOT enough for the problem imo. I should just return the thing and go local. That is what I get for changing my mind two times and getting it off the freaking internet.
> 
> Put a fork in me, I am done. Snow or no snow tonight, I might not go out.  My head is pounding.


Turn that frown upside down bro!!! Chalk it up as experience, 
Now go strap on your snow boots and get to work mister!!!! Why is it when us plow guys are working on something and it's not going well we go to the " I'm done with snow plowing " card, I thought I was the only one that said that. LOL


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1722938 said:


> That is what I was planning on doing. thanks.  Well, I have to fab this freaking mount. Nothing is going right on this project. Talked to the place I bought it from and they are going to reimburse me some money. NOT enough for the problem imo. I should just return the thing and go local. That is what I get for changing my mind two times and getting it off the freaking internet.
> 
> Put a fork in me, I am done. Snow or no snow tonight, I might not go out.  My head is pounding.


Seems to be how it always goes. When I switched trucks a little bit ago, I got done just in time to start working it (5:30 am). If you need a hand, I may be able to lend one.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1723107 said:


> Seems to be how it always goes. When I switched trucks a little bit ago, I got done just in time to start working it (5:30 am). If you need a hand, I may be able to lend one.


Thank you. I will use the 575 tonight if need be. I will either modify the top plate or I am going to look at a friends two trucks in the morning and just see if we can do a swap with either one. If not we cut it to fit. LOL

Here is my what is wrong.


----------



## Young Pup

The bottom is not going under the rail like it is suppose to. So that is why I might have to modify it.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1723197 said:


> The bottom is not going under the rail like it is suppose to. So that is why I might have to modify it.


Hard to tell what it's hung up on in the pic. I had plastic bedliners in both my trucks (which really need to go), I had to cut both to get that bracket to sit tight. Hope you get her figured out easily. Cutting isn't so bad...


----------



## Flawless440

Snow tonight????


----------



## cwby_ram

I was just coming back to see what we thought about tonight. Found more leaves to pick up, truck is full of leaf gear...


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1723209 said:


> Hard to tell what it's hung up on in the pic. I had plastic bedliners in both my trucks (which really need to go), I had to cut both to get that bracket to sit tight. Hope you get her figured out easily. Cutting isn't so bad...


Thanks, I will have to cut the plate to fit snug up to the corner to over had about 2 inches over the tailgate.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1723217 said:


> Snow tonight????


Looking at the latest run just now, it sure looks like some light snow later on tonight. But looking at radar I don't see it. One more model I want to look at. Be back in 7 minutes. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1723243 said:


> Looking at the latest run just now, it sure looks like some light snow later on tonight. But looking at radar I don't see it. One more model I want to look at. Be back in 7 minutes. lol


the hrrr model is showing it as well. But I am skeptical. my gut says NO. But I better get up in a few hours and check. Sorry, I know not much help. Sorry. This radar has picked up though. So maybe there is some merit to those models after all.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1723246 said:


> the hrrr model is showing it as well. But I am skeptical. my gut says NO. But I better get up in a few hours and check. Sorry, I know not much help. Sorry. This radar has picked up though. So maybe there is some merit to those models after all.
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


Thanks, JP. Guess I'll get up in a bit, too, just in case.


----------



## procuts0103

Dryer than a popcorn fart here...


----------



## Flawless440

Local guys saying light snow tomorrow.... More leaves today, also start moving firewood pile.. Maybe do a scrape metal run, pile needs cleaned up..


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1723345 said:


> Local guys saying light snow tomorrow.... More leaves today, also start moving firewood pile.. Maybe do a scrape metal run, pile needs cleaned up..


Leaves here too.


----------



## buckhigh

cwby_ram;1723368 said:


> Leaves here too.


Same here. I hate it when they're wet and heavy. Makes for a long day...sucks.


----------



## buckhigh

Speaking of leaves. Anyone on here in the Cleveland area still running a leaf loader vac truck or trailer? Easy money...


----------



## Young Pup

No snow over night, but it is snowing now. Streets have a coating, sidwalks and rooftops.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1723406 said:


> No snow over night, but it is snowing now. Streets have a coating, sidwalks and rooftops.


Here too. Sidewalks covering, streets, too.


----------



## allseasons87

Landscape lighting install today. It's f'n cold! Streets covered in the neighborhood in Dublin but it's definitely melting off in areas.


----------



## procuts0103

Is Winter over???


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1723511 said:


> Landscape lighting install today. It's f'n cold! Streets covered in the neighborhood in Dublin but it's definitely melting off in areas.


Hmnn, picked a good day for this project.  26 degrees out there. Stay warm.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1723498 said:


> Here too. Sidewalks covering, streets, too.


One side of the street is melted off. My side the walks are still covered.


----------



## cwby_ram

procuts0103;1723524 said:


> Is Winter over???


I guess not, it's friggin cold out here!



Young Pup;1723553 said:


> One side of the street is melted off. My side the walks are still covered.


Same here, in think the walks are melting a little too. Gonna continue with other plans for now.


----------



## jk4718

Noon GFS has erased the chance of a plowable event Sat/Sun. It looks like a salt bonanza though...5-6" over the next 10 days and everything comes in less than inch and a half at a time.


----------



## KevinClark

jk4718;1723619 said:


> Noon GFS has erased the chance of a plowable event Sat/Sun. It looks like a salt bonanza though...5-6" over the next 10 days and everything comes in less than inch and a half at a time.


GREAT!!!! Weather is driving us nuts!


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1723619 said:


> Noon GFS has erased the chance of a plowable event Sat/Sun. It looks like a salt bonanza though...5-6" over the next 10 days and everything comes in less than inch and a half at a time.


Hmnn, I am looking at this for that time frame. Looks like 1 to 3 to me. Lets see what the euro shows in a bit though. Time for a haircut. I am long overdue.


----------



## jk4718

Over 8-10 hrs I figured it would just be two saltings. Of course, someone in here did have the saying that sums this year up: If they call for less than 2" add 2", and if they call for more than 2" subtract 2". lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1723667 said:


> Over 8-10 hrs I figured it would just be two saltings. Of course, someone in here did have the saying that sums this year up: If they call for less than 2" add 2", and if they call for more than 2" subtract 2". lol


I can see that.  These models are still screwy. I have not seen anything about the euro yet. I guess I better go check the other forum I visit though to see if they have any updates on that.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1723765 said:


> I can see that.  These models are still screwy. I have not seen anything about the euro yet. I guess I better go check the other forum I visit though to see if they have any updates on that.


Long term temps are looking good. Just need some a that precip!


----------



## allseasons87

Got 40 tons of recycled 304 coming tomorrow for the shop. Picked up the one ton roller today. Hopefully no more mud!


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1723896 said:


> Got 40 tons of recycled 304 coming tomorrow for the shop. Picked up the one ton roller today. Hopefully no more mud!


What do you have under that? I hope there is something bigger than 3/4 somewhere under there.


----------



## BruceK

Local Dayton TV now mentioning light accumulations Saturday evening.


----------



## jk4718

Now the Nam is grabbing onto the Saturday night chance and agrees with the GFS. I know you Cinnci guys need some snow, but I'm willing to make a wager on this one. That's a really weird path for it to follow. A little shift to the East seems more likely, Mother Nature likes those 70 and 71 dividing lines.


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1723975 said:


> What do you have under that? I hope there is something bigger than 3/4 somewhere under there.


Loads of brick and paver scraps only where its muddy with ruts. Its not all muddy, just enough to piss you off and alwats have dirty trucks, etc...Laying down geo textile fabric as well. Getting 40 tons to start, then most likely another 40 beginning of next week. Looking to go pretty thick with it. Already have some 57 and 411 down in spots. There is gravel under neath everything from previous owner from years ago


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1724055 said:


> Loads of brick and paver scraps only where its muddy with ruts. Its not all muddy, just enough to piss you off and alwats have dirty trucks, etc...Laying down geo textile fabric as well. Getting 40 tons to start, then most likely another 40 beginning of next week. Looking to go pretty thick with it. Already have some 57 and 411 down in spots. There is gravel under neath everything from previous owner from years ago


Nightmere never ending... I exvated mine and laid 100 tons every year. . Nothing makes a difference.
At one point was considering a 20k loan to buy concrete, with me doing the labor..
But we moved, someone else's problem now.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1724087 said:


> Nightmere never ending... I exvated mine and laid 100 tons every year. . Nothing makes a difference.
> At one point was considering a 20k loan to buy concrete, with me doing the labor..
> But we moved, someone else's problem now.


I can't stand everything being muddy all the time


----------



## Young Pup

Ok I am all set to go. Swing away mount is on. Just bought one locally and will be shipping the other back. It is either for early 90 to late 90 vehicles. Sure not for the 2001 and up.


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1724055 said:


> Loads of brick and paver scraps only where its muddy with ruts. Its not all muddy, just enough to piss you off and alwats have dirty trucks, etc...Laying down geo textile fabric as well. Getting 40 tons to start, then most likely another 40 beginning of next week. Looking to go pretty thick with it. Already have some 57 and 411 down in spots. There is gravel under neath everything from previous owner from years ago


Sounds like you have plenty of big stuff under there, but there really is no perfect way to do it. I do really like the geotex idea Thumbs Up


----------



## fortydegnorth

We have a decent size gravel area we always base with #2's and then cap with the 304. The recycled asphalt was like driving on sand. We tried it a couple years ago. It wouldn't compact at all. Without a base you'll be capping that for a long time.


----------



## Flawless440

It all turns to mud.. The only thing i ever see work is 3'-5' thick of 2's


----------



## Flawless440

Took some pics today of our new to me loader.. 900 hrs, already surface rust but its still real nice.. Also new truck (white one)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1724522&posted=1#post1724522


----------



## allseasons87

fortydegnorth;1724204 said:


> We have a decent size gravel area we always base with #2's and then cap with the 304. The recycled asphalt was like driving on sand. We tried it a couple years ago. It wouldn't compact at all. Without a base you'll be capping that for a long time.


Yeah decided against the asphalt and went 304


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1724540 said:


> Took some pics today of our new to me loader.. 900 hrs, already surface rust but its still real nice.. Also new truck (white one)
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1724522&posted=1#post1724522


I love the new body styles on the 2500's. Our 09 is a tank!


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1724740 said:


> I love the new body styles on the 2500's. Our 09 is a tank!


It is nice, sits up a lot higher than our 07 (1st year new body) bigger tires,
class 4 or 5 trailer hitch

our 07 is always going to dealer for electrical problems 80k miles.. Its there now, always somthing with wiring harness's, computer under driver seat collecting moisture. Already recalled once for this problem.. Air bag light always on, tire sensors. etc etc.


----------



## Flawless440

We are heading out early, pre-salt

They say it's starting at noon... 1"

Avoid rush hour guys... You know they can't drive


----------



## WALKERS

Pup,
What are we suppose to get this weekend?


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1724890 said:


> Pup,
> What are we suppose to get this weekend?


I will go look right now. My computer decided to go back to 2011 overnight. At least with the date. LOL So I have been working on that. :angry:


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the nam at hour 66 which is 1am on Sunday morning.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam snowfall potential including today through 84 hours


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the gfs same time as above.


----------



## Young Pup

And the gfs snowfall map through 84 hours including today's snow. Got to run a virus scan be back in a bit to look into this further. but this is a quick check.


----------



## jk4718

The snow totals are really pretty, but there are three clippers moving through. The biggest one is Saturday...


----------



## jk4718




----------



## BruceK

Just started snowing in Dayton 10 minutes ago and the sidewalks are already white. Guess I'll be warming up the salt truck shortly. Check the radar, looks like more than an inch to me.


----------



## BruceK

Saturday is beginning to look profitable. 4-5" for Dayton wouldn't be shabby.


----------



## jk4718

BruceK;1724972 said:


> Saturday is beginning to look profitable. 4-5" for Dayton wouldn't be shabby.


You guys haven't had a good one yet, have you? We have been hogging most of it for ourselves.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the 16 day snowfall from the gfs. Big IF this would happen, we would be making some payup


----------



## Young Pup

Been snowing here for the past 25 minutes. Picking up some now.


----------



## Bossman 92

How much snow do you have on the ground now? Also how much do you think we will receive by tomorrow morning?

Thanks. Locals saying inch or so but radar looks rather robust tho


----------



## [email protected]

Went out and salted all lots at 11am. Home now waiting for this last storm to come through. What do you guys think snowfall totals will be tonight here in Columbus?


----------



## Young Pup

I have been out running around all afternoon. Just hit the last place that is open and that is a pizza place. I need to look at the models and stuff. My thinking earlier was 1 inch to 2 inch tops earlier today. I will see if that has changed any. Traffic stinks by the way. LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1725275 said:


> I have been out running around all afternoon. Just hit the last place that is open and that is a pizza place. I need to look at the models and stuff. My thinking earlier was 1 inch to 2 inch tops earlier today. I will see if that has changed any. Traffic stinks by the way. LOL


Yea I hear ya on the traffic! Wife just got home and said it's a mess. Hopefully we can just salt the piss out of this one and not push it....I prefer easy money LOL


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1725288 said:


> Yea I hear ya on the traffic! Wife just got home and said it's a mess. Hopefully we can just salt the piss out of this one and not push it....I prefer easy money LOL


I
If I were to believe the 18z model runs, we would see 1 to 3 inches over the next 33 hours. Not sure I can believe that though. I will just radar watch. I do see some darker blue in these returns. Be interesting to see if this holds together. If it does, then yes 1 to 3 will be possible.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true


----------



## BruceK

This last cloud just added another 1/4" making out total near Dayton about an inch. Evening news showed reports from 1/2 to 1 1/2 in the area.


----------



## WALKERS

We went and salted here just a dusting need more thou want to buy some toys for this spring.


----------



## Maclawnco

One of our larger clients called about 8pm and said we needed to plow. It's thru a mgt co and I insisted the location was being ********. They agreed and said push it anyways. So, one of our loaders is out scraping the 1/2" off this lot, after we salted already about 2pm.


----------



## Bossman 92

Maclawnco;1725520 said:


> One of our larger clients called about 8pm and said we needed to plow. It's thru a mgt co and I insisted the location was being ********. They agreed and said push it anyways. So, one of our loaders is out scraping the 1/2" off this lot, after we salted already about 2pm.


Nice. Hopefully it's a per event/per push and not a seasonal job.


----------



## Young Pup

Calling it a night and getting up at 2 to go out and check things. Just checked the ones that need to be open 24/7 and they are wet. Go out and drop salt later then see what Friday daytime brings.


----------



## Flawless440

We just got done.. Hit all our walks.. seems to be holding.. Guys started at 9 am..


----------



## [email protected]

Going to bed, gonna wake up at 5am to go salt everything again.


----------



## cwby_ram

Salted a few. Gonna go back out around two and get the rest. Maybe push a couple zero tolerance places if we get any more tonight.


----------



## born2farm

We ended up with an inch to an inch and a half here. Will be out scraping an salting tonight.


----------



## procuts0103

Nothing here in bula.... maybe a dusting. Still flinging the salt tho. Easy......


----------



## magneto259

Yep easy salt day.


----------



## muffy189

Salted in Salem


----------



## Flawless440

Whole night sleep, everything still clear while taking kids to bus stop.....
Saying another 1" today..

Anyone have a timeline on Saturdays storm..... Have to rally the walkway troops


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1725969 said:


> Whole night sleep, everything still clear while taking kids to bus stop.....
> Saying another 1" today..
> 
> Anyone have a timeline on Saturdays storm..... Have to rally the walkway troops


Just got in, wound up salting mostly. Flawless, I think I heard starting around 3 Saturday afternoon, but it may have changed by now. Saying 1"-2" by this afternoon for up the road a bit here. Time for a little nap.


----------



## jk4718

Today
Columbus <1", Cinci & Dayton 1-2"

Late Saturday/ Early Sunday
GFS: Over 12 hours Columbus 2-2.5", Dayton 2.5"-3", Cinci .5-2"
Nam: Over 12 hours Columbus 1", Dayton 1-1.5", Cinci 2-2.5"


----------



## jk4718

Here is the newest noon run of the nam. There is some nice lake effect for you guys up north, but it looks like it's leaving you cinci and Dayton guys with nothing more than a possible dusting. Of course, the radar looks completely different. I give up. lol


----------



## Young Pup

the nam at 42 hours.


----------



## Young Pup

Nam snowfall for the next 48 hours.


----------



## Young Pup

Gfs at hour 39. Looks like the heaviest snow will be around cincy per this.


----------



## Young Pup

Gfs snowfall through 60 hours. Need to run an errand then come back and take a nap.


----------



## Bossman 92

Hey YP did you guys get anything out of this snow today? Looks like Dayton area picked up a few inches


----------



## jk4718

wesport:bluebouncxysport
Chris Bradley
February's weather may get interesting!

FOR WEATHER GEEKS ONLY: The weather pattern has been cold with fast moving Clippers for the last week or so. I see even colder weather for the end of January with subzero temperatures very possible.

But today we are seeing signs of a pattern change that could make for an interesting February. If you like heavy snow.. the change I see happening after the third of February will bring a smile to your face. It appears the Jet Stream will be shift with a trough in the West. I've attached the GFS 500 mb which shows us the wind patterns across the country. This trough allows storms to develop across Texas and Oklahoma and ride up into the Ohio Valley. You heard it here first.... these are the storms the dump lots of snow. Lets keep an eye on this friends!


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1726379 said:


> Hey YP did you guys get anything out of this snow today? Looks like Dayton area picked up a few inches


Just had some heavier snow earlier. but everything is ok. Cause I salted early this am from the stuff overnight. Streets are wet here as of right now. It will be interesting to see what bruce got over there though.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1726386 said:


> Just had some heavier snow earlier. but everything is ok. Cause I salted early this am from the stuff overnight. Streets are wet here as of right now. It will be interesting to see what bruce got over there though.


Eazt side got a inch. . Im shoveling walks salting lots.. could scrape. . Truck in hilliard says its nothing like east side..
We r salting all lots. .
holding off till after tomorrow to hit all the crazy walks. .


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1726381 said:


> wesport:bluebouncxysport
> Chris Bradley
> February's weather may get interesting!
> 
> FOR WEATHER GEEKS ONLY: The weather pattern has been cold with fast moving Clippers for the last week or so. I see even colder weather for the end of January with subzero temperatures very possible.
> 
> But today we are seeing signs of a pattern change that could make for an interesting February. If you like heavy snow.. the change I see happening after the third of February will bring a smile to your face. It appears the Jet Stream will be shift with a trough in the West. I've attached the GFS 500 mb which shows us the wind patterns across the country. This trough allows storms to develop across Texas and Oklahoma and ride up into the Ohio Valley. You heard it here first.... these are the storms the dump lots of snow. Lets keep an eye on this friends!


Here we go!


----------



## Fannin76

I need Dayton guys to give me a call.......I've got both trucks down and may need someone to cover a lot for me if I don't get fixed tonight 937-631-7181 I can only offer you what they pay me....doesn't have to be pretty may just need the owner off of my back


----------



## jk4718

18z Nam for tomorrow


----------



## BruceK

We picked up 2-3" in Dayton this morning in several bursts. Visibility was horrible. Just finished plowing everything except a couple of churches and a funeral home. Headin back out to try and clean up some busy retail lots. What a surprise.


----------



## KevinClark

I hope we get something up here. Bare pavement this morning and now. Nothing falling either right now.


----------



## Maclawnco

BruceK;1726526 said:


> We picked up 2-3" in Dayton this morning in several bursts. Visibility was horrible. Just finished plowing everything except a couple of churches and a funeral home. Headin back out to try and clean up some busy retail lots. What a surprise.


I'm surprised. We are not that far apart and we salted everything a 2nd time this afternoon and our lots are good to go.


----------



## Maclawnco

jk4718;1726381 said:


> wesport:bluebouncxysport
> Chris Bradley
> February's weather may get interesting!
> 
> FOR WEATHER GEEKS ONLY: The weather pattern has been cold with fast moving Clippers for the last week or so. I see even colder weather for the end of January with subzero temperatures very possible.
> 
> But today we are seeing signs of a pattern change that could make for an interesting February. If you like heavy snow.. the change I see happening after the third of February will bring a smile to your face. It appears the Jet Stream will be shift with a trough in the West. I've attached the GFS 500 mb which shows us the wind patterns across the country. This trough allows storms to develop across Texas and Oklahoma and ride up into the Ohio Valley. You heard it here first.... these are the storms the dump lots of snow.


I hope he's wrong. I think we are about to bankrupt our clients.


----------



## cwby_ram

Maclawnco;1726570 said:


> I hope he's wrong. I think we are about to bankrupt our clients.


I have to admit, part of me felt bad sending the last round of invoices out. But the other part was doing a happy dance.


----------



## Bossman 92

Maclawnco;1726570 said:


> I hope he's wrong. I think we are about to bankrupt our clients.


I just had this talk with my wife the other day. I think if you wanted seasonal contracts next year would be the year to sell em. One busy week ( with several decent snows) and I think things will get interesting.

I have one place that has already racked up a bill larger than the last 2 years combined. They added a bunch of extras this year and I hope with this crazy season so far they stick with it.


----------



## cwby_ram

Bossman 92;1726603 said:


> I just had this talk with my wife the other day. I think if you wanted seasonal contracts next year would be the year to sell em. One busy week ( with several decent snows) and I think things will get interesting.
> 
> I have one place that has already racked up a bill larger than the last 2 years combined. They added a bunch of extras this year and I hope with this crazy season so far they stick with it.


I was just thinking about trying to convert some to seasonal the other day. I'm not sure that I really want to, it works alright the way it is. Always a tough sell around here, but, you're right, this would be the year to do it. We'll be passing up the last two year's numbers very soon. It's about time, I need a new truck...


----------



## jk4718

18z Nam for Sat/Sun. I like this map type.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, things happened so I only got 1.25 hour nap. lol Anybody have a spare 1075 snow ex controller laying around that they are not using anymore. I have my back up on the truck now. Just looking to get another backup.


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1726619 said:


> 18z Nam for Sat/Sun. I like this map type.


I take it that the lollipop banding that runs NE through central Ohio is from today's snow. I will take 1-3. It's over the weekend (a holiday one at that) so no big rush to finish things


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1726392 said:


> Here we go!


this has been the talk on the forums the past couple of days too. Glad to see the local guys getting on board with this. Even channel 4 just said something about it.So get prepared now.


----------



## Bossman 92

cwby_ram;1726614 said:


> I was just thinking about trying to convert some to seasonal the other day. I'm not sure that I really want to, it works alright the way it is. Always a tough sell around here, but, you're right, this would be the year to do it. We'll be passing up the last two year's numbers very soon. It's about time, I need a new truck...


I hear ya on a hard sell. We have 1 that's a seasonal full service year round contract and I have to admit it nice knowing I have a check coming each month no matter what.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1726628 said:


> this has been the talk on the forums the past couple of days too. Glad to see the local guys getting on board with this. Even channel 4 just said something about it.So get prepared now.


So much for all of those winter forecasts that said that it was going to be a boring year for us. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1726640 said:


> So much for all of those winter forecasts that said that it was going to be a boring year for us. :laughing:


Anything but boring that is for sure.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1726626 said:


> Well, things happened so I only got 1.25 hour nap. lol Anybody have a spare 1075 snow ex controller laying around that they are not using anymore. I have my back up on the truck now. Just looking to get another backup.


Is it the same controller for a 575?


----------



## born2farm

We got another 1-4in dumped on us depending in which lot you were sitting in. I got real tired of dealing with Friday rush hour traffic, so we called it quits and going back out tonight. 

What's the timing look like for tomorrow?


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1726673 said:


> Is it the same controller for a 575?


Yes, sir it is.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1726685 said:


> We got another 1-4in dumped on us depending in which lot you were sitting in. I got real tired of dealing with Friday rush hour traffic, so we called it quits and going back out tonight.
> 
> What's the timing look like for tomorrow?


I thought where you lived, it was a one stop light town. Darn horse and buggies anyways.  just giving you a hard time Brock. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1726706 said:


> Yes, sir it is.


I should have one back in the shop. I'll be going out there shortly and I'll check it out


----------



## cwby_ram

Bossman 92;1726637 said:


> I hear ya on a hard sell. We have 1 that's a seasonal full service year round contract and I have to admit it nice knowing I have a check coming each month no matter what.


I almost had one sold last year, but in the end I think the monthly number scared them off of it.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1726713 said:


> I should have one back in the shop. I'll be going out there shortly and I'll check it out


cool, thank you.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1726626 said:


> Well, things happened so I only got 1.25 hour nap. lol Anybody have a spare 1075 snow ex controller laying around that they are not using anymore. I have my back up on the truck now. Just looking to get another backup.


I do. ... have no use for it.. make me a offer.


----------



## [email protected]

cwby_ram;1726735 said:


> I almost had one sold last year, but in the end I think the monthly number scared them off of it.


I managed to score one this year, first I've ever had. It's very comforting knowing that check comes no matter what.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone know of a Salt Dogg poly vbox for sale? I'm tired of bags


----------



## procuts0103

Seasonal is the only way to go. Bird in the hand is better than two in the bush...

M


----------



## procuts0103

I have a Dogg 2000 used two months..... like new.


----------



## [email protected]

procuts0103;1726995 said:


> I have a Dogg 2000 used two months..... like new.


Can you email me pictures of it, some info and a contact name & phone #?
[email protected]


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1726710 said:


> I thought where you lived, it was a one stop light town. Darn horse and buggies anyways.  just giving you a hard time Brock. :laughing::laughing:


Haha you got that right!


----------



## Flawless440

[email protected];1726985 said:


> Anyone know of a Salt Dogg poly vbox for sale? I'm tired of bags


I got 2 v boxs, old gas for sale.. $1600 on steel one, $2600 on stainless steel
There is a add with pics on C list..
Looking to sell one quick to put money down on new ones...


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1727141 said:


> I got 2 v boxs, old gas for sale.. $1600 on steel one, $2600 on stainless steel
> There is a add with pics on C list..
> Looking to sell one quick to put money down on new ones...


Thanks buddy I'm looking for poly boxes tho.


----------



## Flawless440

[email protected];1727191 said:


> Thanks buddy I'm looking for poly boxes tho.


I hear yea, me to.... Can't wait to sell these.. they were my starters into bulk


----------



## [email protected]

Good luck, hopefully procuts gets back to me on that dogg he has.


----------



## cwby_ram

[email protected];1726982 said:


> I managed to score one this year, first I've ever had. It's very comforting knowing that check comes no matter what.


Yeah, it'd be nice to get a couple and mix it up some. Definitely be a little more reassuring. I think I passed one if your trucks this morning, must have been over on Polaris.


----------



## EJK2352

muffy189;1725934 said:


> Salted in Salem


Me too !!! Working on a record winter so far !!! How about that thunder snow last night.... Last time I remember thunder snow was like 7 years ago...


----------



## muffy189

I just walked outside and saw a flash then the clap of thunder, one of neatest things ever. Ya it's probably been at least 5 years


----------



## procuts0103

Anthony, 

I'll get ya pics this afternoon. I bought it new in October. Probably ran 10 ton of bulk thru it all season. I don't like it much...

What's it worth? It's really like new condition.....


----------



## dlcequip

[email protected];1726985 said:


> Anyone know of a Salt Dogg poly vbox for sale? I'm tired of bags


Selling my salt dog 1500 buying another 2250 make me an offer it will come complete with everything. I will sell it now just depends on how long delivery is on a new 2250 when I would let you have it.


----------



## magneto259

Do most of you fellas prefer a poly bulk spreader over metal ones because of corrosion? I'd like to get one as well.


----------



## Flawless440

magneto259;1727496 said:


> Do most of you fellas prefer a poly bulk spreader over metal ones because of corrosion? I'd like to get one as well.


Yes, you should see my metal one.. Its also been around forever, i'm curious to see how long these poly's hold up.. Looks like a pain to work on as well.
I'm trying to buy 2 more, kaffmenburger ordered me 2 swensons (talked me into it John) they are $1000 more than the Boss VBX i just bought! I hear they are the best.. Not crazy about the orange color, messing up my colors..


----------



## procuts0103

My first fisher poly caster is a 2005 model. Still going strong. Runs circles around the ***** Dogg...

M


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1727509 said:


> Yes, you should see my metal one.. Its also been around forever, i'm curious to see how long these poly's hold up.. Looks like a pain to work on as well.
> I'm trying to buy 2 more, kaffmenburger ordered me 2 swensons (talked me into it John) they are $1000 more than the Boss VBX i just bought! I hear they are the best.. Not crazy about the orange color, messing up my colors..


You got swensons? Sweet dude. I like the safety orange so people in lots can see you better.


----------



## magneto259

Have any of you tried one of those snowex SP-2200's that mount on a dump truck? I was thinking about getting a 1 ton dump next year and getting one of these if they worked good.


----------



## [email protected]

cwby_ram;1727263 said:


> Yeah, it'd be nice to get a couple and mix it up some. Definitely be a little more reassuring. I think I passed one if your trucks this morning, must have been over on Polaris.


Was probably me I had a few places to salt this morning due to flurries. Zero tolerance account.


----------



## [email protected]

procuts0103;1727454 said:


> Anthony,
> 
> I'll get ya pics this afternoon. I bought it new in October. Probably ran 10 ton of bulk thru it all season. I don't like it much...
> 
> What's it worth? It's really like new condition.....


Not sure, give me a call and we'll figure out a fair price on it. 614-588-2254


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1727536 said:


> You got swensons? Sweet dude. I like the safety orange so people in lots can see you better.


Haven't got them yet, they ordered them. I have to pay my account down some, but it should happen. Spending crazy $$$ on salt and payroll.. Need some big snow checks to roll in.


----------



## Young Pup

nam model snow fall for this event.


----------



## Young Pup

Need to keep an eye on radar. This seems to me like the heavier snow maybe pushing east. Not completely positive. But the position of the low is going to be key.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245


----------



## Flawless440

Its coming down on east side.. roads are covering up..
Have to change a alternator and weld the exhaust to a spreader. .. going to be hard to heat shop up today


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the gfs. I think we might see more than is being called for by some of the locals and the nws. I will go with 2 to 4 in our AREA. Which is not just Columbus metro.  Disclaimer there.

Got some things to do, keep an eye on radar when it starts in your area post it up here.  Be back later.


----------



## jk4718

It's hard to tell if it's going to get a big enough push to hit us. It does look a little farther east. Maybe we should check the Minnesota forums and see if guys are complaining about the models being wrong :laughing: I'm going to do some shopping with the girls so I don't have to look at the radar for a while. Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised when I get home.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1727655 said:


> It's hard to tell if it's going to get a big enough push to hit us. It does look a little farther east. Maybe we should check the Minnesota forums and see if guys are complaining about the models being wrong :laughing: I'm going to do some shopping with the girls so I don't have to look at the radar for a while. Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised when I get home.


I am walking out the door right now. Heck I might turn the phone off so I won't be tempted to look at the radar at all.  Plus we have a few hours before it gets here.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1727620 said:


> Haven't got them yet, they ordered them. I have to pay my account down some, but it should happen. Spending crazy $$$ on salt and payroll.. Need some big snow checks to roll in.


Yea man I feel that


----------



## R75419

I know some of you guys talked about salt shortages last week..... I talked to Kuhlman Corporation up here in Toledo yesterday afternoon, if you are just a cash customer, sales are done unless they can broker some deals. Kelly thought that there would be a small chance that they could put something together. I just got the last pallet of blended Miracle Melt that Sams club had. I need to check into bagged as I saw that Flawless was looking to get another semi load, that might be about gone up here too, I haven't seen many pallets sitting outside the Andersons. If we get the Feb. snows you guys were talking about I hope they are western style storms where the sun pops out right when it stops so we can cut back on salt, I know we are going to run over our contract for salt. Stay safe and warm guys! payup


----------



## ozoneburner

Young pup, do you mind me asking where you get your models from? I really appreciate all the models you post up.


----------



## allseasons87

ozoneburner;1727717 said:


> Young pup, do you mind me asking where you get your models from? I really appreciate all the models you post up.


I grew up in powell. Where abouts are you?


----------



## ozoneburner

Just off 315 north of powell rd. I'm usually running around in a old black dodge with a blizzard plow.


----------



## allseasons87

ozoneburner;1727776 said:


> Just off 315 north of powell rd. I'm usually running around in a old black dodge with a blizzard plow.


Cool. I'm just down the road off west orange


----------



## Young Pup

ozoneburner;1727717 said:


> Young pup, do you mind me asking where you get your models from? I really appreciate all the models you post up.


Your Welcome.

Here is where I get the model information from.

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/

Snow maps.

http://www.instantweathermaps.com/


----------



## Young Pup

I see we are under an advisory now here.


----------



## KevinClark

Our area don't have anything and they are not forecasting anything anytime soon. Hope they're wrong and it starts snowing soon!!!!


----------



## jk4718

So they upped Columbus to 2-3". I want to hook the plows up, but I think it will jinx me. Guess I'll go fill up on kerosene for the heaters before the cold comes. haha


----------



## magneto259

By the look of the radar it is coming.


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1727880 said:


> So they upped Columbus to 2-3". I want to hook the plows up, but I think it will jinx me. Guess I'll go fill up on kerosene for the heaters before the cold comes. haha


Gonna pick up 10 gallons tomorrow!


----------



## born2farm

looks like you guys down south might get a little more action then us fellas up here.


----------



## ozoneburner

Young Pup;1727844 said:


> Your Welcome.
> 
> Here is where I get the model information from.
> 
> http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/
> 
> Snow maps.
> 
> http://www.instantweathermaps.com/


Thanks young pup.

I'm on my way back from Indianapolis and they got 2-3 inches and its still coming down pretty good


----------



## cwby_ram

jk4718;1727880 said:


> So they upped Columbus to 2-3". I want to hook the plows up, but I think it will jinx me. Guess I'll go fill up on kerosene for the heaters before the cold comes. haha


Looking at radar, I'd say you're safe to hook up. But then again, it's not doing anything here yet...


----------



## ozoneburner

allseasons87;1727790 said:


> Cool. I'm just down the road off west orange


Ha, your 2 minutes from me. Do you do commercial or residential plowing? This is my first year so I'm just sticking with resi for now


----------



## BruceK

It's been snowing here near Dayton for over an hour and barely a 1/4" so far. Snow isn't as light an fluffy as we had yesterday, more granular. as if there is some warmer temps aloft. Slightly darker bands on the radar haven't arrived here yet, but soon. NWS calling for 2-4 for us.


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing here now for the past 10 minutes.


----------



## Young Pup

ozoneburner;1727918 said:


> Thanks young pup.
> 
> I'm on my way back from Indianapolis and they got 2-3 inches and its still coming down pretty good


Your welcome.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1727914 said:


> looks like you guys down south might get a little more action then us fellas up here.


Well, at least you won't have to deal with your "rush hour" up there tonight. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## jk4718

cwby_ram;1727924 said:


> Looking at radar, I'd say you're safe to hook up. But then again, it's not doing anything here yet...


Hooked up the blades, replaced a headlight, a taillight and got the kerosene for the heaters. Road was covered (here in Hilliard)by the time I finished, so maybe I'm good luck. Time to sit back and wait to see what happens.


----------



## CELandscapes

Probably have about two inches northwest of Dayton in Englewood.


----------



## Young Pup

Streets are covered here. I might go check a couple of places in a bit.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1727979 said:


> Streets are covered here. I might go check a couple of places in a bit.


Is it me or does it look like the heavy stuff is going to ride right along 70?
http://www.10tv.com/content/sections/weather/interactive-radar.html


----------



## allseasons87

ozoneburner;1727925 said:


> Ha, your 2 minutes from me. Do you do commercial or residential plowing? This is my first year so I'm just sticking with resi for now


mainly commercial but a few good residential landscape customers as well


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1727984 said:


> Is it me or does it look like the heavy stuff is going to ride right along 70?
> http://www.10tv.com/content/sections/weather/interactive-radar.html


No, you are right. I made a post on skyeye earlier today that I thought the heavier stuff was going to stay north. It very well looks like that may be the case.  payup Let's hope this continues.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is intellicast radar. It sure does look that way. 

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245&animate=true


----------



## jk4718

Ten grand in plows in my driveway right now and nothing works better or faster than my $160 blower. I LOVE dry snow. hahaha


----------



## BruceK

2-3" of light and fluffy near Dayton. Still coming down.


----------



## jk4718

BruceK;1728023 said:


> 2-3" of light and fluffy near Dayton. Still coming down.


You are only halfway through it, sound like you guys see the 4-6" range. You're right in the bullseye on this one.


----------



## Young Pup

About a 1/4 to 1/2 inch here. Very fine light snow.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1728025 said:


> You are only halfway through it, sound like you guys see the 4-6" range. You're right in the bullseye on this one.


This could be an over performer for the I 70 crew.


----------



## pvtben121

*poly spreaders*



Flawless440;1727509 said:


> Yes, you should see my metal one.. Its also been around forever, i'm curious to see how long these poly's hold up.. Looks like a pain to work on as well.
> I'm trying to buy 2 more, kaffmenburger ordered me 2 swensons (talked me into it John) they are $1000 more than the Boss VBX i just bought! I hear they are the best.. Not crazy about the orange color, messing up my colors..


I have two 4 ton polys and three 2 ton poly spreaders and besides controller issues no problem. Each one has ran over 200 tons in 4 years. All Salt Doggs


----------



## pvtben121

Flawless440;1727509 said:


> Yes, you should see my metal one.. Its also been around forever, i'm curious to see how long these poly's hold up.. Looks like a pain to work on as well.
> I'm trying to buy 2 more, kaffmenburger ordered me 2 swensons (talked me into it John) they are $1000 more than the Boss VBX i just bought! I hear they are the best.. Not crazy about the orange color, messing up my colors..





Young Pup;1728028 said:


> About a 1/4 to 1/2 inch here. Very fine light snow.


What part of town?


----------



## Young Pup

pvtben121;1728034 said:


> What part of town?


Grandview, where are you located?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Coming down like crazy in Wooster...started here about 8.

Wish the plow were here...light fluffy stuff, super easy on trucks!


----------



## Flawless440

I'm going to get some sleep, roll trucks at 3am, sidewalk crews at 7am.. Dayton 2" we are at a half a inch.. hopes it picks up..



Great info guys....


----------



## pvtben121

Young Pup;1728036 said:


> Grandview, where are you located?


Reynoldsburg


----------



## pvtben121

Looks like 1/2 inch


----------



## Flawless440

We r out of Reynoldsburg...

Ok going to bed for real this time..


----------



## Young Pup

pvtben121;1728061 said:


> Reynoldsburg


Nice. I think I am going to take a nap myself.


----------



## Maclawnco

Hoping for an early spring. I think we will start getting the thaw tonight and all this will melt off naturally...


----------



## Young Pup

Ok so I need to take a life pause:


----------



## Young Pup

Ok 3 city plow trucks just drove by with plows down. I sure don't see a windrow of snow from them though.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1728094 said:


> Ok 3 city plow trucks just drove by with plows down. I sure don't see a windrow of snow from them though.


Just salted a hilly zero tolerance. Burned off with treated salt before I left. Stuff is light but slick where driven on.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1728102 said:


> Just salted a hilly zero tolerance. Burned off with treated salt before I left. Stuff is light but slick where driven on.


I am heading to my hilly ones right now. Can't take that nap yetl


----------



## allseasons87

magneto259;1727560 said:


> Have any of you tried one of those snowex SP-2200's that mount on a dump truck? I was thinking about getting a 1 ton dump next year and getting one of these if they worked good.


We have a 1 Ton dump but utilize the pickups with v box's. You can get a nice load with the dump bed, but you gotta be careful on who is driving that truck. Heard of guys forgetting to put the bed back down and running into overhangs, etc.. I think it would be more of a pain than anything in my opinion. Ide rather run a larger vbox in ours if I had the choice. That's just my opinion. If it was a truck larger than a one ton, Ide consider an under tailgate


----------



## NickT

Light dusting here in canton dont think we will get very much snow . I'm not even gonna hang the plow!!


----------



## magneto259

allseasons87;1728104 said:


> We have a 1 Ton dump but utilize the pickups with v box's. You can get a nice load with the dump bed, but you gotta be careful on who is driving that truck. Heard of guys forgetting to put the bed back down and running into overhangs, etc.. I think it would be more of a pain than anything in my opinion. Ide rather run a larger vbox in ours if I had the choice. That's just my opinion. If it was a truck larger than a one ton, Ide consider an under tailgate


Cool thanks for the insight. I can see where it would get you in trouble. I figured it would eliminate one big piece of equipment to hide in the off season with one of those tailgate ones.


----------



## allseasons87

magneto259;1728120 said:


> Cool thanks for the insight. I can see where it would get you in trouble. I figured it would eliminate one big piece of equipment to hide in the off season with one of those tailgate ones.


Yea. Ours sits there for the most part. Used it to go get loads of bulk and pallets of walkway deicer. Cracked the block this past fall so it ain't going anywhere right now! I'm not saying don't get one, just remember that beds up. Might be a good idea to coat the bed with something for corrosion


----------



## jk4718

And another breaks up on us. That'a too bad because it sure looked nice on the radar. Oh well.


----------



## born2farm

We ended up with about an inch. Going out at three to scrape and salt what's open. Gonna let the rest go


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag 2.5 inches so fare in Chillicothe , coming down good, radar shows it gone by 1 am. that's when im going out .it is a fine light snow, very slick out.. be safe out their, I had some guy almost hit me with roads just coated .. at 7.30 pm .its started here at about 6.30 ..for all you guys running meyer pumps I have rebuilt e 47s rebuilt e 60s and 1 rebuilt e 58 h i also have all parts in stock to rebuilt yours. base & strainer , gear pumps, motor ,valves, coils, rams. oil changes, presser set, flush cylenders if I don't have it I can get it in 1 day .740 649 8015 is my cell ,45 minutes south of Columbus ohio .don't get raped by the dealers .


----------



## [email protected]

Headed out in 30 mins to scrape and salt everything. It sure wasn't what they said it was going to be, but it's money right?


----------



## cwby_ram

[email protected];1728196 said:


> Headed out in 30 mins to scrape and salt everything. It sure wasn't what they said it was going to be, but it's money right?


Gonna head out around 4 and get my one church done. Everything else week probably get cleaned tomorrow at some point. Nothing else open till Monday.


----------



## Young Pup

Holy crap, I blew this one. Sorry guys. Stopped to take a quick rest room break. lol Just amazed at how fast this dried up. As Justin, said money is money so I heading back out to salt the ones that are open later today.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1728203 said:


> Holy crap, I blew this one. Sorry guys. Stopped to take a quick rest room break. lol Just amazed at how fast this dried up. As Justin, said money is money so I heading back out to salt the ones that are open later today.


Can't win them all. Covered the whole state of Indiana and broke up soon as it hit the state line.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1728203 said:


> Holy crap, I blew this one. Sorry guys. Stopped to take a quick rest room break. lol Just amazed at how fast this dried up. As Justin, said money is money so I heading back out to salt the ones that are open later today.


Can't win them all. Covered the whole state of Indiana and broke up soon as it hit the state line. Still some work, can't complain.


----------



## BruceK

Hah the State line did not shield us. 4-5" here heading out, will be a long day.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Just cleaned about 5" off my driveway. Loaded up and heading out now.


----------



## muffy189

We had an inch and a half which was enough to plow my church's and nursing homes and a full salt run


----------



## cwby_ram

BruceK;1728223 said:


> Hah the State line did not shield us. 4-5" here heading out, will be a long day.


Ha, maybe it was a little east of the state line. Saw the radar before it got there, and next time I looked, it was gone. Might have got an inch and a half, maybe two in places here. Enough to do a church, but waiting to see if the sun burns any off before places open tomorrow.


----------



## allseasons87

Anyone have any leads on bulk salt? Was buying 6 tons at a time but supplier is cutting everyone off as they are a small retailer. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## magneto259

Whew.....busy morning. I had a late start and that didnt help....lol!


----------



## BruceK

Sundays are always a *****. 4 churches took 7 hours, then two retail plazas took 3 hours They opened at noon. Now it's on to driveways and offices and an industrial plant glad they aren't open today.
.


----------



## BruceK

Oh yeah forgot to mention it's my birthday. Guess I'll have to save the celebration for another day.


----------



## procuts0103

Arms trucking???? They might sell some....

Radar shows Nada.... anything for tonight???


----------



## born2farm

I'm curious as well on the chances of snow between now and Tuesday? All our banks, schools etc are closed tomorrow, but I would really like to hit them tonight and be done


----------



## [email protected]

procuts0103;1728538 said:


> Arms trucking???? They might sell some....
> 
> Radar shows Nada.... anything for tonight???


You ever get me some pics of that Dogg?


----------



## KevinClark

BruceK;1728498 said:


> Oh yeah forgot to mention it's my birthday. Guess I'll have to save the celebration for another day.


Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## allseasons87

Looking for 20-30 tons at the moment. Waiting for some call backs tomorrow.


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;1728541 said:


> I'm curious as well on the chances of snow between now and Tuesday? All our banks, schools etc are closed tomorrow, but I would really like to hit them tonight and be done


We hit all banks and schools this morning. Scraped the lots and cleared the walks now let the sun do the rest. Could have salted them but why. No sense wasting salt.

Actually thought about letting them sit till tomorrow but while I was f ing with an alternator they knocked them out. Anyone have an alternator take a **** at 4am?? That's fun. Limped home with almost no lights heat or windows in their holes lol


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1728572 said:


> Looking for 20-30 tons at the moment. Waiting for some call backs tomorrow.


What about the pile on 670 in c bus?? I drove past that for the first time a few weeks ago 

Oh yea happy b day Bruce!


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1728592 said:


> What about the pile on 670 in c bus?? I drove past that for the first time a few weeks ago
> 
> Oh yea happy b day Bruce!


There's a place called A1 that pulls from that pile. Gonna call me back tomorrow morning. Snow every day this week just about.


----------



## Fannin76

Happy birthday Bruce. and hey if you need any extra help let me know. man I had a stressful two days. had both trucks broke down Friday. I had to take my mechanic parts for the one then had to come trailer the other truck down. didn't get home until about 2:30am Saturday morning, but $800 later both trucks were fixed just in time to put both blades on last night and hit it.


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1728597 said:


> There's a place called A1 that pulls from that pile. Gonna call me back tomorrow morning. Snow every day this week just about.


Do you have to have a contract with them or do they sell to anyone? Just a thought.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1728216 said:


> Can't win them all. Covered the whole state of Indiana and broke up soon as it hit the state line. Still some work, can't complain.


Yep, no complaints. did the ones that were open today. Then went back out this late morning and did scrape everything else to get the snow off of them. Hoping the sun dried them out. If not, I will be out dropping salt on them. I decided to try and let the sun do the dirty work. I hope it works. If not more payup


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1728538 said:


> Arms trucking???? They might sell some....
> 
> Radar shows Nada.... anything for tonight???





born2farm;1728541 said:


> I'm curious as well on the chances of snow between now and Tuesday? All our banks, schools etc are closed tomorrow, but I would really like to hit them tonight and be done


Nothing tonight, I am going to look at the models here in a bit. After going back out this morning, I took a nice life pause. I feel like a vampire right now. All I need is some blood now.


----------



## [email protected]

Whewww just woke up, time to go check on properties and make sure the sun dried up the puddles.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1728498 said:


> Oh yeah forgot to mention it's my birthday. Guess I'll have to save the celebration for another day.


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok both models are showing some snow for late Monday into Tuesday. Light amounts. Not even going to try to give any numbers yet. lol

Both models show snow on Thursday too. It is at the end of the nam run so not showing much preicp. But on the gfs it does show a good bit with it. Ok I am going to watch some of this football game.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1728608 said:


> Do you have to have a contract with them or do they sell to anyone? Just a thought.


I can have 25 tons here tomorrow. Just wondering if anyone has used that salt. It's expensive, but they are stocked. Worth the security. Anyone have experience with their salt?


----------



## NickT

BruceK;1728498 said:


> Oh yeah forgot to mention it's my birthday. Guess I'll have to save the celebration for another day.


Happy birthday Bruce , how old are you? Or should I say how young are you?


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1728572 said:


> Looking for 20-30 tons at the moment. Waiting for some call backs tomorrow.


The pile on 670 sits on a lot owned by Henderson Trucking.. You can go there and pick up what ever you want.. In a pinch i'll do 5 ton loads in my F450..
Half the time you can't find a truck.. I haven't bought any since November from there, I don't know whats going on.. I always called Henderson..

Suppose to get a semi of walkway salt Tuesady, another 25 ton of bulk Wednesday.. Dam container only holds 50 ton.. trying to keep it full


----------



## pvtben121

allseasons87;1728771 said:


> I can have 25 tons here tomorrow. Just wondering if anyone has used that salt. It's expensive, but they are stocked. Worth the security. Anyone have experience with their salt?


Trupointe can deliver 25 tons from the 670 pile. give them a call they are open monday614 252 9868.


----------



## Flawless440

So local guys were right with a 1" today.. Anyone find 2"??

Grandma is saying 2"-3" tomorrow night... She always calling with weather updates..LoL

Anyone hear anything?


----------



## procuts0103

Anthony. Sorry I been busy with work and the kids. Can I text you pics of it?


----------



## allseasons87

pvtben121;1728916 said:


> Trupointe can deliver 25 tons from the 670 pile. give them a call they are open monday614 252 9868.


Any idea on their cost per ton?


----------



## [email protected]

procuts0103;1728942 said:


> Anthony. Sorry I been busy with work and the kids. Can I text you pics of it?


Yes no problem, 614-588-2254


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1728912 said:


> The pile on 670 sits on a lot owned by Henderson Trucking.. You can go there and pick up what ever you want.. In a pinch i'll do 5 ton loads in my F450..
> Half the time you can't find a truck.. I haven't bought any since November from there, I don't know whats going on.. I always called Henderson..
> 
> Suppose to get a semi of walkway salt Tuesady, another 25 ton of bulk Wednesday.. Dam container only holds 50 ton.. trying to keep it full


A1 salt said they can be here tomorrow with a truck. $95/ton delivered though


----------



## [email protected]

Allseasons, sorry I missed your name. How do you store your bulk?


----------



## NickT

allseasons87;1729024 said:


> A1 salt said they can be here tomorrow with a truck. $95/ton delivered though


What is your usual coat for salt?


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1729052 said:


> Allseasons, sorry I missed your name. How do you store your bulk?


Asphalt pad and tarp for now, but in the process of building a lean to addition on the back of our shop. If I can't get to building that this season, I may go get one of those canvas portable garages for now. Shelter logic is the company name I believe. I spray my pile down with lcc and beet juice to help from freezing up on me.


----------



## allseasons87

NickT;1729111 said:


> What is your usual coat for salt?


$85 ton picked up, so I guess $95 delivered is pretty good for me.


----------



## procuts0103

Is this Morton salt or something else???


----------



## jk4718

This shows up on the GFS for Tuesday, but not on the NAM. Since the Techobloc conference is on Wendesday that means this is guaranteed to happen. It seems like every year that I try to go it snows. Of course, I only use Unilock but I'll take some free food, coupons and a chance to win prizes. haha

Btw- The is sooo much stuff going on in the GFS for the next ten days that I don't know where to start or what to believe. It does sound like we could see colder temps later this month than we saw earlier this month, and there is tons of small snows in there. Better load up on salt and remember...we technically aren't even halway through winter yet!!!


----------



## BruceK

Thanks all for the HBD wishes and NickT I am older than dirt. 

Just up from a 6 hour nap and off to finish 3 small office lots and two drives before sunrise.

Not expecting much monday night here. NWS says less than an inch so we'll probably get 3". Shoveled an old man's front deck yesterday and was surprised it had 10" on it. Just looked back through my records and sure enough that's what we have had since the 16th.

Ha guess I should be careful who I am calling old man.


----------



## BruceK

NWS is now agreeing with the GFS. Calling 2" for dayton. "Largest impact during Tuesday morning rush hour".


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1729357 said:


> Is this Morton salt or something else???


I have no idea. Trying to figure out the quality of that large pile near us


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1729366 said:


> This shows up on the GFS for Tuesday, but not on the NAM. Since the Techobloc conference is on Wendesday that means this is guaranteed to happen. It seems like every year that I try to go it snows. Of course, I only use Unilock but I'll take some free food, coupons and a chance to win prizes. haha
> 
> Btw- The is sooo much stuff going on in the GFS for the next ten days that I don't know where to start or what to believe. It does sound like we could see colder temps later this month than we saw earlier this month, and there is tons of small snows in there. Better load up on salt and remember...we technically aren't even halway through winter yet!!!


Is that that instructional "boot camp" they put on? We use unilock as well, but I've heard that's a pretty good show


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1729024 said:


> A1 salt said they can be here tomorrow with a truck. $95/ton delivered though


Close to $80 delivered, $70 picked up.. I have been using a place out of Indy this season $69.50 delivered.. 1 more load at that price then it go's up i guess..
up to 125 tons for the season..

Thought about renting a F650 for the day from united rentals (no CDL required, sun belt wants one).. and run loads all day..


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1729444 said:


> I have no idea. Trying to figure out the quality of that large pile near us


It's ok... dark in color, not totally wet..

Have to buy elsewhere if you want that white dry stuff.. The swensons will throw it no problem..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1729469 said:


> Close to $80 delivered, $70 picked up.. I have been using a place out of Indy this season $69.50 delivered.. 1 more load at that price then it go's up i guess..
> up to 125 tons for the season..
> 
> Thought about renting a F650 for the day from united rentals (no CDL required, sun belt wants one).. and run loads all day..


I just spoke with Henderson Trucking


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1729478 said:


> I just spoke with Henderson Trucking


And?????? Whats the deal? Were is pricing now? Are trucks available?

Heading to Snow trails to play in the fresh powder!!!!

I'll check in later


----------



## Karma1

*What did I miss?*

My wife and I just got back yesterday from a two week cruise, L.A. to Miami through the Panama Canal, it's good to be back home, it's slightly colder here.  We decided not to get internet on the ship,we left Jan.5, what did I miss? Regarding snow that is.

Tim


----------



## Maclawnco

Karma1;1729601 said:


> My wife and I just got back yesterday from a two week cruise, L.A. to Miami through the Panama Canal, it's good to be back home, it's slightly colder here.  We decided not to get internet on the ship,we left Jan.5, what did I miss? Regarding snow that is.
> 
> Tim


Nothing. Been watching Netflix constantly wishing for work


----------



## Young Pup

Karma1;1729601 said:


> My wife and I just got back yesterday from a two week cruise, L.A. to Miami through the Panama Canal, it's good to be back home, it's slightly colder here.  We decided not to get internet on the ship,we left Jan.5, what did I miss? Regarding snow that is.
> 
> Tim


It depends on if you just plow or salt as well.  Done some plowing and salting here.


----------



## Young Pup

First model run of the day through tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

Model at hour 24.


----------



## Young Pup

Nam potential precip/


----------



## fortydegnorth

Just ordered a load of bulk from Trupointe. Our supplier is out. It's $85 per ton delivered for us. Plus tax if you pay it. He said we'd have it tomorrow or Wednesday. 

Local weather says 1" tonight but it's looking more like 3" plus. I'm whipped but I'll take it. My wife wants a new SUV and I want a mini skid steer. Hmmmmm, we'll see who wins this round.


----------



## Young Pup

Model agreement???


----------



## Young Pup

the gfs run at noon today.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1729520 said:


> And?????? Whats the deal? Were is pricing now? Are trucks available?
> 
> Heading to Snow trails to play in the fresh powder!!!!
> 
> I'll check in later


$78 ton picked up, $83 ton delivered to lewis center. Picking up 12 ton today. They have PLENTY. They have same or next day delivery


----------



## jk4718

I told you, it's bc of the Techo seminar. haha


----------



## CELandscapes

jk4718;1729701 said:


> I told you, it's bc of the Techo seminar. haha


That's a bummer we were hoping to be able to go this year.


----------



## [email protected]

Is this for tonight?


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1729739 said:


> Is this for tonight?


Yes starting after midnight.


----------



## justgeorge

jk4718;1729701 said:


> I told you, it's bc of the Techo seminar. haha


I like that map - down here just east of Cinci we finally have prettier colors than the rest of the state!


----------



## magneto259

What is a good site to get snow totals from past years? I tried the noaa's / nws and they are hard as Chinese algebra to use. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1729680 said:


> $78 ton picked up, $83 ton delivered to lewis center. Picking up 12 ton today. They have PLENTY. They have same or next day delivery


Your welcome. . And thanks for the update


----------



## Young Pup

For central Ohio
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
141 PM EST MON JAN 20 2014

OHZ026-034-035-043>046-052>056-211845-
HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-CHAMPAIGN-
CLARK-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-
141 PM EST MON JAN 20 2014

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR CENTRAL OHIO...MIAMI VALLEY
OF OHIO AND WEST CENTRAL OHIO.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

SNOW WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE REGION TONIGHT AS ARCTIC AIR MOVES INTO
THE REGION. ONE TO THREE INCHES OF SNOWFALL WILL BE POSSIBLE
TONIGHT THROUGH TUESDAY MORNING.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY.

ARCTIC AIR WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE INTO THE REGION INTO THE MIDDLE OF
THE WEEK. VERY COLD WIND CHILL READINGS ARE EXPECTED AT TIMES FROM
WEDNESDAY MORNING THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING...WITH VALUES BELOW ZERO
DEGREES. WIND CHILLS MAY DROP TO TEN DEGREES BELOW ZERO WEDNESDAY
MORNING.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTERS ARE ENCOURAGED TO REPORT SIGNIFICANT SNOW AMOUNTS TO THE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE.

$$


----------



## Young Pup

For southern ohio:

Winter Weather Advisory

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
126 PM EST MON JAN 20 2014

...ACCUMULATING SNOW TONIGHT AND TUESDAY MORNING...

.LOW PRESSURE WILL DEVELOP TO OUR SOUTH TONIGHT AS AN ARCTIC
AIRMASS BEGINS TO MOVE INTO OUR REGION FROM THE NORTH. THIS LOW
WILL INTENSIFY AS IS PASSES BY OUR AREA. SNOW WILL DEVELOP SHORTLY
AFTER MIDNIGHT AND WILL INCREASE IN INTENSITY AND COVERAGE EARLY
TUESDAY MORNING. SNOW WILL END FROM NORTHWEST TO SOUTHEAST AFTER
SUNRISE TUESDAY.

INZ050-058-059-066-073>075-080-KYZ089>100-OHZ042-051-060>065-
070>074-077>082-088-210400-
/O.NEW.KILN.WW.Y.0005.140121T0500Z-140121T1600Z/
WAYNE-FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-FRANKLIN IN-RIPLEY-DEARBORN-OHIO-
SWITZERLAND-CARROLL-GALLATIN-BOONE-KENTON-CAMPBELL-OWEN-GRANT-
PENDLETON-BRACKEN-ROBERTSON-MASON-LEWIS-DARKE-MIAMI-PREBLE-
MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-WARREN-
CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-HAMILTON-CLERMONT-BROWN-HIGHLAND-ADAMS-PIKE-
SCIOTO-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...
BROOKVILLE...VERSAILLES...LAWRENCEBURG...RISING SUN...VEVAY...
CARROLLTON...WARSAW...BURLINGTON...INDEPENDENCE...ALEXANDRIA...
OWENTON...WILLIAMSTOWN...FALMOUTH...BROOKSVILLE...MOUNT OLIVET...
MAYSVILLE...VANCEBURG...GREENVILLE...PIQUA...EATON...DAYTON...
XENIA...WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER...
HAMILTON...LEBANON...WILMINGTON...CHILLICOTHE...LOGAN...
CINCINNATI...MILFORD...GEORGETOWN...HILLSBORO...WEST UNION...
PIKETON...PORTSMOUTH
126 PM EST MON JAN 20 2014

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
11 AM EST TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT
FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 11 AM EST TUESDAY.

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 2 TO 4 INCHES...WITH
LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL BEGIN AFTER MIDNIGHT AND WILL PEAK IN
INTENSITY CLOSE TO SUNRISE. SNOW WILL TAPER OFF AFTER SUNRISE.

* IMPACTS...TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES ARE EXPECTED DUE TO REDUCED
VISIBILITIES AND SNOW ACCUMULATIONS. WINDS WILL INCREASE TUESDAY
MORNING WHICH WILL PRODUCE BLOWING SNOW. WIND CHILL VALUES
COULD DROP BELOW ZERO BY LATE TUESDAY MORNING.

* WINDS...NORTHEAST 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 30 MPH.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

REMEMBER...A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT PERIODS
OF SNOW WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SNOW COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION
WHILE DRIVING. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE
SOURCE OF INFORMATION FOR THE LATEST UPDATES. ADDITIONAL DETAILS
CAN ALSO BE FOUND AT WWW.WEATHER.GOV/ILN AS WELL AS ON OUR
FACEBOOK AND TWITTER PAGES.

&&

$$


----------



## jk4718

I'm really confused why the two models show it snowing from 9am-3pm and Noaa is saying it's coming a lot sooner.


----------



## pvtben121

Flawless440;1729469 said:


> Close to $80 delivered, $70 picked up.. I have been using a place out of Indy this season $69.50 delivered.. 1 more load at that price then it go's up i guess..
> up to 125 tons for the season..
> 
> Thought about renting a F650 for the day from united rentals (no CDL required, sun belt wants one).. and run loads all day..


Where can I pick up salt for 70 bucks?


----------



## jk4718

magneto259;1729830 said:


> What is a good site to get snow totals from past years? I tried the noaa's / nws and they are hard as Chinese algebra to use. Any help would be appreciated!


I was going to give you the link to the historical data from the Columbus Dispatch website, but for some reason all the links are broken. It was very easy to search on there and went back decades. 
http://www.dispatch.com/content/pages/data/weather/weather-database/weather-database.html
Maybe you could email them about the problem. Maybe it's something they can fix.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1729896 said:


> I'm really confused why the two models show it snowing from 9am-3pm and Noaa is saying it's coming a lot sooner.


Could be looking at this model too. It has the precip a little faster than the nam/gfs.

http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/HRRR/Welcome.cgi


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1729901 said:


> I was going to give you the link to the historical data from the Columbus Dispatch website, but for some reason all the links are broken. It was very easy to search on there and went back decades.
> http://www.dispatch.com/content/pages/data/weather/weather-database/weather-database.html
> Maybe you could email them about the problem. Maybe it's something they can fix.


Try this

http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/KOSU/2014/1/20/MonthlyHistory.html

Try this:


----------



## PlowTeam5

Does anyone know who maintains the 70/ Etna parkway prologis warehouses on rt40 here in etna. I am not trying to steal any snow plowing contracts from anyone I would just like to see if I can offer my masonry/concrete services to them. Its literally half a mile from my shop. If I was to score a few of the warehouses there to plow would be a nice bonus. I never have a chance to go over there when it does snow to see who is doing it.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1729878 said:


> Your welcome. . And thanks for the update


Lol. Sorry dude thanks for the lead!!


----------



## Maclawnco

just got a call from my primary supplier. Apparently cargill just cut him off. We got our first 300 tons from him at a smoking price so im not too disappointed. I still have 125 tons of the blue stuff prepaid. After that it will get fun. Have ~120 in our bin now so not too concerned short term.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1729903 said:


> Could be looking at this model too. It has the precip a little faster than the nam/gfs.
> 
> http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/HRRR/Welcome.cgi


Still doesn't have the bulk of it coming until 8am with just a dusting before sunset. haha


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1729951 said:


> Still doesn't have the bulk of it coming until 8am with just a dusting before sunset. haha


For cincy it shows it earlier than that.


----------



## magneto259

jk4718;1729901 said:


> I was going to give you the link to the historical data from the Columbus Dispatch website, but for some reason all the links are broken. It was very easy to search on there and went back decades.
> http://www.dispatch.com/content/pages/data/weather/weather-database/weather-database.html
> Maybe you could email them about the problem. Maybe it's something they can fix.


Awesome Thanks!


----------



## WALKERS

We are ready go out pre treat only getting 2 for what they are saying we will see.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1729962 said:


> We are ready go out pre treat only getting 2 for what they are saying we will see.


Are you still part of skyeye? Rich has you in the 2 to 4 inch zone on his map. Starting between 12am and 3 am


----------



## Flawless440

PlowTeam5;1729930 said:


> Does anyone know who maintains the 70/ Etna parkway prologis warehouses on rt40 here in etna. I am not trying to steal any snow plowing contracts from anyone I would just like to see if I can offer my masonry/concrete services to them. Its literally half a mile from my shop. If I was to score a few of the warehouses there to plow would be a nice bonus. I never have a chance to go over there when it does snow to see who is doing it.


The one and only.... 5th Season....
Five Seasons.. There shop around the corner, they jumped all over that shi_ when it was built..


----------



## Flawless440

pvtben121;1729898 said:


> Where can I pick up salt for 70 bucks?


Henderson Trucking owns that salt pile... I pay $70, i think different people different price..

Trupoint, BPS, A1.. are all middle men, ur paying a middle man price by going threw them..

This took me years to figure out, you guys got some high end info for free.. LOL

If your going to pick up make nice with the chick in the storage container office.. Rhonda, she controls it all.. Don't get on her bad side, helps if you have a CB in .


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1729996 said:


> The one and only.... 5th Season....
> Five Seasons.. There shop around the corner, they jumped all over that shi_ when it was built..


Sum *****.. Ok. Time to get my name in there for some concrete work.


----------



## Flawless440

PlowTeam5;1730013 said:


> Sum *****.. Ok. Time to get my name in there for some concrete work.


You do stamping? I ventured into it a little. Bought into Stonemakers.net (Check it out, blow ur mind)
Haven't done a project in a while, to many picky customers with color variations etc. etc.

Still do a lot of tear out and replace, cut out tiny sections over whole apartment complexes.. It sucks but great money..


----------



## Young Pup

Who want to cover for me. I am heading to Cape Cod. Talking to my brother on the phone and he said all snow no rain mixing in. 
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
357 PM EST MON JAN 20 2014

...HEAVY SNOW IS LIKELY ACROSS MUCH OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND WITH
BLIZZARD CONDITIONS POSSIBLE ACROSS FAR SOUTHEASTERN MASSACHUSETTS
TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING...

.LOW PRESSURE DEVELOPING WELL SOUTH OF NEW ENGLAND TUESDAY WILL
COMBINE WITH ARCTIC AIR MOVING ACROSS THE REGION TO RESULT IN
HEAVY SNOW ACROSS MUCH OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND. TEMPERATURES WILL
BE VERY COLD...RANGING FROM THE TEENS ACROSS THE INTERIOR TO
THE MID 20S ACROSS OUTER CAPE COD DURING THE DAY TUESDAY AND
FALLING INTO THE SINGLE DIGITS TO TEENS TUESDAY NIGHT. THIS WILL
MEAN THAT THE SNOW WILL PILE UP RATHER QUICKLY ESPECIALLY ACROSS
SOUTHEASTERN MASSACHUSETTS AND RHODE ISLAND.

MAZ021>024-210500-
/O.CAN.KBOX.WS.A.0002.140121T1800Z-140122T1500Z/
/O.NEW.KBOX.BZ.A.0001.140121T1800Z-140122T1800Z/
SOUTHERN PLYMOUTH MA-BARNSTABLE MA-DUKES MA-NANTUCKET MA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MATTAPOISETT...CHATHAM...FALMOUTH...
PROVINCETOWN...VINEYARD HAVEN...NANTUCKET
357 PM EST MON JAN 20 2014

...THE WINTER STORM WATCH HAS BEEN REPLACED WITH A BLIZZARD WATCH
IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A BLIZZARD
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON.

* LOCATIONS...SOUTHERN PLYMOUTH COUNTY...CAPE COD...MARTHAS
VINEYARD AND NANTUCKET.

* HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY SNOW AND BLIZZARD CONDITIONS.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 8 TO 12 INCHES...WITH
LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE.

* TIMING...FROM MIDDAY TUESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON.

* IMPACTS...SNOW COVERED ROADWAYS WILL CAUSE DIFFICULT DRIVING
CONDITIONS. PERIODS OF MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW ALONG WITH GUSTY
WINDS WILL CAUSE VISIBILITIES TO DROP TO ONE QUARTER MILE OR
LESS AT TIMES.

* WINDS...NORTH 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 50 MPH.

* VISIBILITIES...A QUARTER MILE OR LESS AT TIMES.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE LOWER 20S.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A BLIZZARD WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR CONSIDERABLE
FALLING AND/OR BLOWING SNOW WITH SUSTAINED WINDS OR FREQUENT
GUSTS OVER 35 MPH AND VISIBILITIES BELOW 1/4 MILE FOR AT LEAST
3 HOURS. WHITEOUT CONDITIONS WILL BE POSSIBLE...MAKING TRAVEL
VERY DANGEROUS. BE PREPARED TO ALTER ANY TRAVEL PLANS.

&&

$$


----------



## 496 BB

Sam we used to plow Pro Logis. Had skids with boxes over there. That was of course when we did 5 seasons crap for the last 4 years. I told the guy I plow for Im leaving if he goes back this year so he dumped em. They are horrible on paying for anything.

If you talk to someone talk to Billy. But good luck with your money. Hes a cheap azz too. He was paying .03/lb for bulk salt last year for his subs just for an idea.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1729998 said:


> Henderson Trucking owns that salt pile... I pay $70, i think different people different price..
> 
> Trupoint, BPS, A1.. are all middle men, ur paying a middle man price by going threw them..
> 
> This took me years to figure out, you guys got some high end info for free.. LOL
> 
> If your going to pick up make nice with the chick in the storage container office.. Rhonda, she controls it all.. Don't get on her bad side, helps if you have a CB in .


They have a sign on the window that says effective January 1st $78/ton


----------



## pvtben121

Flawless440;1729998 said:


> Henderson Trucking owns that salt pile... I pay $70, i think different people different price..
> 
> Trupoint, BPS, A1.. are all middle men, ur paying a middle man price by going threw them..
> 
> This took me years to figure out, you guys got some high end info for free.. LOL
> 
> If your going to pick up make nice with the chick in the storage container office.. Rhonda, she controls it all.. Don't get on her bad side, helps if you have a CB in .


sounds good thank you very much. i will call Henderson in the morning


----------



## pvtben121

PlowTeam5;1729930 said:


> Does anyone know who maintains the 70/ Etna parkway prologis warehouses on rt40 here in etna. I am not trying to steal any snow plowing contracts from anyone I would just like to see if I can offer my masonry/concrete services to them. Its literally half a mile from my shop. If I was to score a few of the warehouses there to plow would be a nice bonus. I never have a chance to go over there when it does snow to see who is doing it.


its Agroscapes last i heard they are in Pickaway county


----------



## pvtben121

Does anybody have the number for Henderson trucking?


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1730050 said:


> Sam we used to plow Pro Logis. Had skids with boxes over there. That was of course when we did 5 seasons crap for the last 4 years. I told the guy I plow for Im leaving if he goes back this year so he dumped em. They are horrible on paying for anything.
> 
> If you talk to someone talk to Billy. But good luck with your money. Hes a cheap azz too. He was paying .03/lb for bulk salt last year for his subs just for an idea.


Hmmm. Well I'm not to worried about the plowing. I do a lot of concrete work for other large business/warehouses on the west side of town. Trying to get some alittle closer to me is all. If I was given the opportunity to bid on the plowing would be a bonus I guess.


----------



## fortydegnorth

pvtben121;1730206 said:


> Does anybody have the number for Henderson trucking?


Google popped it right up
(740) 369-6100


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1730238 said:


> Hmmm. Well I'm not to worried about the plowing. I do a lot of concrete work for other large business/warehouses on the west side of town. Trying to get some alittle closer to me is all. If I was given the opportunity to bid on the plowing would be a bonus I guess.


Im pretty sure this year they are just hiring subs. We had a team when we did it and they used noones else. I know they pay around $60/hr and not sure on salt now. Like I said it wasnt crap before. Not sure if anything has changed from last year. I dont think they sub out lots or parcels. The reason I left was their logistics were horrible. I would be at 71 and Morse then they send me to Gahanna then just go back to Cleavland and Morse. Was annoying as hell not to mention hard on gas. They also do ALOT of townhomes and apts with little to no room to back drag drives and wont pay for a skidsteer to drag em out first. Just giving it ya straight. I dont care either way...lol. Dont want to see someones go into something expecting something else. Thats how people loose money.

Sam how you know Nick Patlovich?


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1730328 said:


> Im pretty sure this year they are just hiring subs. We had a team when we did it and they used noones else. I know they pay around $60/hr and not sure on salt now. Like I said it wasnt crap before. Not sure if anything has changed from last year. I dont think they sub out lots or parcels. The reason I left was their logistics were horrible. I would be at 71 and Morse then they send me to Gahanna then just go back to Cleavland and Morse. Was annoying as hell not to mention hard on gas. They also do ALOT of townhomes and apts with little to no room to back drag drives and wont pay for a skidsteer to drag em out first. Just giving it ya straight. I dont care either way...lol. Dont want to see someones go into something expecting something else. Thats how people loose money.
> 
> Sam how you know Nick Patlovich?


Thanks for the heads up. I know him through street racing. How do you know him.


----------



## [email protected]

Heard Sams Rx7 will get walked by a Lexus. Heard it was for $500 too.


----------



## BruceK

Looking at the 7 day in Dayton and there will be no sleep for the weary. After the morning's 2-4 expecting smaller events Wed and Sat and looking at possible clipper Sunday night. Today got warm enough that all the piles here will turn to concrete when the single digits arrive tomorrow. This is going to be so much fun, NOT. Be careful everyone.


----------



## racer47

looks like southern ohio is going to get another good one .big flakes.started about 12.30 am and got inch in 2 hours and its snowing harder now .its not the light stuff here .good packing snow .hope it hooks up for you guy to the north, and you guys to the east ,its coming ... be safe ..


----------



## BruceK

Just got up to check, just a thin film so far, looks like the dry slot we were in is about to give way, should pick up here momentarily.


----------



## allseasons87

Heading to salt a few places


----------



## magneto259

Put down some salt and a few later it was swallowed by snow.


----------



## procuts0103

Nothing here... looks like it's your turn southern Ohio. Dam lake is freezing up.... Ohwell I still think we have a good 6 weeks left! Time to get another load of sodium...

M


----------



## Flawless440

Sitin in traffic traffic there go a for maverick. ... lol

Ahhhhh traffic sucks..


----------



## born2farm

What did everyone end up with? We had around an inch. Plowed some, salted the rest and now the winds blowing it all around.


----------



## allseasons87

born2farm;1730799 said:


> What did everyone end up with? We had around an inch. Plowed some, salted the rest and now the winds blowing it all around.


It was very localized here in central. Up north, Delaware, had barely any at all. 20 mins away in columbus had aninch or more with drifts. Salt was workin slow today due to wind & temps


----------



## muffy189

We had an inch here, just salted then went to the doctors because I fell getting out of the bed of my truck after loading the spreader, I'm going to be off work a few days to allow the swelling to go down. Uuuggghh. I'm so done with bags


----------



## Bossman 92

We got about 1.5". Plowed most places salted everything a full service on all walks too. Love the snows that don't start till 4 and end by 8. Have to go back out tonight and clean up where cars were parked. Now for the balmy temps


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1730799 said:


> What did everyone end up with? We had around an inch. Plowed some, salted the rest and now the winds blowing it all around.


Not much up here. Didn't push anything. Probably could have on some of the ones down towards Westerville, but cars were showing up, so we just dropped salt for now. I'm sure we'll have to clean up a little tonight.


----------



## cwby_ram

muffy189;1731029 said:


> We had an inch here, just salted then went to the doctors because I fell getting out of the bed of my truck after loading the spreader, I'm going to be off work a few days to allow the swelling to go down. Uuuggghh. I'm so done with bags


No good, dude. Take it easy and get healed up quick!


----------



## Young Pup

About 3/4 of an inch to an inch like most of you. I called 4 places today for calcium. NO GO. Should have some in later today or Tomorrow. Bps,lesco,schordorf, and trupointe. I need a cold


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1731029 said:


> We had an inch here, just salted then went to the doctors because I fell getting out of the bed of my truck after loading the spreader, I'm going to be off work a few days to allow the swelling to go down. Uuuggghh. I'm so done with bags


Damn, get better soon. That is my worry is falling. I am a short guy, so I have a long way to go. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1731078 said:


> About 3/4 of an inch to an inch like most of you. I called 4 places today for calcium. NO GO. Should have some in later today or Tomorrow. Bps,lesco,schordorf, and trupointe. I need a cold


I talked to my bulk supplier yesterday and they are out of our blend we use and called another we use today and they said they were out and had no idea when they would get more. I do have another load of bulk coming at weeks end tho.

Jp, is that strictly what you use on your walks?

Now if I could get these people to pay their invoices all would be well.


----------



## justgeorge

procuts0103;1730641 said:


> Nothing here... looks like it's your turn southern Ohio. Dam lake is freezing up.... Ohwell I still think we have a good 6 weeks left! Time to get another load of sodium...
> 
> M


Yep just had our best one of the year. Little bit of sun to help burn things off now too.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1731094 said:


> I talked to my bulk supplier yesterday and they are out of our blend we use and called another we use today and they said they were out and had no idea when they would get more. I do have another load of bulk coming at weeks end tho.
> 
> Jp, is that strictly what you use on your walks?
> 
> Now if I could get these people to pay their invoices all would be well.


Yes, I have one client that wants t it on his lot. 2 that want it down on their private drive(6 houses), and 1 condo complex. No if and or buts. But, (lol) they may get some salt down the next time out. LOL


----------



## born2farm

What an eventful morning. Sidewalk guy showed up two hours late...Strike 1...I was just heading home and he called because he went in the ditch and clipped a Tree with the box truck....Strike 2. Luckily no one was hurt and it only damaged the corner of the box. Got it in the shop now with the whole front end tore down and waiting on a corner cap and patches for the box.


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1730393 said:


> Heard Sams Rx7 will get walked by a Lexus. Heard it was for $500 too.


Heard the owner of said lexus is to scared to step up to the plate and run this race..


----------



## allseasons87

born2farm;1731162 said:


> What an eventful morning. Sidewalk guy showed up two hours late...Strike 1...I was just heading home and he called because he went in the ditch and clipped a Tree with the box truck....Strike 2. Luckily no one was hurt and it only damaged the corner of the box. Got it in the shop now with the whole front end tore down and waiting on a corner cap and patches for the box.


Sounds like a stressful day


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;1731162 said:


> What an eventful morning. Sidewalk guy showed up two hours late...Strike 1...I was just heading home and he called because he went in the ditch and clipped a Tree with the box truck....Strike 2. Luckily no one was hurt and it only damaged the corner of the box. Got it in the shop now with the whole front end tore down and waiting on a corner cap and patches for the box.


The day of the walk guys lol. My guys broke the fuel cap off one of the backpack blowers then called to say they couldn't do any more because they didn't have any fuel for the blowers. I said you have to let me know when u are running low and he says they forgot to load the can in the truck this am.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1731114 said:


> Yes, I have one client that wants t it on his lot. 2 that want it down on their private drive(6 houses), and 1 condo complex. No if and or buts. But, (lol) they may get some salt down the next time out. LOL


I hear ya. I started mixing bulk salt into the sidewalk blend we use.

On a side note I watched a company salt a 4+acre lot this morning with a small Scott's spreader. One clown drove the truck while another clown sat on the tailgate pulling it behind them while they did circles in the lot.


----------



## Maclawnco

Young Pup;1731078 said:


> About 3/4 of an inch to an inch like most of you. I called 4 places today for calcium. NO GO. Should have some in later today or Tomorrow. Bps,lesco,schordorf, and trupointe. I need a cold


Sorry I'm hording lesco's cal.


----------



## muffy189

Bossman 92;1731270 said:


> I hear ya. I started mixing bulk salt into the sidewalk blend we use.
> 
> On a side note I watched a company salt a 4+acre lot this morning with a small Scott's spreader. One clown drove the truck while another clown sat on the tailgate pulling it behind them while they did circles in the lot.


Lmao when I started 26 years ago I salted with a push spreader, not that big of a lot of course, that would have been a site to see


----------



## Bossman 92

Mac, where are you out of in the Dayton area? I grew up in Bellbrook and worked for a company in the Bellbrook Centerville area for about 5 years.


----------



## Bossman 92

muffy189;1731336 said:


> Lmao when I started 26 years ago I salted with a push spreader, not that big of a lot of course, that would have been a site to see


I laughed my azz off! They plowed the lot with a 3/4 ton Chevy and what I thought to be a Meyer 7' straight blade. Must be charging by the hour for plowing. I have to start taking the video camera with me


----------



## muffy189

Bossman 92;1731350 said:


> I laughed my azz off! They plowed the lot with a 3/4 ton Chevy and what I thought to be a Meyer 7' straight blade. Must be charging by the hour for plowing. I have to start taking the video camera with me


Where was that at


----------



## [email protected]

I. NEED. CALCIUM/SALT BLEND...something to melt this snow tomorrow night. Someone call me please if you have any you can spare for tomorrow nights clipper system. 

614-588-2254
Anthony


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1731364 said:


> I. NEED. CALCIUM/SALT BLEND...something to melt this snow tomorrow night. Someone call me please if you have any you can spare for tomorrow nights clipper system.
> 
> 614-588-2254
> Anthony


Spray your salt down with lcc


----------



## allseasons87

allseasons87;1731369 said:


> Spray your salt down with lcc


Not sure how much salt you throw, but you could put it in a backpack sprayer and spray your salt as you load it.


----------



## 496 BB

PlowTeam5;1730389 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I know him through street racing. How do you know him.


Oh Jesus Christ dont say "from street racing"! Go back a ways in this thread and youll see why.... :waving:

Ive known him forever. Goes all way back to his T-Type. Miss that car. He called me today but forgot to call him back...opps.


----------



## Flawless440

muffy189;1731029 said:


> We had an inch here, just salted then went to the doctors because I fell getting out of the bed of my truck after loading the spreader, I'm going to be off work a few days to allow the swelling to go down. Uuuggghh. I'm so done with bags


I got two gas bulk spreaders selling cheap..
Picking up new tomorrow. .
Need them gone. . Cash talks


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1731404 said:


> I got two gas bulk spreaders selling cheap..
> Picking up new tomorrow. .
> Need them gone. . Cash talks


Getting your polyhawks tomorrow?


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1731431 said:


> Getting your polyhawks tomorrow?


 Yes sir.. cant wait.. done with gas..
They served me well venturing into
The bulk salt world..


----------



## Flawless440

So what happens when we cant get anymore salt? ?

Sand? ?
Do u put sand on walks??
What due you charge customers for sand treatment. .
Someone should start this thread. .
Im on my phone waiting for kids b ball practice. .
Then back out for touch ups.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1731437 said:


> Yes sir.. cant wait.. done with gas..
> They served me well venturing into
> The bulk salt world..


Beautiful. Let me know if you ever have any questions on them. I'm pretty familiar with them by now


----------



## Flawless440

Found a bagging machine on ebay.. 16k

I think u can still get walkway salt in bulk..

We should all throw down on it..
Herd bagging really sucks. .


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1731449 said:


> Found a bagging machine on ebay.. 16k
> 
> I think u can still get walkway salt in bulk..
> 
> We should all throw down on it..
> Herd bagging really sucks. .


WOW. I was just thinking. I bet you could retrofit one of those bulk salter that you have for sale to do it. It already feeds it out. You just need a rig to hold the bags.


----------



## muffy189

Flawless440;1731404 said:


> I got two gas bulk spreaders selling cheap..
> Picking up new tomorrow. .
> Need them gone. . Cash talks


What kind and how much


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Bossman 92;1731339 said:


> Mac, where are you out of in the Dayton area? I grew up in Bellbrook and worked for a company in the Bellbrook Centerville area for about 5 years.


What's your name and who did you work for? I went to Bellbrook and our company is based in Centerville.

What's everyone hearing on bulk salt? Looking pretty grim from what I'm hearing.


----------



## muffy189

ohiogreenworks;1731539 said:


> What's your name and who did you work for? I went to Bellbrook and our company is based in Centerville.
> 
> What's everyone hearing on bulk salt? Looking pretty grim from what I'm hearing.


I work for the city of Salem and were having trouble getting salt


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1731270 said:


> I hear ya. I started mixing bulk salt into the sidewalk blend we use.
> 
> On a side note I watched a company salt a 4+acre lot this morning with a small Scott's spreader. One clown drove the truck while another clown sat on the tailgate pulling it behind them while they did circles in the lot.


That's funny, I thought I was going to have to push a spreader around a lot last week. LOL


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1731546 said:


> That's funny, I thought I was going to have to push a spreader around a lot last week. LOL


I did it once, in a pinch. Small lot, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. 
I was curious about what happens when we run out of salt, too. We do bags (wish we could run bulk, just not there logistically yet), doesn't sound as bleak, but they're all talking about shortages, too. Had to hunt pretty hard for sidewalk blend.


----------



## pvtben121

Young Pup;1731078 said:


> About 3/4 of an inch to an inch like most of you. I called 4 places today for calcium. NO GO. Should have some in later today or Tomorrow. Bps,lesco,schordorf, and trupointe. I need a cold


i guess they are all out of bulk salt for the year too


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1731590 said:


> I did it once, in a pinch. Small lot, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.
> I was curious about what happens when we run out of salt, too. We do bags (wish we could run bulk, just not there logistically yet), doesn't sound as bleak, but they're all talking about shortages, too. Had to hunt pretty hard for sidewalk blend.


A group of us got another truckload of bagged salt in a couple of weeks ago. I think we have 10 left in the pool. At this rate, we should be thinking of getting another one on order. There is no let up in site on the clipper train.


----------



## Young Pup

pvtben121;1731605 said:


> i guess they are all out of bulk salt for the year too


Time for some road trips to buy salt.


----------



## jk4718

Columbus Builder's Supply just got a semi load of *calcium* today and will be getting another one tomorrow.
They have locations in Plain City, Columbus and Heath. Call Heidi McMahon @ 614-207-5242.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1731637 said:


> Columbus Builder's Supply just got a semi load of *calcium* today and will be getting another one tomorrow.
> They have locations in Plain City, Columbus and Heath. Call Heidi McMahon @ 614-207-5242.


I am right around the corner from them. thank you. I will be calling in the am.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok most of this falls on Saturday. the nam through 7am sat. still quite a bit precip to follow this.


----------



## NickT

Bossman 92;1731270 said:


> I hear ya. I started mixing bulk salt into the sidewalk blend we use.
> 
> On a side note I watched a company salt a 4+acre lot this morning with a small Scott's spreader. One clown drove the truck while another clown sat on the tailgate pulling it behind them while they did circles in the lot.


That is some white trash salt spreading .... Yee haw


----------



## muffy189

NickT;1731681 said:


> That is some white trash salt spreading .... Yee haw


Or hee haw


----------



## jk4718

Wow. The GFS and NAM are both in complete agreement about Saturday. I don't think I have seen them match this close, especially on something 84 hours out. lol

The downside is that I actually have a funeral on Saturday. Chris Bradley was saying Sunday so I guess we will see.


----------



## Young Pup

here is the gfs through 84 hours


----------



## Flawless440

muffy189;1731509 said:


> What kind and how much


Buyers 8 ft one steel on stainless. . Tons new parts.. ad on Craigslist. Link below

Steel one $1000 right now

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/4276307858.html


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1731508 said:


> WOW. I was just thinking. I bet you could retrofit one of those bulk salter that you have for sale to do it. It already feeds it out. You just need a rig to hold the bags.


Genus idea... going to run that by my #2 guy in the morning.. He can weld anything together..


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1731886 said:


> Genus idea... going to run that by my #2 guy in the morning.. He can weld anything together..


It might be worth the work if there was a big shortage, but the numbers aren't that good.
2000lbs of calcium & $200 a ton (just a guess)= $5 per 50lb bag
empty bags @.75 each (quick search for polyethylene bags in bulk
Bag stitcher $200 (no costs added for sewing bags, so assume they are open
Prep, loading hopper, filling, stacking a 1 ton pallet (forgetting that they are open bags)= 2 hours @ $20= $40

Approx cost per 50lb bag= $6.75 If you sold them at $12-$13 a bag that's a hell of a lot of work for $200-$250 a pallet, especially when you consider fuel and labor to handle and move them around.


----------



## jk4718




----------



## magneto259

Any of you guys mess with a Air Flo bulk spreader that runs off of central hydraulics? I see a truck on ebay with one but I don't know much about central hydraulics. Thanks!


----------



## Flawless440

magneto259;1731955 said:


> Any of you guys mess with a Air Flo bulk spreader that runs off of central hydraulics? I see a truck on ebay with one but I don't know much about central hydraulics. Thanks!


I here hydo is the best..
I would buy one...


----------



## Flawless440

Jp.. ill be around today if u want to venture out to the east side??


----------



## Bossman 92

Anyone know where I can buy a few hundred gallons of beet juice or LCC? I need it today and will drive about anywhere to get it.

Thanks


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1731976 said:


> Jp.. ill be around today if u want to venture out to the east side??


Do you know anywhere around the east side that has bags of blended melt? We are out and can't find any. Looking at a road trip


----------



## procuts0103

I will make a call today I might be able to get pallets of rock salt anybody interested


----------



## Bossman 92

More interested in beet juice or LCC right now.


----------



## Maclawnco

magneto259;1731955I said:


> see a truck on ebay with one but I don't know much about central hydraulics. Thanks!


we have a couple and there is nothing better than central hydro.


----------



## Bossman 92

Any of you Columbus guys heard of Pinnacle Liquid Deicing? Headed there now to pick up a few hundred gallons of liquid.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1732030 said:


> Any of you Columbus guys heard of Pinnacle Liquid Deicing? Headed there now to pick up a few hundred gallons of liquid.


Yea we get a couple hundred gallons there from time to time. I've got mixed feelings. I mostly use their product to spray the bulk pile.


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1732040 said:


> Yea we get a couple hundred gallons there from time to time. I've got mixed feelings. I mostly use their product to spray the bulk pile.


I am going to spray the salt as it leaves the chute. Hopefully I get decent results. Can I ask why you got mixed feelings? Does the product not work?

Anyone out that way want to grab lunch?


----------



## Fannin76

jk4718;1731907 said:


> It might be worth the work if there was a big shortage, but the numbers aren't that good.
> 2000lbs of calcium & $200 a ton (just a guess)= $5 per 50lb bag
> empty bags @.75 each (quick search for polyethylene bags in bulk
> Bag stitcher $200 (no costs added for sewing bags, so assume they are open
> Prep, loading hopper, filling, stacking a 1 ton pallet (forgetting that they are open bags)= 2 hours @ $20= $40
> 
> Approx cost per 50lb bag= $6.75 If you sold them at $12-$13 a bag that's a hell of a lot of work for $200-$250 a pallet, especially when you consider fuel and labor to handle and move them around.


why couldn't you go get a dumpster bag from home depot and fill it with bulk and leave it in the truck bed?


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;1732006 said:


> I will make a call today I might be able to get pallets of rock salt anybody interested


I may be depending on price


----------



## jk4718

Fannin76;1732064 said:


> why couldn't you go get a dumpster bag from home depot and fill it with bulk and leave it in the truck bed?


It comes in it's own sack. I would just shovel it out, but we got off on a side street by talking about an alternative to a $16,000 bagging machine on ebay. lol
We shovel 9's out of super sacks all the time. It's a pain in the butt when you get down to the last 1/4 ton or so, but it works. The trick is to roll down the sides of the sack as you us it. Better make sure your worker's comp is paid up though, we already had one guy fall getting in and out of the truck in this forum. lol


----------



## jk4718

They have 2 truckloads of calcium. Call Heidi @ 614-207-5242


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1732053 said:


> I am going to spray the salt as it leaves the chute. Hopefully I get decent results. Can I ask why you got mixed feelings? Does the product not work?
> 
> Anyone out that way want to grab lunch?


Works great for spraying your stockpile, and we are in the process of making pre wet systems as you are.

It's so so when using as a straight deicer for walkways. I guess it depends on moisture content of snow.


----------



## Fannin76

jk4718;1732071 said:


> It comes in it's own sack. I would just shovel it out, but we got off on a side street by talking about an alternative to a $16,000 bagging machine on ebay. lol
> We shovel 9's out of super sacks all the time. It's a pain in the butt when you get down to the last 1/4 ton or so, but it works. The trick is to roll down the sides of the sack as you us it. Better make sure your worker's comp is paid up though, we already had one guy fall getting in and out of the truck in this forum. lol


oh ok. I gotcha now. I was thinking trying to rebag it would be awful. I have been thinking of doing the dumpster bag thing. and filling 5 gallon buckets because I use a Tahoe as my main plow truck so I can't carry a ton of lose salt. lol


----------



## [email protected]

FYI guys Columbus Builders Supply is out of salt. We cleaned them out.


----------



## BruceK

[email protected];1732134 said:


> FYI guys Columbus Builders Supply is out of salt. We cleaned them out.


Next thing you know Anthony will be offering calcium for $20 a bag.


----------



## jk4718

[email protected];1732134 said:


> FYI guys Columbus Builders Supply is out of salt. We cleaned them out.


Well played Anthony....Advanced Industry Supplies 2255 Westbelt Dr, Columbus, OH 43228
(614) 534-0044 were also supposed to be getting a truckload of calcium in today.


----------



## snowyangel

Anything weather related to discuss?


----------



## [email protected]

Columbus builder supply has calcium but no salt until Friday.


----------



## ericenterprises

Hamilton Parker over off of 670 has bagged salt and some type of sidewalk blend available ...was looking for cc but they don't carry it maybe with a call if you guys need some


----------



## Young Pup

Ok I have been trying to get caught up on a lot of stuff today. First time on here today. Jason, sorry I did not see your message till now. We will meet up in the next couple of days. 

Ok got a message about snow removal out on the Westside of Columbus. Anybody work near Murray Hill? If so let me know, had a friend from high school contact me about a dental place there. 

thanks,

JP


----------



## Young Pup

snowyangel;1732351 said:


> Anything weather related to discuss?


Yes, it is cold outside.  Light snow tonight 1 maybe 2 inches of snow. This weekend a possible event fri/sat timeframe. Then Sun/mon timeframe.


----------



## Young Pup

Was able to get a skid of calcium today.So I am good to go for a few days. LOL


----------



## underESTIMATED

This morning I received a call very early from a Liquid Calcium delivery driver, thinking I was ODOT.

That got me thinking about how much it would cost to have it mixed properly, (exactly actually) and delivered ready to use.

So a 4,200 gallon truck load (full truck only for private contractor) would be....

*$5,280.* Jeeeebus!    

$1/gallon I'm perfectly fine with, but the FOB charge and additional fuel charge.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1732398 said:


> Ok I have been trying to get caught up on a lot of stuff today. First time on here today. Jason, sorry I did not see your message till now. We will meet up in the next couple of days.
> 
> Ok got a message about snow removal out on the Westside of Columbus. Anybody work near Murray Hill? If so let me know, had a friend from high school contact me about a dental place there.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> JP


Yes. I googled the office and it's only a block off of my drive between the house and my spot on West Broad.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1732419 said:


> Yes. I googled the office and it's only a block off of my drive between the house and my spot on West Broad.


Ok I will pm you the information.


----------



## allseasons87

underESTIMATED;1732418 said:


> This morning I received a call very early from a Liquid Calcium delivery driver, thinking I was ODOT.
> 
> That got me thinking about how much it would cost to have it mixed properly, (exactly actually) and delivered ready to use.
> 
> So a 4,200 gallon truck load (full truck only for private contractor) would be....
> 
> *$5,280.* Jeeeebus!
> 
> $1/gallon I'm perfectly fine with, but the FOB charge and additional fuel charge.


I usually pay .60-.80 a gallon and that's with an AG product already mixed in. $5280 for 4200 is insane!


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1732472 said:


> I usually pay .60-.80 a gallon and that's with an AG product already mixed in. $5280 for 4200 is insane!


I ended up with 300 gallons today. The guys didn't finish the pre wet systems today so we are going to do it old school tomorrow and treat the salt as we load it into the spreaders. We will see what happens but hopefully it can cut down on our usage and speed up the melting process.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Any of you guys getting burnt out yet? We've only had 3 days off since January 1st! Already broke the January snowfall record here. With another 1-2" tonight, 2-4 Friday night into Saturday, 3-6 they're saying Sunday into Monday with more 40+ mph winds. Seems like every snow event we've had brings along winds now making it a pain in the a$$. Yeah don't get me wrong the money is deffinatly great! How's everyone's equipment holding up? 

Hopefully everyone is reaping the benefits of the snow gods!


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Bossman 92;1732510 said:


> I ended up with 300 gallons today. The guys didn't finish the pre wet systems today so we are going to do it old school tomorrow and treat the salt as we load it into the spreaders. We will see what happens but hopefully it can cut down on our usage and speed up the melting process.


Bossman, 
Been really looking hard into treating our salt to try and cut down on our usage! 
We go through about 580 tons on a normal year! How much would treating my salt cut the usage down? And how do you treat yours? Pre or applied on salt at the spreader? Just trying to get some info from someone that's been using it.

Thanks


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1732510 said:


> I ended up with 300 gallons today. The guys didn't finish the pre wet systems today so we are going to do it old school tomorrow and treat the salt as we load it into the spreaders. We will see what happens but hopefully it can cut down on our usage and speed up the melting process.


You'll be happy with it. Quick burn off and good residual. I have cut back on usage, but I see a better, faster result as the huge benefit. Can up sell the fact that you pre wet if you just explain it. Smells TERRIBLE though doesn't it!!


----------



## jk4718

There was a HUGE shift in the gfs tonight, almost erasing plowing from the 120hr forecast (If you're Columbus and south of us). I'm really hoping that this falls back south again. 
Keep in mind that this is the total of 3 events.


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1732552 said:


> There was a HUGE shift in the gfs tonight, almost erasing plowing from the 120hr forecast (If you're Columbus and south of us). I'm really hoping that this falls back south again.
> Keep in mind that this is the total of 3 events.


I'm thinking radar looks like a salt run tonight. Hopefully a push this weekend it's been a while besides scraping here and there. Would like to make it down to the power show this weekend lol. May have a loader in the budget next year


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1732556 said:


> I'm thinking radar looks like a salt run tonight. Hopefully a push this weekend it's been a while besides scraping here and there. Would like to make it down to the power show this weekend lol. May have a loader in the budget next year


February is usually bigger than December and January combined. If that holds true this year then you'll see a lot of landscape companies with shiny new equipment this year. payup

Looks like salting events for 3 of the next 5 days. I only push now, so I need a good 2-3" to fire up the trucks.


----------



## Bossman 92

SNOMACHINE;1732543 said:


> Bossman,
> Been really looking hard into treating our salt to try and cut down on our usage!
> We go through about 580 tons on a normal year! How much would treating my salt cut the usage down? And how do you treat yours? Pre or applied on salt at the spreader? Just trying to get some info from someone that's been using it.
> 
> Thanks


I have done a TON of research over the years on liquids and I think you can cut back 30% on salt usage. Right now we are going to direct inject at the spinner at 10 gallons per ton. We build a brine maker years ago and played with different mixtures but I don't have time to mess with that in the winter months. I don't have many answers but its worth getting into. I am building several sprayers and getting ready for what's coming...salt shortage. I have enough tanks to hold almost 6000 gallons of liquid and I will be filling them as soon as I can.


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1732609 said:


> I have done a TON of research over the years on liquids and I think you can cut back 30% on salt usage. Right now we are going to direct inject at the spinner at 10 gallons per ton. We build a brine maker years ago and played with different mixtures but I don't have time to mess with that in the winter months. I don't have many answers but its worth getting into. I am building several sprayers and getting ready for what's coming...salt shortage. I have enough tanks to hold almost 6000 gallons of liquid and I will be filling them as soon as I can.


A friend and I were discussing prewetting so I went through the forums earlier this week. There is some guy that is the sprayer and mixing guru. Has some nice threads on set ups. There are several states that are making the transition. With rising salt costs and increasing environmental concerns wet seems to be the future of the industry. Hell, ODOT alone has dropped over 530,000 tons of salt this year. You can figure municipalities dropping twice that (Dublin has dropped 8,000 tons so far). Then they say that private contractors drop 40% of the government totals and you're talking about well *over 2 MILLION tons of salt put down in Ohio alone so far this season*!


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1732609 said:


> I have done a TON of research over the years on liquids and I think you can cut back 30% on salt usage. Right now we are going to direct inject at the spinner at 10 gallons per ton. We build a brine maker years ago and played with different mixtures but I don't have time to mess with that in the winter months. I don't have many answers but its worth getting into. I am building several sprayers and getting ready for what's coming...salt shortage. I have enough tanks to hold almost 6000 gallons of liquid and I will be filling them as soon as I can.


10 gallons per ton seems like a lot. I would be shooting for around 35 gallons per 6 tons. We just treated a 6 ton pile with 40 gallons and it's working fantastic.


----------



## [email protected]

What are you guys treating the salt with? Where can I get a how to on this? Also where can I get the treatment at?


----------



## allseasons87

Liquid calcium chloride and an AG product mixed. You can either spray your pile of salt & turn up with a loader (we use an mt52 bobcat), hit it at the spinner with tee jet nozzles, or both for those super cold days!


----------



## jk4718

Midnight NAM Saturday event


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1732712 said:


> Midnight NAM Saturday event


Looks good to me!


----------



## Young Pup

Potential precip from the nam


----------



## Young Pup

Here is what the nam looks at hour 60


----------



## rblake

bossman, I picked up 300 gallons last week at road solutions in Indianapolis. a little farther drive for you. I have never tried spraying at the spinner. allways mixed the pile


----------



## Young Pup

This shows the clipper for Sunday night into Monday.


----------



## Flawless440

Picked up two new spreaders today.. 

Swenson poly hawk
Another Boss VBX (someone ordered it and back out)

Semi with 19 pallets of walkway salt showed up today..



I know nothing about spraying salt, guess i'm about to check it out as well..
Anyone have some info on were to get it? Dose it come in barrels? 
Pinnacle over priced? 

Heading out 4am..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1732752 said:


> Picked up two new spreaders today..
> 
> Swenson poly hawk
> Another Boss VBX (someone ordered it and back out)
> 
> I know nothing about spraying salt, guess i'm about to check it out as well..
> Anyone have some info on were to get it? Dose it come in barrels?
> Pinnacle over priced?
> 
> Heading out 4am..


Let me know how you like your swenson


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1732364 said:


> Columbus builder supply has calcium but no salt until Friday.


Anthony called me when he got his and I got the last skid they had..ussmileyflag


----------



## jk4718

GFS Saturday


----------



## allseasons87

Starting to accumulate here. Driveway has a good dusting even in areas that had salt down.


----------



## jk4718

GFS Sunday


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1732682 said:


> Liquid calcium chloride and an AG product mixed. You can either spray your pile of salt & turn up with a loader (we use an mt52 bobcat), hit it at the spinner with tee jet nozzles, or both for those super cold days!


How are you hitting it at the spinner? What nozzles and stuff do I need to do that?


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1732852 said:


> How are you hitting it at the spinner? What nozzles and stuff do I need to do that?


Still working on our pre wet systems. Basically a poly tank, 12 v pump available at TSC, and a nozzle (or nozzles) to spray. I'm putting a small "boom" right above our spinner. Still figuring out my nozzle selection. There's a lot of good info and insight on this site to setting one up.


----------



## magneto259

allseasons87;1732858 said:


> Still working on our pre wet systems. Basically a poly tank, 12 v pump available at TSC, and a nozzle (or nozzles) to spray. I'm putting a small "boom" right above our spinner. Still figuring out my nozzle selection. There's a lot of good info and insight on this site to setting one up.


I've thought about setting one up to spray some mineral brine on the salt coming out of the spreader. I live a couple miles from a outfit that sells mineral brine.


----------



## allseasons87

And another salt round down...


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1732587 said:


> February is usually bigger than December and January combined. If that holds true this year then you'll see a lot of landscape companies with shiny new equipment this year. payup
> 
> Looks like salting events for 3 of the next 5 days. I only push now, so I need a good 2-3" to fire up the trucks.


You should look into subbing for Brickmen..

I have or had a buddy (fall out at Lake Cumberland past summer) who like you dose Hardscape, Installs only so he has no snow contracts. By subbing for brickmen they sub him whole contracts no just push.. They are 0 Tolerance, he has a sidewalk crew and another guy subs under him..

I'm sure there are other companies that do the same..

Avg $75 hour, $10 bag on salt


----------



## muffy189

allseasons87;1732958 said:


> And another salt round down...


Same here and now I have to go after another pallet or 2 of salt


----------



## born2farm

Got to salt everything and pushed a few to help get the salt working. It's just so freaking cold out.

Now it's nap time. Paperwork can wait. We got all the trucks back in running shape yesterday so at least that's off the list.


----------



## Flawless440

I haven't gone out... Saving salt, i might send a truck to a couple.. Ordered 100 ton from henderson, they saying odot pile is gone and now they are talking to them about there pile. When that happens, city of columbus and Franklin county Engineer all follow suite and do the same. Then us contractors are cut off....

So i would say next week its all bad.... Prices already jumped from last week...

Local News just said Saturday night 2-4", Sunday night 1-3"payup
Air temps below 0 next week :crying:

I'm searching for homes in Florida, some were south.. I love snow and winter sports, but these air temps are crazy!! 

Pack up the trucks and equipment, sell the plows time to relocate..:waving::laughing:


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1732980 said:


> You should look into subbing for Brickmen..
> 
> I have or had a buddy (fall out at Lake Cumberland past summer) who like you dose Hardscape, Installs only so he has no snow contracts. By subbing for brickmen they sub him whole contracts no just push.. They are 0 Tolerance, he has a sidewalk crew and another guy subs under him..
> 
> I'm sure there are other companies that do the same..
> 
> Avg $75 hour, $10 bag on salt


That's actually a good idea. I was reading about them in a post talking about them, Merit, and the other nationals. I have plowed for larger locals that start with a B and a W. W offered me pretty decent money, but they would only book me a 6 hour route. B sucked, they only called me when we had 4". I used to manage 12 trucks before I started my company so I miss the salting part of it. My problem is the same as your friend, 90% of our work is hardscapes and I want nothing to do with mowing. Every year I say that I need to sell salt, but I stay too busy and it never gets done. It's nice not having to do paperwork or sales for snow, but I know how much I am missing out on without salt.


----------



## jk4718

I'm searching for homes in Florida said:


> I used to live down there so here is what I think, bc god knows I've considered it. lol
> Pros: -A state with guys that actually want to work
> -You can landscape year round
> -Beaches
> -The women look a lot better when you can see them all year round
> Cons: -Those same guys will change all your truck radio stations to 103.1
> -Most of your customers will be grumpy, picky old people
> -With the temps and rain you'll want to be back in Ohio
> -Sand...that sh*t is everywhere
> -Fire ants, imagine having a pile right where you need to hand dig
> - Pine trees. There are ten times as many pine trees down there as palm trees. I HATE pine trees. :laughing:


----------



## jk4718

Noon Nam looks good for Saturday. The Sunday event is just barely showing up at the end of the run, so we should be able to get a good look at it this afternoon.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam at hour 84. The low is north of CMH.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the snowfall for Sunday. It is north of us. Still this is at the end of the nam run. The gfs will be better. to look at.


----------



## R75419

I will gladly share some of our snow with you young pup.... it has been a crazy month here in NW Ohio.  We got our salt situation taken care of, the guy we partner with for salt hauled about 300 tons so we may eventually have some extra.


----------



## Young Pup

R75419;1733116 said:


> I will gladly share some of our snow with you young pup.... it has been a crazy month here in NW Ohio.  We got our salt situation taken care of, the guy we partner with for salt hauled about 300 tons so we may eventually have some extra.


We have made several calls for bagged salt today. NO LUCK.


----------



## Young Pup

The gfs for fri/sat.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1733123 said:


> We have made several calls for bagged salt today. NO LUCK.


I know it's a little drive, but John Deere Landscapes in North Canton has as of yesterday, about 2000 bags of rock salt left, all on skids. Brunswick has some, but not nearly that as of what I heard at the end of the day yesterday. Plenty of ice melt in ncanton too.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1733168 said:


> I know it's a little drive, but John Deere Landscapes in North Canton has as of yesterday, about 2000 bags of rock salt left, all on skids. Brunswick has some, but not nearly that as of what I heard at the end of the day yesterday. Plenty of ice melt in ncanton too.


Thank you. We were able to get a truck ordered, but when it comes in who knows. In the mean time. I am heading the opposite direction towards n/w of Columbus.  Going to go pick up a couple of skids now.


----------



## davisons4season

Public salt company in canton oh has 80lb bags of rock salt left, no 50lbers. Sidewalk treated blend, they are low if not out.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1733056 said:


> I haven't gone out... Saving salt, i might send a truck to a couple.. Ordered 100 ton from henderson, they saying odot pile is gone and now they are talking to them about there pile. When that happens, city of columbus and Franklin county Engineer all follow suite and do the same. Then us contractors are cut off....
> 
> So i would say next week its all bad.... Prices already jumped from last week...
> 
> Local News just said Saturday night 2-4", Sunday night 1-3"payup
> Air temps below 0 next week :crying:
> 
> I'm searching for homes in Florida, some were south.. I love snow and winter sports, but these air temps are crazy!!
> 
> Pack up the trucks and equipment, sell the plows time to relocate..:waving::laughing:


Thanks for the Intel on Henderson


----------



## magneto259

Young Pup;1733123 said:


> We have made several calls for bagged salt today. NO LUCK.


I got lucky and got some bagged but took the last 2 skids. KK Salt in Heath is supposed to get a truck tomorrow from what they told me.


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1733250 said:


> Thanks for the Intel on Henderson


Could you tell me where you got your earthway push sprayers at? I can't find any in stock.


----------



## Bossman 92

JP...is there any end in sight to the cold temps and snows? I just want to make sure this is here for awhile longer before I make a move. Thanks


----------



## chevyman51

You guys talking about mixing your salt I use magic salt and love the stuff. If ya got any questions shoot me a pm and I will talk


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1733281 said:


> Could you tell me where you got your earthway push sprayers at? I can't find any in stock.


Northern tool website


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1733307 said:


> Northern tool website


Do you like yours? Not many people use them it seems. Thanks


----------



## allseasons87

chevyman51;1733300 said:


> You guys talking about mixing your salt I use magic salt and love the stuff. If ya got any questions shoot me a pm and I will talk


It basically is magic salt after its sprayed down, but only costs around $85-$90 per ton to do it yourself. I've been curious about magic salt though. What are you paying per ton?


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1733311 said:


> Do you like yours? Not many people use them it seems. Thanks


Works great. We got the cheaper ones (s15's). They make the s25, but the only thing I see different is an extra gallon capacity for $200 more per unit


----------



## chevyman51

allseasons87;1733312 said:


> It basically is magic salt after its sprayed down, but only costs around $85-$90 per ton to do it yourself. I've been curious about magic salt though. What are you paying per ton?


I am paying 120 a ton. It has cut my salt usage down a ton


----------



## pvtben121

i just started using liquid calcium which was purchased from syntech products out of Toledo. i started with a 55 gallon drum undyed. 
I dont see the point of spraying it on the pile because i dont have a problem with salt when it is above 20 degrees. So i put it in 5 gal buckets and dump it into my loaded spreader. 
Now i just got a 275 gallon tote on wed.with green dye, boy that stuff stinks working great so far. it melted everything last night very fast.


----------



## Young Pup

magneto259;1733270 said:


> I got lucky and got some bagged but took the last 2 skids. KK Salt in Heath is supposed to get a truck tomorrow from what they told me.


Thank you, picked up 2 near Bellefontaine today. Just got word that our projected truckload of salt will be here FEBRUARY 28TH. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1733295 said:


> JP...is there any end in sight to the cold temps and snows? I just want to make sure this is here for awhile longer before I make a move. Thanks


Sorry, been out running all afternoon. Maybe a brief warm up on the runs earlier. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## underESTIMATED

davisons4season;1733236 said:


> Public salt company in canton oh has 80lb bags of rock salt left, no 50lbers. Sidewalk treated blend, they are low if not out.


They are out of calcium chloride as well until late next week.


----------



## Bossman 92

I wouldn't buy **** from public salt....bunch of dbags. We use to buy from them years ago.....every time salt is in demand they act like they are gods and treat people like ****.


----------



## underESTIMATED

Bossman 92;1733598 said:


> I wouldn't buy **** from public salt....bunch of dbags. We use to buy from them years ago.....every time salt is in demand they act like they are gods and treat people like ****.


I couldnt agree more.

In 2010/2011 when they got stuck with a thousand skids of rock salt they raised safety salt $.50-$.75 a bag I switched to bulk.

But, when the well starts to run dry, you have to find other water resources.

To keep ahead of a potential salt supply interruption, we're going to make liquid mag.

We can make 3k gallons of liquid sodium chloride in 3 hours, but getting the salinity correct for liquid magnesium without any product would be difficult.


----------



## allseasons87

pvtben121;1733428 said:


> i just started using liquid calcium which was purchased from syntech products out of Toledo. i started with a 55 gallon drum undyed.
> I dont see the point of spraying it on the pile because i dont have a problem with salt when it is above 20 degrees. So i put it in 5 gal buckets and dump it into my loaded spreader.
> Now i just got a 275 gallon tote on wed.with green dye, boy that stuff stinks working great so far. it melted everything last night very fast.


It's probably an agricultural product not dye


----------



## allseasons87

chevyman51;1733399 said:


> I am paying 120 a ton. It has cut my salt usage down a ton


yeah. Properties we were throwing a half ton on got cut down to around 800 lbs (eye balled guess)


----------



## allseasons87

Any thoughts on weekends storm(s)?


----------



## NickT

WHBC RADIO in canton is saying 3-6" this weekend


----------



## davisons4season

Underestimated and Bossman

yea I'm finding out that about public salt really quick that they can be hard to deal with.


----------



## 496 BB

Its prolly gonna snow.


----------



## needmoresnow

I am seeing 3-5 for marion


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1733311 said:


> Do you like yours? Not many people use them it seems. Thanks


Bossman... I bought 4 of the salt dogg from mill supply.. 1 day delivery, they are great.. My guys are hard on them and they are holding up.. $200 easch


----------



## Young Pup

Conservative 2 to 4, more than likely 3 to 6. Waiting on tonights runs.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1733471 said:


> Thank you, picked up 2 near Bellefontaine today. Just got word that our projected truckload of salt will be here FEBRUARY 28TH. LOL


That's helpful, huh? I think we'll make it through the weekend. We'll see beyond that. Gathered up a rough collection of salt today. Some good stuff, a couple old pallets that will be a pain to break up. But they'll work in a pinch...


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1733716 said:


> Bossman... I bought 4 of the salt dogg from mill supply.. 1 day delivery, they are great.. My guys are hard on them and they are holding up.. $200 easch


Salt dogg makes a sprayer?


----------



## chevyman51

allseasons87;1733667 said:


> yeah. Properties we were throwing a half ton on got cut down to around 800 lbs (eye balled guess)


Yeah one of my lots with just regular white bulk I was putting down 750 lbs and with magic I am putting down between 450-500lbs. I love it. It works so much faster than regular salt


----------



## allseasons87

chevyman51;1733729 said:


> Yeah one of my lots with just regular white bulk I was putting down 750 lbs and with magic I am putting down between 450-500lbs. I love it. It works so much faster than regular salt


No doubt. I'm looking to try and locate a product called proslicer in bulk for next winter. We got a few skids of it for walkways. It's a pre wet salt, but man is that stuff nice. I think central salt manufacturers it


----------



## Flawless440

My Cleveland properties got pushed today.. they had 2-4" up there..


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1733721 said:


> That's helpful, huh? I think we'll make it through the weekend. We'll see beyond that. Gathered up a rough collection of salt today. Some good stuff, a couple old pallets that will be a pain to break up. But they'll work in a pinch...


We will be fine for the weekend. The way things are looking we might be hurting in the long run.


----------



## muffy189

NWS just said 2 to 4 tomorrow night 3 to 5 day time Saturday and 1 to 3 Sunday for my area


----------



## allseasons87

muffy189;1733769 said:


> NWS just said 2 to 4 tomorrow night 3 to 5 day time Saturday and 1 to 3 Sunday for my area


That'd be a bu$y weekend


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like another possible split for us in Cbus, keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1733786 said:


> Looks like another possible split for us in Cbus, keeping our fingers crossed.


I'm ready for a full push. Been a while it feels


----------



## Young Pup

nam through 4pm Saturday.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I hope we get the snow. Just dropped 750$ on the boss wings. I'm excited to try them out.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1733753 said:


> We will be fine for the weekend. The way things are looking we might be hurting in the long run.


In a pinch i use to run bulk salt in tailgate spreaders.. Have to add a vibrator.. 
Think i still have a few around..


----------



## allseasons87

PlowTeam5;1733812 said:


> I hope we get the snow. Just dropped 750$ on the boss wings. I'm excited to try them out.


Let me know how they work. Interested in a pair. I don't see them coming up used too often


----------



## fortydegnorth

We have a set of boss wings we'd probably sell. Switched to a V and with the curb guard cutting edge we don't use them anymore. Pm me for info if anyone is interested. 

I hope we get some snow this weekend too. We need to pay for the load of bulk we just got. 3 load this year and the price has gone up each time and this time it went up $35 per ton from our first load. $2500 per load is a killer.


----------



## muffy189

PlowTeam5;1733812 said:


> I hope we get the snow. Just dropped 750$ on the boss wings. I'm excited to try them out.


Is that on a v plow


----------



## jk4718

Alright JP, I'm an idiot. Remember when I was saying that the model runs made the snow look like it was coming 5 hours later than the news was saying? Well, I just figured out that I need to subtract 5 hours to account for the time difference between z and eastern. Oops!


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1733814 said:


> In a pinch i use to run bulk salt in tailgate spreaders.. Have to add a vibrator..
> Think i still have a few around..


'

Well, we might be adding that to the list too.  That is if we can get bulk salt. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1733848 said:


> Alright JP, I'm an idiot. Remember when I was saying that the model runs made the snow look like it was coming 5 hours later than the news was saying? Well, I just figured out that I need to subtract 5 hours to account for the time difference between z and eastern. Oops!


You are not an idiot. I forget to do that too.


----------



## Young Pup

For the Sunday system, most of the energy goes north, but we have southern energy trying to get involved. First map hour 75 no energy, next one hour 81 and look at the energy to the south.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1733856 said:


> You are not an idiot. I forget to do that too.


Did you see Chris Bradley's post saying that Sunday would be strong enough to pull 30+ temps up south of the Ohio River meaning a mix for those guys. I just read an article on wunderground saying the nam is worthless past 60 hours, so I'm curious to see how that one plays out. I kind of like the idea of back to back pushes.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1733866 said:


> Did you see Chris Bradley's post saying that Sunday would be strong enough to pull 30+ temps up south of the Ohio River meaning a mix for those guys. I just read an article on wunderground saying the nam is worthless past 60 hours, so I'm curious to see how that one plays out. I kind of like the idea of back to back pushes.


No I did not see his post. But I have seen that mentioned on a weather forum.


----------



## PlowTeam5

muffy189;1733820 said:


> Is that on a v plow


7'6" super duty straight blade. Makes it to a 9'8" blade with the wings


----------



## allseasons87

fortydegnorth;1733817 said:


> We have a set of boss wings we'd probably sell. Switched to a V and with the curb guard cutting edge we don't use them anymore. Pm me for info if anyone is interested.
> 
> I hope we get some snow this weekend too. We need to pay for the load of bulk we just got. 3 load this year and the price has gone up each time and this time it went up $35 per ton from our first load. $2500 per load is a killer.


PM sent if you still have


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the gfs for fri/sat


----------



## Young Pup

Total snow through 7pm Saturday.


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1733862 said:


> For the Sunday system, most of the energy goes north, but we have southern energy trying to get involved. First map hour 75 no energy, next one hour 81 and look at the energy to the south.


Hey guys, my brain was thinking but my fingers were typing different thoughts. There is no southern energy getting involved with this. The nam just showed more precip than the gfs. Let's see what the noon runs show tomorrow.

Good night all.


----------



## Flawless440

Showing snow starting tomorrow around noon..


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1734105 said:


> Showing snow starting tomorrow around noon..


Really?? I thought it was supposed to start around midnight tonight.


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1734110 said:


> Really?? I thought it was supposed to start around midnight tonight.


Just looked, your right.. Think i got am & pm mixed up..


----------



## [email protected]

AllSeasons, don't buy those wings, I need them LOL


----------



## [email protected]

3-5" with lots of wind tomorrow. Snow will begin around midnight, intensify from 3am-6am then die off around 10am. Drifts 1-2 high. "Blizzard like" conditions through early morning.


----------



## Bossman 92

Been a good day so far. Got a salt delivery first thing this morning then gassed up couple trucks and filled walk guys cans. Salt supplier called a little bit ago saying his driver had a full load and the company who was supposed to get it backed out. He is on his way right now. I am happy with that as yesterday he said it probably wouldn't happen. That buys me a little time.


----------



## justgeorge

[email protected];1734353 said:


> AllSeasons, don't buy those wings, I need them LOL


If you guys are talking about the Boss Pro Wings I've got a set I bought and never installed taking up room in my garage. I'm on the east side of Cincinnati.


----------



## allseasons87

Made it down to the power show this morning for a couple hours. Those new JCB skid steers with the single side boom look pretty slick. That wind here is INSANE


----------



## underESTIMATED

allseasons87;1734649 said:


> Made it down to the power show this morning for a couple hours. Those new JCB skid steers with the single side boom look pretty slick. That wind here is INSANE


The JCB skid with the brush hog unit looked much better than it looks online.

However, I prefer the one next to it...more of a traditional boxed cab.

I like the idea of a side entry door so you aren't stepping over the attachment.

The drive down/back was nothing but salt dust. Glad the construction is over with for now.


----------



## PlowTeam5

If any of you ever wonder about jcb's equipment, I got a 1993 210s backhoe that I have had since 96. Never had one issue with it at all. Still runs good an still has good power for digging. They are a good company.


----------



## Young Pup

I sat down for 15 minutes this afternoon and looked at the models. I will go with 3 to 6 for our areas. Just got in from being outside working on the darn snow blower. Even with thinsulated boots my feet are cold. 

Got another 2 skids of salt today here locally. No driving this time.


----------



## allseasons87

underESTIMATED;1734706 said:


> The JCB skid with the brush hog unit looked much better than it looks online.
> 
> However, I prefer the one next to it...more of a traditional boxed cab.
> 
> I like the idea of a side entry door so you aren't stepping over the attachment.
> 
> The drive down/back was nothing but salt dust. Glad the construction is over with for now.


Yeah I liked that one on the corner


----------



## allseasons87

PlowTeam5;1734708 said:


> If any of you ever wonder about jcb's equipment, I got a 1993 210s backhoe that I have had since 96. Never had one issue with it at all. Still runs good an still has good power for digging. They are a good company.


I don't know much about them, but I do know everything that they had at the show looked like really nice stuff. New hollands looked great too. Really comfortable even for me being 6'6"


----------



## Flawless440

Now a day it all comes down to parts and service... I own a Mustang and love the power and 2800 lbs lift (same as a Gehl) no dealer around, no parts on Ebay.. support sucks.. Just bought that bobcat, already yesterday while stacking salt i broke the throttle cable.. There mobile fleet service came right out and fixed it for free..Wow.. Never had service like that..
I want a MT-52 mini skid steer next.. I have replaced 3 hydro motors on our toro dingo, under 1000 hours.. I'm done with the dingos ..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1734795 said:


> Now a day it all comes down to parts and service... I own a Mustang and love the power and 2800 lbs lift (same as a Gehl) no dealer around, no parts on Ebay.. support sucks.. Just bought that bobcat, already yesterday while stacking salt i broke the throttle cable.. There mobile fleet service came right out and fixed it for free..Wow.. Never had service like that..
> I want a MT-52 mini skid steer next.. I have replaced 3 hydro motors on our toro dingo, under 1000 hours.. I'm done with the ..


Our Mt52 is great. Has its limits but it's a reliable machine. Picked it up with around 400 hrs for 8k with bucket, auger attachment & 9" bit from a fencing company. Did nothing but drill holes and pallet fork cement bags.


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1734835 said:


> Our Mt52 is great. Has its limits but it's a reliable machine. Picked it up with around 400 hrs for 8k with bucket, auger attachment & 9" bit from a fencing company. Did nothing but drill holes and pallet fork cement bags.


8k for a MT 52? That souns like a bad ass price unless I am missing something.

I ended up getting 2 loads of bulk today so I am good for awhile. Wait and see what next week brings but I am going to try and get 2 more.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1734842 said:


> 8k for a MT 52? That souns like a bad ass price unless I am missing something.
> 
> I ended up getting 2 loads of bulk today so I am good for awhile. Wait and see what next week brings but I am going to try and get 2 more.


Missing nothing. Had some surface rust on the paint that's it. Guy had 3 of them and didn't need the one I bought anymore. Craigslist. Ive ran it hard for 3 years for summer and winter work with only filters and oil changes. Having an issue as of last week where it won't turn off. Have to turn off the key, idle all the way down, and kick on the hydros to stall it out. Looks like the selanoid that shuts off the fuel


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1734795 said:


> Now a day it all comes down to parts and service... I own a Mustang and love the power and 2800 lbs lift (same as a Gehl) no dealer around, no parts on Ebay.. support sucks.. Just bought that bobcat, already yesterday while stacking salt i broke the throttle cable.. There mobile fleet service came right out and fixed it for free..Wow.. Never had service like that..
> I want a MT-52 mini skid steer next.. I have replaced 3 hydro motors on our toro dingo, under 1000 hours.. I'm done with the dingos ..


Vermeers look like nice mini track loaders too


----------



## R75419

allseasons87;1734649 said:


> Made it down to the power show this morning for a couple hours. Those new JCB skid steers with the single side boom look pretty slick. That wind here is INSANE


Nice to have met you at lunch John. The equipment we saw from Wacker, New Holland and JCB was interesting for dad and I. We did a lot of discussing on the way home what the best piece of equipment is for our masonry in the summer and snow in the winter. The mini telehandlers that JCB has can run 10 foot pushers according to the salesman. An 8 foot forward reach on them could push snow back early in the season when the grass is not froze plus it could supplement our big lift on bigger jobs..... Supposedly there is a company in the Milwaukee area that leases 10 or more for the winter and the salesman claimed that guy loves them. The cabs on the New Holland definately fit me better as I am about 6'3", but the idea of getting in and out of a skid steer like a tractor has its advantages too. Heres to more snow over the weekend and for the rest of the season so we can go buy more equipment! payup


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1734853 said:


> Vermeers look like nice mini track loaders too


I herd they have a higher lift as well.. 
No dealer around... Washington Courthouse..

How do use guys use it load salt in the trucks.. Ramp???


----------



## allseasons87

R75419;1734878 said:


> Nice to have met you at lunch John. The equipment we saw from Wacker, New Holland and JCB was interesting for dad and I. We did a lot of discussing on the way home what the best piece of equipment is for our masonry in the summer and snow in the winter. The mini telehandlers that JCB has can run 10 foot pushers according to the salesman. An 8 foot forward reach on them could push snow back early in the season when the grass is not froze plus it could supplement our big lift on bigger jobs..... Supposedly there is a company in the Milwaukee area that leases 10 or more for the winter and the salesman claimed that guy loves them. The cabs on the New Holland definately fit me better as I am about 6'3", but the idea of getting in and out of a skid steer like a tractor has its advantages too. Heres to more snow over the weekend and for the rest of the season so we can go buy more equipment! payup


Nice meeting you too! Small world! That telehandler was awesome. That international plow truck was by far my favorite, but at $95K, I'll keep dreaming on


----------



## chevyman51

We got 50 tons delivered today. And then the skid steer broke down


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1734882 said:


> I herd they have a higher lift as well..
> No dealer around... Washington Courthouse..
> 
> How do use guys use it load salt in the trucks.. Ramp???


Yeah. Just a ramp we made about a foot tall. Easy to move around if need be. Wanting to keep the mt52 but get into a loader this year. Sick of renting ones when we need it. Even taking spreaders out I have to go rent one.


----------



## jk4718

I've used Gehls, Vermeers, Dingos and a Mustang.....but none of them can compare to the SK500 or SK650 from Ditch Witch, plus you can get parts and servcie from DW of Columbus. The only downside is the cost (12-14,000 for a used 650). At that much money your better off buying a full size loader that can get a pusher on it when it's done loading salt.


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1734958 said:


> I've used Gehls, Vermeers, Dingos and a Mustang.....but none of them can compare to the SK500 or SK650 from Ditch Witch, plus you can get parts and servcie from DW of Columbus. The only downside is the cost (12-14,000 for a used 650). At that much money your better off buying a full size loader that can get a pusher on it when it's done loading salt.


I think those have the highest loading capacity. They look like nice pieces. That's half the reason I would like I loader, for snow


----------



## pvtben121

Flawless440;1734795 said:


> Now a day it all comes down to parts and service... I own a Mustang and love the power and 2800 lbs lift (same as a Gehl) no dealer around, no parts on Ebay.. support sucks.. Just bought that bobcat, already yesterday while stacking salt i broke the throttle cable.. There mobile fleet service came right out and fixed it for free..Wow.. Never had service like that..
> I want a MT-52 mini skid steer next.. I have replaced 3 hydro motors on our toro dingo, under 1000 hours.. I'm done with the dingos ..


Wow can't believe you have had so many problems with your dingo. we use or tracked one for sidewalks and irrigation. with no major problems except the diesel is a hard start in this cold


----------



## [email protected]

Heading out around 5am....this should be fun


----------



## Young Pup

'started here at 1:03 am. Wind is blowing pretty good. Going to lay back down for a bit and see what is happening aabout 2:30


----------



## Flawless440

Got some sleep 9-1, heading to shop now..

Get trucks to each side of town before it hits hard...

Careful out there guys....

I'll check in later from the phone...


----------



## Young Pup

Not out yet. Had a good sleep as well from 9 to 1. lol Been laying in bed but now staring out the window at the snow. think I will lay back down and get up in an hour.


----------



## cwby_ram

Just waiting here. Gonna wait an hour or so, too, I think.


----------



## muffy189

Not a thing here yet


----------



## born2farm

Well I was really expecting to have more than a half inch on the ground right now.


----------



## [email protected]

Maybe a 1/2" I the ground in Grove City....too much wind to accumulate anything. Don't know when we'll go out


----------



## cwby_ram

Bout the same here. Maybe give it one more hour before I head out. Just have a couple to worry about on the weekend anyhow.


----------



## NickT

About an inch here , holding off for a little while


----------



## jd$jess

heritage in milford center has bulk and bagged salt and bagged calcium


----------



## Flawless440

everybody is out pushing. Wake up quit sleeping to work!

roads are so bad everybody is Out Nobody but I can drive. .


----------



## kc2006

Snowing good here but the wind is so crazy that there's nothing on lots. If you salted early then the snow is sticking, which made roads horrible, they would have been better leaving them untreated.


----------



## born2farm

2-4 inches here. Roads a drifted bad. This wind sucks


----------



## magneto259

Son of a ***** what a long day.


----------



## alsam116

Chevy man how or who did u get salt from... you cam pm me if you want, or is it asecret? Thank you. I had to resort to buying bags to fill the vbox with just so i could have salt.


----------



## Botchy5967

magneto259;1735735 said:


> Son of a ***** what a long day.


Agreed lol


----------



## Young Pup

14 hours in the truck. Eating now and going right back out.


----------



## magneto259

Young Pup;1735764 said:


> 14 hours in the truck. Eating now and going right back out.


Whew. Not me i'm gonna catch some shut eye and run the church circuit tomorrow morning!


----------



## cwby_ram

magneto259;1735767 said:


> Whew. Not me i'm gonna catch some shut eye and run the church circuit tomorrow morning!


Yup, me too. Everything else will wait until after the next bit tomorrow night at this point.


----------



## Young Pup

magneto259;1735767 said:


> Whew. Not me i'm gonna catch some shut eye and run the church circuit tomorrow morning!


I am going out to do a couple then come back and get a little bit of sleep then go back out.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1735778 said:


> Yup, me too. Everything else will wait until after the next bit tomorrow night at this point.


that little bit might just end up being 2 to 4 or 3 to 5 again.


----------



## born2farm

Today sucked....still got two guys out. The rest of us are going back out at four and hitting all the churches and the stuff thats open in the morning. Then it sounds like we are going to do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1735788 said:


> that little bit might just end up being 2 to 4 or 3 to 5 again.


I took the opportunity earlier to push back some piles, just in case. I know there are some deep drifts waiting for me in the morning.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1735788 said:


> that little bit might just end up being 2 to 4 or 3 to 5 again.


What are you seeing for timing on the snow tomorrow?


----------



## NickT

cwby_ram;1735794 said:


> I took the opportunity earlier to push back some piles, just in case. I know there are some deep drifts waiting for me in the morning.


Same here going out around 3 again


----------



## allseasons87

magneto259;1735767 said:


> Whew. Not me i'm gonna catch some shut eye and run the church circuit tomorrow morning!


Same here. 2-4" tomorrow looking like an all day event.


----------



## Flawless440

I just got in..
2 guys still out..

We still have alot of walks hammered..
letting them go till after tomorrows. .
im sleeping, letting alot of it come down first. I had my walk guys out way to early. 
City couldn't even stay on top of that one.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1735900 said:


> I just got in..
> 2 guys still out..
> 
> We still have alot of walks hammered..
> letting them go till after tomorrows. .
> im sleeping, letting alot of it come down first. I had my walk guys out way to early.
> City couldn't even stay on top of that one.


I kept thinking it was done then it was a whiteout 15 minutes later. Use your Swenson yet?


----------



## muffy189

What a day, started at 5 plowed for a couple hours then tried some drivers Ed for 3 hours which the kid did fine but we had 4 cars left of center coming at us which was all my nerves could take it took us 3hrs to go 38 miles, and that was on state routes. Then back in the truck till now,, I'm going to sleep a couple of hours then do the church lots. Have a good one guys


----------



## [email protected]

Started at 4:30am, just finished. Plowed everything twice and salted twice. Damn this day kicked our ass. Bring on tomorrow!


----------



## muffy189

Up and back at it boys $$$


----------



## jk4718

Awake for 43 hours straight and plowed for 24 straight hours. I'm not as tired as my a** hurts. I wore jeans with a button on the rear pocket and it took me 18 hours to realize the button was killing my butt. Everything of mine was hit 3 times. Did snap the A frame on the meyer. I'll look when I wake up to see if it was a clean break, if so then I will just weld it with an additional welded brace. I'll gamble on that before I try to break all my old bolts loose to switch frames.

How much snow did you guys see? I have NO idea how much we got. I'm guessing it was 4-5", maybe even 6".


----------



## muffy189

We had around 6 here, JK that sucks about the A frame I had to tear my A valve out and clean it up on my E57 the thing wouldn't drop but that was my only problem thank god


----------



## BruceK

I'm still wondering how much snow we had in the Dayton area yesterday. Lots went from bare to 12" drifts. Our city street supervisor thinks it was 3". Only pushed about half my lots skipping those closed on the weekend. Churches went easier than expected. Expecting the bulk of today's clipper to be over by noon and will start hitting everything then. Looks like 2-3" for us, radar shows it's just about to start. Hope it doesn't get too heavy before church starts.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1735907 said:


> I kept thinking it was done then it was a whiteout 15 minutes later. Use your Swenson yet?


My guys have been using the swenson, they love it.. Couldn't get over how big the control box is.. 4 gauge wire, huge connectors, all stainless steel shoot.... I see why it's more $$$$. This this is built to last


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1736221 said:


> My guys have been using the swenson, they love it.. Couldn't get over how big the control box is.. 4 gauge wire, huge connectors, all stainless steel shoot.... I see why it's more $$$$. This this is built to last


Mines not hardwired it's wireless controller. I've thought about hard wiring it though as a backup in case the remote ggoes down


----------



## Young Pup

Fyi It is snowing again. LOL Need to go get more salt.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1736229 said:


> Fyi It is snowing again. LOL Need to go get more salt.


Loading trucks up now. One truck already pre treated the cvs' and PNC's. I AM having a cold one or two or six after today's over with!


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1736228 said:


> Mines not hardwired it's wireless controller. I've thought about hard wiring it though as a backup in case the remote ggoes down


Ever any issues with wireless??

Properties have salt on them, i'm waiting till noon... Walk guys at 2


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1736238 said:


> Ever any issues with wireless??
> 
> Properties have salt on them, i'm waiting till noon... Walk guys at 2


No issues at all besides batteries. I like them


----------



## born2farm

White out conditions here.......again


----------



## Bossman 92

What's it looking like for today Jp? We pushed everything but the schools yesterday. Hit everything once most places 2x and quite a few places 3x walks too. Haven't thrown a ounce of salt yet. By the time it slowed down enough for the salt to work the sun had set and was getting windy and cold again. Ready for round 2 or whatever round this is. Hopefully it's over early so we aren't out all night.


----------



## magneto259

Holy **** I had knee deep snow drifts to shovel! I hate sidewalks. Lol


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1736233 said:


> Loading trucks up now. One truck already pre treated the cvs' and PNC's. I AM having a cold one or two or six after today's over with!


 One inch on the ground already. Plowed the entrances at a emergency squad hub and that was it. coming down to hard.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1736272 said:


> What's it looking like for today Jp? We pushed everything but the schools yesterday. Hit everything once most places 2x and quite a few places 3x walks too. Haven't thrown a ounce of salt yet. By the time it slowed down enough for the salt to work the sun had set and was getting windy and cold again. Ready for round 2 or whatever round this is. Hopefully it's over early so we aren't out all night.


We will get this snow. Have a break, and then when the cold front comes through later on, we wil get more snow. Don't let you guards down.


----------



## Young Pup

Snow lighten up for a bit. Now it is snowing hard again. For us snow weinees.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1736299 said:


> One inch on the ground already. Plowed the entrances at a emergency squad hub and that was it. coming down to hard.


Yeah I just pushed a zero tolerance. Heading back to the shop it's coming down too fast. Looks like it's ending around 2


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1736337 said:


> Yeah I just pushed a zero tolerance. Heading back to the shop it's coming down too fast. Looks like it's ending around 2


I am heading back down to do the entrances again. Slight hill in the back to get in the warehouse for the medics. Glad it is right around the corner from me. LOL


----------



## BruceK

Ending here. Barely an inch. Heading out.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1736360 said:


> I am heading back down to do the entrances again. Slight hill in the back to get in the warehouse for the medics. Glad it is right around the corner from me. LOL


Around the corners are the best!


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1736373 said:


> Around the corners are the best!


Indeed. My 2 shopping centers are 5 mins from me. Thumbs Up

Guys are out plowing everything again. All of my Service Centers are getting plowed twice this weekend, that's a first :redbounce


----------



## NickT

Took this pic yesterday I thought this snow drift looked pretty cool

http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/...F-7B74-489C-A70B-1A89605A9F5F_zps3tk4itgn.jpg


----------



## born2farm

What's snow looking like for tonight? We just finished scraping all of our stuff. I heard maybe two to three overnight


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Less than inch I heard .


----------



## [email protected]

A "blowing" 1/2 inch here in cbus tonight. Finally....there is an end


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Just upped us to 1-3 yipee


----------



## magneto259

You know you are getting used to the cold when you drive around in 33 degree weather with the window down and think its nice out.


----------



## born2farm

This is the first year in a while that we are going to have to start thinking about some relocation efforts in these smaller lots.


----------



## allseasons87

magneto259;1736963 said:


> You know you are getting used to the cold when you drive around in 33 degree weather with the window down and think its nice out.


I did the same thing earlier lol


----------



## snowyangel

magneto259;1736963 said:


> You know you are getting used to the cold when you drive around in 33 degree weather with the window down and think its nice out.


I was thinking the same thing! I thought damn it's nice out. Had passenger window down too, for a moment.


----------



## [email protected]

One of my guys is coming in, I'm going out to finish our huge shopping centers. One hell of a weekend will be in the books at about 6am!


----------



## cwby_ram

magneto259;1736963 said:


> You know you are getting used to the cold when you drive around in 33 degree weather with the window down and think its nice out.


Ha, I just said that to one of my guys. Hoodie, open window, and arm out the window.
Any thoughts on something coming tonight? Round 3 (4?). Radar looks interesting...


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1737133 said:


> Ha, I just said that to one of my guys. Hoodie, open window, and arm out the window.
> Any thoughts on something coming tonight? Round 3 (4?). Radar looks interesting...


Future cast radar shows us just getting the tail end of the cell. Doesn't look like much, but with cold temps coming it will most likely be a salt run. Off to bed, up at 2


----------



## lonlyknight

hi all well starting this year off good i hope have a chance on 3 new contracts not bad for a virgin snow man. lol 
but have 3 questions and hope some one could help.. 
1) my plow is a meyers MD2 but some times seems slow going side to side i can tape the button and hear it but dont move for a few seconds? the plow is about 2yrs old. 

2)also when i drop it down i notice that the piston doesnt go all the way down is that normal? and how do you set the chains.

3) what would be good starting prices no salt.




2001 F250
4x4 4dr
5.4L full power

3 inch factory lift.


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1737137 said:


> Future cast radar shows us just getting the tail end of the cell. Doesn't look like much, but with cold temps coming it will most likely be a salt run. Off to bed, up at 2


Thanks, 1:30, still looking good, 35 degrees. Couple more stops and hopefully that tail misses us so I can go to bed!


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1737201 said:


> Thanks, 1:30, still looking good, 35 degrees. Couple more stops and hopefully that tail misses us so I can go to bed!


Yeah. It's insanely windy here. I REALLY need to catch up on some sleep


----------



## Fannin76

Check the solenoid and fluid level. My RAM on the spare truck doesn't go all the way down either. but my real bit of advice is to get a Boss. new is expensive but they come with a warranty. and which part of Ohio are you located


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1737208 said:


> Yeah. It's insanely windy here. I REALLY need to catch up on some sleep


Well that went to crap fast. Got crazy windy here to. First gust caught me by surprise, just about blew me off the road. Road covered back over already. So much for sleep.


----------



## Fannin76

Do you guys bill for drifting snow? Ik that it can cause there to be a lot of snow on the lot, but is it billable?but if its seasonal I'm sure you have to take care of it.


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1737217 said:


> Do you guys bill for drifting snow? Ik that it can cause there to be a lot of snow on the lot, but is it billable?but if its seasonal I'm sure you have to take care of it.


if I'm out here and I'm gonna throw salt it's billable!!


----------



## Fannin76

Haha gotcha


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1737220 said:


> Haha gotcha


I would stipulate wording in your contracts about drifting snow


----------



## allseasons87

Who here is ready for a few beers and 12 hours of sleep?!


----------



## Maclawnco

born2farm;1736965 said:


> This is the first year in a while that we are going to have to start thinking about some relocation efforts in these smaller lots.


I brought that up last week to our largest and their solution was to have logistics move some trailers for the rest of the season. Cool


----------



## Maclawnco

allseasons87;1737242 said:


> Who here is ready for a few beers and 12 hours of sleep?!


I told my wife not being able to drink was one of the most frustrating parts of this winter. I can't remember the last time I drank. Being the only one with a cdl on staff puts me on call 24 for any of our large places that call for salt.


----------



## allseasons87

Maclawnco;1737252 said:


> I told my wife not being able to drink was one of the most frustrating parts of this winter. I can't remember the last time I drank. Being the only one with a cdl on staff puts me on call 24 for any of our large places that call for salt.


Yea I think last beer I had was the week of Christmas.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1737255 said:


> Yea I think last beer I had was the week of Christmas.


Just got done from noon yesterday....

I havent drank since November.. Weird in the winter, they just don't go down easy..

Summer its like every night hanging in the shop at my house.... Or the KOA campground..

The wife likes the winter brake..


----------



## Flawless440

lonlyknight;1737153 said:


> hi all well starting this year off good i hope have a chance on 3 new contracts not bad for a virgin snow man. lol
> but have 3 questions and hope some one could help..
> 1) my plow is a meyers MD2 but some times seems slow going side to side i can tape the button and hear it but dont move for a few seconds? the plow is about 2yrs old.
> 
> 2)also when i drop it down i notice that the piston doesnt go all the way down is that normal? and how do you set the chains.
> 
> 3) what would be good starting prices no salt.
> 
> 2001 F250
> 4x4 4dr
> 5.4L full power
> 
> 3 inch factory lift.


Crazy, new meyers do the same crap...

Sell that dam thing and buy a red plow..

Adjust the chains: plow in float position, push down on the top ram with your hand, move the chain to a tighter position..


----------



## [email protected]

Just got back in. All done for now, things will need salted today.....when I wake up haha


----------



## fortydegnorth

Accuweather is already calling for 2"-4" here Friday.


----------



## cwby_ram

Finally back in. No more salt took the truck comes later today, so I'm going to bed.


----------



## Maclawnco

There are so many companies/competitors who should be out salting right now that are not. Are people really getting caught without salt??? We will have 175 tons here by the end of the week. Should take us into March.


----------



## ozoneburner

BorntoFarm, Do you still have that snowex 1075 spreader for sale?


----------



## allseasons87

Maclawnco;1737317 said:


> There are so many companies/competitors who should be out salting right now that are not. Are people really getting caught without salt??? We will have 175 tons here by the end of the week. Should take us into March.


I gave everything a good hit. Gonna be cold!


----------



## Flawless440

Dam it.. Only slept 4 hours... Hate that..


----------



## Young Pup

Get your rest boys. This will change but this is through Sunday 2/2 T 10AM. Got errands to run. Then back to bed. LOL


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1737522 said:


> Get your rest boys. This will change but this is through Sunday 2/2 T 10AM. Got errands to run. Then back to bed. LOL


I have mixed feelings about snow this week. One half says bring it on the other half is ready to start landscaping lol


----------



## Bossman 92

MahonLawnCare;1737532 said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


I couldn't agree more.

Just got in...been out since noon yesterday. What a weekend. Wasn't a bad storm until yesterday evening when we broke 2 boss plows.

Hopefully we have a few days before the next event.


----------



## jk4718

Oh it gets a lot worse, there is 3 back to back storms on the 1st, 3rd and 5th. If I knew for sure it would happen I would sell the meyer instead of replacing the A Frame and buy another new Boss V.


----------



## Flawless440

I called it a month ago.. 1st week of February..
Got a email from my biggest accounts wanting to down service.. Budget shot..

Bosman- what broke on the plows??


----------



## BruceK

After looking at that map I'm going to bed until Friday.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Hey guys, what is the weather looking like till this weekend. I think I have a bad transfer case in my truck. Gonna take it to a transmission shop tomorrow to make sure I am right on this. Gonna be thursday till I am up and running again if its just the case. I am hoping nothing serious comes till the earliest this weekend. Also if everyone would just keep my truck in their prayers to hope only the transfer case is the only bad isssue and not the allison trans.. Transfer case is gonna be 1100$ and about 6 hours of my time vs 4000$ just for a rebuild on the allison...


----------



## 496 BB

Sam it looks good till Friday.

Those transfer cases had pump rub issues. Look it up. Also there is a fix for it at Merchant Auto out of Mi. Good dude. Name Eric. Whats it doing?

If its the trans I wouldnt let anyone touch it around here especially not Goodale trans. Ive taken mine to them before and they are clueless. Crank It Up Diesel is in Dayton and they can build a decent one. Use a good converter....Precision or Suncoast.


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1737758 said:


> Sam it looks good till Friday.
> 
> Those transfer cases had pump rub issues. Look it up. Also there is a fix for it at Merchant Auto out of Mi. Good dude. Name Eric. Whats it doing?
> 
> If its the trans I wouldnt let anyone touch it around here especially not Goodale trans. Ive taken mine to them before and they are clueless. Crank It Up Diesel is in Dayton and they can build a decent one. Use a good converter....Precision or Suncoast.


It's popping out of gear with a load put on it in the higher gears. Let off the throttle and it goes back in. Talked to a bunch of people and all first say transfer case. I changed the fluid in it and it was silver. Lol and a few bits fell out. So I'll be amazed if it's not the case. Got another one here waiting for me local for 1200$ to get me going again then gonna rebuild mine with good parts and then I'll have a back up.


----------



## [email protected]

Sell the truck and buy a new one Sam, you're rich


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1737771 said:


> Sell the truck and buy a new one Sam, you're rich


Not as rich as you buddy.


----------



## Flawless440

Place on Main next to Ralley's Reynoldsburg.. I have had my Allison there twice, fixed quick both times under $400..

200k on tranny still pushin snow... Need injectors on D max for 2 seasons now.. It dosent care, still pulls and pushes snow daily!!!! Love that piece of shi_


----------



## CELandscapes

496 BB;1737758 said:


> Sam it looks good till Friday.
> 
> Those transfer cases had pump rub issues. Look it up. Also there is a fix for it at Merchant Auto out of Mi. Good dude. Name Eric. Whats it doing?
> 
> If its the trans I wouldnt let anyone touch it around here especially not Goodale trans. Ive taken mine to them before and they are clueless. Crank It Up Diesel is in Dayton and they can build a decent one. Use a good converter....Precision or Suncoast.


There's also a place in Germantown, I'm not sure how far it is for you. Called day's diesel they do a great job.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1737669 said:


> I called it a month ago.. 1st week of February..
> Got a email from my biggest accounts wanting to down service.. Budget shot..
> 
> Bosman- what broke on the plows??


I broke the push frame on my 9'2" (just a broken weld but still unusable) and my one driver called to say the 8'2" he was using the center pin (the long one that holds both wings together) had worked its way up allowing the 2 gussets on the bottom of each wing to move and break off. Not only did the 2 bottom ones break off but the next 2 up broke off as well.

Had my buddy's shop fix mine this morning but the 8'2" is going to have to be broken down and built back up.

Anyone have a 9'2" they want to sell?


----------



## Fannin76

Anyone have a 7'6" Myers blade for cheap maybe your old back up mine broke and I think its beyond repair. granted its on my back up truck but ill need it with these impending storms. I blurb the plow used and it was welded stiff which wasn't realized until further inspection today. so there was no pivot point. text me 937-631-7181


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1737809 said:


> Place on Main next to Ralley's Reynoldsburg.. I have had my Allison there twice, fixed quick both times under $400..
> 
> 200k on tranny still pushin snow... Need injectors on D max for 2 seasons now.. It dosent care, still pulls and pushes snow daily!!!! Love that piece of shi_


That's who I deal with all the time. They built my th400 for my race car. Never had a issue with over 600 rwhp.


----------



## underESTIMATED

Bossman 92;1737864 said:


> I broke the push frame on my 9'2" (just a broken weld but still unusable) and my one driver called to say the 8'2" he was using the center pin (the long one that holds both wings together) had worked its way up allowing the 2 gussets on the bottom of each wing to move and break off. Not only did the 2 bottom ones break off but the next 2 up broke off as well.
> 
> Had my buddy's shop fix mine this morning but the 8'2" is going to have to be broken down and built back up.
> 
> Anyone have a 9'2" they want to sell?


I have an 8'2" you can come pick up in Akron.

It's on the backup truck - so I haven't really used it enough to keep it.


----------



## Flawless440

PlowTeam5;1737888 said:


> That's who I deal with all the time. They built my th400 for my race car. Never had a issue with over 600 rwhp.


I like those guys, they are still there while all the other auto repairs around have come and gone


----------



## Fannin76

underESTIMATED;1737893 said:


> I have an 8'2" you can come pick up in Akron.
> 
> It's on the backup truck - so I haven't really used it enough to keep it.


How much you want for it?


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1737669 said:


> I called it a month ago.. 1st week of February..
> Got a email from my biggest accounts wanting to down service.. Budget shot..
> 
> Bosman- what broke on the plows??


That sucks man. How did your walks go this storm? I finally got a couple good walk guys but they have to be paid at the end of each event....pain in the azz.

On a side note all you guys running Boss plows be sure to check your pivot pins regularly. Over the past couple years we have had 2 come loose and it is never pretty.


----------



## kc2006

This morning royally sucked. It was like a freaking blizzard here from 3am-7am. Only positive, got to plow twice this morning and go clean them up again tonight $$$ paid for my new enclosed trailer.


----------



## procuts0103

Call blood enterprises in Ashtabula. He's the best hands down. Its worth the drive. Call and I bet he will diagnose it over the phone...


----------



## Maclawnco

Bossman 92;1737938 said:


> I finally got a couple good walk guys but they have to be paid at the end of each event....pain in the azz.


Mine are the same way. From what I can tell, it's just the way the game is played.


----------



## Flawless440

Maclawnco;1737961 said:


> Mine are the same way. From what I can tell, it's just the way the game is played.


Walks r going better. . Got some regular guys showing up.. still pull a couple doppers off c list each event. .
Cash paid if they dont quit is how I do it.

Found out tomorrow what ccontacts want to do. .
Maintance guys just need to handle the walks. .
Solve ever body problems..


----------



## SnoDaddy

Let's hope the models are wrong . Give me Super Bowl in peace not with a ******* blizzard again. And seasonal contracts can rot in hell


----------



## SServices

Fannin76;1737886 said:


> Anyone have a 7'6" Myers blade for cheap maybe your old back up mine broke and I think its beyond repair. granted its on my back up truck but ill need it with these impending storms. I blurb the plow used and it was welded stiff which wasn't realized until further inspection today. so there was no pivot point. text me 937-631-7181


I have one. Haven't used it in a few years. It's in pieces, I was going to repaint it just never got around to it. PM me if your interested.


----------



## jk4718




----------



## procuts0103

Contracts are the only way to go! So we lost this month big deal. We been winning the past 3 years!!!


----------



## magneto259

procuts0103;1738243 said:


> Contracts are the only way to go! So we lost this month big deal. We been winning the past 3 years!!!


I do all per push and in December I did more than I did all last snow season! I have been thinking about turning a few to seasonal next year if possible to keep some monthly income coming in. Its hard for me to figure out the total contract price though.


----------



## NickT

Fannin76;1737886 said:


> Anyone have a 7'6" Myers blade for cheap maybe your old back up mine broke and I think its beyond repair. granted its on my back up truck but ill need it with these impending storms. I blurb the plow used and it was welded stiff which wasn't realized until further inspection today. so there was no pivot point. text me 937-631-7181


Just curious are you talking about the pivot pins where the blade trips? Meyer are known for freezing up if they haven't pivoted in a while, I've replaced both of mine over the years. It's not hard if you know how to weld


----------



## Flawless440

NickT;1738288 said:


> Just curious are you talking about the pivot pins where the blade trips? Meyer are known for freezing up if they haven't pivoted in a while, I've replaced both of mine over the years. It's not hard if you know how to weld


I used to drill a small hole and thread in a grease nipple.. Meyer are known for that crap....
Hate Them.. They have let me down to many times..


----------



## BruceK

-18° on my back porch just west of Dayton. Over 300 closings on the local TV website. Time to break out the sun tan lotion.


----------



## Maclawnco

magneto259;1738270 said:


> I do all per push and in December I did more than I did all last snow season! I have been thinking about turning a few to seasonal next year if possible to keep some monthly income coming in. Its hard for me to figure out the total contract price though.


We have a few that are part of larger 12 or 24 month landscape contacts. Wouldn't suggest having much more than 10-20% of your forecasted winter revenue in a seasonal deal. Ours work out convenienly to cover our truck payments each month. Last year we were about 10% seasonal, this year not even 2%.


----------



## Flawless440

I have 0 seasonals, all per push, this is the biggest winter yet. Well into six figures. 
Everybody is running out of money..


----------



## Fannin76

NickT;1738288 said:


> Just curious are you talking about the pivot pins where the blade trips? Meyer are known for freezing up if they haven't pivoted in a while, I've replaced both of mine over the years. It's not hard if you know how to weld


yes. I bought the plow used for a back up, but my father-in-law has been using it to pick up a few drives in his neighbor hood and in return he helps me if I'm getting my a** handed to me. it seems the pivot pins were bad to begin with so they welded it in place so the whole mounting plate has ripped lose. I mean I can probably fix it and cut the welds off and put new pins in but it seems like a lot of time and effort for a back up. I rather just find a blade that may need a little attention cosmeticly for cheap. It could even need some patch work so long as its in better shape then the one I have.


----------



## Fannin76

NickT;1738288 said:


> Just curious are you talking about the pivot pins where the blade trips? Meyer are known for freezing up if they haven't pivoted in a while, I've replaced both of mine over the years. It's not hard if you know how to weld


yup

Yes, but they were welded in place previously. I hadn't noticed because its on the back up truck. this is my first year as my own business I've helped a guy in the passed who had all new equipment so I never even realized to check that. My father in law uses it to do his drive and a few more around the neighborhood and in return he helps me when I'm getting my a** handed to me now this bad boy is pretty much destroyd. ill post pics later when I get some time. but I need to find something low priced or a loaner just in case because I'm taking the boss to the dealer today for a little maintenance and who knows how long they will have it.


----------



## Fannin76

Sorry about the double post. this first didn't show up right away so I didn't think it posted so I retyped it.


----------



## allseasons87

That was the first 12 hr sleep since I don't even know when!!


----------



## underESTIMATED

allseasons87;1738488 said:


> That was the first 12 hr sleep since I don't even know when!!


+1.

10hrs here of well needed replenishment.


----------



## OsU1997

This morning was the coldest temps that we've seen since January 1994. Our unofficial temperature in the Possum Run Valley was -35F at our shop around 6:30am. Bring on Spring!


----------



## allseasons87

If any of you central Ohio guys are looking for a new payroll company, we started using Apex payroll located in Powell. Bill is a great guy. Only around $50 each time it's ran. We do bi-weekly. They are always on top of everything. I like that he's local too, so if there is ever a problem, he will sit down and have a cup of coffee. We've been using him since June 2013 and hopefully will not change companies again. Just a recommendation for yall.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Well, the trans guys gave me the bad news. Trans is on its way out and so is the transfer case. Gonna have them both rebuilt and hoping he can keep his promise to have it done by Thursday. Says he can no problem but I have a feeling in the back of my mind what if he doesn't. Looking at around 5k for the whole rebuild. So I hope we get some good snow this weekend so I can make it all back and make it a wash for snowplowing money for this weekend.


----------



## allseasons87

PlowTeam5;1738513 said:


> Well, the trans guys gave me the bad news. Trans is on its way out and so is the transfer case. Gonna have them both rebuilt and hoping he can keep his promise to have it done by Thursday. Says he can no problem but I have a feeling in the back of my mind what if he doesn't. Looking at around 5k for the whole rebuild. So I hope we get some good snow this weekend so I can make it all back and make it a wash for snowplowing money for this weekend.


Ouch. What kind of truck is it on? 5k always sounds like a lot, but doesn't sound unreasonable for both.


----------



## muffy189

JP how's the models looking for weekend and next week


----------



## justgeorge

Hey Plowteam5 if you're not running by the weekend I can come up from Cincinnati and help; looks like it's going to miss us.


----------



## PlowTeam5

allseasons87;1738529 said:


> Ouch. What kind of truck is it on? 5k always sounds like a lot, but doesn't sound unreasonable for both.


Its a allison trans. Nothing is cheap for them, plus they are doing the transfer case as well.



justgeorge;1738558 said:


> Hey Plowteam5 if you're not running by the weekend I can come up from Cincinnati and help; looks like it's going to miss us.


Thanks for the offer. I got another guy on standby if I can not make it.


----------



## Karma1

Flawless440;1738410 said:


> I have 0 seasonals, all per push, this is the biggest winter yet. Well into six figures.
> Everybody is running out of money..


Hey Jason, your trucks came into my Kroger the other day to fuel up, I was attempting to clear drive lanes, that Kroger @ Taylor & Main is a big pain in the ass during the day to do Drive lanes because it's so busy. I rolled down the window to say hey but it wasn't you, he said you were at the shop.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1738504 said:


> If any of you central Ohio guys are looking for a new payroll company, we started using Apex payroll located in Powell. Bill is a great guy. Only around $50 each time it's ran. We do bi-weekly. They are always on top of everything. I like that he's local too, so if there is ever a problem, he will sit down and have a cup of coffee. We've been using him since June 2013 and hopefully will not change companies again. Just a recommendation for yall.


Is that $50 based on how many guys?

We are lookin for a payroll company 10-20 guys


----------



## Flawless440

Karma1;1738590 said:


> Hey Jason, your trucks came into my Kroger the other day to fuel up, I was attempting to clear drive lanes, that Kroger @ Taylor & Main is a big pain in the ass during the day to do Drive lanes because it's so busy. I rolled down the window to say hey but it wasn't you, he said you were at the shop.


We are there all the time, shop im renting is on Taylor.. I'm in the red Ford usually..

Thats a nice contract to have


----------



## Flawless440

PlowTeam5;1738561 said:


> Its a allison trans. Nothing is cheap for them, plus they are doing the transfer case as well.
> 
> Thanks for the offer. I got another guy on standby if I can not make it.


I hope your doing that allison right?
Upgrade everthing in it.. ATS tranny is around 5k and comes with a 500,000 mile warranty..

Or sell the D max engine and it's time for a new ride..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1738594 said:


> Is that $50 based on how many guys?
> 
> We are lookin for a payroll company 10-20 guys


I'm not sure. You may want to contact him on that. I think it's up to 20 for that cost maybe?


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1738605 said:


> I hope your doing that allison right?
> Upgrade everthing in it.. ATS tranny is around 5k and comes with a 500,000 mile warranty..
> 
> Or sell the D max engine and it's time for a new ride..


I thought about grabbing a new truck but 5k seems alot easier to spend then 30-40k.


----------



## WALKERS

We were looking at new trucks yesterday. I want to graduate to a f550 dump. It's in the works wish me luck.
I feel your pain to about break downs. Get them fixed before the next one or fixing them during the next one. I love the work thou we do per push all ways.
The only way to go.


----------



## WALKERS

Just George how much do you have down here? I am all ways looking for back up.
What part of cincinnati?


----------



## justgeorge

Walkers, I'm on the east side (between Milford and Eastgate) subbing for a landscape company. They give me about 5 hours on a "normal" snow. The last two storms took 8 hours; after that I'm open to help out. (513)290-6196.


----------



## WALKERS

Lol we are in goshen loveland is where we are based. Go to mason and Milford goshen loveland


----------



## ohiogreenworks

I may have a limited amount of bulk available for sale tomorrow. If anyone around south Dayton is interested, let me know. 937-901-8113


----------



## Fannin76

Flawless440;1738410 said:


> . Well into six figures.
> Everybody is running out of money..


I'm trying to hit 5 figures.....hahaha


----------



## Fannin76

WALKERS;1738700 said:


> Lol we are in goshen loveland is where we are based. Go to mason and Milford goshen loveland


My uncles own a shop on 28 by Milford


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1738555 said:


> JP how's the models looking for weekend and next week


Hey not ignoring you. Just got back from another salt run with a buddy. We got 2 skids of salt plus another calcium. I will check the models in a few minutes.

Got about 9 hours of good sleep last night. I feel like I can fall asleep right now again too. LOL


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1738841 said:


> Hey not ignoring you. Just got back from another salt run with a buddy. We got 2 skids of salt plus another calcium. I will check the models in a few minutes.
> 
> Got about 9 hours of good sleep last night. I feel like I can fall asleep right now again too. LOL


What are suppliers saying about skids?
Are they getting trucks still?
Is it all bad?

Thursday night 1-2" i'm hearing


----------



## 496 BB

Sam at least put in a Trans Go Jr kit in it when rebuilding it. It will help on pressures.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1738841 said:


> Hey not ignoring you. Just got back from another salt run with a buddy. We got 2 skids of salt plus another calcium. I will check the models in a few minutes.
> 
> Got about 9 hours of good sleep last night. I feel like I can fall asleep right now again too. LOL


I didn't figure you were, it defiantly felt good to get a full nights sleep


----------



## Flawless440

496 BB;1738853 said:


> Sam at least put in a Trans Go Jr kit in it when rebuilding it. It will help on pressures.


ATS.. Rebuild kit.. Best trannys for diesel power....Not no weak 496.. HA HA LOL.. Just playin Chris


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1738849 said:


> What are suppliers saying about skids?
> Are they getting trucks still?
> Is it all bad?
> 
> Thursday night 1-2" i'm hearing


Everyone around here is out still. I drove up to Marysville to get this stuff. We have a truckload of bagged salt still ordered through trupointe. Still saying it will be here, but when is the question? Same with calcium, still waiting on that to come in locally too.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1738858 said:


> I didn't figure you were, it defiantly felt good to get a full nights sleep


this weekend looks like rain changing to snow at the moment. 
Thursday into Friday does look like 1 to 2 possible.


----------



## BruceK

YP I thought I heard Friday night would be a couple inches of snow before turning to rain Saturday AM. or is that old news.


----------



## [email protected]

~1" of snow for Franklin County Friday into Sunday, per Chris Bradley


----------



## allseasons87

Looks to be rain this weekend. 43 on Saturday


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1739070 said:


> Looks to be rain this weekend. 43 on Saturday


It keeps trending North for this weekend, and I'm fine with that. We all need a recharge, especially if the Euro is right with this on next week.


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1739091 said:


> It keeps trending North for this weekend, and I'm fine with that. We all need a recharge, especially if the Euro is right with this on next week.


Yeah. These trucks, plows, and spreaders need a good bath. Trashed inside and out. Gotta replenish the bagged product stacks inside the shop. Have some skids outside, but I like to keep them inside and dry. Gotta change oil in both trucks. New wipers. Wash off the bobcat. The list goes on!


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1739113 said:


> Yeah. These trucks, plows, and spreaders need a good bath. Trashed inside and out. Gotta replenish the bagged product stacks inside the shop. Have some skids outside, but I like to keep them inside and dry. Gotta change oil in both trucks. New wipers. Wash off the bobcat. The list goes on!


I don't miss those days at all. The guys always loved getting the extra hours though. With only two trucks I only have to replace an A frame on one truck and replace two pulleys on the second one. Speaking of wipers though...I was talked into buying the new Bosch ones they have been awesome. I did have a problem after visiting the car wash. I think water got in them and froze, had to break them up like a glow stick to get them to do a full wipe.


----------



## jk4718




----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1739220 said:


> I don't miss those days at all. The guys always loved getting the extra hours though. With only two trucks I only have to replace an A frame on one truck and replace two pulleys on the second one. Speaking of wipers though...I was talked into buying the new Bosch ones they have been awesome. I did have a problem after visiting the car wash. I think water got in them and froze, had to break them up like a glow stick to get them to do a full wipe.


The wife's suv has bosch. I have good years on both trucks, but starting to streak. Hate not being able to see while plowing. I like to rain ex all windows too


----------



## jk4718

I'm a little ocd when it comes to the windows. I love fresh wipers and some orange rainex. haha


----------



## Flawless440

2nd all that.. Need to get walk salt moved to the garages on the large properties.. Get everything washed, oil in my truck..
Some tire issues, going to put some Hawk brake pads on my truck..

Just woke from a 4 hour nap on my couch, been a while since I have been able to do that..


----------



## dlcequip

Flawless440;1738410 said:


> I have 0 seasonals, all per push, this is the biggest winter yet. Well into six figures.
> Everybody is running out of money..


Wow six figures you must have a lot of accounts I wish I pushed enough snow to do six figures. Do you have enough salt to make it through the rest of the year? I'm sure you have a lot of accounts counting on you and you don't want to let them down


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1739070 said:


> Looks to be rain this weekend. 43 on Saturday


Yea hopefully it is all rain, we all need to recharge our batteries and cleanup our equipment!!


----------



## WALKERS

Fannin76;1738813 said:


> My uncles own a shop on 28 by Milford


Really where at?


----------



## Flawless440

dlcequip;1739281 said:


> Wow six figures you must have a lot of accounts I wish I pushed enough snow to do six figures. Do you have enough salt to make it through the rest of the year? I'm sure you have a lot of accounts counting on you and you don't want to let them down


Just got 100 ton, hoping that will do it....IDK... If it snows everyday then hellz no i'm screwed... Getting burned out on snow... Feeling a Florida trip coming on soon..


----------



## Fannin76

WALKERS;1739493 said:


> Really where at?


Fannins between blan and Milford


----------



## MDHomeSVCS

I saw someones Chevy Plow Truck engulfed in flames tonight on 270 near 71 and Cleveland. Was very sad to see, I hope everyone was ok...


----------



## Chevy Guy

MDHomeSVCS;1739614 said:


> I saw someones Chevy Plow Truck engulfed in flames tonight on 270 near 71 and Cleveland. Was very sad to see, I hope everyone was ok...


That was our truck, everyone was okay. Thankfully the driver got out in time as it was totally engulfed very quickly. Very upsetting loss.. Nothing left but a frame. Not only lost the truck but we lost a bulk spreader and new controller we just purchased a month ago, new digital touch pad for the plow we bought on Saturday, $850 in tires we put on when the season started and of course the hoop and pump and all the tools in it etc. etc... Hope the insurance company does us right. I appreciate your concern and kinds words. What a night!


----------



## allseasons87

Chevy Guy;1739622 said:


> That was our truck, everyone was okay. Thankfully the driver got out in time as it was totally engulfed very quickly. Very upsetting loss.. Nothing left but a frame. Not only lost the truck but we lost a bulk spreader and new controller we just purchased a month ago, new digital touch pad for the plow we bought on Saturday, $850 in tires we put on when the season started and of course the hoop and pump and all the tools in it etc. etc... Hope the insurance company does us right. I appreciate your concern and kinds words. What a night!


Man that's terrible. Glad your drivers ok. Any known cause of the fire? Hopefully insurance will take care of you.


----------



## cwby_ram

Chevy Guy;1739622 said:


> That was our truck, everyone was okay. Thankfully the driver got out in time as it was totally engulfed very quickly. Very upsetting loss.. Nothing left but a frame. Not only lost the truck but we lost a bulk spreader and new controller we just purchased a month ago, new digital touch pad for the plow we bought on Saturday, $850 in tires we put on when the season started and of course the hoop and pump and all the tools in it etc. etc... Hope the insurance company does us right. I appreciate your concern and kinds words. What a night!


Wow, that is a rough night. Sorry to hear that! I hope the insurance takes care of you, too. That's great that the driver got out. As much as it sucks, trucks are replaceable.


----------



## BruceK

Chevy Guy that must have been frightening for your driver. Just when you think you have your rig working perfectly something new and unexpected happens. This definitely qualifies, so sorry it was so catastrophic. Where did the fire start?


----------



## Chevy Guy

Thanks everyone, driver being ok is definitely priority number one. The gas tank could've exploded or any number of things to really hurt him. Relieved he's ok. Once we realized he was ok, you can't help but be kicked in the arse with the reality of what's happening while watching the fire department put out the fire. It's not a good feeling.

Guy driving it has been with me for six years and is my right hand man and best employee, he said it started smoking badly and he saw flames coming out of the vents near the firewall. He pulled it over and jumped out and the fire spread quickly. It went so quickly that it was fully engulfed before the fire department even got there. It was an electrical short somewhere.

Gonna call the adjuster today and do what I can to expedite the claim. We have other trucks but you know how it is, can't afford to be down a truck.. Especially with the winter we've had.


----------



## Flawless440

Wow... Sorry to hear that....Insurance company's suck when it come to collecting extras, like the tires, controller, etc.. 

I always hear its a fuel line rusted out.. Fuel leaks cause fire to spread fast..

Hearing that, might be time to put fire extinguishers in all the trucks. One came in the loader we just bought.

We had a walk behind mower go up in flames on the trailer.. Bounced around fuel splashed on the hot exhaust.. Driver unhooked the trailer while mower was in a ball of flames a few feet away from his face.. It was his only truck..


----------



## [email protected]

JP, whats the word on the snow for Thursday? Friday? Saturday?


----------



## BruceK

Accuweather is now saying 2-4" in Dayton for Saturday night. I'm not sold on that as it will be near the end of the storm when rain will transition to snow. Usually when that happens the cold air tends to come in as the precip ends and we end up with a dusting at most. They are also suggesting .1" on Thursday night, Friday day and Friday night before it changes over to rain. I don't think this is a very predictable situation and we will have to wait to see what actually happens.


----------



## Bossman 92

Looking forward to some warmer temps also. We also have a ton of small things to do that suck to do when it's so damn cold out. Sounds like there is still a lot of uncertainty with this next system.


----------



## PlowTeam5

I am more concerned on next weeks storm. Everyone was saying it could be a big one but local weather men are saying just snow showers. I know its still 6 days out so there is alot of uncertainty. I'm hoping for 2 more pushes and maybe 1-2 more salt runs so I can get rid of the salt I have now.


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1739860 said:


> jp, whats the word on the snow for thursday? Friday? Saturday?


the word is buy the boss wings you jerk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allseasons87

PlowTeam5;1739978 said:


> the word is buy the boss wings you jerk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What did you say you wanted for them?


----------



## jd$jess

does anyone know of any blizzard brackets for a 99 2004 superduty and a harness for a power plow I have a 2003 810 power plow


----------



## PlowTeam5

allseasons87;1739983 said:


> What did you say you wanted for them?


I'm not selling a set. Anthony and I were talking earlier today about him buying a set. I got some and love them.


----------



## bosman

Builders supply just called to let me know their Columbus location just got a truckload of salt, 50 lb. bags, 56 on pallet and 5.90$ per bag. Ouch.


----------



## Bossman 92

PlowTeam5;1739977 said:


> I am more concerned on next weeks storm. Everyone was saying it could be a big one but local weather men are saying just snow showers. I know its still 6 days out so there is alot of uncertainty. I'm hoping for 2 more pushes and maybe 1-2 more salt runs so I can get rid of the salt I have now.


I am hoping for more than a couple salt runs. We just stripped down one of our airflo salters and replaced the motor, bearings, drag chain, roller chains, spinner, sprockets, shaft......everything. Also have about 60 tons of salt that I would like to use up.


----------



## muffy189

bosman;1740061 said:


> Builders supply just called to let me know their Columbus location just got a truckload of salt, 50 lb. bags, 56 on pallet and 5.90$ per bag. Ouch.


Holy crap that's outrages and I thought paying 220 a pallet was bad


----------



## allseasons87

bosman;1740061 said:


> Builders supply just called to let me know their Columbus location just got a truckload of salt, 50 lb. bags, 56 on pallet and 5.90$ per bag. Ouch.


Wow. Supply and demand.


----------



## magneto259

I had to pay $250 for a skid of 80 pounders. I was paying about $220 for a skid of fifty's. Bulk went up to $110 a ton here.


----------



## allseasons87

magneto259;1740185 said:


> I had to pay $250 for a skid of 80 pounders. I was paying about $220 for a skid of fifty's. Bulk went up to $110 a ton here.


I loaded up at $83 a ton. Skids of sidewalk salt for $220 a skid. Hopefully have enough for the season.


----------



## allseasons87

Told customers that there's salt shortages and we will be scraping lots as much as possible to reduce salt usages. Noone complained.


----------



## muffy189

allseasons87;1740193 said:


> Told customers that there's salt shortages and we will be scraping lots as much as possible to reduce salt usages. Noone complained.


That's what I told mine and they were fine also


----------



## PlowTeam5

bosman;1740061 said:


> Builders supply just called to let me know their Columbus location just got a truckload of salt, 50 lb. bags, 56 on pallet and 5.90$ per bag. Ouch.


That's stupid. We bought some last week from them for 4.55$ a bag.


----------



## Maclawnco

jd$jess;1740000 said:


> does anyone know of any blizzard brackets for a 99 2004 superduty and a harness for a power plow I have a 2003 810 power plow


One of my subs has a nice mount. Jerre can get you the harness. Or you can just get both from him.


----------



## Maclawnco

magneto259;1740185 said:


> Bulk went up to $110 a ton here.


There are some BIG guys paying 170 a ton for many multiple loads around here. We will have 200 on our lot at the end of the week and am hoping that takes us into March.


----------



## jd$jess

Maclawnco;1740246 said:


> One of my subs has a nice mount. Jerre can get you the harness. Or you can just get both from him.


Do you happen to know how much for mount who do I contact about a harness


----------



## Maclawnco

jd$jess;1740258 said:


> Do you happen to know how much for mount who do I contact about a harness


$250 is standard for used ph1 mounts.

www jerresservice.com for the harness


----------



## jk4718

PlowTeam5;1739977 said:


> I am more concerned on next weeks storm. Everyone was saying it could be a big one but local weather men are saying just snow showers. I know its still 6 days out so there is alot of uncertainty. I'm hoping for 2 more pushes and maybe 1-2 more salt runs so I can get rid of the salt I have now.


2 more pushes? Even on a light year we get more than 1-2 pushes after Feb. 1st. Heck we had 2 pushes in March last year. I'm going for gold and wanting 4 more. If we get the 12"+ on the Canadian and Euro models then I'll let that count for two. lol


----------



## jd$jess

Maclawnco;1740297 said:


> $250 is standard for used ph1 mounts.
> 
> www jerresservice.com for the harness


where can I pick up a mount at


----------



## jk4718

jd$jess;1740333 said:


> where can I pick up a mount at


Apart from what they are saying...Since you are in Bellefontaine, you have a nice plow shop on 117 just south of Lima.


----------



## Flawless440

Weather pattern wont change. . It will stay cold into April. . Might not mow till May


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1740365 said:


> Weather pattern wont change. . It will stay cold into April. . Might not mow till May


I'll sub some hardscapes out to you then, we only need thawed ground :laughing:


----------



## jd$jess

jk4718;1740344 said:


> Apart from what they are saying...Since you are in Bellefontaine, you have a nice plow shop on 117 just south of Lima.


did some one open a plow shop up because the one that sold the meyer and boss closed up


----------



## jd$jess

Maclawnco;1740246 said:


> One of my subs has a nice mount. Jerre can get you the harness. Or you can just get both from him.


do you have contact info for the mount I emailed jerre about a harness thanks


----------



## jk4718

jd$jess;1740389 said:


> did some one open a plow shop up because the one that sold the meyer and boss closed up


Oh, I had no idea. I bought a plow motor from there a couple years ago. The place looked old enough to stick around, guess not.


----------



## allseasons87

Anyone have experiences/knowledge with new Holland skid steers?


----------



## jd$jess

allseasons87;1740550 said:


> Anyone have experiences/knowledge with new Holland skid steers?


i have a L223 like it so far 120 hours on it bought it new


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1740550 said:


> Anyone have experiences/knowledge with new Holland skid steers?


I like Franklin Tractor a lot.. New Holland dealer, I have bought a tree chipper there and rent their hydro seeder, New Holland skid steer all the time.. I do like the New Hollands..
I don't think i will go back to bobcat.. They say one thing and do another.. Do like the machine..

Why don't you want a bobcat? Ever have any issues with your mini skid loader?


----------



## Young Pup

Not much for tomorrow into Friday. weekend looks like rain to snow?? Little accumulation.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1740581 said:


> I like Franklin Tractor a lot.. New Holland dealer, I have bought a tree chipper there and rent their hydro seeder, New Holland skid steer all the time.. I do like the New Hollands..
> I don't think i will go back to bobcat.. They say one thing and do another.. Do like the machine..
> 
> Why don't you want a bobcat? Ever have any issues with your mini skid loader?


That's where I'm looking is at Franklin. No issues with my mt52. The new Hollands are super comfortable for me being taller


----------



## PlowTeam5

jk4718;1740332 said:


> 2 more pushes? Even on a light year we get more than 1-2 pushes after Feb. 1st. Heck we had 2 pushes in March last year. I'm going for gold and wanting 4 more. If we get the 12"+ on the Canadian and Euro models then I'll let that count for two. lol


Guess that was worded wrong. I would be happy if all we got is two more pushes. I know we will get more.


----------



## allseasons87

jd$jess;1740565 said:


> i have a L223 like it so far 120 hours on it bought it new


Who did you go through,


----------



## PlowTeam5

allseasons87;1740550 said:


> Anyone have experiences/knowledge with new Holland skid steers?


Got a 565LX. Never had any issue with it at all. Just keep up on the maintenance and it'll run forever. I know it is an older one but just voicing that they are strong machines and run forever if you keep up on them.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Flawless440;1740581 said:


> I like Franklin Tractor a lot.. New Holland dealer, I have bought a tree chipper there and rent their hydro seeder, New Holland skid steer all the time.. I do like the New Hollands..
> I don't think i will go back to bobcat.. They say one thing and do another.. Do like the machine..
> 
> Why don't you want a bobcat? Ever have any issues with your mini skid loader?


I always felt the new hollands have better weight displacement on their bobcats vs the bobcat brand. All the bobcat ones i have used seem like they will roll forward alot easier then the new hollands.


----------



## [email protected]

plowteam5;1740635 said:


> i always felt the new hollands have better weight displacement on their bobcats vs the bobcat brand. All the bobcat ones i have used seem like they will roll forward alot easier then the new hollands.


what do you know you sit on yoloselfie all day


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1740604 said:


> Not much for tomorrow into Friday. weekend looks like rain to snow?? Little accumulation.


Looking like Saturday night late we change to snow on the gfs run tonight. How much is still up in the air. Don't feel comfortable with any numbers yet.


----------



## jd$jess

allseasons87;1740629 said:


> Who did you go through,


franklin equipment


----------



## magneto259

allseasons87;1740190 said:


> I loaded up at $83 a ton. Skids of sidewalk salt for $220 a skid. Hopefully have enough for the season.


What sidewalk salt are you using?


----------



## Flawless440

Local guys calling for 1" Friday morning around 2am..When they showed on radar there was nothing there.. Temps up to 42 Saturday..
Think i might just hit retails, let it melt on Saturday for all the complex's walkways.


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1740722 said:


> what do you know you sit on yoloselfie all day


Cant help that i love naked chicks..


----------



## allseasons87

magneto259;1740848 said:


> What sidewalk salt are you using?


Whatever is available really. I got 4 skids of diamonds "winter melt" or something like that. Red and white bag. We also use proslicer too on Super cold days. Says it works down to -20


----------



## magneto259

allseasons87;1741013 said:


> Whatever is available really. I got 4 skids of diamonds "winter melt" or something like that. Red and white bag. We also use proslicer too on Super cold days. Says it works down to -20


I used some of that last year. It is pretty clean stuff, but I get morton's cheaper. I've never used proslicer before as a matter of fact i don't know if anyone sells it around here.


----------



## allseasons87

magneto259;1741082 said:


> I used some of that last year. It is pretty clean stuff, but I get morton's cheaper. I've never used proslicer before as a matter of fact i don't know if anyone sells it around here.


Yea it works pretty well. I want more proslicer, but cannot find it anywhere. Still have about a skid left. Next to peladow, it's the fastest working product I've ever used. It's a pre wet bagged salt. We use peladow only on one apartment complex that required it. Whatever tho. If they wanna pay $50 per bag applied, more power to me.


----------



## Flawless440

magneto259;1741082 said:


> I used some of that last year. It is pretty clean stuff, but I get morton's cheaper. I've never used proslicer before as a matter of fact i don't know if anyone sells it around here.


Semco Stone has pushin Proslicer beginning season, $9.50 a bag.. Sure its gone now..

Using Green Melt now, last load was Extreme melt.. Green melt is nice..

Thought Diamonds red/white bags was rock salt?

I'm off to the shop, get some guys out the door.. re-stocking storage units with walkway salt... Trade bobcat out a bucket, move a skid loader to other property were other salt pile is.. Some other b.s.. Other loader down again..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1741092 said:


> Semco Stone has pushin Proslicer beginning season, $9.50 a bag.. Sure its gone now..
> 
> Using Green Melt now, last load was Extreme melt.. Green melt is nice..
> 
> Thought Diamonds red/white bags was rock salt?
> 
> I'm off to the shop, get some guys out the door.. re-stocking storage units with walkway salt... Trade bobcat out a bucket, move a skid loader to other property were other salt pile is.. Some other b.s.. Other loader down again..


It's just a plain salt. Very clean and fine. No mag or calcium


----------



## Young Pup

Looking at the gfs the change over to rain looks like it between 3 and 5 am here early Saturday. Earlier for you Southern guys.


JP


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1741003 said:


> Local guys calling for 1" Friday morning around 2am..When they showed on radar there was nothing there.. Temps up to 42 Saturday..
> Think i might just hit retails, let it melt on Saturday for all the complex's walkways.


I don't see any snow on the gfs for tomorrow morning??? Comes in late in the day on Friday till early morning Saturday then it switches over.


----------



## Botchy5967

[email protected]#$%^&$%^&! 

I need snow payup


----------



## needmoresnow




----------



## needmoresnow

file:///C:/Users/User/Pictures/plow.png


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1741100 said:


> It's just a plain salt. Very clean and fine. No mag or calcium


Your using that on walks?


----------



## pvtben121

bosman;1740061 said:


> Builders supply just called to let me know their Columbus location just got a truckload of salt, 50 lb. bags, 56 on pallet and 5.90$ per bag. Ouch.


Holy Hell that is $236 a ton


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1741267 said:


> Your using that on walks?


We are using pro slicer at the momemt. When that's gone I'll go to liquid calcium & light coat of salt for residual.


----------



## allseasons87

Half of these blends out there are 98% salt anyways. Ide rather use the $4.90 bag of salt with liquids and save huge dollars over the $10-$15 bags of "blend"


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Sidewalk deicers aren't a place to mess around, IMO. If you're doing commercial work, you owe it to your customers to research the options, go with a supplier and product you believe in, and apply it properly. If concrete gets destroyed, I wouldn't want to have any qualms that I did things as good as I could to prevent it.

(I've seen large amounts of concrete destroyed, and it's not a fun situation.)


----------



## allseasons87

JohnRoscoe;1741348 said:


> Sidewalk deicers aren't a place to mess around, IMO. If you're doing commercial work, you owe it to your customers to research the options, go with a supplier and product you believe in, and apply it properly. If concrete gets destroyed, I wouldn't want to have any qualms that I did things as good as I could to prevent it.
> 
> (I've seen large amounts of concrete destroyed, and it's not a fun situation.)


I would like to go all liquids in a perfect world, but they don't work well in all situations. A couple years ago I would blend peladow and salt, and that worked well, but was a pita. If the concrete was done right, any de-icer will not damage it if applied correctly. It's the freeze thaw that does it. The concrete Institute has some good info to read up on. Pure calcium is actually worse if over applied than salt on a concrete surface since it makes heat to melt. I can see that being worse for a surface than the correct amount of sodium applied.


----------



## Flawless440

JohnRoscoe;1741348 said:


> Sidewalk deicers aren't a place to mess around, IMO. If you're doing commercial work, you owe it to your customers to research the options, go with a supplier and product you believe in, and apply it properly. If concrete gets destroyed, I wouldn't want to have any qualms that I did things as good as I could to prevent it.
> 
> (I've seen large amounts of concrete destroyed, and it's not a fun situation.)


2nd That... I have seen new condo complexes destroyed from previous contractors..

Only paying between $5.50 and $6.50 a bag.. I agree $10-$15 is crazy


----------



## allseasons87

Our truck that runs a subbed route got the call to be in at 3 to salt. Looks like something around morning rush hr they're saying


----------



## Flawless440

Yeah its on the radar. 
Guess im going out.


----------



## procuts0103

Does anyone have a contract thru Morton? I have one but I used up all my contracted tonnage already. If I had more I could easily go and pick it up myself, as I have been doing last couple weeks. If so maybe we can work something out...

M


----------



## Flawless440

procuts0103;1741565 said:


> Does anyone have a contract thru Morton? I have one but I used up all my contracted tonnage already. If I had more I could easily go and pick it up myself, as I have been doing last couple weeks. If so maybe we can work something out...
> 
> M


Pick it up somewhere else..


----------



## procuts0103

Problem I heard was not enough trucks to deliver salt. I have my own but ran out on tonnage. Just checking if anyone had tonnage left. I would buy it from them and go get it....


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1741508 said:


> Yeah its on the radar.
> Guess im going out.


Done lots of research tonight, I see nothing. They're saying just cloudy in the morning


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1741761 said:


> Done lots of research tonight, I see nothing. They're saying just cloudy in the morning


Either way, one of my trucks will be out spreading someone else's salt getting paid lol!


----------



## [email protected]

Jesus that's what's wrong with companies these days......SMH


----------



## Young Pup

Even though the radar showed the snow, the models did not have it. I will set the alarm for 3am and that is it. I don't think I will be going out to do anything tonight. We have a lot of dry air out there.


----------



## Bossman 92

I think I am looking for a salt dog electric ploy V box. I am looking for another salter here and I need one that fits into a pickup. 

I know Flawless has a couple for sale but I think his are steel (mild and stainless) with gas motors.

Let me know what you have I don't mind driving for a deal.


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1741774 said:


> Jesus that's what's wrong with companies these days......SMH


Doesn't hurt my bank account! If anything its a pre treat for around noonish. Pre treats on every event. They roll around 40 trucks every event, go through around 12,000 tons of bulk per season. Ide say they're doing something right.


----------



## allseasons87

Looks like it'll get here around 10 AM. Gonna go load up


----------



## magneto259

Any of you guys ever plow with a standard transmission? I'm eying a dump truck but its a standard. I figured the clutch wouldn't hold up long.


----------



## allseasons87

magneto259;1741944 said:


> Any of you guys ever plow with a standard transmission? I'm eying a dump truck but its a standard. I figured the clutch wouldn't hold up long.


I could see it for a salt only truck but seems like it would be a huge pita for plowing. Never tried it though


----------



## dlcequip

Bossman 92;1741871 said:


> I think I am looking for a salt dog electric ploy V box. I am looking for another salter here and I need one that fits into a pickup.
> 
> I know Flawless has a couple for sale but I think his are steel (mild and stainless) with gas motors.
> 
> Let me know what you have I don't mind driving for a deal.


I'm selling my 1500 salt dog if interested was thinking two thousand comes with everything


----------



## magneto259

That's kinda what I figured as well.


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1741871 said:


> I think I am looking for a salt dog electric ploy V box. I am looking for another salter here and I need one that fits into a pickup.
> 
> I know Flawless has a couple for sale but I think his are steel (mild and stainless) with gas motors.
> 
> Let me know what you have I don't mind driving for a deal.


Please come get them... Stainless is in great shape.. Tons of new parts.. Put $1000 into it..

Steel one has a new engine this season... Wanted $3500 both.. take $2500 to move them.. Don't want them to sit and have to keep up on them..

Here is some pics C List ad

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/4276307858.html


----------



## allseasons87

670 pile is cut off. Glad I went when I did. Thanks for the heads up Flawless!!


----------



## Flawless440

Anyone salt dry lots this morning? LOL

Now they saying 1" though out the day.. These guys drive me nuts..

Everyones lots have salt on them, temps being high i'd say anything will melt as it hits..


----------



## PlowTeam5

magneto259;1741944 said:


> Any of you guys ever plow with a standard transmission? I'm eying a dump truck but its a standard. I figured the clutch wouldn't hold up long.


My first plow truck was a stick. Prepare your left leg for a workout. Lol


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1741981 said:


> Anyone salt dry lots this morning? LOL
> 
> Now they saying 1" though out the day.. These guys drive me nuts..
> 
> Everyones lots have salt on them, temps being high i'd say anything will melt as it hits..


My subbed route was hit. Their salt though. My trucks loaded just incase. About to spray down our pile again to stretch it even further


----------



## Maclawnco

magneto259;1741944 said:


> Any of you guys ever plow with a standard transmission? I'm eying a dump truck but its a standard. I figured the clutch wouldn't hold up long.


One of ours is a stick. Favorite to salt with. Decent to plow with.


----------



## Young Pup

I just check the observations for Indy and it is not even snowing there. To much dry air to overcome at the moment.


----------



## Young Pup

Just saw a report on another forum, light snow in Oxford.


----------



## jk4718

magneto259;1741944 said:


> Any of you guys ever plow with a standard transmission? I'm eying a dump truck but its a standard. I figured the clutch wouldn't hold up long.


We had two manuals, a pick up and a dump. The pick up never had a problem, but after a 24+ hour plow like the last storm you'll be lucky if you can walk afterwards. The dump was fine but we did burn the clutch up twice, once while overloading it with 5 pallets of mulch and the second time a guy was plowing and missed an entrance and got stuck in a drainage ditch then burned up the clutch. I will say that rebuilding a clutch is a lot cheaper than rebuilding a transmission, but I would never consider it just because of how hard it is on your left leg. Of course at that time we plowed 12-20 hours on every plowable storm, so I guess it depends on your routes.


----------



## jk4718

I know it's never good to be in the bullseye of the models 4-5 days out, but I really want to see this Tuesday storm move South on the GFS! It started heading South at midnight, but went back North this morning. I know that I don't want 12-16", but a good 4-6" push would work nicely towards my dump trailer fund.


----------



## magneto259

Well I guess i'll shop for a automatic truck....lol. My left leg doesn't need a workout that bad.


----------



## Fannin76

jk4718;1742087 said:


> I know it's never good to be in the bullseye of the models 4-5 days out, but I really want to see this Tuesday storm move South on the GFS! It started heading South at midnight, but went back North this morning. I know that I don't want 12-16", but a good 4-6" push would work nicely towards my dump trailer fund.


Yea I don't think I want that much either. maybe 10 inches tops so I could hit places twice at the higher rate.....I too am in need of money for a dump trailer fund and a gate ramp for my trailer fund.


----------



## ram4x443015

hey young pup i think i found your old chevy truck that got hit by a tree i was looking at the ohio and rv book and saw it http://www.jimandjoesautosales.net/2004_Chevrolet_Silverado 2500_South Shore_KY_221623691.veh


----------



## Young Pup

ram4x443015;1742193 said:


> hey young pup i think i found your old chevy truck that got hit by a tree i was looking at the ohio and rv book and saw it http://www.jimandjoesautosales.net/2004_Chevrolet_Silverado 2500_South Shore_KY_221623691.veh


Son of a B#@## that is it.  I was wondering where it went. 

I just noticed they took the flag off the back window or replaced the glass. Not sure why they replaced the glass as it was not leaking.


----------



## Bossman 92

Hey Jp what are your thoughts on tonight?


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1741977 said:


> 670 pile is cut off. Glad I went when I did. Thanks for the heads up Flawless!!


Yea.... Hope i move my 100 ton now... Glad i stocked up when i did, spent all my cash on it... Need some more checks now please..


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1742202 said:


> Son of a B#@## that is it.  I was wondering where it went.
> 
> I just noticed they took the flag off the back window or replaced the glass. Not sure why they replaced the glass as it was not leaking.


Man thats funny.....

All she needs is a flat bed put on her and shes ready to rock again... Its a sign JP... Go get her..


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1742238 said:


> Hey Jp what are your thoughts on tonight?


Whatever we get will be light imo. Melting off as it hits now, wondering about after dark if it will get icy for a bit before changing to rain. Would like to go to the OSU/Mich wrestling match tonight.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1742267 said:


> Whatever we get will be light imo. Melting off as it hits now, wondering about after dark if it will get icy for a bit before changing to rain. Would like to go to the OSU/Mich wrestling match tonight.


Thank you sir. I had an opportunity for tickets for that match and passed them up due to the way our snow season has gone so far. Kind of glad I did now. Also passed on a trip to the Bahamas next month for the same reason.


----------



## pvtben121

Fannin76;1742119 said:


> Yea I don't think I want that much either. maybe 10 inches tops so I could hit places twice at the higher rate.....I too am in need of money for a dump trailer fund and a gate ramp for my trailer fund.


I have no luck with dump trailers. I have a 7k 14 ft sure trac I fabricated a mount for a solar charger and it has a plug in trickle charger and we still go through batteries every 6 months.i can't babysit to make sure it is plugged in every night


----------



## pvtben121

jk4718;1742087 said:


> I know it's never good to be in the bullseye of the models 4-5 days out, but I really want to see this Tuesday storm move South on the GFS! It started heading South at midnight, but went back North this morning. I know that I don't want 12-16", but a good 4-6" push would work nicely towards my dump trailer fund.


12-16 o my


----------



## allseasons87

pvtben121;1742278 said:


> I have no luck with dump trailers. I have a 7k 14 ft sure trac I fabricated a mount for a solar charger and it has a plug in trickle charger and we still go through batteries every 6 months.i can't babysit to make sure it is plugged in every night


We have a supposed trickle charged Tilman 14 ft. It never charges itself. Truck is wired for it. Someone told me it only charges when the brakes are applied? We just swap out deep cycle marine batteries once a month or so.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1742275 said:


> Thank you sir. I had an opportunity for tickets for that match and passed them up due to the way our snow season has gone so far. Kind of glad I did now. Also passed on a trip to the Bahamas next month for the same reason.


No problem. I think I might just say screw it and go. but of course that may lead to a few cold ones.


----------



## Bossman 92

pvtben121;1742279 said:


> 12-16 o my


12-16.....o no!! Lol


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1742290 said:


> No problem. I think I might just say screw it and go. but of course that may lead to a few cold ones.


That's not necessarily a bad thing either. We use to come down every year for state wrestling tourney and that was always a good time.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1741976 said:


> Please come get them... Stainless is in great shape.. Tons of new parts.. Put $1000 into it..
> 
> Steel one has a new engine this season... Wanted $3500 both.. take $2500 to move them.. Don't want them to sit and have to keep up on them..
> 
> Here is some pics C List ad
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/4276307858.html


Anything wrong with the stainless salter? I assume it comes complete?

I have a larger airflo in our dump and the truck has become less than dependable lately. Need something I can slide in a pickup and use.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1742295 said:


> That's not necessarily a bad thing either. We use to come down every year for state wrestling tourney and that was always a good time.


----------



## jk4718

Fannin76;1742119 said:


> Yea I don't think I want that much either. maybe 10 inches tops so I could hit places twice at the higher rate.....I too am in need of money for a dump trailer fund and a gate ramp for my trailer fund.


 A friend of mine is selling his 14' for $3,500. There is no way that I'll say who it is bc I'm all over that deal. Thumbs Up


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1742298 said:


> Anything wrong with the stainless salter? I assume it comes complete?
> 
> I have a larger airflo in our dump and the truck has become less than dependable lately. Need something I can slide in a pickup and use.


Ignition coil just went out... About to order a new one so it will be running.. Everything has been replaced on it except the engine..
It's still a nice unit.. Plan was to convert it to electric motors some day...Gave up the dream.. To many other projects not getting done around the shop..


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1742325 said:


> A friend of mine is selling his 14' for $3,500. There is no way that I'll say who it is bc I'm all over that deal. Thumbs Up


Hill equipment sold me mine new in 06 $3800 cash 10K 12'... Its been good to us..

I want a big one 16' 14k.. Big sides on it..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1742330 said:


> Hill equipment sold me mine new in 06 $3800 cash 10K 12'... Its been good to us..
> 
> I want a big one 16' 14k.. Big sides on it..


Can you get a 16' hitch mount? I couldn't find one that wasn't gooseneck when i was shopping for mine


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1742330 said:


> Hill equipment sold me mine new in 06 $3800 cash 10K 12'... Its been good to us..
> 
> I want a big one 16' 14k.. Big sides on it..


Are you only using it for mulch? My F350 is a beast, but I wouldn't want to drive with more than 6 tons of gravel. I'll have to check out Hill's inventory. I'm pretty picky on dump trailers. The littlest differences can become a big deal later down the road. My biggest thing is going to be figuring how out to make good tool storage. I really don't want to climb into the truck every time I want a shovel.


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1742372 said:


> Are you only using it for mulch? My F350 is a beast, but I wouldn't want to drive with more than 6 tons of gravel. I'll have to check out Hill's inventory. I'm pretty picky on dump trailers. The littlest differences can become a big deal later down the road. My biggest thing is going to be figuring how out to make good tool storage. I really don't want to climb into the truck every time I want a shovel.


Everything. . Overloaded all the time.. its on its 2nd set of axles.. 
I have seen a 16' bumper pull.. there is a 20' out there half of it is flat bed other half dump. . $5800 almost bought one.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1742328 said:


> Ignition coil just went out... About to order a new one so it will be running.. Everything has been replaced on it except the engine..
> It's still a nice unit.. Plan was to convert it to electric motors some day...Gave up the dream.. To many other projects not getting done around the shop..


What's bottom dollar on the stainless unit? I can fix it no big deal. I want poly electric like you did but still waiting on checks and need a unit here quick


----------



## CELandscapes

jk4718;1742372 said:


> Are you only using it for mulch? My F350 is a beast, but I wouldn't want to drive with more than 6 tons of gravel. I'll have to check out Hill's inventory. I'm pretty picky on dump trailers. The littlest differences can become a big deal later down the road. My biggest thing is going to be figuring how out to make good tool storage. I really don't want to climb into the truck every time I want a shovel.


Put it under the box on the trailer. Decent gauge steel mesh welded to the frame. Keeps them dry and always with the trailer


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1742372 said:


> Are you only using it for mulch? My F350 is a beast, but I wouldn't want to drive with more than 6 tons of gravel. I'll have to check out Hill's inventory. I'm pretty picky on dump trailers. The littlest differences can become a big deal later down the road. My biggest thing is going to be figuring how out to make good tool storage. I really don't want to climb into the truck every time I want a shovel.


I'll send you picks of ours when I get a chance one of the guys mounted a pallet inside on the front, with a plywood front. Put sleeves of pipe inside if the pallet for tools, and hooks on the front of the trailer on the sides for D handled tools. Has worked great for a couple years now, and was pretty cheap to make.


----------



## BruceK

The NWS had been calling snow for Tuesday the past couple of days. Late this afternoon the modified the forecast. An extended ice event could be a challenge with the salt supplies in the area especially for the municipal crews.

*Tuesday* Snow and freezing rain likely. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 30. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
*Tuesday Nigh**t* Snow and freezing rain. Low around 25. Chance of precipitation is 80%


----------



## pvtben121

jk4718;1742372 said:


> Are you only using it for mulch? My F350 is a beast, but I wouldn't want to drive with more than 6 tons of gravel. I'll have to check out Hill's inventory. I'm pretty picky on dump trailers. The littlest differences can become a big deal later down the road. My biggest thing is going to be figuring how out to make good tool storage. I really don't want to climb into the truck every time I want a shovel.


I got 6.99 tons of crushed asphalt in my 14'once had to drive slow
Towed it with a F350 Diesel


----------



## fortydegnorth

jk4718;1742325 said:


> A friend of mine is selling his 14' for $3,500. There is no way that I'll say who it is bc I'm all over that deal. Thumbs Up


If you pass let me know. I'm considering driving 4 hours to Pick up a 12' for $5200.


----------



## cwby_ram

Looks like a quick partial salt run in the am here. Swung by one of my lots on the way home tonight and it had a very thin icy film on it. Gonna check the ones that open early tomorrow and see if the rising temps can do the rest.


----------



## Maclawnco

BruceK;1742569 said:


> The NWS had been calling snow for Tuesday the past couple of days. Late this afternoon the modified the forecast. An extended ice event could be a challenge with the salt supplies in the area especially for the municipal crews.
> 
> *Tuesday* Snow and freezing rain likely. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 30. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
> *Tuesday Nigh**t* Snow and freezing rain. Low around 25. Chance of precipitation is 80%


Isn't that depressing? 
One of our corporate clients called today and asked if we have trucks to haul piles to a snow dump location on site if next Tuesday turns into a significant snow event. I called my excavating sub and he's willing to bring in at least one of his 35 ton off road haul trucks if needed. If for no other reason than to watch it run, I want to get a foot or more Tuesday.


----------



## Maclawnco

cwby_ram;1742873 said:


> Looks like a quick partial salt run in the am here. Swung by one of my lots on the way home tonight and it had a very thin icy film on it. Gibbs check the ones that open early tomorrow and see if the rising temps can do the rest.


Got called out to retail this evening for that same reason.


----------



## Fannin76

pvtben121;1742278 said:


> I have no luck with dump trailers. I have a 7k 14 ft sure trac I fabricated a mount for a solar charger and it has a plug in trickle charger and we still go through batteries every 6 months.i can't babysit to make sure it is plugged in every night


I usually just rent one but I could make more money owning one. and I would use the **** out of it if I owned it.


----------



## cwby_ram

Maclawnco;1742913 said:


> Got called out to retail this evening for that same reason.


I was a little surprised. Not much there but really slick.


----------



## bosman

Before you guys buy a dump trailer call Tim Monaco Jr. with Monaco trailers. Built in Ohio, like a tank, double walled. My next dump trailer will come from these guys. My ez dumper is 9 years old and on its last leg so I rented the 20 yard tri axle last year. It cut my trips to Kurtz in half. He will build to your specs. Here's a vid I found.






And thanks for all the weather info.

Tim Monaco 567-224-7712


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1742865 said:


> If you pass let me know. I'm considering driving 4 hours to Pick up a 12' for $5200.


Custom way welding in new Carlisle has new 14 ft 7k. Capacity for 3299 or something.


----------



## pvtben121

Fannin76;1742935 said:


> I usually just rent one but I could make more money owning one. and I would use the **** out of it if I owned it.


WE use ours everyday love it. It's just impossible to keep the battery charged


----------



## Fannin76

pvtben121;1742965 said:


> WE use ours everyday love it. It's just impossible to keep the battery charged


well I'm just going into my second spring and haven't been able to justify buying one yet.....well I can justify it just not afford it.


----------



## pvtben121

Fannin76;1742970 said:


> well I'm just going into my second spring and haven't been able to justify buying one yet.....well I can justify it just not afford it.


I like them cause if you are hauling a heavy load you have 4 sets of brakes to slow you down. On a dump truck you only have 2.


----------



## Fannin76

pvtben121;1742983 said:


> I like them cause if you are hauling a heavy load you have 4 sets of brakes to slow you down. On a dump truck you only have 2.


Agreed. now how do we go from 30 inch of snow to an inch of ice Bruce? I don't want to just salt. I don't have enough to be trying to battle ice. I much rather push.


----------



## born2farm

Hit our early open restaraunts and banks this morning. We will let the rain and temps do the rest


----------



## muffy189

How's the models looking for this week


----------



## jk4718

It's slowly moving South!!!!


----------



## muffy189

Lets hope it keeps heading south


----------



## muffy189

JK where do you get your maps


----------



## BruceK

JK stop getting our hopes up.


----------



## BruceK

Futurecast has tonight's precip turning back to snow at 5am Sunday. Looks like a dusting to an inch on already wet pavement, might be a light salt.


----------



## muffy189

I think I'm going to Punxsutawney in the am for ground hog day


----------



## Flawless440

Why is Columbus always on the line?? Dam rainbow runnin though the metro area..


----------



## Young Pup

I have not looked much at the models today. Only briefly. Was not going to post on it. Been busy doing invoices and watching the Buckeyes game. Anyway, I jumped on fb for a minute and this is what Eric Elwell posted.

UPDATE on 2 storms to impact Ohio, including the Tuesday-Wednesday storm potential: Ice vs. Snow for central Ohio...

The afternoon models are in which have the Tuesday-Wednesday storm in view, and it certainly appears this storm is going to be a problem for central Ohio. One model, the GFS, shows a ice storm while the latest ECMWF is colder and now shows mostly snow. Of course there is still time for the models to "wobble" a bit more but I think we are getting closer to a more accurate track. It will likely be tomorrow afternoon when we can start honing in on who will get what so please don't believe any of this is set in stone just yet.

First, let's look at a storm that will be brushing southern Ohio tomorrow into early Monday. I wouldn't be surprised if winter advisories start to get issued for far southern/southeastern Ohio later today or tonight. Not all the models agree on this southern Ohio storm, but with the hills in this area, even a couple of inches of snow would be a mess.

Okay so lets look at the Tuesday-Wednesday storm now. The ECMWF now has about 4-8 inches of snow falling across much of central Ohio Tuesday night into early Wednesday. While some sleet may mix in, the ECWMF is showing mostly snow at this time. While this is a significant snow, it is nothing we can't handle given how this winter has gone so far, right?

Here is my concern... take a look at the GFS model. I have posted an image that shows the accumulation (in liquid equivalent) for each form of precipitation. Notice that while there is some decent snow across areas northwest of I-71, this model puts down some significant freezing rain/ice across the I-70/I-71 corridor. This model shows about a quarter to half inch of freezing rain. That amount could cause some major traffic headaches and could threat trees and power lines, IF this model is accurate... which is far from certain at this time.

BOTTOM LINE: 1) A quick moving storm will impact southern Ohio later Sunday into early Monday with 1 to 3 inches of snow, especially in a line from Portsmouth, along the Ohio River to Marietta. 2) A major winter storm now appears likely to bring snow or ice, or a mix of both to central Ohio late Tuesday into Wednesday. The storm could bring as much as 4-8 inches of snow, or sleet and freezing rain which could cause major travel headaches and even some power problems. The storm should not contain very gusty winds which will help if we get any ice. 3) We still don't know exactly where this storm will track and it will likely be another 24 to 48 hours before we can get more specific on details. I'll have more updates here online and join me for 10TV News at 6 and 11pm tonight for the latest!


----------



## procuts0103

Let it snow..... just stacked up on 50 ton of bulk. Hit me with your best shot! Lol


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1743399 said:


> I have not looked much at the models today. Only briefly. Was not going to post on it. Been busy doing invoices and watching the Buckeyes game. Anyway, I jumped on fb for a minute and this is what Eric Elwell posted.
> 
> UPDATE on 2 storms to impact Ohio, including the Tuesday-Wednesday storm potential: Ice vs. Snow for central Ohio...
> 
> The afternoon models are in which have the Tuesday-Wednesday storm in view, and it certainly appears this storm is going to be a problem for central Ohio. One model, the GFS, shows a ice storm while the latest ECMWF is colder and now shows mostly snow. Of course there is still time for the models to "wobble" a bit more but I think we are getting closer to a more accurate track. It will likely be tomorrow afternoon when we can start honing in on who will get what so please don't believe any of this is set in stone just yet.
> 
> First, let's look at a storm that will be brushing southern Ohio tomorrow into early Monday. I wouldn't be surprised if winter advisories start to get issued for far southern/southeastern Ohio later today or tonight. Not all the models agree on this southern Ohio storm, but with the hills in this area, even a couple of inches of snow would be a mess.
> 
> Okay so lets look at the Tuesday-Wednesday storm now. The ECMWF now has about 4-8 inches of snow falling across much of central Ohio Tuesday night into early Wednesday. While some sleet may mix in, the ECWMF is showing mostly snow at this time. While this is a significant snow, it is nothing we can't handle given how this winter has gone so far, right?
> 
> Here is my concern... take a look at the GFS model. I have posted an image that shows the accumulation (in liquid equivalent) for each form of precipitation. Notice that while there is some decent snow across areas northwest of I-71, this model puts down some significant freezing rain/ice across the I-70/I-71 corridor. This model shows about a quarter to half inch of freezing rain. That amount could cause some major traffic headaches and could threat trees and power lines, IF this model is accurate... which is far from certain at this time.
> 
> BOTTOM LINE: 1) A quick moving storm will impact southern Ohio later Sunday into early Monday with 1 to 3 inches of snow, especially in a line from Portsmouth, along the Ohio River to Marietta. 2) A major winter storm now appears likely to bring snow or ice, or a mix of both to central Ohio late Tuesday into Wednesday. The storm could bring as much as 4-8 inches of snow, or sleet and freezing rain which could cause major travel headaches and even some power problems. The storm should not contain very gusty winds which will help if we get any ice. 3) We still don't know exactly where this storm will track and it will likely be another 24 to 48 hours before we can get more specific on details. I'll have more updates here online and join me for 10TV News at 6 and 11pm tonight for the latest!


I sure hope it's snow. I hate dealing with ice like that!


----------



## BruceK

I'm not gonna look at these models again until Monday. They are driving me nuts.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1743490 said:


> I'm not gonna look at these models again until Monday. They are driving me nuts.


LOL You better start drinking then. The 18z has a big shift south.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1743496 said:


> LOL You better start drinking then. The 18z has a big shift south.


South? Both the nam and gfs have us salting or sitting on the sidelines. I may just go to the casino and drink. At least I can control that kind of gambling. I'm with Bruce, I'm giving up on the models until Monday. :realmad:


----------



## Flawless440

Ice..... I need to get a big Generator.. This new property has power outages like crazy... Already wired to to the panel.. They are big money


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1743516 said:


> South? Both the nam and gfs have us salting or sitting on the sidelines. I may just go to the casino and drink. At least I can control that kind of gambling. I'm with Bruce, I'm giving up on the models until Monday. :realmad:


The Tuesday/Wednesday system has come south. Look again. It still looks like Ice and snow at the moment though. It is further south then the 12z gfs.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1743545 said:


> Ice..... I need to get a big Generator.. This new property has power outages like crazy... Already wired to to the panel.. They are big money


Those generac's are sweet. natural gas. We looked at some they are crazy expensive


----------



## procuts0103

Missing out on some good dam snow. F ing rain sucks. Money down the drain...


----------



## Fannin76

Agreed. this does suck. leave the rain for the end of the month to get get the grass growing.


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1743624 said:


> Agreed. this does suck. leave the rain for the end of the month to get get the grass growing.


I was hoping to have the plows all paid off by the end of the month


----------



## Maclawnco

Young Pup;1743568 said:


> The Tuesday/Wednesday system has come south. Look again. It still looks like Ice and snow at the moment though. It is further south then the 12z gfs.


Does south bring ice? Sorry, maybe dumb question.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Maclawnco;1743633 said:


> Does south bring ice? Sorry, maybe dumb question.


South brings snow, to us at least. You guys work in Centerville at all? Y'all seem pretty big trying to figure out who ya are


----------



## Fannin76

Agreed. this does suck. leave the rain for the end of the month to get get the grass growing.


----------



## procuts0103

End of March! Not February


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1743653 said:


> Agreed. this does suck. leave the rain for the end of the month to get get the grass growing.


Not complaining about a little warmup/break right now. Melt some piles down. Great $ made up to this point. No seasonals


----------



## Fannin76

ohiogreenworks;1743641 said:


> South brings snow, to us at least. You guys work in Centerville at all? Y'all seem pretty big trying to figure out who ya are


I have a few things in centerville and I also sub in centerville


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1743628 said:


> I was hoping to have the plows all paid off by the end of the month


Man if I wouldn't have been so behind and then faced with break downs mine would be.


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1743689 said:


> End of March! Not February


Yea but I'm ready for some shorts.....


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Fannin76;1743698 said:


> I have a few things in centerville and I also sub in centerville


There's a lot of us in and around in Centerville. It's a decent area to be in!


----------



## Fannin76

ohiogreenworks;1743726 said:


> There's a lot of us in and around in Centerville. It's a decent area to be in!


Lots of money and lots of work. do you mow as well I take it?I may be interested in picking up some sub work if you are super busy.


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1743708 said:


> Yea but I'm ready for some shorts.....


I had shorts on earlier. It was a welcome change


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1743746 said:


> I had shorts on earlier. It was a welcome change


I was out last night in shorts t shirt and flip flops


----------



## muffy189

Punxsutawney Phil says 6 more weeks of winter


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Fannin76;1743742 said:


> Lots of money and lots of work. do you mow as well I take it?I may be interested in picking up some sub work if you are super busy.


We do mow, really do everything outdoors we can! Not sure how routes will be this year but I might shrink down some of the farther away ones and be looking for someone to take care of them. We can talk closer to spring once I see how things fall.

Anyone seeing freezing rain? South of Dayton got a little bit


----------



## Flawless440

muffy189;1744045 said:


> Punxsutawney Phil says 6 more weeks of winter


No..... ready for a warm up in March, Not April...


----------



## allseasons87

Both trucks running routes now. I about broke my as* twice on the concrete at the shop


----------



## born2farm

We had freezing rain with about a half inch of snow on top.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1744066 said:


> Both trucks running routes now. I about broke my as* twice on the concrete at the shop


Really.. I haven't looked out side..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1744082 said:


> Really.. I haven't looked out side..


It's slick


----------



## muffy189

I'm on my way back from Punxsutawney and its not snowing much here but my dad is running my salt route for me


----------



## allseasons87

Definitely was icier up north here. Got spotty as I got closer towards Columbus


----------



## Young Pup

Salt? not here.  Here is a map for the Tuesday/Wednesday storm. Ice is nearby.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the snow map at 84 hours.


----------



## BruceK

Freezing rain this morning started sticking to pavement around 6:30 got a call from my earlies churc at 7 for salt. It was slicker out there than I expected and the street crews didn't wake up until 8:15. I hit three locations using up everything in the truck and headed to my supplier for a refill. Got a flat on the way back and by the time I was back in town at 10:45 the rain had stopped and the temp bumped up a degree and the ice had vanished. Put down two bags on the north side of a building and here I sit with a truck full of salt. Yuck.

YP I am not looking at those maps today. I'm gonna cook, eat, drink and watch the Superbowl. I'll wait for tomorrow morning's model run.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Just got word today the mine cut off everyone but ODOT. Looks like we are all screwed. People up here are losing their mind. Salt will be astronomical this season if we can get more and next year should be ugly, sigh


----------



## jk4718

We are in the bullseye, fingers crossed that it holds!!


----------



## Maclawnco

MahonLawnCare;1744283 said:


> Just got word today the mine cut off everyone but ODOT. Looks like we are all screwed. People up here are losing their mind. Salt will be astronomical this season if we can get more and next year should be ugly, sigh


Not saying I told you so but I knew this week that was going to happen.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1744256 said:


> Freezing rain this morning started sticking to pavement around 6:30 got a call from my earlies churc at 7 for salt. It was slicker out there than I expected and the street crews didn't wake up until 8:15. I hit three locations using up everything in the truck and headed to my supplier for a refill. Got a flat on the way back and by the time I was back in town at 10:45 the rain had stopped and the temp bumped up a degree and the ice had vanished. Put down two bags on the north side of a building and here I sit with a truck full of salt. Yuck.
> 
> YP I am not looking at those maps today. I'm gonna cook, eat, drink and watch the Superbowl. I'll wait for tomorrow morning's model run.


Ha Ha I just put a pork roast in the oven for later to make sandwiches and watch the game.


----------



## alsam116

We havent been able to get salt for about 10 days here off the ohio river in cincy.My supplier is getting it from cleveland for his BIG customers. I had to buy some crappy ass bags but i have enough for two rounds of salt.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Maclawnco;1744296 said:


> Not saying I told you so but I knew this week that was going to happen.


Yes, I knew it was coming. We got enough until mid Feb at least then we are screwed.

Hopefully the snow stops for a week or more so the mine can get caught up.

Anyone know any where delivering? Our guy gets it from the mine directly, no middleman. Said its first time in 15. Years he got cut off.


----------



## allseasons87

MahonLawnCare;1744340 said:


> Yes, I knew it was coming. We got enough until mid Feb at least then we are screwed.
> 
> Hopefully the snow stops for a week or more so the mine can get caught up.
> 
> Anyone know any where delivering? Our guy gets it from the mine directly, no middleman. Said its first time in 15. Years he got cut off.


Our local huge pile is cut off except for ODOT and city. Happened last week. Glad I ran loads all day when I did.


----------



## cwby_ram

We're good for a few rounds, after that we'll see. Hit a few spots on the way to church this morning. Didn't expect a salt run this morning, but I'll take it.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

allseasons87;1744343 said:


> Our local huge pile is cut off except for ODOT and city. Happened last week. Glad I ran loads all day when I did.


Yeah we are ok for two weeks at least. Then hopefully mine will quit being so picky. Otherwise I guess it's time to look into a liquid rig.


----------



## Bossman 92

MahonLawnCare;1744283 said:


> Just got word today the mine cut off everyone but ODOT. Looks like we are all screwed. People up here are losing their mind. Salt will be astronomical this season if we can get more and next year should be ugly, sigh


Just glad we got what we do. I pulled the trigger last week and took a few loads. Sitting on maybe 70 tons now. Should be enough to finish the season.....should be lol


----------



## ohiogreenworks

We got 3 loads this week, hoping for one more tomorrow. Dry white salt, very happy with it! I should have some more to sell if anyone around south Dayton needs some.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Where you getting it from?


----------



## ohiogreenworks

MahonLawnCare;1744388 said:


> Where you getting it from?


Not real sure. Our supplier got ahold of some somehow. I think it's coming from cincy


----------



## allseasons87

ohiogreenworks;1744370 said:


> We got 3 loads this week, hoping for one more tomorrow. Dry white salt, very happy with it! I should have some more to sell if anyone around south Dayton needs some.


How much per ton?


----------



## procuts0103

I sure would like to know what the price will be next year for salt? I'm guessing the greedy bastsrds will jack it up 20 bucks or more per ton.... we'll see.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

At least $20 ton especially for bagged products. Ice melt will be awful. I'm going to scour the area for a load tomorrow. Hopefully, Tuesdays storm isn't bad so the mine can catch up.


----------



## procuts0103

Doesn't make sence. Sell out of product make money and then jack up the price cause we bought all your product. I don't get it..... they should cut price cause they made a killing selling all the salt they been sitting on for 2 years......


----------



## kc2006

Shortage my arse. They're pissed because prices were too low for their liking.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

kc2006;1744797 said:


> Shortage my arse. They're pissed because prices were too low for their liking.


Agreed. Still sucks


----------



## procuts0103

Sooooooo... radar looks interesting


----------



## muffy189

That was the worst Superbowl ever


----------



## cwby_ram

procuts0103;1745078 said:


> Sooooooo... radar looks interesting


That got closer than I thought it would. Somebody is working tonight! 
I gotta run out in the AM anyway and check for slick spots on the lots that didn't get hit this morning.


----------



## cotter

NWS has isrued warnings for tuesday-wednesday calling for 5-10 in for the area! Which means 1-2in and it will be done...


----------



## BruceK

NWS is calling Dayton:
Tuesday Night: Snow, freezing rain, and sleet before 3am, then freezing rain and sleet likely between 3am and 4am, then snow likely after 4am. Low around 23. Northeast wind 9 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New precipitation amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible.

How much salt does it take to melt 3/4" of sleet and ice? Let's hope this changes, it could just be a bad call like last night's superbowl. Actually changed channels after half-time. Maybe I can change channels on this forecast.


----------



## jk4718

BruceK;1745199 said:


> NWS is calling Dayton:
> Tuesday Night: Snow, freezing rain, and sleet before 3am, then freezing rain and sleet likely between 3am and 4am, then snow likely after 4am. Low around 23. Northeast wind 9 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New precipitation amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible.
> 
> How much salt does it take to melt 3/4" of sleet and ice? Let's hope this changes, it could just be a bad call like last night's superbowl. Actually changed channels after half-time. Maybe I can change channels on this forecast.


Oh come on now, it was worth watching to the end just to see the look on Mannings face. :laughing:


----------



## jk4718

Everyone should know by now that things change a Lot this far out, but this snow if for Sunday night into Monday. It's showing a good 7-10" for Central Ohio. February is when we get our big snows, so winter is far from over.


----------



## jk4718




----------



## Young Pup

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service wilmington oh
922 am est mon feb 3 2014

inz050-058-059-ohz026-034-035-042>046-051>056-060>062-032230-
/o.con.kiln.ws.a.0003.140204t2100z-140205t1800z/
wayne-fayette in-union in-hardin-mercer-auglaize-darke-shelby-
logan-union oh-delaware-miami-champaign-clark-madison-franklin oh-
licking-preble-montgomery-greene-
including the cities of...richmond...connersville...liberty...
Kenton...celina...wapakoneta...greenville...sidney...
Bellefontaine...marysville...delaware...piqua...urbana...
Springfield...london...columbus...newark...eaton...dayton...xenia
922 am est mon feb 3 2014

...winter storm watch remains in effect from tuesday afternoon
through wednesday afternoon...

* hazard types...heavy snow.

* accumulations...snow accumulations of 5 to 10 inches possible.
Some uncertainty remains in the track of the storm system and
snow accumulations will be highly dependent on the exact track.

* timing...snow will develop across the area late tuesday
afternoon and continue through tuesday night. The snow will
taper off wednesday morning...but gusty north winds may result
in areas of blowing snow on wednesday.

* impacts...hazardous travel conditions are expected due to
reduced visibilities and snow accumulations.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

Remember...a winter storm watch means there is a potential for
significant snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact
travel. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts. Stay tuned to
noaa weather radio or your favorite source of information for the
latest updates. Additional details can also be found at
www.weather.gov/iln as well as on our facebook and twitter pages.

&&

$$


----------



## magneto259

Young Pup;1745284 said:


> Urgent - winter weather message
> national weather service wilmington oh
> 922 am est mon feb 3 2014
> 
> inz050-058-059-ohz026-034-035-042>046-051>056-060>062-032230-
> /o.con.kiln.ws.a.0003.140204t2100z-140205t1800z/
> wayne-fayette in-union in-hardin-mercer-auglaize-darke-shelby-
> logan-union oh-delaware-miami-champaign-clark-madison-franklin oh-
> licking-preble-montgomery-greene-
> including the cities of...richmond...connersville...liberty...
> Kenton...celina...wapakoneta...greenville...sidney...
> Bellefontaine...marysville...delaware...piqua...urbana...
> Springfield...london...columbus...newark...eaton...dayton...xenia
> 922 am est mon feb 3 2014
> 
> ...winter storm watch remains in effect from tuesday afternoon
> through wednesday afternoon...
> 
> * hazard types...heavy snow.
> 
> * accumulations...snow accumulations of 5 to 10 inches possible.
> Some uncertainty remains in the track of the storm system and
> snow accumulations will be highly dependent on the exact track.
> 
> * timing...snow will develop across the area late tuesday
> afternoon and continue through tuesday night. The snow will
> taper off wednesday morning...but gusty north winds may result
> in areas of blowing snow on wednesday.
> 
> * impacts...hazardous travel conditions are expected due to
> reduced visibilities and snow accumulations.
> 
> Precautionary/preparedness actions...
> 
> Remember...a winter storm watch means there is a potential for
> significant snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact
> travel. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts. Stay tuned to
> noaa weather radio or your favorite source of information for the
> latest updates. Additional details can also be found at
> www.weather.gov/iln as well as on our facebook and twitter pages.
> 
> &&
> 
> $$


Bring it on!


----------



## allseasons87

Of course right when I'm sick


----------



## born2farm

Well spinner motor went out on my salt dogg
1500 when salting refreeze this morning. Dealer said 1-3 days. No one has them in stock. Guess I should of bought a spare.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1745339 said:


> Well spinner motor went out on my salt dogg
> 1500 when salting refreeze this morning. Dealer said 1-3 days. No one has them in stock. Guess I should of bought a spare.


Did you check statewide? Someone has got to have one??


----------



## needmoresnow

Born 2 farm , You could try johnsons property services in marion . They may have one in stock. I can find the # if you need it


----------



## born2farm

I haven't checked statewide yet. We can get by without the spreader and my dealer is going to warranty it. I will check with Johnson's. Wouldn't hurt to have a spare


----------



## [email protected]

Ermagherdddddd snowmageddon!!!


----------



## ihdriver7088

who cares its money in my pocket maybe atleast I can bend my plow back straight with another curb


----------



## allseasons87

ihdriver7088;1745488 said:


> who cares its money in my pocket maybe atleast I can bend my plow back straight with another curb


What area of Delaware are you in?


----------



## BruceK

How many times it this forecast going to change between now and 5pm Tuesday.

Tuesday Nigh: Snow, freezing rain, and sleet before 3am, then freezing rain and sleet likely between 3am and 4am, then snow likely after 4am. Low around 23. Northeast wind 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. New snow and sleet accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.

I don't know whether to go buy an extra skid of salt or rent a loader to stack piles.


----------



## [email protected]

It gon snow a lot


----------



## snowyangel

I have seen anywhere from less than 1" to 10" forecasted......


----------



## muffy189

I hope it snows alot


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1745543 said:


> It gon snow a lot


I just bought 10 new trucks and plows today for tomorrow's storm. YOLO!!!!!


----------



## BruceK

NWS just changed again for the Dayton area. I guess it'll be the front end loader. Took out all mention of fzg rain and sleet.

Tuesday Night Snow. Low around 23. Northeast wind 13 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.


----------



## Botchy5967

PlowTeam5;1745584 said:


> I just bought 10 new trucks and plows today for tomorrow's storm. YOLO!!!!!


hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Botchy5967

They are predicting 6-8" for the Cleveland area tomorrow night through Wednesday morning / afternoon. Then another system to move in for this weekend payup


----------



## Young Pup

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service wilmington oh
350 pm est mon feb 3 2014

inz050-058-059-ohz026-034-035-042>046-051>056-060>062-040500-
/o.upg.kiln.ws.a.0003.140204t2100z-140205t1800z/
/o.new.kiln.ws.w.0005.140204t2100z-140205t1500z/
wayne-fayette in-union in-hardin-mercer-auglaize-darke-shelby-
logan-union oh-delaware-miami-champaign-clark-madison-franklin oh-
licking-preble-montgomery-greene-
including the cities of...richmond...connersville...liberty...
Kenton...celina...wapakoneta...greenville...sidney...
Bellefontaine...marysville...delaware...piqua...urbana...
Springfield...london...columbus...newark...eaton...dayton...xenia
350 pm est mon feb 3 2014

...winter storm warning in effect from 4 pm tuesday to 10 am est
wednesday...

The national weather service in wilmington has issued a winter
storm warning for significant accumulating snowfall...which is in
effect from 4 pm tuesday to 10 am est wednesday. The winter storm
watch is no longer in effect.

* hazard types...heavy snow.

* accumulations...snow accumulation of 6 to 10 inches.

* timing...snow will develop across the area late tuesday
afternoon and continue through tuesday night. The snow will
taper off wednesday morning...but gusty north winds may result
in areas of blowing snow on wednesday.

* impacts...hazardous travel conditions are expected due to
reduced visibilities and snow accumulations.

* winds...northeast 10 to 15 mph with gusts up to 25 mph.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

Remember...a winter storm warning for heavy snow means severe
winter weather conditions are expected. Significant amounts of
snow are forecast that will make travel dangerous. Only travel in
an emergency and keep an extra flashlight...food...and water in
your vehicle if you do venture out. Stay tuned to noaa weather
radio or your favorite source of information for the latest
updates. Additional details can also be found at
www.weather.gov/iln as well as on our facebook and twitter pages.

&&

$$


----------



## Maclawnco

BruceK;1745585 said:


> NWS just changed again for the Dayton area. I guess it'll be the front end loader. Took out all mention of fzg rain and sleet.


Thank goodness. Nothing worse than freezing rain.


----------



## Flawless440

only thing i'm worried about all that snow and all them walkways...

Anyone think pre-salting is worth it?? All that ice coming first..


----------



## MDHomeSVCS

Anybody have a spare Meyer pump? I have an E60 that won't lift...


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1745646 said:


> only thing i'm worried about all that snow and all them walkways...
> 
> Anyone think pre-salting is worth it?? All that ice coming first..


Meh....waste of product and customers money


----------



## [email protected]

PlowTeam5;1745584 said:


> I just bought 10 new trucks and plows today for tomorrow's storm. YOLO!!!!!


You just did your taxes, you're broke :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## procuts0103

Don't worry calling for 12 inches. Add the decimal point. 1.2 inches lol


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1745646 said:


> only thing i'm worried about all that snow and all them walkways...
> 
> Anyone think pre-salting is worth it?? All that ice coming first..


If we were to get ice first, then yes put some down. Put I don't see ice starting out.


----------



## jk4718

With this big* snow coming I went out and found a new sub for you guys...:laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1745693 said:


> With this big* snow coming I went out and found a new sub for you guys...:laughing:


I told him to put a snowex 575 on that or he can't work. LOL


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1745699 said:


> I told him to put a snowex 575 on that or he can't work. LOL


It must be why Georgia had so many problems with an inch of snow. lol


----------



## Flawless440

MDHomeSVCS;1745649 said:


> Anybody have a spare Meyer pump? I have an E60 that won't lift...


I have a nice E60 and my buddy has a E47 lookin to sale...
What are you looking for?
You can run any pump depending on wiring harness


----------



## magneto259

Checking the fluids earlier in the truck and put some grease on the ball joints and see my sway bar mount is broken and one of the fuel tank straps has broke in half! Lucky I found that before tomorrow that would suck watching my fuel tank skid down the road.


----------



## jk4718

MDHomeSVCS;1745649 said:


> Anybody have a spare Meyer pump? I have an E60 that won't lift...


http://www.discountsnowplowparts.com/snowplow_troubleshoot.htm#noraise

Odds are it's low on fluid, a bad wire, or a bad B valve (usually in that order). You can get a B valve from Brubaker in Gahanna on taylor rd. (614) 864-6664


----------



## Flawless440

That pic is great. .. 

Order valve off ebay. .. half the price of buabaker..

Role 1 to running a e60 pump... always carry a back up pump in the truck while plowing. 
Always screw up.. 2 bolts and your back in the game..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1745646 said:


> only thing i'm worried about all that snow and all them walkways...
> 
> Anyone think pre-salting is worth it?? All that ice coming first..


We'll be pre treating anyone that requested it. A few hilly sites, 24 hr sites. Buys me more time and gives that clean plow! Walkway guys love the pre treat.


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1745787 said:


> That pic is great. ..
> 
> Order valve off ebay. .. half the price of buabaker..
> 
> Role 1 to running a e60 pump... also carry a back up pump in the truck while plowing.
> Always screw up.. 2 bolts and your back in the game..


They are cheaper for sure, but he wouldn't get it before this snow. One oddball place for Meyer parts...The Andersons on sawmill rd. I bought a ram from there right before a storm. The price wasn't too bad.

That does remind me of my Dad and his Chevy 3500. He used to keep a spare alternator behind the backseat. lol


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1745666 said:


> you just did your taxes, you're broke :crying::crying::crying:


...........


----------



## allseasons87

Will probably spray walks early afternoon tomorrow


----------



## MDHomeSVCS

Well, I don't think I need a pump...I unplugged the black and green wires and it went up....from searching it sounds like maybe a bad ground...and other thoughts?? It is grounded at the battery so I wouldn't think it would be bad?

You are right about Anderson's, they have all the valves there and other stuff too. Only a mile from me too...


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam.


----------



## jk4718

Beat me to it JP. Looks like the Nam finally decided to cough us up a good one.


----------



## Flawless440

MDHomeSVCS;1745840 said:


> Well, I don't think I need a pump...I unplugged the black and green wires and it went up....from searching it sounds like maybe a bad ground...and other thoughts?? It is grounded at the battery so I wouldn't think it would be bad?
> 
> You are right about Anderson's, they have all the valves there and other stuff too. Only a mile from me too...


Take some sand paper and scratch the plugs on the green, red, black wires..
Also check all connections, old power wires and ground wires need replaced if they look old...


----------



## Young Pup

But the ice is not far away.


----------



## CELandscapes

Young Pup;1746009 said:


> But the ice is not far away.


That can stay away.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the gfs at hour 48


----------



## Young Pup

Ice from the gfs at hour 30


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1746111 said:


> Ice from the gfs at hour 30


Hope it stays down there.


----------



## [email protected]

I can deal with 5" of snow. 10"....would not be fun


----------



## jk4718

Can someone reattach my subframe to the blade for me? It's cold outside and I have grown quite attached to my couch. lol


----------



## jk4718

FWD: Mr. Mulch has BULK SALT!	

We know there has been a significant shortage in salt this season, and we are here to help you!

We have BULK SALT AVAILABLE on a first-come, first-serve basis. We are taking orders NOW until we run out.

$125 per TON of BULK SALT
(Minimum 25 Ton Orders)

Call 614.792.8686 to place your order today!


----------



## MDHomeSVCS

Flawless440;1745983 said:


> Take some sand paper and scratch the plugs on the green, red, black wires..
> Also check all connections, old power wires and ground wires need replaced if they look old...


Found a pinched wire. It is good to go now! Thanks all for the help. Now anyone need help plowing lol


----------



## WALKERS

These weather men drive me nuts no wonder I have gray hairs!
Say we could up to 6 the most so far this year in one storm then NO it moved north you are only getting ICE.  make up your freaking mind Maybe they will know 30 mins before it gets here. After the weather guy in Indiana texts him and tells him what they got.:realmad: 
Sorry for the rant lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1746332 said:


> Can someone reattach my subframe to the blade for me? It's cold outside and I have grown quite attached to my couch. lol


Mine has never come off the truck. Going to go gas up in a bit and check things over again.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1746461 said:


> Mine has never come off the truck. Going to go gas up in a bit and check things over again.


I had to replace that broken and bent meyer a frame.

Went to the grocery store and came home to see Columbus down to 2-4". 2" would suck, 10" would suck, 4" would be perfect.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1746495 said:


> I had to replace that broken and bent meyer a frame.
> 
> Went to the grocery store and came home to see Columbus down to 2-4". 2" would suck, 10" would suck, 4" would be perfect.


I'm out running around. If this is true there must have been a big shift in something since the model run a little bit ago


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1746504 said:


> I'm out running around. If this is true there must have been a big shift in something since the model run a little bit ago


Yeah, look at Facebook. Bradley and Kelly are saying 2-4", NWS went down to 3-5". the GFS shifted North to match the NAM. They are saying snow, then sleet and then freezing rain with a slight shift back to snow in the morning. I'm firing up the PS4 and I'll wait to see what happens. I will say that we are hovering right at 32 so nobody really knows what will really happen.


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1746346 said:


> FWD: Mr. Mulch has BULK SALT!
> 
> We know there has been a significant shortage in salt this season, and we are here to help you!
> 
> We have BULK SALT AVAILABLE on a first-come, first-serve basis. We are taking orders NOW until we run out.
> 
> $125 per TON of BULK SALT
> (Minimum 25 Ton Orders)
> 
> Call 614.792.8686 to place your order today!


I got that one too. They were at $85/ton earlier this season with no minimum


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1746517 said:


> I got that one too. They were at $85/ton earlier this season with no minimum


Supply and demand I guess. Sucks for everyone that bid it at 90. Even if your dropping salt at near cost it's still going to average out to a good winter. Kind of makes you want to sneak a material price clause into next years contract. Btw, I've seen a couple people cutting theirs with sand the last couple weeks.


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1746556 said:


> Supply and demand I guess. Sucks for everyone that bid it at 90. Even if your dropping salt at near cost it's still going to average out to a good winter. Kind of makes you want to sneak a material price clause into next years contract. Btw, I've seen a couple people cutting theirs with sand the last couple weeks.


I stocked up a couple weeks ago before the 670 pile was cut off. Glad I did when I did. My contract has a fuel clause, but nothing about salt. Polly a good idea to do that


----------



## BruceK

The models are still all over the place. I just saw one that has Dayton in a 12-16" band. The emperature line will be supercritical. Some of the models may be overestimating the southerly warm flow since it will have to cross the existing snowpack in Kentucky. I have a feeling we will still be predicting this storm while it is going on.


----------



## [email protected]

17z hrrr also bringing heavier snow axis south. Takes it right through CMH.


----------



## Young Pup

Dead battery in the truck. Was checking all the fluids. Went to start and click, click, click. thought it was the alternator. Took up to the mechanic. Now waiting on a battery to come in. It started just fine yesterday. I am done looking at models. This is a nowcast storm. Got to pay attention to what is going on back to the s/w.


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1746602 said:


> 17z hrrr also bringing heavier snow axis south. Takes it right through CMH.


Jesus, Its coming right for us. Everyone runnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maclawnco

[email protected];1746602 said:


> 17z hrrr also bringing heavier snow axis south. Takes it right through CMH.


Our best accounts are right in that red. Still waaaaay better than freezing rain.


----------



## procuts0103

This is what we do..... bring it!


----------



## BruceK

Having some hot chocolate and a nap. See you guys in a couple days.


----------



## buckhigh

Snowing pretty steady here in Cleveland right now. Going to crush some dinner, and then head out. I'm really hoping we see 6" rather than 12". Hate it when it all comes down at once. Accumulates faster than you can plow it!


----------



## born2farm

Nothing here as of now. Going to grab a shower and a nap on the couch and see what it does. Hurry up and wait


----------



## procuts0103

I have this feeling we won't get much.....


----------



## buckhigh

procuts0103;1746861 said:


> I have this feeling we won't get much.....


I hope your feeling is right.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1746857 said:


> Nothing here as of now. Going to grab a shower and a nap on the couch and see what it does. Hurry up and wait


j

Good luck on that nap. Snowing hard here. The phone kept going off on me. Turns yours off.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Easy inch here in the last 90 minutes. Seems to be picking up steam now.


----------



## racer47

they are full of s--- we have 4 inches in last 2 hours in Chillicothe 45601 and radar is showing all ice going to be a good push ,now we are getting snow-ice pellets .im just glad the ice is on top the snow .got last 4 skids of salt I could find down here today .5.95 bag.good luck be safe...


----------



## Flawless440

We are set for 1 am... Its coming down good.. I'd say 1" here on East side..

Taking a nap for 2 hours..


----------



## Fannin76

racer47;1746991 said:


> they are full of s--- we have 4 inches in last 2 hours in Chillicothe 45601 and radar is showing all ice going to be a good push ,now we are getting snow-ice pellets .im just glad the ice is on top the snow .got last 4 skids of salt I could find down here today .5.95 bag.good luck be safe...


I'm on my last skid.....may have to switch to table salt......id hate to pay almost 6 bucks a bag.


----------



## cotter

Snowing and blowing in London for about an hour now. Not much accumilating but I am sure there will be some nice drifts. Radar looks like it is splitting back In Illinois. We'll see in the morning what comes of it. Not holding my breath for the kids to be off school at this point. Ha ha!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Getting hammered south Dayton 2in closing in on 3in since 7pm. Snow and sleet. Roads are a mess. Headed out 2am


----------



## Young Pup

1.5 about 20 minutes ago. Closer to 2 now. City plow truck has been by 3 times.


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1747051 said:


> 1.5 about 20 minutes ago. Closer to 2 now. City plow truck has been by 3 times.


2" down here in GC. Headed out at 3am all trucks a rollin


----------



## Bossman 92

2" here in the last 2 hrs or less. Flawless I got that salter running badass. Had to put a new motor on her but ....hey she purrs like a kitten. Going to grab dinner and a 10 min power nap lol


----------



## cwby_ram

We gotta be getting close to 3" up here, coming down good. Already seen both our city trucks go by, which is unusual to see them that quick here. I'll be heading out around 3 too.


----------



## CELandscapes

Heading out now. Easily 4-5" in englewood


----------



## BruceK

4-5 here in Trotwood. Frz drizzle just cut off. Heading out.


----------



## Botchy5967

Everyone doing ok? Seems to be letting up here in the Parma area.


----------



## Fannin76

Been out since mid night and lots of residential left...fml


----------



## buckhigh

Botchy5967;1747299 said:


> Everyone doing ok? Seems to be letting up here in the Parma area.


In Parma now and it's still coming down steady. It can stop snowing now. Please!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Well that sucked


----------



## allseasons87

MahonLawnCare;1747506 said:


> Well that sucked


What a day. Rain, sleet, heavy snow. We got it all. Running out of room on some of these lots for stacks.


----------



## [email protected]

Today sucked so bad...came in for dinner and some rest then headed back out at 2am to stack piles. I'm running out of room in my shopping centers. This **** needs to melt, but these piles will probably be here until May LOL


----------



## SnoDaddy

Yeah mega blizzard on the way this weekend too. looks like it wont hit us. hope not. tired of snow.


----------



## SnoDaddy

had hail out this way too. yes hail. unreal.


----------



## Young Pup

Went out at 1030 last night. Got home 730 tonight. Eating dinner. Sleep then go clean up lots.


----------



## BruceK

Church lot at a busy corner at noon today. Two people decide to cut through the lot behind me at the same time. Spotted the first one but backed into the second. Had the trailer hitch on from splitting wood yesterday, that saved my bumper. Car not so good. My agent said my policy will have to eat it. I hate this part of plowing.

Of course the only reason they were cutting through is because I had opened up the lanes. Next time I'll pile snow at the entrances until I'm done.


----------



## justgeorge

MahonLawnCare;1747506 said:


> Well that sucked


Yes, yes it did. 2 inches or so of snow then freezing rain on top. Probably took a year off the life of my truck today ( and me)!

Should have been a 5 hour push; took over 11. Oh well$$$


----------



## [email protected]

Just saw a green single cab 2500 with a bed spreader and a plow up in the embankment on 670W in Columbus.....hope everyone was ok. Looks like he fell sleep or was texting, cause the freeways are blacktop


----------



## Flawless440

27 Hour shift.. Just got in.. Back out after some sleep...

That Snocrete was heavy..
That snow is bad luck, every time we get that heavy frozen shi* everything go's wrong.. 

Western spreader is jammed up good, shoveled it out

Allison tranny acting up again (every plow season) also 4x4 wont engage, so that truck was down

Have a crazy pissed off resident at a complex wrote a bad review on BBB cause his shi* wasn't cleared first. WTF

Shoveled Snocrete

One of the subs that I put on a huge property plowed all day, made huge piles but i can't see pavement like on all the other properties.. He runs a old meyer, i think his plow won't rip up snocrete.. I came though tonight and hit it with the boss and it rips it right up... So i guess me and another truck get to re scrape this monster complex after some sleep..


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1747102 said:


> 2" here in the last 2 hrs or less. Flawless I got that salter running badass. Had to put a new motor on her but ....hey she purrs like a kitten. Going to grab dinner and a 10 min power nap lol


That was the very last thing to replace.. Whole dam thing is new now.. Good to go for another 5 seasons..


----------



## magneto259

[email protected];1746176 said:


> I can deal with 5" of snow. 10"....would not be fun


Ok ill admit it you were right. 10" of snow isn't fun....lol. My hands hurt from shoveling so much snow. Ugh.


----------



## born2farm

Well back out salting. I'm ready to put this event in the books.


----------



## [email protected]

born2farm;1748181 said:


> Well back out salting. I'm ready to put this event in the books.


Same here....scrape scrape....salt salt


----------



## magneto259

A couple of my lots look like fortresses with all the snow piled around the perimeter. Im getting nervous as well if we get much more snow. Where do you guys dump snow if you have to remove it from a parking lot? I thought about putting it in the river not far from me if I have to as long as the eco-nazi's leave me alone.


----------



## ihdriver7088

allseasons87;1745492 said:


> What area of Delaware are you in?


I am on the eastside of Delaware city and I sub for a sub of brickman


----------



## ihdriver7088

I plowed from 9 pm (2/4) till noon (2/5) and just got home a few minute ago from cleaning up parking spots and after slacking operators


----------



## John_DeereGreen

My guys down south got about 1.5 inches of sleety crap, and a couple inches of snow on top of that...

In Wooster, we got about 5 inches of snow, and a nice crusting of sleet on top. My English Mastiff hurt her paws on it yesterday when I let her out...had to shovel a patch for her...haha.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Has anyone seen the forecast for this weekend? My customers keep telling me more Saturday and then again Tuesday. I haven't had time to look.


----------



## Botchy5967

Anyone have model runs for this weekend / next week? Might pull plow off and do some truck maintenance.
Thumbs Up


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1748266 said:


> Has anyone seen the forecast for this weekend? My customers keep telling me more Saturday and then again Tuesday. I haven't had time to look.


I was wondering my self....I heard it called a "super" storm. man I don't know if can handle another big one so soon.lol yesterday was a kick in the dick. and I hate having seasonal residentials who payed months ago now I feel like I plow them for free. sucks


----------



## Botchy5967

fannin76;1748277 said:


> i hate having seasonal residentials who payed months ago now i feel like i plow them for free. Sucks


x2 on that!


----------



## fortydegnorth

Any ohio guys looking for a Western MVP 9'6" V-plow? It's the ultra mount, steel moldboard. 7 years old. Has been pretty bucket proof for the time I've had it. I've only had to weld a few cracks and replace the typical loose bolts that the westerns seem to get. Pump works great and it goes out every time it snows. I'm thinking about a new MVP3 this year to keep equipment current. No truck side mount but wiring and controller would be included. Not for sale yet but if there is interest I'd sell. I need about two weeks to get the new one from time of sale, maybe less. 

I know it's not the classifieds but I'd rather sell it locally if it sells. Shoot an offer if interested.


----------



## muffy189

Any word on the weekend storm


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1748449 said:


> Any word on the weekend storm


I will look later on. Just dropped off a snowblower to get looked at. Its in 6th gear but acts likes first. Checked for ice but did not see any. Who knows, on my way to do a couple of call ins.


----------



## allseasons87

magneto259;1748186 said:


> A couple of my lots look like fortresses with all the snow piled around the perimeter. Im getting nervous as well if we get much more snow. Where do you guys dump snow if you have to remove it from a parking lot? I thought about putting it in the river not far from me if I have to as long as the eco-nazi's leave me alone.


I would be weary of doing that. Piles have a high salt content I would say. That would be an EPA field day


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1748467 said:


> I will look later on. Just dropped off a snowblower to get looked at. Its in 6th gear but acts likes first. Checked for ice but did not see any. Who knows, on my way to do a couple of call ins.


Thanks JP good luck with blower I've only ever used one and its the cities and its as old as the hills and barely moves in any gear lol


----------



## jk4718

Whew. Worked 26 hours straight and then slept for 10. Took the extra time to push mine from curb to curb and ran all my piles to the ends to leave room for this talk of a Tuesday storm, made some good 6-8' piles. 

Helped 7 people get their cars unstuck. The funny thing is that the only person that even offered me a buck was a latino whose car was worth less than my Meyer plow. Told him I didn't need money and I was just building up good karma points. The funniest one is the girl than was stuck on a side street off of Broad. Got her out and plowed a path to Broad for her. She then goes straight through Broad and gets stuck on the other side. I ask where the heck she was going and she wanted to keep going down the same road! Hell, I guess she thought that it only snowed 6" on one side and not the other. Told her when she gets unstuck this time she needs to park her car and find a ride home or find a different route...then I left her. lol


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1748559 said:


> Whew. Worked 26 hours straight and then slept for 10. Took the extra time to push mine from curb to curb and ran all my piles to the ends to leave room for this talk of a Tuesday storm, made some good 6-8' piles.
> 
> Helped 7 people get their cars unstuck. The funny thing is that the only person that even offered me a buck was a latino whose car was worth less than my Meyer plow. Told him I didn't need money and I was just building up good karma points. The funniest one is the girl than was stuck on a side street off of Broad. Got her out and plowed a path to Broad for her. She then goes straight through Broad and gets stuck on the other side. I ask where the heck she was going and she wanted to keep going down the same road! Hell, I guess she thought that it only snowed 6" on one side and not the other. Told her when she gets unstuck this time she needs to park her car and find a ride home or find a different route...then I left her. lol


I helped a few people. No one offered coffee or a doughnut! That's all I wanted!


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1748563 said:


> I helped a few people. No one offered coffee or a doughnut! That's all I wanted!


Tim Hortons has been good for getting free coffee. I usually get a free one form there about 40% of the time. I will say that a nice old guy moving grocery carts out of my way came out and gave me a hot chocolate. Thumbs Up


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1748568 said:


> Tim Hortons has been good for getting free coffee. I usually get a free one form there about 40% of the time. I will say that a nice old guy moving grocery carts out of my way came out and gave me a hot chocolate. Thumbs Up


Tim Hortons has great coffee


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1748176 said:


> That was the very last thing to replace.. Whole dam thing is new now.. Good to go for another 5 seasons..


Well that WAS the very last thing to replace....until 1 am Wednesday.....remember that new shoot and spinner shaft assembly you put on it? Well it didn't stand up to a pole either. 

All I could do is laugh when I got out to check.


----------



## Bossman 92

This storm sucked big time. 

Had one of my good drivers call me right after we got started....freaking out. Said the truck caught fire while he was plowing. Not a good call to get.

Said he smelled something and got out to check. Looked under the truck and saw flames. He actually put it out! I guess the t converter let loose and dumped on the Y pipe and it went from there. I haven't seen it yet. BUT he is ok and that is all I care about.

About an hour later I was plowing a bank and had some stoner back into me while I was plowing. Said he didn't see me.....he moved out of my way 30 seconds before that and we were the only 2 cars in the lot. Lol. Long story short but they agree they owe for repairs on my truck.

We all had 24+ hrs yesterday/today. Had my right hand man in a skid yesterday clearing lots and stacking snow for 15+ hrs without a cab or heat. We have quite a few properties that need hauled in the next couple days too.

Hate these storms. Like flawless said.......always a pita


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1748447 said:


> Any ohio guys looking for a Western MVP 9'6" V-plow? It's the ultra mount, steel moldboard. 7 years old. Has been pretty bucket proof for the time I've had it. I've only had to weld a few cracks and replace the typical loose bolts that the westerns seem to get. Pump works great and it goes out every time it snows. I'm thinking about a new MVP3 this year to keep equipment current. No truck side mount but wiring and controller would be included. Not for sale yet but if there is interest I'd sell. I need about two weeks to get the new one from time of sale, maybe less.
> 
> I know it's not the classifieds but I'd rather sell it locally if it sells. Shoot an offer if interested.


How much are you asking if you decide to sell?


----------



## magneto259

allseasons87;1748486 said:


> I would be weary of doing that. Piles have a high salt content I would say. That would be an EPA field day


Damn i was afraid of that.


----------



## kc2006

magneto259;1748769 said:


> Damn i was afraid of that.


The city here actually has a designated spot for places to dump into the river, so not sure how much the epa actually does care.


----------



## allseasons87

kc2006;1748777 said:


> The city here actually has a designated spot for places to dump into the river, so not sure how much the epa actually does care.


I figured they would. Guess not!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Where the hell can I get salt anyone know! Can haul semi loads if it's within 300 miles. Someone has to know something!


----------



## Fannin76

MahonLawnCare;1748807 said:


> Where the hell can I get salt anyone know! Can haul semi loads if it's within 300 miles. Someone has to know something!


Place in tipp city has it for $90 for half a yard......


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Half yard huh? That sounds terrible


----------



## CELandscapes

MahonLawnCare;1748831 said:


> Half yard huh? That sounds terrible


There isn't enough there to go through the hassle of buying it


----------



## magneto259

allseasons87;1748785 said:


> I figured they would. Guess not!


To the river it is then!


----------



## pvtben121

jk4718;1748559 said:


> Whew. Worked 26 hours straight and then slept for 10. Took the extra time to push mine from curb to curb and ran all my piles to the ends to leave room for this talk of a Tuesday storm, made some good 6-8' piles.
> 
> Helped 7 people get their cars unstuck. The funny thing is that the only person that even offered me a buck was a latino whose car was worth less than my Meyer plow. Told him I didn't need money and I was just building up good karma points. The funniest one is the girl than was stuck on a side street off of Broad. Got her out and plowed a path to Broad for her. She then goes straight through Broad and gets stuck on the other side. I ask where the heck she was going and she wanted to keep going down the same road! Hell, I guess she thought that it only snowed 6" on one side and not the other. Told her when she gets unstuck this time she needs to park her car and find a ride home or find a different route...then I left her. lol


I made $30 pulled a guy onto broad st in the bottoms. Then I was plowing the Library downtown and a guy walks up to me said he us stuck on Grant and his girlfriend is pregnant and she is in labor. So I go down and Plow him a strip to grant hospital


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1748553 said:


> Thanks JP good luck with blower I've only ever used one and its the cities and its as old as the hills and barely moves in any gear lol


Sorry did what I had to do and then came home and fell asleep. LOL Here is the latest nam snowfall map through 7am Sunday.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

CELandscapes;1748850 said:


> There isn't enough there to go through the hassle of buying it


Well anyone knows or feels like sharing...I'm all ears


----------



## Young Pup

So last night before I stopped, I had one small apt. building to do. Got there and started plowing. Someone came out from the unit next to me and asked me how much to plow theirs. 3 passes at the most. Told the guy 30 bucks. He said how about 20. I said 30 is what I said I have been out all night and day and I am tired that 30 is my price. Started plowing again, looked in the rearview mirror and the guy started shoveling it. LOL


----------



## racer47

28 hour run. snow like that are the ones that separate the boys from the men. back out today to do a few churches. side walks was a pain ..I know it took a few years off my trucks and my 50 year old a--.im just glad I had nothing break ,except my back . i took my time, plowed end to end of lots .cleaned up good .used less salt .got 2 skids left 35 bags sidewalk stuff and got 4 more skids on the way .sleep good tonight .ready for next round. i would like to get 2 or 3 more full runs, just snow, concrete can stay home .


----------



## CELandscapes

MahonLawnCare;1748940 said:


> Well anyone knows or feels like sharing...I'm all ears


How
Much are you trying to buy


----------



## cwby_ram

Bossman 92;1748745 said:


> This storm sucked big time.
> 
> Had one of my good drivers call me right after we got started....freaking out. Said the truck caught fire while he was plowing. Not a good call to get.
> 
> Said he smelled something and got out to check. Looked under the truck and saw flames. He actually put it out! I guess the t converter let loose and dumped on the Y pipe and it went from there. I haven't seen it yet. BUT he is ok and that is all I care about.
> 
> About an hour later I was plowing a bank and had some stoner back into me while I was plowing. Said he didn't see me.....he moved out of my way 30 seconds before that and we were the only 2 cars in the lot. Lol. Long story short but they agree they owe for repairs on my truck.
> 
> We all had 24+ hrs yesterday/today. Had my right hand man in a skid yesterday clearing lots and stacking snow for 15+ hrs without a cab or heat. We have quite a few properties that need hauled in the next couple days too.
> 
> Hate these storms. Like flawless said.......always a pita


We've got a skid pushing back piles at our biggest office complex now. He'll be there all night I suspect. Finally wrapped everything else up today. Been in the truck way too long, looking forward to getting reaquainted with my bed tonight.

The city was trucking snow today. Backhoes and dump trucks. Hauling to a big open field between a grocery store and our shop. I've never seen them hauling snow here before.


----------



## cwby_ram

MahonLawnCare;1748940 said:


> Well anyone knows or feels like sharing...I'm all ears


Ohiogreenworks on here mentioned he may have some to sell. Think the post was a few page back in this thread. Might be worth checking with him.

(I think it was him, now that on think about it, I'm not sure)


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the complete run of the nam


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1748941 said:


> So last night before I stopped, I had one small apt. building to do. Got there and started plowing. Someone came out from the unit next to me and asked me how much to plow theirs. 3 passes at the most. Told the guy 30 bucks. He said how about 20. I said 30 is what I said I have been out all night and day and I am tired that 30 is my price. Started plowing again, looked in the rearview mirror and the guy started shoveling it. LOL


Wow over $10. I'm sure he kicked himself in the arse when he was done with that


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1749001 said:


> Wow over $10. I'm sure he kicked himself in the arse when he was done with that


the funny thing is I drove through his lot to get to the one I do. So instead of backing back out through his, I went over the curb and on my way I went. LOL Seriously I will try to get up by there and get a picture of this lot.


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1748700 said:


> Well that WAS the very last thing to replace....until 1 am Wednesday.....remember that new shoot and spinner shaft assembly you put on it? Well it didn't stand up to a pole either.
> 
> All I could do is laugh when I got out to check.


Dam.. Its cursed... Kaffmenburger $650.. Might be able to piece it together cheaper..
Just had it lookin good with the new engine...


----------



## magneto259

pvtben121;1748913 said:


> I made $30 pulled a guy onto broad st in the bottoms. Then I was plowing the Library downtown and a guy walks up to me said he us stuck on Grant and his girlfriend is pregnant and she is in labor. So I go down and Plow him a strip to grant hospital


Thats awesome. I'm sure you have many karma points now. lol


----------



## BruceK

A few years back during a big snow a lady got stuck in an alley where I could see her from the lot I was plowing. eventually I felt sorry for her and plowed a lane from her to the nearest plowed street about a block away. Went back, gave her a push and she was on her way. The next day I got a call from the chief of police thanking me for helping his wife. Wow! Now that is karma.


----------



## magneto259

BruceK;1749172 said:


> A few years back during a big snow a lady got stuck in an alley where I could see her from the lot I was plowing. eventually I felt sorry for her and plowed a lane from her to the nearest plowed street about a block away. Went back, gave her a push and she was on her way. The next day I got a call from the chief of police thanking me for helping his wife. Wow! Now that is karma.


Thats pretty cool. Hopefully that got you a get out of jail free card!


----------



## ohiogreenworks

cwby_ram;1748968 said:


> Ohiogreenworks on here mentioned he may have some to sell. Think the post was a few page back in this thread. Might be worth checking with him.
> 
> (I think it was him, now that on think about it, I'm not sure)


I do have some but I'm not sure how much I want to sell. I'm debating on how bad the shortage is and how much snow we'll get the rest of the year. How many tons you looking to get?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

CELandscapes;1748951 said:


> How
> Much are you trying to buy


A few semi loads depending on the gouge factor


----------



## MahonLawnCare

ohiogreenworks;1749246 said:


> I do have some but I'm not sure how much I want to sell. I'm debating on how bad the shortage is and how much snow we'll get the rest of the year. How many tons you looking to get?


Pm sent, thanks.


----------



## Fannin76

So what's going on with Saturday/Sunday?


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1749402 said:


> So what's going on with Saturday/Sunday?


Looks like around an inch Saturday PM for us


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1749402 said:


> So what's going on with Saturday/Sunday?


Looks like around an inch Saturday PM for us


----------



## allseasons87

Mr mulch is delivering bulk salt for $205 a ton. That's insane. They were at $125 a Ton a week ago


----------



## jk4718

pvtben121;1748913 said:


> I made $30 pulled a guy onto broad st in the bottoms. Then I was plowing the Library downtown and a guy walks up to me said he us stuck on Grant and his girlfriend is pregnant and she is in labor. So I go down and Plow him a strip to grant hospital


Wow. That's a good one! Thumbs Up


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1749402 said:


> So what's going on with Saturday/Sunday?


Two inches for us


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1749453 said:


> Mr mulch is delivering bulk salt for $205 a ton. That's insane. They were at $125 a Ton a week ago


You saved me some typing. I just saw that email. I wonder if the price is going up on the supplier end or is Craig raising it. It took two years for prices to go back down after the last shortage. I wonder if Brickman is sh**ing a brick yet with all of their 2 year contracts. ha!


----------



## muffy189

Fannin76;1749402 said:


> So what's going on with Saturday/Sunday?


They say 2 to 4 for us


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone want to sell me a skid or two of salt?


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1749579 said:


> Anyone want to sell me a skid or two of salt?


Only have a few left or I would. Call Andersons on sawmill


----------



## allseasons87

Picking up my 2009 2500 from the shop. Snapped the shifter cable yesterday morning and was stuck in 1st gear. Driving 15 mph ducks but luckily their shop is about a mile away


----------



## ohiogreenworks

I have 20 ton for sale $175/ton. Must be picked up in Centerville ohio. Message me if interested


----------



## PlowTeam5

Had about 25 hrs plowing. I spent 7 hrs in a bobcat with no glass on it. Was alittle chilly but had to stack the snow piles on one of the bigger lots. Had to do some clean up a few hours yesterday after I finished normal work. I bet kaffenbergers phone is ringing off the hook with broken parts needing replaced. Luckily we didn't have anything break. At this point I can't wait for hot summer days out on the boat on buckeye ocean.


----------



## [email protected]

ohiogreenworks;1749586 said:


> I have 20 ton for sale $175/ton. Must be picked up in Centerville ohio. Message me if interested


hahahaah youre funny.


----------



## Fannin76

ohiogreenworks;1749586 said:


> I have 20 ton for sale $175/ton. Must be picked up in Centerville ohio. Message me if interested


I can't afford $175/ton maybe 75 or 100/ ton lol


----------



## ohiogreenworks

[email protected];1749832 said:


> hahahaah youre funny.


Laugh if ya want but it's salt and it's available. It's about $125 cheaper than and skid of bags which you can't find and it's existent unlike other bulk around here.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Fannin76;1749850 said:


> I can't afford $175/ton maybe 75 or 100/ ton lol


Sadly those days are gone this year I believe.


----------



## k&j Landscaping

any bagged salt in Cleveland available? Kurtz is out indefinitely.


----------



## [email protected]

ohiogreenworks;1749901 said:


> Laugh if ya want but it's salt and it's available. It's about $125 cheaper than and skid of bags which you can't find and it's existent unlike other bulk around here.


Just picked up 2 skids of salt for $500. It's out there you just have to dig for it.


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1749928 said:


> Just picked up 2 skids of salt for $500. It's out there you just have to dig for it.


Glad I payed $78 a ton when I did!


----------



## fortydegnorth

We were paying $69 per ton delivered, now it's pushing $200 from the same place. Salt is out there but you have to dig deeper in the checkbook.


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1749973 said:


> We were paying $69 per ton delivered, now it's pushing $200 from the same place. Salt is out there but you have to dig deeper in the checkbook.


We should be rewarded not punished for making their banks fat


----------



## PlowTeam5

There's a place by me selling pallets of bagged salt for 4.90$ a bag still.


----------



## Flawless440

I saw trucks rolling out of BPS today with skids in their trucks..

Did 9am till Midnight today.. Relocated piles, ran the dingo for hours cleaning dumpster areas... Cold ride...

Need a break..


----------



## Maclawnco

The rule of supply and demand is very real. If you don't understand this, good luck with your business endeavors.


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;1750335 said:


> The rule of supply and demand is very real. If you don't understand this, good luck with your business endeavors.


I understand supply and demand very well....I am a few credit hours shy of my business degree in sales and marketing.I just think its bs


----------



## buckhigh

Maclawnco;1750335 said:


> The rule of supply and demand is very real. If you don't understand this, good luck with your business endeavors.


Supply and demand?? More like gouging...


----------



## [email protected]

buckhigh;1750368 said:


> Supply and demand?? More like gouging...


Supply and demand go hand n hand with price gouging.


----------



## Bossman 92

Jp....what are your thoughts on this weekend?


----------



## davisons4season

get used to supply/ demand...... its here to stay and not only on salt. We do the same thing on call -ins that want plowed. Shovel or pay me 100 bucks for 10 minutes of work.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/snow-020714-salt-institute-shortage.aspx

If there was an actual shortage that may be true.


----------



## allseasons87

MahonLawnCare;1750444 said:


> http://www.snowmagazineonline.com/snow-020714-salt-institute-shortage.aspx
> 
> If there was an actual shortage that may be true.


I knew it!


----------



## jk4718

The same website has another article that clarifies that it's a shortage on the supplier end, not the manufacturer. These same suppliers have sold odot over 800k tons this year and another million plus tons to municipalities it's not surprising that contractors ordering 25 tons will get cut off. This happened three years ago so I curious why there are some people surprised by this. I will say that during those two shortage years my brother in law figured out how to order directly from the manufacturer and made a killing selling to other contractors and some small municipalities.


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1750470 said:


> The same website has another article that clarifies that it's a shortage on the supplier end, not the manufacturer. These same suppliers have sold odot over 800k tons this year and another million plus tons to municipalities it's not surprising that contractors ordering 25 tons will get cut off. This happened three years ago so I curious why there are some people surprised by this. I will say that during those two shortage years my brother in law figured out how to order directly from the manufacturer and made a killing selling to other contractors and some small municipalities.


I remember, that was my first year running bulk.. Tru-point, Bps, nobody could get me a load..
Then a buddy told me about Henderson trucking.. They got me a load when nobody else could..


----------



## 496 BB

Maclawnco;1750335 said:


> The rule of supply and demand is very real. If you don't understand this, good luck with your business endeavors.





davisons4season;1750435 said:


> get used to supply/ demand...... its here to stay and not only on salt. We do the same thing on call -ins that want plowed. Shovel or pay me 100 bucks for 10 minutes of work.


FINALLY! Someone who gets it!

When we get a big snow storm and your busy as can be and someone wants a small lot or drive done do you charge them regular price or jack it up cause you have other stuff to do? Same principle. If you take the first then your shorting yourself. Your in business to make a profit not be Mr Rodgers.


----------



## Young Pup

Been busy helping a friend move today. So I have not looked at any models. 

Anybody do work in Grove city? I have another friend who needs his Mom's driveway taken care of. If so will you pm me or post here. ma

Many thanks. 

JP


----------



## PlowTeam5

Young Pup;1750786 said:


> Been busy helping a friend move today. So I have not looked at any models.
> 
> Anybody do work in Grove city? I have another friend who needs his Mom's driveway taken care of. If so will you pm me or post here. ma
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> JP


Get ahold of anthonyccl on here. He lives in grove city.


----------



## allseasons87

Everything's got a good coating up this way


----------



## muffy189

We have a dusting so far. The local TV is talking a storm for thursday


----------



## Flawless440

1"-2" starting now ending 2 pm

I was hoping to get away with salting these walks


----------



## born2farm

White out conditions here. We are trying to hold off on scraping but we will have to soon


----------



## magneto259

born2farm;1751569 said:


> White out conditions here. We are trying to hold off on scraping but we will have to soon


You guys up north get all the fun!


----------



## racer47

got an inch down south .still coming down good .looks like I will get a full run in , going to let it go till its done and hit it tonight when all is closed .it will be nice not plowing around parked cars ,and no traffic for once,


----------



## Karma1

It's coming down steady in Pickerington (barely south of I70)
I have 2" already, waiting on the call.


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1750897 said:


> Get ahold of anthonyccl on here. He lives in grove city.


I fell asleep and did not wake up until this morning. Guess I needed it. Salted the places that are open today.

I will send him a pm right now. Thank you.


----------



## justgeorge

Hi guys,
Just posted my like new Salt Dogg SHPE2000 for sale over in the classifieds. I'm on the east side of Cincinnati. Pm me if interested.


----------



## OsU1997

We're up to 5" here with winds gusting to 25mph+. So, what do we have one more storm before the warmup next week?


----------



## ihdriver7088

got 2 inches here in Delaware this morning nothing too exciting


----------



## jk4718

The weekend storm completely changed and misses Central Ohio. In fact, the whole 10 day is clear. I need a couple warm days so I can start shifting gears and getting the equipment ready for Spring...yes I said it.


----------



## Flawless440

I measured a 1.5" in lots.. We scraped and salted.. I let big walks go.. One complex need them done again.. Crew going out in morning to do them..
Still clearing spots from big storm as cars move.. 
Still can't get over how much snow we got.. Local guys called 2-4" and we got 10" crazy


----------



## procuts0103

Thursday storm????


----------



## jk4718

procuts0103;1752448 said:


> Thursday storm????


----------



## magneto259

Today was a pleasant surprise. Gotta a full run on everthing! I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1752366 said:


> The weekend storm completely changed and misses Central Ohio. In fact, the whole 10 day is clear. I need a couple warm days so I can start shifting gears and getting the equipment ready for Spring...yes I said it.


Careful, we all know these models are prone to changing. And the warm up that was showing up is slowing going to cold. So the warm up will be short lived.


----------



## jk4718

magneto259;1752462 said:


> Today was a pleasant surprise. Gotta a full run on everthing! I didn't see that coming.


I was pleased with it too. I still have to hit some parking spots tonight and I'll probably push back a few piles just for the fun of it.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1752466 said:


> I was pleased with it too. I still have to hit some parking spots tonight and I'll probably push back a few piles just for the fun of it.


I pushed piles back today while out working. Got to go by two late tonight and I will be done.


----------



## allseasons87

Got a full run on everything too. Anyone have a lead on peladow? Willing to travel if need be.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1752463 said:


> Careful, we all know these models are prone to changing. And the warm up that was showing up is slowing going to cold. So the warm up will be short lived.


Last time the models had us getting nothing in the 14 day we ended up with two good back to back events. If they are only right 75% of the time when there is big snow in the forecast then the same logic should apply when there is none. Thumbs Up Nonetheless, I still have a trailer loaded up with tools from our last project in December that needs unloaded and I have a loooong list of work to do. These snow checks are nice, but a few days in the 40's sounds nice too.


----------



## magneto259

jk4718;1752466 said:


> I was pleased with it too. I still have to hit some parking spots tonight and I'll probably push back a few piles just for the fun of it.


Me too but ill hit them early in the morning. Its bedtime!


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1752497 said:


> Last time the models had us getting nothing in the 14 day we ended up with two good back to back events. If they are only right 75% of the time when there is big snow in the forecast then the same logic should apply when there is none. Thumbs Up Nonetheless, I still have a trailer loaded up with tools from our last project in December that needs unloaded and I have a loooong list of work to do. These snow checks are nice, but a few days in the 40's sounds nice too.


I hear ya, I agree.

I have an apartment building full of leaves that needs to be done. He called me mid January and said it slipped him mind. Slipped his mind? Hello, that is I could see was the leaves. LOL


----------



## PlowTeam5

I'd like to get one more push in before the season is done. But if it's done I'm fine with that. Got tons of concrete work that needing to get started.


----------



## Flawless440

39 days to spring.. Sure will be pushin plenty


----------



## Young Pup

Let's see if this trends back to the west. I say it comes back some. How far I am not quite sure yet. LOL


----------



## [email protected]

PlowTeam5;1752527 said:


> I'd like to get one more push in before the season is done. But if it's done I'm fine with that. Got tons of concrete work that needing to get started.


One more? I think we're in for another 5 atleast


----------



## born2farm

What a day. Rolled trucks at 330am to salt what looked like an easy day......until someone decided we needed 5in of fresh snow. We were also informed that out r "guaranteed" salt supply is cut off....leaving us with a whopping 10 ton to spare. We are going to build a liquid rig and try out some LCC this week.


----------



## Young Pup

The gfs is further east then the nam with the storm above.bedtime. then get up to go check those two.


----------



## BruceK

YP have you been looking at the 50 degree warmup around the 19th with rain that weekend?


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1752908 said:


> YP have you been looking at the 50 degree warmup around the 19th with rain that weekend?


That sounds like it'll flood with all these snow piles we have.


----------



## BruceK

Warm first for a few days then rain. Maybe enough melting can happen before the rain.


----------



## BruceK

Then the long range follows that with another snow.


----------



## BruceK

Of course there are still a lot of ifs.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1752908 said:


> YP have you been looking at the 50 degree warmup around the 19th with rain that weekend?


Yep, I saw that on last nights run. If we warm I won't complain, maybe I can clean out my "home away from home". It really needs a bath.  Not to mention a oil change too.


----------



## Young Pup

The storm on the nam for later this week is still south and goes off the Carolina coast. then up the coast in a nor easter storm.


----------



## Flawless440

Dam.. its a cold one..
Guys out doing walks..

I'm going to try to make since of these route sheets and get some billing done


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1753026 said:


> The storm on the nam for later this week is still south and goes off the Carolina coast. then up the coast in a nor easter storm.


4-8" in Charlotte NC down to a winter mix in Atlanta. My fiances company is based in Charlotte and her coworkers down there are saying that the never get plowable snow. Who's up for a road trip? payup


----------



## Fannin76

jk4718;1753059 said:


> 4-8" in Charlotte NC down to a winter mix in Atlanta. My fiances company is based in Charlotte and her coworkers down there are saying that the never get plowable snow. Who's up for a road trip? payup


Me.....we could charge whatever we wanted.


----------



## jk4718

Fannin76;1753088 said:


> Me.....we could charge whatever we wanted.


"But sir, $200 an hour is our standard rate. If you want to save some money I hear Lowe's has snow shovels for $20." :laughing:


----------



## Karma1

jk4718;1753106 said:


> "But sir, $200 an hour is our standard rate. If you want to save some money I hear Lowe's has snow shovels for $20." :laughing:


We can be low life storm chasers, count me in !


----------



## Botchy5967

I'm in - would be a fun 8 hour plow truck convoy Thumbs Up


----------



## allseasons87

There's been enough $ made this year. Landscape contract payments start rolling in first of march! We never took our honeymoon from our wedding this past April so I think that's on the schedule for this year.


----------



## CELandscapes

Botchy5967;1753210 said:


> I'm in - would be a fun 8 hour plow truck convoy Thumbs Up


Count me in


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1753059 said:


> 4-8" in Charlotte NC down to a winter mix in Atlanta. My fiances company is based in Charlotte and her coworkers down there are saying that the never get plowable snow. Who's up for a road trip? payup


I'm in. Lets go. 

The gfs is east too. I don't think as far as the nam. Did not look at it that close yet.


----------



## allseasons87

On second thought, let's go!


----------



## BruceK

jk4718;1753106 said:


> "But sir, $200 an hour is our standard rate. If you want to save some money I hear Lowe's has snow shovels for $20." :laughing:


That wouldn't be enough of a raise for me. Try $300 an hour and I'll consider it. Don't forget it'll cost $300 in fuel alone to get there and back.


----------



## muffy189

Botchy5967;1753210 said:


> I'm in - would be a fun 8 hour plow truck convoy Thumbs Up


I'm in I've always said I would go down south and make some bank


----------



## Flawless440

Man if i'm going south its to find warm weather.... Can't wait for a vacation


----------



## Flawless440

Check out the new Logo... I love it


----------



## Lake Effect OH

Wow shocked to see a sign today that said bulk salt 80 ton picked up! I would be stocking 
Up if I used bulk! Glad to see a break In the snow even if it is only a couple days!


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1753578 said:


> Man if i'm going south its to find warm weather.... Can't wait for a vacation


Same here! If I head south it's not going to be for snow. Plus you would need more salt than you could ever haul and all the snow/ice will all be gone in a day or 2. I was just talking to the kids about spending more time this year near the water for more than a day at a time. Can't wait for nice weather


----------



## Flawless440

Local Jokers just said 1"-3" Saturaday morning... That means 8"..


----------



## fortydegnorth

Lake Effect OH;1753591 said:


> Wow shocked to see a sign today that said bulk salt 80 ton picked up! I would be stocking
> Up if I used bulk! Glad to see a break In the snow even if it is only a couple days!


I'd like about 25 tons of that to assure us to the end of the season. Wish it was closer.


----------



## procuts0103

Where is it 80 a ton??? I'll go get 10 ton at a time.....


----------



## born2farm

Well first night of snow relocation done. I forgot how peaceful it is running around in the bobcat


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1754264 said:


> Well first night of snow relocation done. I forgot how peaceful it is running around in the bobcat


Ha, I just got my first experience of doing that tonight. What a process and wow, very insightful that is for sure. Well, time for some sleep. I was fine while there on the lot, but when I started driving back home I got sleepy.


----------



## Lake Effect OH

Its a place in wickliffe on euclid ave I think its called B and W yhe guys na e is cj!


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1754273 said:


> Ha, I just got my first experience of doing that tonight. What a process and wow, very insightful that is for sure. Well, time for some sleep. I was fine while there on the lot, but when I started driving back home I got sleepy.


Heater im the bobcat works great. .
Had a guy runnin ours for 14 hours straight moving piles. .


----------



## jk4718

I was called up earlier this week with someone needing my dump to move pile....BORING. I should have taken my sons 3DS with me or rented a movie on my tablet. lol


----------



## BruceK

NWS added 1-3" for Dayton on Friday. Guess I'm not going to Charlotte.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1754289 said:


> Heater im the bobcat works great. .
> Had a guy runnin ours for 14 hours straight moving piles. .





jk4718;1754310 said:


> I was called up earlier this week with someone needing my dump to move pile....BORING. I should have taken my sons 3DS with me or rented a movie on my tablet. lol


I was driving a friends dump while he was in one of many skids loading the trucks.

Sure has heck did not sleep as long as I wanted.


----------



## jk4718




----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1754502 said:


> I was driving a friends dump while he was in one of many skids loading the trucks.
> 
> Sure has heck did not sleep as long as I wanted.


Were r you guys dumping the snow?

I saw yard master one year attach heaters to the front of their trucks and they were melting piles..

We moved are large piles to open turf areas on the property.. Place is huge and a tight push.. Piles were blocking drive lanes. I'm worried we will be mowing around these snow mountains.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I know this isn't the right area to post this but want to throw it out since us Ohio guys are pretty active here. I have 4 pallets of Morton rock salt for sale, 50lb bags, 49 bags to a pallet. 285.00 per pallet. I have ways to load, 20 minutes west of Dayton Ohio. I have been in touch with some of my clients about moving piles of snow to different locations and some moving them off site. Hopefully this winter weather pattern sticks around and visits next year too!


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1754924 said:


> Were r you guys dumping the snow?
> 
> I saw yard master one year attach heaters to the front of their trucks and they were melting piles..
> 
> We moved are large piles to open turf areas on the property.. Place is huge and a tight push.. Piles were blocking drive lanes. I'm worried we will be mowing around these snow mountains.


They are doing the same as you. On site, but to turf areas.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Lake Effect OH;1754288 said:


> Its a place in wickliffe on euclid ave I think its called B and W yhe guys na e is cj!


You have a name? Couldn't find anything on Google thx


----------



## underESTIMATED

MahonLawnCare;1755108 said:


> You have a name? Couldn't find anything on Google thx


BW commercial services.

He hasnt returned my calls all day.

So goodluck.


----------



## Bossman 92

Just got in from 13 hours of hauling snow. Had one guy in the skid the entire time without heat or glass and 2 guys in 1 ton dumps. Not sure how many yards/tons we moved but we moved from 4 different sites and never had a haul more than 3/4 mile. At one place we ran 2 trucks for almost 3 hours with a cycle time of less than 7 minutes per truck. 

It will be June before this crap is gone.


----------



## underESTIMATED

They already posted an air quality advisory for tomorrow. 

I thought that was for summer months?


----------



## jk4718

underESTIMATED;1755358 said:


> They already posted an air quality advisory for tomorrow.
> 
> I thought that was for summer months?


Eric Elwell
Did you notice the reddish and/or orangish sky tonight at sunset? around central Ohio? While it was very pretty, the color is likely due to some air quality issues from soot/smog in the air. With the very cold, arctic high pressure system overhead, this has allowed for very little wind throughout the atmosphere. An inversion layer has also set up in many places allowing for any soot from heating sources to get "stuck" in the air with out being cleaned by the winds. Because of this, an Air Quality Alert has been issued for central Ohio through Thursday.


----------



## Fannin76

Hey the motor on my Meyer mini spreader burnt up....does anyone have a spare for sale? Motor only


----------



## jk4718




----------



## magneto259

jk4718;1755614 said:


>


With those temps coming I better get the boat ready cause it will be a mess.


----------



## procuts0103

I hate warm ups..... its February not April


----------



## Flawless440

Thats scary, still have salt i want to use up.... On the other hand i can finally get back on this tree project that should have been done a month ago..


----------



## ericenterprises

I have an extra skid of magnesium chloride if any one is in need just looking to get what I paid for it 15$ per bag


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Anyone around south Dayton that needs a little bulk for this weekend let me know, I have some to sell.


----------



## Maclawnco

Feb closing isn't the end of winter. Don't give up guys. Certainly not going to start selling salt inventory either. At the least it will keep til next year. Still thinking we will get some good money out of this winter still.


----------



## allseasons87

Maclawnco;1755962 said:


> Feb closing isn't the end of winter. Don't give up guys. Certainly not going to start selling salt inventory either. At the least it will keep til next year. Still thinking we will get some good money out of this winter still.


Yeah I would say so


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Maclawnco;1755962 said:


> Feb closing isn't the end of winter. Don't give up guys. Certainly not going to start selling salt inventory either. At the least it will keep til next year. Still thinking we will get some good money out of this winter still.


I agree just have some extra I got in and figured it might help someone out this weekend


----------



## Flawless440

Do you guys think they will open the salt pile back up?

Last time it opened back up towards the end of February..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1756088 said:


> Do you guys think they will open the salt pile back up?
> 
> Last time it opened back up towards the end of February..


If they do and it's back down in price I'm going to load up and store it for next year


----------



## allseasons87

I may look into getting some Clearlane as well for cold days


----------



## jk4718

I may strangle my fiance. 
Me: Yep, the models show nothing for the next two weeks.
Her: I can't stand the carpet on the steps. I wish it was wood.
Me: I guess that would be fine.
Her: I wonder if the wood underneath can be stained.
Me: If not you're looking at a 6-$700 project. 
I then leave for a few minutes and come back to see her ripping up the carpet. There goes the idea of having a little time off before the next snow or Spring :crying:


----------



## Flawless440

Wood steps can be slippery....

Be easier put new carpet on it..


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1756192 said:


> Wood steps can be slippery....
> 
> Be easier put new carpet on it..


This.

I busted my ass on my parents before they carpeted it.


----------



## Botchy5967

Anyone have a model run for Friday? Or nothing to get excited about...


----------



## 496 BB

Winter is over. At least snow is


----------



## cotter

And Alqueda is decimated...

We skipped over our January thaw this year. I would not count it out just yet.


----------



## PlowTeam5

496 BB;1756218 said:


> Winter is over. At least snow is


Agreed. Getting all my equipment/trailers all serviced up to start concrete.


----------



## allseasons87

PlowTeam5;1756237 said:


> Agreed. Getting all my equipment/trailers all serviced up to start concrete.


Any rough price on 400sq ft inside our shop? We can tear out and base, just need someone to pour/finish. PM me if you need details.


----------



## muffy189

We did skip the January thaw and getting it in February which means winter is going into april


----------



## davisons4season

I'm going to landscape next week in the mud and slop. I have a paver patio that needs finished....


----------



## fortydegnorth

Calling for 1"-3" Friday into Saturday. Not sure I believe it yet. We are going to Vegas next Saturday so the warm up will probably stop and a blizzard will form about the time we land.


----------



## PlowTeam5

allseasons87;1756288 said:


> Any rough price on 400sq ft inside our shop? We can tear out and base, just need someone to pour/finish. PM me if you need details.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## Flawless440

Locals just said light snow tomorrow morning


----------



## muffy189

They're saying 1 to 3 here which is what they said the other day and we got 6


----------



## Karma1

jk4718;1756175 said:


> I may strangle my fiance.
> Me: Yep, the models show nothing for the next two weeks.
> Her: I can't stand the carpet on the steps. I wish it was wood.
> Me: I guess that would be fine.
> Her: I wonder if the wood underneath can be stained.
> Me: If not you're looking at a 6-$700 project.
> I then leave for a few minutes and come back to see her ripping up the carpet. There goes the idea of having a little time off before the next snow or Spring :crying:


Capital City Millwork sells caps to make carpet grade stairs look stain grade, probably not cheap but better than staining knotty pine. 614-939-0670


----------



## magneto259

muffy189;1757109 said:


> They're saying 1 to 3 here which is what they said the other day and we got 6


Good I could use some more money!


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I models I have looked at look to be more dayton and south and a trace amount for northern ohio. With this late thaw we will have a big march storm. Hopefully.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam at 7pm Friday.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the gfs same time.


----------



## Young Pup

So as you can tell, winter is now over and time to move on. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

The gfs 7am Sunday.


----------



## Young Pup

the nam 7am Sunday.


----------



## BruceK

Cincy and south 1-2" Friday. Up to 1" north of Cincy.


----------



## Young Pup

the long range does show a warm up, but is going to be brief. Snow chances in there as well. Just washed up the plow truck. Now to go get a skid of salt on it.


----------



## Young Pup

This is from Josh ( Ohio Valley) on fb. But this post is from what he Put on Skyeye. 

I believe we achieve the warm up to that 60 degree mark, but it sets the stage for the winter comeback. I bet many will write off winter because it is warm, but like I said a handful of days ago, I like this storm to be stronger than what the US models were showing. This ensures great return flow and a “Spring Tease”, but in tandem, the bigger the warm surge, the bigger the cold plunge will be able to reassert itself. I know the GFS being 9-10 days out will change to a degree, it almost appears that the strong storm system will bring moderate to heavy rain and perhaps a few thunderstorms, but that low almost makes a bee-line track to the PV region and will evolve into another PV and get the pattern to return to winter as we close February and head into March.

Josh


----------



## justgeorge

Good news, bad news, looks like we'll get a push down here in Cinci tomorrow; but just checked my cutting edge and it's about gone. Kaffenberger is out but found one down in northern KY. Guess what I'll be doing in the morning.....


----------



## Young Pup

I am going to say 1 to 2 here with 2 being south of Columbus. Track will be key on this. 

As Justgeorge said, cincy looks to be in a sweet spot on this.


----------



## jk4718

My primary accounts are grocery stores. This is why I say they are the hardest things to push and the most dangerous. It's also why I pay so much for good drivers:

Story: A 36-year-old pregnant woman was struck and killed by a snowplow in Brooklyn during Thursday's storm, but doctors were able to save her baby, police said.

Min Lin and her husband were loading groceries into their car in the parking lot of a Sunset Park supermarket when she was hit by a plow backing up, police said.

Lin died at the hospital, but doctors performed a cesarean section and were able to deliver her baby boy, police said.

The plow was not privately owned and was being driven by a 42-year-old man.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Today was a beautiful day. Got the bobcat and backhoe all serviced and ready for this year. Shoveled off the 12" of snow off all the trailers. Took the backhoe down the road to my neighbors house and pushed all the piles of snow off to the back yard for the melt next week. She actually wrote me a 500$ check for 4 plows on her driveway which takes me 20 mins to plow. Tried telling her I cant accept it and she kept saying "The check is already written". I'm gonna deduct it off her bill I give her when I do some concrete work for her in march. Hoping we see maybe 1 more push after the warm up but if not I am ready to roll normal work.


----------



## Young Pup

here is 10pm Friday night. So it looks like we might see a little more.


----------



## [email protected]

PlowTeam5;1757478 said:


> Today was a beautiful day. Got the bobcat and backhoe all serviced and ready for this year. Shoveled off the 12" of snow off all the trailers. Took the backhoe down the road to my neighbors house and pushed all the piles of snow off to the back yard for the melt next week. She actually wrote me a 500$ check for 4 plows on her driveway which takes me 20 mins to plow. Tried telling her I cant accept it and she kept saying "The check is already written". I'm gonna deduct it off her bill I give her when I do some concrete work for her in march. Hoping we see maybe 1 more push after the warm up but if not I am ready to roll normal work.


*It gon snow.....a lot!!!!*


----------



## Karma1

jk4718;1757401 said:


> My primary accounts are grocery stores. This is why I say they are the hardest things to push and the most dangerous. It's also why I pay so much for good drivers:
> 
> Story: A 36-year-old pregnant woman was struck and killed by a snowplow in Brooklyn during Thursday's storm, but doctors were able to save her baby, police said.
> 
> Min Lin and her husband were loading groceries into their car in the parking lot of a Sunset Park supermarket when she was hit by a plow backing up, police said.
> 
> Lin died at the hospital, but doctors performed a cesarean section and were able to deliver her baby boy, police said.
> 
> The plow was not privately owned and was being driven by a 42-year-old man.


That's scary, I plow two Kroger lots, people walk right out in front of me all the time, my head is on a swivel, trying to do drive lanes during the day is the worst.


----------



## BruceK

The current radar suggests this afternoon's snow may trend a little more north than expected.


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1757398 said:


> I am going to say 1 to 2 here with 2 being south of Columbus. Track will be key on this.
> 
> As Justgeorge said, cincy looks to be in a sweet spot on this.


It's about time we get more than you guys!


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1758147 said:


> It's about time we get more than you guys!


You guys are going to get nailed that is for sure. Storm warnings out for you. I am upping my prediction to 1 to 3 here. Salt run time. See you all later.


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1757888 said:


> *It gon snow.....a lot!!!!*


Go to China Chads and talk him into giving me the 88 turbo you jerk!!!!!!!!


----------



## fortydegnorth

Been snowing hard a couple hours now. Just started to stick though. Maybe 1/4" dusting on the ground. It's a very steady snow. I could see a couple inches easily if this keeps up long.


----------



## BruceK

New tv forecast for Dayton is 3-5" ending around 8pm


----------



## wnwniner

Sounds like the salt shortage is growing...
http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2014/02/14/ohio-department-transportation-salt-down.html


----------



## procuts0103

Well when the state throws it down like gravel on a road it goes quick.... their own fault. Its ridiculous on how much salt there is up here on the road. Thanks to the state we are going to pay thru the nose next year. Wtf


----------



## magneto259

Well I guess I'll switch back to brine. Hell I may have to now if I can't get anymore salt this season.


----------



## BruceK

I wonder why they don't use sea water in coastal areas.


----------



## Flawless440

2"+ on east side....
Loading trucks with salt now..


----------



## allseasons87

Did a pre treat earlier today and just finished up a post salt. Lots are wet


----------



## procuts0103

How long is the warm up going to last? Loving this snowy season...


----------



## justgeorge

well that sucked. Check engine light came on at 330 in the morning with reduced engine power message. Barely able to limp home; now its in the shop hopefully its the throttle position sensor and covered under extended warranty.


----------



## OhioPlower

What kind of truck do you have?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1758636 said:


> Well when the state throws it down like gravel on a road it goes quick.... their own fault. Its ridiculous on how much salt there is up here on the road. Thanks to the state we are going to pay thru the nose next year. Wtf


No kidding...I passed an ODOT truck on 71 south between Brunswick and Medina last Saturday about 10PM with no spreader, tailgateing it like you would with gravel....


----------



## justgeorge

OhioPlower;1759485 said:


> What kind of truck do you have?


2007 2500hd. Dealer just called, said it needs a throttle body and gasket; no service bulletins and it will be $750.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

procuts0103;1758636 said:


> Well when the state throws it down like gravel on a road it goes quick.... their own fault. Its ridiculous on how much salt there is up here on the road. Thanks to the state we are going to pay thru the nose next year. Wtf


Yep. They sit at stop lights with the spinner just throwing salt. Then they go out and salt when it's not even sticking to anything. Typical government waste.


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1759273 said:


> How long is the warm up going to last? Loving this snowy season...


the highly touted warm up that has been advertised?? Well it only looks like a few days right now. Models are coming in very slow today. Personally, I think it will be a bad run this time. We shall see.

Tonight we have snow coming in 1 to2

Monday into Tuesday needs to be watched as we could get hit with something bigger. Then a warm up.


----------



## allseasons87

justgeorge;1759520 said:


> 2007 2500hd. Dealer just called, said it needs a throttle body and gasket; no service bulletins and it will be $750.


Our tps went bad on my 09. Eratic idle. The dealer replaced it. I guess it was a known problem


----------



## justgeorge

allseasons87;1759669 said:


> Our tps went bad on my 09. Eratic idle. The dealer replaced it. I guess it was a known problem


Just picked it up. Sheet said "internal circuit failure in throttle body". I asked for the old part, looks like the electronic part of it is just held on with clips, don't know why they replace the whole throttle body. Probably to add on the $50 gasket.


----------



## BruceK

Man that was a long nite. In addition to my priority retails both funeral homes had services this morning and two of my churches wanted to have choir practice today. I am whooped. And did I say i hate trailer parks? We ended up with 4-5" ending about 11 last night.


----------



## procuts0103

Hope winter continues.... stocked up on bulk! Sitting pretty for the moment. I'm thinking another 3-4 good weeks left???


----------



## magneto259

Hell im almost out of salt. Suppliers said they are probably done for the season.


----------



## Flawless440

justgeorge;1759520 said:


> 2007 2500hd. Dealer just called, said it needs a throttle body and gasket; no service bulletins and it will be $750.


Gas 6.0?

I have same truck, go's to the dealer 2-4 times a year with dumb electrical problems.. always going into limb mode


----------



## ram4x443015

I got 82 bags of salt at Lowe's today thats all they had had to chase away 3 people from it when wateing for the fork lift


----------



## PlowTeam5

justgeorge;1759907 said:


> Just picked it up. Sheet said "internal circuit failure in throttle body". I asked for the old part, looks like the electronic part of it is just held on with clips, don't know why they replace the whole throttle body. Probably to add on the $50 gasket.


Are the newer trucks drive by wire? Was it the TPS?


----------



## [email protected]

PlowTeam5;1760356 said:


> Are the newer trucks drive by wire? Was it the TPS?


Yes they're drive by wire


----------



## [email protected]

So what's this storm for Monday night into Tuesday looking like JP?


----------



## Karma1

We got nailed pretty good In Pickerington, about 3". The plow boss called about 3:00 am to ask what was going on. His crew in Groveport told him they had 3" on the ground and he didn't believe them, so he called me to confirm. After I got done with my lot in Picktown I went to my lot in Reynoldsberg, only 1 1/2" there. That I70 thing is weird.


----------



## born2farm

SkyhawkSteve;1648641 said:


> Anyone know or willing to share who has the Dollar General Stores in Southwest Ohio, we have had several built and just opening in the area, and would like to see if there is any work to add.
> 
> Thanks and have a great season
> 
> :yow!:ussmileyflag


Innovations in management has the dollar generals


----------



## justgeorge

PlowTeam5;1760356 said:


> Are the newer trucks drive by wire? Was it the TPS?


I wish it had been the TPS - apparently that would have been covered by a service bulletin. Their description was "internal circuit failure in throttle body". $350 for the throttle body, $50 for the gasket, $305 in labor, $50 in tax. Looking on the internet I could have got the parts for way less but when you gotta get it fixed now there's not much choice. Kinda like our customers that have to be plowed now they're going to pay whatever we charge.


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1760651 said:


> Innovations in management has the dollar generals


Workin for pennies, they send that bid packet every year


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1760406 said:


> So what's this storm for Monday night into Tuesday looking like JP?


Ok here are some maps from today' runs then I will post snow maps from today's 12z run. This is the nam


----------



## Young Pup

This is the gfs


----------



## Young Pup

The gfs snowfall map


----------



## Young Pup

The nam snow map


----------



## Bossman 92

Which of the two do you believe? If either? So much for the warm up I guess.


----------



## jk4718

The gfs map was snow depth, not snow fall. Looks like 70 is the dividing line for this one. The last storm was south and this one is North. Since they have Columbus at 1-3" that means we are getting 3-4".


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1761015 said:


> The gfs map was snow depth, not snow fall. Looks like 70 is the dividing line for this one. The last storm was south and this one is North. Since they have Columbus at 1-3" that means we are getting 3-4".


SOB my fault. Was in a hurry trying to get that up. Sorry.


----------



## [email protected]

Will some of that 1-2" for Cbus be rain?


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1761015 said:


> The gfs map was snow depth, not snow fall. Looks like 70 is the dividing line for this one. The last storm was south and this one is North. Since they have Columbus at 1-3" that means we are getting 3-4".


Lol that makes sense!!! I thought that was snowfall  I can deal with 2-4 just don't want 6-10. Lol


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1761085 said:


> Lol that makes sense!!! I thought that was snowfall  I can deal with 2-4 just don't want 6-10. Lol


I know the feeling. Give me a 6-10 after the warm up next right. Right now I am kind of sick of snow!...love the money, but yes I am sick of it.


----------



## PlowTeam5

jk4718;1761015 said:


> The gfs map was snow depth, not snow fall. Looks like 70 is the dividing line for this one. The last storm was south and this one is North. Since they have Columbus at 1-3" that means we are getting 3-4".


Hope we get the 3-4. Loving the idea of another push before the warm up.


----------



## snowyangel

Loving the white gold that keeps falling. Not sure how you can get sick of it, unless your not charging enough. I have subs I can use but I want it all because it's good $$$$. Maybe I will change my mind someday but I have yet to wish for no snow or small accumulations. Maybe I like to work to much.....


----------



## jk4718

Midnight models: Looks like Columbus is sitting this one out. Time for a wait for this warm streak and see if winter comes back afterwards.


----------



## [email protected]

Anotha one bites the dust.


----------



## jk4718

snowyangel;1761749 said:


> Loving the white gold that keeps falling. Not sure how you can get sick of it, unless your not charging enough. I have subs I can use but I want it all because it's good $$$$. Maybe I will change my mind someday but I have yet to wish for no snow or small accumulations. Maybe I like to work to much.....


I make three times as much per hour, but I make a heck of a lot more with patios. I do want two more snows though, but I'm ready for the warm up. If the snow stopped now I would still be busy for the next month just getting ready for patio season to start. Hell, it may take that long for me to spend all of this snow money Thumbs Up


----------



## jk4718

[email protected];1761797 said:


> Anotha one bites the dust.


Turn that frown upside down...free car washes tomorrow!


----------



## [email protected]

jk4718;1761821 said:


> Turn that frown upside down...free car washes tomorrow!


Oh you know it. I'll be washing both trucks tomorrow anyways to get all the crap off underneath them 

10tv local guys put the rain snow line up north of Columbus near Delaware. Let us know what the noon model says for us tomorrow.


----------



## muffy189

Just watched the news and one local channel is calling for 3 to 6 and the other 2 to 4 so who knows. Lol. Also Kyrie won MVP of the NBA all star game which is awesome...


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the morning nam run.


----------



## Bossman 92

Well I just looked at a couple snow maps from overnight and this morning and from what I can tell it looks like the snow is going to stay north of what they were saying. Up around the turnpike.....Jp does that sound like what you see?


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1762150 said:


> Here is the morning nam run.


Lol we posted at the same time. You thinking its gonna stay north?


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1762155 said:


> Lol we posted at the same time. You thinking its gonna stay north?


Yep, I think the writing is on the wall on this. Probably have icy patches in the morning. But we will warm up so not even sure if salting will be needed. Going to keep an eye on radar. Right now it looks as if the frozen mix is along 70, The models are no use. This is really a nowcast time.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1762174 said:


> Yep, I think the writing is on the wall on this. Probably have icy patches in the morning. But we will warm up so not even sure if salting will be needed. Going to keep an eye on radar. Right now it looks as if the frozen mix is along 70, The models are no use. This is really a nowcast time.
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


I think you are correct. It seems the models have been pulling this thing north over the last 24 hours


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1762180 said:


> I think you are correct. It seems the models have been pulling this thing north over the last 24 hours


Yep, that warmer air is pushing up as well. So that helps with the push north. I wonder if this year we will see a March of 2008 repeat of 20 inch snowfall???


----------



## Bossman 92

God I hope not!! That was a pain. If we do get something like that hopefully it falls on a Saturday while some of my places are closed. If not I will be renting several loaders and leaving them on our larger properties.


----------



## Young Pup

Gfs snow map.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1762231 said:


> God I hope not!! That was a pain. If we do get something like that hopefully it falls on a Saturday while some of my places are closed. If not I will be renting several loaders and leaving them on our larger properties.


I hear ya. Was just throwing it out there. LOL It would be nice to finish the year off with something like that though.


----------



## dlcequip

670 salt yard is open


----------



## Flawless440

dlcequip;1762388 said:


> 670 salt yard is open


Whats the prices?


----------



## Flawless440

I just called...
They said $110 plus delivery a ton, only selling to select people.. Depends who you are, how much you have ordered from them and if your local...


----------



## Young Pup

what a bunch of buffons down in Wilmington, Ohio. It is about to start and they decided to issue this now.
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
506 PM EST MON FEB 17 2014

...WINTRY PRECIPITATION THIS EVENING INTO THE OVERNIGHT...

.LOW PRESSURE WILL TRAVEL FROM INDIANA TO THE SOUTHERN GREAT LAKES
TONIGHT. COLD TEMPERATURES WILL ALLOW FOR A WINTRY MIX OF
SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN. THE PRECIPITATION IS OVERSPREADING
THE AREA THIS EVENING...THEN WILL END FROM WEST TO EAST LATER TONIGHT.

INZ058-059-OHZ053>056-060>065-180615-
/O.EXA.KILN.WW.Y.0010.000000T0000Z-140218T0900Z/
FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-CLARK-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PREBLE-
MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...SPRINGFIELD...
LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...EATON...DAYTON...XENIA...
WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER
506 PM EST MON FEB 17 2014

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST TUESDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN...WHICH IS IN
EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST TUESDAY.

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW...SLEET AND FREEZING RAIN.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF UP TO 1 INCH...ALONG WITH A
UP TO A TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE.

* TIMING...FREEZING RAIN WILL MIX IN WITH RAIN THROUGH THE
EVENING. SNOW IS EXPECTED TO OCCUR LATER TONIGHT...BEFORE
TAPERING OFF EARLY TUESDAY MORNING.

* IMPACTS...TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES ARE EXPECTED DUE TO REDUCED
VISIBILITIES AND SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ALONG WITH SOME ICING.

* WINDS...SOUTH 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 35 MPH.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

REMEMBER...A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW...
SLEET...OR FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE
PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE
CAUTION WHILE DRIVING. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR
FAVORITE SOURCE OF INFORMATION FOR THE LATEST UPDATES. ADDITIONAL
DETAILS CAN ALSO BE FOUND AT WWW.WEATHER.GOV/ILN AS WELL AS ON
OUR FACEBOOK AND TWITTER PAGES.

&&

$$


----------



## BruceK

I'm soaked. Was out splitting wood and tried to get done but got a bath instead. My coveralls are in the dryer. Started out with sleet, boy that stuff stings the ears when you're trying to work.

Slush on the walk. Not planning to salt unless I get called.


----------



## allseasons87

Freezing rain here. They've got Delaware at 2-4" by tomorrow morning


----------



## procuts0103

Nothing here, but MClymond trucks hauling nice blue salt out of the dock.... What a shame!


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Drive is like a skating rink, have to have my sites done by 6am so we will see what mother nature has in store. Sure glad my 10 gas station/convenience stores are plow only. This ice and idiot drivers at them would be a blast.


----------



## jd$jess

1/2 of sleet mixed with snow for last hour here in east liberty


----------



## Flawless440

Temps still rising?

I'm thinking going to melt by morning..

What do you guys think?


----------



## BruceK

Supposed to drop to 25 here in Dayton by 5am. Then back above freezing by 10am


----------



## NickT

Found this on facebook .... I want one




__ https://www.facebook.com/laureen.pannier/posts/10203153592148551


----------



## allseasons87

We pre hit a few places. Radar looks like it's over. Gonna go check one out soon that's close by


----------



## Maclawnco

Have my guys out plowing commercial accounts to get the slush off before it freezes. Not at 2 inch triggers but have approval to do what's needed.


----------



## Young Pup

I don't think it is going to warm up till early afternoon. I will be salting for sure or scraping some to get this stuff up.


----------



## NickT

Got a inch so far in stark county coming down like crazy


----------



## muffy189

Just started here its coming down like crazy


----------



## Flawless440

Ground temps 34-36... right now


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1762976 said:


> Ground temps 34-36... right now


Yup just checked here in GC are 36*. We'll be going out to salt at about 2am so this stuff can melt off by morning


----------



## Flawless440

I'm going to ride it out, try to save customers money...... Melting like crazy off my roof as we speak


----------



## Maclawnco

Flawless440;1763039 said:


> I'm going to ride it out, try to save customers money......


You in business to save your clients money? Last I checked, my company was hired to create safe conditions in inclement weather.


----------



## magneto259

I scraped the ice off of a few and brining the **** out of them right now.


----------



## born2farm

We're going out at midnight to scrape and salt


----------



## allseasons87

Salt burned it off pretty quick on a 24hr lot i just hit. Slush here at the house froze up once the wind picked up. Gonna do a full salt in a few hours


----------



## allseasons87

Looks like another cell is passing through. Bumped us back up to 1-3


----------



## NickT

Sleet here about 1 hr ago, snow pack is wet and heavy all 2" triggers will get plowed , with only a 1" of snow


----------



## Young Pup

Full salt run done. Need to go by place about 9am and that is a pizza place that opens up at 11am. Time for bed. I just had my dinner and breakfast all in one. 3 bowls of cereal.


----------



## magneto259

Still above freezing now but it is sticking in places because of the wind. No snow.


----------



## BruceK

Temp is up 2 degrees outside of Dayton in last hour. Now at 31°. Just salted a 6:30 opener. Will check my 8:00s in an hour.


----------



## Flawless440

Maclawnco;1763045 said:


> You in business to save your clients money? Last I checked, my company was hired to create safe conditions in inclement weather.


Yes sure am... I stress to my customers that I will save them money over the next contracter every chance I get.. temps never dropped like they said they would.. 40 degaees in a couple hours.


----------



## BruceK

Now it's 29°, heading out.


----------



## [email protected]

It's crazy all of my lots on the west and south side are blacktop and up in Gahanna, there is a quarter inch of ice covering the others. Both my trucks struggled to get up this hill at one of my properties in four-wheel-drive. 

Also just an FYI to everyone.... Do not buy bagged salt from a guy off craigslist who's address is 3030 LAMB Avenue. The salt that he has was bulk SALT that he bagged into individual bags and is selling per skid. It does not spread through a tailgate spreader unless you have a vibrator. I contacted him to let him know this and he said nobody else has ever complained about it and he has sold 50 skids of it. I have to have one of my guys stand on the tailgate and shake the salter so it will spread it.


----------



## Flawless440

[email protected];1763252 said:


> It's crazy all of my lots on the west and south side are blacktop and up in Gahanna, there is a quarter inch of ice covering the others. Both my trucks struggled to get up this hill at one of my properties in four-wheel-drive.
> 
> Also just an FYI to everyone.... Do not buy bagged salt from a guy off craigslist who's address is 3030 LAMB Avenue. The salt that he has was bulk SALT that he bagged into individual bags and is selling per skid. It does not spread through a tailgate spreader unless you have a vibrator. I contacted him to let him know this and he said nobody else has ever complained about it and he has sold 50 skids of it. I have to have one of my guys stand on the tailgate and shake the salter so it will spread it.


I got two for sale $100 each


----------



## cotter

Anybody ever thought about using something like this to augment salt
http://dayton.craigslist.org/zip/4330196866.html
Have not looked at it so I am not sure what it is like or worth messing with but I know we have a few in the area. There is another place in Dayton that advertises free sand from time to time in sling bags but it is wet.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok anybody have any leads on Calcium? I called 6 places and got a big fat no.


----------



## jk4718

cotter;1763351 said:


> Anybody ever thought about using something like this to augment salt
> http://dayton.craigslist.org/zip/4330196866.html
> Have not looked at it so I am not sure what it is like or worth messing with but I know we have a few in the area. There is another place in Dayton that advertises free sand from time to time in sling bags but it is wet.


First off, that's straight silica sand so you wouldn't want to play with that. There are several types available from any quarry or gravel supplier. I would think that concrete sand would work well with the varying sizes and the fact that it's crushed. Masonry would be too fine. You can get concrete sand for less than $10 a ton straight from a quarry.
Sand/salt mixtures can vary a LOT. In some states they use primarily sand and even go with a 10:1. If you're leaning to be salt heavy then 70/30 is a common blend. 
The company that I work for has been mixing sand into their salt for the last month. I personally haven't noticed a difference in the traction and I think it makes the lot look like crap when it's all plowed off (dirtier piles).


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1763286 said:


> I got two for sale $100 each


Skids of salt?


----------



## WALKERS

PUP
I will check with my guy. You will have to come get it.

Second does anyone know where I can get inexpensive western plow lights?


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1763430 said:


> PUP
> I will check with my guy. You will have to come get it.
> 
> Second does anyone know where I can get inexpensive western plow lights?


Thank you sir. That is an easy drive. Plus I have family there that I can pester. LOL


----------



## jk4718

Gfs has another warm at the start of March. It may be time to cash in your chips boys.


----------



## davisons4season

5-7 inches in holmes county on the east side and 2-3 on the west side. Crazy weather !


----------



## WALKERS

Pup 
He is checking with his supplier.
I will let you know.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1763429 said:


> Skids of salt?


Vibrators off two old tailgate spreaders... We use to run bulk though them


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1763810 said:


> Pup
> He is checking with his supplier.
> I will let you know.


Cool. Thank you very much.


----------



## Young Pup

I don't know about the rest of you, but I am looking forward to some sleep this week. Heck I might go to bed before 10 tonight.  Can hardly keep my eyes open at the moment.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1763847 said:


> Vibrators off two old tailgate spreaders... We use to run bulk though them


How's that polyhawk working out


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1763878 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I am looking forward to some sleep this week. Heck I might go to bed before 10 tonight.  Can hardly keep my eyes open at the moment.


Thinking the same thing. Have a tax appt. Tonight at 9:30 though. Always something going on!


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1763847 said:


> Vibrators off two old tailgate spreaders... We use to run bulk though them


Thanks man, but we're switching to bulk next year


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1763889 said:


> How's that polyhawk working out


We like it... No problems at all... Well built.. Heavy duty..

We love the Boss VBX in the chevy 8.5 ft bed.. theres like 2 ft of bed space in front of the spreader.. Great for bags salt, walkway spreader etc. etc. Crazy room..
The polyhawk seems like it will outlast the other 3 spreaders, only time will tell..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1764162 said:


> We like it... No problems at all... Well built.. Heavy duty..
> 
> We love the Boss VBX in the chevy 8.5 ft bed.. theres like 2 ft of bed space in front of the spreader.. Great for bags salt, walkway spreader etc. etc. Crazy room..
> The polyhawk seems like it will outlast the other 3 spreaders, only time will tell..


Cool. Glad it's working out. I'm going to be getting another one before next season for our dump if I havn't added another pickup by then.


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1764158 said:


> Thanks man, but we're switching to bulk next year


I'm switching to 8.8's next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flawless440

Saw temps back to 4 degrees by Tuesday. 

Cheap bulk spreader for sale $995.. need it gone


----------



## procuts0103

Finally ready to sell my salt Dogg 2.0 electric spreader. It's new. Bought DEC last year. 3000 takes it


----------



## fortydegnorth

procuts0103;1765269 said:


> Finally ready to sell my salt Dogg 2.0 electric spreader. It's new. Bought DEC last year. 3000 takes it


What do you plan to switch to?


----------



## muffy189

Flawless440;1765186 said:


> Saw temps back to 4 degrees by Tuesday.
> 
> Cheap bulk spreader for sale $995.. need it gone


What is it again


----------



## procuts0103

Fisher poly caster.... have 2 of them now. Far superior to the salt Dogg.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1765269 said:


> Finally ready to sell my salt Dogg 2.0 electric spreader. It's new. Bought DEC last year. 3000 takes it


Not to be an ass...but they're 3200 new...

I wish it were the 1500 model...I'd be interested.


----------



## Flawless440

muffy189;1765517 said:


> What is it again


8 ft. Steel.. drag chains.. brand new engine this winter..


----------



## procuts0103

3200 where? Mine has the tarp kit and tie down straps... make offer????


----------



## muffy189

Flawless440;1766025 said:


> 8 ft. Steel.. drag chains.. brand new engine this winter..


Did you have it on Craigslist


----------



## dlcequip

Selling my big salt truck / dump truck buying a newer unit

http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/4342116938.html


----------



## dlcequip

Also selling one of my plow trucks and salt spreader total
Unit ready to go
http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/4342567752.html


----------



## Flawless440

Snow coming Tuesday into Wednesday. ..

To sloppy and wet to be dragging trees today


----------



## Fannin76

How much we talking snow wise? Any model runs to share?


----------



## jk4718

Fannin76;1767685 said:


> How much we talking snow wise? Any model runs to share?


shows 2-3" accross the middle of the state, but it's a thin band and 120 hours out so I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Young Pup

Don't forget about the snow on radar. Also some over the weekend.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1766714 said:


> 3200 where? Mine has the tarp kit and tie down straps... make offer????


Dexter in Bucyrus. Will it fit in a shortbed? Shoot me a PM


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1767622 said:


> Snow coming Tuesday into Wednesday. ..
> 
> To sloppy and wet to be dragging trees today


Saw a chance for snow showers Sunday too.


----------



## jk4718

Sunday- Just some flurries, 1/10"


----------



## Young Pup

Total snowfall through 7pm Monday nam


----------



## jk4718

Thursday 1-2" for up North


----------



## jk4718

Wend. Just another small one to the eastern edge of the state


----------



## Young Pup

Then the gfs


----------



## jk4718

Looks a hell of a lot cooler as a total, but it's a bunch of little ones


----------



## Fannin76

Man I hope Dayton gets 2 more pushes at least.


----------



## BruceK

Fannin, no pushes for us in that snowcast.


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;1767749 said:


> Dexter in Bucyrus. Will it fit in a shortbed? Shoot me a PM


PM sent... Yes on the shortbed. PM your cell I can snap a few pics for ya...


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1767843 said:


> Fannin, no pushes for us in that snowcast.


 I'm talking before its all said and done.


----------



## BruceK

I'm hoping to go to DC the week of March 10th if we can keep snow out of that forecast.


----------



## Fannin76

Ill handle your accounts Bruce have a nice trip


----------



## jk4718

:laughing:


Fannin76;1768062 said:


> Ill handle your accounts Bruce have a nice trip


----------



## BruceK

Fannin you couldn't handle it!


----------



## muffy189

Bruce how do you like your snowdogg?


----------



## Fannin76

I forgot to put attempt....lol you guys are dicks lol


----------



## BruceK

Fannin76;1768241 said:


> I forgot to put attempt....lol you guys are dicks lol


Welcome to Plowsite! We share the love. http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/drinkup.gif


----------



## BruceK

Muffy, the Snowdogg had several persistent issues in the first season all covered by warranty but a pia nonetheless. It's been good since then. This season I blew out the lift pivot arm bracket but it was an easy weld repair. I had to replace one of the valves, it didn't recover after bumping an ice block too hard with the left wing. And part of the light harness failed and took a bit to debug before finding the culprit. I chalk this years issues to normal wear and tear. I'm pretty hard on it. I just ordered a new center pivot rod as I noticed a little too much play in the wings. I have a dealer only a mile away and I knew I would only buy from them. Devers carries Hinniker, SnowDogg, and Myers. And it looks pretty sharp on my black truck.


----------



## muffy189

BruceK;1768270 said:


> Muffy, the Snowdogg had several persistent issues in the first season all covered by warranty but a pia nonetheless. It's been good since then. This season I blew out the lift pivot arm bracket but it was an easy weld repair. I had to replace one of the valves, it didn't recover after bumping an ice block too hard with the left wing. And part of the light harness failed and took a bit to debug before finding the culprit. I chalk this years issues to normal wear and tear. I'm pretty hard on it. I just ordered a new center pivot rod as I noticed a little too much play in the wings. I have a dealer only a mile away and I knew I would only buy from them. Devers carries Hinniker, SnowDogg, and Myers. And it looks pretty sharp on my black truck.


I've been looking at their power wing plow, I'm not a fan of my Myers at all, I wouldn't have it except it was on the truck when I bought it. I've just been looking at different plows, I've always been a western man until this truck lol


----------



## BruceK

My old mid 90's Myers took a beating. Still use it for an emergency backup. The new ones have been completely re-engineered. They appear beefier and I hope they have cured the nuances of the pump system which led to freezing issues and other unexpected problems which probably explains why so many of us used to carry a spare pump assembly in the truck.


----------



## Bossman 92

Alright guys what are you thinking for tonight? I have a cookout and a fire going on and and just wondering how many barley pops (if any) I can consume. 


Thanks


----------



## muffy189

Bossman 92;1768530 said:


> Alright guys what are you thinking for tonight? I have a cookout and a fire going on and and just wondering how many barley pops (if any) I can consume.
> 
> Thanks


I'm thinking of goin to your house for a cookout lol.


----------



## Flawless440

saying under a 1" coming early moring


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam at 1 am sunday


----------



## Young Pup

gfs 1 am sun


----------



## Young Pup

snowfall 7am sun nam


----------



## Young Pup

gfs 7am sun


----------



## Bossman 92

Thank you! Lol muffy. Looking forward to a nice fire and a med rare steak off the grill. A few cold ones wouldn't be bad either


----------



## Flawless440

Anybody get snow this morning?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Flawless440;1769336 said:


> Anybody get snow this morning?


Nothing up here. NOAA said 1-3 for us overnight.


----------



## procuts0103

Not a dam flake


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Nothing here, was 33 at 7. Want to use up another pallet or two of salt. Still a lot of snow flying time left though.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Well I stand corrected, its 34 out and snowing, the roof of my shop has a white tint. Nothing to get excited about but hey its snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Got some flakes flying over here. Oh wait it is the neighbors running around. Snow flurries now.


----------



## jk4718

Temps in the 30's for the next two week and our only real shot at snow is on the 5th. Too cold to get stuff ready for Spring and no snow. Guess I'll keep remodeling the house


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1769456 said:


> Temps in the 30's for the next two week and our only real shot at snow is on the 5th. Too cold to get stuff ready for Spring and no snow. Guess I'll keep remodeling the house


I kind of hope your right. I have some work to do around the house also, a shop that is going to take a week to reorganize (honestly we never winterized any of the summer stuff) a few small repairs of the trucks and plows and another sprayer to finish.

I have one sprayer almost finished but would like to throw another one together to try out before this winter is over.

Plus a full nights is not overrated!


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1769456 said:


> Temps in the 30's for the next two week and our only real shot at snow is on the 5th. Too cold to get stuff ready for Spring and no snow. Guess I'll keep remodeling the house


I am not seeing 30's this week at all? Where are you seeing that?


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1769456 said:


> Temps in the 30's for the next two week and our only real shot at snow is on the 5th. Too cold to get stuff ready for Spring and no snow. Guess I'll keep remodeling the house


I am not seeing 30's this week at all? Where are you seeing that?


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1769595 said:


> I am not seeing 30's this week at all? Where are you seeing that?


What? Sun-38 Mon-29 Tues-31 Wed-19 Thurs-23 Fri-25 Sat-35 Sun-20 Mon-25 Tues-34 Wed-35

Guess I could have clarified and said 30's and lower. lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1769709 said:


> What? Sun-38 Mon-29 Tues-31 Wed-19 Thurs-23 Fri-25 Sat-35 Sun-20 Mon-25 Tues-34 Wed-35
> 
> Guess I could have clarified and said 30's and lower. lol


Yeah, you made it seem like it was going to be in the 30's all week. 
I have seen other different temps on the models too. The temps on nws is different from above too. I see a couple of days in the lower 30's then the bottom drops out on again.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1769754 said:


> Yeah, you made it seem like it was going to be in the 30's all week.
> I have seen other different temps on the models too. The temps on nws is different from above too. I see a couple of days in the lower 30's then the bottom drops out on again.


Yeah, if it's going to be cold then we may as well make some money off of it, if not then bring on Spring. Fingers crossed for something happening at the beginning of next week.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1769756 said:


> Yeah, if it's going to be cold then we may as well make some money off of it, if not then bring on Spring. Fingers crossed for something happening at the beginning of next week.


Heck I am working on my spring letter and working on updating my customer database right now.


----------



## muffy189

JP anything out there in the near future


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1769904 said:


> JP anything out there in the near future


Going off the early model tonight, the nam. I would say expect some light snow late Monday into Tuesday.


----------



## Young Pup

To bad the second model of the night does not agree with the first.


----------



## Young Pup

Might as well just finish the year out with a bang. Here is the 8 day total.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the 16 day totals.


----------



## procuts0103

Say what???


----------



## Flawless440

Its happening. .. repeat of 08...
I was living in Delaware at the time.. so much snow, I remember pushing props 4 times. .


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1770237 said:


> Its happening. .. repeat of 08...
> I was living in Delaware at the time.. so much snow, I remember pushing props 4 times. .


I remember being in the truck for like the days and nights straight, then the bobcats for a couple days and nights after that. That was the first winter my wife and I were married, I'd pick her up in the morning and drop her back off at home at night, catch an hour nap here and there.
That was a wild storm, talk about snocrete...


----------



## Botchy5967

Coming down pretty good in Mayfield Village :waving:


----------



## jk4718

WHOA


----------



## Young Pup

hey Guys, just got back from buying some calcium of a local landscape company. The have salt for sale too. Here is the link to the ad on craigslist.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/mat/4347572076.html


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1770434 said:


> WHOA


'

this keeps showing up, then we will end the year on a bang or two.  Heading to look at the models now.


----------



## Young Pup

12z run of the gfs first 8 days.


----------



## Young Pup

All of the run 16 days worth.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1770237 said:


> Its happening. .. repeat of 08...
> I was living in Delaware at the time.. so much snow, I remember pushing props 4 times. .


Same here, everything got hit 4 times. I was dead to say the least after that event.


----------



## BruceK

Accuweather suggesting 3" Sunday night. It will be interesting to see if that shapes up into something significant.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Got about 15-20 tons of salt to unload if anyone needs bulk. it's not pretty stuff and it's expensive but it melts snow. Got ahold of some and then my other guy came through now I'm sitting on salt til 2019. Msg me if anyone up around here needs bulk. 

March will be a wild month. I don't think we will be seeing anything as high as those models act but two -three more pushes for sure. I'm going with 10 more salts. It'll go from winter to summer in a week too, you watch.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

never mind. its sold


----------



## Bossman 92

Jp...what's tonight/tomorrow looking like?


----------



## 496 BB

I cant believe you guys are posting the GFS. Its been a JOKE all winter long.


----------



## BruceK

YP, Sunday/Monday is a long ways off. I'm not getting too excited about these 192 hour models........yet.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I'm not going to be excited until I see the stuff on the ground. Would love 2 more pushes at least but hey its been great so far and I cant complain. Want to use up the rest of my ice melt and salt, but if not it can set on the rack in the barn.


----------



## jk4718

496 BB;1770568 said:


> I cant believe you guys are posting the GFS. Its been a JOKE all winter long.


Past 120 hrs it's been a pipe dream, but under 120 it's done pretty well. The nam is always horrible when we have snow on the ground. The euro does show this same storm but I'm not going to pay to see it, and since the euro is confirming something happening its the only reason why I felt it was worth posting. Everyone should know by now that it'll change a lot between now and then, but it's nice to dream. Lol


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1770571 said:


> YP, Sunday/Monday is a long ways off. I'm not getting too excited about these 192 hour models........yet.


Sorry here is the gfs 12z at hour 180. 12 hours less than last night. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1770578 said:


> Past 120 hrs it's been a pipe dream, but under 120 it's done pretty well. The nam is always horrible when we have snow on the ground. The euro does show this same storm but I'm not going to pay to see it, and since the euro is confirming something happening its the only reason why I felt it was worth posting. Everyone should know by now that it'll change a lot between now and then, but it's nice to dream. Lol


I agree. It has done pretty good overall.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1770538 said:


> Jp...what's tonight/tomorrow looking like?


I am not sure want to say anything about tonight or tomorrow.  At this point it is just going to be light stuff. For us that salt we will probably have to do something. but don't hold me to it, these models could be way wrong. LOL


----------



## cotter

Chris Bradley just mentioned snow for saturday and monday with potential warnings... Too far off for him to say too much though.


----------



## Flawless440

I say get them trucks ready!!!

This winter is about to get worse


----------



## cotter

Almost forgot looking to pickup a snowmobile this saturday. If that works out we will be done for the year.


----------



## 496 BB

Flawless440;1770702 said:


> I say get them trucks ready!!!
> 
> This winter is about to get worse


Ann better check your temperature or take you to Mary Haven cause your on crack... 

Wont happen. It will all be rain UNLESS we get back on the clipper train. Thats my call. My chances are the same as Chris Bradley's.


----------



## Flawless440

496 BB;1770718 said:


> Ann better check your temperature or take you to Mary Haven cause your on crack...
> 
> Wont happen. It will all be rain UNLESS we get back on the clipper train. Thats my call. My chances are the same as Chris Bradley's.


Don't worry i'll bale you out when you have snow up to your doors and that western is letting you down again...:laughing:


----------



## Flawless440

Chris, you hear that Barney owner of Reynoldburg pool passed away last Friday??


----------



## Bossman 92

It's coming.... We are going over every truck the next few days. Gonna rent several skids come Friday if this thing is still on the maps. I hate these damn beasts.


Anybody have a skid plow with wings or a pusher they want to sell?


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, we got called to presalt a couple subcontracted lots, so off I go. Think I'll hold off on my stuff to see what it does.


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1770821 said:


> It's coming.... We are going over every truck the next few days. Gonna rent several skids come Friday if this thing is still on the maps. I hate these damn
> 
> Anybody have a skid plow with wings or a pusher they want to sell?


I financed a brand new one, cant wait to use it


----------



## Flawless440

Anyone see any snow?
Its all over radar, I dont see anything, I guess ill go load a couple scoops and sit in a parking lot.
Got a retail, doc office, few other offices im worried about. .
Have to back at shop by 8 for a day of trees..
Going to be a long one.


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1771041 said:


> Anyone see any snow?
> Its all over radar, I dont see anything, I guess ill go load a couple scoops and sit in a parking lot.
> Got a retail, doc office, few other offices im worried about. .
> Have to back at shop by 8 for a day of trees..
> Going to be a long one.


Just got back in from presalting the ones that called, didn't see a single flurry. I'm going to take a nap and check again in an hour or so. There was invisible snow like this Sunday morning, too.
Saw someone else just sitting in a parking lot with a full hopper.


----------



## Young Pup

snowing here.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1771047 said:


> snowing here.


Just now barely started here.


----------



## born2farm

Got a dusting in a few spots. Had guy go hit important stuff. I'm siting at a loading dock on Indiana getting loaded with seed corn


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

1/4" here, not going to worry about this one. We have inch triggers and I'll salt less than that if its slick but this stuff here is just fluff.


----------



## magneto259

It was a little slippery around my neck of the woods. I salted the couple businesses i have.


----------



## BruceK

Not enough to worry about in Dayton area. Talked to a city guy, they are still not able to source salt at a reasonable price. They are mixing it 80/20 gravel/salt to stretch what they have. Streets here were untreated at 6am.


----------



## Young Pup

Pick your poison, Ice or Snow? Now showing ice ice baby for Sunday into Monday timeframe. So you guys can choose.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1771323 said:


> Pick your poison, Ice or Snow? Now showing ice ice baby for Sunday into Monday timeframe. So you guys can choose.


What's option C?


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1771346 said:


> What's option C?


Spring weather, but it doesn't look to be an option for the next 16 days.


----------



## cwby_ram

I wound up leaving most of mine alone, too. Fluffy dusting that burnt off pretty quick here. Kinda scratching my head at the presalt request.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1771323 said:


> Pick your poison, Ice or Snow? Now showing ice ice baby for Sunday into Monday timeframe. So you guys can choose.


BB said the GFS was a joke, so I guess that means it won't pull in as much warm air and we'll see all snow. Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1771364 said:


> BB said the GFS was a joke, so I guess that means it won't pull in as much warm air and we'll see all snow. Thumbs Up


Thumbs UpThumbs Up I can live with that.


----------



## 496 BB

Flawless440;1770755 said:


> Don't worry i'll bale you out when you have snow up to your doors and that western is letting you down again...:laughing:


Haha I heard that



Flawless440;1770759 said:


> Chris, you hear that Barney owner of Reynoldburg pool passed away last Friday??


No I didnt thats crazy


jk4718;1771364 said:


> BB said the GFS was a joke, so I guess that means it won't pull in as much warm air and we'll see all snow. Thumbs Up


Now your starting to get it. It wont be ice. It will be rain. Warm GOM air always wins out. Dont get all excited over the weather. Its something NOONE (myself included) can predict. I cant stand everyone always hyping it up. Potential is different then actual.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

496 BB;1771399 said:


> Now your starting to get it. It wont be ice. It will be rain. Warm GOM air always wins out. Dont get all excited over the weather. Its something NOONE (myself included) can predict. I cant stand everyone always hyping it up. Potential is different then actual.


Thumbs Up amen


----------



## Young Pup

correct me if I am wrong, I dont' think we ever say it is going to happen. Read at your own pleasure. We just post the models up.


----------



## BruceK

YP I noticed the morning runs had inched north 50 miles and was hoping that wouldn't continue but yuck, fzg rain would be a horrible outcome. So little salt around it will be more than a nuisance. Hopefully this thing will come back south a little. Are you watching the Friday night disturbance? I'm starting to think it could be a small push event here.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1771438 said:


> YP I noticed the morning runs had inched north 50 miles and was hoping that wouldn't continue but yuck, fzg rain would be a horrible outcome. So little salt around it will be more than a nuisance. Hopefully this thing will come back south a little. Are you watching the Friday night disturbance? I'm starting to think it could be a small push event here.


Yes, sir. I checked one site, and it has Columbus getting 1.37 inch of freezing Rain. It doesn't show Dayton, but Wilmington gets. 1.15 inch of Ice and Cincy could get .92 ice.

I am watching Friday that is for sure. Would be some nice extra money. 

*POTENTIAL NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH ACTUAL. *


----------



## Young Pup

Just saw some pictures of the euro and Canadian. if this were to happen then it could be a March 08 repeat. Here is the Canadian.


----------



## 496 BB

Young Pup;1771437 said:


> correct me if I am wrong, I dont' think we ever say it is going to happen. Read at your own pleasure. We just post the models up.





Young Pup;1771443 said:


> *POTENTIAL NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH ACTUAL. *


Thanks for the disclosure. I almost thought it was going to happen until I read that.

I dont care to be honest. Just think its funny. Dont get butt hurt. xysport


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1770821 said:


> It's coming.... We are going over every truck the next few days. Gonna rent several skids come Friday if this thing is still on the maps. I hate these damn beasts.
> 
> Anybody have a skid plow with wings or a pusher they want to sell?


http://columbus.craigslist.org/hvo/4308721842.html


----------



## Young Pup

496 BB;1771798 said:


> Thanks for the disclosure. I almost thought it was going to happen until I read that.
> 
> I dont care to be honest. Just think its funny. Dont get butt hurt. xysport


Just poking a little fun at you. I think you are the one getting a little worked up. Thumbs Up


----------



## jk4718

I'm liking this run a lot more than the 18z run (which is usually the case). This is going to be another all or nothing event. Your either going to be knee deep in snow or sitting on the sidelines wishing you lived 30 miles North. Time will tell.


----------



## BruceK

Now NWS has snow beginning early Sunday morning ending Monday for Dayton. This is getting interesting.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1772026 said:


> Now NWS has snow beginning early Sunday morning ending Monday for Dayton. This is getting interesting.


I was just going to post about the Friday/Saturday snow. that still looks interesting. The Sunday system will be very interesting to see how this sets up.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1772025 said:


> I'm liking this run a lot more than the 18z run (which is usually the case). This is going to be another all or nothing event. Your either going to be knee deep in snow or sitting on the sidelines wishing you lived 30 miles North. Time will tell.


Yep, I hope we are not on the sidelines.   But I want the snow and not the ice.


----------



## jk4718

BruceK;1772026 said:


> Now NWS has snow beginning early Sunday morning ending Monday for Dayton. This is getting interesting.


I just saw the same for Columbus. They didn't say anything about rain. It's a little odd because they are usually the very last to mention it...like the winter weather advisory that was issued an hour before the snow stopped on Valentines Day. lol


----------



## Young Pup

Another snowfall map 24 hours later then the one posted above.


----------



## jk4718

Who likes pretty colors???


----------



## Bossman 92

Well it looks like its coming boys. I just rented 2 skid loaders for this mess coming sunday into monday. I am looking for a pusher or a plow for a skid too. 

Thanks for the link Jason but I dont have time to run to MI any time soon


----------



## Young Pup

Here is just a little snippet of an e-mail I received over night.

"You heard of March coming in like a lion, right? Well this year it might be a really big, angry lion that hasn't eaten for a week and just lost a bunch of money in the stock market. I'm not sure what that means, but there is a rather interesting looking storm showing up on the models for Sunday into Monday and it may produce our next wintry mess complete with snow days for the kids.

Before we get there a weak weather system is going to cross the area Friday night into early Saturday with a little light snow. A second weak weather system will bring clouds and light snow late Saturday night as colder air moves south from Canada yet again, and that sets the stage for the main event from Sunday into Monday. There are still model differences, but the storm has the potential for heavy snow, freezing rain, sleet or a mix of everything with a little rain thrown in for fun.

Two overnight models show snow starting Saturday night, changing to sleet and freezing rain on Sunday and ending as snow on Monday. Some rain may mix in on Sunday, but a little more cold air will lead to heavier snow. A third model, from Europe, actually generated *15-20 inches of snow across the Ohio Valley from Sunday into Monday in yesterday's model run. *Overnight it continued to show all snow and it has been a fairly reliable model this winter."

Rich Apuzzo
Chief Meteorologist
Skyeye Weather LLC


----------



## magneto259

Young Pup;1772266 said:


> Here is just a little snippet of an e-mail I received over night.
> 
> "You heard of March coming in like a lion, right? Well this year it might be a really big, angry lion that hasn't eaten for a week and just lost a bunch of money in the stock market. I'm not sure what that means, but there is a rather interesting looking storm showing up on the models for Sunday into Monday and it may produce our next wintry mess complete with snow days for the kids.
> 
> Before we get there a weak weather system is going to cross the area Friday night into early Saturday with a little light snow. A second weak weather system will bring clouds and light snow late Saturday night as colder air moves south from Canada yet again, and that sets the stage for the main event from Sunday into Monday. There are still model differences, but the storm has the potential for heavy snow, freezing rain, sleet or a mix of everything with a little rain thrown in for fun.
> 
> Two overnight models show snow starting Saturday night, changing to sleet and freezing rain on Sunday and ending as snow on Monday. Some rain may mix in on Sunday, but a little more cold air will lead to heavier snow. A third model, from Europe, actually generated *15-20 inches of snow across the Ohio Valley from Sunday into Monday in yesterday's model run. *Overnight it continued to show all snow and it has been a fairly reliable model this winter."
> 
> Rich Apuzzo
> Chief Meteorologist
> Skyeye Weather LLC


Damn....wish I could get some salt.....lol! I'll be brining the hell out it.


----------



## jk4718




----------



## jk4718

Since BB didn't like my GFS maps, here is the Euro for your viewing pleasure :0


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1772282 said:


>


Thanks for posting these up. I was wonder what proaccuweahter was showing.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1772283 said:


> Thanks for posting these up. I was wonder what proaccuweahter was showing.


I just set up another 30day trial. I was curious why Bradley and Elwell weren't posting the euro, now I know why. If they posted a map with a foot people would burn them at the stake if we didn't get it. It is good to note that this has it muxh further south than the gfs, but almost all snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Total snow through 120 hours


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1772287 said:


> I just set up another 30day trial. I was curious why Bradley and Elwell weren't posting the euro, now I know why. If they posted a map with a foot people would burn them at the stake if we didn't get it. It is good to note that this has it muxh further south than the gfs, but almost all snow.


Got a link to it? Yeah, I agree, those two would be fed to the wolves. LOL


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1772292 said:


> Got a link to it? Yeah, I agree, those two would be fed to the wolves. LOL


https://wwwl.accuweather.com/pro_login.php

30 day trial then $24.95 after that. I just gave them a second email address and credit card and it let me set up a second account. lol


----------



## jk4718

Since some of you guys have a better memory than me, how were the summer temps after the other snowy winters we had. My fiance wants to get Hilliard pool passes again but it was so cool last summer that we hardly went. The year before that we came off a very mild winter and it was hotter than hell all summer. I'm curious if we are going to go from very cold to very hot. The only thing that makes me think this is that the rest of the world has had above average temps this winter. hmmmm


----------



## BruceK

YP that new GFS map brings it further south than yesterday's runs. Any further south and we will be contending with snowfall ratios greater than 10:1 as the temps go lower. That would add to the amounts. Now I'm not getting excited yet but I did just change the oil in the truck and went over everything so I will be ready if need be. Tonight and tomorrow could be our last full nights of sleep for awhile.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1772302 said:


> https://wwwl.accuweather.com/pro_login.php
> 
> 30 day trial then $24.95 after that. I just gave them a second email address and credit card and it let me set up a second account. lol


Cool thank you. I will be doing that later on.

Trying to find someone to rig my new truck with the plow off the totaled truck. Just switching over everything. The wiring part is too time consuming for me. Think I am going to call brubaker.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1772315 said:


> YP that new GFS map brings it further south than yesterday's runs. Any further south and we will be contending with snowfall ratios greater than 10:1 as the temps go lower. That would add to the amounts. Now I'm not getting excited yet but I did just change the oil in the truck and went over everything so I will be ready if need be. Tonight and tomorrow could be our last full nights of sleep for awhile.


Most definitely I agree.


----------



## wnwniner

jk4718;1772310 said:


> Since some of you guys have a better memory than me, how were the summer temps after the other snowy winters we had. My fiance wants to get Hilliard pool passes again but it was so cool last summer that we hardly went. The year before that we came off a very mild winter and it was hotter than hell all summer. I'm curious if we are going to go from very cold to very hot. The only thing that makes me think this is that the rest of the world has had above average temps this winter. hmmmm


Try this:
http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=31492
Sometimes these forums are a little above my head, other times they are way over my head, but either way a lot of knowledge coming from these groups. They have them for long term winter trends, summer trends, etc. Not sure what they are saying for this area but at least its somewhere to start.


----------



## jk4718

wnwniner;1772323 said:


> Try this:
> http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=31492
> Sometimes these forums are a little above my head, other times they are way over my head, but either way a lot of knowledge coming from these groups. They have them for long term winter trends, summer trends, etc. Not sure what they are saying for this area but at least its somewhere to start.


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1772317 said:


> Cool thank you. I will be doing that later on.
> 
> Trying to find someone to rig my new truck with the plow off the totaled truck. Just switching over everything. The wiring part is too time consuming for me. Think I am going to call brubaker.


My right hand man could do it for $300.. Labor only.. Have to have all the hardware.. ( usually old hardware is rusted and have to cut it off)


----------



## cotter

Just read that Accuweather is expecting winter to hang on thru the 3rd week of march. I bought my boat in the spring of 2010 and we used the heck out of it that summer fwiw. Lots of hot days then.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1772502 said:


> My right hand man could do it for $300.. Labor only.. Have to have all the hardware.. ( usually old hardware is rusted and have to cut it off)


Thanks. Have an appointment at brubakers in the morning. I know they will need some mounting bolts for the undercarriage. As 3c body shop at to cut some off those off to get that off. I took all the wiring and stuff off. At least, I hope I got it all off. LOL


----------



## BruceK

Temps next week after the weekend storm stay cold. Highs in the 20's at least through next Friday. Whatever we get won't be going anywhere fast.


----------



## jk4718




----------



## procuts0103

These are the winters we should be having! Let it snow


----------



## BruceK

That sure is a long straight cut-off line on that model from Kansas to New Jersey. Is it trying to tell us where I-70 is?


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;1772708 said:


> These are the winters we should be having! Let it snow


Sadly we are the few that think like this.


----------



## procuts0103

White gold my friends! White gold


----------



## jk4718

Midnight GFS- Models change and wobble, but there is enough moisture here for this to have the potential to become the biggest snow of the season and could push us in the number 1 spot for snowiest winters. Yes, this is shows over 12" for central Ohio...and that's only over the course of about 30 hours! Don't get me wrong I would rather have four 3" snows rather than a 12", but we may as well go out with a bang! :yow!:


----------



## Young Pup

ok here is a map through 10am monday


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1772937 said:


> Midnight GFS- Models change and wobble, but there is enough moisture here for this to have the potential to become the biggest snow of the season and could push us in the number 1 spot for snowiest winters. Yes, this is shows over 12" for central Ohio...and that's only over the course of about 30 hours! Don't get me wrong I would rather have four 3" snows rather than a 12", but we may as well go out with a bang! :yow!:


we were posting at the same time. LOL


----------



## jk4718

You must have been sitting there hitting the refresh button every few minutes too. lol I changed mine to the 48hr to pull out the friday/saturday stuff.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1772943 said:


> You must have been sitting there hitting the refresh button every few minutes too. lol I changed mine to the 48hr to pull out the friday/saturday stuff.


Yep. LOL I think Friday and Saturday is going ot be light. But, who knows that might be a surprise 2 or 3 inch snow.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1772945 said:


> Yep. LOL I think Friday and Saturday is going ot be light. But, who knows that might be a surprise 2 or 3 inch snow.


Yeah, I have been ignoring that but it sounds like there may be enough on the front end to make things a little interesting early.

I just went off on a guy that was whining at Bradley about crying wolf with the models. Sometimes I hate the internet. It just becomes a tool for every idiot with a browser to voice their ignorant opinion.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1772960 said:


> Yeah, I have been ignoring that but it sounds like there may be enough on the front end to make things a little interesting early.
> 
> I just went off on a guy that was whining at Bradley about crying wolf with the models. Sometimes I hate the internet. It just becomes a tool for every idiot with a browser to voice their ignorant opinion.


hey that was me. Quit picking on me. LOL Now here is a weather bell map that was posted on skyeye.


----------



## Flawless440

Man this is crazy...

Ahhhh.... Need more trucks


----------



## CELandscapes

Flawless440;1772967 said:


> Man this is crazy...
> 
> Ahhhh.... Need more trucks


Good on trucks. Need more salt....


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1772965 said:


> hey that was me. Quit picking on me. LOL Now here is a weather bell map that was posted on skyeye.


My back hurts just looking at that map. The thought of sitting in this truck for 3 straight days does not sound appealing right now.

Btw- You really should see the convo between me and this guy. It's getting funny. lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1772973 said:


> My back hurts just looking at that map. The thought of sitting in this truck for 3 straight days does not sound appealing right now.
> 
> Btw- You really should see the convo between me and this guy. It's getting funny. lol


Is it on his fb wall?


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1772967 said:


> Man this is crazy...
> 
> Ahhhh.... Need more trucks


If this were to pan out, and we know it is a "IF" but looking more and more likely. Then this is going to be one of the better seasons in a long time.

Edit: Heck it already is a good season. let's make it a great season.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1772975 said:


> Is it on his fb wall?


Yeah, some M Bolden guy. I saw someone else whining about chemtrails causing this snow and I realized that I just need to stop looking at what people post. I never want to be a local celebrity like that. I can't imagine what a real celebrity goes through.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1772978 said:


> Yeah, some M Bolden guy. I saw someone else whining about chemtrails causing this snow and I realized that I just need to stop looking at what people post. I never want to be a local celebrity like that. I can't imagine what a real celebrity goes through.


I was just looking at some of it. I see Woody Johnson of wcol 92.3 chimed in. LOL


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1772981 said:


> I was just looking at some of it. I see Woody Johnson of wcol 92.3 chimed in. LOL


He deleted the other post with my comments. Troll. I just rented Enders Game on icontrol. It should end right when the Euro is ready. I want one more confirmation before I screw around in the cold fixing the meyer plow and getting the oil changes done. 12" will suck and so would a wet 6", guess I will spend tomorrow figuring out what is going to break next and how to avoid it. blah


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1772984 said:


> He deleted the other post with my comments. Troll. I just rented Enders Game on icontrol. It should end right when the Euro is ready. I want one more confirmation before I screw around in the cold fixing the meyer plow and getting the oil changes done. 12" will suck and so would a wet 6", guess I will spend tomorrow figuring out what is going to break next and how to avoid it. blah


yep, I need to get the oil changed on the 06 gmc. To lazy to take everything off it to have someone do it up on a rack. But the next couple of days are gong to be COOOOOOLLLLLD. I might have to break down and unload it all, cause I don't want to lay on the cold ground. 

I am not staying up for the euro. My eyes are shutting as I type this.


----------



## Flawless440

Local guys calling 7" Sunday into Monday...

So that means 10"-12"


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1773073 said:


> Local guys calling 7" Sunday into Monday...
> 
> So that means 10"-12"


You may be right...


----------



## jk4718




----------



## born2farm

Anyone else get snow this morning. It's a white out herr


----------



## Fred886

born2farm;1773157 said:


> Anyone else get snow this morning. It's a white out herr


White out up here in solon, winds are brutal


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1772987 said:


> yep, I need to get the oil changed on the 06 gmc. To lazy to take everything off it to have someone do it up on a rack. But the next couple of days are gong to be COOOOOOLLLLLD. I might have to break down and unload it all, cause I don't want to lay on the cold ground.
> 
> I am not staying up for the euro. My eyes are shutting as I type this.


Go to jiffy lube or valvoline, they have pits and they've always let me get my oil changed with the plow n stuff on.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1773219 said:


> Go to jiffy lube or valvoline, they have pits and they've always let me get my oil changed with the plow n stuff on.


thank you. I was wondering if they would do that. I have not been to one of those places in years.


----------



## [email protected]

You're welcome


----------



## Young Pup

Wow, wow, wow.


----------



## jk4718

14"-16" for Columbus, even I am having a hard time believing this one.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1773248 said:


> 14"-16" for Columbus, even I am having a hard time believing this one.


Holy moly, I said it before about a march 08 repeat? It is looking more and more likely.Lets see if the euro and Canadian show the same thing.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1773254 said:


> Holy moly, I said it before about a march 08 repeat? It is looking more and more likely.Lets see if the euro and Canadian show the same thing.


We need to have some kind of meeting on this. I would rather have four 3" snows than getting it all at once. I just lost another driver so now I have to find yet another new guy to drive...and on something like this to boot. gag


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1773257 said:


> We need to have some kind of meeting on this. I would rather have four 3" snows than getting it all at once. I just lost another driver so now I have to find yet another new guy to drive...and on something like this to boot. gag


Oh that will suck. I am hoping that the gfs is a little off its rocker. LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Nahhh won't happen


----------



## Bossman 92

Rest easy boys I have a feeling we only end up with 1-3"

I just spent the last 2 days on the phone/internet looking for manpower and equipment to battle this storm. I hired a sub with a skid loader, a sub with a 1 ton plow truck, rented 2 bada$$ 2 stage blowers, rented 4 skid loaders and bought 2 pushers. Pushers are a 10' rubber pro tech, and a boss B-8. Also hired guys to run most of this equipment and replace my guy who found another job.

That should keep the snow away :salute:


Also looking for another pusher/skid plow before I buy another B-8 tomorrow if anyone knows of any.


----------



## jk4718

Holy cow. You went on a Flawless shopping spree. lol I am curious why you are having to do so much for a 12" storm. Have you had to do this all winter?


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1773567 said:


> Rest easy boys I have a feeling we only end up with 1-3"
> 
> I just spent the last 2 days on the phone/internet looking for manpower and equipment to battle this storm. I hired a sub with a skid loader, a sub with a 1 ton plow truck, rented 2 bada$$ 2 stage blowers, rented 4 skid loaders and bought 2 pushers. Pushers are a 10' rubber pro tech, and a boss B-8. Also hired guys to run most of this equipment and replace my guy who found another job.
> 
> That should keep the snow away :salute:
> 
> Also looking for another pusher/skid plow before I buy another B-8 tomorrow if anyone knows of any.


Dang, Jk and I better stop posting these weather maps. Or we might get hunted down and shot if the storm doesn't pan out. :waving:


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1773567 said:


> Rest easy boys I have a feeling we only end up with 1-3"
> 
> I just spent the last 2 days on the phone/internet looking for manpower and equipment to battle this storm. I hired a sub with a skid loader, a sub with a 1 ton plow truck, rented 2 bada$$ 2 stage blowers, rented 4 skid loaders and bought 2 pushers. Pushers are a 10' rubber pro tech, and a boss B-8. Also hired guys to run most of this equipment and replace my guy who found another job.
> 
> That should keep the snow away :salute:
> 
> Also looking for another pusher/skid plow before I buy another B-8 tomorrow if anyone knows of any.


Holy cow.... Let see some pics..


----------



## Flawless440

My duramax has a hole in the transfer case..


----------



## cwby_ram

Bossman 92;1773567 said:


> Rest easy boys I have a feeling we only end up with 1-3"
> 
> I just spent the last 2 days on the phone/internet looking for manpower and equipment to battle this storm. I hired a sub with a skid loader, a sub with a 1 ton plow truck, rented 2 bada$$ 2 stage blowers, Drrented 4 skid loaders and bought 2 pushers. Pushers are a 10' rubber pro tech, and a boss B-8. Also hired guys to run most of this equipment and replace my guy who found another job.
> 
> That should keep the snow away :salute:
> 
> Also looking for another pusher/skid plow before I buy another B-8 tomorrow if anyone knows of any.


Wow, it better snow!


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1773588 said:


> Dang, Jk and I better stop posting these weather maps. Or we might get hunted down and shot if the storm doesn't pan out. :waving:


Crap, I'm easy to google too. Oh well here is the 18z. Thumbs Up


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1773600 said:


> My duramax has a hole in the transfer case..


----------



## jk4718

Fyi- The models have split dramatically. The Euro pulls the action much further South with Cinnci getting hammered. Personally I would rather have 6-10" than 12-14".


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1773643 said:


> Fyi- The models have split dramatically. The Euro pulls the action much further South with Cinnci getting hammered. Personally I would rather have 6-10" than 12-14".


Told ya. :waving:

I will **** if this thing pulls outta here.


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1773638 said:


>


Thats funny:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1773571 said:


> Holy cow. You went on a Flawless shopping spree. lol I am curious why you are having to do so much for a 12" storm. Have you had to do this all winter?


We have been lucky this year with small snows. We maintain about 60 acres of pavement and if "all goes well" on an average storm we finish in more time than I like. With snows approaching 18" I decided I would rather spend a few grand and make this storm my bit$$ than spend 3 days in the friggin truck. Customers remember 2 storms.....the first and the last. Don't wanna frig this one up.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1773593 said:


> Holy cow.... Let see some pics..


Lots of pics to come......I hope!


----------



## Bossman 92

My plan is to add a skid loader or 3 next year to handle our larger lots so I figured this was a good storm to try them out on. I've been through 16" storms a few times and they always suck.


----------



## alsam116

Im with you bossman, dont want a **** ton of snow, 4-6 is about the most i want at a time especially on a sun night mon morning when EVERYBODY must go out mon morning. Thw old.lady said she.prayed a little to hard for snow this year, o well we met and passed the.goal i set so i shouldnt *****. Have fun everybody!


----------



## Flawless440

Any time line for Saturday?


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1773804 said:


> Any time line for Saturday?


Less than half an inch up until midnight on Sunday.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, the gfs is running. Be interesting to see tonights run.


----------



## Young Pup

Dang is all I am going to say at this point. :yow!:


----------



## [email protected]

Bossman 92;1773658 said:


> Told ya. :waving:
> 
> I will **** if this thing pulls outta here.


Knew it....my bet is on it moving more south by Sunday


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is hour 102


----------



## [email protected]

Honestly, it's still too early to tell I think. I'll believe it when it's all said and done


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1772781 said:


> Sadly we are the few that think like this.


I'm loving it


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1773927 said:


> Honestly, it's still too early to tell I think. I'll believe it when it's all said and done


Yep, the noon runs tomorrow should be getting a handle on this system much better. Then by tomorrow night we should have some really good agreement. but you got to admit, if this were to happen, this city would shut down. Maybe?


----------



## BruceK

Local Dayton TV was just saying more rain in the mix is possible with latest runs. What are they looking at?


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1773930 said:


> Yep, the noon runs tomorrow should be getting a handle on this system much better. Then by tomorrow night we should have some really good agreement. but you got to admit, if this were to happen, this city would shut down. Maybe?


Id deff say level 3, the city won't be able to dig us out for a week....just like 08'


----------



## xjoedirt55x

Bring it!!!!!! Finish the season strong lol


----------



## [email protected]

BruceK;1773932 said:


> Local Dayton TV was just saying more rain in the mix is possible with latest runs. What are they looking at?


Bradley said rain/mix south of 70, and snow north. Not sure what he's looking at. It's like he makes up his weather monologue a few hours before the 11pm news and just goes with it. Can't stand that, cause he's WRONG.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1773934 said:


> Id deff say level 3, the city won't be able to dig us out for a week....just like 08'


Yep, I can see that happening. Can't wait till the noon runs. Go big or go home, what the heck lol


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1773932 said:


> Local Dayton TV was just saying more rain in the mix is possible with latest runs. What are they looking at?


I think they are taking a mix of the nam and gfs.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1773937 said:


> Bradley said rain/mix south of 70, and snow north. Not sure what he's looking at. It's like he makes up his weather monologue a few hours before the 11pm news and just goes with it. Can't stand that, cause he's WRONG.


I saw that too. Even Gelber on 4 said some rain. Think they are taking a mix of the nam and gfs too. They seem to be ignoring the foreign models as they have been in the all snow camp. Plus they might be cautious till the noon runs??????


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1773941 said:


> I saw that too. Even Gelber on 4 said some rain. Think they are taking a mix of the nam and gfs too. They seem to be ignoring the foreign models as they have been in the all snow camp. Plus they might be cautious till the noon runs??????


They are playing it cautious, they don't wanna get burned for being wrong. Bradley said he couldnt tell yet, too early.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1773941 said:


> I saw that too. Even Gelber on 4 said some rain. Think they are taking a mix of the nam and gfs too. They seem to be ignoring the foreign models as they have been in the all snow camp. Plus they might be cautious till the noon runs??????


Of course they are. The funny part is the Nam has been junk between 84 and 36 hours and usually doesn't get it's s*** together until 24. The GFS and Euro love to throw out big totals on the long range stuff but the nam stays stingy until the last possible moment.


----------



## jk4718

[email protected];1773951 said:


> They are playing it cautious, they don't wanna get burned for being wrong. Bradley said he couldnt tell yet, too early.


Which is hilarious. 90% of the population thinks we are going to see a rain mix with a slight chance of 6" of snow. I am happier knowing that the chance of seeing rain probably isn't nearly as high of the chance of seeing 12" in 36 hours. In the informed world if you are wrong and don't get snow then no big deal, but if you believe everything a meteorologist says (and only bc they are too scared to say more) then your world turns upside down when you are suddenly buried in unexpected snow. Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1773951 said:


> They are playing it cautious, they don't wanna get burned for being wrong. Bradley said he couldnt tell yet, too early.


Getting burned for being wrong has not stopped them before. :laughing: Too early, damn he is looking at the same stuff we are plus more advanced models. LOL



jk4718;1773953 said:


> Of course they are. The funny part is the Nam has been junk between 84 and 36 hours and usually doesn't get it's s*** together until 24. The GFS and Euro love to throw out big totals on the long range stuff but the nam stays stingy until the last possible moment.


Yep, I think the nam get's it act together right around the 36 hour mark. did you see the war Eric Elwell started on his fb page about kids wearing shorts in this weather. LMAO


----------



## BruceK

One thing that still has me a little pessimistic is the lack of a feeder band coming from the gulf. Can this much moisture make it across the plains intact? Usually when we get this much snow doesn't it usually get a little help from the gulf?


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1773956 said:


> One thing that still has me a little pessimistic is the lack of a feeder band coming from the gulf. Can this much moisture make it across the plains intact? Usually when we get this much snow doesn't it usually get a little help from the gulf?


Yes, you are correct.If we have colder air aloft, that will squeeze out more moisture and we would have higher snow ratios. So instead of 10:1 we might be seeing 15:1 at times


----------



## Young Pup

We do get some gulf moisture with this though. Here is hour 84


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1773955 said:


> Getting burned for being wrong has not stopped them before. :laughing: Too early, damn he is looking at the same stuff we are plus more advanced models. LOL
> 
> Yep, I think the nam get's it act together right around the 36 hour mark. did you see the war Eric Elwell started on his fb page about kids wearing shorts in this weather. LMAO


Yes! Poor guy tried to talk about something normal and everyone had to attack each other. lol


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1773959 said:


> Yes, you are correct.If we have colder air aloft, that will squeeze out more moisture and we would have higher snow ratios. So instead of 10:1 we might be seeing 15:1 at times


Wasn't one of the other issues that this actually stalls out on top of us, prolonging how long we are exposed to the system?


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1773964 said:


> Yes! Poor guy tried to talk about something normal and everyone had to attack each other. lol


I know.  He's probably thinking, I am not going to do that again.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1773966 said:


> Wasn't one of the other issues that this actually stalls out on top of us, prolonging how long we are exposed to the system?


yeah, I think you are right it does slow down some. I honestly can't remember who talked about or if I read it. I have looked at so much stuff my head is ready to burst.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1773969 said:


> I know.  He's probably thinking, I am not going to do that again.


He's better off talking about warm sunny weather, flowers and maybe puppies. Snow, and anything that people can take sides on seems out of the question. :laughing:

Btw- Still holding strong.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok, I am going to bed. Catch you all later on today.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1773973 said:


> He's better off talking about warm sunny weather, flowers and maybe puppies. Snow, and anything that people can take sides on seems out of the question. :laughing:
> 
> Btw- Still holding strong.


hell that might get him in trouble with the snow lovers. LOL


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1773930 said:


> Yep, the noon runs tomorrow should be getting a handle on this system much better. Then by tomorrow night we should have some really good agreement. but you got to admit, if this were to happen, this city would shut down. Maybe?


If it's big, I hope it's big enough to sit everything down, like in '08. Then at least there'd be time to get everything done.


----------



## Bossman 92

I agree if its a big storm it better be big enough to shut everything down. 

BTW they issued winter storm watches for the western part of the state overnight.


----------



## BruceK

YP thanks for the precip map showing the gulf feeder. That's what I get for only looking at the snowfall maps. Boy do I feel silly.

This morning on the NWS site my spot forecast has all snow Sunday night. The next grid 1 mile to the south has sleet mixed in on Sunday night. Talk about being on the line. Guess I'll have to wait to see how that shakes out.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1774060 said:


> YP thanks for the precip map showing the gulf feeder. That's what I get for only looking at the snowfall maps. Boy do I feel silly.
> 
> This morning on the NWS site my spot forecast has all snow Sunday night. The next grid 1 mile to the south has sleet mixed in on Sunday night. Talk about being on the line. Guess I'll have to wait to see how that shakes out.


No problem.


----------



## Young Pup

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service wilmington oh
420 am est fri feb 28 2014

...significant snow and ice from a winter storm possible late
saturday night into monday...

.a frontal boundary will stall out in the tennessee valley
saturday night. This will set the stage for a major winter
storm...as low pressure tracks northeast along this boundary. The
potential exists for very heavy snow and significant icing
beginning late saturday night into monday.

Inz050-058-059-066-073>075-080-kyz089>093-ohz026-034-035-042>046-
051>056-060>065-070>074-077>080-281730-
/o.new.kiln.ws.a.0005.140302t0600z-140303t1800z/
wayne-fayette in-union in-franklin in-ripley-dearborn-ohio-
switzerland-carroll-gallatin-boone-kenton-campbell-hardin-mercer-
auglaize-darke-shelby-logan-union oh-delaware-miami-champaign-
clark-madison-franklin oh-licking-preble-montgomery-greene-
fayette oh-pickaway-fairfield-butler-warren-clinton-ross-hocking-
hamilton-clermont-brown-highland-
including the cities of...richmond...connersville...liberty...
Brookville...versailles...lawrenceburg...rising sun...vevay...
Carrollton...warsaw...burlington...independence...alexandria...
Kenton...celina...wapakoneta...greenville...sidney...
Bellefontaine...marysville...delaware...piqua...urbana...
Springfield...london...columbus...newark...eaton...dayton...
Xenia...washington court house...circleville...lancaster...
Hamilton...lebanon...wilmington...chillicothe...logan...
Cincinnati...milford...georgetown...hillsboro
420 am est fri feb 28 2014

...winter storm watch in effect from late saturday night through
monday afternoon...

The national weather service in wilmington has issued a winter
storm watch...which is in effect from late saturday night through
monday afternoon.

* hazard types...heavy snow and ice.

* accumulations...snow accumulation in excess of 6 inches...along
with significant ice.

* timing...late saturday night through monday afternoon.

* impacts...significant amounts of snowfall and sleet/snow mix
will be possible...resulting in hazardous roads and reduced
visibilities. The monday morning commute will be impacted.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

Remember...a winter storm watch means there is a potential for
significant snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact
travel. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts. Stay tuned to
noaa weather radio or your favorite source of information for the
latest updates. Additional details can also be found at
www.weather.gov/iln as well as on our facebook and twitter pages.

&&

$$


----------



## Fannin76

Id be ok with 2-4 sat 2-4 Sunday 2-4 Monday.....forget all the snow at once


----------



## jk4718

Fannin76;1774166 said:


> Id be ok with 2-4 sat 2-4 Sunday 2-4 Monday.....forget all the snow at once


I'm with you. Or at least slow it down enough to where it's manageable like a half inch to an inch per hour.


----------



## Young Pup

OK guys, off topic. where are all the places that sell light bars. I know of a couple, one off Hudson, one out near plain city. doing a search right now for more places.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1774193 said:


> OK guys, off topic. where are all the places that sell light bars. I know of a couple, one off Hudson, one out near plain city. doing a search right now for more places.


Kaffenbarger


----------



## jk4718

The place one Hudson is pretty cool to visit. Its been almost ten years since I've been in there, bit I remember them having quite a few different ones.


----------



## Young Pup

Cool, thank you. Kaffenburger didn't think of them. Hudson is the closest and the that is where I bought the one I have now. But need one for the newer truck.


----------



## Karma1

*No grip*

Okay the last storm we had with heavy snow had me in a bad spot.
The Kroger lot on Taylor & Main is mostly up hill. I wind row across the front of the store, but by the time I was past the handicap spots the frozen rain started coming down. I couldn't get any grip to push 1/4 blades even. I ended up making piles behind the cart corrals because I couldn't get it up the hill. I called for the salt truck to start melting the ice but by that time the store was open.
That store is very busy so I couldn't do much,the traffic was insane. My question, any tips on getting grip for our upcoming storm? It sounds like a carbon copy of what we had a couple weeks ago. Will mild tire chains work, are they legal in Ohio? Besides renting a loader,any ideas?
Tim


----------



## Young Pup

Karma1;1774237 said:


> Okay the last storm we had with heavy snow had me in a bad spot.
> The Kroger lot on Taylor & Main is mostly up hill. I wind row across the front of the store, but by the time I was past the handicap spots the frozen rain started coming down. I couldn't get any grip to push 1/4 blades even. I ended up making piles behind the cart corrals because I couldn't get it up the hill. I called for the salt truck to start melting the ice but by that time the store was open.
> That store is very busy so I couldn't do much,the traffic was insane. My question, any tips on getting grip for our upcoming storm? It sounds like a carbon copy of what we had a couple weeks ago. Will mild tire chains work, are they legal in Ohio? Besides renting a loader,any ideas?
> Tim


do you put any weight into the back of the truck?


----------



## Young Pup

We get hit hard up here. Looking at the instant weather maps, the ice seems to stay south of the river on those????

Edit: we all get hit hard. LOL


----------



## jk4718

Karma1;1774237 said:


> Okay the last storm we had with heavy snow had me in a bad spot.
> The Kroger lot on Taylor & Main is mostly up hill. I wind row across the front of the store, but by the time I was past the handicap spots the frozen rain started coming down. I couldn't get any grip to push 1/4 blades even. I ended up making piles behind the cart corrals because I couldn't get it up the hill. I called for the salt truck to start melting the ice but by that time the store was open.
> That store is very busy so I couldn't do much,the traffic was insane. My question, any tips on getting grip for our upcoming storm? It sounds like a carbon copy of what we had a couple weeks ago. Will mild tire chains work, are they legal in Ohio? Besides renting a loader,any ideas?
> Tim


There is not much you can do if you already have: Good tires, weight, and 4wd. A loader would be a LOT worse on ice. I just looked at the property and you must be missing one of the three bc that's a pancake compared to one of mine.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1774258 said:


> We get hit hard up here. Looking at the instant weather maps, the ice seems to stay south of the river on those????
> 
> Edit: we all get hit hard. LOL


Bradley was saying that the sleet and freezing rain is showing up as snowfall on the maps. I think the last one I saw put that line just under Cinnci though.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1774193 said:


> OK guys, off topic. where are all the places that sell light bars. I know of a couple, one off Hudson, one out near plain city. doing a search right now for more places.


Is the place on Hudson D&M Distributors? I got one from them years ago, they were great. I've got a Whelen responder lp now that I ordered through the sponsor on here and have been very happy with it.


----------



## cwby_ram

jk4718;1774261 said:


> There is not much you can do if you already have: Good tires, weight, and 4wd. A loader would be a LOT worse on ice. I just looked at the property and you must be missing one of the three bc that's a pancake compared to one of mine.


I agree. I usually start with at least a full pallet of salt*in the back and never have to use 4wd, even if it's slick. Once I get it mostly thrown out, then it becomes a little more tricky. And my tires aren't the greatest.


----------



## Karma1

jk4718;1774261 said:


> There is not much you can do if you already have: Good tires, weight, and 4wd. A loader would be a LOT worse on ice. I just looked at the property and you must be missing one of the three bc that's a pancake compared to one of mine.


Okay it must be a german pancake, I've got about 650 lbs behind the rear axle, maybe I need to load up on more weight.


----------



## BruceK

YP since you are feeling rich from this great season try one of these in amber and yellow.
http://www.fedsig.com/products/297/valor_lightbar

A couple grand and no one will say they didn't see you.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1774264 said:


> Bradley was saying that the sleet and freezing rain is showing up as snowfall on the maps. I think the last one I saw put that line just under Cinnci though.


Cool, then I am looking at it right. I was going every 6 hours when looking at the freezing rain maps.  I did post a question on skyeye about it. Let's see if he responds to me.


----------



## jk4718

Karma1;1774280 said:


> Okay it must be a german pancake, I've got about 650 lbs behind the rear axle, maybe I need to load up on more weight.


I looked at my steep property and it looked flat on the road view as well. I run Michelin MS2's on my pickup and I LOVE those tires. I have Firestones on the 1 ton and those suck in the snow. I don't run any weight in the 1ton for visibility reasons, but my 4wd gets me through anything.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1774267 said:


> Is the place on Hudson D&M Distributors? I got one from them years ago, they were great. I've got a Whelen responder lp now that I ordered through the sponsor on here and have been very happy with it.


Yes sir that is the place. but I am going to parr public safety to pick up exactly what you have.


----------



## jk4718

BruceK;1774281 said:


> YP since you are feeling rich from this great season try one of these in amber and yellow.
> http://www.fedsig.com/products/297/valor_lightbar
> 
> A couple grand and no one will say they didn't see you.


God. That would blind you when your pushing close to a building. lol


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1774281 said:


> YP since you are feeling rich from this great season try one of these in amber and yellow.
> http://www.fedsig.com/products/297/valor_lightbar
> 
> A couple grand and no one will say they didn't see you.


Damn, I think I will pass. My luck, I will hit a tree branch and break the thing. :laughing:


----------



## jk4718

NWS just changed the Winter Storm Watch. They said "screw it", through half the state into one group and said "Your getting 6"+ and some ice". haha


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1774310 said:


> NWS just changed the Winter Storm Watch. They said "screw it", through half the state into one group and said "Your getting 6"+ and some ice". haha


Cool. I will check back in a bit. Heading up to get this lightbar.


----------



## Karma1

jk4718;1774283 said:


> I looked at my steep property and it looked flat on the road view as well. I run Michelin MS2's on my pickup and I LOVE those tires. I have Firestones on the 1 ton and those suck in the snow. I don't run any weight in the 1ton for visibility reasons, but my 4wd gets me through anything.


No kidding, I just looked at the lot on Google Earth, it does look flat.
It's got about a 15% grade going away from the store, Not much but pushing piles on ice it seems big.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1774284 said:


> Yes sir that is the place. but I am going to parr public safety to pick up exactly what you have.


You'll love it. It's blinding at night, but with the dimmer function, no big deal. The wiring is ridiculous, but I made a little control box out of an old snowex control box. Works really well for me!


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1774193 said:


> OK guys, off topic. where are all the places that sell light bars. I know of a couple, one off Hudson, one out near plain city. doing a search right now for more places.


I got one at D&M off husdon, and a Whelen at Ace Truck Body in Grove City


----------



## Fannin76

Has anyone posted the noon runs?


----------



## jk4718

Fannin76;1774600 said:


> Has anyone posted the noon runs?


Thought jp did. It moved slightly south. The sleet line is now in Kentucky. Storm hits shore in a few hours so the midnight runs will be the most accurate. I'll post that around 11pm.


----------



## Flawless440

Karma1;1774237 said:


> Okay the last storm we had with heavy snow had me in a bad spot.
> The Kroger lot on Taylor & Main is mostly up hill. I wind row across the front of the store, but by the time I was past the handicap spots the frozen rain started coming down. I couldn't get any grip to push 1/4 blades even. I ended up making piles behind the cart corrals because I couldn't get it up the hill. I called for the salt truck to start melting the ice but by that time the store was open.
> That store is very busy so I couldn't do much,the traffic was insane. My question, any tips on getting grip for our upcoming storm? It sounds like a carbon copy of what we had a couple weeks ago. Will mild tire chains work, are they legal in Ohio? Besides renting a loader,any ideas?
> Tim


Need to be salting as you get a area clear, lots of traffic packing that stuff down.. Then it freezes..
Also heavy pre salting preventing it to freeze on the bottom..

This storm coming rain first then switching to freezing rain around 10 pm Saturday. I'm running salt trucks then..

Also, sure your 4wd is in gauging? You should be able to push no problem.. 
Our GMC has the 4wd light on but not in gauging, didnt know till last snow storm when it wouldnt grip. Yesterday found out it has a hole in transfer case..
Looking at a GMC 3500 Denali... A/C and Heated Seats, Sunroof.. Now thats worktruck


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1774360 said:


> You'll love it. It's blinding at night, but with the dimmer function, no big deal. The wiring is ridiculous, but I made a little control box out of an old snowex control box. Works really well for me!


I plug it in the car. I went with cig plug to get me by with this storm. Going to get a back to do it permanently this summe.r It is bright. 



allseasons87;1774583 said:


> I got one at D&M off husdon, and a Whelen at Ace Truck Body in Grove City


Didn't think about Ace either. Well, I got one anyway. Set me back 319.00


----------



## Bossman 92

Bossman 92;1773567 said:


> Rest easy boys I have a feeling we only end up with 1-3"
> 
> I just spent the last 2 days on the phone/internet looking for manpower and equipment to battle this storm. I hired a sub with a skid loader, a sub with a 1 ton plow truck, rented 2 bada$$ 2 stage blowers, rented 4 skid loaders and bought 2 pushers. Pushers are a 10' rubber pro tech, and a boss B-8. Also hired guys to run most of this equipment and replace my guy who found another job.
> 
> That should keep the snow away :salute:
> 
> Also looking for another pusher/skid plow before I buy another B-8 tomorrow if anyone knows of any.


Make that 2 B-8 pushers. 

That was the last 2 Boss pushers around.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## jk4718

Have I mentioned that I always have hated the 18z gfs. I don't want a foot, but I would cry if we got less than 6".


----------



## [email protected]

I would hate to have a foot, I'd be very happy with 4-6"


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1774760 said:


> Have I mentioned that I always have hated the 18z gfs. I don't want a foot, but I would cry if we got less than 6".


About 4 hours till the new gfs comes out. Sit back and relax tonight.  I think after this season is over, I am going to have to have quite a few of these.


----------



## [email protected]

HI RES nam QPF through 60


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1774765 said:


> About 4 hours till the new gfs comes out. Sit back and relax tonight.  I think after this season is over, I am going to have to have quite a few of these.


JP,

Were are you seeing temps the next 3 weeks? I looked two places and saw temps in the 40's & high 50's next 3 weeks??
Spring looks like its here after this week..


----------



## Kwise

Karma1;1774280 said:


> Okay it must be a german pancake, I've got about 650 lbs behind the rear axle, maybe I need to load up on more weight.


Use more weight in the bed. Not sure what truck you use but for a 3/4 ton I would say 2000lb, not all behind the axle but total


----------



## procuts0103

It will go south our luck... sitting on 50 tons ready to spread...wtf


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1774770 said:


> JP,
> 
> Were are you seeing temps the next 3 weeks? I looked two places and saw temps in the 40's & high 50's next 3 weeks??
> Spring looks like its here after this week..


Jason, funny you should ask this. The gfs runs continues to show cold for the 2 weeks as of the Noon run today. Just got done watching "the weather rush" on the skyeye weather forum. (paid forum.) Anyway he said all indications at this time show the next two weeks being below normal/cold. He looks at a handful of different models and evaluates and comes to a conclusion.

After this storm passes let see if anything changes for the temps. Here is link to where I look at some long range temps as well. So I see plenty of cold with a little warm spike in there.

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=kcmh


----------



## jk4718

*WHAT THE F**K?????*
If the GFS does this then I quit. I'm packing up and moving to California.


----------



## CELandscapes

jk4718;1774904 said:


> *WHAT THE F**K?????*
> If the GFS does this then I quit. I'm packing up and moving to California.


This may have ruined my night


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1774904 said:


> *WHAT THE F**K?????*
> If the GFS does this then I quit. I'm packing up and moving to California.


Just don't move to So. California they are in a drought. 

I am not worried yet. it What did you say about the nam the other day?


----------



## jk4718

I really think that there is something big that I am not understanding. I just compared the weatherbell 18z snowfall totals to the instant weather map total and the bells are much higher. I'm wondering if the snow is actually there, but not being portrayed right by instantweather maps formulas. Thoughts JP?


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1774911 said:


> Just don't move to So. California they are in a drought.
> 
> I am not worried yet. it What did you say about the nam the other day?


Hell, 90% of our work is patios and I HATE planting, so I love when Ohio gets in a drought. If I could have snowy winters and dry summers I would be rich...which is the calling card for this global warming/climate change thing. payup


----------



## jk4718

I feel better now. I had a feeling that something wasn't right. This is the same 00z Nam, total snowfall(including melting)


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1774913 said:


> I really think that there is something big that I am not understanding. I just compared the weatherbell 18z snowfall totals to the instant weather map total and the bells are much higher. I'm wondering if the snow is actually there, but not being portrayed right by instantweather maps formulas. Thoughts JP?


Which weatherbell map? Remember that 18z gets no support from ballons being launched to gather information from the atmosphere. With that being said I am not sure where weather bell gets all of their info from.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1774914 said:


> Hell, 90% of our work is patios and I HATE planting, so I love when Ohio gets in a drought. If I could have snowy winters and dry summers I would be rich...which is the calling card for this global warming/climate change thing. payup


I forgot you do more patios then anything else. So you benefit from the droughts.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1774926 said:


> Which weatherbell map? Remember that 18z gets no support from ballons being launched to gather information from the atmosphere. With that being said I am not sure where weather bell gets all of their info from.


Chris Bradleys wxbell 18z maps that he posted 2 hours ago. I wasn't saying that I trusted that run, but they didn't match up with the ones from instantweathermaps. That lead me to think that something isn't showing up right and the accuweather map proves it...the snow was there but instant isn't showing it for some reason. I hope that makes sense. lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1774920 said:


> I feel better now. I had a feeling that something wasn't right. This is the same 00z Nam, total snowfall(including melting)


Dang I just saw this. This is better.  Let's see what the gfs says. If it shows something way different, then I am changing my name, moving, and will change my appearance. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1774930 said:


> Chris Bradleys wxbell 18z maps that he posted 2 hours ago. I wasn't saying that I trusted that run, but they didn't match up with the ones from instantweathermaps. That lead me to think that something isn't showing up right and the accuweather map proves it...the snow was there but instant isn't showing it for some reason. I hope that makes sense. lol


Ok I will go look at this maps. makes perfect sense.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1774933 said:


> Ok I will go look at this maps. makes perfect sense.


I wonder if each site has to interpret the information given by the models, like converting the raw data into the pretty colors. Maybe there is something being read wrong by the Instant site. But then again.....I just looked at the Earl Barker site. Go look at that! Keep in mind that they are all the same run. Two say nothing and one says a lot. Weird!


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1774939 said:


> I wonder if each site has to interpret the information given by the models, like converting the raw data into the pretty colors. Maybe there is something being read wrong by the Instant site. But then again.....I just looked at the Earl Barker site. Go look at that! Keep in mind that they are all the same run. Two say nothing and one says a lot. Weird!


Oh boy. I don't think I want to.


----------



## Maclawnco

Personally, would rather get almost nothing. Who needs an extra 20 or 30k after a season like this. It would just be a waste of a good Sunday that could otherwise been spent with my wife.


----------



## jk4718

Maclawnco;1774953 said:


> Personally, would rather get almost nothing. Who needs an extra 20 or 30k after a season like this. It would just be a waste of a good Sunday that could otherwise been spent with my wife.


Take your wife to a Sandals with the money. Thumbs Up
...that's what I am doing.


----------



## jk4718

00z GFS from instant. Will post the accuweather and earl barkers when the run finishes up.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1774963 said:


> 00z GFS from instant. Will post the accuweather and earl barkers when the run finishes up.


It is better than the nam. Big differences from earlier runs. But I am sure we will se more changes tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

here it is out to hour 96. No changes to the one above. But I am still not worried.


----------



## jk4718

I don't think these will adjust right until tomorrow afternoon. There is zero agreement between the two. I'm done thinking about it until the morning. Overall, I would not be surprised if I wake up to zero snow or 12". Since this one includes 3 parts rather than the normal two I don't think we will know 100% until the 3 are actually close to meeting each other. Besides, it has to take a trip all the way down to Texas then ride back up to us and that's a long path.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1774977 said:


> I don't think these will adjust right until tomorrow afternoon. There is zero agreement between the two. I'm done thinking about it until the morning. Overall, I would not be surprised if I wake up to zero snow or 12". Since this one includes 3 parts rather than the normal two I don't think we will know 100% until the 3 are actually close to meeting each other. Besides, it has to take a trip all the way down to Texas then ride back up to us and that's a long path.


Yep, I agree. On this note, I am done looking at the models tonight.


----------



## Young Pup

channel 4 did just say 6 to 8 still. Did not get to see channel 10. Heading to channel 6 now.


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;1774953 said:


> Personally, would rather get almost nothing. Who needs an extra 20 or 30k after a season like this. It would just be a waste of a good Sunday that could otherwise been spent with my wife.


Haha I would like 20k....is be happy with like 2k more but I'm small time..
..I only make between 800-1200 per storm


----------



## jk4718

*My question and answer with Eric Elwell*
I have a question for you if you want to teach me something:
I get my models from instantweathermaps, earl barker and accuweather pro. I use the instant site first because they show up there first. I also know that outside of the 10:1 each one using a different ratio for their totals. The question I have is that instant and earl are both showing zero snow for us in the 00z run, but the accuweather pro is showing a solid 6"+. One thing that got me thinking was the weather bell maps that you guys post. Chris posted the 18z NAM from wxbell and when I compared that to instant and earl the totals were quite off and now the difference seems to be separating. My only guess in this is the the models provide these websites with the raw data information that you occasionally post and then they translate that into the pretty colors on their maps. With this guess it makes me think that there is a variable that is throwing these two websites off on their totals. Of course, I could be completely wrong. lol It would be great if you could help me understand this, if not I still appreciate all of the information that you provide. Thanks!

Complicated answer there. The raw model output used by Weatherbell and Accuweather just use a 10:1 ratio and based on mainly surface temperatures. So if you look at snow amounts on those sites, they will show sleet and freezing rain as just snow which will give you an unreal snow amount. Now if the atmosphere will all below freezing... then those sources would be accurate. However as is normally the case in central Ohio, we seem to always be close to the freezing line which "complicates" the picture. The Earl Barker sites try to use more algorithms to "predict" and separate out sleet and freezing rain... so those sites will give a different snow amount (usually). This doesn't always work out.... That is why most us meteorologists try to look at more than just snow projection output to try to figure out where the heavier snow will be. I know this doesn't really help you out.. but we just can't look at raw model numbers as those are rarely that exact/accurate.
That actually makes perfect sense. This further confirms what you just posted about how complicated this one is. Since this thing has to ride all the way to Texas and then up to us I think I will quit looking at this one until tomorrow. I can't imagine the models agreeing until tomorrow afternoon or evening...which has the be frustrating for you. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if I saw this go to zero, and I wouldn't be surprised to see it go back to a foot. Your problem is that you have to say "something" in the next 24 hours and you'll be burned at the stake for being "wrong" one way or another. haha Thanks for the information on the question and all of the posts that you do!


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1774932 said:


> Dang I just saw this. This is better.  Let's see what the gfs says. If it shows something way different, then I am changing my name, moving, and will change my appearance. LOL


LOL This is all your fault!!


----------



## jk4718

NWS- Updated the Watch at 10:22pm...still have us at 8-12". 
I vote that we ignore this until the noon run tomorrow. I'm not looking at my facebook, my laptop, my phone or my tablet until 12:00pm tomorrow. Good night everyone, time to watch my recorded Gold Rush. lol


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1774967 said:


> It is better than the nam. Big differences from earlier runs. But I am sure we will se more changes tomorrow.


What happened to the pretty colors in that map?


----------



## jk4718

His reresponse:
You are correct.. this is why I harp on people to not focus on the models until we are much closer to the storm as it will just change. Just the way life is with winter storms. We will know a lot more for sure after the 12z runs tomorrow. I mean the storm out west isn't even totally onshore yet. We need to get it onshore so the soundings can sample it and get that data into the models. Either way, us weather people will get burned if whether or not we give the data out early or late. If we don't post it, then the public will turn to someone else who does.. and then we all get "grouped together" as getting paid whether we are wrong or not. *sighs*  I'm ready for spring!


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1774988 said:


> LOL This is all your fault!!


I am going outside to find a pebble to hind under. Cause I am just that damn small. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1774991 said:


> What happened to the pretty colors in that map?


Two words Polar Vortex.


----------



## Young Pup

Thanks for posting that Justin. Once this crosses the mountains we should have a good handle on this.


----------



## Bossman 92

Anyone interested in a few pushers?? Never been used :laughing:


----------



## Fannin76

That de-escalated quickly


----------



## SnoDaddy

yep. i call bs on this storm. weather maps smether maps


----------



## Young Pup

justin I'm driving to cincinnati family emergency post the maps if you canmy brother got injured at work sell my have a broken hipthanks man


----------



## Young Pup

damn voice text you get the point thank you


----------



## kc2006

I'm no map pro but when I looked at the 6am map it had northeast ohio in the 3.5-4" total, looked like we'll get an inch through tomorrow at noon, then an addition 2.5-3" from noon-6pm and that's about it.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1775165 said:


> damn voice text you get the point thank you


Wow. I hope he is ok. I couldn't imagine breaking a hip, so hopefully that's not the case.

Here is the noon GFS. Bradley just posted that he thinks we are still looking at a 6" event with a heavier band that they won't be able to pinpoint yet. Plows are still dropping tomorrow night so that all that matters. Let me know how it goes done there for you and best of luck to him.


----------



## jk4718




----------



## BruceK

Latest runs continued the shift south a little more. Gets us into all snow here in Dayton. If it continues trending south it could reduce our snow totals a little. Generally 4-10" across the state but continue monitoring your local NWS forecast. Ours is presently 6-8" but I expect that will change after they digest this noon run.


----------



## BruceK

This is all we need to know.


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1775195 said:


> This is all we need to know.


it must have been this guys last day


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1775176 said:


> Wow. I hope he is ok. I couldn't imagine breaking a hip, so hopefully that's not the case.
> 
> Here is the noon GFS. Bradley just posted that he thinks we are still looking at a 6" event with a heavier band that they won't be able to pinpoint yet. Plows are still dropping tomorrow night so that all that matters. Let me know how it goes done there for you and best of luck to him.


thanks he fell of a train and landed on his hip and elboww. Nothing broken per x ray but they don't do mri in the emergency down here for some reason. He needs iGot him his pain medicine and beer so he won't be feeling much in a bit. I have other family down here so they will be helping his family out on the snow part.

thank you


----------



## muffy189

I see you Columbus area guys just went under a winter storm warning


----------



## CELandscapes

muffy189;1775368 said:


> I see you Columbus area guys just went under a winter storm warning


We just did too around the northern Dayton area


----------



## muffy189

CELandscapes;1775370 said:


> We just did too around the northern Dayton area


Sweet I hope we do, is like it to shift north a good 50 miles


----------



## Flawless440

Still starting tonight at 10Pm?


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1775380 said:


> Still starting tonight at 10Pm?


Just a possible salting tonight, sleet and freezing rain. Snow starts light in the morning with the heavy stuff in the late afternoon/late evening.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, back home and heading over to the get the plow out of storage to put on the 05 chevy. Pump works, I just hope the plow does the same. LOL


----------



## cotter

Did you tell him how bad his timing was? Glad he is ok. It is lining up nicely, the temp is dropping and it is moving south. Just finishing up with an alternator on the tractor. Now just need the snow!


----------



## Young Pup

cotter;1775554 said:


> Did you tell him how bad his timing was? Glad he is ok. It is lining up nicely, the temp is dropping and it is moving south. Just finishing up with an alternator on the tractor. Now just need the snow!


He really wants to get out there and play with his snow blower.  He tried to put weight on it while I was there and I have never seen him grimace in pain before. But today I did.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a picture of the 18z gfs. no new model data is used. Unless they sent up some ballons and Ihave not seen the report that they did.


----------



## cwby_ram

Hey, JP, glad your brother is ok. Here's hoping it's just a nasty bruise and will heal quick. Just getting around to dinner and checking on what the storm is looking like. That's what I get for trying to stuff a tree job in before a storm. 6" is just fine with me. We'll see soon.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1775795 said:


> Hey, JP, glad your brother is ok. Here's hoping it's just a nasty bruise and will heal quick. Just getting around to dinner and checking on what the storm is looking like. That's what I get for trying to stuff a tree job in before a storm. 6" is just fine with me. We'll see soon.


Thank you. checked in with his wife a little bit ago. He has been laying in bed since I left late this afternoon. I really hope it is just a bruise and not a hairline fracture. Time will tell over the next few days if it feels better or not.


----------



## Young Pup

This model mayhem is going to cause me to have more gray hair. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Here is my call anywhere within the state border of Ohio we see 5 to 12 inches of snow. I am going to bed.


----------



## [email protected]

I can deal with 4-6"


----------



## Flawless440

Scrape Scrape Salt Salt (As Anthony would say)

Nothing like girl scout cookies 1 o clock in the morning...


----------



## racer47

this one should break the low ball guys ,im glad I got ride of my 1 big seasonal lot ,had it for 9 or 10 years ,I had my 2 brothers plowing then .now im solo.i might have my little brother help if he can call off work ,my oldest brother is still recovering from cancer, but he is getting better .been a long fight .good luck out their, keep a eye for the stupid drivers take good care of your sidewalk guys ,looks like its going to be a long couple of days .


----------



## Fannin76

Still just rain here....


----------



## born2farm

We've got about a quarter. Snowing real light


----------



## cotter

I guess it is snowing here but I can still make out the gas station sign on 70 that is 4-5 miles away. NWS has dropped central to 3-6 inches. Got cold sitting at 24


----------



## BruceK

1/4" of sleet snow here. Light glaze underneath. Twiddling my thumbs over my churches. Hoping they cancel. Radar looks like snow could kick in any second but right now nada.


----------



## Flawless440

Anyone have a time they think its ending....

I had Monday at noon...
Now im thinking tonight at 8 pm
??? Trying to figure out what time to start these complex walkways..


----------



## CELandscapes

Flawless440;1775970 said:


> Anyone have a time they think its ending....
> 
> I had Monday at noon...
> Now im thinking tonight at 8 pm
> ??? Trying to figure out what time to start these complex walkways..[/QUOTE
> 
> Weather graphic on nws had it ending for us about 12am.


----------



## cotter

Not too long. It is heading south fast. News just said tapering by 4 in the big city.


----------



## born2farm

I was going to say....looking at the radar it won't be around long. Unless I'm missing something


----------



## [email protected]

Josh on 10tv just said the models shifted south and it'll be done by afternoon-1pm. The snow we were supposed to get this evening shifted south and rides 20 miles below I70


----------



## Flawless440

This is crazy... They are still saying 4-6"... Im doubting that now


----------



## kc2006

By the looks of the radar it'll be done here in a couple hours, we have maybe 1" down now only. The whole area was freaked out on Thursday, they did parking bans everywhere, declared a snow emergency and all kinds of stuff, for maybe a 2" event, haha.


----------



## Flawless440

Im heading out.. maybe a 1" out east here...

Man i bought shovels, tires, took a loader down to a property last night etc etc... Didn't need do any of that..

Oh well.. another easy one.. Easy money...

Be safe out there... Watch for jerk off drivers


----------



## [email protected]

Yea we're heading out when my guys get here. Starting in Westerville and working our way to the south


----------



## [email protected]

We had the chance for a huge storm and it slipped out from underneath us, literally.


----------



## BruceK

It just quit here. 1.5" on the ground. Next thing you know it will be 60 tomorrow. Great forecasting. not


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I been debating on buying a box for my skid or building something like the Kage system. Well I went and rented a skid and a box to see how we would like it, and now this is all that happens? Time the load the sleds up and head north I guess.


----------



## allseasons87

Easy $$ today! Loving it, in and out and use up some salt. Ordering new counter tops and redoing our back splash so today should take care of some of that. I'm ready for t-shirt weather ugh


----------



## rblake

not much here. what a blown forecast I am glad I didn't order more salt and rent loaders.


----------



## ram4x443015

time to burn them at the stake :angry:


----------



## jk4718

Oh boy. Just had channel 6 ride in the truck and interview me. I probably looked like an ass. Lol


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1776123 said:


> Easy $$ today! Loving it, in and out and use up some salt. Ordering new counter tops and redoing our back splash so today should take care of some of that. I'm ready for t-shirt weather ugh


Yes sir scrape scrape salt salt


----------



## cotter

Done for now out there but there is some back in Mo and Ks that may make it in here later on. Tops of the grass still showing near Bolton Field.


----------



## born2farm

Is this stuff later tonight going to miss north central ohio? I've heard yes and no.


----------



## cotter

COLUMBUS, Ohio - Your Doppler 10 Forecast

This Afternoon: Mostly cloudy north of I-70. Snow and a wintry mix, mainly south of I-70. Temperatures falling into low 20s by late afternoon. Daytime accumulation around 2-4 inches.
Tonight: Another round of snow showers, mainly along and south of I-70. Low 10
Monday: A few lingering snow showers possible early in southern and southeastern Ohio followed by decreasing clouds. Breezy and cold. High 19

Intellicast is calling for another 1-2" in central Ohio.


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1776168 said:


> Oh boy. Just had channel 6 ride in the truck and interview me. I probably looked like an ass. Lol


That's funny.. they call and email all the time..
Good storm for it.. no kaos. ..
Ill look for u on channel 6.


----------



## Flawless440

We pre salted. . A lot of it is melting before we scrape it..

Maybe 2".. I havent measured


----------



## Young Pup

Guys, I just got back in here. Please look at radar. This looks to me that we are still in the game for more snow. If I am wrong, I am a big boy I can take it. 

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1776266 said:


> We pre salted. . A lot of it is melting before we scrape it..
> 
> Maybe 2".. I havent measured


I measured 2 about 3 hours ago on a bag of calcium in the back of my other truck that had not be driven. So, I would say maybe 3 has fallen so far.


----------



## cotter

YUP on more snow! It looks like it is taking a easternly heading right thru central Il, In and hopefully us in central Oh. Thin band though so if it turns on us it won't be but a 'flesh wound'.


----------



## Young Pup

I am talking about the snow back in Mo? That looks like it could get us over night imo.


----------



## Maclawnco

Young Pup;1776293 said:


> I am talking about the snow back in Mo? That looks like it could get us over night imo.


Think you're right. Push #2, here we come. Yay! (Rolls eyes)


----------



## [email protected]

My lots on campus were blacktop slush, pre salt FTW


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1776293 said:


> I am talking about the snow back in Mo? That looks like it could get us over night imo.


If it does reach Ohio it will stay below 70 from the models


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1776177 said:


> Yes sir scrape scrape salt salt


Story of our lives anymore lol


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1776263 said:


> That's funny.. they call and email all the time..
> Good storm for it.. no kaos. ..
> Ill look for u on channel 6.


I always get those calls too. I actually answered one time and they just want you to pay for a small ad on their Web page. Some thing like $600 a year


----------



## Young Pup

Maclawnco;1776300 said:


> Think you're right. Push #2, here we come. Yay! (Rolls eyes)





[email protected];1776312 said:


> If it does reach Ohio it will stay below 70 from the models


guys we will see in a bit. It sure as hell is going to be close. Yep, one models show areas around cincy picking up 3 to 6 more and here we would see 1 to 3??? Maybe 2. Oh well, going to run out for a bit. check back in a few.


----------



## jk4718

I'm afraid to see this. We need more snow so I have an excuse not to see it. Lol

http://abc6onyourside.com/shared/ne..._plow-businesses-stay-busy-winter-29585.shtml


----------



## Maclawnco

Gonna go out in the big salt truck in a few. Gotta watch for refreeze. Better safe than sorry. Had our first slip and fall ever a bit over a week back and the temps were above freezing. Don't assume anything with the weather.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1776338 said:


> I'm afraid to see this. We need more snow so I have an excuse not to see it. Lol
> 
> http://abc6onyourside.com/shared/ne..._plow-businesses-stay-busy-winter-29585.shtml


Oh my, you need a break? Come on man. LOL Can't believe you did not give a shout out to all your plowsite buddies. LMAO


----------



## jd$jess

had 4 inches here in Bellefontaine logan county area


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1776401 said:


> Oh my, you need a break? Come on man. LOL Can't believe you did not give a shout out to all your plowsite buddies. LMAO


hahaha. I should have just complained about how the models really let us down on this one. I din't want that 12-14", but 6" would have been nice. Oh well, easy money.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1776406 said:


> hahaha. I should have just complained about how the models really let us down on this one. I din't want that 12-14", but 6" would have been nice. Oh well, easy money.


Yep, now that would have been funny. you could have said yep those darn models were saying 14 inches of snow and we get this pita event. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

jd$jess;1776402 said:


> had 4 inches here in Bellefontaine logan county area


You might be the big winner when this is over.


----------



## cotter

Walking right down 70, moving quick... should be starting in the Dayton area soon


----------



## cwby_ram

Radar sure looks like we might see some more. I was betting we wouldn't, maybe we won't get to sleep tonight after all.


----------



## [email protected]

I see blue on the radar, but nothing is falling here in GC, 270/70


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing in Grandview


----------



## cwby_ram

We're wrapping up a bigger complex at 270 and 3. I see blue and no snow, too.


----------



## CELandscapes

cwby_ram;1776528 said:


> We're wrapping up a bigger complex at 270 and 3. I see blue and no snow, too.


It's snowing here so possibly moving in your direction


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1776514 said:


> Snowing in Grandview


Grandview as in down by cincy?


----------



## Bossman 92

Bossman 92;1776536 said:


> Grandview as in down by cincy?


I assume you are meaning Grandview Hts now that I look closer.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1776542 said:


> I assume you are meaning Grandview Hts now that I look closer.


You are right Grandview Heights.


----------



## born2farm

Clear skies up this way!

We're going to end up with a push and two salts on everything. Back out at 430 to salt refreez


----------



## Bossman 92

After looking at the radar I think we are ok. We have a couple places to push and then re-salt everything in the morning so I really hope this misses us.


----------



## cwby_ram

CELandscapes;1776531 said:


> It's snowing here so possibly moving in your direction


Wound up just clipping us. Didn't amount to anything thankfully. My sidewalk guy said it almost felt like rain.
Back out to check reefer in the am here, too. It's getting cold!


----------



## [email protected]

Heading out at midnight to plow a shopping center and cleanup a few others from earlier. 

Scrape scrape salt salt!!


----------



## jk4718

cwby_ram;1776655 said:


> Wound up just clipping us. Didn't amount to anything thankfully. My sidewalk guy said it almost felt like rain.
> Back out to check reefer in the am here, too. It's getting cold!


Unless your lots were spotless everything has frozen over. I'm trying to clear parking spots and I'm just wasting gas...but at least it's billable.


----------



## racer47

got 1/2 salt run in at noon today with the freezing rain and sleet on my open accounts .let rest go .we got over 3 inches now and it still snowing .its got a lot lighter ,nice light snow getting ready to head out and plow all lots and salt . by Monday morning it will be bud light time . I will be out of salt , out of gas, and out off my mind :laughing:. its been a great winter, hope the snow is not over for the year


----------



## allseasons87

Lots are bone dry. Just one apartment complex to check up on re freeze from dripping gutters over the breezeways


----------



## Flawless440

Just got in.... never saw that 3-6"


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1776768 said:


> Just got in.... never saw that 3-6"


Port Columbus got 2.99" LOL. We just got in also. Had to pickup PlowTeam5's slack tonight and plow a lot for him. Poor old man got tired HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## born2farm

Just got done saltin refreeze. Now it's lay z boy time. This dang flu bug going around got the best of me


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1776786 said:


> Port Columbus got 2.99" LOL. We just got in also. Had to pickup PlowTeam5's slack tonight and plow a lot for him. Poor old man got tired HAHAHAHAHAHA


Haha, I was far from tired but I was on the complete opposite side of town when I got the call they needed it done asap. Knew you plowed close hence why I called you. Thank you very much for taking care of that lot. Its a PITA lot to do. We went out right after the first snow fall stopped and was able to push everything down to the pavement. Most of the later snow never made it to the lots I do so all was good.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Also, I am gonna take a shot in the dark and say this will be our last push for the year. Who agrees?


----------



## jk4718

PlowTeam5;1776964 said:


> Also, I am gonna take a shot in the dark and say this will be our last push for the year. Who agrees?


I don't think that's a very big leap. The will be a few more saltings, but unless something big pops up out of the middle of nowhere.

Ok, I may change my initial thought. The Euro is showing some action next Wed and Thurs, but that's 10 days out. lol No crazy temp swings after this last cold snap. The Euro 10 day has temps right around normal, highs flirt near 50 a few days and flirt near 30 a few days...typical Ohio weather.


----------



## Flawless440

Im ready for a warm up...

Got meetings today for grounds bids.... It's that time of year...

Need a Mulch Mule this spring.. Hard to find a used one


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1777046 said:


> I don't think that's a very big leap. The will be a few more saltings, but unless something big pops up out of the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Ok, I may change my initial thought. The Euro is showing some action next Wed and Thurs, but that's 10 days out. lol No crazy temp swings after this last cold snap. The Euro 10 day has temps right around normal, highs flirt near 50 a few days and flirt near 30 a few days...typical Ohio weather.


I am not going to look at another model this year.  Unless it is a swim suit model.


----------



## KevinClark

Young Pup;1777122 said:


> I am not going to look at another model this year.  Unless it is a swim suit model.


Now that's funny!!!!


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1777122 said:


> I am not going to look at another model this year.  Unless it is a swim suit model.


Thumbs Up I agree


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1777122 said:


> I am not going to look at another model this year.  Unless it is a swim suit model.


That's the best post in this 146 page thread


----------



## [email protected]

Swung through both of my large shopping centers, theyre blacktop. Time to go home, do some invoicing and count the money we made!!


----------



## procuts0103

We're not done yet...


----------



## BruceK

Got called out to a church lot at 2 this afternoon. It was all I could do to plow it off before it melted. But it made sense, they wanted it to dry off before it had a chance to refreeze tonight.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1777483 said:


> Got called out to a church lot at 2 this afternoon. It was all I could do to plow it off before it melted. But it made sense, they wanted it to dry off before it had a chance to refreeze tonight.


I had to do to the same but it was at union hall for retired military. They had a meeting tonight and wanted it clear. First time ever doing this property. Helps that I know one of the members. They must not have been happy with their other provider for some reason.


----------



## Young Pup

Thumbs UpThumbs Up


[email protected];1777160 said:


> That's the best post in this 146 page thread


----------



## Bossman 92

I am pumped for a full nights sleep tonight. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

I hear ya, I just got out of it about 3 hours ago. Getting ready to go get back in it after the news.


----------



## cwby_ram

Bossman 92;1777521 said:


> I am pumped for a full nights sleep tonight. :waving:


Me too! Heading there right now.


----------



## justgeorge

Downtown Cincinnati has a lot of construction going on requiring steel plates covering the holes (and trenches). Those plates can't be plowed. At my wife's office yesterday, the lunchtime entertainment was looking out the window watching people slip and sometimes fall crossing the snow covered steel plates. Sadly, no one recorded it.


----------



## Bossman 92

How much snow did you guys end up with down there George?


----------



## justgeorge

Not that much - during the day while you guys were out working I was watching the NASCAR race and enjoying a cold one. Didn't really start sticking till 9 or 10; started plowing at 2:30am. Quit snowing around three, no more than 2, 2.5 inches. South of here got more, I think Lexington got 5".

My wife just sent me a picture; one of the steel plates shifted and a car had a wheel stuck in the hole. I'll see if I can figure out how to post it.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1777485 said:


> I had to do to the same but it was at union hall for retired military. They had a meeting tonight and wanted it clear. First time ever doing this property. Helps that I know one of the members. They must not have been happy with their other provider for some reason.


Careful.. Lot of new customers looking for new plow contractors because there current contractor stopped service due to outstanding invoices.

Everybodys budject is shot.. Properties going to be cutting back on other services


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1777732 said:


> Careful.. Lot of new customers looking for new plow contractors because there current contractor stopped service due to outstanding invoices.
> 
> Everybodys budject is shot.. Properties going to be cutting back on other services


Actually paid me on the spot. I just hope it does not do the bouncing thing. LOL I know a member there so, it better not bounce. Or I will go back and get a few cases of cold beer.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1777655 said:


> Not that much - during the day while you guys were out working I was watching the NASCAR race and enjoying a cold one. Didn't really start sticking till 9 or 10; started plowing at 2:30am. Quit snowing around three, no more than 2, 2.5 inches. South of here got more, I think Lexington got 5".
> 
> My wife just sent me a picture; one of the steel plates shifted and a car had a wheel stuck in the hole. I'll see if I can figure out how to post it.


Nice, Guess they did not see the hole in front of them because of texting or putting on makeup??? LOL


----------



## justgeorge

I wish she had taken a picture from the other side; that had to have ripped something up if she was going any speed at all.


----------



## jk4718

Who is starting the thread: "What are you buying with all of your snow money?"
:laughing:


----------



## [email protected]

jk4718;1777809 said:


> Who is starting the thread: "What are you buying with all of your snow money?"
> :laughing:


Idk but I'm paying off a truck and the new VPlow I just bought this year LOL


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1777809 said:


> Who is starting the thread: "What are you buying with all of your snow money?"
> :laughing:


Thats a good one... You should start it..

Mulch Mule

Leave in a week for a vacation by a beach... Looking at houses while we are there..


----------



## Mike S

That would be a good thread!!!!!


----------



## BruceK

Out for a couple of beers with a buddy last night. On my way home around 11pm I found myself pulling through my lots checking for refreeze. Old habits die hard.


----------



## xjoedirt55x

we are going to get more snow.... don't be leaving on vacation just yet lol.


----------



## cwby_ram

Any thoughts on tonight? Little salting maybe?


----------



## Young Pup

I am not counting on doing anything tonight. the air is pretty dry out there.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1779318 said:


> I am not counting on doing anything tonight. the air is pretty dry out there.


Sounds good to me. I've been enjoying sleeping at night!


----------



## jk4718

I won't post any maps, but I will say that we shouldn't pack up the plows just yet. The Euro is not letting go of the idea of bringing winter back for one more round.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1779352 said:


> I won't post any maps, but I will say that we shouldn't pack up the plows just yet. The Euro is not letting go of the idea of bringing winter back for one more round.


I am not posting any either. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1779339 said:


> Sounds good to me. I've been enjoying sleeping at night!


Me as well. Actually waking up at a normal time too.


----------



## cwby_ram

jk4718;1779352 said:


> I won't post any maps, but I will say that we shouldn't pack up the plows just yet. The Euro is not letting go of the idea of bringing winter back for one more round.


I saw that one from Rich at Skyeye. Obviously way out, but I'm not packing up winter equipment yet either.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1779359 said:


> Me as well. Actually waking up at a normal time too.


My kids have been making sure I do that!


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1779366 said:


> I saw that one from Rich at Skyeye. Obviously way out, but I'm not packing up winter equipment yet either.


Me either. Thought about going to the car wash today, but the spirit did not move me that way. LOL


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1779380 said:


> Me either. Thought about going to the car wash today, but the spirit did not move me that way. LOL


I need to do that really bad, but I've not been moved either. Ha ha.


----------



## justgeorge

jk4718;1779352 said:


> I won't post any maps, but I will say that we shouldn't pack up the plows just yet. The Euro is not letting go of the idea of bringing winter back for one more round.


I'm going to help you guys out, cause I put my plow into the storage unit today after visiting the car wash. That should make it snow.....


----------



## BruceK

Latest model runs for next weeks storm puts the freeze line near the top of the state. Looking like us 70ites will have little to think about.


----------



## jk4718

BruceK;1780048 said:


> Latest model runs for next weeks storm puts the freeze line near the top of the state. Looking like us 70ites will have little to think about.


For the Euro? It's still showing the two systems merging (in the 12z). I give it about a 20% chance of happening, but it shows plowable snow for just south of 70 on up. From 30 on up it has them getting buried. Screw it....here's the map. I had my first real patio estimate of the season so I'm ready to put the plows away. Thumbs Up


----------



## BruceK

The euro always seems to over amplify this far out.


----------



## jk4718

BruceK;1780301 said:


> The euro always seems to over amplify this far out.


It really does. The only big storms we get are the surprise ones. I still feel let down by the last one. I really wanted to finish the season with a big one, then have it get to 50 degrees two days later.


----------



## BruceK

Not all big storms are surprises. Whatever happens will happen though. My customers are already feeling broke so I wasn't wishing for a big close to the season, two of them are already so far over budget I set up a payment plan for them. We have had a great season. It is time to put away the plows and let the sun shine. I have 200 acres of corn and soybean seed waiting to get planted but I need the soil temps to reach the 50's first. We are still a long way from there.


----------



## jk4718

10tv Meteorologist Eric Elwell just did a great job explaining the potential for next week, you should follow him on Facebook. Apparently the Euro is calling for three small systems to phase and then hit cold air pushing down over Ohio. It's almost the same set up as the last storm. The GFS has the same ingredients, but does not have them merging until just before they leave the East Coast. Since this is is more complicated than the last storm I have zero faith in models for this. I'm just going to keep moving forward with Spring and if something happens it happens. 

I'm with you on wanting to move on Bruce. The snow money was good, but I don't rely on snow money, I treat it as bonus money. We are booked out two months deep already and if I don't start making patio money then I'll start running backwards.


----------



## Young Pup

Not getting any hopes up for it yet. I will come late Sunday if things start to fall into place. Going to sharpen hedge trimmers, work on a mower and do some other little things today. Got to pace myself.


----------



## procuts0103

I hope So... I could go for another night of plowing


----------



## jk4718

138 hours out now and the Euro still looks exactly the same. GFS has nothing.


----------



## [email protected]

jk4718;1780801 said:


> 138 hours out now and the Euro still looks exactly the same. GFS has nothing.


What company do you work for? Or own?


----------



## jk4718

This one. lol


----------



## Flawless440

Anyone do or have a sprinkler system guy??

Need a estimate for a new install in Reynoldsburg..

Cannot find emails from the guy i was using last season, can't remember his name...

He was able to give estimates with out coming to the site, it was fast and great


----------



## born2farm

Pulled all the spreaders out today and pressured washed the trucks. It's bound to snow now


----------



## wnwniner

I know some of you here in Columbus do patios...Looking for a few quotes, PM me for details. I'm in Westerville. thanks.


----------



## Bossman 92

I pumped the liquids out of the sidewalk truck, cleaned all the salt and trash out of the bed, power washed both the blowers and the truck. Enough for today.


On a side note I spent the last 2 days on lake erie ice fishing for walleyes....What a trip. We pulled a 5 man limit yesterday with several over 10lbs. Fish fry tomorrow


----------



## procuts0103

I'm thinking salt run tonight. Temps are dropping into the 20s. What do you think?


----------



## jk4718

Euro went back to snow, GFS is still North...screw those models. Here is a better one!!


----------



## BruceK

Nice one Justin.


----------



## muffy189

jk4718;1781267 said:


> Euro went back to snow, GFS is still North...screw those models. Here is a better one!!


That's my kind of model


----------



## born2farm

Well I guess I'm putting one spreader back in tonight


----------



## Flawless440

Swear i saw a few snow flakes letting the dog out...


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1781389 said:


> Swear i saw a few snow flakes letting the dog out...


Are you drinking? Yep, we had flurries here as well.


----------



## jk4718




----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1781507 said:


>


Not until tomorrows run will I get excited. LOL


----------



## justgeorge

jk4718;1781507 said:


>


I'm not buying it!


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1781520 said:


> I'm not buying it!


I am buying into it, but not completely yet. payup payup Here is 40 bucks for the cause.


----------



## cwby_ram

Yup, looking like a salt action in the am. Just got back from dinner at the neighbors. 50 and sunny when we went over, 30 and a dusting on the way back. Sidewalks were a bit slick.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1781524 said:


> Yup, looking like a salt action in the am. Just got back from dinner at the neighbors. 50 and sunny when we went over, 30 and a dusting on the way back. Sidewalks were a bit slick.


Nothing here, I am going to bed and not going to worry aabout going out to check anything.  We had some flurries but the pavement has dried up.


----------



## procuts0103

Dried here too...


----------



## SnoDaddy




----------



## SnoDaddy

since you guys like to get excited about models that will never happen, here's another one....:waving:


----------



## BruceK

Oh my. These models are getting the NWS excited. They just issued a Special Weather Statement about the possibility of accumulating snow Wednesday for Dayton.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1781789 said:


> Oh my. These models are getting the NWS excited. They just issued a Special Weather Statement about the possibility of accumulating snow Wednesday for Dayton.


For readers in central Ohio, I didn't mention it in the email I sent out,
but your area may be getting 2 to 5+ inches of snow by Wednesday night.


----------



## fortydegnorth

I'll take the snow, but it figures we'd get more. Just pulled the v-box, washed trucks and cars and started a fire pit/retaining wall job last week. It's more money so I'll put it all back together and hopefully plow some more. payup


----------



## procuts0103

Let it snow boys!


----------



## jk4718

Rain changing to snow though. You know those wet roads can melt off the first inch and a half. Still will be a while before we see where that freezing line ends up. I really wanted to store the plows today, guess that'll be next weekend.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1781880 said:


> Rain changing to snow though. You know those wet roads can melt off the first inch and a half. Still will be a while before we see where that freezing line ends up. I really wanted to store the plows today, guess that'll be next weekend.


Maybe you can, maybe you can't.

Another quote:

We'll likely see a similar setup just over a week later when models are showing yet another storm, this time further south, hitting our area between the 15th and 17th. That one will also feature warmer air before it arrives, then wet snow and maybe some accumulation as it ends, followed by another blast of unusual cold for March. There may even be snow showers the day after that storm departs…so enjoy the rounds of warmth when we get them because we're not finished with the cold air and snow potential.


----------



## Young Pup

Anybody watch the Buckeyes game? Nice way to finish the regular season.


----------



## procuts0103

Dumb question but why does everyone want to put plows and Salters away? I make so much more money plowing then mowing. I wish it would snow till June. ...


----------



## cwby_ram

procuts0103;1781908 said:


> Dumb question but why does everyone want to put plows and Salters away? I make so much more money plowing then mowing. I wish it would snow till June. ...


I'm with you, I'm in no rush to end winter. I am getting some small project jobs knocked off the list with the nice weather. Kinda easing myself back into reality, I guess.


----------



## SnoDaddy

procuts0103;1781908 said:


> Dumb question but why does everyone want to put plows and Salters away? I make so much more money plowing then mowing. I wish it would snow till June. ...


Because in my case we make way way way more $$ doing warm weather work. Snow $$ is good but I'm so sick of the **** weather. Charge more an ull want it warm too!!


----------



## rblake

iam with you procuts. forget the mowers


----------



## Flawless440

Hellz yeah bring on a 2-4"... Trees during the day, plowing at night.. Its all easy money with the right equipment


----------



## Maclawnco

procuts0103;1781908 said:


> Dumb question but why does everyone want to put plows and Salters away? I make so much more money plowing then mowing. I wish it would snow till June. ...


Because mowing is for monkeys. Get into some other segment of the industry and you will change your tune too.


----------



## jk4718

Mac is right, there is a reason why so many companies sub mowing out. I make a hell of a lot more with hardscapes than plowing. I budget my year based off of 9 months of work. If everything goes right then the snow money goes to buying new equipment. 

I made a lot this winter, but if I don't get back to the real work then I will start losing money...fast!


----------



## Flawless440

I mow grass in order to land the snow and tree contracts..


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1782196 said:


> I mow grass in order to land the snow and tree contracts..


I'm with you bro


----------



## Bossman 92

Sounds like the storm for Wednesday pulled north or north west on this mornings runs. Good I was not looking forward to pushing more snocrete. 

Bring on spring! Thumbs Up


----------



## kashman

1in is all I need


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1782245 said:


> Sounds like the storm for Wednesday pulled north or north west on this mornings runs. Good I was not looking forward to pushing more snocrete.
> 
> Bring on spring! Thumbs Up


Yep. Columbus may get a salting, but plowing looks out. Let's get this darn ground unfrozen so we can get back to making payup


----------



## Young Pup

Remember the models are an hour later due to the time change. I'm out doing leaf work. Wednesday probably salting. Hopefully plowing. But from what I can see on my phone, n/e guys have a better shot at plowing


----------



## BruceK

NWS still has us changing to snow about midday Wednesday. The trouble with daytime snows this time of year is their battle with the sun on pavement. Doubt it will stick much during the day but at sunset look out if it keeps up that long.


----------



## cwby_ram

[email protected];1782236 said:


> I'm with you bro


Yup, me too. I do just fine mowing, plus all the add-on landscape stuff. Still like the work all night and get a week of days off kind of schedule!


----------



## procuts0103

can someone post the most recent models


----------



## jk4718

procuts0103;1782365 said:


> can someone post the most recent models


GFS 12z: http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=ILN

Nam 12z: http://wxcaster.com/gis-snow-overlays-10to1.php3?STATIONID=ILN


----------



## jk4718

procuts0103;1782365 said:


> can someone post the most recent models


0z Euro: http://i.imgur.com/TFxokje.png


----------



## jk4718

Has anybody noticed how our winters seem to come in pairs? Two bad years, then two good years. Last year was definitely better than last year and the year before and we all know how this year turned out. Well as I sat here letting my ADD kick in on these patio estimates I started reading articles about this year being an El Nino year. Word is that it could be in full as soon as May. That led me to look at what happens in an El Nino winter...and the result was not good. A NOAA research paper noted that in 7 of the last 8 El Nino periods from November to March of those years the Ohio snowfall was below average, with the exception of the great lakes lake effect regions. This was a result of above average temps and below average moisture. 

Take it for what it's worth (and I can provide links if you want them), but I'm lowering my snow removal income budgets for this upcoming winter.


----------



## Young Pup

So much for easing back into work. 4 leaf jobs today. 2 with heavy wet leaves. 2 more jobs to do tomorrow and the fall work should be done. LOL I already am hurting. LOL But glad I got the 4 done, as they were on Campus and parking was no problem with spring break going on.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Maclawnco;1782052 said:


> Because mowing is for monkeys. Get into some other segment of the industry and you will change your tune too.


I couldn't disagree more. If you know how to do it right you can make quite a bit of money still.

Overall, yes mowing is low margin recurring income that leads to enhancements generally. But there is still lots of money to be made with the right systems.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

All the El's & La's. If it snows or not it's all good! Nothing we can do about it, just take what comes! What sucks is the ice is melting on Lake Erie! Been a great winter all around! Great plowing & great ice fishing!


----------



## jk4718

Kids rode bikes and played outside while I grilled up some burgers and dogs....I am SO ready for Spring.


----------



## cwby_ram

jk4718;1782864 said:


> Kids rode bikes and played outside while I grilled up some burgers and dogs....I am SO ready for Spring.


We did burgers tonight, too. That spring breeze sure was nice. Maybe I am ready for spring...


----------



## Flawless440

Count down to sandy beaches and palm trees...5 days..prsport

So you know what that means... You will be pushing snow in the next 2 weeks...


----------



## Botchy5967

anyone have model runs for winter storm "Vulcan"  Lol


----------



## allseasons87

MahonLawnCare;1782687 said:


> I couldn't disagree more. If you know how to do it right you can make quite a bit of money still.
> 
> Overall, yes mowing is low margin recurring income that leads to enhancements generally. But there is still lots of money to be made with the right systems.


We mow some big properties and make fantastic money. Commercial and high end residential. Mowing crew rolls with 2 60" lazers, 52", 36", and a 30", and can mow very well in a short amount of time. Of course the landscape work is excellent $$$


----------



## Flawless440

Radio said 1-3" tomorrow.....

Noon changing to snow..

Whats the scoop?


----------



## R75419

At the rate we accumulate snow this winter (6-12 or 4-8 forecast for tomorrow) the Toledo metro area has a shot at a 100" total season. We didnt/wont plow all of them due to melting on contact etc. but still that is a hell of a number for NW Ohio. I am hearing of a bunch of properties that will be available next year due to poor service from providers being over extended on service times. The question for many of us in this market will be can we expand and maintain good levels of performance.


----------



## procuts0103

Got our butts kicked this year with seasonals but I'm coming back for more next year. Same price just happy to have the work. It's so cut throat up here with lowballers and not to be rude guys that have no business plowing snow... I've said it before, seasonals are the way to go. I love them and will continue to push for more and more. We have guys here mowing yards for 15 bucks a cut! Yes 15. I go for the bigger commercial plowing because I have good equipment and can handle them. Like I said I make way more plowing snow then cutting grass.... let it snow!!!


----------



## Young Pup

I think we will have a salt run tomorrow night with the temps falling like a rock. 1 to 2 in town, but not sure how much will stick on the pavement. Heck it is still 58 at this hour.


----------



## BruceK

Snow is expected to cut off by 5pm in Dayton. By then the temp should be around 25°. If it is windy enough to supercool the pavement some may stick but not looking for much. Plow is off the truck. Spreader is still on.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1783610 said:


> Snow is expected to cut off by 5pm in Dayton. By then the temp should be around 25°. If it is windy enough to supercool the pavement some may stick but not looking for much. Plow is off the truck. Spreader is still on.


I know it is basically a now cast situation, but the latest models shows snow still in the area at 7pm tomorrow night including you.. Albeit light snow. the models even put out a little more for us in the Columbus area.


----------



## BruceK

Two TV stations here pushed the 5pm cutoff. Hopefully there will be more clarity by the time we wake up. As warm as the ground got with the past few warm days it will take a lot of wind to chill it back down.


----------



## Flawless440

procuts0103;1783491 said:


> Got our butts kicked this year with seasonals but I'm coming back for more next year. Same price just happy to have the work. It's so cut throat up here with lowballers and not to be rude guys that have no business plowing snow... I've said it before, seasonals are the way to go. I love them and will continue to push for more and more. We have guys here mowing yards for 15 bucks a cut! Yes 15. I go for the bigger commercial plowing because I have good equipment and can handle them. Like I said I make way more plowing snow then cutting grass.... let it snow!!!


I thought for seasonals you don't want it to snow


----------



## born2farm

Well rain, rain rain. I think the ground will be warm enough that hopefully the first bit of snow melts in contact.


----------



## Bossman 92

I think you are right. I also read that the models tracked a bit north on the morning runs.


----------



## Bossman 92

JP....what are your thoughts on this storm? I just saw the latest HRRR map and it has just north of Dayton to north of C bus to about Canton down for less than an inch.


----------



## BruceK

Watch the radar. It's better than any model at this point.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Mist or light rain falling here but the temps are down to 34. I'm going to watch the next two hours closely. I may head out and throw salt soon on some lots so it doesn't flash freeze and cause a huge mess.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1783752 said:


> JP....what are your thoughts on this storm? I just saw the latest HRRR map and it has just north of Dayton to north of C bus to about Canton down for less than an inch.


As Bruce said we need to watch radar. The hrrr does a pretty good job, but looking at radar it sure seems like we are going to be getting more. what ever happens, I am still ready. Never took one think off the truck and still have 3/4 of a skid of salt on it.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
1046 AM EDT WED MAR 12 2014

INZ058-059-066-OHZ054>056-060>065-070>074-080-122300-
/O.EXA.KILN.WW.Y.0012.000000T0000Z-140313T0000Z/
FAYETTE IN-UNION IN-FRANKLIN IN-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-
PREBLE-MONTGOMERY-GREENE-FAYETTE OH-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-BUTLER-
WARREN-CLINTON-ROSS-HOCKING-HIGHLAND-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CONNERSVILLE...LIBERTY...BROOKVILLE...
LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...EATON...DAYTON...XENIA...
WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE...CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER...HAMILTON...
LEBANON...WILMINGTON...CHILLICOTHE...LOGAN...HILLSBORO
1046 AM EDT WED MAR 12 2014

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 8 PM EDT THIS
EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL
8 PM EDT THIS EVENING.

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 1 TO 2 INCHES.

* TIMING...SNOW...MODERATE AT TIMES...CAN BE EXPECTED THROUGH
THE AFTERNOON. SNOW WILL TAPER OFF BY THIS EVENING.

* IMPACTS...TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES ARE EXPECTED DUE TO REDUCED
VISIBILITIES AND SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.

* WINDS...NORTH 20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 50 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES...FALLING INTO THE MID 20S.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

REMEMBER...A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT PERIODS
OF SNOW WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SNOW COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION
WHILE DRIVING. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE
SOURCE OF INFORMATION FOR THE LATEST UPDATES. ADDITIONAL DETAILS
CAN ALSO BE FOUND AT WWW.WEATHER.GOV/ILN AS WELL AS ON OUR
FACEBOOK AND TWITTER PAGES.

&&

$$


----------



## jk4718

BruceK;1783843 said:


> Watch the radar. It's better than any model at this point.


You must have a bubble around you Bruce. I've been watching that snow sit at the state line for the last hour. I wouldn't be surprised to see it break apart before getting to Columbus...as usual. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

I have a puddle on my roof above my porch starting to freeze over. I will say 80 percent coverage.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Ground temps here are 42 air is 32. Just a matter of time until the ground catches up


----------



## BruceK

Grass is almost white here. Pavement is just wet.


----------



## Bossman 92

What are the chances the winds dry up the wet lots before they freeze up?


----------



## BruceK

Bossman 92;1783897 said:


> What are the chances the winds dry up the wet lots before they freeze up?


I was just about to say this will probably evaporate from the pavement before it gets a chance to freeze. I'll wait until 4 or 5 to see if anything will need salt before the pavement hits freezing. This time of year enough solar radiation gets through the cloud layer to make a difference. Darkness will be our enemy.

It looks like it is just about over ofr Dayton.


----------



## BruceK

How much did Toledo get today?


----------



## Bossman 92

BruceK;1783898 said:


> I was just about to say this will probably evaporate from the pavement before it gets a chance to freeze. I'll wait until 4 or 5 to see if anything will need salt before the pavement hits freezing. This time of year enough solar radiation gets through the cloud layer to make a difference. Darkness will be our enemy.
> 
> It looks like it is just about over ofr Dayton.


Kind of what I was thinking too. Even though the sun isnt out, this time of year the sun angle usually packs quite a punch. I dont have alot of salt left...so I dont want to waste it if we dont need it.


----------



## Bossman 92

BruceK;1783902 said:


> How much did Toledo get today?


On a weather forum I try to follow I saw unoffical reports of 10". It sounds like it dropped off quick south and east of there tho.


----------



## buckhigh

What's everyone seeing out there? Besides a white out. Man it's windy! Westside Cleveland has maybe a half inch with a nice thin layer of snow on top. Thought we would see more accumulation by now. Thinking between the warm ground temps and high winds not much is sticking. Snow is coming down almost horizontal. I don't see that foot happening like they were all calling for.


----------



## Young Pup

Temp is below freezing here now Had some sleet a bit ago, now it looks to be a wind driven snow.


----------



## cwby_ram

buckhigh;1783907 said:


> What's everyone seeing out there? Besides a white out. Man it's windy! Westside Cleveland has maybe a half inch with a nice thin layer of snow on top. Thought we would see more accumulation by now. Thinking between the warm ground temps and high winds not much is sticking. Snow is coming down almost horizontal. I don't see that foot happening like they were all calling for.


It just switched 30 or 40 minutes ago here north of Westerville. Sticking to grass, but not pavement. Lots of wind. Everything is just wet for now. Except my porch, that's slick.


----------



## cotter

FIZZLE! Not going tn amount to squat for us. just as it was starting to stick to the grass the clouds get thin and it is gone. Though I got an email that they are shutting the world down early in Rochester Ny.


----------



## [email protected]

Salted everything down. Not taking any chances this time at the shopping centers and one doctors office. 2 days after the last event I got a call on a slip and fall when the pavement was barely wet, during a 40* day. So it's safe to say the lot looks like gravel today.


----------



## born2farm

Been snowing good but not amounting to much. Salted a few lots and going to start walks shortly. Looks like the heaviest is over


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1783921 said:


> Been snowing good but not amounting to much. Salted a few lots and going to start walks shortly. Looks like the heaviest is over


Dragging my feet here. Just got back from picking up kids and everything is still wet, though the wind seems to be drying it up a bit. Temps are dropping, but I don't see any accumulation happening. My only worry at this point is flash freezing when the sun goes down.


----------



## Young Pup

I am dragging my feet too. The curb across the street is drying up. Heck the snow is popping out at the moment. but we do have more coming in per radar. I am sure it will hit right when it starts to get dark. LOL


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1783939 said:


> I am dragging my feet too. The curb across the street is drying up. Heck the snow is popping out at the moment. but we do have more coming in per radar. I am sure it will hit right when it starts to get dark. LOL


Was just looking at that, sub was out bright a bit ago. We'll just wait and see, truck is ready to go if need be.


----------



## Bossman 92

Maybe I am off but I think the wind will dry off the lots before it freezes. Road temps are still above freezing and its windy as hell out there now. Not sure anything is coming tonight by looking at the radar.


----------



## Young Pup

You are not off. The wind will definitely help dry things out. Getting some light snow showers here at the moment.


----------



## Flawless440

Wind has it dried up out east...


----------



## SnoDaddy

It would suck to live in the NE


----------



## Bossman 92

SnoDaddy;1783978 said:


> It would suck to live in the NE


Yes it would. Toledo would be bad enough.


----------



## rblake

what a nice surprise. light snow squalls covered everything tonight. Just got done at 3:00 a.m. Salt bin is down to 5 tons of salt. Hopefully I will need to order more salt.


----------



## muffy189

We ended up with a dusting getting ready to go salt then I think we are done for the year, I don't see anything in the long range. This was defiantly one of the best year I've had in my 27 years plowing


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I see on the new that dayton got some snow to cover things, my house, west of dayton and my sites just north of me were all bone dry.


----------



## magneto259

That was a dud. It is dryer than a popcorn fart out there.


----------



## Flawless440

magneto259;1784378 said:


> That was a dud. It is dryer than a popcorn fart out there.


Local guys called for 1-2" herd 1-3" on radio...



[email protected];1783919 said:


> Salted everything down. Not taking any chances this time at the shopping centers and one doctors office. 2 days after the last event I got a call on a slip and fall when the pavement was barely wet, during a 40* day. So it's safe to say the lot looks like gravel today.


My customers would lose it if we pre-salted... I had customers calling yesterday telling me not to service.. They didn't care if we got 2"....:crying:


----------



## R75419

BruceK;1783902 said:


> How much did Toledo get today?


About 8"s more than I wanted to push. That crap was so wet and heavy, no where to stack it due to the record year. We had a backhoe delivered by 3pm got everything stacked and stacked a 2 acre lot for a buddy in 7 hours on the engine meter. The best part is now it can snow more as we have room to put it somewhere. Our lots did not dry up all the way and we have thick ice where the water kept running out of the piles but at -2 what can you do other than lay salt on top of it. The best part is the sun is out nice and bright so I should be able to just salt the edges of the lots tonight for refreeze. Sure is getting scary short on salt.


----------



## jk4718

muffy189;1784360 said:


> We ended up with a dusting getting ready to go salt then I think we are done for the year, I don't see anything in the long range. This was defiantly one of the best year I've had in my 27 years plowing


Yep. I think we are done too. The Euro and GFS are pretty dry, minus some lake effect stuff. The is a good storm South of us on the 17th, but the cold air pushes it South and even if it backed off it would make it rain. There is a couple smaller things like on the 20th, but it looks warm enough that it will melt off.

I'm cashing in my chips boys. Plows go into storage on Sunday and we start a new patio on Monday. I'll be the first to say that next season will not be as generous and every yahoo with 4wd will put a plow on this Fall thinking they'll strike it rich like this year. And since I have used every other smilie this year... lol


----------



## born2farm

Well we got to salt some patches. Hope were done now


----------



## BruceK

Could only justify about 4 bags of salt this morning instead of the usual 25. Mostly on the north and east sides of buildings. Would have liked to reduce the summer inventory a little more. I really didn't think this would amount for much. Rain to snow around here never seems to accumulate this time of year. At one point yesterday there was over an inch in the grass while it was snowing. An hour later it was all gone. The evening dustings were the only things that stuck and they were skimpy. Not counting on any more but you never know.


----------



## Young Pup

While I am not confident that we are done, I am switching gears and working on spring cleanups. Time will tell over the next couple of days if we get something Sun/tues timeframe.


----------



## BruceK

I remember pushing 5" in the first week of may a few years back. You just never know.


----------



## jk4718

BruceK;1784528 said:


> I remember pushing 5" in the first week of may a few years back. You just never know.


That would be fine. I work on a patio on Monday, plow on Tuesday and go back to work on Wednesday. Just keep the evening temps above freezing so I can make payup lol


----------



## BruceK

OOps, I meant the first week of April.


----------



## muffy189

BruceK;1784535 said:


> OOps, I meant the first week of April.


I've plowed as late as the 10th of April before. But I'm not holding my breath this year


----------



## jk4718

UUUUUUMMMMM, where the heck did this come from???


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1784496 said:


> While I am not confident that we are done, I am switching gears and working on spring cleanups. Time will tell over the next couple of days if we get something Sun/tues timeframe.





jk4718;1785014 said:


> UUUUUUMMMMM, where the heck did this come from???


I posted earlier, that I was not confident that we are done. We get warm spells but then we get cold as well. Just a feeling I have is all.


----------



## Young Pup

The gfs is not as strong with the snow. Be interesting to see the noon runs on Friday to see if they still like this idea.


----------



## jk4718

GFS has the storm South of 70, but this was a BIG change on both model. This will be interesting to see tomorrow.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1785019 said:


> The gfs is not as strong with the snow. Be interesting to see the noon runs on Friday to see if they still like this idea.


You know I hate the NAM, usually because it is the killjoy in our snow model parties...but it was correct on the last two storms.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1785021 said:


> You know I hate the NAM, usually because it is the killjoy in our snow model parties...but it was correct on the last two storms.


Yep, the nam is just now getting a handle on this. This will be crazy that is for sure.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1785023 said:


> Yep, the nam is just now getting a handle on this. This will be crazy that is for sure.


Good thing most of these guys are sleeping or I would catch hell for posted a 6-10" snowfall map. My fiance is going to strangle me in my sleep in the morning. I only hope she sees my Facebook post after her first cup of coffee and not before. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1785025 said:


> Good thing most of these guys are sleeping or I would catch hell for posted a 6-10" snowfall map. My fiance is going to strangle me in my sleep in the morning. I only hope she sees my Facebook post after her first cup of coffee and not before. :laughing:


I figured I would let you be the bad guy. They all know your face from being on tv. They can hunt you down and take it out on you. LOL


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1785026 said:


> I figured I would let you be the bad guy. They all know your face from being on tv. They can hunt you down and take it out on you. LOL


Well played. I just laughed so hard it woke the dogs. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1785027 said:


> Well played. I just laughed so hard it woke the dogs. :laughing:


LMAO. This guys are going to crap in their shorts in the morning. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

And for good measure, lets bring a little more snow in the middle of next week. Just a little for now. LOL I am going to bed. Can't wait to see these guys reactions later on. LOL


----------



## cwby_ram

jk4718;1785025 said:


> Good thing most of these guys are sleeping or I would catch hell for posted a 6-10" snowfall map. My fiance is going to strangle me in my sleep in the morning. I only hope she sees my Facebook post after her first cup of coffee and not before. :laughing:


Hey, I'm good with it. Taking the plow and spreader off tomorrow for some tree work, but definitely keeping it handy. We'll see though, after the last two, I'm not gonna hold my breath. And I'm sure not saying anything on Facebook until maybe Saturday morning...


----------



## [email protected]

Let it snow!!!!


----------



## Bossman 92

Not what I was wanting to find when I logged in this morning.......


----------



## BruceK

I'm not buying it. If this system does come a little more north it will also bring warmer temps with it and the models just haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## jk4718

Do I think that I'll be plowing 9-10"? NO Do I think that someone in Ohio will get snow? YES As much as I like seeing us in the bullseye we all know that this will change dramatically over the next 48 hours, and even then we won't know. This does give me enough of an excuse to delay our patio install scheduled for Monday though.


----------



## Young Pup

Got to remember that cold air will be coming in and this should be falling during night time hours. Here is what one model the bukfit is putting out for some cities. I did not run these numbers, someone posted them on skyeye. 

CVG
GFS - 5.5”
NAM - 5.6”

LUK
GFS - 4.9”
NAM - 5.7”

DAY
GFS - 0.6”
NAM - 4.9”

CMH
GFS - 2.3”
NAM - 9.5”


----------



## Bossman 92

Now all we need is a 300 mile south shift 



I am so sick of winter


----------



## Young Pup

For those of you who are on facebook. Go to Eric Elwell's page. He has a video up discussing this potential storm. Does a very good job of explaining it. The first noon model run starts in about an hour or less.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam which will go to noon on Monday. BBL.


----------



## jk4718

Now that the gfs and nam match, we have to see if it pushes a little farther North. It would suck to see this being a "South of 70" event. After the last two events we would feel like the awkward kid sitting on the bench for all the big games.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1785145 said:


> Now that the gfs and nam match, we have to see if it pushes a little farther North. It would suck to see this being a "South of 70" event. After the last two events we would feel like the awkward kid sitting on the bench for all the big games.


I hear ya, can't wait to see the gfs. But I have to go do a couple of things. I wil have to look at while I am driving. Or while I am at a red light.


----------



## Bossman 92

Hey JP.... where can I find those maps? I have a few places I usually look but I have to wait on someone else to post them.

Thanks


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1785150 said:


> Hey JP.... where can I find those maps? I have a few places I usually look but I have to wait on someone else to post them.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.instantweathermaps.com/
and once you get the hang of those and want to see the closer up stuff...
http://wxcaster.com/models_main.htm


----------



## procuts0103

It better shift north. I'm waiting to send my February invoices out I can't wait they are going to be big!!!


----------



## jk4718

procuts0103;1785154 said:


> It better shift north. I'm waiting to send my February invoices out I can't wait they are going to be big!!!


February? They may start thinking that you did all of that for free if you don't hurry up. :laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1785152 said:


> http://www.instantweathermaps.com/
> and once you get the hang of those and want to see the closer up stuff...
> http://wxcaster.com/models_main.htm


Thanks man!! When you post the snowfall totals is that from the loop?? OR am I missing something?


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1785165 said:


> Thanks man!! When you post the snowfall totals is that from the loop?? OR am I missing something?


The map that Jp posted is:
12z- Total- Sfc Snowfall (in)- 84hrs

You have to pay for the loop feature.
If there are multiple events then you can use "6 or 12 hour" instead of "total" to get a better feel for how much snow comes in those 6 and 12 hour periods.


----------



## ram4x443015

we will get snow now the boss had me pull out the snow stakes yesterday :laughing:


----------



## jk4718

Here you go JP, let the model wars begin.


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1785167 said:


> The map that Jp posted is:
> 12z- Total- Sfc Snowfall (in)- 84hrs
> 
> You have to pay for the loop feature.
> If there are multiple events then you can use "6 or 12 hour" instead of "total" to get a better feel for how much snow comes in those 6 and 12 hour periods.


Thanks again. I didnt look far enough down to see the total snowfall option.

I just checked the GFS too. Crazy the difference from the 06Z.

I think I read somewhere that the 06z & 18z are not as accurate as the 00z and the 12z..... Is that true?


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1785150 said:


> Hey JP.... where can I find those maps? I have a few places I usually look but I have to wait on someone else to post them.
> 
> Thanks





jk4718;1785152 said:


> http://www.instantweathermaps.com/
> and once you get the hang of those and want to see the closer up stuff...
> http://wxcaster.com/models_main.htm


there you go. Pretty easy to use too.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1785198 said:


> Here you go JP, let the model wars begin.


Holy ****. :laughing::laughing::laughing: I will go to the weather forums and see what they are saying. Has Eric Elwell posted any updates?


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1785204 said:


> Thanks again. I didnt look far enough down to see the total snowfall option.
> 
> I just checked the GFS too. Crazy the difference from the 06Z.
> 
> I think I read somewhere that the 06z & 18z are not as accurate as the 00z and the 12z..... Is that true?


The 06 and 18z do not get any new data from ballon launches. The only time they send up ballons is when we really have a bad situation setting up.


----------



## procuts0103

Figured I wait for the one plow in march.... didn't think we would be this busy in march


----------



## Young Pup

No news on one forum, the other is saying the Canadian is looking the gfs. Heading to take a look now.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1785222 said:


> No news on one forum, the other is saying the Canadian is looking the gfs. Heading to take a look now.


Not that the GFS doesn't make sense. This thing has only come north in the last 12 hours, but I can't stop thinking about the last two storms where we toted the gfs while the nam was the naysayer...and we know how that turned out. Guess time will tell. Either way it doesn't affect me too much.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1785224 said:


> Not that the GFS doesn't make sense. This thing has only come north in the last 12 hours, but I can't stop thinking about the last two storms where we toted the gfs while the nam was the naysayer...and we know how that turned out. Guess time will tell. Either way it doesn't affect me too much.


the Canadian looks like it. It seems to be holding the precip south of us. The euro will be out in a bit. Yep, I would hope the euro comes north to give the nam credit. But tonights runs will be interesting.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1785232 said:


> the Canadian looks like it. It seems to be holding the precip south of us. The euro will be out in a bit. Yep, I would hope the euro comes north to give the nam credit. But tonights runs will be interesting.


Has it south like the gfs?


----------



## Bossman 92

I havent seen it but I read that the euro went south too.


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1785282 said:


> I havent seen it but I read that the euro went south too.


Models went south, which means the snow is going North. Ha


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1785278 said:


> Has it south like the gfs?


yes, right in the same area as the gfs. I am not worried. It is not even in the USA yet.  Getting ready to cross the border of Canada.


----------



## jk4718

Interesting. It's backed off the intensity for some of the lower part of the state, but it pushed back north bit. I'd be fine with 3-5". About an hour until the gfs comes out.


----------



## Bossman 92

GFS is running.


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1785330 said:


> GFS is running.


And it has zero snow for 99.9% of the state. Weird.


----------



## Young Pup

Maybe the nam will be the outlier this time.


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1785348 said:


> And it has zero snow for 99.9% of the state. Weird.


GFS says SNOW??...................What snow?


----------



## Maclawnco

At this rate we won't have our pre emergent down til May. WTH.


----------



## Bossman 92

Maclawnco;1785357 said:


> At this rate we won't have our pre emergent down til May. WTH.


I was thinking the same thing earlier today. A couple years ago we were mowing by the 3rd week of march. This year.....NO chance.

We still have a few clean-ups (from the fall) to do.


----------



## procuts0103

Looks south. Dammit. Time to call it a year.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Im south western and ready to get into the swing of spring items. O well


----------



## jk4718

...and then it's gone. Oh well.


----------



## Young Pup

nam is definitely more south. I will see what the gfs shows in a few minutes. if it still shows something, I will wait until the noon runs before totally giving up on any major accum.


----------



## Young Pup

Getting close to throwing the towel in. But I will wait till tomorrow.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1785564 said:


> Getting close to throwing the towel in. But I will wait till tomorrow.


I'm right there myself


----------



## justgeorge

jk4718;1785499 said:


> ...and then it's gone. Oh well.


That's not gone for us Cincinnati boys! But I'm still not buying it.....


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1785693 said:


> That's not gone for us Cincinnati boys! But I'm still not buying it.....


It is on today's nam run.


----------



## Young Pup

And here we go.................


----------



## BruceK

Heading to the car wash. I'm done.


----------



## jk4718

Just got an email from Mr Mulch suggesting that was going to be a shortage of 57's this year. Has anyone heard anything like this? I can understand 270 using quite a bit, but a shortage is a little hard to believe.


----------



## Bossman 92

57's as in limestone and not gravel I assume. Over here the gas and oil companies are buying up limestone for their well pads and drives at a crazy rate.

Not sure I believe a shortage would be possible tho. 

If you run into shortages let me know. There is a company near me that mines the limestone then crushes it into all sizes. Decent prices too and they always have it in stock.


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1785770 said:


> 57's as in limestone and not gravel I assume. Over here the gas and oil companies are buying up limestone for their well pads and drives at a crazy rate.
> 
> Not sure I believe a shortage would be possible tho.
> 
> If you run into shortages let me know. There is a company near me that mines the limestone then crushes it into all sizes. Decent prices too and they always have it in stock.


Yeah, I use 57 limestone for our patio base. Yeah, I don't think 270 would have used it, since I think they were recycling the old concrete, but if not then that is a LOT of material.
Luckily we have 3 full sized quarries in a 15 mile radius, so I usually buy it straight from there for $13-$14 a ton. A lot of times I use retail suppliers if they are closer for around $22 a ton. Then of course I can usually get 18 ton delivered for $25 per. Since I have 4 patios sold with budgets of $30 I can withstand a marginal increase. I guess I will call Shelly on Monday.


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1785703 said:


> And here we go.................


Well, I just buried my plow deeper into the storage unit so I hope it doesn't snow now. Bring on spring!


----------



## procuts0103

Salt run maybe?


----------



## muffy189

Took the hoop off the truck today


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1785767 said:


> Just got an email from Mr Mulch suggesting that was going to be a shortage of 57's this year. Has anyone heard anything like this? I can understand 270 using quite a bit, but a shortage is a little hard to believe.


Let us know what you find out... I cant see the quarrys having a shortage. ..
I need 100 ton for this driveway at my old house.. almost ready to put it up for sale..


----------



## underESTIMATED

Bossman 92;1785770 said:


> 57's as in limestone and not gravel I assume. Over here the gas and oil companies are buying up limestone for their well pads and drives at a crazy rate.
> 
> Not sure I believe a shortage would be possible tho.
> 
> If you run into shortages let me know. There is a company near me that mines the limestone then crushes it into all sizes. Decent prices too and they always have it in stock.


Osborne? If so, their prices increased a few bucks already this year.


----------



## jk4718

Better keep the plows on... I just saw the 00z GFS, at hour 6792 there is a real nice storm setting up for Christmas Eve.


----------



## cotter

I dont see how it is not going to give us something at this point. Temps say snow and radar is getting bigger.


----------



## bosman

Anyone else attending the Lamako plow truck research group discussion tomorrow in Powell?


----------



## justgeorge

Way off topic here, but do any of you Columbus guys have any experience with Rock Trailers in Grove City? They have a trailer that fits my needs that I can't find down here in Cinci.
Thx


----------



## Young Pup

bosman;1786151 said:


> Anyone else attending the Lamako plow truck research group discussion tomorrow in Powell?


Nope!!!!!!!!!!



justgeorge;1786365 said:


> Way off topic here, but do any of you Columbus guys have any experience with Rock Trailers in Grove City? They have a trailer that fits my needs that I can't find down here in Cinci.
> Thx


Nope. Been by the place, they have a lot of trailers that is for sure. What kind you looking at getting?


----------



## justgeorge

6'4"x16' utility. Down here everyone has 7x16 and that's too wide. Then throw in it has square tube top rail instead of angle iron, brakes on both axles. I can order one but everyone is quoting 6 weeks. It's a brand I've never heard of though, Ohio Steel.


----------



## allseasons87

justgeorge;1786365 said:


> Way off topic here, but do any of you Columbus guys have any experience with Rock Trailers in Grove City? They have a trailer that fits my needs that I can't find down here in Cinci.
> Thx


I bought all of our trailers from them


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1786414 said:


> 6'4"x16' utility. Down here everyone has 7x16 and that's too wide. Then throw in it has square tube top rail instead of angle iron, brakes on both axles. I can order one but everyone is quoting 6 weeks. It's a brand I've never heard of though, Ohio Steel.


Never heard of that brand either. I have heard good things about Rocks though. It is off of exit 100 to the right. Dead in to 104 take a left and it is on the right.


----------



## SnoDaddy

They sell Ohio Steel around here. Well made, overpriced


----------



## Bossman 92

I will be looking for another 18' mow trailer this week.......what should I expect to pay?


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1786653 said:


> I will be looking for another 18' mow trailer this week.......what should I expect to pay?


1800-3000 depending on how much you want out of it and the quality.


----------



## justgeorge

SnoDaddy;1786561 said:


> They sell Ohio Steel around here. Well made, overpriced


Here's what bothers me about how this one is made - look at the tongue in this picture. Every other trailer the tongue is one piece going all the way back to the axle. This one the tongue is welded to the front of the frame with a second piece going under the frame. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing though.


----------



## jk4718

That actually looks to be a good thing. The single frame usually bends and twists, which is a bigger problem. That looks like the tounge and deck sit on another frame. Thats the same strength as a dump trailer in a way. The stake pockets are nice if you want to add a simple wood rack or wood sides to hold mulch. From the pic it looks like a really nice trailer. If you stand and bounce on the front corners you should feel a noticeable difference vs the one to it's left. As long and the gate, tires and weight rating match up then I would by it.


----------



## cwby_ram

Looks pretty solid to me.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

We've purchased some trailers from Rock's, including a Liberty utility trailer. The Liberty is well-built, you might look at those while you're there.


----------



## jk4718

Jp- If you got that Accuweather professional trial, don't forget to cancel it


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1786985 said:


> Jp- If you got that Accuweather professional trial, don't forget to cancel it


Done deal. Thanks for the reminder though. The truck is disassembled and washed. Ready for our next event in one week. 

Cold, cold and more cold…

The GFS, Euro and Canadian all turn much colder from Sunday into next week! They all show a storm between Monday and Tuesday with the GFS showing rain before more cold arrives, the Canadian showing accumulating snow and the Euro showing a little of both. That storm could be a headline, but the big news will be the highly unusual cold snap over such a large area during the final week or March!

Signature 
Rich Apuzzo
Chief Meteorologist - Skyeye Weather LLC
http://www.skyeyeweather.com

Keep your eyes on the sky and enjoy the changing weather!


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1786653 said:


> I will be looking for another 18' mow trailer this week.......what should I expect to pay?


Go enclosed! I switched to enclosed and will never go back. American hauler 20ft


----------



## jk4718

allseasons87;1787511 said:


> Go enclosed! I switched to enclosed and roll never go back. American hauler 20ft


Good point. You get additional advertising from the lettering, better organization, more storage and better security against theft.


----------



## Flawless440

We have a "big tex" tube design..
Junk thin metal.. go angle iron not tube.
Frisen trailers are the great..

85 in palm beach Fl last couple days..
Guys said 6 yesterday back home.
Think I hate Ohio


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1787511 said:


> Go enclosed! I switched to enclosed and will never go back. American hauler 20ft


Any American hauler dealers around Columbus? I would like to look at an enclosed but nobody seems to have anything around here.


----------



## [email protected]

Top Brand trailers here, only the BEST


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1787613 said:


> Any American hauler dealers around Columbus? I would like to look at an enclosed but nobody seems to have anything around here.


Rocks. They have over 500 in stock and an online inventory with pricing. 
http://www.rockstrailersales.com/search.asp They have about 20 AH's in stock.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1787613 said:


> Any American hauler dealers around Columbus? I would like to look at an enclosed but nobody seems to have anything around here.


I got it at rocks. $8K


----------



## allseasons87

Our fert trailer is a 14 ft enclosed carry on. I believe that one was around $5k


----------



## Flawless440

Hill Equipment in Mt. Gilard (Morrow County)

I have bought dump trailers, open and 16' "Look" enclosed for $3800.. Cheapest is town.... Its is cheap made...
Guys tear up anything you buy.


----------



## Botchy5967

JP - little over 1.5 hours from you is Pineview Trailer located in Greenwich. They were easy to deal with and entertained a good cash offer on my PJ 20' C5" 10K GVWR hybrid, equipment / car hauler. It's a stout unit and they had may others, enclosed, dump, light duty, landscape ect...on site. I would gladly do business with them again. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1786365 said:


> Way off topic here, but do any of you Columbus guys have any experience with Rock Trailers in Grove City? They have a trailer that fits my needs that I can't find down here in Cinci.
> Thx





Botchy5967;1787733 said:


> JP - little over 1.5 hours from you is Pineview Trailer located in Greenwich. They were easy to deal with and entertained a good cash offer on my PJ 20' C5" 10K GVWR hybrid, equipment / car hauler. It's a stout unit and they had may others, enclosed, dump, light duty, landscape ect...on site. I would gladly do business with them again. Just thought I'd share.


Thank you, but I am not the OP. Justgeorge is.  Not sure if he would want to make that drive up that far.


----------



## Flawless440

Whats weather lookin like tomorrow? ??
Say its a wash out?
Guys telling me rain all day... 
Got 100 yards of hardwood being delivered to a site tomorrow. .


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1787906 said:


> Whats weather lookin like tomorrow? ??
> Say its a wash out?
> Guys telling me rain all day...
> Got 100 yards of hardwood being delivered to a site tomorrow. .


NBC4 is saying a quarter inch in the afternoon with 40mph winds. 
10TV is saying rain in the morning with scattered showers and the winds. 
A quarter inch is not bad, but a little bit of rain with those winds will make a hell of a mess depending on how your guys are moving it.


----------



## Bossman 92

GFS is showing 4" - 6" for next Monday/Tuesday


----------



## Flawless440

Thanks Justin thats what I needed. 

Andrew, 4-6???? Showing for columbus aswell?? Temps staying cold??


----------



## procuts0103

More snow?


----------



## jk4718

No more snow! Spring has sprung...ok maybe just one more.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1787950 said:


> Thanks Justin thats what I needed.
> 
> Andrew, 4-6???? Showing for columbus aswell?? Temps staying cold??


The latest GFS shows 3"-6" for most of us. I dont know tho...this time of year and being this far out who knows.

Its killing me because I want to pull the spreaders and sprayers out and get into spring mode but...................I dont want to have to pull the ***** back out.

I will keep ya posted :salute:

BTW enoy the warm weather.


----------



## Young Pup

It is going to happen. I know 3 people that will be in Florida by this weekend. And they all plow. Jason being one of them and 2 others that plow together will be down there. One left today, the other leaves Friday. All I know is when I get a call from those guys, my fee is 300 per hour. :laughing::laughing: Oh and I broke down and took everything off the truck and got it washed yesterday.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1788394 said:


> The latest GFS shows 3"-6" for most of us. I dont know tho...this time of year and being this far out who knows.
> 
> Its killing me because I want to pull the spreaders and sprayers out and get into spring mode but...................I dont want to have to pull the ***** back out.
> 
> I will keep ya posted :salute:
> 
> BTW enoy the warm weather.


God it was beautiful today. A little windy for cleanups but I'll take chilly t-shirt days over -35 days!


----------



## Flawless440

This happens to me every year...

Customers remember 2 events... the 1st and the last. .. it will be one of those hurry up and push before it melts..


----------



## Bossman 92

GFS shows nothing again.


----------



## muffy189

Anything for this weekend/first of the week?


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1789461 said:


> Anything for this weekend/first of the week?


Mum is the word. I don't want to jinx anything. LOL


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1789480 said:


> Mum is the word. I don't want to jinx anything. LOL


I don't blame you


----------



## SnoDaddy

Flawless440;1788616 said:


> This happens to me every year...
> 
> Customers remember 2 events... the 1st and the last. .. it will be one of those hurry up and push before it melts..


They sure don't remember to pay the bill this year


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1787710 said:


> Hill Equipment in Mt. Gilard (Morrow County)
> 
> I have bought dump trailers, open and 16' "Look" enclosed for $3800.. Cheapest is town.... Its is cheap made...
> Guys tear up anything you buy.


Little late to the trailer party, but I got mine from there and its held up really well. I know we've overloaded it a few times too.
Trying to switch gears for spring, took everything off the truck and left it in the driveway for now. Trying to get some cleanups and odds and ends off the list, probably start mulch here soon.


----------



## procuts0103

why do you guys mulch so early aren't you worried about April showers and those darn helicopters off of the trees


----------



## born2farm

Could have salted this morning. But gonna let it melt off. Knew I shouldn't have pulled the last spreader out yesterday


----------



## Bossman 92

We could salt for sure but its supposed to be done in a couple hours and warm up to the mid to upper 50's.

I think people would shoot me if I salted today


----------



## davisons4season

We are out salting even though its gonna be 50's today. People already forgot how to drive and there's bad wrecks all over the place.


----------



## cwby_ram

procuts0103;1789735 said:


> why do you guys mulch so early aren't you worried about April showers and those darn helicopters off of the trees


By soon, I mean probably mid April, might try to start 1st week if it stays warm. I always start late and wind up still mulching in June. Better horticulturally, but I'd like to try to get a jump on it this year. Noticed they already got the local udf done the other day.


----------



## Flawless440

80 in coco beach. .. 

Heading to sarosota in a day or so...
Loving the sunshine. .


----------



## fortydegnorth

Accuweather is showing 1.5" for us tomorrow night. Ground seems pretty warm so we'll see how that plays out.


----------



## Maclawnco

fortydegnorth;1790656 said:


> Accuweather is showing 1.5" for us tomorrow night. Ground seems pretty warm so we'll see how that plays out.


Really hoping you're wrong. Largest client asked us to move our boxes and loaders home last week.


----------



## Bossman 92

I dont think we have too much to worry about IMHO. It looks like most should fall during the daylight hours anyway. Also the GFS and NAM seem to have backed down totals a bit too.


----------



## Bossman 92

Air temps are currently in the upper 20's and low 30's but pavement temps are in the 60's and 70's. Gotta love the sun angle


----------



## Flawless440

Roads temps showing 25 degrees... Only high of 36 on Tuesday..
Hopefully its under a 1"... I know customers don't want to see us near there property with a plow truck...


----------



## procuts0103

Getting tired of washing salt trucks...


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I went ahead and loaded up with some salt. Put the spreader back on. No plow though. did not want to be doing it at 4am.


----------



## BruceK

YP the optimist.


----------



## Young Pup

just covering my arse. LOL I think we are done, but better to be safe.


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, I'm going to pick up one more pallet from a supplier, it's gotta wind back up at the shop sooner or later anyway. Hoping it won't be coming back to the shop.


----------



## BruceK

Snow won't start until midday in Dayton. Temps expected to be at or slightly above freezing. Should melt on contact on paved surfaces which will already be warm from today's sunshine. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## cwby_ram

I'm not expecting much, but this pallet had to be moved sometime. Might as well let it sit in the truck for a night...


----------



## Bossman 92

Friday morning it snowed like crazy here for almost 2 hours with temps right at or just above freezing. Very little stuck and as soon as it quit everything that did stick melted off. I think most of us will be just fine tomorrow


----------



## Young Pup

Practice run for the 2014/2015 season. Only 8 more months to go. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1791466 said:


> Practice run for the 2014/2015 season. Only 8 more months to go. :laughing::laughing:


It will be here before we know it.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1791468 said:


> It will be here before we know it.


I hear ya. Heck April will be here next week. Time is flying.


----------



## Bossman 92

At the rate we are going plows will still be on on the 4th of july. :crying:


----------



## Young Pup

Might as well just leave them on all year then. could use them to push leaves around a couple months past July. :laughing:


----------



## BruceK

I just presalted all my lots for the November 27th storm.


----------



## justgeorge

jk4718;1786777 said:


> That actually looks to be a good thing. The single frame usually bends and twists, which is a bigger problem. That looks like the tounge and deck sit on another frame. Thats the same strength as a dump trailer in a way. The stake pockets are nice if you want to add a simple wood rack or wood sides to hold mulch. From the pic it looks like a really nice trailer. If you stand and bounce on the front corners you should feel a noticeable difference vs the one to it's left. As long and the gate, tires and weight rating match up then I would by it.


You were right, that trailer was really well built. Unfortunately I hated the way the split gate opened, plus after measuring it the 5' gate wouldn't fit into my garage. I ended up buying a Rice steel side tandem. Didn't need the solid sides as I don't do mulch but it's an awesome trailer. Sadly,I found out yesterday my new Turf Tracer 60" is back ordered till 4/10. Might not be mowing by then anyway.....


----------



## Bossman 92

Well hopefully that was mother natures last kick in the balls. Did site checks at 330 this morning and gave the all clear. Came home went back to bed about 545with clear skys and dry pavement. Woke up at 740 to snow covered everything. Was going to let the sun do its thing and burn it off but received a couple calls asking for salt. Half the places melted before we could even sling anything.


----------



## cwby_ram

Bossman 92;1792362 said:


> Well hopefully that was mother natures last kick in the balls. Did site checks at 330 this morning and gave the all clear. Came home went back to bed about 545with clear skys and dry pavement. Woke up at 740 to snow covered everything. Was going to let the sun do its thing and burn it off but received a couple calls asking for salt. Half the places melted before we could even sling anything.


Wouldn't have minded using some salt. Had a guy check things early, but the wind and sun took care of everything here last night. (which is what I expected). Gonna head over in a bit and tuck all the extra salt away.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1792362 said:


> Well hopefully that was mother natures last kick in the balls. Did site checks at 330 this morning and gave the all clear. Came home went back to bed about 545with clear skys and dry pavement. Woke up at 740 to snow covered everything. Was going to let the sun do its thing and burn it off but received a couple calls asking for salt. Half the places melted before we could even sling anything.


HMNNNNNNN I don't think she is done yet with some of us in Ohio. Just sayin. I hope I am wrong though.


----------



## Flawless440

Can't be leave how cold it is in Columbus still.. Its almost April.. 
Crews are out mulchin and doing tree service..

I got another week In Florida still...


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1792379 said:


> Can't be leave how cold it is in Columbus still.. Its almost April..
> Crews are out mulchin and doing tree service..
> 
> I got another week In Florida still...[/QUOTE
> 
> If it doesnt warm up soon I dont know what I am going to do. We pulled the plows off 2 trucks but they still each have either a salter or a sprayer in them. Havent done the first clean up or mulch job yet. Hell the shady side of the buildings still have snow on them. Calls are coming in good and I have tons of new bids to turn in but havent started working yet.
> 
> Was talking to my contact at brickman this morning and he said they have a company in akron that went to bed last night with the intent to salt this morning and woke up at 5 with 3-4" of snow on the ground. Said they pulled all plows off days ago and had to pull everything back out. This sucks


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1792371 said:


> HMNNNNNNN I don't think she is done yet with some of us in Ohio. Just sayin. I hope I am wrong though.


I was looking at the gfs and nam earlier and whats funny is the last 3 runs on each one of them are completely different. They look similar then they pull a 180 and change. I did see where most of the other models are pointing in the same direction tho


----------



## muffy189

After last nights snow the Youngstown area now has 88 inches for the year, no wonder I'm tired and looking forward to heading to Louisville tomorrow for the truck show, anyone else going?


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Would like to use a bit more salt but we're moving forward. Started a nice irrigation install today, maybe salt Saturday night?!


----------



## BruceK

The Canadian model is probably overstating a chance for snow around April 5th. Not good for planting corn.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Yep got a good 3-4" inches here last night. Somebody needs to build a dome over that Frickin lake.


----------



## cwby_ram

SnoDaddy;1793029 said:


> Yep got a good 3-4" inches here last night. Somebody needs to build a dome over that Frickin lake.


It's not still frozen over? Figured we had something of an ice dome going on this year.


----------



## BruceK

Actually saw some snow pellets mix in with the showers this morning near Dayton. Winter just doesn't want to let go.


----------



## Flawless440

Im moving!!!!!! Cashing out... buying beach side


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1793275 said:


> Im moving!!!!!! Cashing out... buying beach side


Yeah right, this winter wasn't that good! You'll be back here with a shovel in your hand in a week. :laughing:


----------



## cwby_ram

BruceK;1793198 said:


> Actually saw some snow pellets mix in with the showers this morning near Dayton. Winter just doesn't want to let go.


Same thing here.


----------



## Bossman 92

Not sure if anyone has any interest but I am selling a 09 toro grandstand. I think it has like 600-700 hours, 52" cut and a 23 hourse Kaw engine. Dealer did all upgrades a couple years ago. Good mower but I need another 60" zero turn. 

As far as pics I can get em up tomorrow. As far as price make an offer. 

Let me know.


----------



## procuts0103

I'm good on mowers. Just bought 3 new lazers. Anyone have a 4500 dump for sale? Love those gmc topkicks.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Who services Cambridge/Zanesville area for lawn maintenance work?? Got some sub work for the right, qualified person. PM me


----------



## jk4718

Weathermen are being silent in this one. Nam and gfs show Columbus plowing. 24 hours away so im sure it'll go away.


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1793665 said:


> Weathermen are being silent in this one. Nam and gfs show Columbus plowing. 24 hours away so im sure it'll go away.


Who knows. Seems most of the precp falls during the mid day hours too. That may cut down on accums. Then sunny and 50 on sunday. 

Sounds like a good day to get rid of some more salt


----------



## Young Pup

Still hanging around on the nam. A tad bit north. Be interesting to see what the gfs say. NWs is calling for less than an inch atm though.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Yeah I just saw 3-5'' for us here. What the hell? We aren't going to be mowing until mid May at this pace, what a waste of Spring.


----------



## Young Pup

We shall see, the gfs is starting to run now. I mowing in the snow, regardless if they need it or not. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Well, glad I left the salt on the truck.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Lovely


----------



## jk4718

Ha. It would work for me. Finished the first patio of the year today and starting the next one on Monday. I wouldn't mind a few extra plowing bucks.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Local station in Cleveland called for 6-8" and possibly 12" of heavy wet snow west of 71 up here. All from 2pm to midnight tomorrow. I guess just wait and see?


----------



## BruceK

It will all melt on contact on paved areas here in Dayton. Unless it can fall faster than it can melt. In that case it will be gone soon after it stops snowing.


----------



## underESTIMATED

MahonLawnCare;1793700 said:


> Yeah I just saw 3-5'' for us here. What the hell? We aren't going to be mowing until mid May at this pace, what a waste of Spring.


Melissa Mack :yow!: from Fox8 just showed the models @ .2" for us here around The Ak/canton airport.

Works for me...I can burn the last bit of salt I have left and tale the stupid spreader out and use my dump again for gravel.


----------



## jk4718

Elwell mentioned that likely ratios will be 5:1 rather than the 10:1 or 15:1 shown in the models. Toss in the angle of the sun and ground temps I can't imagine this being more than a salting for most. N of Columbus could see some plowing. As much as I done want to dig out the plows it would be funny plowing with wheelbarrows and pavers in the trucks.


----------



## Maclawnco

BruceK;1794023 said:


> It will all melt on contact on paved areas here in Dayton. Unless it can fall faster than it can melt. In that case it will be gone soon after it stops snowing.


If you don't mind posting updates tomorrow, I'm out of town and nervous about this. Don't want to bother my ops mgr every hour tomorrow...


----------



## Young Pup

Well, I just got back in from presalting. I am all set to go for tomorrow. Suppose to go to Cincy so I wanted to make sure I was set to go. :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

I may have jumped the gun.:laughing: The nam


----------



## Young Pup

Maybe I won't be going to Cincy. The GFS.


----------



## BruceK

39° at 8:30 in Dayton. So far a good rain here. NWS suggests transition to snow by 11am. Still don't see it sticking to pavement. If snow persists after sunset that is worth keeping an eye on but most of the moisture should be out of here by then.


----------



## Bossman 92

Pavement temps seem to be right around 40 already this morning. Not sure what to think with this system.


----------



## Bossman 92

A lot of snow coming down in IN right now. The last 2 runs of the GFS & NAM didnt show much for snow over there so maybe that means it will shift west. Tired of this crap.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1794215 said:


> A lot of snow coming down in IN right now. The last 2 runs of the GFS & NAM didnt show much for snow over there so maybe that means it will shift west. Tired of this crap.


Nope, that just means it is getting colder over there faster.


----------



## Flawless440

Looks like rain to me..


----------



## Young Pup

Ok Central Ohio guys, do me a favor and post updates here. I am running to Cincy for a few hours. I will keep and eye on radar and things from down there but current conditions here will help immensely. 

Thank you. 

JP


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1794287 said:


> Ok Central Ohio guys, do me a favor and post updates here. I am running to Cincy for a few hours. I will keep and eye on radar and things from down there but current conditions here will help immensely.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> JP


Same here. I'm in NC for a race and need to keep my guys updated in Columbus. I'll check in every couple of hours. Thanks in advance

Anthony


----------



## BruceK

Some big flakes mixed in with the rain for about 20 minutes around noon. Now it is back to just rain. We've had some pretty impressive rainfall this AM. Web cam in Richmond IN showed flakes but not sticking. Temp is 35° here (near Dayton).


----------



## Maclawnco

BruceK;1794347 said:


> Some big flakes mixed in with the rain for about 20 minutes around noon. Now it is back to just rain. We've had some pretty impressive rainfall this AM. Web cam in Richmond IN showed flakes but not sticking. Temp is 35° here (near Dayton).


Thanks Bruce. Keep up the feedback plesse. I'm in DC watching the Bruins pown the Caps.


----------



## procuts0103

Stuffed the winter equipment in the back of the shop. Too only pull it back out. This is ridiculous. Just took home the new exmarks to stuff them in the back. What a year...


----------



## BruceK

Now we're getting snowball size flakes.


----------



## BruceK

Big wet gooey monsters that melt on contact. I'll post again if it starts sticking to the grass.


----------



## [email protected]

Columbus peeps keep me updated


----------



## born2farm

Just rain in north central ohio. Reports to the west and north of snow


----------



## BruceK

Grass is covered, pavement wet. Another hour like this and according to the radar it will start to taper off. Mac I have nothing hooked up and don't expect to.


----------



## allseasons87

Pouring rain in Lewis Center


----------



## Maclawnco

BruceK;1794379 said:


> Grass is covered, pavement wet. Another hour like this and according to the radar it will start to taper off. Mac I have nothing hooked up and don't expect to.


Thanks Bruce. Haven't heard from any clients or ops mgr so I guess no news is good news?


----------



## born2farm

Starting getting some sleet here. Sticking to my wood deck. But walks and roads are wet.


----------



## BruceK

Precip rate easing off and rain mixing back in. I guess it needed the heavy rate to pull down the colder air, for now the warm air is winning again. Need to get ready to watch UD go Gator hunting.


----------



## Bossman 92

I saw on another forum where sidney has some snow sticking.


----------



## BruceK

Mac no temps under 33 currently reported in OH. Don't worry yourself.

http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/?lat=39.81162262&lon=-84.29660797&zoom=8&pin=Trotwood%2c%20OH


----------



## born2farm

Heading out to salt. Getting slushy here


----------



## Flawless440

My guys said switching to snow now..
Radar shows it changing back to rain in a few..
Going to wash any salt you throw away..

Pouring in Florida today 80 degrees. .

Staying 1 more week.. have a few more meetings down here


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;1794426 said:


> My guys said switching to snow now..
> Radar shows it changing back to rain in a few..
> Going to wash any salt you throw away..
> 
> Pouring in Florida today 80 degrees. .
> 
> Staying 1 more week.. have a few more meetings down here


Ya salt won't do much. But clients are requesting it and we have salt to use up


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for the weather updates guys!!

FYI, the mulch of choice down here in Charlotte NC is pine needles. It's pretty neat looking how they have it mounded up.


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1794430 said:


> Ya salt won't do much. But clients are requesting it and we have salt to use up


I hear ya.. I have about 30 tons if u need more.. LOL. ...


----------



## cwby_ram

Been snowing good up here for awhile now. Roads and walks are covered over and still going. I'm sure it'll melt off by tomorrow afternoon, but I'm still going to have to put the spreader back on and take care of churches by morning. Sitting at around freezing, but once the temps dive after sunset, it's gonna create a frozen mess.


----------



## born2farm

We had about 3in of slush on our western end of the service area. Scraped a few against my will lol


----------



## Flawless440

[email protected];1794438 said:


> Thanks for the weather updates guys!!
> 
> FYI, the mulch of choice down here in Charlotte NC is pine needles. It's pretty neat looking how they have it mounded up.


They have dyed red needles here in Florida, also lots of dyed red hardwood...
Not a big fan of red mulch..

In Columbus they pay us to remove pine needles, here pay to have them installed..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1794501 said:


> They have dyed red needles here in Florida, also lots of dyed red hardwood...
> Not a big fan of red mulch..
> 
> In Columbus they pay us to remove pine needles, here pay to have them installed..


SC is all pine needles too, at least where we go. Looks like those nasty Austrian Pine needles


----------



## Young Pup

Still snowing here. Slush is starting to build up on walks and lots. Will be checking on things later as the temps drop. City of Grandview is out and salting already.


----------



## allseasons87

Going to go hit some 24hr sites now


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1794546 said:


> Going to go hit some 24hr sites now


I am out too.


----------



## cwby_ram

Hit one office building with weird hours and a church. A lot of it melted off the lots, but they're wet and slushy in the corners. Bet a lot of untreated stuff is gonna get slick overnight. Still hanging right around 32* here now.


----------



## davisons4season

plowed and salted this morning. Not all my 1" stuff but a few. Salted the rest. Really freezing over now.


----------



## BruceK

We slept well in Dayton. Except for the nightmare of the Gators nipping at the Flyers.


----------



## Maclawnco

BruceK;1794680 said:


> We slept well in Dayton. Except for the nightmare of the Gators nipping at the Flyers.


Thanks Bruce. Appreciate you volunteering your eyes this weekend


----------



## BruceK

You are very welcome Mac. Hope you had a memorable time.


----------



## rblake

I think we are done for the year. All four v boxes out and clean. Left with 40 tons of salt. Looking to replace 3 of them to electric for next year. If any one is interested in a used ss gas spreader, I have 3 up for sale.


----------



## Bossman 92

rblake;1795578 said:


> I think we are done for the year. All four v boxes out and clean. Left with 40 tons of salt. Looking to replace 3 of them to electric for next year. If any one is interested in a used ss gas spreader, I have 3 up for sale.


I am always looking for another v box.......what do ya have?


----------



## Flawless440

Is winter over now???

Still have a V box for sale... $900


----------



## muffy189

rblake;1795578 said:


> I think we are done for the year. All four v boxes out and clean. Left with 40 tons of salt. Looking to replace 3 of them to electric for next year. If any one is interested in a used ss gas spreader, I have 3 up for sale.


I'm interested I've been thinking of going to bulk next year after 25 years of bags it's getting hard climbing in and out of the bed


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1795927 said:


> Is winter over now???
> 
> Still have a V box for sale... $900


I think we are done with plowing and salting. We may get snow showers but it should melt off. Working on cleanups and mulching. At this pace, some yards might need mowed next week. We will see. I just saw we could possibly see 3 inches of rain by Friday.


----------



## Young Pup

Do we want to rename this thread and just keep using it year after year. Or start a New thread each season? 

Heck look at at Canada and the Minnesota thread. Those have a crap load of posts in them. Just curious as to what you guys think.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1796283 said:


> I think we are done with plowing and salting. We may get snow showers but it should melt off. Working on cleanups and mulching. At this pace, some yards might need mowed next week. We will see. I just saw we could possibly see 3 inches of rain by Friday.


Was just noticing how green the grass got so quick. Gonna get busy fast. Been working on a mower mounted fertilizer spreader lady couple days. Consequently, anybody have an old working electric salt spreader motor they want to get rid cheap?


----------



## Flawless440

I was thinking the same thing a month ago...
I feel this season has been the best yet and it would be bad luck to change it..
Also seeing the year of the thread will always remind us of the biggest winter ($$$$$) we ever had..

I say keep it rolling!!!


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1796284 said:


> Do we want to rename this thread and just keep using it year after year. Or start a New thread each season?
> 
> Heck look at at Canada and the Minnesota thread. Those have a crap load of posts in them. Just curious as to what you guys think.


I'm good either way. The "Ohio Snow Thread" seems to be continuous. I always kinda loose track of the snow forums in the green months anyway and always wind up missing the start of the thread.


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1796332 said:


> I was thinking the same thing a month ago...
> I feel this season has been the best yet and it would be bad luck to change it..
> Also seeing the year of the thread will always remind us of the biggest winter ($$$$$) we ever had..
> 
> I say keep it rolling!!!


Can't argue with logic!


----------



## Flawless440

cwby_ram;1796331 said:


> Was just noticing how green the grass got so quick. Gonna get busy fast. Been working on a mower mounted fertilizer spreader lady couple days. Consequently, anybody have an old working electric salt spreader motor they want to get rid cheap?


Ebay.. $80.. I use to replace them every season


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1796338 said:


> Ebay.. $80.. I use to replace them every season


Good deal, thanks! Finally got tired of walking.


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1796332 said:


> I was thinking the same thing a month ago...
> I feel this season has been the best yet and it would be bad luck to change it..
> Also seeing the year of the thread will always remind us of the biggest winter ($$$$$) we ever had..
> 
> I say keep it rolling!!!


I like your idea. Let's start it off on a great year. "Est 2103-14" Let's hope this global warming thing keeps it coming next season. lol

Btw- Is it just me or does it seem like not a lot of companies are out yet? Maybe I'm just not seeing the mowing guys, but I haven't seen more than 2 or 3 landscapers per day and most of those were mulching. I'm knee deep in patios and started getting my tan back!


----------



## justgeorge

jk4718;1796391 said:


> Btw- Is it just me or does it seem like not a lot of companies are out yet? Maybe I'm just not seeing the mowing guys, but I haven't seen more than 2 or 3 landscapers per day and most of those were mulching. I'm knee deep in patios and started getting my tan back!


Mowing guys definitely aren't out yet. I'm hoping half of mine are ready next week.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1796391 said:


> I like your idea. Let's start it off on a great year. "Est 2103-14" Let's hope this global warming thing keeps it coming next season. lol
> 
> Btw- Is it just me or does it seem like not a lot of companies are out yet? Maybe I'm just not seeing the mowing guys, but I haven't seen more than 2 or 3 landscapers per day and most of those were mulching. I'm knee deep in patios and started getting my tan back!


I like positive thinking, but If I am here in 2103 then that will make me 137 years old.Hope I made enough money by then to retire.:laughing: I have not seen a lot crews myself.


----------



## Bossman 92

I say keep this bad boy rolling. On a side note things must be much farther along around c bus than here. Grass isnt even close to ready. Monday I watched a company mulch beds along the north side of a building that had at least 3" of snow still in it. :laughing:

Work is pouring in right now which is nice too.


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1796391 said:


> I like your idea. Let's start it off on a great year. "Est 2103-14" Let's hope this global warming thing keeps it coming next season. lol
> 
> Btw- Is it just me or does it seem like not a lot of companies are out yet? Maybe I'm just not seeing the mowing guys, but I haven't seen more than 2 or 3 landscapers per day and most of those were mulching. I'm knee deep in patios and started getting my tan back!


Little scary, as of now none of my complexes have signed for summer service..
I have a meeting Tuesday with the regional manager. They want to change the scope of work. Which is weird cause we follow their spec sheets. Thinking they spent to much $$$ on snow.. I suggested to skip the 1000 yards of mulch this season. It would save us alot of B.S, i was going to buy a mulch mule. Save the money IMO, it would free up guys to take on more profitable tree jobs, hardscapes, other mulch jobs.. Make no $$$ on commercial mulch, just a PITA... 
Just need to make it home by Monday... Long Drive


----------



## rblake

I have 2 highway/lesco with a briggs engine and a fisher with a briggs.


----------



## Maclawnco

Flawless440;1796332 said:


> Also seeing the year of the thread will always remind us of the biggest winter ($$$$$) we ever had..
> 
> I say keep it rolling!!!


Or grow your book of business each year so that even on an off year you still exceed this winter.


----------



## jk4718

Yep. Definitely a rain day today!


----------



## cwby_ram

jk4718;1797289 said:


> Yep. Definitely a rain day today!


Bummer, it's already too muddy out! Paperwork day, I guess.


----------



## Bossman 92

Any of you guys work with Techo-Bloc? I got out of what little hardscapes we did about 5 years ago and dont know anything about Techo. Most interested in their Avignon product. 

Thanks for any insight


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1797591 said:


> Any of you guys work with Techo-Bloc? I got out of what little hardscapes we did about 5 years ago and dont know anything about Techo. Most interested in their Avignon product.
> 
> Thanks for any insight


I've seen it but haven't used it. Around here everyone only sells Techo in full pallet quantities. I've done the same thing with Unilock Brussels blocks though. If you cut them in half you can get 12x4x4 pieces or 8x4x6 pieces. I tested both ways 3 years ago as an alternative to plastic edge restraints where pavers meet above grade beds and all test installs have held up perfectly. The good thing is that it's only $1.75-$2.35 a foot, which is comparably to regular edging.


----------



## Bossman 92

Thanks for the feedback. What kind of base prep needs to be done for this type of edging? Also if I am reading this all correct this type of edging would work well in place of plastic edging or spade edging/no edging between planting beds and lawn areas...Correct?


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1797591 said:


> Any of you guys work with Techo-Bloc? I got out of what little hardscapes we did about 5 years ago and dont know anything about Techo. Most interested in their Avignon product.
> 
> Thanks for any insight


I love Techo-Bloc, done a dozen jobs.. Love the texture and colors..
Great to work with, they guarantee every piece is to exact measurements. A lot of times pavers or blocks will be off which really sucks when building walls or a paver project. Also the only product that is rock salt resistant, guaranteed, sweet for walkways or driveways. Down side, its pricey..
When doing a estimate i bring samples of Techo and Oberfields.. 85% of the time customer go's the cheaper route..
I'm using Techo around the pool i'm going to have installed at my Florida house..
Techo has show case in Cleveland or Columbus, it's worth checking out..
They offer some nice curbing to use as edging, it really looks beautiful, or mix some mortor to use as edging, or plastic edging..
Set base with 57 limestone not crushed to dust.. For screen use 9's limestone not sand.. It will hold up much better, can also work with it when wet unlike the old school method.. 
Sorry about the novel..

 Time to throw some lobster tails and steaks on the grill.. Down to 2 days left on the vacation..


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1796284 said:


> Do we want to rename this thread and just keep using it year after year. Or start a New thread each season?
> 
> Heck look at at Canada and the Minnesota thread. Those have a crap load of posts in them. Just curious as to what you guys think.


Are we able to rename it???
Maybe- "Sweet Sweet Ohio Snow"
"keep it rolling Ohio Snow"
"Ohio Snow Pushers, no wimps aloud"
"Pushin Ohio Snow Mountains"

Lets hear some others...


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1797833 said:


> Are we able to rename it???
> Maybe- "Sweet Sweet Ohio Snow"
> "keep it rolling Ohio Snow"
> "Ohio Snow Pushers, no wimps aloud"
> "Pushin Ohio Snow Mountains"
> 
> Lets hear some others...


I think we would just have to send a request to Michael Donavan with what we decide on.

I like Justin's Idea Ohio Snow Est. 2013-2014

We plow, you plow, we do it better in Ohio. LOL

No flakes allowed, only professionals in Ohio Snow.


----------



## jk4718

Bossman 92;1797725 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. What kind of base prep needs to be done for this type of edging? Also if I am reading this all correct this type of edging would work well in place of plastic edging or spade edging/no edging between planting beds and lawn areas...Correct?


Nope. I only use it between pavers and beds. It sits on the patio base and that still extends 6" into the bed. I would use the larger Techo ones if you're going to use it between the lawn and bed.

If you are doing it between the bed and the lawn there is really not much you can do to keep it from moving. There is just too much movement in the bed and grass to prevent it completely. If you absolutely had to do it you could do gravel base under it. Keep in mind this: The more rustic the better. Then you notice most movement like the manufactured stuff that I use.


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1797794 said:


> I love Techo-Bloc, done a dozen jobs.. Love the texture and colors..
> Great to work with, they guarantee every piece is to exact measurements. A lot of times pavers or blocks will be off which really sucks when building walls or a paver project. Also the only product that is rock salt resistant, guaranteed, sweet for walkways or driveways. Down side, its pricey..
> When doing a estimate i bring samples of Techo and Oberfields.. 85% of the time customer go's the cheaper route..
> I'm using Techo around the pool i'm going to have installed at my Florida house..
> Techo has show case in Cleveland or Columbus, it's worth checking out..
> They offer some nice curbing to use as edging, it really looks beautiful, or mix some mortor to use as edging, or plastic edging..
> Set base with 57 limestone not crushed to dust.. For screen use 9's limestone not sand.. It will hold up much better, can also work with it when wet unlike the old school method..
> Sorry about the novel..
> 
> Time to throw some lobster tails and steaks on the grill.. Down to 2 days left on the vacation..


Good to see someone else changing over to 57's and 9's. Since you obviously know patios I'm surprised you still use Oberfield's and not Unilock. I was forced to do a job with Oberfield's for the first time in 3 years (patio extension kind of deal) and I will NEVER use it again. I could start a thread with all the reasons why. lol

And you are definitely right about 411(304 or 46d) vs 57's and the rain: We have 450sqft leveled, untarped, and ready to immediately lay pavers as soon as this damn rain stops wesport


----------



## Flawless440

Oberfields is cheap.... Unlock sales rep called today actually wanting to take me to lunch.. I blew him off all last year.

Unlock is pretty
Its pricey

So i offer the cheapest and the most expensive..
I could sale a lot more if i did my estimates better. I get to many shoppers so i draw a b.s 2d sketch and hand written estimate right there on the spot.
I use to do take them home and try to do a nice 3d sketch just to get a NO answer...


----------



## Flawless440

Rain rain go away. ..
This is crazy. .


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1798949 said:


> Rain rain go away. ..
> This is crazy. .


Killing me, can't get anything done.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1798949 said:


> Rain rain go away. ..
> This is crazy. .


Supposed to ripping out a bunch of bushes and then replant with new today (several islands in a parking lot) but with it being so damn wet it would make for a hell of a mess being tracked into the customers store. Guess we will start getting mowers ready instead.


----------



## justgeorge

we may not be done with snow yet - the US model had some pretty pictures in it for next Monday....


----------



## Bossman 92

justgeorge;1799037 said:


> we may not be done with snow yet - the US model had some pretty pictures in it for next Monday....


 I saw that this morning too. If you look at the last like 10 runs of the gfs there has been no consistency.

I ordered 50 nice corrigated signs to put on customers properties and in high traffic areas for advertising this year (nobody uses them around here). I spent a day and a half last week putting most of them out in areas I thought were best. Took a drive today to make sure they were still there and not blown away and found my competition had placed a sign right next to many of mine. The guy even pulled one of mine out of the ground and moved it so his was in a better spot. (where mine was origionally) What a dousch.


----------



## jk4718

justgeorge;1799037 said:
 

> we may not be done with snow yet - the US model had some pretty pictures in it for next Monday....


Forget U! I'm done with snow! :laughing:


----------



## procuts0103

Figured we are well rested up... let it snow!


----------



## Flawless440

That would be a record..


----------



## Young Pup

Anybody mowing around the Columbus area yet? I saw some out today. Saw 2 properties that were cut.


----------



## procuts0103

Still brown up here.....


----------



## Flawless440

Planning on next week... Runnin Fert tomorrow and Friday
Been replacing tires on mowers, changing oil.
Lots of Estimates


----------



## Young Pup

Went by a few lawns Wednesday and today. Did some. I am not sure if they all will be ready next week at this rate. But, I plan on loading up and going by all of them that is for sure.


----------



## [email protected]

We haven't started mowing yet, still brownish green lawns here in Cbus....next Friday we should be able to mow


----------



## justgeorge

Mowed more than half of mine this week here in Cinci. New 60" Turf Tracer is sweet, as is the new trailer. Getting a tandem in and out of my garage sucks though, probably will have to invest in a power dolly. But right now my 3 car garage has (right to left), my truck, 16'4"x16' trailer (with 60" TT and 52" Vantage + 21" push mower on it), 2 48" walk behinds (a backup and one we use one day a week for gated back yards); and my wife's Mini Cooper Countryman.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1799826 said:


> Went by a few lawns Wednesday and today. Did some. I am not sure if they all will be ready next week at this rate. But, I plan on loading up and going by all of them that is for sure.


I mowed part of one today. Starting next week with some others, if it dries out a little. Lots and lots of clean ups and estimates.


----------



## Flawless440

justgeorge;1800142 said:


> Mowed more than half of mine this week here in Cinci. New 60" Turf Tracer is sweet, as is the new trailer. Getting a tandem in and out of my garage sucks though, probably will have to invest in a power dolly. But right now my 3 car garage has (right to left), my truck, 16'4"x16' trailer (with 60" TT and 52" Vantage + 21" push mower on it), 2 48" walk behinds (a backup and one we use one day a week for gated back yards); and my wife's Mini Cooper Countryman.


Might need to see a pic of that Wife must love that


----------



## Young Pup

Well, the plow stuff goes into storage today.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1800142 said:


> Mowed more than half of mine this week here in Cinci. New 60" Turf Tracer is sweet, as is the new trailer. Getting a tandem in and out of my garage sucks though, probably will have to invest in a power dolly. But right now my 3 car garage has (right to left), my truck, 16'4"x16' trailer (with 60" TT and 52" Vantage + 21" push mower on it), 2 48" walk behinds (a backup and one we use one day a week for gated back yards); and my wife's Mini Cooper Countryman.


My question, who parks closer to the house in the garage? Wife? or You?


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1800177 said:


> I mowed part of one today. Starting next week with some others, if it dries out a little. Lots and lots of clean ups and estimates.


These two 70 degree days should get things going. But then we have rain on Monday and snow showers Monday night.


----------



## justgeorge

Wife parks closest to the house by default; that's where the single bay is.



















Where her car parks.


----------



## BruceK

YP - I vote for a new thread in the fall for the 14-15 season.


----------



## BruceK

You gotta love April. Today will be a beautiful Sunday with temps near 80 and Monday night they are calling for a dusting of snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Of course it will snow now. Our next plowable event will be December 6, 2014. Snow equipment is put away.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1800390 said:


> YP - I vote for a new thread in the fall for the 14-15 season.


Be nice to get other guys to chime in on this.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1800232 said:


> Wife parks closest to the house by default; that's where the single bay is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where her car parks.


Nice. At least get the 2 car garage.


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1800404 said:


> Be nice to get other guys to chime in on this.


 I vote a new thread each year. We can't even begin to compete with the Minnesota buys, thread wise (hell theyre still posting every 10 minutes), so why try? Lol


----------



## Flawless440

Whats the reasons for the new thread?

We herd lots of reasons to keep the old one rolling


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1800403 said:


> Of course it will snow now. Our next plowable event will be December 6, 2014. Snow equipment is put away.


I got a back up E-60 pump- new motor, solenoids, valves i need to sell.. $675.00

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/4421078091.html


----------



## BruceK

A little over an inch of snow here yesterday morning made me smile as I put the finishing touches on my personal tax forms. Not surprisingly it didn't last long nor did it stick to the pavement here. I saw on the news last night there was a small area of 2-3", did that get anyone out to treat their lots? April 18 is the latest our area has had an inch or more so hopefully that's the last hurrah. Saw a pic on Facebook last night of someone mowing their grass with the snow on top. Pretty funny.


----------



## born2farm

We had about an inch too. Woke up at five and my road was covered. Checked all my lots and they were wet. Didn't really want to dig a spreader out anyways.


----------



## muffy189

We had an inch here also which moved this year to 4th snowiest winter on record for the Youngstown area


----------



## justgeorge

Posting just to get the last reply in for the season..lol


----------



## jk4718

justgeorge;1803209 said:


> Posting just to get the last reply in for the season..lol


Good idea! ...oh wait, I screwed it up. Lol


----------



## Young Pup

What you talking about last post? We have one more big one coming.  LOL I just know mother nature and old man winter will throw us a bone.


----------



## wnwniner

Thought you guys might find this useful.


----------



## jk4718

I know everyone is trying to forgot about the word snow, but I have seen increasing articles suggesting a strong El Nino coming this summer. That typically means (in 7 of the last 8 of them) above normal temps and below normal snowfall in the winter. I increased my winter savings budget back when I read this in February and I'm now glad that I did. If it plays out that way and we get zip then I should be fine, and if they are wrong then I'm going to use the extra money to go to the Bahamas. I guess time will tell.....lol


----------



## Maclawnco

If you have any decent amount of salting on your books it's always a good winter.


----------



## Bossman 92

I heard Brickman lost all their Chase locations.....any truth? How's everyone's summer?


----------



## magneto259

I forgot all about snow...lol. Haven't heard anything about brickman. But did just pickup a dump truck with a plow. 1 ton 2 wheeler hope it's heavy enough to push.


----------



## jk4718

magneto259;1813465 said:


> I forgot all about snow...lol. Haven't heard anything about brickman. But did just pickup a dump truck with a plow. 1 ton 2 wheeler hope it's heavy enough to push.


We ran a pair of those for a number of years. We kept a pallet in the back. The trick is to have a blade wider than the back wheels and keep those back wheels out of the fresh snow. I turned too tight once on a first pass and got stuck. We kept a chain in the truck after that but never really have any problems with it.


----------



## Maclawnco

I walked away from my summer contracts with chase. I am continually surprised at how bad these sites look here - we had pruned 2x by now for brickman, new company has beds that are out of control and no pruning even once. Brickman loosing the account would explain how bad they look. No annuals this year either. Each of our sites paid 4-500 each for annuals.


----------



## magneto259

Good thing it has a 9' plow on it then.


----------



## Young Pup

Fourth of July has come and gone. We are now on the down swing of summer. Won't be long and it will be leaf season, then it will be hmmmmm. Can't remember what season that is.


----------



## muffy189

Winter snow snow snow


----------



## Young Pup

Nope, Thanksgiving. Turkey season. :laughing: then snow.


----------



## Maclawnco

Anyone getting pricing on bulk salt yet?


----------



## magneto259

Read a article where they predict it will be 20-30 percent more than last year.


----------



## Young Pup

Was talking to another plow guy during our rain delay this morning. He is getting some prices and he is not liking what he is hearing.


----------



## procuts0103

Ashtabula dock has a full load of salt. Can I get some now? Called Morton and asked if I can. Those people are the hardest people to deal with. Pure ********. I wanna pre stack 200 tons and they blow me off. Any suggestions. ...


----------



## Fannin76

Hey guys looking at going bulk salt this year does anyone know what prices are around Dayton? Also I just picked up a 610 Bob cat its older and comes with a 60 inch bucket. Will this be a good machine for snow or would it suck with out a push box?


----------



## Flawless440

Maclawnco;1813532 said:


> I walked away from my summer contracts with chase. I am continually surprised at how bad these sites look here - we had pruned 2x by now for brickman, new company has beds that are out of control and no pruning even once. Brickman loosing the account would explain how bad they look. No annuals this year either. Each of our sites paid 4-500 each for annuals.


Brickman stole 325k worth of grounds contracts from us this season....Killing me after buying a new truck and loader over the winter. Mowers with payments just sitting... The props look so bad, they way under bidded them. Some days they dont even finish mowing the whole property. 3' tall weeds in the beds etc etc
Its looking like i will be getting them back, management isnt happy. 
Been a tuff season, lots of tree work been paying the bills..

New website is up and runnin... check it out

www.flawlesslandscaping.com


----------



## Fannin76

killer website!


----------



## Maclawnco

Flawless440;1818523 said:


> Brickman stole 325k worth of grounds contracts from us this season....Killing me after buying a new truck and loader over the winter. Mowers with payments just sitting... The props look so bad, they way under bidded them. Some days they dont even finish mowing the whole property. 3' tall weeds in the beds etc etc
> Its looking like i will be getting them back, management isnt happy.
> Been a tuff season, lots of tree work been paying the bills..
> 
> New website is up and runnin... check it out
> 
> www.flawlesslandscaping.com


Just because management isnt happy doesn't mean you'll get them back but here's to hoping. Didn't you know money was an issue for them after the winter? Surprised you couldn't find a way to reduce costs temporarily while still keeping their business - ex: no mulch or bed edge this year.


----------



## Flawless440

yes, it dose mean ill get them back, thanks for the encouragement... Brickman went above our managers heads and went to their accounting department in Michagan.. Offered a deal for grounds from here to Florida...
We already had contracts wrote, leaving out the edge and mulch to cut cost..

Been spending time pounding the pavement for new contracts, been 7 years since i had to chase them...


----------



## muffy189

Nice website flawless


----------



## BruceK

Flawless, nice website but it loads kinda slow. You might try reducing the resolution on your background pics to speed up the loading time.


----------



## jk4718

Flawless:

Overall I like the new website Much better than your old one. Here are a few of my thoughts. Some of these are personal, some are based off of working on my own sites for the last 12 years and some are from a sales perspective. 

- Transportation! I looked at the site 3 times before I noticed your header menu. My eyes kept wanting to look down to see where the tree led and I didn't notice the menu until I searched high and low for a link to your patio portfolio. 

- The "Flawless Plan". It's a great idea but you need to make it a deal. Customers NEED to think they are saving money if they group items together. (Think Krogers buy 5 for $5 or Time Warners save 30% if you bundle phone, internet and cable). I would add a simple button highlighting that they would save 20 or 30% if they bundle services. Make it the first thing they notice when they open the page. Currently they read through the list thinking how much each thing will cost, with this idea they will think of how bundling all these great things will actually be cheaper than a few. 

- Phone Number. It's hard to read and looks like an after thought. The color is nice, but there is enough room on that branch if you use a normal font and make it more pronounce.

Lastly, I don't know if you use google analytics or not, but you are wasting every dollar you spent if you are not staring at the numbers religiously! The average customer looks at your page for around 30 seconds before deciding to stay or move on. I make numerous changes based off of the traffic. Hell, one thing I learned was that I had people migrate all the way to the contact page and then leave. I made a few tweaks and got 10 patio estimates in the same week. 

Overall, it looks great and I will butt out now.


----------



## jk4718

Btw- Before everyone judges my site...it was a nice beautiful work of art. Google hated it though and I wasn't getting very good conversions. My customers only want to see pretty pictures so I dumbed it down to keep people clicking and added a bunch of junk at the bottom to keep google happy. Oh well, it works quite well for me.


----------



## BruceK

Justin, I like that you listed some of the communities you serve but you should find as way to list all of them. Also no mention of snow removal, was that intentional?


----------



## BruceK

As far as websites go I always suggest creating a page that lists all your competitors (name and city without links or phone numbers to them.) Page could start with a statement that says "While we are extremely proud of our work if we can't help you as a last resort please try one of these other firms in the area." By doing that you are likely to show up in a google search for your competitor's name.


----------



## jk4718

BruceK;1818986 said:


> As far as websites go I always suggest creating a page that lists all your competitors (name and city without links or phone numbers to them.) Page could start with a statement that says "While we are extremely proud of our work if we can't help you as a last resort please try one of these other firms in the area." By doing that you are likely to show up in a google search for your competitor's name.


Wow. Good idea. A step further and discrete would be labeling photos with a competitors name. You can bury the info deep enough that you wouldn't see it unless you went deep enough to look at the file data.

Btw- Those are my service areas. I get enough work from my corner of town and I really don't want to drive 45 minutes for a $3,000 estimate. :laughing: And snow...I have a whole new website coming just for that


----------



## BruceK

If you bury it deep the search engines won't rank it as high. I've gone so far as to put their names in a headline font to rank them higher, after all you are competing with their site. 

I did a simple page for a flower shop and not only listed other flower shops but every funeral home and church in the area. They get tons of new customers that were literally looking for something else. You might consider listing the brand name of some of your products for the same reason. 

I also like giving away some trade secrets because it brings business in. For instance do you have a special technique you use to get a certain effect? Why not describe it in some detail so they can see you take your trade seriously.


----------



## Flawless440

Thanks for the input guys..... Websites are lots of work....


----------



## Bossman 92

Jason.. website looks good sorry to hear brickman shafting you. 

Bruce... Great tips on creating a website. I need to build one but I barely know how to send emails. Lol

You know it's funny...... At the end of last winter I was ready to sell my equipment and get the hell out of snow. I have been watching YouTube vids and having dreams of snow. I've watched the damn project snow fighter vid at least 3 times in the last few weeks 

My salt guy says he figures we should have a slight increase in salt prices but shouldn't have any problem getting it. I am switching our sidewalk crew over to spraying instead of the calcium/salt we have been using. Also setting up pre wet systems on v boxes too


----------



## muffy189

I just read a post from a local weather man who has been looking at the long range forecast and he seems to be thinking this winter could be another bad I mean good winter for us. I sure hope he's right


----------



## Fannin76

muffy189;1820744 said:


> I just read a post from a local weather man who has been looking at the long range forecast and he seems to be thinking this winter could be another bad I mean good winter for us. I sure hope he's right


I think with the summer we've had I can't imagine this winter not being cold and wet.


----------



## BruceK

Believe it or not we've been experiencing a dry spell in our little corner of Ohio just west of Dayton. Yes we did pick up .7" last night but that was after four weeks with only .5" which cam in dribs and drabs. The last time we had a real rain was .7" on July 7th.

We farm a few hundred acres and all our corn is fired half way up the stalk. I haven't mowed our grass in 3 weeks. If you go by this summer's weather to predict the coming winter I will be leaving the plow in the barn.


----------



## Flawless440

Grass is green as can be here in central Ohio


----------



## Bossman 92

Growing good here too. Anybody got a line on salt yet? Talked to my guy and he hasn't begun to think about salt yet. Looking at switching to spraying almost everything this year.


----------



## Fannin76

Bossman 92;1822410 said:


> Growing good here too. Anybody got a line on salt yet? Talked to my guy and he hasn't begun to think about salt yet. Looking at switching to spraying almost everything this year.


Pre season bagged is 4.99 a bag on plain rock salt.holding I can find cheap bulk and just pick it up a few tons at a time. I've got a 265 gallon tank maybe I can make a brine to spray


----------



## BruceK

Fannin did you check Robinson's?


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1822631 said:


> Fannin did you check Robinson's?


No just green velvet, eco green and a place in new Carlisle


----------



## Fannin76

Just called Robinsons 4.97 a bag if im only getting a skid or two at a time. maybe i should apply for their credit and get a truck at a time....


----------



## born2farm

If anyone is interested in some salt prices please email me at [email protected]

We will be ordering large quantities ourselves and also selling some. Let me know what you need and I'll see what I can do. Really trying to move some Peladow at the moment as we will be going to get some soon and want to make the trip worth while.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1822406 said:


> Grass is green as can be here in central Ohio


Starting to dry out some around Grandview. That is ok, I need a break. Been fighting this nasty bug and am now on two antibiotics as of yesterday. I made a trip to Myrtle Beach from 8/9 t 8/11 and I am wondering if I picked it up down there.

Salt prices? Seems like Bulk will be higher than bagged from what I was told.


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;1822706 said:


> If anyone is interested in some salt prices please email me at [email protected]
> 
> We will be ordering large quantities ourselves and also selling some. Let me know what you need and I'll see what I can do. Really trying to move some Peladow at the moment as we will be going to get some soon and want to make the trip worth while.


Email sent. We use to use Peladow on walks until we found liquid calcium chloride well brine mixture and started spraying it. We will never go back to Peladow due to the money we are now saving spraying. If you are interested let me know. I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Bossman 92

Made the trip down to Dayton Children's Hospital yesterday for my nephews surgery and couldn't believe how dry everything is down there. I saw corn that wasn't far from being ready to harvest. Crazy


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;1822785 said:


> Email sent. We use to use Peladow on walks until we found liquid calcium chloride well brine mixture and started spraying it. We will never go back to Peladow due to the money we are now saving spraying. If you are interested let me know. I look forward to hearing from you


email returned. We dont use Peladow much. One of our larger contracts handles some of there own sidewalks and they prefer to use it. They purchase it through me and I try to keep a pallet or two on hand for the real cold days.


----------



## BruceK

Bossman 92;1822794 said:


> Made the trip down to Dayton Children's Hospital yesterday for my nephews surgery and couldn't believe how dry everything is down there. I saw corn that wasn't far from being ready to harvest. Crazy


Tell me about it. This dry spell has really zapped out corn yields. Just picked up .75" it will help the soybeans but too late to help the corn much.


----------



## Bossman 92

BruceK;1822935 said:


> Tell me about it. This dry spell has really zapped out corn yields. Just picked up .75" it will help the soybeans but too late to help the corn much.


I was reading about the results of the Ohio crop tour last week and it seemed it was going to be a good year. I think I read that our average yield from the tour was like 190 bushels per acre. Apparently the tour didn't check any of the farms I drove past


----------



## Maclawnco

BruceK;1822935 said:


> Tell me about it. This dry spell has really zapped out corn yields. Just picked up .75" it will help the soybeans but too late to help the corn much.


My rain Guage said we got 2" rain today and should be looking at another inch tonight with this front moving thru. We are building a larger salt bin next week - should be able to stuff 500+ tons in this one. Want to have it full by end of September.


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;1822963 said:


> I was reading about the results of the Ohio crop tour last week and it seemed it was going to be a good year. I think I read that our average yield from the tour was like 190 bushels per acre. Apparently the tour didn't check any of the farms I drove past


Sometimes those crop tours are hard to judge by, there was just to much variation in rainfall this year between north, central in south. Further south you go the worse it gets


----------



## BruceK

We picked up 1" yesterday morning and another 1.25" this morning.

Feels good to see puddles in the driveway.

I have invited that crop tour to stop by our farm several times over the years. They seem to stay north of 70 which is often the general cutoff line for July rains.. I've been reading farmer comments about their results in multiple states. Most are saying they are too high everywhere. Our corn will be small enough to trigger insurance but that only pays out 80% on the missing bushels. 

Looks like we will need another big snow year to subsidize the farm income. But the only sure thing is death and taxes.


----------



## Bossman 92

BruceK;1823252 said:


> We picked up 1" yesterday morning and another 1.25" this morning.
> 
> Feels good to see puddles in the driveway.
> 
> I have invited that crop tour to stop by our farm several times over the years. They seem to stay north of 70 which is often the general cutoff line for July rains.. I've been reading farmer comments about their results in multiple states. Most are saying they are too high everywhere. Our corn will be small enough to trigger insurance but that only pays out 80% on the missing bushels.
> 
> Looks like we will need another big snow year to subsidize the farm income. But the only sure thing is death and taxes.


Our corn is doing well but not 190 bpa.

So far the only thing I have heard is another snowy cold winter. Which is fine by me.


----------



## BruceK

Keep that crop tour away from Bossman's farm. 

Glad you are heading for 190. I have not done my ear sampling yet but would guess we are in the 110 to 120 range. I hope I'm wrong.

If any of you farmers on here received new CAUV valuations this month I would like to see your old and new valuations and which county you are in. Our farm went up 120% from 214,550 to 435,530 on our 220 acres. I have been reviewing the formula and have found some values that seem to be causing an overvaluation which will inflate our taxes. I am planning to speak at the next CAUV committee meeting in Columbus in September.

If you want to send it by private message that would be just fine.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1822745 said:


> Starting to dry out some around Grandview. That is ok, I need a break. Been fighting this nasty bug and am now on two antibiotics as of yesterday. I made a trip to Myrtle Beach from 8/9 t 8/11 and I am wondering if I picked it up down there.
> 
> Salt prices? Seems like Bulk will be higher than bagged from what I was told.


I went down to Charleston SC a couple weeks ago and brought back a nasty cold


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1823317 said:


> I went down to Charleston SC a couple weeks ago and brought back a nasty cold


That sucks, i havent been sick in years... Knock on wood...

Rain been steady here, havent missed a cut yet.. Lots of snow bids rolling in, just sold a huge hardscape as well.. Unilock... Been runnin 
Brickman trucks off the road when i see them.. LOL:laughing:


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1823614 said:


> That sucks, i havent been sick in years... Knock on wood...
> 
> Rain been steady here, havent missed a cut yet.. Lots of snow bids rolling in, just sold a huge hardscape as well.. Unilock... Been runnin
> Brickman trucks off the road when i see them.. LOL:laughing:


Good ole brickman...


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1823317 said:


> I went down to Charleston SC a couple weeks ago and brought back a nasty cold


Must be the water down there. I slept until 1:30 this afternoon. After getting up for about an hour this morning. Just hope I sleep tonight. I feel like I can.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1823642 said:


> Must be the water down there. I slept until 1:30 this afternoon. After getting up for about an hour this morning. Just hope I sleep tonight. I feel like I can.


Nyquil was my go to when I got back home. 1st time being sick in a couple years. Man was I laid out.


----------



## BruceK

allseason we own a house in Mt Pleasant just north of Charleston. It's rented but it is our retirement plan. Hope you enjoyed the Charleston area, we love it down there.


----------



## allseasons87

BruceK;1823661 said:


> allseason we own a house in Mt Pleasant just north of Charleston. It's rented but it is our retirement plan. Hope you enjoyed the Charleston area, we love it down there.


That's my favorite vacation spot. My wife's family owns a small cottage right to the left of Fort Moultrie. Not a huge place but a beach house none the less. We rented out a house on Isle of palms to accommodate everyone else. I love it down there.
God would I love to retire down there.


----------



## BruceK

We bought our home after hurricane Hugo when prices were a bit depressed. Since '91 it has quadrupled in value and the rent has risen substantially as well. We are 7 minutes from putting a towel down on the Sullivans Island Beach. I was down last summer to take care of some major maintenance issues (rot behind the siding) and our contractor was a great host giving me a sunset ride up the waterway. Catching your own shrimp in season is the best. I hope all my old secret fishing spots are still secret by the time we get down there.


----------



## allseasons87

BruceK;1823733 said:


> We bought our home after hurricane Hugo when prices were a bit depressed. Since '91 it has quadrupled in value and the rent has risen substantially as well. We are 7 minutes from putting a towel down on the Sullivans Island Beach. I was down last summer to take care of some major maintenance issues (rot behind the siding) and our contractor was a great host giving me a sunset ride up the waterway. Catching your own shrimp in season is the best. I hope all my old secret fishing spots are still secret by the time we get down there.


Yea we like to go crab fishing there. I go to Art's bar and grill for the shrimp. Their shrimp basket it out of this world! Simmons seafood has good stuff too to take back to the house for the grill.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1823644 said:


> Nyquil was my go to when I got back home. 1st time being sick in a couple years. Man was I laid out.


I wished Nyquil was the answer for me. Waiting on test results that I hope I have tomorrow morning.


----------



## Maclawnco

First firm quote today at $108 a ton. Anyone find any better? Only being offered 80% of what we usually use.


----------



## 98Chevy2500

Maclawnco;1824962 said:


> First firm quote today at $108 a ton. Anyone find any better? Only being offered 80% of what we usually use.


We prepaid for about $12 less per ton, but by the time you trucked it from Cincy it would be more!


----------



## BruceK

Allseason - Our contractor built the interior of Art's. Do you remember the old marina at Breach inlet with a bar in a double wide before they built the two story restaurant around 2001? That was our regular hangout, affordable and great sunsets.


----------



## allseasons87

BruceK;1825071 said:


> Allseason - Our contractor built the interior of Art's. Do you remember the old marina at Breach inlet with a bar in a double wide before they built the two story restaurant around 2001? That was our regular hangout, affordable and great sunsets.


I don't recall that. I'm sure my wife would remember it. I believe the first time I was down in the area was around 2007? We usually have been going down every other year since.


----------



## born2farm

Maclawnco;1824962 said:


> First firm quote today at $108 a ton. Anyone find any better? Only being offered 80% of what we usually use.


Seems pretty consistent. we got it for $110 delivered


----------



## procuts0103

born2farm;1825375 said:


> Seems pretty consistent. we got it for $110 delivered


Ridiculous. ......


----------



## muffy189

Bout time for the 2014/2015 thread isn't it


----------



## Fannin76

muffy189;1827884 said:


> Bout time for the 2014/2015 thread isn't it


That's that stuff up


----------



## BruceK

Found this snowcast today. Thank goodness it turned out to be a satire site.
http://empirenews.net/meteorologist...ead-milk-prices-expected-to-soar/#prettyPhoto


----------



## born2farm

procuts0103;1825418 said:


> Ridiculous. ......


Gotta have it though.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1827884 said:


> Bout time for the 2014/2015 thread isn't it


There was talk at the end of last year continuing this thread and changing the name of it. Since last year was such a good year. We could change it to Ohio Snow, Ohio weather thread, Ohio Blizzard watch, . Put out some suggestions and vote on it.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1828231 said:


> There was talk at the end of last year continuing this thread and changing the name of it. Since last year was such a good year. We could change it to Ohio Snow, Ohio weather thread, Ohio Blizzard watch, . Put out some suggestions and vote on it.


Ohio dolla dolla bills y'all is my vote


----------



## Flawless440

2013/2014 was the best season.. I think changing it would be bad luck...


----------



## muffy189

Flawless440;1828310 said:


> 2013/2014 was the best season.. I think changing it would be bad luck...


I have to agree


----------



## BruceK

New year, new thread. 2014-15 Ohio Snow Season or similar.


----------



## Maclawnco

Got 250 tons coming next week at $110 a ton. So sad that's what we call a bargain. Trucking it in from Cleveland... hope I don't take it from any of you guys up north.


----------



## procuts0103

Maclawnco;1828794 said:


> Got 250 tons coming next week at $110 a ton. So sad that's what we call a bargain. Trucking it in from Cleveland... hope I don't take it from any of you guys up north.


Abraxus? ?


----------



## Maclawnco

What you mean? Don't get the question?


----------



## born2farm

I think he meant did you buy it from abraxus


----------



## procuts0103

born2farm;1829278 said:


> I think he meant did you buy it from abraxus


Yes.... get it from abraxus???


----------



## Maclawnco

No, we get some from our mulch co and also WGS. Next week is coming right from the mine. About half our salt last season was trucked in from Cleveland


----------



## born2farm

How have your dealings with WGS been? We pre orders 200 ton on there pre buy program. Seem to be a good company to deal with. Just hope we get our salt


----------



## procuts0103

born2farm;1829473 said:


> How have your dealings with WGS been? We pre orders 200 ton on there pre buy program. Seem to be a good company to deal with. Just hope we get our salt


Still waiting for my price from Morton. ... what a crock!


----------



## Maclawnco

Todd has always come thru for us. Been buying from him 4 or 5 years now. I wanted the rest of my inventory, 5 or 6 loads at once last Feb and although he ho-hummed around, he did come thru on it a few days later.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1828310 said:


> 2013/2014 was the best season.. I think changing it would be bad luck...





muffy189;1828315 said:


> I have to agree





BruceK;1828586 said:


> New year, new thread. 2014-15 Ohio Snow Season or similar.


Makes no difference to me. We can't let this one go and see how the year starts out. If it is slow and starts out bad, we can always start a new one. lol But all indications is that is year is looking like a busy one.


----------



## Trueblue108

Maclawnco;1829446 said:


> No, we get some from our mulch co and also WGS. Next week is coming right from the mine. About half our salt last season was trucked in from Cleveland


I'm hoping that you didn't buy from Sagamore Soils....


----------



## BruceK

By giving each year it's own thread it makes it simpler to go back and research something in the future. If all years are in one long thread it becomes cumbersome and difficult to be of any future use. And after a few years it will affect load time as the database will become a beast as it resets every time you load it.


----------



## Maclawnco

Trueblue108;1829976 said:


> I'm hoping that you didn't buy from Sagamore Soils....


no, we got about 500 tons from this supplier last year. they are good for it.


----------



## Maclawnco

Started building a larger salt shed. We were leasing a 1500 sq ft shop last 3 years and had a 600 sq ft salt bin there. Last winter allowed the down payment on this new shop that's 7500 sq ft and this is a 2000+ sq ft salt bin. Would have set all trusses and got cover on this weekend if the lift didn't spring a leak. Will have this wrapped up next weekend. Salt was supposed to start being shipped this week that will have to be delayed a week.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Ohio Guys- I'm looking to switch from bagged to bulk totes, sometimes called super totes, this year. They're the big bags about the size of a pallet that you pick up with a forklift and open the bottom to fill a spreader. We work out of a nice warm dry shop and go through about 20 pallets of bagged Ice Patrol a season. For lots of reasons I'm not interested in bulk, but this would sure be a nice upgrade from opening thousands of bags next winter.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a supplier in Central Ohio? Having trouble finding very many that carry salt in these. Thanks in advance.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

If you pester the guys at John Deere Landscapes enough they can get them, I'm sure other guys can too if they have enough supplies...


----------



## Flawless440

looking for a Boss RT3 sub frame for super duty 08-14.... Trading in 6.0... Dumped thousands in that dam thing and its been down all summer..

02 Duramax is going to.. on C list for cheap.. 

Planning a trip to Chicago to see family, found the bracket close to there. Still driving out of the way


----------



## procuts0103

Leaves are changing fall is here tomorrow. When do you guys think it will snow first?


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;1834010 said:


> looking for a Boss RT3 sub frame for super duty 08-14.... Trading in 6.0... Dumped thousands in that dam thing and its been down all summer..
> 
> 02 Duramax is going to.. on C list for cheap..
> 
> Planning a trip to Chicago to see family, found the bracket close to there. Still driving out of the way


What's the specs on the 6.0. What are it's issues? I have a soft spot for those motors and I enjoy working on them


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1834057 said:


> What's the specs on the 6.0. What are it's issues? I have a soft spot for those motors and I enjoy working on them


Has a high pressure oil leak, could just be a return line. Had all other work done except head studs. Great looking truck. Just want pay off amount 13.5k
Crew cab long bed, 120k on it. Its been my personal/work truck.

Looking forward to the new 6.7, been reading and hearing great things.


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1834050 said:


> Leaves are changing fall is here tomorrow. When do you guys think it will snow first?


Asap works for me. I hate leaves. Also I just got my new truck ready,put the plow on checked ride height on so lots I would typically bottom out in. So I'm ready for some snow money


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We're under a frost advisory in low laying areas either tonight or tomorrow night already...been bidding work like crazy, but haven't had a lot of response yet on new accounts.



born2farm;1834057 said:


> I have a soft spot for those motors and I enjoy working on them


I believe there is a special place in heaven for anyone that ENJOYS working on a 6.0 PowerStroke. I didn't know anyone in their right mind would want to work on one!


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;1834384 said:


> We're under a frost advisory in low laying areas either tonight or tomorrow night already...been bidding work like crazy, but haven't had a lot of response yet on new accounts.
> 
> I believe there is a special place in heaven for anyone that ENJOYS working on a 6.0 PowerStroke. I didn't know anyone in their right mind would want to work on one!


Haha ya i hear that a lot. I'm down to only two right now. My old personal truck which is getting built from the bottom up right now for our new pulling truck. I also have one 450 with almost 400k on it that runs like a champ still.

I am looking for another regular cab or extended cab long bed superduty if anybody knows of one. Gas or diesel but must be white


----------



## Maclawnco

Finally finished!


----------



## Flawless440

Thats a big barn for that little pile of salt.... LOL... Im just envious, i want one... Looks great!!!

Its done 6.0 is gone.. Rollin 6.7.. White Lariat, tan leather.. Has A/C seats.. What.. Crazy.. To dam pretty to put the 9.2 Boss on.. But you know i cant wait to bury it in a pile of white gold


----------



## alsam116

flawless I guess you didn't buy a beach house since you got a truck? haha my boss lady saw a new body style interior and said its sexy when are we getting one, I just laughed because it wont happen until they are atleast 10 years old. o well I understand the 6.0 pains out 03 we bought with a lillte over 200k and had to dump aver 3 in it three months later but the power woops a 7.3


----------



## Young Pup

Maclawnco;1834568 said:


> Finally finished!


Looking good. Hope you get some salt to fill it up.


----------



## Flawless440

alsam116;1834662 said:


> flawless I guess you didn't buy a beach house since you got a truck? haha my boss lady saw a new body style interior and said its sexy when are we getting one, I just laughed because it wont happen until they are atleast 10 years old. o well I understand the 6.0 pains out 03 we bought with a lillte over 200k and had to dump aver 3 in it three months later but the power woops a 7.3


It all fell apart, the kids private school down there didnt work out. Had my business sold, then lost all my big contracts to Brickmen. Then my 2 other complexs i have had for ten years i lost over some sub work in Cleveland. So i have had the worst season in years. Been biding like crazy for snow, hope i land hand full of big ones.
Still plan to get a house there to vacation, i think moving is out. Starting a business there is harder than i thought..


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Flawless440;1836175 said:


> It all fell apart, the kids private school down there didnt work out. Had my business sold, then lost all my big contracts to Brickmen. Then my 2 other complexs i have had for ten years i lost over some sub work in Cleveland. So i have had the worst season in years. Been biding like crazy for snow, hope i land hand full of big ones.


Damn, talk about a hell of a summer...


----------



## Maclawnco

Maclawnco;1834568 said:


> Finally finished!


I've been kicking around the idea of selling / loading salt on the spot 24/7 from our bin to other contracors. We will be keeping 600 tons on hand at all times. If anyone is interested, pm me and we can talk. Facility is just outside Huber Heights.


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;1837256 said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of selling / loading salt on the spot 24/7 from our bin to other contracors. We will be keeping 600 tons on hand at all times. If anyone is interested, pm me and we can talk. Facility is just outside Huber Heights.


I'm for sure interested I'm in fairborn. Do you know about how much a ton?


----------



## racer47

who would you buy a western wide out from in Columbus ohio. ace or kaffenbarger or anybody else you no of , and why both are about 1 hour away same price .thanks in advance.. looking for best shop to do work


----------



## born2farm

Anybody have a source for Peladow. I need a couple skids


----------



## John_DeereGreen

racer47;1838183 said:


> who would you buy a western wide out from in Columbus ohio. ace or kaffenbarger or anybody else you no of , and why both are about 1 hour away same price .thanks in advance.. looking for best shop to do work


I wouldn't piss on Kaffenbarger if they were on fire. Terrible customer service and not willing to make good on what their former salesman claimed on FleetFlex plows. Hence the reason my sig is what it is.

And from past experience, Ace bent over backwards to help me. So Ace for sure.


----------



## Flawless440

racer47;1838183 said:


> who would you buy a western wide out from in Columbus ohio. ace or kaffenbarger or anybody else you no of , and why both are about 1 hour away same price .thanks in advance.. looking for best shop to do work


I have bought 40K worth of equipment from kaffenbarger. Kevin Trout is my sales guy. He has gone way out of his way to do things for me. Been behind on my account big time this season, they are so nice about my situation..

Customer for life.. It's worth building a relationship with them, talk to Kevin, tell him Jason with Flawless Landscaping sent you.. I can get you his email if you like


----------



## 496 BB

John_DeereGreen;1838449 said:


> I wouldn't piss on Kaffenbarger if they were on fire. Terrible customer service and not willing to make good on what their former salesman claimed on FleetFlex plows. Hence the reason my sig is what it is.
> 
> And from past experience, Ace bent over backwards to help me. So Ace for sure.


Im with you on this. Hate that place with a passion. Always rude and unwilling to want to help.

I do however LOVE Ace Truck Body. They have always helped me find hard parts and always have what I need. They always get my business.


----------



## Pushin4U

I guess it decided to snow/sleet a little bit here today. not ready for it yet because we dont have everything done yet but it sure seems like summer was here and gone to fast. supposed to get down to 31degrees here tonight :crying:


----------



## procuts0103

Pushin4U;1840411 said:


> I guess it decided to snow/sleet a little bit here today. not ready for it yet because we dont have everything done yet but it sure seems like summer was here and gone to fast. supposed to get down to 31degrees here tonight :crying:


Summer was terrible this year. I've never washed mowers so many times in one year. I'm ready for snow. Let's make some real money!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1840514 said:


> Summer was terrible this year. I've never washed mowers so many times in one year. I'm ready for snow. Let's make some real money!


I'm 100% with you. My lights are about to get shut off I'm so broke. I'm thinking of selling my 6x10 bri-mar dump trailer if any ones interested. Its got dual 3500 lbs axles. Its got the swing out gate not barn doors.


----------



## Maclawnco

Flawless440;1839457 said:


> I have bought 40K worth of equipment from kaffenbarger. Kevin Trout is my sales guy. He has gone way out of his way to do things for me. Been behind on my account big time this season, they are so nice about my situation..
> 
> Customer for life.. It's worth building a relationship with them, talk to Kevin, tell him Jason with Flawless Landscaping sent you.. I can get you his email if you like


I'd be pissed if I was your sales guy and you just posted this. You just said to anyone with poor money management skills to go call him and he will get what you need and allow you to drag your feet paying. Not the type of endorsement I'd look for as a sales guy.


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag I have had nothing but good dealings with both places ..but have never bought or had them do a new plow install for me .but its going to kaffenbarger this Thursday for install , they gave me best price and quickest response ...I was going to do it myself but for the money I figure let them do it and I will build pumps all day ...


----------



## Mike S

I used to be a ace guy but things really changed when robin passed away. I hated kaffenbarger until Rodney got fired. Lol. Its amazing how things can change when a negative nacy that knows absolutely everything even though has never plowed before is gone. 
I have spent a boat load there this year and I will be the first to say im pretty impressed so far. 

This is what initially had me walking away from ace. I was pricing out a new bed for the 4500 and definitely did not want a crysteel bed, I wanted a gallion. Ace said $9980 painted but not installed, $11500 installed. I was in stick shock! Went to kaff, and they said $5600 painted for the same exact bed, another $1500 to install. I decided to call gallion, they only had the one bed in stock and they told me both ace and kaff already called about it and oh ya it is already painted, they painted it there at the factory. I asked ace what was the deal and they got all pissed off that I did my homework. Kaff got my business and installed it which I was really worried about but they did a great job and im very happy how it turned out. I even bought a new plow from them too.

I also bought a protech 12 ist backhoe pusher, found a crack in the rubber after I bought it and they ordered a new $1800 edge without even seeing it or questioning me. So needless to say ive bought 2 boss pushers, a protech ist pusher, a dump bed, a new dogg plow, and about $10k in parts from them so far and im very happy so far.


----------



## 98Chevy2500

Mike S;1840813 said:


> I used to be a ace guy but things really changed when robin passed away. I hated kaffenbarger until Rodney got fired. Lol. Its amazing how things can change when a negative nacy that knows absolutely everything even though has never plowed before is gone.
> I have spent a boat load there this year and I will be the first to say im pretty impressed so far.
> 
> This is what initially had me walking away from ace. I was pricing out a new bed for the 4500 and definitely did not want a crysteel bed, I wanted a gallion. Ace said $9980 painted but not installed, $11500 installed. I was in stick shock! Went to kaff, and they said $5600 painted for the same exact bed, another $1500 to install. I decided to call gallion, they only had the one bed in stock and they told me both ace and kaff already called about it and oh ya it is already painted, they painted it there at the factory. I asked ace what was the deal and they got all pissed off that I did my homework. Kaff got my business and installed it which I was really worried about but they did a great job and im very happy how it turned out. I even bought a new plow from them too.
> 
> I also bought a protech 12 ist backhoe pusher, found a crack in the rubber after I bought it and they ordered a new $1800 edge without even seeing it or questioning me. So needless to say ive bought 2 boss pushers, a protech ist pusher, a dump bed, a new dogg plow, and about $10k in parts from them so far and im very happy so far.


Wish the local store was that helpful....won't go anywhere near them unless we absolutely have to,(Kaf, that is!)


----------



## allseasons87

racer47;1838183 said:


> who would you buy a western wide out from in Columbus ohio. ace or kaffenbarger or anybody else you no of , and why both are about 1 hour away same price .thanks in advance.. looking for best shop to do work


Ace put my wideout on and I have no complaints


----------



## Flawless440

Maclawnco;1840584 said:


> I'd be pissed if I was your sales guy and you just posted this. You just said to anyone with poor money management skills to go call him and he will get what you need and allow you to drag your feet paying. Not the type of endorsement I'd look for as a sales guy.


Poor money management skills..... Man you talk a lot of Sh-- I think its amazing i havent lost either of my homes or had anything repo... But your the man, you know better than anyone on hereThumbs Up


----------



## Fannin76

Flawless440;1841852 said:


> Poor money management skills..... Man you talk a lot of Sh-- I think its amazing i havent lost either of my homes or had anything repo... But your the man, you know better than anyone on hereThumbs Up


Boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Maclawnco

Flawless440;1841852 said:


> Poor money management skills..... Man you talk a lot of Sh-- I think its amazing i havent lost either of my homes or had anything repo... But your the man, you know better than anyone on hereThumbs Up


How could you loose them if you had them paid off? Personally, I'd call 2 mortgages failure not succes.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, 18 skids of salt came in today. Set there for the time being. Now to hunt down some calcium.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1842475 said:


> Well, 18 skids of salt came in today. Set there for the time being. Now to hunt down some calcium.


Where did you purchase through? I have two truck loads in Kansas with no way to get them here now. Trying to explore other sources


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1842478 said:


> Where did you purchase through? I have two truck loads in Kansas with no way to get them here now. Trying to explore other sources


A buddy ordered from John Deere/Lesco out of plain city for me. The truck came in from New York though. I need to call them about the calcium. Storage is the main issue on that right now. I'd rather that not sit outside for a long period of time.

Why can't they get it to you? That sounds like central salt??


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1842485 said:


> A buddy ordered from John Deere/Lesco out of plain city for me. The truck came in from New York though. I need to call them about the calcium. Storage is the main issue on that right now. I'd rather that not sit outside for a long period of time.
> 
> Why can't they get it to you? That sounds like central salt??


Ya it was a distributor for central salt. I think he over sold and can't get enough trucks now.

He has treated us well for a few years but I guess we need to explore other options


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1842489 said:


> Ya it was a distributor for central salt. I think he over sold and can't get enough trucks now.
> 
> He has treated us well for a few years but I guess we need to explore other options


Good Luck.

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories...he-storm-in-anticipation-for-winter-snow.html


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1842857 said:


> Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.10tv.com/content/stories...he-storm-in-anticipation-for-winter-snow.html


Just got confirmation the loads will be headed this way.


----------



## Fannin76

Anyone in the Dayton area looking for subs?


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1842917 said:


> Just got confirmation the loads will be headed this way.


That is good to hear.


----------



## Flawless440

Maclawnco;1842181 said:


> How could you loose them if you had them paid off? Personally, I'd call 2 mortgages failure not succes.


Here we go again- getting slack from my finance adviser

So a mortgage on your home and your shop i assume you own, is failure?

Yes out of the 10 trucks i own, 3 of them still have a loan, along with the wifes Audi, lots of mowers, skid loaders, tree chipper, plow equipment, etc. etc

I'll be sure to run all future deals by you Mac.

Can we get back to snow talk


----------



## Flawless440

Salt pile off of 670 looks stacked high


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1843560 said:


> Salt pile off of 670 looks stacked high


I am sure it does...they are about to charge $120 a ton!!! 

I remember paying $45 a ton for salt and thinking I was getting hosed.


----------



## Fannin76

Flawless440;1843560 said:


> Salt pile off of 670 looks stacked high


My salt piles about 20 bags high lol


----------



## Fannin76

Bossman 92;1843576 said:


> I am sure it does...they are about to charge $120 a ton!!!
> 
> I remember paying $45 a ton for salt and thinking I was getting hosed.


Can u pick it up a ton or two at a time? Or do you have to buy it by the truck load?


----------



## procuts0103

Just took a load at 107 delivered and I was jumping for joy.... ridiculous

M


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1843560 said:


> Salt pile off of 670 looks stacked high


I saw that as well. I think last year, they had 2 big piles to start the year. It will be interesting to see how fast that dwindles down to nothing.


----------



## Flawless440

Fannin76;1843630 said:


> Can u pick it up a ton or two at a time? Or do you have to buy it by the truck load?


You can drive your truck there and they will load as much as you want


----------



## Flawless440

I'm still sitting on 45 tons from last year and 10 skids of sidewalk salt.. Enough to start the season

2 plows need new edges, still have to find a mount for 2011 superduty, want to sell 02 duramax and roll into another plow truck

Waiting on contracts still


----------



## Fannin76

Flawless440;1844245 said:


> You can drive your truck there and they will load as much as you want


Do you know the name of the place?


----------



## procuts0103

Flaw.

What's the specs on the dirtymax? Milage and plow? Might be interested. ..

Mario


----------



## John_DeereGreen

496 BB;1840172 said:


> Im with you on this. Hate that place with a passion. Always rude and unwilling to want to help.
> 
> I do however LOVE Ace Truck Body. They have always helped me find hard parts and always have what I need. They always get my business.


The only thing I have against ACE is they don't sell Boss. So I found a dealer that's much closer, that's open 24/7 when it snows. And takes VERY good care of us on price.


----------



## racer47

kaffenbarger done it. same day service ,main man went out of his way to pick up truck mount from another kaffenbarger so they could get it done on same day .I am very pleased with it . now I need snow ,lots of it


----------



## Flawless440

procuts0103;1844366 said:


> Flaw.
> 
> What's the specs on the dirtymax? Milage and plow? Might be interested. ..
> 
> Mario


Needs injectors, transfer case, etc etc.. 192k on it.. a guy suppose to come tomorrow for it


----------



## born2farm

Any body have any vbox for sale? It looks like we are two short now that we added some accounts.


----------



## Flawless440

Fannin76;1844291 said:


> Do you know the name of the place?


Call Henderson Trucking.... American rock salt has the salt on their yard and they sell it for them.

Report back how much a ton its going for. $$$


----------



## rblake

i have a 2 yard stainless steel v box. Lesco brand (highway) was going to sell it with my 07 chevy 3500


----------



## Fannin76

Flawless440;1847442 said:


> Call Henderson Trucking.... American rock salt has the salt on their yard and they sell it for them.
> 
> Report back how much a ton its going for. $$$


Will do man


----------



## born2farm

rblake;1847447 said:


> i have a 2 yard stainless steel v box. Lesco brand (highway) was going to sell it with my 07 chevy 3500


Pm pics and price please


----------



## procuts0103

Don't buy Morton. ... just got price quote. It was 133 a ton and only gave me 25 ton hahahahah


----------



## born2farm

We bought through WGS this year. 110 a ton but their customer service is great.


----------



## Maclawnco

born2farm;1847587 said:


> We bought through WGS this year. 110 a ton but their customer service is great.


They tried to BS and say they weren't taking new accounts. They cut our allotment this year and the other co we were supllimenting with got cut off for the year already. We only have 480 tons this year. Will be interesting.


----------



## born2farm

Maclawnco;1847676 said:


> They tried to BS and say they weren't taking new accounts. They cut our allotment this year and the other co we were supllimenting with got cut off for the year already. We only have 480 tons this year. Will be interesting.


When did they tell you this? I was contacted by them in July. I hope everything works out this year


----------



## Maclawnco

born2farm;1847684 said:


> When did they tell you this? I was contacted by them in July. I hope everything works out this year


Word on the street is they over sold their allotment. As soon as we renew our LOC, I'll be taking all my salt from them too. I don't want to be the guy on their bigs that doesn't get their loads.


----------



## born2farm

Maclawnco;1847903 said:


> Word on the street is they over sold their allotment. As soon as we renew our LOC, I'll be taking all my salt from them too. I don't want to be the guy on their bigs that doesn't get their loads.


Ya were trying to get all of ours right now


----------



## Maclawnco

Fannin76;1847465 said:


> Will do man


Sooooo, whatcha find out?

Just got another 30 acres and were maxed at with the salt/acres we had before that. Need more salt.


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;1850826 said:


> Sooooo, whatcha find out?
> 
> Just got another 30 acres and were maxed at with the salt/acres we had before that. Need more salt.


Haven't checked yet. I decided its to far for me just to pic up a few tons. Although found some in PA 154 delivered


----------



## Fannin76

Fannin76;1850881 said:


> Haven't checked yet. I decided its to far for me just to pic up a few tons. Although found some in PA 154 delivered


OK just called. They can't sell any until after DEC. 1st didn't even have pricing for me.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Paying 135/ton right now, until that supplier is cut off. Once he's done, it's on to 155/ton. I bid stuff for 120/ton and have a clause for salt cost increases...looks like that's going to come in handy this year.


----------



## Fannin76

Fannin76;1850893 said:


> OK just called. They can't sell any until after DEC. 1st didn't even have pricing for me.


This is what Henderson trucking said


----------



## allseasons87

I can't wait to plow.


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;1851357 said:


> I can't wait to plow.


Me either but just found out my main truck needs head gaskets


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1851368 said:


> Me either but just found out my main truck needs head gaskets


Ouch... been a nightmare of repairs the last 2 weeks. Complete driveshaft and tires on one truck, starter and rear brakes on dump truck, new cylinder on one of the mowers, new carb and coils on one of the leaf loaders. All the trucks, plows, and spreaders/sprayers look to be in good shape to start off the winter


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;1851371 said:


> Ouch... been a nightmare of repairs the last 2 weeks. Complete driveshaft and tires on one truck, starter and rear brakes on dump truck, new cylinder on one of the mowers, new carb and coils on one of the leaf loaders. All the trucks, plows, and spreaders/sprayers look to be in good shape to start off the winter


Heck yea! I think my GMC needs u joints but I'll wait on that until the head gaskets are done on the ford.been getting both mounts on and trucks wired up for the last month or so. Put new motors on the two salt spreaders and wired them up on the truck.


----------



## Maclawnco

Just a heads up, one of my vendors has a lead on rock salt delivered to cincy/dayton area for $150 a ton. If you need more like we do, send me a pm and I'll put you in touch with him. He can get up to 7000 tons but has to commit by this coming Monday and needs cash or check at time of delivery. 

If you think that's high, you're right. I'd also ask you if you spent a few hours calling every supplier in the area being told no. Take it or leave it, just doing my vendor a favor posting here.


----------



## Maclawnco

Maclawnco;1852644 said:


> Just a heads up, one of my vendors has a lead on rock salt delivered to cincy/dayton area for $150 a ton. If you need more like we do, send me a pm and I'll put you in touch with him. He can get up to 7000 tons but has to commit by this coming Monday and needs cash or check at time of delivery.
> 
> If you think that's high, you're right. I'd also ask you if you spent a few hours calling every supplier in the area being told no. Take it or leave it, just doing my vendor a favor posting here.


I was wrong. Have to get a commitment by eod today. Speak up or keep looking.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Maclawnco;1852644 said:


> Just a heads up, one of my vendors has a lead on rock salt delivered to cincy/dayton area for $150 a ton.


I'm scared to see, if we can even get it, what it'll be in January/February if we have anything close to a winter like last year.


----------



## procuts0103

Fox 8 said we might see our first flakes next weekend..... nothing major but could see some. Who's excited? ??


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1853217 said:


> Fox 8 said we might see our first flakes next weekend..... nothing major but could see some. Who's excited? ??


This guy! Maybe it'll get some of the places to make decisions. I've got two signed contracts but would for sure like some more before November.


----------



## procuts0103

It's getting to be time! !!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1853217 said:


> Fox 8 said we might see our first flakes next weekend..... nothing major but could see some. Who's excited? ??


Let it snow let it snow let it snow!!!!!!!!!!!! Just not too much, all our contracts are seasonal now!

I still have one 8 acre account that can't make up their damn mind....


----------



## Maclawnco

John_DeereGreen;1853098 said:


> I'm scared to see, if we can even get it, what it'll be in January/February if we have anything close to a winter like last year.


No kidding.


----------



## novawagonmaster

procuts0103;1853217 said:


> Fox 8 said we might see our first flakes next weekend..... nothing major but could see some. Who's excited? ??


Excited to run the new (to me) rig, but otherwise... no! Too much work to do yet, and I hate working in the cold.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Maclawnco;1853454 said:


> No kidding.


We are buying all we can at 135/ton delivered. Once that supplier gets cut off, next guy is 150.

How many tons do you have stocked up now?


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1853594 said:


> We are buying all we can at 135/ton delivered. Once that supplier gets cut off, next guy is 150.
> 
> How many tons do you have stocked up now?


 20 bags.......lol


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1853594 said:


> We are buying all we can at 135/ton delivered. Once that supplier gets cut off, next guy is 150.
> 
> How many tons do you have stocked up now?


About 60 tons @ $120 ton delivered. Gonna start spraying it down and getting it into the bin.


----------



## Maclawnco

John_DeereGreen;1853594 said:


> We are buying all we can at 135/ton delivered. Once that supplier gets cut off, next guy is 150.
> 
> How many tons do you have stocked up now?


Will have 600 by end of the week. Somewhere around 350 right now. Really glad we built the new hoop shed. 600 will only be 2/3 full. Our average cost on that 600 will be right at $132. Have another 200 with WGS that will lower our average cost even more.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We are right around 400 in Athens, and up here about 500. I'm hoping that another 100 tons each and we're good.

We started at 95/ton, and got about 250 for each at that, and it's been 135/ton since.


----------



## Fannin76

Fannin76;1851368 said:


> Me either but just found out my main truck needs head gaskets


wish it was head gaskets... its the whole motor thats bad


----------



## Maclawnco

John_DeereGreen;1854486 said:


> We are right around 400 in Athens, and up here about 500. I'm hoping that another 100 tons each and we're good.
> 
> We started at 95/ton, and got about 250 for each at that, and it's been 135/ton since.


Its just money. Can always try next year if we don't make any this year.


----------



## procuts0103

Fox 8 says first accumulating snow this weekend. 1 sloppy inch or 2. Hell yeah piss on those leaves


----------



## Flawless440

I have a lot in Cincinnati i need to sub to a guy..

Any takers or know any one? 

PM me for details


----------



## wnwniner

Local governments in Columbus area starting to have problems getting salt; we are hearing of other small cities having to go to the counties and state to get help. If we get a hard winter there could be some problems by the end of February.


----------



## xjoedirt55x

Flawless440;1855448 said:


> I have a lot in Cincinnati i need to sub to a guy..
> 
> Any takers or know any one?
> 
> PM me for details


I PM'd you.


----------



## Flawless440

wnwniner;1855847 said:


> Local governments in Columbus area starting to have problems getting salt; we are hearing of other small cities having to go to the counties and state to get help. If we get a hard winter there could be some problems by the end of February.


Every supplier i talk to says they have already burn up most of the allocation. I think i need 200 ton for the season and i don't want to wrap that kinda $$$.. Theres going to be a huge shortage, bags are in a even worse situation.


----------



## procuts0103

I can get all I want up here. Trucked in from the east. 120 a ton... I call bs on the shortage. There has been a pile of blue salt at the ashtabula dock since june. Wtf


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Flawless440;1855959 said:


> Every supplier i talk to says they have already burn up most of the allocation. I think i need 200 ton for the season and i don't want to wrap that kinda $$$.. Theres going to be a huge shortage, bags are in a even worse situation.


You better wrap it up now, the first flake of snow and ODOT will be out painting the roads white and driving salt prices up for us even further!

I'd rather take the gamble of having extra money tied up in salt then not being able to get it and having to explain why I can't salt lots.

Just my opinion.


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;1856464 said:


> You better wrap it up now, the first flake of snow and ODOT will be out painting the roads white and driving salt prices up for us even further!
> 
> I'd rather take the gamble of having extra money tied up in salt then not being able to get it and having to explain why I can't salt lots.
> 
> Just my opinion.


You would think someone had to have a talk with the state and told them to throttle back the salt usage..... right?


----------



## Maclawnco

procuts0103;1856469 said:


> You would think someone had to have a talk with the state and told them to throttle back the salt usage..... right?


Please. You have to know better


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1856469 said:


> You would think someone had to have a talk with the state and told them to throttle back the salt usage..... right?


Surley you're not serious?

Overuse salt in the winter for job security on road repairs in the summer. Sounds like a great plan to me. Maybe I should add blacktop and asphalt services and salt like the state does.

Haha.


----------



## born2farm

Load of bagged salt and two loads of bulk showed up today. Sure makes me feel a little better.

On the other hand who is doing anything to prepare for the possibility of snow/ice this weekend? I don't think we will have anything to worry about, but salt trucks will be ready.


----------



## Maclawnco

For this weekend, I'm going to park my wheel loader and muni salt trucks inside so they don't get cold.


----------



## Young Pup

Ground is way to warm. I am not worried about it. Just got in early this am from moving my brother back from Cape Cod. Now it is time to unload the stuff.


----------



## procuts0103

Was spitting snow here but nothing major. Gonna be 50 next week so I don't see anything worth getting excited about. 

Couple more weeks I'm thinking...


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1857905 said:


> Was spitting snow here but nothing major. Gonna be 50 next week so I don't see anything worth getting excited about.
> 
> Couple more weeks I'm thinking...


I saw a guy in Dayton with his plow on.....


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1857915 said:


> I saw a guy in Dayton with his plow on.....


My brother has his on. But, we just unloaded it off a u haul yesterday though. I moved him back from Cape cod. Waiting on a plow cart that arrives on Monday so it will be easier to move around.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1857937 said:


> My brother has his on. But, we just unloaded it off a u haul yesterday though. I moved him back from Cape cod. Waiting on a plow cart that arrives on Monday so it will be easier to move around.


He was driving around looking for work I believe


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I spent the morning putting wings on the new DXT. From the contracts that have signed in the last week, I should have gotten the 9'2"...

I just got back from Tractor Supply looking at tanks for prewet systems, saw 2 guys with plows on, and full v boxes. 

The pavement is dry...


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1857971 said:


> I spent the morning putting wings on the new DXT. From the contracts that have signed in the last week, I should have gotten the 9'2"...
> 
> I just got back from Tractor Supply looking at tanks for prewet systems, saw 2 guys with plows on, and full v boxes.
> 
> The pavement is dry...


I need a set of wings... anyone have a set of used pro wings for cheap?


----------



## Maclawnco

John_DeereGreen;1857971 said:


> I spent the morning putting wings on the new DXT. From the contracts that have signed in the last week, I should have gotten the 9'2"...
> 
> I just got back from Tractor Supply looking at tanks for prewet systems, saw 2 guys with plows on, and full v boxes.
> 
> The pavement is dry...


Our salt trucks are still hanging out at the shop.

Went on a road trip to pick up a few more sectionals today...


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1857940 said:


> He was driving around looking for work I believe


Ha Ha. He did drive it today but to go to breakfast.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Maclawnco;1857997 said:


> Went on a road trip to pick up a few more sectionals today...


You buying year old ones from Oberson's? Seems like a tough deal to beat from what I've seen.


----------



## Maclawnco

John_DeereGreen;1858605 said:


> You buying year old ones from Oberson's? Seems like a tough deal to beat from what I've seen.


My first one was from Chad. There are better deals to be had then his. Weve bought subsequent units elsewhere. These came from MD. Wish i would have had them shipped but oh well. Will keep learning.


----------



## Fannin76

I saw on the extended forecast for Dayton were going to get 1-3 inches on the 13th. Hope it pans out


----------



## procuts0103

Fox 8 said plow able snow early next week. Holy moly it's coming quick. Got 75 ton of salt on the ground so ready there. Still getting trucks and loader ready...


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Maybe up in the snow belt. Doubt it with ground temps being so warm. But it's Ohio so who knows.


----------



## Maclawnco

Fannin76;1860136 said:


> I saw on the extended forecast for Dayton were going to get 1-3 inches on the 13th. Hope it pans out


You're dreaming


----------



## procuts0103

It's coming.... fox 8 said 3-6 next week


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1861295 said:


> It's coming.... fox 8 said 3-6 next week


No way. It's not cold enough. I say the last week of Nov/First of Dec before we see anything worthwhile. Maybe a salt run before then.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1861335 said:


> No way. It's not cold enough. I say the last week of Nov/First of Dec before we see anything worthwhile. Maybe a salt run before then.


Quit being Debby downers


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1861350 said:


> Quit being Debby downers


I've got way to much left to do before it can snow.


----------



## Young Pup

Since it is raining and doing leaves in the rain suck. Thought I would post the first snow map of the season up. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

8 days out.


----------



## WALKERS

*Sub Contracting*

Does anyone need sub contractors in Cincinnati?
Let us know.
Thanks in advance


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JP those maps don't look promising for the per push guys...


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;1861444 said:


> JP those maps don't look promising for the per push guys...


It looks just fine for the middle of November. Thumbs Up


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1861444 said:


> JP those maps don't look promising for the per push guys...


I have one seasonal....they made sure it started Dec 1....bastards


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1861444 said:


> JP those maps don't look promising for the per push guys...


I am per push too, but I am not wanting anything plowable yet. Got leaf work out there and I will take the green money, before the white gold right now. Don't want to be doing leaves at the end of December like I was last year.


----------



## Maclawnco

John_DeereGreen;1861335 said:


> No way. It's not cold enough. I say the last week of Nov/First of Dec before we see anything worthwhile. Maybe a salt run before then.


we billed some calcium delivery to a corporate client but I can't imagine snow revenue this early in the season.


----------



## chevyman51

Anybody going to this? These are the guys have awesome customer service.


----------



## Fannin76

chevyman51;1861517 said:


> Anybody going to this? These are the guys have awesome customer service.


I got a call from them this morning


----------



## chevyman51

Fannin76;1861550 said:


> I got a call from them this morning


I use the salt. They are great to work with.


----------



## campbell79

CELandscapes;1861352 said:


> I've got way to much left to do before it can snow.


Who fault is that being booked tell who know when


----------



## procuts0103

campbell79;1861712 said:


> Who fault is that being booked tell who know when


No money in leaves. .. let it snow


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;1862318 said:


> No money in leaves. .. let it snow


I'm still doing walls and patios.


----------



## Flawless440

I got 2 patios to finish..
Just Finished ISA Arborist classes, now to take the test.
Couple plow edges to change, mount these spreaders hoping they are ok, brand new last year, everything better work..
Not ready for Snow Yet..


----------



## procuts0103

52 now forcasted for Monday...lol


----------



## muffy189

I just tried my spreader and it's not spinning very good, anyone got some advice for spraying on it


----------



## procuts0103

I swear by castle thrust. Spray it on everything. Electric plugs to chains even spray the frames on my trucks. Great stuff!


----------



## Fannin76

OK now it can't snow my other truck just broke down. Going to be trying to get a dually in the morning


----------



## Bossman 92

muffy189;1863153 said:


> I just tried my spreader and it's not spinning very good, anyone got some advice for spraying on it


Fluid film or PB Blaster


----------



## Flawless440

muffy189;1863153 said:


> I just tried my spreader and it's not spinning very good, anyone got some advice for spraying on it


I always replaced those motors on tailgate spreaders every season... Less than $100 on ebay.


----------



## allseasons87

Just upgraded some equipment for our sidewalk crew this weekend. Picked up an F-150, new 12ft trailer, and a Honda rancher 4x4 420cc ATV with a warn plow and winch. Anyone have any experience with the Rancher? Feels like it can climb a tree in 4x4... still need to get a power broom and they will be set.

The trailer can fit the quad, 2 blowers, 2 sprayers, spray tank, shovels, and should have room for the power broom. Bagged product will be in the truck bed. Should be a good set up, but the first event will tell.


----------



## born2farm

allseasons87;1864158 said:


> Just upgraded some equipment for our sidewalk crew this weekend. Picked up an F-150, new 12ft trailer, and a Honda rancher 4x4 420cc ATV with a warn plow and winch. Anyone have any experience with the Rancher? Feels like it can climb a tree in 4x4... still need to get a power broom and they will be set.
> 
> The trailer can fit the quad, 2 blowers, 2 sprayers, spray tank, shovels, and should have room for the power broom. Bagged product will be in the truck bed. Should be a good set up, but the first event will tell.


We run a 2003 rancher. It will shove whatever you throw at it. Used to have a blade with custom wings making it 65" on it.

What are you using as sprayers for sidewalks? We need to purchase a few


----------



## allseasons87

born2farm;1864220 said:


> We run a 2003 rancher. It will shove whatever you throw at it. Used to have a blade with custom wings making it 65" on it.
> 
> What are you using as sprayers for sidewalks? We need to purchase a few


We have 2 walk behind earthways, but I have seen 25 gallon spray tanks with a 2 nozzle boom that mounts on the back of the ATV. I think FIMCO makes them. I will go that route as well.


----------



## born2farm

How do you like the earthways


----------



## secret_weapon

procuts0103;1863189 said:


> I swear by *castle thrust*. Spray it on everything. Electric plugs to chains even spray the frames on my trucks. Great stuff!


I love this stuff! Best penetrating oil I've ever used. Ever spray this on a corroded battery terminal? Amazing.


----------



## allseasons87

born2farm;1864254 said:


> How do you like the earthways


We got the smaller models and they're not bad at all. I would spend the extra few hundred and get the larger models if I did it all over again.


----------



## born2farm

allseasons87;1864272 said:


> We got the smaller models and they're not bad at all. I would spend the extra few hundred and get the larger models if I did it all over again.


Thank you! I think I'll pick a few up for our sidewalk crews.


----------



## Bossman 92

If any of you can pull your truck up close to your walks, do like we did and hook up a couple 5 gpm electric pumps to a 300 gallon tank. We took a 300 gallon tank, (2) 5 gpm electric pumps, about 40' of heater hose, a $2.00 garden spray nozzle and made a bad ass spraye setup. Takes 2 guys but you can fly down the walks. MUCH MUCH cheaper than bag calcium or blend too!


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1864359 said:


> If any of you can pull your truck up close to your walks, do like we did and hook up a couple 5 gpm electric pumps to a 300 gallon tank. We took a 300 gallon tank, (2) 5 gpm electric pumps, about 40' of heater hose, a $2.00 garden spray nozzle and made a bad ass spraye setup. Takes 2 guys but you can fly down the walks. MUCH MUCH cheaper than bag calcium or blend too!


I've thought about something like this. Most sites we can get pretty close, except for our condo complexes. Would save a ton of time on re-filling.


----------



## Young Pup

Off to work I go, but I thought you guys might want to see this. This is 8 days out


----------



## Young Pup

16 days out.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Is anyone else still getting calls for new accounts? I've had 2 today alone, and one on Saturday. Nothing huge, but 1/2 to 1 acre resturaunts and small retail.


----------



## WALKERS

Do those paddle wheels attachments work well? How long do rubber paddles last on sidewalks?


----------



## muffy189

secret_weapon;1864267 said:


> I love this stuff! Best penetrating oil I've ever used. Ever spray this on a corroded battery terminal? Amazing.


Do they have that at napa???


----------



## procuts0103

Not every parts store carries it. More than likely you will have to have them order you a case. Well worth the wait!!!


----------



## jk4718

You know what my big take away is from those snow maps JP? either way you slice it that is a LOT of snow cover for Canada this early in the season. Watch this be the moment that the speak of later in the season "It all started when the typhon pushed the cold down and set up early snow cover in Canada, returning the refrigerator effect that we saw in 2012-13..."


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1866342 said:


> You know what my big take away is from those snow maps JP? either way you slice it that is a LOT of snow cover for Canada this early in the season. Watch this be the moment that the speak of later in the season "It all started when the typhon pushed the cold down and set up early snow cover in Canada, returning the refrigerator effect that we saw in 2012-13..."


Yep, the snow cover up there is in quite a broad area


----------



## secret_weapon

muffy189;1866151 said:


> Do they have that at napa???


http://www.castlepackspower.com/index.cfm?Page=Castle Retailers

Might have to ask them to order this.


----------



## Flawless440

The news is calling for snow this weekend.....


----------



## Young Pup

Need to look at the model runs from today. Not sure what to expect this weekend. Quite honestly I hope it doesn't happen, but I know something is going to happen. LOL


----------



## born2farm

A salt run Sunday night wouldn't be all bad. But I could wait another week for sure


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1867119 said:


> Need to look at the model runs from today. Not sure what to expect this weekend. Quite honestly I hope it doesn't happen, but I know something is going to happen. LOL


We just finished day 3 of a 6500 sqft driveway. I am all for getting snow, but I REALLY need it to hold off for another 3 weeks!


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1867279 said:


> We just finished day 3 of a 6500 sqft driveway. I am all for getting snow, but I REALLY need it to hold off for another 3 weeks!


through 7 am on the 18th.


----------



## procuts0103

1/4 on the cars and grass. Roads are wet. Snowing very lightly. It's here... why am I not too excited?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi guys!!!


----------



## novawagonmaster

8" on the ground in Madison, OH as of 2:30 pm!

So much for easing into it.


----------



## Maclawnco

Moving our pushers and loaders out tomorrow. Wouldn't mind if our first storm of the season was on a Sat eve. A low stress way to get our new guys into the flow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

novawagonmaster;1867673 said:


> 8" on the ground in Madison, OH as of 2:30 pm!
> 
> So much for easing into it.


Yeah, I've been watching the radar, looks like you guys are getting your asses handed to you up there.


Maclawnco;1867696 said:


> Wouldn't mind if our first storm of the season was on a Sat eve. A low stress way to get our new guys into the flow.


Agreed!


----------



## Mike S

novawagonmaster;1867673 said:


> 8" on the ground in Madison, OH as of 2:30 pm!
> 
> So much for easing into it.


Holy crap! Keep it up there!!!


----------



## BandBLawnCare

Whats up fellers, new guy here from very southern tip of the state. Ironton.


----------



## Bossman 92

Welcome!!:waving:


----------



## Mike S

BandBLawnCare;1867846 said:


> Whats up fellers, new guy here from very southern tip of the state. Ironton.


Hello new guy!


----------



## born2farm

Why does it always seem like even though we start snow prep in August, we are still scrambling when the first snow is in the forecast. Gotta love it.


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;1867935 said:


> Why does it always seem like even though we start snow prep in August, we are still scrambling when the first snow is in the forecast. Gotta love it.


Thumbs Up. It's like this every year isn't it? I have a ford going in for manifold gaskets tomorrow....glad I didn't take her in back in august when there was no snow in the forecast.


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;1867947 said:


> Thumbs Up. It's like this every year isn't it? I have a ford going in for manifold gaskets tomorrow....glad I didn't take her in back in august when there was no snow in the forecast.


Yes it is...and every year around this time I tell myself I am not gonna let this happen next year...and low and behold here we are again.

I just had one of my fords come out of the shop from getting manifolds done. All but one stud was broken off. Guy had it for about 2 weeks. I was getting nervous until he called me yesterday.


----------



## allseasons87

novawagonmaster;1867673 said:


> 8" on the ground in Madison, OH as of 2:30 pm!
> 
> So much for easing into it.


My mother in law up in Geneva said she's got around 14"


----------



## Young Pup

Evening ladies and Gents. LOL Welcome New Guy.


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;1867952 said:


> Yes it is...and every year around this time I tell myself I am not gonna let this happen next year...and low and behold here we are again.
> 
> I just had one of my fords come out of the shop from getting manifolds done. All but one stud was broken off. Guy had it for about 2 weeks. I was getting nervous until he called me yesterday.


2 weeks!!! Oh ****. I was promised same day turn around. Buddy of mine had a few of his fleet trucks done by this guy and all were done same day. You got me worried now


----------



## BandBLawnCare

Thanks guys bought a new skid and box today and a snowdogg plow and spreader


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1867989 said:


> My mother in law up in Geneva said she's got around 14"


My boat is sitting up that way waiting on our next Lake Erie perch trip.......May be spring before that happens


----------



## Bossman 92

BandBLawnCare;1868070 said:


> Thanks guys bought a new skid and box today and a snowdogg plow and spreader


All today??


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1868074 said:


> My boat is sitting up that way waiting on our next Lake Erie perch trip.......May be spring before that happens


Oh boy... they're showing chances of snow everyday from today through next Wednesday.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1868068 said:


> 2 weeks!!! Oh ****. I was promised same day turn around. Buddy of mine had a few of his fleet trucks done by this guy and all were done same day. You got me worried now


We got new manifold studs done a few weeks ago. Same day.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1868084 said:


> Oh boy... they're showing chances of snow everyday from today through next Wednesday.


that way they have a 50/50 chance of being right.


----------



## novawagonmaster

ODOT really dropped the ball up here today. They didn't plow, and traffic turned the snow into hard packed ice on the highways. Accidents everywhere. Traffic backed up for miles. Road closures. The whole nine yards. What a joke. You would think it never snows up here.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1868100 said:


> that way they have a 50/50 chance of being right.


You got it


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;1868068 said:


> 2 weeks!!! Oh ****. I was promised same day turn around. Buddy of mine had a few of his fleet trucks done by this guy and all were done same day. You got me worried now


Mine was an abnormal case. He had to weld nuts to every bolt and try and back them out. He had to weld and tap three of them because he couldn't get them out

Hoping better luck for you


----------



## Young Pup

novawagonmaster;1868117 said:


> ODOT really dropped the ball up here today. They didn't plow, and traffic turned the snow into hard packed ice on the highways. Accidents everywhere. Traffic backed up for miles. Road closures. The whole nine yards. What a joke. You would think it never snows up here.


Just saw a post that traffic is backed up around Mansfield on 71 with lots of accidents around 71 and route 30.


----------



## wnwniner

Welcome!

Does this look right? I found this image from a NKY meteorologist who indicates its the most recent euro run, does this seem realistic this time of year? How much will actually stick? I cant seem to locate pavement temps from the odot website. Would love to get enough to plow, sounds like timing is sunday PM into Monday.


----------



## BandBLawnCare

yes all today pretty excited to get it all and get all set up still working on a salt connection though stressing me out


----------



## Young Pup

wnwniner;1868203 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Does this look right? I found this image from a NKY meteorologist who indicates its the most recent euro run, does this seem realistic this time of year? How much will actually stick? I cant seem to locate pavement temps from the odot website. Would love to get enough to plow, sounds like timing is sunday PM into Monday.


That looks like today's 12z euro run I saw earlier.

Pavement temps here:

http://www.buckeyetraffic.org/

Possible yes, but still not much model agreement. Let's see what tonight's run and tomorrow runs look like. Heck even tomorrow nights run as well.


----------



## Young Pup

BandBLawnCare;1868223 said:


> yes all today pretty excited to get it all and get all set up still working on a salt connection though stressing me out


Busy man, can I borrow some money?


----------



## BandBLawnCare

haha yesterday I would have said sure how much lol today... not so much haha GO BUCKS


----------



## wnwniner

Young Pup;1868230 said:


> Pavement temps here:
> 
> http://www.buckeyetraffic.org/


THanks, although that redirects me to ohgo.com, which is where i was looking. the road sensors have info on them, but just air temp and are not showing pavement temps.

Would love to get enough to actually plow this weekend-would be a great start to the season!


----------



## Botchy5967

Holy snow squalls! The was a fun first run of the year...


----------



## born2farm

Anybody look at the noon runs. Curious about Sunday


----------



## John_DeereGreen

72 hours out...I think I got the right one.


----------



## Tyocom

*Bulk Salt in Cincinnati, OH*

We will have plenty of Bulk Salt for sale starting the first week of December.

Email me at *[email protected]* for details.


----------



## Flawless440

Tyocom;1868778 said:


> We will have plenty of Bulk Salt for sale starting the first week of December.
> 
> Email me at *[email protected]* for details.


Whats the price?


----------



## Flawless440

Got 1 truck today dressed and ready..

Beautiful thing when everything works.. I remember them Meyer days, crap never worked. 

Lit. White grease did a great job on the salt spreader chains. First year using it on the chains


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1868852 said:


> Got 1 truck today dressed and ready..
> 
> Beautiful thing when everything works.. I remember them Meyer days, crap never worked.
> 
> Lit. White grease did a great job on the salt spreader chains. First year using it on the chains


White lithium grease and fluid film freed ours up. Gonna try used motor oil and diesel to keep them saturated this year.


----------



## [email protected]

Youngpup keep us updated on the weather for Sunday/Monday


----------



## Maclawnco

[email protected];1868987 said:


> Youngpup keep us updated on the weather for Sunday/Monday


That's what I'm saying. Sat night is going to be like 2nd base. Might get a home run on Sunday night


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1868916 said:


> White lithium grease and fluid film freed ours up. Gonna try used motor oil and diesel to keep them saturated this year.


Sprayed them at the end of last season. They held really well..

Not looking forward to the winter.... Love me some sunshine


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1868987 said:


> Youngpup keep us updated on the weather for Sunday/Monday





Maclawnco;1868996 said:


> That's what I'm saying. Sat night is going to be like 2nd base. Might get a home run on Sunday night


Sorry Guys, I went to a high school playoff game last night. I think I had to many adult beverages. My head hurts. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Out to 96 hours. Oops. yep to much to drink. This one is from the 06 z run. LOL


----------



## jk4718

the NAM was in agreement last night but backed off this morning to the 1-2 range


----------



## Young Pup

Back to the 0z run. Check this out to 192 hours. Damnnnnnnnnn. We are in some serious snow here. LOL Through 11/23


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1869412 said:


> the NAM was in agreement last night but backed off this morning to the 1-2 range


I will look at the models later, getting ready to run down to help get some other guys trucks wired up and then wire up my second truck for a spreader. Last minute stuff, I love it. LOL


----------



## Flawless440

Wow,
Wonder if that plays out. Guess we will be spending all week dressing trucks..

Still waiting to hear back from a handful of contracts. Crazy how these companies drag their feet.
Did pick up 5 new complexes so that puts me back in the game.


----------



## Fannin76

Flawless440;1869434 said:


> Wow,
> Wonder if that plays out. Guess we will be spending all week dressing trucks..
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from a handful of contracts. Crazy how these companies drag their feet.
> Did pick up 5 new complexes so that puts me back in the game.


Glad to hear it after the beating you took with lawn maintenance stuff


----------



## born2farm

One more spreader to wire up and fix the lights on our one box truck and we should be good to go. Delivering loaders and meeting with the drivers tomorrow. Our preseason meeting isn't till Wednesday of course


----------



## jk4718

gfs









nam


----------



## procuts0103

Easily a foot here in ashtabula on the lake. It came so hard so fast it was unreal. Nothing like getting thrown to the wolves on the first snowfall.


----------



## ram4x443015

What a good time for me to crush 2 bones in my hand so now I get to sit in the house and watch it snow work will not let me come back tell the doc lets me and hes talking 8-12 weeks before I get the plats and pins out man this sucks


----------



## BruceK

Thanks for the maps JK. I've actually been hoping this would get downgraded and now this adds an inch or two to dayton's totals. I am so not ready.


----------



## CELandscapes

BruceK;1869882 said:


> Thanks for the maps JK. I've actually been hoping this would get downgraded and now this adds an inch or two to dayton's totals. I am so not ready.


Anyone needing help in the Dayton area this storm. I have three trucks and a skid steer ready to go.


----------



## BruceK

CE - It's a mental thing with me. Something about us working before Thanksgiving just doesn't feel right.


----------



## CELandscapes

BruceK;1869933 said:


> CE - It's a mental thing with me. Something about us working before Thanksgiving just doesn't feel right.


Yeah I know what you mean. As long as it melts off next week to do fall cleanups and leaves.


----------



## Flawless440

Fannin76;1869435 said:


> Glad to hear it after the beating you took with lawn maintenance stuff


Thanks buddy.... Sucks usually have those checks floating me into the winter...



ram4x443015;1869866 said:


> What a good time for me to crush 2 bones in my hand so now I get to sit in the house and watch it snow work will not let me come back tell the doc lets me and hes talking 8-12 weeks before I get the plats and pins out man this sucks


What happen? I hate hearing about guys getting hurt and out of the game.
Do you have a guy that can drive with you?


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the latest gfs run. Out to 48 hours


----------



## Young Pup

72 hours out.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1870214 said:


> 72 hours out.


Beautiful.. I'm hoping I didn't get these trucks set up for nothing!


----------



## Flawless440

News just said 2-4" central Ohio... Starting at 9pm sunday night.. Ending around 4 am


----------



## Maclawnco

Have a management comapny begging us to take on another walmart as of yesterday at 11 am. Glad they trust us but a little heads up sure would be nice.


----------



## jk4718




----------



## John_DeereGreen

JP and Justin, where are you guys getting the detailed model pictures? All I can find is a shot of the whole country.


----------



## snowyangel

Where is everyone. I'm looking for weather updates, what we in store for?


----------



## Maclawnco

snowyangel;1871341 said:


> Where is everyone. I'm looking for weather updates, what we in store for?


Broken equipment


----------



## allseasons87

snowyangel;1871341 said:


> Where is everyone. I'm looking for weather updates, what we in store for?


Looking like a possible full plow & salt. Got called to salt a few lots we sub for at 2AM


----------



## Bossman 92

Ready or not here it comes.....spent the last 3 days working getting ready. Still not ready but ready enough.


----------



## snowyangel

I wonder what miami county will get. Nothing sticking to pavement at all.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1871401 said:


> Ready or not here it comes.....spent the last 3 days working getting ready. Still not ready but ready enough.


Same here. Never ready enough as I would like to be for the 1st event, but trucks and guys are ready. Just some routing I need to fine tune.


----------



## Maclawnco

Bossman 92;1871401 said:


> Ready or not here it comes.....spent the last 3 days working getting ready. Still not ready but ready enough.


Only 2 of our 5 salt trucks are making out the gate tomorrow. This will be a **** fest


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1871401 said:


> Ready or not here it comes.....spent the last 3 days working getting ready. Still not ready but ready enough.


Same here. Never ready enough as I would like to be for the 1st event, but trucks and guys are ready. Just some routing I need to fine tune.


----------



## born2farm

Everything is ready as it's gonna get. Just raining here. Still 34 here. It's nap time. Rolling at 130


----------



## Flawless440

4am 1" on ground by noon 3"-4"... Temp not dropping below 30... I'm thinking maybe a salt event... not sure if it will even stick

So not ready... Never got plow mounted on my new 6.7 liter, one boss won't work, 2 spreaders took forever to free up witch is bullsh_t being new last year. Anyone store their spreaders with drag chains off?
Then at 10:30 at night ready to go home dam gear shift broke off on my F450.. 
Hate this crap... Hoping for salt only event.. Have some subs on stand by.. Might look at buying another new truck. Need another payment like i need a hole in the head. dam phone keeps blowing up


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1871459 said:


> 4am 1" on ground by noon 3"-4"... Temp not dropping below 30... I'm thinking maybe a salt event... not sure if it will even stick
> 
> So not ready... Never got plow mounted on my new 6.7 liter, one boss won't work, 2 spreaders took forever to free up witch is bullsh_t being new last year. Anyone store their spreaders with drag chains off?
> Then at 10:30 at night ready to go home dam gear shift broke off on my F450..
> Hate this crap... Hoping for salt only event.. Have some subs on stand by.. Might look at buying another new truck. Need another payment like i need a hole in the head. dam phone keeps blowing up


I keep chains on but I've heard of people removing them and storing in kerosene or diesel in the off season.

Make a makeshift connector for each hopper that you can hook up to a spare battery. Plug it in twice a year and run it for 5 mins. Much less hassle come late fall.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1871469 said:


> I keep chains on but I've heard of people removing them and storing in kerosene or diesel in the off season.
> 
> Make a makeshift connector for each hopper that you can hook up to a spare battery. Plug it in twice a year and run it for 5 mins. Much less hassle come late fall.


Thats a great idea, will have to play around with that idea


----------



## Flawless440

one of my guys saying on the west side nothing sticking, city out dumping crazy salt driving up the dam salt prices


----------



## BruceK

Not Sticking west of Dayton. Watching radar for real time forecasting. Looks like most og it will stay just south of us. At this point everything is hooked up and I probably won't need to push after all. Maybe some salt in the shady spots. Looking like a bust here. (I could be wrong)


----------



## CELandscapes

snowyangel;1871403 said:


> I wonder what miami county will get. Nothing sticking to pavement at all.


I just drove through Miami county out in the country it's starting to stick.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

There's a little slush on the pavement here but nothing worth getting excited about. NOAA still says 2-4 tonight and 3-5 tomorrow. It's gonna have to get a lot colder for that to happen. Haven't talked to my guys in Athens so not sure about down there.


----------



## cwby_ram

Had a quick burst here that covered everything over about an hour ago, but it's already melted off hard surfaces. Have up on a frozen up spreader bearing and drive to Middletown last night for a used motor, finally got that replaced after cutting half the spreader apart.


----------



## Young Pup

Snow is starting to pickup in intensity over in Grandview. Got a good nap in. woke up about midnight have been dozing on and off since. Cars have a coating and the grass does as well.


----------



## Young Pup

wnwniner;1868379 said:


> THanks, although that redirects me to ohgo.com, which is where i was looking. the road sensors have info on them, but just air temp and are not showing pavement temps.
> 
> Would love to get enough to actually plow this weekend-would be a great start to the season!


Click cancel and DO NOT go to the new link. Use the old site.


----------



## cwby_ram

Starting to kinda sorta cover sidewalks here. Looks like I could have a gotten a better nap in. No pretreating was done here and the roads are still mostly just wet. Probably get things warmed up here shortly and go check on things before stuff gets ready to open. Gonna be looking forward to a much longer nap later today.


----------



## CELandscapes

Just came up 675 from centerville to Vandalia. The roads are covered down there as well as the lots. Just wet roads north of 70


----------



## Flawless440

Still sitting on my couch... Just measured 1.5" my driveway... Need to run to auto part store fix this dam gear shift on F450... Waiting to after rush hour then Roll Trucks...
About to check traffic cams..


----------



## Young Pup

Put salt down on my places. Hoping that the traffic will get it to melt off. Stopped going by and rechecking places because I did not want to deal with the rush hour crowd.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1871619 said:


> Put salt down on my places. Hoping that the traffic will get it to melt off. Stopped going by and rechecking places because I did not want to deal with the rush hour crowd.


JP, just throwing salt? No pushing?


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1871643 said:


> JP, just throwing salt? No pushing?


I did some pushing.  Out now trying to figure out my next step. More snow moving in on Radar.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Full push and a salt here, about 4 inches. It's still coming down but with the push and a little salt afterwards with as wet as the lots are it's melting as it hits. 

Thankfully the pavement was fairly wet underneath...fine by me, salt's too damn expensive to use a lot this year.

Loving the new DXT's for sure! Worth every penny.

On edit, it's turning to rainy sleet now.


----------



## procuts0103

So what's everyone think. US snowbelt guys gonna get it?


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1871952 said:


> So what's everyone think. US snowbelt guys gonna get it?


Is there more coming???


----------



## Bossman 92

Well.....we lost a handful of Chase banks from brickman this season and whoever is doing them now is a fuc# tard. Snow piled where it shouldn't be, half azz plowed, little to no salt, walks looked like they were shoveled with a digging spade. And we also lost a rite aid to fernandino and hacks. And it wasn't touched except for the walks which the store manager had to do. Whoever has the rite aid also has a walgreens which also was never touched. Also lost a small local business because our salt prices went up this year.......guess what it wasn't touched either. 

Hired a sub this year also......kinda nice to have someone with their own equipment to work.

# a lot less stress

 here's to a safe and payup. payup season


----------



## procuts0103

Bossman 92;1872001 said:


> Is there more coming???


Lake effect up to a foot


----------



## Bossman 92

I just saw the same thing. Buddy you can keep that mess up there. I hate that much snow. 

Not trying to sound like a dumb azz but do your customers call you when there is an inch on the lot and you are not there??? 

I had a longtime customer call today asking where we were... there was less than an inch of melting slop on their lot and they wanted us there ASAP. Contract says plowing at an inch.


----------



## [email protected]

Full plows on all of our shopping centers and lots today. Last year I only had my 2 trucks and occasionally sub'd out another. This year we have my 2 trucks, and 2 other subs full time. Man it makes life so much easier hiring out some work so I can focus on salt and customers!! Going out either later on or in the morning to check on refreeze, one of my centers holds water like a mofo


----------



## magneto259

Full plow on every thing I have as well. Not a bad start to the season.


----------



## Flawless440

Didnt get a full round in. But not a bad start... Equipment ran good.

I'll take it... was planning on a lot more contracts but I'm happy with new route. All new Complexes do their own walks, huge difference from last season. Them sidewalks were a nightmare..


----------



## racer47

::waving: got a full salt run , 20 lots .and got to try out my western wide out on 2 mile private rd I do , all up hill . I love it, makes plowing fun again :laughing:


----------



## WALKERS

Full plow and salt down here in Cincinnati


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1872257 said:


> Didnt get a full round in. But not a bad start... Equipment ran good.
> 
> I'll take it... was planning on a lot more contracts but I'm happy with new route. All new Complexes do their own walks, huge difference from last season. Them sidewalks were a nightmare..


Bought a ATV with a blade for sidewalks and it's unreal how productive it is. Gotta have an experienced operator, and if he's good he can fly on them. Not usable on all walks. Everyone at the condos pulls their bumpers over the walks, but it can be used for some of it.

Going back out in the AM to do some spot checks. Gonna be friggin cold.


----------



## [email protected]

Crazy cold! I hope salt bites in the morning if needed. If not I'll bust out the calcium


----------



## Young Pup

Snowing in Grandview. Streets are covered over.


----------



## procuts0103

Bossman 92;1872058 said:


> I just saw the same thing. Buddy you can keep that mess up there. I hate that much snow.
> 
> Not trying to sound like a dumb azz but do your customers call you when there is an inch on the lot and you are not there???
> 
> I had a longtime customer call today asking where we were... there was less than an inch of melting slop on their lot and they wanted us there ASAP. Contract says plowing at an inch.


They call when it gets bad... usually 3 or 4 inches. I try to get there asap. But when it's snowing 2 inches an hour it's tough. I hate that much snow too when it comes at once. But we deal with it as it comes.


----------



## born2farm

Out doing refreeze and drifts. It's downright cold


----------



## novawagonmaster

Not enough accumulation in Saybrook/Ashtabula to plow at home this morning. It's all just blowing around.
I work in Madison, and there was about 3-4 inches in the parking lot to plow. Still snowing and blowing. Hopefully that wind dies down... it's cold!


----------



## Fred886

it is freezing out there. Saw brickman cutting down ornamental grasses in about four inches of snow haha.


----------



## BruceK

Pushed my retail lots at 7am yesterday but after that everything else was melting off on it's own by 2pm. Checked everything this morning and most was dry. I used no salt yesterday. A few icy spots in shady areas. We had 4-5" on the grass and about 2" on paved areas.

Did anyone else see the report from just south of Buffalo? They picked up 3' last night.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1872374 said:


> Bought a ATV with a blade for sidewalks and it's unreal how productive it is. Gotta have an experienced operator, and if he's good he can fly on them. Not usable on all walks. Everyone at the condos pulls their bumpers over the walks, but it can be used for some of it.
> 
> Going back out in the AM to do some spot checks. Gonna be friggin cold.


Post a pic of that bad boy... Love new equipment...I looked into adding one last year, i have a utv we use for mulch/clean ups. Most of my walks were 3' and dam cars in the way like you stated.

EMI uses lots of ATV's


----------



## novawagonmaster

Friend of mine sent me this from Buffalo... said it is about 3.5' now.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1872791 said:


> Post a pic of that bad boy... Love new equipment...I looked into adding one last year, i have a utv we use for mulch/clean ups. Most of my walks were 3' and dam cars in the way like you stated.
> 
> EMI uses lots of ATV's


Does your utv get used on most mulch jobs or only certain ones? I've seen a couple guys using them but they were on some some pretty steep hillsides.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Back to plowing again. Hello everyone. Hope everyone had a good year this year in regular work. I know we had one of our busiest years this year. Looking forward to more snow to come so we can relax from all the concrete we poured this year.


----------



## Young Pup

We got some off topic questions over in this thread. Maybe some of you can help us out.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1872894#post1872894

thanks.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1872791 said:


> Post a pic of that bad boy... Love new equipment...I looked into adding one last year, i have a utv we use for mulch/clean ups. Most of my walks were 3' and dam cars in the way like you stated.
> 
> EMI uses lots of ATV's


2011 Honda Rancher 4x4 420cc. Brand new Warn front mount Provantage plow, winch lift. Thing is a BEAST!

Gonna mount a 25 gallon sprayer on the back for brine apps and Summer weed control apps. With a hopper on the front, I consider it to be another fert/aeration unit. Beats the $11,000 we paid for our Z spray Zmax.


----------



## Flawless440

Lookin good... I used the utv for fert for a couple months then bought a Ground Logic.. Problem was its to fast.. Hard to keep it slow


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1872865 said:


> Does your utv get used on most mulch jobs or only certain ones? I've seen a couple guys using them but they were on some some pretty steep hillsides.


Its great for mulch. Use it on any job were it's to far to wheel barrel..

Large homes with huge yards, apt. complexes, etc.. Love it..

Also good for those weekends when we hit the trails and shoot guns in hocking hills..


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1872927 said:


> 2011 Honda Rancher 4x4 420cc. Brand new Warn front mount Provantage plow, winch lift. Thing is a BEAST!
> 
> Gonna mount a 25 gallon sprayer on the back for brine apps and Summer weed control apps. With a hopper on the front, I consider it to be another fert/aeration unit. Beats the $11,000 we paid for our Z spray Zmax.


Nice, I was wondering about snow blower attachments to put on the 4 wheelers.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Rt.90 near Buffalo...


----------



## Bossman 92

novawagonmaster;1873304 said:


> Rt.90 near Buffalo...


 my god!!!! I would be on the first flight out of there


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1873347 said:


> my god!!!! I would be on the first flight out of there


they may not be flying out of there.


----------



## Flawless440

Wow.... thats crazy... Were are they going to put all that snow?


----------



## jk4718

JP- Have you seen any thing about temps for next week past the 7 day forecasts?


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1874123 said:


> JP- Have you seen any thing about temps for next week past the 7 day forecasts?


Have you? Everything I have seen says normal temps


----------



## jk4718

If I can't get a week above freezing then I am screwed on this job. We had to shut it down for this week. I never thought scheduling this for November would be a problem.


----------



## born2farm

For a two inch storm it is sure dragging out. I bet we have serviced walks 15 times due to drifts.

On the other note at least it's not 6' of snow


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Looking to buy a decent used 10' skidsteer push box around Dayton. Anyone have any they aren't using or know of any decent ones for sale?


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1874123 said:


> JP- Have you seen any thing about temps for next week past the 7 day forecasts?


Here is the GFS output for temps:

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=kcmh


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1874123 said:


> JP- Have you seen any thing about temps for next week past the 7 day forecasts?


As you know the nam doesn't go out to far. But here is an animation:
Look at the cold air up in Canada.
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/models/ipsm_looper.php?PROD=2014111912_EUS_NAM_SFC_SLP_DEW_WINDS_TEMP


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1874214 said:


> As you know the nam doesn't go out to far. But here is an animation:
> Look at the cold air up in Canada.
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/models/ipsm_looper.php?PROD=2014111912_EUS_NAM_SFC_SLP_DEW_WINDS_TEMP


Awesome link! Thanks. I adjusted the gfs to surface f temps. Looks a little dicey the end of next week and near 50 for the start of December. Fun Funhttp://wxweb.meteostar.com/models/ipsm_looper.php?PROD=2014111912_CON_GFS_SFC_TEMP_IMAGE


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1874156 said:


> If I can't get a week above freezing then I am screwed on this job. We had to shut it down for this week. I never thought scheduling this for November would be a problem.


Dang dude that's a massive hardscape!


----------



## Flawless440

Dam... Who needs snow when your laying that.. What material are you using? I had to shut my patio down for a week.. Ridgecliff by unilock.. I've done 3 in a row same material this fall..


----------



## jk4718

We have 6500 sqft of Cambridge pavers for this one. I am a Unilock guy through and through, but I teamed up with a friend of mine on this one and he sold her on the Cambridge. They are big on the East Coast and AIS just started selling them here in town. Oh well, it will still make a killer portfolio addition. BTW- The existing drive was 4" of concrete. lol


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1874276 said:


> Dam... Who needs snow when your laying that.. What material are you using? I had to shut my patio down for a week.. Ridgecliff by unilock.. I've done 3 in a row same material this fall..


I am surprised that people buy the elegance line of pavers or that contractors try to sell them. I would rather have the customer spend the extra money on something that I can make money off of. 
Example: 500 sqft patio x $4.50 sqft difference between Brussels and Richcliff=$2,250. If they spent that on another service like lighting or walls then I would profit about $650 instead of 100-200 bucks on marking up the materials.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1874222 said:


> Awesome link! Thanks. I adjusted the gfs to surface f temps. Looks a little dicey the end of next week and near 50 for the start of December. Fun Funhttp://wxweb.meteostar.com/models/ipsm_looper.php?PROD=2014111912_CON_GFS_SFC_TEMP_IMAGE


Your Welcome.


----------



## Flawless440

jk4718;1874359 said:


> I am surprised that people buy the elegance line of pavers or that contractors try to sell them. I would rather have the customer spend the extra money on something that I can make money off of.
> Example: 500 sqft patio x $4.50 sqft difference between Brussels and Richcliff=$2,250. If they spent that on another service like lighting or walls then I would profit about $650 instead of 100-200 bucks on marking up the materials.


I keep profit the same, show them 3 different material price options.. High to low..

Bring samples of all three..

Been leaving Teco-Bloc alone, efflorescence on 3 year old projects still.
Unilocks sales guy been real good to me as well. Bought me and some guys lunch a couple times, came out to my house and by the shop when needed, discounts.. Some good prople.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1874973 said:


> I keep profit the same, show them 3 different material price options.. High to low..
> 
> Bring samples of all three..
> 
> Been leaving Teco-Bloc alone, efflorescence on 3 year old projects still.
> Unilocks sales guy been real good to me as well. Bought me and some guys lunch a couple times, came out to my house and by the shop when needed, discounts.. Some good prople.


Tim Edick?


----------



## WALKERS

ohiogreenworks;1874196 said:


> Looking to buy a decent used 10' skidsteer push box around Dayton. Anyone have any they aren't using or know of any decent ones for sale?


There is FOUR of them down here at PLG on state route 28 Goshen, oh 45122


----------



## born2farm

Anyone looking for work in the 670/71 area. We got asked to pick up another lot. Trying to get it covered before we commit. Looking for two pickups and two skids. Blades are provided for skids. Salt is taken care of.


----------



## Botchy5967

It's coming down pretty good in Parma Heights right now.


----------



## buckhigh

Botchy5967;1876342 said:


> It's coming down pretty good in Parma Heights right now.


How much accumulation on pavement??


----------



## Botchy5967

buckhigh;1876373 said:


> How much accumulation on pavement??


Around the time I posted it was about an inch. Not much more since then.


----------



## buckhigh

Botchy5967;1876377 said:


> Around the time I posted it was about an inch. Not much more since then.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1876305 said:


> Anyone looking for work in the 670/71 area. We got asked to pick up another lot. Trying to get it covered before we commit. Looking for two pickups and two skids. Blades are provided for skids. Salt is taken care of.


PM me the info.. I'll take it if numbers are right.. We have two other lots in that area...


----------



## Botchy5967

JP - do you have any model runs for next week?


----------



## Young Pup

Botchy5967;1876618 said:


> JP - do you have any model runs for next week?


Some of the models are showing the rain for the beginning of the week. Then around Thanksgiving some light snow. This of course is going to change.


----------



## jd$jess

ohiogreenworks;1874196 said:


> Looking to buy a decent used 10' skidsteer push box around Dayton. Anyone have any they aren't using or know of any decent ones for sale?


I have one text me for pictures if you are interesred


----------



## pvtben121

hope you guys are out salting this freezing rain we are getting.

Anybody know where to get salt dogg controllers repaired in columbus. i got 2 bad ones and i am tired of spending $600 fr a new one


----------



## Flawless440

pvtben121;1877402 said:


> hope you guys are out salting this freezing rain we are getting.
> 
> Anybody know where to get salt dogg controllers repaired in columbus. i got 2 bad ones and i am tired of spending $600 fr a new one


Melting off in a hour....

Controller for bulk spreader?


----------



## Young Pup

pvtben121;1877402 said:


> hope you guys are out salting this freezing rain we are getting.
> 
> Anybody know where to get salt dogg controllers repaired in columbus. i got 2 bad ones and i am tired of spending $600 fr a new one


Yes, I am out. Not many others are out. I about fell on my arse 3 times. Sidewalks are a sheet of ice. Things are improviing so I am done anyway. but for the early openers they definitely needed done.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1877446 said:


> Yes, I am out. Not many others are out. I about fell on my arse 3 times. Sidewalks are a sheet of ice. Things are improviing so I am done anyway. but for the early openers they definitely needed done.


Got a full salt run in on everything that's open today. It was soooo icy this morning. Accidents everywhere. Lots and walks were just sheets of ice.


----------



## procuts0103

behind and oDot Truck salting bare pavement 33 degrees outside I can see the salt prices going up already


----------



## davisons4season

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=737645259650781



hope this goes thru.
Out salting and followed these guys for 45min. Never seen this done before, but hey it works!


----------



## Bossman 92

davisons4season;1877555 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=737645259650781
> 
> 
> 
> hope this goes thru.
> Out salting and followed these guys for 45min. Never seen this done before, but hey it works!


Was one truck driving forward and one backwards????? Seems pretty inefficient.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Bossman 92;1877598 said:


> Was one truck driving forward and one backwards????? Seems pretty inefficient.


As the backwards truck throws salt, both trucks can drive over the salt for traction.


----------



## muffy189

We've had to do that a couple times to get up hills


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Damn that was a bobsled track this morning...salted all our early open stuff.


----------



## procuts0103

60 tomorrow with a return of snow Tuesday! Any idea on how much?


----------



## davisons4season

Ya the backwards truck was spreading so they could go. forward truck had to push a little sometimes to help out. They had to weave in and out of wrecked cars everywhere. The ice rinks we called roads were really bad!


----------



## Mike S

Well winter is over!!!!!!lol


----------



## procuts0103

I don't think so tim!


----------



## procuts0103

Snow showers tomorrow.... any accumulation?


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1879373 said:


> Snow showers tomorrow.... any accumulation?


The last couple runs of the NAM show nothing for most of the state thru thanksgiving. The only snow it shows is less than a 1/2 " for you guys way up north/east.


----------



## Mike S

Like I said put everything away its over!  lol


----------



## procuts0103

Oh stop it.....


----------



## Maclawnco

Mike S;1879403 said:


> Like I said put everything away its over!  lol


We're heavy on seasonal installments this year so I'm way OK if winter is done now.


----------



## Mike S

I bet after the next few days we will have a month or more before we see accumulating snow in central ohio.


----------



## Bossman 92

Mike S;1880719 said:


> I bet after the next few days we will have a month or more before we see accumulating snow in central ohio.


What have you heard about the next few days?? Local news says a couple inches on Thanksgiving but NAM & GFS show nothing??


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mike S;1880719 said:


> I bet after the next few days we will have a month or more before we see accumulating snow in central ohio.


No complaints here if that happens, we're 85% seasonal this year...


----------



## procuts0103

I understand the seasonals but I can't stand not plowing. We are mostly seasonals and if we plow every 3rd day I'd be blown away happy! Guess I just bid them right to plow so much I dunno.


----------



## Mike S

I have no seasonal, lol. I don't see to much down here over the next few days and long-term forecasts show 40's and 50's for the next 30 days.


----------



## Flawless440

That would be weird not to get snow for a month with the season starting in November... Wouldn't surprise me here in Columbus...
Hate pulling these spreaders in and out of the trucks...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1880802 said:


> I understand the seasonals but I can't stand not plowing. We are mostly seasonals and if we plow every 3rd day I'd be blown away happy! Guess I just bid them right to plow so much I dunno.


Don't get me wrong, I love plowing and all the guys love to make money, but if we can come in a couple pushes and a few salt runs under our seasonal allotments it's great, considering last year was very abnormal and salt prices are nuts this year...

I would have no problem with 2 salt runs a week in December/Jan/Feb and at least a push a week as well. Keeps everyone on their game, but not worn out, helps the customer see why they pay for seasonal, and most importantly keeps our guys making money through the winter.


----------



## born2farm

I'd be happy with a mild winter. Maybe a handful of pushes and enough salt runs to burn up our 200ton and we would be good.


----------



## procuts0103

I understand.... but I need to get out the house!


----------



## Maclawnco

procuts0103;1880902 said:


> I understand.... but I need to get out the house!


Go to the bar every night


----------



## born2farm

Anyone have experience with the GMC cab overs? Looking at a 2000 with the Isuzu diesel. Price is right and thought it would make a good salt truck


----------



## procuts0103

I don't drink...


----------



## Maclawnco

Anyone ever lease skids just for loading salt? Got some good rates for an extra machine today and not sure how they can do it so cheap, especially considering how badly it tears up the machines. Going to sign for one tomorrow.


----------



## Bossman 92

Maclawnco;1881124 said:


> Anyone ever lease skids just for loading salt? Got some good rates for an extra machine today and not sure how they can do it so cheap, especially considering how badly it tears up the machines.  Going to sign for one tomorrow.


We looked into leasing a few years ago. The only stipulation we found was you couldn't use it to load salt.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1881029 said:


> Anyone have experience with the GMC cab overs? Looking at a 2000 with the Isuzu diesel. Price is right and thought it would make a good salt truck


One of the dealers we get equipment from runs a lot of the Isuzu NPR's, diesel have nothing but bad things to say. I guess they have one in the shop at least once a month for 1000 bucks or better


Maclawnco;1881124 said:


> Anyone ever lease skids just for loading salt? Got some good rates for an extra machine today and not sure how they can do it so cheap, especially considering how badly it tears up the machines. Going to sign for one tomorrow.


What brand/dealer? We really need another skid but I don't have enough summer work for 5 to justify it, unless the price is right right. And I hate renting.

We have 2 242 Cat's that are at a GREAT lease price...


----------



## Maclawnco

John_DeereGreen;1881133 said:


> What brand/dealer? We really need another skid but I don't have enough summer work for 5 to justify it, unless the price is right right. And I hate renting.
> 
> We have 2 242 Cat's that are at a GREAT lease price...


it's a bobcat thru a local rental outfit. About $3500 for the winter. Of course we would NEVER think of loading salt with it (cough).

If you look at it over 10 yrs, it seems to pencil in favor of the lease. Weve got nothing to do with an extra skid in the summer either.


----------



## Young Pup

Winter is over until 12/4 or 12/5. LOL Hopefully by then, I will have all the leaf work done.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;1881133 said:


> One of the dealers we get equipment from runs a lot of the Isuzu NPR's, diesel have nothing but bad things to say. I guess they have one in the shop at least once a month for 1000 bucks or better
> 
> What brand/dealer? We really need another skid but I don't have enough summer work for 5 to justify it, unless the price is right right. And I hate renting.
> 
> We have 2 242 Cat's that are at a GREAT lease price...


Thanks for the input. This guy wants $2500 for the cab and chassis and I'm trying to talk myself out of giving it a try.


----------



## fernalddude

Hey Guys well this season just started with a bang. The snow we had last week I did not go out with the national because I had been asking for contracts and terms for 2 months with not even a reply either phone call or email. Then last Sunday at 5pm they call and ask if iam ready I had trucks ready to go but they would not talk terms or pay just" we will take care of it " Not having a good feeling about this when I woke up at 11pm the lead truck batts were dead. The spare parts on the shelf were for another truck so after trying to rebuild everything I stopped at 3am and sent a text to them that I was not going out on this storm. They fired off text just drag it out of the way. Now with no contracts or guarantee of payment I said something is not good with this deal so I sat that one out 35 years never missed a storm. I set a email to the new branch mgr Monday to review contracts he said he had and I was informed that they wont need my services this season. Now 12 years 5 mgrs later I out in the cold without any work so if anybody in cincy needs some help I have 4 trucks just sitting. Going to make some calls this week to the other locals to see if I can pick up some work any contacts would be great. Thanks Guys


----------



## procuts0103

Jp. When winter does make a comeback. What we looking at? Hopefully more steady snowfalls. That would be nice.


----------



## 98Chevy2500

fernalddude;1881230 said:


> Hey Guys well this season just started with a bang. The snow we had last week I did not go out with the national because I had been asking for contracts and terms for 2 months with not even a reply either phone call or email. Then last Sunday at 5pm they call and ask if iam ready I had trucks ready to go but they would not talk terms or pay just" we will take care of it " Not having a good feeling about this when I woke up at 11pm the lead truck batts were dead. The spare parts on the shelf were for another truck so after trying to rebuild everything I stopped at 3am and sent a text to them that I was not going out on this storm. They fired off text just drag it out of the way. Now with no contracts or guarantee of payment I said something is not good with this deal so I sat that one out 35 years never missed a storm. I set a email to the new branch mgr Monday to review contracts he said he had and I was informed that they wont need my services this season. Now 12 years 5 mgrs later I out in the cold without any work so if anybody in cincy needs some help I have 4 trucks just sitting. Going to make some calls this week to the other locals to see if I can pick up some work any contacts would be great. Thanks Guys


Brown and tan trucks by any chance? I heard Rory is giving them a run for their money this year.


----------



## Maclawnco

98Chevy2500;1881535 said:


> Brown and tan trucks by any chance? I heard Rory is giving them a run for their money this year.


This is actually there 2nd year back. The heat is on between the two. Kinda fun to watch. Just need some marshmallows


----------



## fernalddude

Nope green trucks


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Maclawnco;1881175 said:


> it's a bobcat thru a local rental outfit. About $3500 for the winter. Of course we would NEVER think of loading salt with it (cough).
> 
> If you look at it over 10 yrs, it seems to pencil in favor of the lease. Weve got nothing to do with an extra skid in the summer either.


Damn that's cheap...wonder if they'd rent longer distances!?


born2farm;1881209 said:


> Thanks for the input. This guy wants $2500 for the cab and chassis and I'm trying to talk myself out of giving it a try.


Brock, something like this is what we're planning on using for next year, probably an 8 yard box, hydraulic drive...gets the salt away from the good trucks and on to something I don't really care if it rusts out as much.

http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2001-Chevrolet-C6500-112940750


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;1881997 said:


> Damn that's cheap...wonder if they'd rent longer distances!?
> 
> Brock, something like this is what we're planning on using for next year, probably an 8 yard box, hydraulic drive...gets the salt away from the good trucks and on to something I don't really care if it rusts out as much as it is just wanting bigger dedicated salt trucks for our route supervisors
> 
> http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/listing/2001-Chevrolet-C6500-112940750


I see we have basically the same idea. Mines not so much rusting trucks out as it is consolidation of salt routes

BTW. Dans is a good place to buy. We have bought several semis off of them


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Ohio cat has some unbelievable deals on skid leases, some are only 250 hour per year but you can add more but for additional cost. I use the lease machines for snow, if they get rusty they are gone in 2 years


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1882018 said:


> I see we have basically the same idea. Mines not so much rusting trucks out as it is consolidation of salt routes
> 
> BTW. Dans is a good place to buy. We have bought several semis off of them


Mine is every bit of that as it is the corrosion. I'd rather run 1 salt truck and have 1 guy on the clock for salt runs then 3-5 like we have now. Even if it added another hour to the total run I'd be fine with that to have it on 1 truck. I think going from an electric auger to hydro pintle chain, plus not having to go back to reload would save enough time to make it worth it. Right now each truck is spreading about 3 yards per event. Times 5 trucks going back to reload for the last yard, that's a lot of time being pissed away driving.

Plus, this gives us the option to run a large liquid tank and run liquid on trucks with Ebling's.

We want to add Ebling blades to our trucks, and it'll be a pain in the ass I think with v boxes.

With all that said, I'd for sure keep the v boxes for at least a season, and still have 2 no matter what. Wouldn't want to get caught with no pants when the salt truck decides it wants to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;1882257 said:


> Mine is every bit of that as it is the corrosion. I'd rather run 1 salt truck and have 1 guy on the clock for salt runs then 3-5 like we have now. Even if it added another hour to the total run I'd be fine with that to have it on 1 truck. I think going from an electric auger to hydro pintle chain, plus not having to go back to reload would save enough time to make it worth it. Right now each truck is spreading about 3 yards per event. Times 5 trucks going back to reload for the last yard, that's a lot of time being pissed away driving.
> 
> Plus, this gives us the option to run a large liquid tank and run liquid on trucks with Ebling's.
> 
> We want to add Ebling blades to our trucks, and it'll be a pain in the ass I think with v boxes.
> 
> With all that said, I'd for sure keep the v boxes for at least a season, and still have 2 no matter what. Wouldn't want to get caught with no pants when the salt truck decides it wants to be a pain in the ass.


Sounds like were on the same page. We would probably keep a few of the 3yds for the 450's for backups. Like you I hate paying 4 guys for a simple salt run. We could easily do it with one 7-8yd truck. The drive time to reload kills us right now


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1882296 said:


> The drive time to reload kills us right now


I figured that in 2 average winters if we bought a used truck like the one I linked to for 3K, and spent 4-5K on a used box and hyd. setup, it would pay for it's self in labor savings alone, not to mention what it saves on the trucks.

I have no problem running a 35GPM pump Lovejoy'd to a Honda engine for the hydraulic power, as we can use that hydraulic setup for other things as well. A PTO or belt drive would be ideal, but it's more money up front.


----------



## 98Chevy2500

Maclawnco;1881773 said:


> This is actually there 2nd year back. The heat is on between the two. Kinda fun to watch. Just need some marshmallows


Interesting, first year back in NKY I guess, it was a decent business before he sold out. The brown folks couldn't even get a salt truck out for the 5" that dumped on us last week, had to call subs back in repeatedly.



fernalddude;1881778 said:


> Nope green trucks


TR G?


----------



## procuts0103

Snowing here... about an inch on the deck. Roads are wet


----------



## born2farm

We have a slight dusting on some concrete. Hopefully we don't have to do anything


----------



## procuts0103

I'm hoping for a salt run at least.... holiday or not I wanna make some money


----------



## Mike S

Happy turkey day!


----------



## procuts0103

Salt run tonight?


----------



## Young Pup

Happy belated Thanksgiving. Just got back from Cincinnati. Ran into some snow showers on the way back. Glad it did not amount to much around here today. As I said the heck with it and spent time with them family.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Salted the lunatic retails that opened last night and don't close until tonight. 

We had 2 waves come through about 45 minutes apart that were really heavy. First one lasted about a half hour and it was a half inch of light fluffy snow, and the second one was 45 minutes that was over an inch. First one had almost finished melting when the second wave came through, and then the temps dropped. 

On a side note, it looks like ODOT is still on their typical pattern of if some salt is good, painting a clear and black road white is better.


----------



## procuts0103

Someone needs to slap the director of odot....


----------



## Flawless440

Best kind of Thanksgiving 

Turkey coma for 2 days, no visitors, haven't left the house. Just the wife and kids..


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like no activity in the snow department for the next week....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1885233 said:


> Looks like no activity in the snow department for the next week....


Works for me, looked at the forecast, I went ahead and spent all day from 730 on washing trucks, salters, plows, and machines off. Damn I miss having the heated wash bay in Athens!


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1885233 said:


> Looks like no activity in the snow department for the next week....


Good......deer gun season is next week. It's been years since I could hunt and not piss with snow stuff.


----------



## procuts0103

Got a feeling it's just setting us up for something big!!!


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1885405 said:


> Got a feeling it's just setting us up for something big!!!


How about a bunch of little something's... Thumbs Up


----------



## procuts0103

Bossman 92;1885407 said:


> How about a bunch of little something's... Thumbs Up


I'll buy that!!


----------



## born2farm

Anyone in the Toledo area? Old friend of mine is looking for someone to plow his daughters driveway in Holland


----------



## Young Pup

It has been a good winter. See you all next year.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1885699 said:


> It has been a good winter. See you all next year.


JP hit the lottery, retiring early...


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1885699 said:


> It has been a good winter. See you all next year.


Hahaha! You are finally catching on what I was saying!


----------



## procuts0103

Hell no... sitting on 200 ton of salt. Let it snow!


----------



## procuts0103

Young Pup;1885699 said:


> It has been a good winter. See you all next year.


Technically last winter was a good one. This winter hasn't started yet so.... see ya next winter sounds good!


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1885724 said:


> JP hit the lottery, retiring early...


I wish. 



Mike S;1885775 said:


> Hahaha! You are finally catching on what I was saying!


Yep, kinda.



procuts0103;1885841 said:


> Technically last winter was a good one. This winter hasn't started yet so.... see ya next winter sounds good!


Ding, Ding, we have a winner. Winter starts on Dec 1.


----------



## allseasons87

It looks like after December 16th it's a good chance to get COLD again


----------



## procuts0103

Would love some snow on the ground for the kiddies for Xmas morning.


----------



## Young Pup

There is another cold surge up in Canada building. We still have a storm around the 4th and 5th time frame but it is rain at the moment per today's 12z runs. The freezing line is in the state up north of us.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1885895 said:


> There is another cold surge up in Canada building. We still have a storm around the 4th and 5th time frame but it is rain at the moment per today's 12z runs. The freezing line is in the state up north of us.


JP are you on Facebook? I can invite you to the association of weather enthusiasts page. True Mets. No Chris Bradley or accuweather bs lol


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1885903 said:


> JP are you on Facebook? I can invite you to the association of weather enthusiasts page. True Mets. No Chris Bradley or accuweather bs lol


pm sent.


----------



## procuts0103

Not crazy about the super cold. 20s would be great. Just want some snow to play around in!


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1886123 said:


> Not crazy about the super cold. 20s would be great. Just want some snow to play around in!


Totally agreed. Last years windchills were unbearable. -35 or something crazy like that


----------



## procuts0103

What's everyone think for this year? Cold and snow or just mild and a bust...


----------



## KevinClark

Does anyone use the Salt Dogg tail gate spreader TGS03 I think it is? Were having a few issues with it and want to know how you handle it. Snow Dogg tech support wasn't much help on it. 

If you have this spreader please PM me so I can ask for your input. Thanks guys!


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1886301 said:


> What's everyone think for this year? Cold and snow or just mild and a bust...


Cold and snowy second half. That's what I have seen


----------



## procuts0103

The first 2 weeks of December look mild. Hopefully it will change!


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1886439 said:


> The first 2 weeks of December look mild. Hopefully it will change!


I've seen the 16th-20th in December will bring the cold back.


----------



## Flawless440

I think its going to be chaos. Everyone will burn up their salt and won't be able to get more.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Took the boxes out of 2 trucks last night. Maybe that'll bring mother nature back around.

I'd be just fine if we got a storm after Christmas before the new year, and a few in Jan/Feb. Let March be nice!


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1886450 said:


> Took the boxes out of 2 trucks last night. Maybe that'll bring mother nature back around.
> 
> I'd be just fine if we got a storm after Christmas before the new year, and a few in Jan/Feb. Let March be nice!


3 four inch storms a month would be nice plow each lot twice.


----------



## procuts0103

Fannin76;1886512 said:


> 3 four inch storms a month would be nice plow each lot twice.


3 a week!!!!

Who can't get salt??? It's out there! 120 a ton


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1886532 said:


> 3 a week!!!!
> 
> Who can't get salt??? It's out there! 120 a ton


I would gladly take 3 quick pushes and full salts per week!


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;1886541 said:


> I would gladly take 3 quick pushes and full salts per week!


I'm down for that


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1886532 said:


> 3 a week!!!!
> 
> Who can't get salt??? It's out there! 120 a ton


If you're seasonal, why do you want so much snow? I'd much rather have a little below or average winter than an above average again. I want to work for my money, but a little recovery from last year would be nice!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1886442 said:


> I've seen the 16th-20th in December will bring the cold back.


I was just reading over on Absolutevortcity.com and it seems like the models can't agree on when the cold will come back. Some have it coming back late this week, others in the timeframe above. I think the cold pool of air up in Canada coming in from Russia is giving the models fits.


----------



## Mike S

For some reason im thinking end of December before winter come back.


----------



## Mike S

I hope im wrong.


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;1886611 said:


> If you're seasonal, why do you want so much snow? I'd much rather have a little below or average winter than an above average again. I want to work for my money, but a little recovery from last year would be nice!


Plowing seasonal...salt is extra!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1886806 said:


> Plowing seasonal...salt is extra!


Ahh...we're all inclusive...


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;1886833 said:


> Ahh...we're all inclusive...


Let it snow!


----------



## procuts0103

Out doing a leaf cleanup. Sure feels alot colder than 39!! Bring back the snow!


----------



## KevinClark

Its not looking so good for any snow for the first half of December. Hope that changes quick. Running out of leaf jobs to keep money flowing.


----------



## procuts0103

Great another bust winter! At least the salt companies can stick it up their you know what.


----------



## KevinClark

procuts0103;1887492 said:


> Great another bust winter! At least the salt companies can stick it up their you know what.


I don't think its going to be a bust! Just seems like a slower start....... I hope...... and yupp them Dan salt companies man. Our prices already went up during the first event!


----------



## procuts0103

Wish I could just up my price when I feel like it! What bs.


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1887492 said:


> Great another bust winter! At least the salt companies can stick it up their you know what.


its december 1st you hold your tongue. lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Fannin76;1887520 said:


> its december 1st you hold your tongue. lol


Haha that's kinda what I was thinking!

Did you get all your truck issues from a couple weeks back sorted out?


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1887548 said:


> Haha that's kinda what I was thinking!
> 
> Did you get all your truck issues from a couple weeks back sorted out?


Ah yes and no. Put a used tranny in and it lasted the storm well most of it. Burnt up 3rd gear. And I'm still waiting on my ford to get a motor put in.


----------



## procuts0103

At least you have some decent weather to get ready!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1887716 said:


> At least you have some decent weather to get ready!


Well it was rainning so the motor didn't get picked up today.....they've had it two months are u kidding me?


----------



## procuts0103

Looks snow free all week. Hopefully you will get it done. I feel ya. My one duramax gave me fits last winter. And it was day before a big storm. Sometimes I'd rather have a payment and reliability...


----------



## Pit Crew

Same here,no snow. Not far from you Clark. I`m in Cortland, Fowler actually. Still waiting to use it oon the first real snow...


----------



## Mike S

Nice rig pit crew!


----------



## WALKERS

*Snow dance*

Ok everyone go and wash the trucks this Wednesday put all the plows away take off spreaders. Then it will snow again. Never fails.


----------



## Mike S

WALKERS;1887745 said:


> Ok everyone go and wash the trucks this Wednesday put all the plows away take off spreaders. Then it will snow again. Never fails.


Im pulling some skids off of one site Wednesday, Im doing my part and jp put his leaf box back in his truck


----------



## procuts0103

Been washing my personal truck everyday! !! Keeps getting warmer lol


----------



## Pit Crew

Mike S;1887739 said:


> Nice rig pit crew!


Thanks Mike,just got it early spring and still waiting to use it. Went and plowed a couple 1 to 1.5 drives to to try it out.


----------



## WALKERS

I will put the mowers back on the trailer tomorrow as well...:laughing:
We will put the leaf box back in if it will help :salute:


----------



## CELandscapes

So salt event for Dayton area in the morning?


----------



## Maclawnco

CELandscapes;1887902 said:


> So salt event for Dayton area in the morning?


I heard liquid magic doesn't work on freezing rain...?


----------



## CELandscapes

Maclawnco;1887953 said:


> I heard liquid magic doesn't work on freezing rain...?


Pre-treatment does. It doesn't work on straight rain.


----------



## Flawless440

Herd something about freezing rain for Columbus in the morning.. About to do some checking


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1887758 said:


> Im pulling some skids off of one site Wednesday, Im doing my part and jp put his leaf box back in his truck


Sure did.  Still need to put a skid of salt on the truck.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1888006 said:


> Herd something about freezing rain for Columbus in the morning.. About to do some checking


You heard right.


----------



## Young Pup

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service wilmington oh
347 pm est mon dec 1 2014


inz058-059-ohz053>056-060>065-073-074-020500-
/o.new.kiln.zr.y.0002.141202t1200z-141202t1800z/
fayette in-union in-clark-madison-franklin oh-licking-preble-
montgomery-greene-fayette oh-pickaway-fairfield-ross-hocking-
including the cities of...connersville...liberty...springfield...
London...columbus...newark...eaton...dayton...xenia...
Washington court house...circleville...lancaster...chillicothe...
Logan
347 pm est mon dec 1 2014

...freezing rain advisory in effect from 7 am to 1 pm est
tuesday...

The national weather service in wilmington has issued a freezing
rain advisory...which is in effect from 7 am to 1 pm est tuesday.

* hazard types...light ice accumulation.

* accumulations...a trace of ice accumulation is expected.

* timing...light freezing rain will move into the whitewater
valley...miami valley and central ohio around sunrise and then
spread north during the morning. Temperatures will gradually
warm as the morning progresses.

* impacts...light amounts of icing will cause some roads and
sidewalks to become slippery. Use caution when outdoors as areas
that look wet may be icy. If you must drive...be cautious as you
may encounter ice on roads.


Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A freezing rain advisory means that periods of freezing rain or
freezing drizzle will cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for
slippery roads. Slow down and use caution while driving.

&&

$$


sites


----------



## WALKERS

We had some freezing rain mostly sleet down here. Did not get to do a full run.


----------



## [email protected]

Salt run!!!


----------



## magneto259

Doesn't look like much is going to happen around here but it is spitting some rain now.


----------



## Maclawnco

I'm so burnt out already and my heart isn't in this anymore. Thinking of selling our snow portfolio. Anyone want a look? Salting right at 70 acres an event.


----------



## procuts0103

Maclawnco;1888324 said:


> I'm so burnt out already and my heart isn't in this anymore. Thinking of selling our snow portfolio. Anyone want a look? Salting right at 70 acres an event.


Are you close to ashtabula?


----------



## Maclawnco

procuts0103;1888326 said:


> Are you close to ashtabula?


no, cinci / dayton area


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Maclawnco;1888334 said:


> no, cinci / dayton area


Sent you a pm


----------



## Bossman 92

Weather channel says get ready for a long spell of warmer weather....for the next week or two. :laughing: 

What clowns. Anything for ratings I guess


----------



## Flawless440

Maclawnco;1888324 said:


> I'm so burnt out already and my heart isn't in this anymore. Thinking of selling our snow portfolio. Anyone want a look? Salting right at 70 acres an event.


Cash me out as well... It gets old with no light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Flawless440

Haven't seen any frizzing rain.. Sent a truck to the the west side to hang Christmas lights at a apartment complex with salt in the hopper.. Another crew out east doing leaves, nobody has reported anything..
Dam waste of time, had to pick up a loader from a patio job just to load the salt.


----------



## procuts0103

Not to be rude but how are you burned out already??? We make a ton of money in the winter, like double than lawncare. I absolutely love the winter time. Wish it was longer if not 12 months a year. Easy money with minimal effort. Too bad you weren't closer to ashtabula. We would be talking! I'd take on more work if it was out there....


----------



## ohiogreenworks

I have a handheld Boss v plow controller for sale. Brand new in bag, it is an extra one I don't need. $225 if anyone around here needs one. I am south dayton.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1888594 said:


> Not to be rude but how are you burned out already??? We make a ton of money in the winter, like double than lawncare. I absolutely love the winter time. Wish it was longer if not 12 months a year. Easy money with minimal effort. Too bad you weren't closer to ashtabula. We would be talking! I'd take on more work if it was out there....


We make just as much if not more in the summer on landscaping/hardscaping. Mowing is for monkeys...glad we sold the mowing accounts and sub all that work out now.


----------



## Maclawnco

procuts0103;1888594 said:


> Not to be rude but how are you burned out already??? We make a ton of money in the winter, like double than lawncare. I absolutely love the winter time. Wish it was longer if not 12 months a year. Easy money with minimal effort. Too bad you weren't closer to ashtabula. We would be talking! I'd take on more work if it was out there....


we've gone from around $200k in yearly revenue to over $1mm in a bit over 2 years. All I do and think about is business. Im really quite tired of it all actually. Yes, money is in winter services. But, as was said above, we make great money in the growing season too. Snow started off as something fun to do. Now, its just another headache I have to oversee.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Maclawnco;1888781 said:


> we've gone from around $200k in yearly revenue to over $1mm in a bit over 2 years. *All I do and think about is business. Im really quite tired of it all actually. *Yes, money is in winter services. But, as was said above, we make great money in the growing season too. Snow started off as something fun to do. Now, its just another headache I have to oversee.


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Bossman 92

Maclawnco;1888781 said:


> we've gone from around $200k in yearly revenue to over $1mm in a bit over 2 years. All I do and think about is business. Im really quite tired of it all actually. Yes, money is in winter services. But, as was said above, we make great money in the growing season too. Snow started off as something fun to do. Now, its just another headache I have to oversee.


Any advice on how to grow that much in a short period of time? I am being serious. We are trying to grow but it's slower than I would like.

Feel free to pm me. Thanks


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1888758 said:


> We make just as much if not more in the summer on landscaping/hardscaping. Mowing is for monkeys...glad we sold the mowing accounts and sub all that work out now.


Mowing is a huge part of our revenue... Not all, but a big part of it. We don't do $20 lawns, but have several $20K and above full service contracts that we couldn't have gotten if we weren't "monkeys". Sure we make fantastic money on installs and harscapes, but I'm still getting paid on January 1st from most of these monthly contracts.


----------



## Totallawncare

How to grow quick. Big set of balls and payment books!


----------



## Bossman 92

Totallawncare;1888932 said:


> How to grow quick. Big set of balls and payment books!


Do tell more.


----------



## Totallawncare

Seems quite self explanatory, don't you think?


----------



## Maclawnco

Totallawncare;1889041 said:


> Seems quite self explanatory, don't you think?


Pretty much. Home run or strike out. No single bases here.


----------



## Maclawnco

Bossman 92;1888826 said:


> Any advice on how to grow that much in a short period of time? I am being serious. We are trying to grow but it's slower than I would like.
> 
> Feel free to pm me. Thanks


In all seriousness. Figure out what you do better than any other company **that paying customers care about**. Find a way to communicate that difference to as many prospects as you can as quickly as possible. Train your guys to be better than the rest. Easy peasy.

And, really, it takes deep pockets. I've literally gone from 80k takehome 3 years ago to running losses the last 2 years and again this year too.


----------



## Young Pup




----------



## Bossman 92

Maclawnco;1889107 said:


> In all seriousness. Figure out what you do better than any other company **that paying customers care about**. Find a way to communicate that difference to as many prospects as you can as quickly as possible. Train your guys to be better than the rest. Easy peasy.
> 
> And, really, it takes deep pockets. I've literally gone from 80k takehome 3 years ago to running losses the last 2 years and again this year too.


Thanks for the reply!! We do very well in the winter because we go the extra mile but in the summer it seems nobody cares about the extras and everything goes to the cheapest guy. We also do almost no residential work. Looking more into this for 2015. I got a bad taste from residential work years ago..... too many homeowners looking to critique our work and argue over prices.

Thanks again!!


----------



## allseasons87

http://firsthandweather.com/465/dont-concerned-warm-start-december/

This is a link from a great forecaster. One of the only guys to predict accurately and consistently. He nailed last winters temps and snowfall prediction when others were waaaay off.


----------



## Totallawncare

9,000 gal of liquid. Ready to go.


----------



## allseasons87

Totallawncare;1889302 said:


> View attachment 139706
> 
> 
> 9,000 gal of liquid. Ready to go.


How are those wood sides working for you? This is what I am looking to do instead of concrete block.


----------



## Totallawncare

allseasons87;1889310 said:


> How are those wood sides working for you? This is what I am looking to do instead of concrete block.


Wood works well we have two building with wood walls 2,000 ton under cover all together


----------



## CELandscapes

Totallawncare;1889302 said:


> View attachment 139706
> 
> 
> 9,000 gal of liquid. Ready to go.


Straight brine or is it hot mix?


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1889169 said:


> Thanks for the reply!! We do very well in the winter because we go the extra mile but in the summer it seems nobody cares about the extras and everything goes to the cheapest guy. We also do almost no residential work. Looking more into this for 2015. I got a bad taste from residential work years ago..... too many homeowners looking to critique our work and argue over prices.
> 
> Thanks again!!


I have had to lean more towards the Home owners again after this season..

Lots of Tree work and patio installs this season.

Love the cash and guys like the work better. Home owners can be a PITA but they pay at the end of day..

Hoping to start this next patio project, keep us busy for another month working around weather. 
Need to find some more winter projects to keep guys busy.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

My thoughts on growing:

Build your business and structure things for where you want to be in 5 years, not next year. If you want to be 2 million in 5 years and your 250K now what do you need to do to get to that point?

Being efficent and productive is a very big thing. All of our guys are trained to make every single move count and to think 2 steps ahead. We invest lots of money into training to be efficient and productive, both with people and with equipment.

Management and business skills are also very big. If you can't manage people, find someone who can and pay them well. If you can't manage finances, find someone who can and pay them well. Well, to be honest if you can't manage finances get the hell out of the business world, but anyway...

You also HAVE to know your costs. Not "well I think it's around 25 an hour for this, and 50 an hour for that" Get it to within cents, not dollars. If you have 30000 man hours billed per year, a buck an hour sure looks a lot bigger now, doesn't it? Knowing production rates goes right along with it. If you know it costs you 25.46 an hour to run a zero turn, but you have no idea how many square feet it can cover in an hour, how do you establish the correct price?

To grow, I've learned that, at least for us, margins get tighter, but profit goes up...economies of scale.

Last of all, don't confuse growing with more money in YOUR pocket at the end of the year...see the quote from Maclawnco at the bottom of this post...



allseasons87;1888924 said:


> Mowing is a huge part of our revenue... Not all, but a big part of it. We don't do $20 lawns, but have several $20K and above full service contracts that we couldn't have gotten if we weren't "monkeys". Sure we make fantastic money on installs and harscapes, but I'm still getting paid on January 1st from most of these monthly contracts.


I totally agree on that point...and monkeys wasn't meant as derrogetory in any way!

We also have quite a few full service accounts that if we didn't have the ability to subcontract the mowing we wouldn't have.



Maclawnco;1889107 said:


> And, really, it takes deep pockets. I've literally gone from 80k takehome 3 years ago to running losses the last 2 years and again this year too.


This to me has been the biggest thing....

After growing as much as we have for the last 3 years, I honestly don't know if I would go through it all again. I'd probably stay where we were, 300K or so a year, and run a VERY lean operation and squeese all the profit possible out of it. Do I enjoy where we've gone to, yes, but is it worth it? In hindsight no not really. A 300K operation can put 75K a year in the owner's pocket if it's run right.


----------



## Flawless440

I would like my company just big enough to run it self.. Would like to live in Florida in the winter months while my guys take of the snow. Come back for the spring..


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Flawless440;1889763 said:


> I would like my company just big enough to run it self.. Would like to live in Florida in the winter months while my guys take of the snow. Come back for the spring..


I'm opposite...Alaska all summer and snow here all winter.

If we could be all snow I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Flawless440

John_DeereGreen;1889791 said:


> I'm opposite...Alaska all summer and snow here all winter.
> 
> If we could be all snow I'd do it in a heartbeat.


You only get sunshine here less than 50% of the year...
A bunch of pissed off depressed people all the time..


----------



## Maclawnco

Flawless440;1889763 said:


> I would like my company just big enough to run it self.. Would like to live in Florida in the winter months while my guys take of the snow. Come back for the spring..


if its big enough to run itself, why couldn't it also grow itself? put the right tools in place for your employees and you dont have to work another day of your life. thats my 5 yr plan - watching my bank get bigger relaxing the rest of my life on the bay in traverse city.


----------



## Mike S

Maclawnco;1890093 said:


> if its big enough to run itself, why couldn't it also grow itself? put the right tools in place for your employees and you dont have to work another day of your life. thats my 5 yr plan - watching my bank get bigger relaxing the rest of my life on the bay in traverse city.


Travese city is nice! That would be nice


----------



## procuts0103

Snow all year??? I'm down for that!!! Lol


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1881188 said:


> Winter is over until 12/4 or 12/5. LOL Hopefully by then, I will have all the leaf work done.


Mike here is that post. It is not snow that is coming now, just rain.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1889280 said:


> http://firsthandweather.com/465/dont-concerned-warm-start-december/
> 
> This is a link from a great forecaster. One of the only guys to predict accurately and consistently. He nailed last winters temps and snowfall prediction when others were waaaay off.


 I will share a link as well. Good read here too.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=244


----------



## jk4718

Sounds like you are just cresting the hump. Guys need to realize that there is always a hump between being small and being big. If you are on the high upside of that hump you will bleed money until you crest. It's a pretty easy matter of overhead. More landscape companies fail when they are between the 500k-1.5mill range in sales than any other. 

My brother in law and I had this conversation last week actually. I'm not even sure how many crews he's running but they have sales around over 3 mill and I just ran 4 guys and myself as one crew all year. I told him that there was no way in hell that I wanted to be as big as them. At that point you are another business guy and no longer a landscaper. Hell at that point I may as well open a Papa John's and manage that, then I can stay clean and get free pizza. The only thing that I do envy is that if he loses one job he has 6 times the work lined up so it's not a big loss, but if I lose a big job that can hurt. The funny part of it is that he both made nearly the same amount of money this year! We had the same discussions dozens of times over the last 14 years and we still agree the only way to make real money in the green industry is to stay small or get big. The overhead will eat you alive during your time in between though. I never see an EMI or 5 Seasons fail, and the same goes for the random guys with a single truck, but I have seen dozens of guys fail after the get bigger and go buy a fleet of new trucks and a fancy shop. 

Btw- To the mowing vs everything else debate....I finally hit 6 figures this year (and I'm not talking about sales). The key for me is 95% pavers, high end clientele, sickeningly low mechanical and equipment overhead, and quality projects. I could careless if it snows. I budget working 9 months to pay for 12 and if I make money off snow it's just bonus money to buy more equipment next year.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1890234 said:


> Mike here is that post. It is not snow that is coming now, just rain.


I knew you said something!  lol! I hope we don't get that much rain. If it's not going to snow it would be nice to at least be able to get some more dirt work done.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1890260 said:


> I knew you said something!  lol! I hope we don't get that much rain. If it's not going to snow it would be nice to at least be able to get some more dirt work done.


Like I said earlier, I want to work on Saturday. But it sure does not look like it. Although the rain maybe be coming in earlier on Friday and leaving earlier on Saturday. Maybe between Friday and Saturday, I can get a full day out of it. LOL


----------



## Sal_Moides

John_DeereGreen;1889732 said:


> My thoughts on growing:
> 
> Build your business and structure things for where you want to be in 5 years, not next year. If you want to be 2 million in 5 years and your 250K now what do you need to do to get to that point?
> 
> Being efficent and productive is a very big thing. All of our guys are trained to make every single move count and to think 2 steps ahead. We invest lots of money into training to be efficient and productive, both with people and with equipment.
> 
> Management and business skills are also very big. If you can't manage people, find someone who can and pay them well. If you can't manage finances, find someone who can and pay them well. Well, to be honest if you can't manage finances get the hell out of the business world, but anyway...
> 
> You also HAVE to know your costs. Not "well I think it's around 25 an hour for this, and 50 an hour for that" Get it to within cents, not dollars. If you have 30000 man hours billed per year, a buck an hour sure looks a lot bigger now, doesn't it? Knowing production rates goes right along with it. If you know it costs you 25.46 an hour to run a zero turn, but you have no idea how many square feet it can cover in an hour, how do you establish the correct price?
> 
> To grow, I've learned that, at least for us, margins get tighter, but profit goes up...economies of scale.
> 
> Last of all, don't confuse growing with more money in YOUR pocket at the end of the year...see the quote from Maclawnco at the bottom of this post...
> 
> I totally agree on that point...and monkeys wasn't meant as derrogetory in any way!
> 
> We also have quite a few full service accounts that if we didn't have the ability to subcontract the mowing we wouldn't have.
> 
> This to me has been the biggest thing....
> 
> After growing as much as we have for the last 3 years, I honestly don't know if I would go through it all again. I'd probably stay where we were, 300K or so a year, and run a VERY lean operation and squeese all the profit possible out of it. Do I enjoy where we've gone to, yes, but is it worth it? In hindsight no not really. A 300K operation can put 75K a year in the owner's pocket if it's run right.


This has to be the most honest post about growing your business I have witnessed here. May you have the success you desire Sir.


----------



## born2farm

What's the chances of having to salt Friday morning north of 70? I have to leave for Indiana around 4am and half my guys wanted off to deer hunt


----------



## procuts0103

Tell them to go to a butcher and buy deer meat. It's winter time and we are here to make money. If it's necessary to salt then go hit it!


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1890360 said:


> What's the chances of having to salt Friday morning north of 70? I have to leave for Indiana around 4am and half my guys wanted off to deer hunt


Tell the other half they are on call then.


----------



## Flawless440

Maclawnco;1890093 said:


> if its big enough to run itself, why couldn't it also grow itself? put the right tools in place for your employees and you dont have to work another day of your life. thats my 5 yr plan - watching my bank get bigger relaxing the rest of my life on the bay in traverse city.


After this season im afraid of getting to big. In a event of losing all your commercial work in a season you must be able to get small in a hurry. Change your whole approach the last second going in to a season. Getting big with everything paid off, no overhead would be a different story. I know i cant do it, soon as a loader or mower etc is paid off, seems its junk and im turning around financing another.


----------



## procuts0103

With equipment rates at 0% now a days even buying new every 5 years is cost of doing business in my eyes. But I hear ya... good help is hard to find. Seems like all employees just beat equipment up!


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1890360 said:


> What's the chances of having to salt Friday morning north of 70? I have to leave for Indiana around 4am and half my guys wanted off to deer hunt


If you go off of tonight's early model runs. There should not be an issue. But, I am sure that will change with tomorrow's run.


----------



## Maclawnco

jk4718;1890252 said:


> More landscape companies fail when they are between the 500k-1.5mill range in sales than any other.


not trying to be argumentative here but wondering where you saw this and if you cold share a link?



jk4718;1890252 said:


> I never see an EMI or 5 Seasons fail, and the same goes for the random guys with a single truck, but I have seen dozens of guys fail after the get bigger and go buy a fleet of new trucks and a fancy shop.


Don't disagree but disn't EMI or 5 seasons have to also grow thru the overhead nightmare? They did it, why can't others?


----------



## Maclawnco

Flawless440;1890493 said:


> In a event of losing all your commercial work in a season you must be able to get small in a hurry.


Persoanlly, I think the big guys can slug it out fighting for the same contracts in commercial maintenance. Smaller guys think it looks great from the outside til the see what you saw. Commercial maintenance work is a zero sum game. We've been growing lawn applications. Have a few thousand now. We loose 100, no sweat. Replace them as fast as they leave no matter the time of year. Glad there isn't many people with the same vision but honestly surprised there isnt.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

jk4718;1890252 said:


> Sounds like you are just cresting the hump. Guys need to realize that there is always a hump between being small and being big. If you are on the high upside of that hump you will bleed money until you crest. It's a pretty easy matter of overhead. More landscape companies fail when they are between the 500k-1.5mill range in sales than any other.


Not if they're managed correctly.

Remember what I said about planning for 5 years out? Well, that means planning and recovering overhead costs for that vision as well. When we knew we wanted to start growing, we sat down and took a very long and hard look at what overhead would be to get where we wanted to be, and what it would be to get there. Our overhead is divided by billable hours per season, not sure how everyone else does it. But this way, as we grew and added billable hours employees, each hour gave us more money to pay overhead. We intentionally inflated parts of our overhead to help get through the hump.

I agree 1000% that you've either got to get big or stay small to make it in this industry. We do very well on commercial maintenance, because we don't have the additional expense and money sucking of weekly mowing. Landscape/hardscape/irrigation and turf applications is where our money is made. Snow and ice management is just gravy.


----------



## allseasons87

Ide rather make 50% on $200,000 than 10% on $1,000,000


----------



## OhioPlower

Where's the snow at guys? I was hearing mid December, now I'm hearing January. This 2 week break is nice though.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

allseasons87;1890960 said:


> Ide rather make 50% on $200,000 than 10% on $1,000,000


I don't think its realistic to expect that. I could see 25-30% tops on 200000. But a downturn in the economy again, or a big contract loss could put a big dent in that gross number.

It's all in what you want to have as a business. Do you want to be hands on in everything, or do you want the business to run it's self with appropriate employees in place to handle everything?


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1891071 said:


> I don't think its realistic to expect that. I could see 25-30% tops on 200000. But a downturn in the economy again, or a big contract loss could put a big dent in that gross number.
> 
> It's all in what you want to have as a business. Do you want to be hands on in everything, or do you want the business to run it's self with appropriate employees in place to handle everything?


Oh I know how 50% is nearly impossible. Just giving an example how I would rather stay somewhat smaller with higher efficiency and lower overhead, than have extreme overhead with a lower profit percentage.


----------



## Flawless440

OhioPlower;1890968 said:


> Where's the snow at guys? I was hearing mid December, now I'm hearing January. This 2 week break is nice though.


Its coming... Its going to be another big winter


----------



## OhioPlower

Flawless440;1891259 said:


> Its coming... Its going to be another big winter


I hope, I just bought a new truck and plow


----------



## Young Pup

Stole these from Rich Appuzo and Skyeye weather. And you wonder why the tv mets cannot get the forecast right. 4 models, 4 different outcomes.


----------



## Young Pup

And the last one. Which one is way off base???


----------



## allseasons87

It's crazy... Heres a good read that sheds some good light for the snow and cold air yo come.

http://www.wsi.com/blog/energy/el-nino-update-it-is-here-now-and-is-impacting-circulation-but-dont-cancel-off-winter-just-yet/


----------



## Flawless440

Lets see some pics...

I was trying to set up another truck to replace one but not enough work to support it this season.


----------



## procuts0103

I'm getting nervous.... spent a ton of money and fox 8 in cleveland is calling for 50s next week. We are mostly contracts but have a few sweet per push accounts. Let it fricken snow!!


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1891317 said:


> I'm getting nervous.... spent a ton of money and fox 8 in cleveland is calling for 50s next week. We are mostly contracts but have a few sweet per push accounts. Let it fricken snow!!


It's comin.... Going to get real cold here before too long! Nino is weakening, great sign for us!


----------



## OhioPlower

Flawless440;1891288 said:


> Lets see some pics...
> 
> I was trying to set up another truck to replace one but not enough work to support it this season.


I can't get em to upload. Its a 2015 F350 ext cab 8' bed red xlt with a 9ft boss straight blade


----------



## Flawless440

I still have to get my V plow mounted on my new 6.7 and ill post some pics


----------



## Fannin76

Flawless440;1891509 said:


> I still have to get my V plow mounted on my new 6.7 and ill post some pics


I can't wait to make enough to buy a nice new truck. I'm sick of these older money pits


----------



## Pit Crew

Me too Ohio Plower, haven`t really got to use it yet, I WANT SOME SNOW. I`m in Fowler, ohio. Where you at?


----------



## OhioPlower

I'm in stow


----------



## Flawless440

Im curious to see how those Snow Dogg V hold up... 

Nice Set up.. Plow looks great on that truck..

I want a stainless Boss DXT.. Few more contracts i would have had it this season


----------



## Young Pup

The gfs looks like it is starting to come back to reality. Looking colder in this run for the most part. Some chances of snow moving our way as well. NOT immediately but it looks like we are not going to be having warm December like some have heard.


----------



## muffy189

Thanks JP that's what I wanted to hear


----------



## procuts0103

Young Pup;1892059 said:


> The gfs looks like it is starting to come back to reality. Looking colder in this run for the most part. Some chances of snow moving our way as well. NOT immediately but it looks like we are not going to be having warm December like some have heard.


Awesome news! Just purchased a brand new bobcat s650 for an account we were just awarded. Nothing like waiting till the last moment. But it's a 3 year deal so who's complaining lol.

Let it snow...


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1892294 said:


> Awesome news! Just purchased a brand new bobcat s650 for an account we were just awarded. Nothing like waiting till the last moment. But it's a 3 year deal so who's complaining lol.
> 
> Let it snow...


How do you get companies to commit to multi year contracts? Is this a common practice for larger commercial properties? I deal with mainly smaller commercials,1-3 acres.


----------



## procuts0103

Alot of times big companies like to budget. If you can get them to see the big picture. I.e. cost is this much over the next 3 years...etc. I got lucky with this contract cause the guys doing it now are terrible and they are not local, and I am! Only problem was I didn't secure a loader in September thinking I was not going to receive the job. Got the call yesterday saying yes! So I had to buy another loader. Ohwell. Takes money to make money!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1892462 said:


> Alot of times big companies like to budget. If you can get them to see the big picture. I.e. cost is this much over the next 3 years...etc. I got lucky with this contract cause the guys doing it now are terrible and they are not local, and I am! Only problem was I didn't secure a loader in September thinking I was not going to receive the job. Got the call yesterday saying yes! So I had to buy another loader. Ohwell. Takes money to make money![/QUOT
> I sent out about 50 bids preseason blindly and landed 9 plus I've got a hotel from brickman. They offered some targets and Lowes but turned them down. With that being said they seem and other nationals seem to have the big corporate places. Are you going after the bigger non national compaines ?


----------



## procuts0103

The only big national place we have is walmart and that's thru a friend helping him out. We have a mixed bag. Alot of nursing homes. Restaurants and some factories. I'll take what I can get! I've never bid on Lowe's or anything like that. Also I like to go after the zero tolerance accounts. Plow at 1 inch and salt anything under that. No questions asked. When someone says 4 inch trigger I stay away cause it's usually means they're cheap!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1892483 said:


> The only big national place we have is walmart and that's thru a friend helping him out. We have a mixed bag. Alot of nursing homes. Restaurants and some factories. I'll take what I can get! I've never bid on Lowe's or anything like that.


Brickman had them 10k for the season figured salt would cost half that plus hiring help. So I said no thanks


----------



## procuts0103

Fannin76;1892484 said:


> Brickman had them 10k for the season figured salt would cost half that plus hiring help. So I said no thanks


10k for wally world or lowes? Either or that's stupid cheap!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1892485 said:


> 10k for wally world or lowes? Either or that's stupid cheap!


Lowes and target. I'm not sure who has Walmart my buddy does one but won't let me know who the contracts through


----------



## procuts0103

Omg... 10k for target? 100 ton of salt is over 10 grand....Gotta be something wrong here?? Lol


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1892494 said:


> Omg... 10k for target? 100 ton of salt is over 10 grand....Gotta be something wrong here?? Lol


I think target was / push but the Lowes 100% was 10k but still to big and little pay for what I wanted to handle this year


----------



## procuts0103

Like I said... stupid cheap. I guess I can see it tho. I mean their trucks are so dam ugly ford probably gives them away to whoever will drive them. Lol


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1892494 said:


> Omg... 10k for target? 100 ton of salt is over 10 grand....Gotta be something wrong here?? Lol


Just looked at it again one target was seasonal one per push. Should have taken that per push its hefty lol I'll be sure to take it next season.


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1892513 said:


> Like I said... stupid cheap. I guess I can see it tho. I mean their trucks are so dam ugly ford probably gives them away to whoever will drive them. Lol


I'd take a free truck from ford lol


----------



## procuts0103

GMC yes, ford...... ahhhh. Lol


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1892545 said:


> GMC yes, ford...... ahhhh. Lol


I own both lol


----------



## Mike S

procuts0103;1892513 said:


> Like I said... stupid cheap. I guess I can see it tho. I mean their trucks are so dam ugly ford probably gives them away to whoever will drive them. Lol


I assume you're talking about the poop color trucks. Lol. Wait till you see their new color coming!!!!! Lol


----------



## procuts0103

Mike S;1892594 said:


> I assume you're talking about the poop color trucks. Lol. Wait till you see their new color coming!!!!! Lol


Canadian goose **** green???


----------



## Maclawnco

procuts0103;1892494 said:


> Omg... 10k for target? 100 ton of salt is over 10 grand....Gotta be something wrong here?? Lol


Who uses 100 tons a season at a target? We had a 7 acre target site for 2 years and we used way less than that. They were so picky, made our walmart dickheads look like grandpa.


----------



## Mike S

procuts0103;1892658 said:


> Canadian goose **** green???


Blue!!!!!! All blue!!!!!!!! A "bright view".......... hint lol.


----------



## Maclawnco

Mike S;1892685 said:


> Blue!!!!!! All blue!!!!!!!! A "bright view".......... hint lol.


What a waste of brand equity.


----------



## procuts0103

Maclawnco;1892679 said:


> Who uses 100 tons a season at a target? We had a 7 acre target site for 2 years and we used way less than that. They were so picky, made our walmart dickheads look like grandpa.


I'm just saying....


----------



## magneto259

10k for the target would be a good raise compared to what they offered me for my local one. 7k lol I said no.


----------



## [email protected]

procuts0103;1892494 said:


> Omg... 10k for target? 100 ton of salt is over 10 grand....Gotta be something wrong here?? Lol


No ****! I have a contract for 2 large shopping centers the same size as lowes and 10grand wouldn't last 7-8 pushes/salts!! Someone screwed that bid up!!


----------



## procuts0103

Cleveland forcast doesn't look too promising.... I doubt we will even have snow for Xmas


----------



## Flawless440

[email protected];1892877 said:


> No ****! I have a contract for 2 large shopping centers the same size as lowes and 10grand wouldn't last 7-8 pushes/salts!! Someone screwed that bid up!!


Thats what i was thinking..... I will never understand these seasonals..
I have bided a bunch but am always told im way off..

I can't beleave a lot that size with zero tolerance would be that low. I can invoice out 10k in a season on a small office lot.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1893222 said:


> Thats what i was thinking..... I will never understand these seasonals..
> I have bided a bunch but am always told im way off..
> 
> I can't beleave a lot that size with zero tolerance would be that low. I can invoice out 10k in a season on a small office lot.


X2. 10k for a bigger box store lot is insane but I am sure there are guys lined up to do them.


----------



## procuts0103

So back to the weather.... where is the snow???


----------



## Dan R 4000

procuts0103;1893496 said:


> So back to the weather.... where is the snow???


We'll be lucky to see much by months end


----------



## procuts0103

This weather sucks..... back to a couple years ago. How can we get pounded 4 weeks ago and now it's 45 degrees. ********


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1893500 said:


> This weather sucks..... back to a couple years ago. How can we get pounded 4 weeks ago and now it's 45 degrees. ********


I think its a sign of a big storm comming.


----------



## procuts0103

We looking at plow able snow this Tuesday? ?


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;1893825 said:


> We looking at plow able snow this Tuesday? ?


Not that I've seen.


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1893825 said:


> We looking at plow able snow this Tuesday? ?


Most likely for you guys up north. We May get a salt in.


----------



## procuts0103

I'll take whatever. Feels like it's been forever since we plowed anything...


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1893885 said:


> I'll take whatever. Feels like it's been forever since we plowed anything...


Yeah no doubt.


----------



## procuts0103

I guess I shouldn't complain much. We have a lot of seasonals and we got our butt kicked last month. Some seasonals are all in and some are salt per time with plowing no limit. However. I like to earn my money not sit and collect. Doesn't look to good getting a paycheck for doing nothing. Plus I really enjoy the snow. Hopefully things will change and the second half of December will be snowy and January will be brutal!!!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1893942 said:


> I guess I shouldn't complain much. We have a lot of seasonals and we got our butt kicked last month. Some seasonals are all in and some are salt per time with plowing no limit. However. I like to earn my money not sit and collect. Doesn't look to good getting a paycheck for doing nothing. Plus I really enjoy the snow. Hopefully things will change and the second half of December will be snowy and January will be brutal!!!


I don't want a brutal January but 4-5 pushes sounds good!


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1893967 said:


> I don't want a brutal January but 4-5 pushes sounds good!


Bring it on I'm running low on Hardscapes to finish up


----------



## davisons4season

Man I hope the snow holds off till January...... Got a lot to do yet and the nicer weather helps.


----------



## Flawless440

It just hit me..... My whole idea of not changing this thread cause its bad luck has back fired...

I say let this thread die along with last season. JP start a new 2015-2016 thread, and the snow will fly....


----------



## Maclawnco

procuts0103;1893885 said:


> I'll take whatever. Feels like it's been forever since we plowed anything...


That's what she said


----------



## Mike S

Flawless440;1894005 said:


> It just hit me..... My whole idea of not changing this thread cause its bad luck has back fired...
> 
> I say let this thread die along with last season. JP start a new 2015-2016 thread, and the snow will fly....


Hahaha!  thats funny I was wondering the same thing last week!


----------



## Mike S

Jp sounds like you have the honor!


----------



## Young Pup

It is done. Good bye 2013-2014 season.


----------



## trapperstreeser

*pictures: SHPE2000 new controller with no accessory wire? (go bucks btw)*

PICS: Saltdogg SHPE2000 Controller #3014199.. wtf? No accessory wire!!
I have a serial number 3340 saltdogg shpe2000.. so first gen elec (apparently)..

My controller fried 1 (one) transistor.. so I bought another controller (before learning about Karrier, of course) 
* I like this site: (http://garyae.com/page2.htm) free shipping too

The new controller is a "serial number 15,000 and above" but has the SAME part number as the first gen controller.. didnt know till I got home (3.25 hr drive) and part is "non-returnable" as we all know
* purchased from (http://store.besttruckeq.com/coforunelspp.html)

So here's the rub........ the new controller has NO accessory WIRE...... is that factory???? 
*there is a center wire on the new controller black plug, whereas it was blank on my old controller... (old controller has an accessory wire)

The pictures show: 
what an old controller looks like (no center pin)
what a new controller looks like (with center pin AND accessory wire!?!?!?!?)
A helpful wire chart 
A whole system wiring schematic

(side note: I'd like the circut board schematic if anyone has one.. I need to know the "value" of the transistor the I fried to try to fix it as a back up controller)


----------



## allseasons87

trapperstreeser;1924477 said:


> PICS: Saltdogg SHPE2000 Controller #3014199.. wtf? No accessory wire!!
> I have a serial number 3340 saltdogg shpe2000.. so first gen elec (apparently)..
> 
> My controller fried 1 (one) transistor.. so I bought another controller (before learning about Karrier, of course)
> * I like this site: (http://garyae.com/page2.htm) free shipping too
> 
> The new controller is a "serial number 15,000 and above" but has the SAME part number as the first gen controller.. didnt know till I got home (3.25 hr drive) and part is "non-returnable" as we all know
> * purchased from (http://store.besttruckeq.com/coforunelspp.html)
> 
> So here's the rub........ the new controller has NO accessory WIRE...... is that factory????
> *there is a center wire on the new controller black plug, whereas it was blank on my old controller... (old controller has an accessory wire)
> 
> The pictures show:
> what an old controller looks like (no center pin)
> what a new controller looks like (with center pin AND accessory wire!?!?!?!?)
> A helpful wire chart
> A whole system wiring schematic
> 
> (side note: I'd like the circut board schematic if anyone has one.. I need to know the "value" of the transistor the I fried to try to fix it as a back up controller)


This is the 2013-2014 thread....


----------



## cwby_ram

Probably have better luck in the saltdogg forum, too...


----------



## BruceK

It started raining here in Dayton about 20 minutes ago. It is NOT freezing on the pavement at this time. I hope you didn't pretreat.

oops posted in wrong thread...............


----------

